# WWE NXT Discussion Thread



## Clique

_*Discuss WWE’s Wednesday night show live on the USA Network at 8/7c. *_


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

*WWE NXT preview, Sept. 18, 2019*






AIRING ON USA NETWORK










*Undisputed ERA’s golden prophecy hinges on Roderick Strong*



WWE said:


> The Undisputed ERA began 2019 by guaranteeing they’d be “draped in championship gold” within the year. This week, Roderick Strong looks to finally fulfill that prophecy when he challenges the eccentric and electrifying Velveteen Dream for the NXT North American Title, live on USA Network.
> 
> With Adam Cole holding court as NXT Champion and Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly recently winning the NXT Tag Team Title, Strong remains the only member of The Undisputed ERA without a championship. After long campaigning for a one-on-one title bout with Dream, The Messiah of the Backbreaker went to extreme measures to provoke the champion into accepting, setting Dream’s signature purple couch ablaze on the Sept. 4 edition of NXT.
> 
> The tactic worked in getting the champion’s attention, but will Strong regret his decision when he enters the ring against an incensed Velveteen Dream? Or will the vertebrae-smashing Superstar bring The Undisputed ERA’s prophecy to fruition?


*Fatal 4-Way Match to decide Shayna Baszler’s next challenger*



> The acclaimed NXT Women’s division will take the spotlight when Mia Yim, Candice LeRae, Io Shirai and Bianca Belair clash in a Fatal 4-Way Match to determine the top contender to Shayna Baszler’s NXT Women’s Title.
> 
> The high-stakes match not only carries title implications, but it also brims with personal animosity. Yim and Belair are familiar foes, having gone to war in a best-of-three series earlier this year. The cagey Head Baddie in Charge triumphed by pinning Belair twice, a feat that no other Superstar has accomplished against The EST of NXT.
> 
> LeRae and Shirai have been at each other’s throats ever since The Genius of the Sky revealed her true colors and callously betrayed LeRae in June. Their grudge match at TakeOver: Toronto, which Shirai won, did little to cool tempers, as LeRae and Shirai’s recent run-ins have shown.
> 
> Which Superstar will navigate the minefield, outwit the competition and stake a claim for a future title match with The Queen of Spades?




AIRING ON WWE NETWORK










*No rules, no disqualifications: Matt Riddle and Killian Dain prepare for a Street Fight*



> After a summer of barbaric sneak attacks and chaotic brawls, Matt Riddle and Killian Dain look to settle the score in a lawless Street Fight this week on NXT.
> 
> Since their rivalry began, The Original Bro and The Northern Ireland Nightmare have crashed through the entrance stage, rendered tables to toothpicks and brutalized each other with steel stairs. Dain won their only official one-on-one match by viciously targeting Riddle’s already-injured ribs, but despite the beating, Riddle wanted more of The Beast of Belfast after the bell. Their melee continued outside the arena after NXT went off the air, only ending when Dain crushed Riddle beneath a steel ladder.
> 
> With it now abundantly clear that a standard match cannot contain the mayhem, the sports-entertainment world is in for a free-for-all of epic proportions when two of NXT’s all-time toughest Superstars collide in a Street Fight on the second hour of NXT, streaming exclusively on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Io should win, regardless of alignments. I like Bianca, but it's Io's time right now, not her, though Io vs. Bianca in the future can be great. The only other thing I would be happy with is some kind of draw with Io and Candice.

And I expect TUE to be holding all the gold before the night is over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Yep, I'm expecting Roderick Strong to beat Velveteen Dream for the NXT North American title so that every member of Undisputed Era end up being draped in gold :trips8

Dream vs Strong should be a good match though :mark:


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

If tue really wants to hold all the belts in nxt they are going to eventually add a female to the group. The match I'm looking forward to the most tho is riddle vs dain


----------



## candice-wrestling

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Defs think Roddy is winning and bringing all the gold to the Undisputed Era.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Hoping Strong wins here, never been a Dream fan. He's still really green and needs to be carried in every match.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Have never watched a weekly show only a few takeovers. Welcome to TV tonight NXT, I will give you a shot.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174369877395693568


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> Have never watched a weekly show only a few takeovers. Welcome to TV tonight NXT, I will give you a shot.


I hope you like a lot of indy wrestling, very few promos and characters, and incomprehensible booking. 


Anyway I'm hoping the TUE's "prophecy of gold" is fulfilled tonight and that the Dream will go to Raw in the draft, NXT doesn't deserve wrestling's last true star.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I hope you like a lot of indy wrestling, very few promos and characters, and incomprehensible booking.
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm hoping the TUE's "prophecy of gold" is fulfilled tonight and that the Dream will go to Raw in the draft, NXT doesn't deserve wrestling's last true star.


That is probably the opposite of what I like. I like characters who are larger than life, storylines, and outrageous out of ring nonsense.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> That is probably the opposite of what I like. I like characters who are larger than life, storylines, and outrageous out of ring nonsense.


Well NXT has Velveteen Dream, Angel Garza and Dexter Lumis and that's about it for characters. NXT is currently pushing guys like Cameron Grimes and Jordan Myles that are so bland they make Ricochet look like Ric Flair.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Gonna tune in tonight and see how it is. I haven't caught a weekly NXT show in months.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Well NXT has Velveteen Dream, Angel Garza and Dexter Lumis and that's about it for characters. NXT is currently pushing guys like Cameron Grimes and Jordan Myles that are so bland they make Ricochet look like Ric Flair.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> Have never watched a weekly show only a few takeovers. Welcome to TV tonight NXT, I will give you a shot.


As long as they don't screw up the formula, you're in for a treat man.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

More than the promoted matches I am curious to see which names may debut/appear as a part of the brand tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Ciampa has said he won't be back tonight, but he did release this cool video hyping his return:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174321567620325376
Also a look from inside Full Sail:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174459923071217676

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174460708060372993


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Is this going to be 2 hours tonight or only one??


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mango13 said:


> Is this going to be 2 hours tonight or only one??


2 hours the second hour for the next 2 weeks will be on the network because usa still has 2 episodes left of suits.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



sailord said:


> 2 hours the second hour for the next 2 weeks will be on the network because usa still has 2 episodes left of suits.



Oh, well that's kind of stupid. I'm not going through the hassle of switching to the network for the final hour haha


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Spoiler: Possible return





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174463767289032704


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Nice start with HHH.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Starting off decently.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Here we go


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Starting things with Io. Starting things right.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan Jericho said:


> Nice start with HHH.


Yup but wanna bet they add him more on Oct 2? Lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Candice!! Gotta love her


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> Have never watched a weekly show only a few takeovers. Welcome to TV tonight NXT, I will give you a shot.












Honestly cannot be fucked with to deal with RAW and SD! after being bored to tears 1 too many times. To NXT's credit, they always manage to be decent at worst, which says a lot for how dire modern day WWE is nowadays


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Fuck man...starting out with a 4 way chick match. What happened to starting off hot? Who booked this shit?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Be interesting to see which way they go with this match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

this match banging.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I hope you like a lot of indy wrestling, very few promos and characters, and incomprehensible booking.
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm hoping the TUE's "prophecy of gold" is fulfilled tonight and that the Dream will go to Raw in the draft, NXT doesn't deserve wrestling's last true star.


This. Looks pretty paint by the numbers for some indy carny event.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

It's gonna be weird seeing NXT with commercials


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Anybody know the matches slated for tonight?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Hot match so far.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

The match is really good

But commercials after 6 min…..really ?


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

This match has been great so far.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Your typical Tower of Doom spot in Multiwomen matches


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

This match is fire!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Bianca is so impressive in multi-women matches.


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Anybody know the matches slated for tonight?


Roderick Strong vs. The Velveteen Dream
Matt Riddle vs. Killian Dain	Street Fight


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Yessssss! Candice wins! Now put the damn title on her!


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Candace wins :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Candice LeRae actually WON this match :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Eh, still think Io should have won. At least it’s not Mia.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Match was dope


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

God I can't stand Shayna and her talentless MMA reject buddies.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

NXT starts on USA, pretty blonde goes over :lol

Jokes aside, very good match, and the result was to be expected


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



sailord said:


> Roderick Strong vs. The Velveteen Dream
> 
> Matt Riddle vs. Killian DainStreet Fight


Thanks


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Candice beats Shayna and then Im sure they'll make her lose it to Io later on?


----------



## sara sad

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Called it.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mango13 said:


> God I can't stand Shayna and her talentless MMA reject buddies.


Never forget....she was a jobber glassjaw in MMA. Horse women is a very accurate nickname though because they all look like horses.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Candice beats Shayna and then Im sure they'll make her lose it to Io later on?


With NXT being on USA I wouldn't be surprised if Shayna just keeps it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well I'm out. This show lost my interest. Hoping AEW does better. If not theres always MLW lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Iiiii like caaandy, so I'm definitely keen on LeRae winning. bama4

Only 18 minutes in and I'm actually invested to stick with the show. So far so good, Haitch. :trips2



kingnoth1n said:


> Never forget....she was a jobber glassjaw in MMA. Horse women is a very accurate nickname though because they all look like horses.












Have some rep, brah.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I so thought that was Balor for a second lol


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Bianca is so impressive in multi-women matches.


She is a freak athlete, when she only has to do spots she is good, it's the inbetween the part where she struggles


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Bye bye they lost me


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Since I don't have the WWE network this is my first time watching NXT. I will say Mauro Ranallo sure does get excited about calling matches. If you were just listening to him and not knowing this was NXT you would think he was calling a great match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Well I'm out. This show lost my interest. Hoping AEW does better. If not theres always MLW lmao


yeah why the fuck start out with a chick fight that turned into a huge spotfest? I bet Cornette's review is going to be hilarious if anything.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Lmao so that had folk tuning out.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

So the most boring seeming woman won.

Great.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



DOTL said:


> So the most boring seeming woman won.
> 
> Great.


Nah, the most boring woman got pinned


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Not sure what ppl want if they tuned out after that 4-way. Unless they just dont like women wrestling.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

NXT could probably beat AEW if they did wrestling, but they're not going to out indy AEW.


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

It was always going to be Candace since she's a babyface and hasn't faced Shayna yet, I really don't get why people are surprised.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Joseph92 said:


> Since I don't have the WWE network this is my first time watching NXT. I will say Mauro Ranallo sure does get excited about calling matches. If you were just listening to him and not knowing this was NXT you would think he was calling a great match at Wrestlemania.


He gets so hype the WWE makes videos of his reactions/calls at Takeovers and puts them on YouTube


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Dijak/Lee III :bjpenn


----------



## DOTL

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> Nah, the most boring woman got pinned


Second most boring then.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I Don't have any problem with Candice but how can she be in a number one contender match when did bothing before.

All she had to do was to cry to Regal….

Booking Wise it doesn't make sense


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Shit lol



Bryan Jericho said:


> Not sure what ppl want if they tuned out after that 4-way. Unless they just dont like women wrestling.


I think those folk had no real plans on watching to begin with. You'd have thought the old day segment just second.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I can see people tuning out as we speak with this match


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

LMAO that was fast


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Lmao somehow WWE finds the shittest looking, blandest guys in the world to hire and put on TV. What's the appeal of Grimes? Where do these jobbers even come from lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Seems a little early for another Lee vs. Dijak match, but hey, I won’t complain about them getting another chance to steal the show.

Well shit, that was quick.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Quick one, but Grimes is really talented


----------



## KrysRaw1

Beth sucks. This episode is an embarrasent for a new fan as myself. Raw or SD is for me.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I Don't have any problem with Candice but how can she be in a number one contender match when did bothing before.
> 
> All she had to do was to cry to Regal….
> 
> Booking Wise it doesn't make sense



Hey now I thought you were gone lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



The XL 2 said:


> Lmao somehow WWE finds the shittest looking, blandest guys in the world to hire and put on TV. What's the appeal of Grimes? Where do these jobbers even come from lol


Impact lol


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Dream vs Strong should be fucking fire.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Wtf was that! Why put that on tv ur first show?! This is WWECW level programming. Get the hook.

The one redeeming quality is Mauro is in serious one liner overdrive right now.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Hey now I thought you were gone lol


I wanted to put this with my other post but i forgot XD


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



KrysRaw1 said:


> Beth sucks. This episode is an embarrasent for a new fan as myself. Raw or SD is for me.


The show has been on for 28 minutes and the first match was fire. But sure judge it so quickly. Enjoy those riveting episodes of RAW and SDL :beckylol


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> I wanted to put this with my other post but i forgot XD


Lmao


----------



## JRL

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Cameron Grimes makes Adam Page look like an absolute star by comparison.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



kingnoth1n said:


> Wtf was that! Why put that on tv ur first show?! This is WWECW level programming. Get the hook.
> 
> The one redeeming quality is Mauro is in serious one liner overdrive right now.


Even WWECW wasn't as bad as this shit.


----------



## validreasoning

The XL 2 said:


> NXT could probably beat AEW if they did wrestling, but they're not going to out indy AEW.


Aew aren't going to out in-ring nxt.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Observations. 
1st 4 way match was ok..6/10
Small crowd.
No backstory on first 2 matches.
2nd match the guy looks like a CAW
Beth sucks.
Overall this show stinks. Just calling it how it is. Altho The Mauro guy is passionate at least.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Apparently a lot of people had an AEW ad during the commercial.


----------



## KrysRaw1

The XL 2 said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf was that! Why put that on tv ur first show?! This is WWECW level programming. Get the hook.
> 
> The one redeeming quality is Mauro is in serious one liner overdrive right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Even WWECW wasn't as bad as this shit.
Click to expand...

They want to appeal to new fans right? Cuz this shit is a channel changer. But I gave it a chance. Next.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Joseph92 said:


> *Since I don't have the WWE network this is my first time watching NXT.* I will say Mauro Ranallo sure does get excited about calling matches. If you were just listening to him and not knowing this was NXT you would think he was calling a great match at Wrestlemania.


Welcome aboard :sundin

It's probably going to be cool for you getting introduced to the NXT roster for the first time (most likely)


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



validreasoning said:


> Aew aren't going to out in-ring nxt.


They're gonna be less restrictive and the promos will be unscripted. They have Jericho and Moxley and will presumably be TV14. I doubt they'll be good but they're probably gonna be better than NXT. Neither brand has many good in ring workers as it is anyway, their work isn't going to draw.


----------



## Raye

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Nothing feels really special about them going live. They could've got a new stage ready or something, it just feels like any other NXT show. Let's also remember, every episode can't be consistently booked like the next 3 weeks will be either, so the quality of the show is going to drastically drop off.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Strong vs VD is such a contrast: One of the most charismatic guys on the roster against of the blandest guys on the roster


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Mango13 said:


> KrysRaw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beth sucks. This episode is an embarrasent for a new fan as myself. Raw or SD is for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The show has been on for 28 minutes and the first match was fire. But sure judge it so quickly. Enjoy those riveting episodes of RAW and SDL <img src="http://i.imgur.com/fEQi6ed.gif" border="0" alt="" title="beckylol" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

The first match was OK. 
Nothing special really. And Mia looked really out of place, they should have had Rhea or a returning Dakota Kai in her place.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Raye said:


> Nothing feels really special about them going live. They could've got a new stage ready or something, it just feels like any other NXT show. Let's also remember, every episode can't be consistently booked like the next 3 weeks will be either, so the quality of the show is going to drastically drop off.



Full Sail Arena is only so big. pretty sure the stage is as big as they can make it without removing more seating capacity.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

That boy a star


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



KrysRaw1 said:


> They want to appeal to new fans right? Cuz this shit is a channel changer. But I gave it a chance. Next.


Zero talent in the business. I don't know where they find most of these guys, its pretty bad.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Strong gonna be carrying this guy and then takin his belt.


----------



## Raye

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mango13 said:


> Full Sail Arena is only so big. pretty sure the stage is as big as they can make it without removing more seating capacity.


Who said anything about making the stage bigger? They just needed a new-look set.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Dream is the only guy with any star power or upside on this shitty roster. Strong looks like he should be teaching 7th grade science somewhere.


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

The Velveteen Dream OOZES CHARISMA.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



The XL 2 said:


> They're gonna be less restrictive and the promos will be unscripted. They have Jericho and Moxley and will presumably be TV14. I doubt they'll be good but they're probably gonna be better than NXT. Neither brand has many good in ring workers as it is anyway, their work isn't going to draw.


Irrelevant. AEW don't have the roster to match nxt in-ring. NXT have put on some of the greatest in-ring shows in American history this past 5 or so years so that's their big advantage.

AEW have more starpower on top but tv-14 means little and didn't help tna. If aew decide to out in-ring nxt they will lose that battle.


----------



## P Thriller

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Grimes is talented in the ring but holy crap that gimmick and look is going to get him nowhere. Really good opening match, a little choreographed but still very well done. This show feels kind of weird for some reason, different feel than a normal NXT show but I'm probably just overthinking it.


----------



## KrysRaw1

The XL 2 said:


> KrysRaw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want to appeal to new fans right? Cuz this shit is a channel changer. But I gave it a chance. Next.
> 
> 
> 
> Zero talent in the business. I don't know where they find most of these guys, its pretty bad.
Click to expand...

I'm all for giving new shows a chance but if you're going live on the USA Network and you're delivering with this type of matchups and talent to put it nicely then I'm sorry but you're not going to get new fans at least not many and In fairness I've never really seen NXT until today and I don't know what people see in it


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



validreasoning said:


> Irrelevant. AEW don't have the roster to match AEW in-ring. NXT have put on some of the greatest in-ring shows in American history this past 5 or so years so that's their big advantage.
> 
> Are have more starpower on top but tv-14 means little and didn't help tna. If are decide to out in-ring nxt they will lose that battle.


NXT has done no such thing. The opinion of Dave Meltzer and online workrate smarks means shit. Most of those matches and cards sucked, just highspot and false finish horseshit.


----------



## KrysRaw1

validreasoning said:


> The XL 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're gonna be less restrictive and the promos will be unscripted. They have Jericho and Moxley and will presumably be TV14. I doubt they'll be good but they're probably gonna be better than NXT. Neither brand has many good in ring workers as it is anyway, their work isn't going to draw.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. AEW don't have the roster to match nxt in-ring. NXT have put on some of the greatest in-ring shows in American history this past 5 or so years so that's their big advantage.
> 
> AEW have more starpower on top but tv-14 means little and didn't help tna. If aew decide to out in-ring nxt they will lose that battle.
Click to expand...

MJF..Moxley and dad bod Jericho at least can help save aew with some good decent watchable promos whereas this company I don't really see any of that. But I'm sure on October 2nd triple nose will do a 20 minute promo to try to get this brand company over LOL


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



KrysRaw1 said:


> I'm all for giving new shows a chance but if you're going live on the USA Network and you're delivering with this type of matchups and talent to put it nicely then I'm sorry but you're not going to get new fans at least not many and In fairness I've never really seen NXT until today and I don't know what people see in it


Most internet fans mark for guys who look like shit but work a high spot style. Most normal fans don't care about that nonsense


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Strong gonna be carrying this guy and then takin his belt.


A pair of Prince's third eye glasses > A pair of shitty little boots. :ayoade

Until Roddy styles and profiles like Dream, he shant be worthy of such a lovely title.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Beth is way better than Renee Young though to be honest, but 2 man booths are just so much better. Unfortunately, that will never happen again.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

People really think nobodies like Adam Cole and Johnny Gargano are going draw an audience? Lol most people don't take those guys seriously. If AEW can't beat this indyrific bullshit then they deserve to fail.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Wait its on USA for 1 hour then the network, thats needlessly confusing lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Wait its on USA for 1 hour then the network, thats needlessly confusing lol


For the first 2 weeks, because of the tv show Suits I guess.


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Wait its on USA for 1 hour then the network, thats needlessly confusing lol


lol ya tho it is only because usa has 2 more episodes left on the suit show they have


----------



## Bosco82

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Suits for some dumb reason had to have a 2 week series finale, so NXT is split this week and next week


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Oh God it seems like Aliyah and Borne are gonna appear... in the 2nd hour on the Network :lol

And now they have a tag team name, they call themselves "The Highers" :lauren


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



The XL 2 said:


> People really think nobodies like Adam Cole and Johnny Gargano are going draw an audience? Lol most people don't take those guys seriously. If AEW can't beat this indyrific bullshit then they deserve to fail.


Are you seriously going to spam/corrupt the NXT thread shitting on the roster along with the wrestling?

You hate wrestling and just about everyone on the show. We get it.


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> For the first 2 weeks, because of the tv show Suits I guess.


Well that is good. If they continued with only a hour show I probably would stop watching. No backstage stuff and only 2 matches? That is not very good to me.


----------



## Magicman38

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Nigel is the best announcer in WWE right now. Hopefully Vince stays away from him.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

And this is supposed to be the best brand the WWE has? This brand sucks and is very bland. Triple nose will ruin things even further when he takes over


----------



## Chan Hung

I think one of the big problems this brand may have is trying to get the people to stay after 10 or 15 minutes because for myself who doesn't really watch NXT I had really no reason to want to stay to the whole hour ...Not going to risk spending 45 more minutes after the first 2 matches not knowing if the payoff is worth it and well more power to you but personally I just felt that the show definitely was not must see to stay to the end.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Joseph92 said:


> Well that is good. If they continued with only a hour show I probably would stop watching. No backstage stuff and only 2 matches? That is not very good to me.


Yeah they need 2 hours for sure...not any time to build stories currently. Why the hell did they put that 20 second squash in their first show with that Adam Page wannabe, just makes no sense. Coulda done some kind of cool promo to introduce characters.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Fun match, though it's going to take time to get used to NXT with commercials.

Have a stinking feeling Dream is going to find a way to retain here, though I picked Roddy to win.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> Are you seriously going to spam/corrupt the NXT thread shitting on the roster along with the wrestling?
> 
> You hate wrestling and just about everyone on the show. We get it.


I love good wrestling. This isn't good wrestling.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Dat dude Savage said:


> And this is supposed to be the best brand the WWE has? This brand sucks and is very bland. Triple nose will ruin things even further when he takes over


You must hate wrestling bro.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Look NXT is great and I love the Takeovers but if this is their idea to combat AEW they are crazy. 

No one who's objective will be watching this over AEW.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



The XL 2 said:


> I love good wrestling. This isn't good wrestling.


Agreed, bunch of Indy midgets


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

LOL at all the main roster marks shitting on NXT here.

Dumping on NXT isn't going to make the main roster better either.

While I agree this week isn't a great show, I do like that they didn't do anything crazy just to pop a number. They are simply advancing the storylines they have been doing for a few months now. No random shit to get the lollygaggers going for a minute or two.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW Champion!!!! YESSS!!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Good match. That last kickout was not needed and slightly marred the match.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Lmao at giving these vanilla midgets every title on the show.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Bryan Jericho said:


> For the first 2 weeks, because of the tv show Suits I guess.





sailord said:


> lol ya tho it is only because usa has 2 more episodes left on the suit show they have


Lol okay got y'all. I was confused on how they'd compete with AEW for an hour lol


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Strong wins :mark:

All the Main Roster retards shitting on NXT :beckylol


----------



## Dat dude Savage

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Undisputed era = a bunch of geeky midgets


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

The Prophesy has finally been fulfilled!! The Undisputed Era holds all the gold on NXT like we visioned on day one!!!! @MarkyWhipwreck ; 

RODRICK IS THE NEW NWA NXT CHAMPION, COLE THE NXT CHAMPION AND THE REST ARE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! roud roud roud :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Is it just me or does Beth Phoenix sound a bit like Renee Young?


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

That was a very good match between Velveteen Dream and Roderick Strong 

Every member of Undisputed Era finally being draped in gold too :drose



Mordecay said:


> Oh God it seems like Aliyah and Borne are gonna appear... in the 2nd hour on the Network :lol
> 
> And now they have a tag team name, they call themselves "The Highers" :lauren


Hey, at least they're not on TV


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

:mj2


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Great first week of TV.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



The XL 2 said:


> Lmao at giving these vanilla midgets every title on the show.


Butttt Triple Nose is gonna save the WWE!!!


----------



## Magicman38

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Good match. Sad that Dream lost though.


----------



## Chan Hung

I hate to throw an unpopular opinion here but if they possibly can throw in a couple better known stars to help out this roster you never know it could have potential to bring in more newer fans


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Meh, you got your wish, @Bryan Jericho. A pair of shitty little boots is now dragging mud and grime over such a pristine belt. :armfold

Great match, though. :clap


----------



## Chan Hung

Joseph92 said:


> Is it just me or does Beth Phoenix sound a bit like Renee Young?


When I first turned it on I thought I was listening to Renee Young LOL


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

That was to be expected


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

The problem with people who didn't watched NXT before is that they don't really know what is happening and don't know any of these guys and girls


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Dat dude Savage said:


> And this is supposed to be the best brand the WWE has? This brand sucks and is very bland. Triple nose will ruin things even further when he takes over


But HHH has been running it lol


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Well guess I'm not watching the 2nd hour the network wont load for me haha


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

What a show. NXT can do no wrong.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Womens title match the day AEW debuts, me smelling a title change since AEW will crown their first womens champion that day


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Pete Dunne is that dude.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

DRAPED IN GOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE UNDISPUTED PROPHECY IS COMPLETE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dat dude Savage

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> But HHH has been running it lol


Talking about when he takes on the main roster


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Fun match. Finally TUE are on top of of NXT completely.

Still predicting they defend all their gold in the War Games match coming up in November.


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> The problem with people who didn't watched NXT before is that they don't really know what is happening and don't know any of these guys and girls


We need moar onscreen graphics and stats like they do in sports


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



llj said:


> LOL at all the main roster marks shitting on NXT here.
> 
> Dumping on NXT isn't going to make the main roster better either.
> 
> While I agree this week isn't a great show, I do like that they didn't do anything crazy just to pop a number. They are simply advancing the storylines they have been doing for a few months now. No random shit to get the lollygaggers going for a minute or two.


 a flippy fuck 4 way chick fight, with Mr Edd and and her croneys stanning the winner, a 20 second squash, and a ho hum main that nearly put me to sleep.

Yeah don't come out and try to go all out your first night on cable television...sandbag, that makes a lot of sense.

Like I said before, WWECW levels of programming....maybe worse.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Dat dude Savage said:


> Talking about when he takes on the main roster


Ahh okay


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



llj said:


> We need moar onscreen graphics and stats like they do in sports


I don' t really care about that but they didn't give any context.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Joseph92 said:


> Is it just me or does Beth Phoenix sound a bit like Renee Young?


Same here. Couple that with her still looking stronk (even after having babies :done) and she legit reminded me of the "I'm you, but stronger" meme. :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Anyone else having network problems? I cant sign in on XB1 and on android the app wont even open.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

The clear thing to do would have them defend all the titles at War Games and lose then debut at Survivor Series the next day.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Finally got the network to load. Nice to see Pete Dunne


----------



## helgey7212

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

same...been trying to sign in for 10 Minutes.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I hate that submission


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

LIO RUSH IS IN NXT TONIGHT!!!! :mark


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



helgey7212 said:


> same...been trying to sign in for 10 Minutes.


Yeah. Ive tried on XB1 and mobile. The mobile app doesn't even load. What the fuck.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

"NXT is full of geeky midgets" :lol

Can't wait to see those guys say the same thing about the AEW roster come October 2nd.


----------



## Chan Hung

llj said:


> LOL at all the main roster marks shitting on NXT here.
> 
> Dumping on NXT isn't going to make the main roster better either.
> 
> While I agree this week isn't a great show, I do like that they didn't do anything crazy just to pop a number. They are simply advancing the storylines they have been doing for a few months now. No random shit to get the lollygaggers going for a minute or two.


The main roster is not great but leaps better than NXT. If your idea of them keeping cool to advance storylines rather than shaking shit up to garner new viewers is good than more power to u. They wont last long on USA. Sadly they need to throw on some main roster guys to compete with AEW


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Aliyah is so hot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Alright_Mate said:


> "NXT is full of geeky midgets" <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Can't wait to see those guys say the same thing about the AEW roster come October 2nd.


AEW has some issues too with flippy shit but least Moxley MJF and Dad Bod Jericho cream this brand with some star presence and mic skills.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I just got home to watch the rest of this, turn it on, then come here to the forum and like clockwork I see people shitting on it already.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Xia Li vs. Aliyah?

Someone check on @Chris JeriG.O.A.T to see if he's still breathing.


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> The main roster is not great but leaps better than NXT. If your idea of them keeping cool to advance storylines rather than shaking shit up to garner new viewers is good than more power to u. They wont last long on USA. Sadly they need to throw on some main roster guys to compete with AEW



I do expect they will throw some main roster people on it eventually. Though I am honestly surprised it did not happen today.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Beth is worse than Rene. Why keep her?


----------



## Dat dude Savage

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



kingnoth1n said:


> a flippy fuck 4 way chick fight, with Mr Edd and and her croneys stanning the winner, a 20 second squash, and a ho hum main that nearly put me to sleep.
> 
> Yeah don't come out and try to go all out your first night on cable television...sandbag, that makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Like I said before, WWECW levels of programming....maybe worse.


And Mauro has to be one of the most annoying announcers ever


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Imperium here


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



KrysRaw1 said:


> Beth is worse than Rene. Why keep her?


I thought you stopped watching like 40 minutes ago?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Undisputed Era v. Imperium confirmed


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Dat dude Savage said:


> And Mauro has to be one of the most annoying announcers ever


Seriously?


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Dat dude Savage said:


> And Mauro has to be one of the most annoying announcers ever


yeah acts like literally every match is Rock Hogan from WM18


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Walter :mark:


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

oh shit nice


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Anyone else having network problems? I cant sign in on XB1 and on android the app wont even open.


I can't get on with any device.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

DAS UBERMENCH, WALTER!!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> AEW has some issues too with flippy shit but least Moxley MJF and Dad Bod Jericho cream this brand with some star presence and mic skills.


But as soon as they set eyes on the likes of Sammy Guevara, Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin, Kip Sabian etc...

They'll be saying the exact same thing that their saying about the likes of Cole & Gargano.

"AEW is full of geeky midgets" :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Undisputed Era v. Imperium confirmed


Now that is a faction match I want to see. :mark


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Alright_Mate said:


> But as soon as they set eyes on the likes of Sammy Guevara, Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin, Kip Sabian etc...
> 
> They'll be saying the exact same thing that their saying about the likes of Cole & Gargano.
> 
> "AEW is full of geeky midgets" :lol



Wait till they see Jurassic Express :beckylol


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Walter making the occasional NXT appearance? Yes please.

And him vs. Kushida? Hell yes.


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Walter always gives me 'final boss in video game' vibes, don't know why :lmao


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Undisputed Era v. Imperium confirmed


put that shit in a war game match that would be lit


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:YES :YES :YES


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> I can't get on with any device.


I reset my password and it finally let me in.


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Gotta say, hour 2 has been more interesting so far. Maybe should have put some of this on TV in the first hour instead


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

My man, Lio Rush is back in business. Back to where he belongs. NXT baby.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I'm down for a Rush/Swerve match. That would be cool to see.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Xia Li vs. Aliyah?
> 
> Someone check on @Chris JeriG.O.A.T to see if he's still breathing.


What?! Holy shit! I'm not watching right now but I will tomorrow, if you don't see me post by evening just know I died in pure bliss lol.


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Nice to see Lio Rush back. Kid's got personality and he's a good performer.

I also like that NXT UK and the Cruiserweights will be featured on the show regularly.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Clique said:


> Nice to see Lio Rush back. Kid's got personality and he's a good performer.


About time they sent him back to NXT where he can actually get booked and matches. These fans that are just signing up for the Network are getting their money's worth from this match. They will see what kind of character and what Lio can actually show.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mango13 said:


> Wait till they see Jurassic Express :beckylol


"A fucking dinosaur"

"Who is this Walmart version of Tarzan"

"Why do they have a ten year old kid with them"

"What a bunch of Indy geeks"

:lol


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Lio Rush's Stunner > KO's Stunner

Lio delivered an extra snap with the move making it look more lethal.


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Clique said:


> Nice to see Lio Rush back. Kid's got personality and he's a good performer.
> 
> I also like that NXT UK and the Cruiserweights will be featured on the show regularly.


its win win for all three brands i think


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

If we can get Lio Rush vs Velveteen Dream please, and sooner than later.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

What a great counter by Rush and he picks up his NXT Return match. :clap


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

that was a really good match glad rush is back


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Bruh the holdout is the new move for a push in WWE.


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174498566108327936


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

BRO BRO BRO CHANTS!! THESE PEOPLE KNOW WHO THE MAN IS!!


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I wonder if they start recording/airing 205 live from full sail before or after NXT when Smackdown moves to Fridays, seems an obvious switch.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Riddle is going to be NA champ eventually.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

all hell is breaking lose


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Damn, this match just turned into a huge brawl. :drose


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

This clusterfuck :lol


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Where is Teddy Long to makr a tag team match.


----------



## Clique

IT’S PIER SIX BRAWL!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

wtf?


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Well, that happened


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Are you seriously closing the show just like that?


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Wait they end 9 minute early on the network lol. Someone definitely needs a pay cut for bad show running.


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

i liked the ending this had some really good matches


----------



## gl83

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Where is Teddy Long to makr a tag team match.


A 40-man tag team match, playa!


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

They’re actually giving me what I want by mixing the NXT talents, 205 Live talents, and NXT UK talents together on the show :sodone

I’m about a half-hour behind, but it’s great to see Lio Rush back in the ring :drose


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Enjoyed that brawl at the end, the roster available to them with (especially with using NXTUK and 205 is really impressive) and we should get some good TV shows going forward. I'd like to think AEW and NXT going head to head is going to push both shows to be as good as they can be.


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Hour 2 was better, definitely should have put some of this stuff in hour 1 imo


----------



## Chan Hung

Mango13 said:


> KrysRaw1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beth is worse than Rene. Why keep her?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you stopped watching like 40 minutes ago?
Click to expand...

 oh I did stop but that doesnt mean I can't comment about what I heard of the atrocity the first 20 minutes


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> They’re actually giving me what I want by mixing the NXT talents, 205 Live talents, and NXT UK talents together on the show :sodone
> 
> I’m about a half-hour behind, but it’s great to see Lio Rush back in the ring :drose


it had legit 4 good matches with the 4 way then na title match along with dunne vs ruas and lio vs Lorcan. cant wait for next week because of the ending


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Only thing I can say is that good thing they left Aliyah off the tv debut :lol


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



DammitC said:


> They’re actually giving me what I want by mixing the NXT talents, 205 Live talents, and NXT UK talents together on the show :sodone
> 
> I’m about a half-hour behind, but it’s great to see Lio Rush back in the ring :drose


Yeah, it opens up the opportunity for some great matches moving forward :mark: I think they should start recording 205 at full sail before or after NXT as well once Smackdown moves to Fridays (if 205 is sticking around which I hope it does). It doesn't really makes sense to put them in front of Raw/Smackdown crowds when you're positioning them under the NXT banner.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I liked Rush/Lorcan.... just s good match.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



gl83 said:


> A 40-man tag team match, playa!


Then after that, the winners can go one on one, with the Undertakah


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



safc-scotty said:


> Enjoyed that brawl at the end, the roster available to them with (especially with using NXTUK and 205 is really impressive) and we should get some good TV shows going forward. I'd like to think AEW and NXT going head to head is going to push both shows to be as good as they can be.


Wednesday is going to be a great night for wrestling, that's all I can say about it. I have no issue with watching both shows, since I back both shows and like many of their talents. I like to see everyone win because this is giving a generation of young wrestlers a bigger door opened to fulfill their dreams.

I'm pleased. American wrestling has found a way to keep me watching.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

A lot of stuff happened in that 2nd hour. 

Overall some cool things on the show.

*The Fatal Four Way was a great way to start the show. Still think Io should have won, but Candice at least gives Shayna a good babyface to work with. Shayna's pretty much like Brock now where I don't predict against her, but a small part of me wonders if the would do a title change against AEW.

*Dream vs. Strong was a fun match. Hot crowd. And finally TUE is on top.

*The Imperium cameo was a great surprise. I look forward to Walter making occasional trips to America.

*Rush vs. Lorcan was a great match. Great return for Rush.

*While I don't like a street fight ending in a No Contest, we don't see brawls like that often, so I'll excuse.

Missed some stuff obviously but overall, a lot of interesting things coming out of this show.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I really think this is a good move to 2 hours. The one hour worked well for alot of years, but seems they've lately not had enough airtime to feature/build newer talent. We got to see some guys get air time that we haven't seen so much of. Rush VS Lorcan was great and doubt we'd have seen that (or given as much time) had it been a 1 hour show.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Watched the highlights from youtube, they don't have promo guys...only workrate? looked boring.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Brodus Clay said:


> Watched the highlights from youtube, they don't have promo guys...only workrate? looked boring.


They do have promo guys. But yes, I can say they have a bit too much workrate fetish if there's truly a criticism worth mentioning.


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

So, the first show on TV and they didn't even have Johnny Gargano appear in any form? :rockwut

I thought he's supposed to be like the heart and soul of NXT?


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I'm just going to do a few thoughts on everything. 

The women's match was fantastic. I almost forgot they were contracted to the WWE. Looking forward to Candace vs bazzler.now Vince is interested in nxt maybe we get a blond womens champion? 

The squashes were there can't complain. Enjoyed the grapple fuck extended squash with Pete dunne as well.

Loved the NA title match it was just fantastic and it looks like we are going to have dream vs Cole for the nxt championship which I'm down for.

Loved the reintroduction of rush and him vs gulak should be bundles of fun

And hell fucking yes to Walter vs kushida 

Street fight happened 

All in all good debut


----------



## iarwain

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I don't mind watching two hours so much, but it's annoying to have to turn over to the WWE network after watching the first hour on USA. Either put both hours on USA or leave it at one hour. I see why they're doing it though.

Good first show, I'm curious to see how it does in the ratings, and against AEW.

It occurs to me that Vince really can't lose with this. If NXT beats AEW he wins. If it doesn't, it puts Triple H in a more humble position, and he can claim that his shows (Raw and Smackdown) would beat them.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Honestly this was maybe the best weekly show I have seen in years. Ok this is easy with the only competition being RAW or SD. But holy hell did HHH deliver here.

Having a small crowd chanting all night is much better than 5k which are silent, good decision to stay in NXTU for now.

All matches were great, even the squash. UE full of gold, Rush being reintroduced, Kushida, WALTER, I can go on and on.

I am impressed and even more interested in the ratings tomorrow. But if they can keep this going AEW will have a true rival.




iarwain said:


> I don't mind watching two hours so much, but it's annoying to have to turn over to the WWE network after watching the first hour on USA. Either put both hours on USA or leave it at one hour. I see why they're doing it though.


As far as I read this will be fully 2h on USA in 2 weeks (actually once AEW starts). Think there is another show which they need to finish.


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*





Winner of next week gets a shot at Adam Cole


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Brodus Clay said:


> Watched the highlights from youtube, they don't have promo guys...only workrate? looked boring.


There is Riddle, Rush, Cole (all of UE to be honest), Dunne, Gargano, Ciampa when he returns, Velveteen, Bazler, Belair, even Candice. 

So of course you can say there are no promo guys, but then you also have to say that you fucked a horse earlier today.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

What channel is the first hour on in the UK?



Brodus Clay said:


> Watched the highlights from youtube, they don't have promo guys...only workrate? looked boring.


They have Adam Cole, and Lio Rush is there now, he's pretty good as we know. Velventeen Dream is great. Ciampa,when he returns, is one of my favourites on the stick, Gulak is there now and he's pretty good. Matt Riddle is a hiot and miss depending on what you consider good mic work, I think he's good in an entertaining way.

Although if you are looking for some Rock and Austin levels then you are gonna be disappointed and I recommend aiming your expectations a little lower, there is no wrestler in no promotion on that level. Those days are long gone I am afraid.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Honestly, while I really like Candice, she shouldn't win it YET. She just lost clean and decisively to Io not even a month ago, so for her to turn around and beat Shayna so soon, nah the turnaround is too short. She needs built up more first.

Congrats to Roderick for finally pulling it off.

YEAH, DAKOTA'S BACK, WOOO!!!

Xia Li needs to be on TV more.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



fabi1982 said:


> There is *Riddle*, Rush, Cole (all of UE to be honest), Dunne, Gargano, Ciampa when he returns, Velveteen, *Bazler, Belair, even Candice. *
> 
> So of course you can say there are no promo guys, but then you also have to say that you fucked a horse earlier today.


Sorry but those people are bad at promo.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



rbl85 said:


> Sorry but those people are bad at promo.


Is that your opinion or a general feeling? Especially with Riddle most people find him interesting because he is not the usual guy, also on the mic. And for the women, for me at least they can hang in a promo with any other girl and bring their point across in a good and believable way. But then again different opinions. But comapring these to girls like Baylay/Banks, they are at least on the same level.

But at the end I think they used the first episode on live TV to bring across that they are more serious then the two bigger brothers and we will see talking and stuff in the next couple of weeks. And honestly my point still stands that they have more promo guys/girls than the other promotions.


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*






Street Fight Rematch next week with #1 Contendership for a NXT Title Match on the line.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



fabi1982 said:


> Is that your opinion or a general feeling? Especially with Riddle most people find him interesting because he is not the usual guy, also on the mic.


Imagine thinking Matt Riddle is a good mic worker :ha

The guy sounds stoned every time he speaks.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Alright_Mate said:


> Imagine thinking Matt Riddle is a good mic worker :ha
> 
> The guy sounds stoned every time he speaks.


So? Jericho sounds like an alcoholic with rage issues. Punk sounded like a whiney little pussy. Also things I can throw into a room. Just because he doesnt fit your personal style of promo he is not a bad promo. Riddle (and you are right, but make my point) is unique even sounding like a high mofo, but he CAN talk and I guess this is what makes a good mic worker, that he actually can talk. If you like it or not, this has nothing to do with him being good or bad on the mic.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I'm sure it will get sterilized modern WWE style, but I thought this was awesome. Promos before the matches to show what was going on. Hype promos for wrestlers to appear later on. This is what they should go for imo and what the main roster should take away from NXT's USA debut.


----------



## validreasoning

NXT made it's name from the in-ring stuff, the characters and the long term storylines.

It wasn't promos that built it's success from barely drawing 50 people for tv tapings in old fcw building to 13-15,000 at Takeovers.

If you expect to sit down and see a guy or girl stand out in the middle of the ring and talk to the camera for 20 minutes like on Raw this is not the show for you.


----------



## TL Hopper

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I was surprised at the lack of promos. I'm sure once Vince sinks his claws in that will change.(& of course ratings will play a part) 

Two hours felt too long for me as well.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



fabi1982 said:


> Honestly this was maybe the best weekly show I have seen in years. Ok this is easy with the only competition being RAW or SD. But holy hell did HHH deliver here.
> 
> Having a small crowd chanting all night is much better than 5k which are silent, good decision to stay in NXTU for now.
> 
> All matches were great, even the squash. UE full of gold, Rush being reintroduced, Kushida, WALTER, I can go on and on.
> 
> I am impressed and even more interested in the ratings tomorrow. But if they can keep this going AEW will have a true rival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I read this will be fully 2h on USA in 2 weeks (actually once AEW starts). Think there is another show which they need to finish.


Yes, last night and next week are the final two episodes of Suits on USA, a long-running series. So for those two weeks the second hour of NXT is bumped to the Network.

After that, full two hours run on NXT and the full episodes are uploaded to the Network the next day from my understanding.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I find it funny that the first night the show is on a major network and a blonde becomes the contender for the Women's Championship, but it kind of makes sense as the others have all failed to beat Shayna-Candice won't win either anyways. I just knew Roderick Strong would win the NA Championship, the match was great and i'm happy with The Undisputed Era holding all the gold just as Adam Cole predicted. Rush/Lorcan was an amazing match, i wasn't even sure if Lio was still contracted so i was surprised when the graphic came up and even more surprised when he won. Gulak will beat him though.

It was a great episode to start and the weeks ahead should be very interesting indeed.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



validreasoning said:


> NXT made it's name from the in-ring stuff, the characters and the long term storylines.
> 
> It wasn't promos that built it's success from barely drawing 50 people for tv tapings in old fcw building to 13-15,000 at Takeovers.
> 
> If you expect to sit down and see a guy or girl stand out in the middle of the ring and talk to the camera for 20 minutes like on Raw this is not the show for you.



A lot of the promos were taped because they only had 1 hour but now they have to fill 2 hours.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I read about the fatal four way and the Dream/Strong match which seems worth checking out, but honestly I can't say that the direction it's going in compels me to come back. Candice vs. Shayna...is that at TakeOver?

Maybe if they push Dream to the NXT title...


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Eagerly awaiting the appearance of this guy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174508120606990336
Man looks like a frikkin star... Already becoming a fan. I love Drew McIntyre but this man is the real Psychopath


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Jedah said:


> I read about the fatal four way and the Dream/Strong match which seems worth checking out, but honestly I can't say that the direction it's going in compels me to come back. *Candice vs. Shayna...is that at TakeOver?*
> 
> Maybe if they push Dream to the NXT title...


Nope in two weeks


----------



## TripleG

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Overall, I quite liked the show, but the transition from hour 1 to hour 2 was a little jerky and awkward. It felt like the show peaked with the NA Title match and title change and then the stuff on the Network was just bonus/dark material. 

I liked the Women's 4 way and the NA Title match. Both really good matches to kind of start this new era of NXT with a bang. Candice winning was also a nice surprise as I was kind of expecting Belair to take it. Finally seeing someone on the UE take a title who isn't named Adam Cole was cool too. Cole Vs. Roddy seems to be slowly brewing. We'll see if that's the case. 

Interesting that Matt Riddle was left off the USA Network portion of the show. I figured he'd be one of the guys they'd be falling over to promote, but maybe he's still got heat or something. 

Walter and The Imperium's introduction kind of fell flat to me as Kushida got over on them and escaped unscathed. Not a good way to present a new-to-US strong heel faction. 

Lio Vs. Oney was a nice match and the type of match I'd like to see more of on TV. Two low/midcard guys trying to move up the rankings. Also, utilizing the NXT UK and 205 Live rosters is for the best given how thin the NXT Roster as far as putting on a 2 hour show goes. Pete Dunne and Cameron Grimes got to shine in what were essentially enhancement matches, and that makes sense. 

The brawl at the end felt like a play out of the old WCW/TNA playbook. How do you end a show? HAVE EVERYBODY FIGHT! It was a little messy and kind of disappointing that the Riddle/Dain match/feud didn't get some kind of payoff with all that build up, but hey. 

We'll know more about this new era for NXT when the full two hour show goes to USA. I think it is important to understand that they can't go balls to the walls half hour long matches every week. NXT always excelled at "slow and steady wins the race". Set up the pins slowly on the weekly show and then hit a strike at the TakeOvers. If they start trying to have "PPV quality" matches every single week, then they won't seem as special after a while and it'll be harder to make the TakeOvers seem special as well. This is something that AEW needs to be conscious of as well.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

As much as I used to enjoy NXT, if they're not going to make Dream the champion I don't see myself coming back


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



ellthom said:


> Although if you are looking for some Rock and Austin levels then you are gonna be disappointed and * I recommend aiming your expectations a little lower,* there is no wrestler in no promotion on that level. Those days are long gone I am afraid.


So how much?, I expect at least Kevin Owens level on my promos.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I don't like the fact that it is 1 hour on USA then 1 hour on the WWE network. Either have the full show on USA or not. Fucking annoying.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

To me it was somewhat of a mixed bag. The Dream/Riddle and Oney/Rush matches were clearly the highlight. 

I also didnt really care for the ending as it was so cliche. Walter and Imperium coming out to face off with UE now that would have been the way to end a debut show like this.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Supposedly the whole one hour on TV and one hour on the Network is only going to be for two weeks. After that, all of it will be on TV, þen uploaded to the network the next day.

Also Shayne vs. Candice happening when it is is clearly a response to AEW, it's obvious.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

2 hour show, one 30 second promo, that's fucking pathetic. You just opened your show to a whole new audience who might not be familiar with your talents and you gave them 0 reason to care about any of these geeks. At least Velveteen Dream got a vignette but he's arguably the only person under the NXT, UK and 205 umbrella who's charisma and gimmick speaks for itself, so he really didn't need it. 

HHH is lucky that his commentary team is so good at telling people's stories but I see him using that as a crutch. Why waste tv time on promos or vignettes when you can have Nigel tell the fans everything they need to know about the guy in the ring? 

And what was up with that brawl? What even triggered it? None of the people out there are currently in feuds, so how do they know who they want to attack? It's clear some of them had specific targets but why? Why did a no dq match get thrown out, none of the brawlers were in the ring and security was breaking up the people who were in the ring and actually in the match. It was the most illogically booked thing I've seen since the last most illogically booked thing I've ever seen, the Fakeout tournament. HHH's booking is like if Russo became a work rate mark.

@bradatar did you end up giving this shit a shot. If so, what did you as a non NXT fan think?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

The brawl was a random "what the fuck?" type of deal and I wasn't a fan of it. The 2nd hour felt almost completely disposable. 

But I'll say it again, they can't load the show with nothing but action week after week because that will get old. I don't want 30 minute Raw promos that set up that night's main event either, but you've got to have vignettes, angles, and backstage segments to sell the stories, which NXT has done in the past.


----------



## P Thriller

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I give the show a solid B. They clearly are taking this "No B.S" philosophy very seriously and I think that is a big mistake. I love in ring action but you can't ignore storytelling. 

But there is one thing that Triple H seems to do a hell of a lot better than Vince and that is making something feel like a pro wrestling show and not some giant SNL entertainment show. From the lighting, to the commentary, to the metal music. Everything about NXT just screams underground wrestling scene, even though it isn't. Plus the small arena helps. This is what wrestling is supposed to be to me. Not whatever the hell Raw and Smackdown has become. 

I trust Triple H. I don't overreact either way with him. i don't think he is some super genius that gets everything right. He clearly has his flaws. But he puts together a solid show and he really brings it every Take Over. All around NXT is just a solid wrestling show and that is what I like about it. Plus they get the small things right like people actually earning title shots and people actually treating championships like they mean something.


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I got to watch NXT on Hulu and I got say it was great show to kick off on the USA network and like all of the matches from the night. I see the biggest problem some had with NXT is with the NXT is with the tv commercials. Don't blame the WWE for that it all on the USA Network for that and if you think it going be just as bad with AEW on TNT. As long it not them playing tom steyer ads over and over I would deal with them. I think NXT will do fine for sometime and are set up for do well for sometime. AEW i think will have probleams once the hype dies out because there not many wrestlers on there's roster are nothing to tune into. Also I calling with the nyla rose vs riho match is going to be trash because nyla rose is a dumpster fire of wrestler


----------



## GTL2

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

An OK show with Dream/Strong putting on a great match. The street fight and brawl was kinda lame to end on but overall, the show worked. Really good performance from Adrian Jaoude (Ruas) and cool to see what was essentially his debut on a stage that big.

Nice move to keep a some ammunition in the locker for the coming weeks. Gargano and some other big names still to come.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Really enjoyed this first live NXT. One of the things that jumped out at me is the INSANE roster WWE has at their disposal. They pulled out the big guns for this special episode- and this is their third brand! Really stacked, to the point where you can barely call it developmental. 

Imperium (with WALTER) was a nice surprise. Feel like the Full Sail crowd would have rioted if the UK Champ wasn't there, and for a moment I feared that would be the case, especially since WALTER apparently doesn't want to work in the States. Guessing NXT threw a good chunk of money his way to do a Kushida program in North America.

Lio Rush was my highlight. That shows the depth of the roster, that they can just throw someone the calibre of Rush out there unadvertised. His match with Lorcan was my favourite of the show.

Only negatives: 

The new format hasn't found an international home, at least in Australia. I have every channel available in this country, and the new NXT was not on any of them. I had to scramble around on dodgy sites in order to find a live stream, so missed the first bit of the show. Came in about 3/4 into the Fatal 4 Way. Then swapping to the Network was an issue- I was signed out of my account even though I was using it literally right before NXT started on USA.

Is it just because I missed some stuff, or was Johnny Gargano not on the show at all? Even a recap of his segment last week?

The ending of the show. Even Mauro pointed out how dumb it was that security were trying to separate Dain and Riddle. The brawl aspect was kinda fun (and yay Bronson Reed sighting), but no Street Fight should end in a no contest. Even a quick roll up in amongst the chaos would have helped tie that loose end.


----------



## yeahbaby!

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I groaned that the first thing I saw was HHH's face with those alarming lines in his forehead. We get it HHH, at the end of the day this whole thing is really about you.

But then we had the greatest entrance of heel Io who I'm totally in love with.










Overall not a bad show, the two main matches delivered, the Imperium surpise was good. Now if we'd had Tyler Bate turn up to help Kushida now you're talking.

I don't really normally watch a whole NXT but a good live debut. Their announcing is head and shoulders above the rest, I think sometimes Mauro does need to reign it in.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Is the full version on the Network yet?


----------



## AJ Leegion

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



















:hmmm Jervis Tetch from Gotham?


----------



## Piers

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

So they did it. Undisputed Era have all the titles.

This is going to be boring beyond any repair.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

It was their first show on national television and people are allresdy turning off because there was only a 30 second promo and the roster is full of VaNiLla MidGeTs?


Keep watching Raw and SD.
Im sure they put better shows 


Anyway NXT was good. I enjoyed it.
It did a good impression as shown by the ratings.
Never would i thought NXT (which did low on the network)
being watched by 1 million. Hope it stays that way.


This is just a good thing for SD,Raw,WWE,AEW and ofcourse for NXT.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Enjoyed it. Tons of wrestling, not what fans of the Main roster have been used to the last 15 years. 

- Great opener
- Dream vs Strong was always going to finish that way
- Lorcan vs Rush match was lots of fun and my favourite. 
- Good use of time to introduce lots of people in the ring
- Imperium looked like the badasses they are. Hope some of the upcoming storylines spill into the UK Brand too.
- Was surprised by the lack of promos or vignettes but why not try something different. I didn't hate it. 
- Finish of the street fight was silly but it was a good way of getting lots of people involved, I liked it but can see how lots would hate it. 

Overall off to a great start.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

So it was basically an average NXT show?

Awesome. Let your guard down, Vinny! :vince5


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Arturo Ruas really impressed me, love his style. Great match with Dunne, still need to watch the rest of the show tho.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I appreciate I am late to the party but I just got done with the first NXT Live and it was a pretty mixed bag in my opinion. 

The extended run time (roughly thirty, to forty minutes more show depending on the week) got to show off NXT's roster depth but it didn't really do much to establish any new stories, it just had guys go out and put on solid matches. That might be fine for now, but we saw how dull 205 and NXT UK became very quickly when they just did nothing but put on random, heatless, matches every week that weren't ever building to anything. Wrestling needs story. 

Even when there were stories, they sorta got lost here for some reason. Like how the Shirai/Candice feud sorta dissolved into that car crash multiwoman match (which was actually really fun) as the match went on. I am assuming Shirai will cost Candice when the time comes.

I thought the NA Title match that capped off the first hour was pretty meh. I guess at least Dream was protected. Kinda surprised the didn't treat this show as a soft reset for the brand and instead finally pulled the trigger on the UE prophecy but maybe with Imperium invading and WarGames around the corner this'll all make sense, for a few weeks any way. 

Probably the surprise highlight of the show for me was Dunne/Ruas (no clue if I am spelling that right). Ruas is too good to be used just as a jobber but I really like this sorta unspoken story of Dunne literally fighting his way back up the ladder one enhancement talent at a time until he is back in the title picture again. Oh and Kushida v WALTER for the UK Title would be pretty wild. Also is Rush legit injured or no?

I also forget just how many adverts American's ram into their programming, for the most part it didn't harm the show too much, but there were a few breaks in the matches which interrupted the flow in a way we never had to worry about previously. It is annoying this NXT Live showed very little extra benefit of this new format, but already showed what a negative effect this could have.


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



toontownman said:


> Enjoyed it. Tons of wrestling, not what fans of the Main roster have been used to the last 15 years.
> 
> - Great opener
> - Dream vs Strong was always going to finish that way
> - Lorcan vs Rush match was lots of fun and my favourite.
> - Good use of time to introduce lots of people in the ring
> - Imperium looked like the badasses they are. Hope some of the upcoming storylines spill into the UK Brand too.
> - Was surprised by the lack of promos or vignettes but why not try something different. I didn't hate it.
> - Finish of the street fight was silly but it was a good way of getting lots of people involved, I liked it but can see how lots would hate it.
> 
> Overall off to a great start.


Just thinking about it i have a feeling they wanted to finish the street fight on the first hour on the usa network that's why the decided to end it in that big brawl. Now the match has a higher stakes to it with the winner getting a title match with adam cole in the future


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

*WWE NXT preview, Sept. 25, 2019*














WWE said:


> After no winner was declared in last Wednesday’s wild Street Fight, Matt Riddle and Killian Dain are set to collide in a rematch this week on USA Network. This time, an opportunity against NXT Champion Adam Cole hangs in the balance.
> 
> NXT General Manager William Regal added the heightened stakes as incentive for Riddle and Dain to finish their war once and for all. Last Wednesday’s brawl engulfed much of the NXT locker room, resulting in mayhem that had no chance of being contained.
> 
> With an NXT Championship opportunity on the line in the rematch, there’s no telling how far Riddle and Dain will go to be declared not only the victor, but also the new No. 1 contender.












*Dakota Kai returns to action*



> The captain of Team Kick is back!
> 
> Dakota Kai will make her return to the NXT ring this week after spending all of 2019 on the shelf due to a torn ACL. How will the hard-hitting Kiwi fare in her first match back?












*Keith Lee and Dominik Dijakovic to renew their thrilling rivalry*



> The rivalry between Keith Lee and Dominik Dijakovic has redefined what big men can do inside the squared circle. Both Superstars pushed themselves to the limit while showing off their speed, power and agility in high-flying, hard-hitting battles that had the NXT Universe picking up their jaws off the floor. This Wednesday, the two beasts will lock horns again.
> 
> Dijakovic was victorious in the rivals’ last encounter in August – but can Lee even the score when this epic rivalry is renewed?







*WALTER issues a Six-Man Tag Team Match challenge to Kushida*












> After Kushida and Imperium exchanged hostilities on NXT’s live premiere, WWE United Kingdom Champion WALTER has challenged Kushida to find two partners for a Six-Man Tag Team Match against Imperium this week on NXT.
> 
> The Ring General threw down the gauntlet over the weekend, days after Kushida interrupted Imperium’s intrusion, in which they took out Kushida’s scheduled opponent, Denzel Dejournette. Will Kushida have any luck finding teammates who are willing to step up to NXT UK’s menacing faction?
> 
> Tune in to NXT when it airs live Wednesday at 8/7 C on USA Network. The action then continues at 9/8 C, exclusively on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

A solid line up for their followup on USA. Lee vs. Dijak and Dakota's return will be what I'll be most excited for.

They already have Candice vs. Shayna and the Profits vs. TUE as title matches for the Oct. 2 show. I know Riddle vs. Dain is a #1 Contender's match, so that means we're probably getting Cole vs. Riddle soon. Just wonder if they'll do it the next week or not. Kind of hope they hold off on that one for a bit.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Really looking forward to this. Lets see if it will still be "to little promo time" or if this was just a one off. But the preview really sounds great and I dont see them not deliver.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I understand why they're doing big matches but the Reason why the takeovers are so good is because of 2 things :

1) the matches are great
2) We only see those matches during the takeovers and not during the weekly show (or very rare).marie laure brunet malaise

If they start to do takeovers worthy matches during the weekly shows, the Takeovers are going to feel less special.


----------



## Piers

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

So I guess Lio Rush doesn't have heat anymore ? He'd better not take the belt from Gulak.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Just watched last weeks ep, first NXT show I've watched since April :lol With it now being on USA I'm slightly more intrigued.

Positives
Women's Fatal 4-Way - Pretty much big spots after big spots but it showcased what the Women are capable of. Happy to see Candice finally get a title shot.

Velveteen Dream vs Roderick Strong - Could've been better but all in all it was a decent match. Strong targeting Dream's back was decent storytelling, Dream sold pretty well too. It lacked a bit of fire but picked up steam in the last five mins or so.

Imperium - Hopefully these guys will be a regular fixture in NXT, that pop for Walter was incredible. If featured regularly they quickly become the best thing on NXT.

Lio Rush vs Oney Lorcan - Match of the week. Unsurprisingly these two fucked each other up, stiff exchanges, frantic pacing, excellent wrestling, exactly what I love to see.

Negatives
Cameron Grimes - WTF have they done to Trevor Lee fpalm that squash was fucking pointless and belonged on the second hour not the first.

Aliyah - Why is she still employed?

Matt Riddle vs Killian Dain - Everything about this was awful, the locker room fight especially, it just seemed so random and unnecessary.

Other Thoughts
With NXT being in a two hour slot now I had my doubts; however with the UK Championship and 205 being showcased on NXT from now on, that only makes the show better, better potential matches, more superstars like Walter in the spotlight is a big positive. With it only being one hour on USA for the first few weeks I'm not surprised to see them concentrate on Wrestling, promo time should come when they move to the full two hours, hopefully we get a nice mixture of promo time and matches.

As for tonight's ep I can't wait to see Dakota Kai back :mark:


----------



## validreasoning

rbl85 said:


> I understand why they're doing big matches but the Reason why the takeovers are so good is because of 2 things :
> 
> 1) the matches are great
> 2) We only see those matches during the takeovers and not during the weekly show (or very rare).marie laure brunet malaise
> 
> If they start to do takeovers worthy matches during the weekly shows, the Takeovers are going to feel less special.


Previous Dijak and Lee matches took place on weekly tv not takeover. The first Dain and Riddle match was on TV not Takeover. Baszler has defended her title on weekly tv quite a bit including in steel cage with Shirai, Sane and Yim so far in 2019.

Big matches regularly took place on weekly tv prior to going live, just that people already seen spoilers so weren't as interested. I mean Cole defended his title on weekly tv the week prior to going live


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Starting with a banger, nice


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Look at Undisputed Era with all of the gold. :banderas


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Lee vs. Dijakovic live bitches.

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Chan Hung

Big man Kieth. Is he good?


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I’m actually watching this for the first time these are some big boys good start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Big man Kieth. Is he good?


Kieth Lee is alright in the ring but he is very fast for a man his size.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Keith Lee looks like a turtle but the other dude got a good look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Keith Lee already with the pounce.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay this is a better start than last week's debut show this match is something I can dig


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I don't watch NXT until now (last week was the first time), which one of these guys is the face and the heel?

Without any back stage stuff or interviews it's hard to tell.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Ouch a Chokeslam onto the apron, that has got to hurt Keith's back.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Keith Lee is on God Mode right now! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Joseph92 said:


> I don't watch NXT until now (last week was the first time), which one of these guys is the face and the heel?
> 
> Without any back stage stuff or interviews it's hard to tell.


This was the issue I had last week as a semi new viewer I don't really know who's who and there's no background


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Honestly if Vince is seeing this match he probably would be creaming his pants


----------



## Chan Hung

Mordecay said:


> Honestly if Vince is seeing this match he probably would be creaming his pants


I think it's good that they have a few big men like this


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a good start to the show I'll admit that


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> Honestly if Vince is seeing this match he probably would be creaming his pants


As well as a orgasm. :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

You see what these guys do and you have to wonder why they have no titles or major feuds. My guess is that these guys would kill a lot of credibility of the smaller guys when these guys can do what they do.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Keith Lee is on his second wind and it looks like nothing is going to stop him now.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

This is a sweet hoss match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

There is a massive difference between Full Sail and every Raw/SD crowd you see. The crowd is hype and adds to the matches.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Lee kicking out of a mid rope flip piledriver and now he revived.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

That match :homer


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

That was sick lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Every move Keirh Lee does looks like a damn finisher! I can't wait when he's on the main roster squashing geeks left and right.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Wait what? This dude hulks up or something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Now that's how u start a match. To be honest this should have kicked off last week show to get the new viewers in


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Super fucking fun match. Awesome moves, even the one kind of botched spot felt like a struggle.

Lee has a win. Dijak has a win. If they can hold off until Takeover, I'd do the rubber match there.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Now that's how u start a match. To be honest this should have kicked off last week show to get the new viewers in




Got me invested I just didn’t like the no selling finish but that was entertaining 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Keith Lee got a big win. I like it


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Now that's how u start a match. To be honest this should have kicked off last week show to get the new viewers in


What was wrong with the women's match last week. It got praise from many people and the crowd was hot for it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

They really couldn't keep him rename him to Dijak? Especially since he'll very likely have one of his names cut off randomly? :lol

Spotfests with giants are always fun and considering Lee and Dijak were involved, this match was an excellent way to kick off the show. 



Chan Hung said:


> Big man Kieth. Is he good?


Dude's basically a modern day, maskless, black version of Vader. He also oozes confidence, although anyone would too if they combined power and athleticism as seamlessly as Lee does.


----------



## Chan Hung

Sephiroth766 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's how u start a match. To be honest this should have kicked off last week show to get the new viewers in
> 
> 
> 
> What was wrong with the women's match last week. It got praise from many people and the crowd was hot for it.
Click to expand...

I'm not saying that the womans match was bad rather this match from a newb perspective looks like a legit wrestling alternative to WWE especially for some lapsed fans perhaps.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They really couldn't keep him rename him to Dijak? Especially since he'll very likely have one of his names cut off randomly? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spotfests with giants are always fun and considering Lee and Dijak were involved, this match was an excellent way to kick off the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude's basically a modern day, maskless, black version of Vader. He also oozes confidence, although anyone would too if they combined power and athleticism as seamlessly as Lee does.




How about that Dijak dude? He got a good look is any decent on a mic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I dont care how many times I see it happen I'll never be into someone kicking out of a Canadian Destroyer off the top. Same way I felt in the Cole/Gargano match.

Other than that, really good match to start the show and both guys looked great. I dunno if they can ever top their PWG match though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Have they changed Lee's finisher name again? I remember it started as "Ground Zero", then it was the "Limit Breaker" and now it was something from DBZ I think


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


How can anyone deny that wrestling is in a boom period?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Dakota Kai is back!!!! Team Kick!! :becky :mark


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Dakota is back, awesome.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Dakota roud


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Push Keith Lee now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn shes fine s fuck. Is that Blonde new?


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Street Profits got sent back to NXT? Good, they haven't doing anything on Raw and haven't brought anything to the brand.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Ham and Egger said:


> How can anyone deny that wrestling isnt in a boom period?


I mean, when the combined rating of all of those shows don't even reach the rating of 1 attitude era RAW...


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

She's stilll wearing Something to protect her knee


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Dakota Kai had an impressive in ring return. roud


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Seeing Dakota Kai back on my TV screen makes me so damn happy. Team Kick is back!!! I did prefer her older finisher though.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

The finisher needs some work, at least when it comes to selling it. I do like how aggressive Dakota was.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Match was a a little sloppy, but it's good to see Dakota back


----------



## Chan Hung

2 mystery partners?? Sounds a lot like what that other show is doing next week
:mj


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Joseph92 said:


> Street Profits got sent back to NXT? Good, they haven't doing anything on Raw and haven't brought anything to the brand.


They haven't left NXT, they officially haven't been called up to the main roster since they only appeared backstage. They've been regulars of NXT this whole time.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> I mean, when the combined rating of all of those shows don't even reach the rating of 1 attitude era RAW...


Are you still judging wrestling popularity off of outdated metrics? I mean there are indy matches on the internet that has more views than the highest Raw number has ever done.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



bradatar said:


> How about that Dijak dude? He got a good look is any decent on a mic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude could've likely been a big deal in ROH, yet they never pulled the trigger unfortunately. Dude has a baritone-esque voice, so you can rest assured that he sounds as imposing as he physically is. I honestly can't remember any promos that he did in ROH, but he has a YT channel that shows some of his earlier promo work: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5B7pg4QpQB8PStQ737PA6w/videos


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Let's go Matt Riddle!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177017181340688384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177017907185901570


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

You don't see to many bare foot wrestlers anymore.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Ham and Egger said:


> Are you still judging wrestling popularity off of outdated metrics? I mean there are indy matches on the internet that has more views than the highest Raw number has ever done.


Well, given that no wrestler is mainstream these days I would say that the metrics are not outdated


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I'm already hating the commercials for NXT. -_-


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:mark :mark :mark

She's absolutely adorable.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> Well, given that no wrestler is mainstream these days I would say that the metrics are not outdated


The main stream wrestler is always reserved for the top WWE guys. Hogan, Rock, Austin, Cena, Batista, and even Roman once he decides to cross over. Maybe AEW can produce these sort of stars too in time. 

Wrestling is blowing up all over the world. Embrace it, bruh.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Ham and Egger said:


> The main stream wrestler is always reserved for the top WWE guys. Hogan, Rock, Austin, Cena, Batista, and even Roman once he decides to cross over. Maybe AEW can produce these sort of stars too in time.
> 
> Wrestling is blowing up all over the world. Embrace it, bruh.


No it's not lol. All my friends from Twitter have stopped watching, all my friends from high school have stopped as well, the only wrestlers people know here these days are the Rock and Batista, and not for their wrestling careers. 

Anyways, this is not related to the NXT show, so I will stop now


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Matt Riddle just hasn't had that right and proper match yet that will solidify his hype in NXT. It's going to happen eventually though.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Alexander_G said:


> Matt Riddle just hasn't had that right and proper match yet that will solidify his hype in NXT. It's going to happen eventually though.


I think his match with VD at Takeover New York was that match :shrug


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

On the main roster Dane didn't do to much, now back in NXT he is wrestling for the opportunity for the title.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Just tuned in.

No selling a Vader bomb.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

That kendo shot to the chair made ZERO sense! :lmao


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> I think his match with VD at Takeover New York was that match :shrug


Nah, not yet. He's got a better match in him than that. Just needs the perfect opponent.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Kinda anticlimatic finish tbh

3 titles matches next week :bjpenn. They are going all out against AEW


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

:mj4 at Riddle getting thrashed by a THICC-ass boi like Dain, only to pull a Lio Rush and pop right up and no sell not only the assault, but also knee strike into a chair despite his lack of kneepads.

Nice match regardless and I still like Riddle, though. :sk


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Big head Adam Cole


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I get going against AEW, but 3 title matches for one show just seems like overkill.

Fun match between Riddle and Dain though. I like that Riddle has so many ways of beating someone. Bromission, Bro-stone (yes I know how awful some of these names are), mutliple elbow strikes, a Fujiwara Armbar, etc.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :mj4 at Riddle getting thrashed by a THICC-ass boi like Dain, only to pull a Lio Rush and pop right up and no sell not only the assault, but also knee strike into a chair despite his lack of kneepads.
> 
> Nice match regardless and I still like Riddle, though. :sk


Riddle's supposed to have a little bit of a superhuman aura, with how his freakish strength and difficulty to put down is how a story is told in a lot of his matches in the past.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Rhea Ripley bitches!

:mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Rhea Ripley in action right now. :drose


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



RapShepard said:


> Big head Adam Cole


And T Rex arms


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

So Lacey got a new name and a new location????


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Alexander_G said:


> Riddle's supposed to have a little bit of a superhuman aura, with how his freakish strength and difficulty to put down is how a story is told in a lot of his matches in the past.


Is that why he doesn't wear shoes? The Incredible Hulk style?


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I like how NXT does their squash matches. They aren't actual squash matches, the loser gets enough offense to showcase but the winner still looks very strong


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> So Lacey got a new name and a new location????


We can't have more than one person named Lacey in this company.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Is that why he doesn't wear shoes? The Incredible Hulk style?


Nah, that's more just him being a "bro".


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I legit thought I that was Matt Jackson when he came out


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Alexander_G said:


> Riddle's supposed to have a little bit of a superhuman aura, with how his freakish strength and difficulty to put down is how a story is told in a lot of his matches in the past.


Fair enough. The deadlift German suplex he pulled off earlier in the match adds to your argument, too.

:bjpenn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Alexander_G said:


> Nah, that's more just him being a "bro".


is being a 'bro' babyface? Because I want to punch a 'bro' in the face in person.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I hope they are going to give Lacey Lane a bit more of a balanced showcasing than jobbing, because she's got some good potential.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



TheLooseCanon said:


> is being a 'bro' babyface? Because I want to punch a 'bro' in the face in person.


I hope this is not a wrong way to answer this but yeah I guess.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Chelsea :homer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Out of the 8 guys that you can push from the NXT breakout tournament they choose to push Grimes? :no:

Mendoza is super talented. Sucks he cant get a fair push.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I just got home how was the first hour? anything worth going back and watching?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mango13 said:


> I just got home how was the first hour? anything worth going back and watching?


Keith Lee beat Dominic, Dakota Kai return match and Matt Riddle defeated Killian Dain to become the new number one contender for Adam Cole.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Wait that was his finisher? how fucking lame lol


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

That groan from the audience when Trevor won :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

"Who will join the Japanese?" :lol


----------



## Scholes18

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Ok I have to say this. The fucking ring announcer is terrible.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Scholes18 said:


> Ok I have to say this. The fucking ring announcer is terrible.



Yeah she's trash, I miss Kayla


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Tyler Breeze and Fandango. :mark


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Breezeango..... you deserve to lose Kushida...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Silly me for thinking they were going to debut someone as KUSHIDA's parteners, but it does make sense that they are his partners given Imperium's whole schtick of "the mat is sacred"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Kushida dancing.

That's his gimmick sorted when he hits the main roster.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

WALTER must break you.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Alright_Mate said:


> Kushida dancing.
> 
> That's his gimmick sorted when he hits the main roster.


And that is going to suck too. fpalm


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Beth is horny for Breezango :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

That was a perfect catch :bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

WALTER is so much of a bigger star than the other 3 in Imperium


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> WALTER is so much of a bigger star than the other 3 in Imperium


He is the teacher, they are the apprentices.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## utvolzac

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

So two episodes on USA and so far not one Promo. No backstage segments. Zero storylines. No character development. Just wrestling is not going to cut it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177034470739890177


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177038888365416452


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>












He is WALTER! You are all like the buzzing of flies to him!


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



utvolzac said:


> So two episodes on USA and so far not one Promo. No backstage segments. Zero storylines. No character development. Just wrestling is not going to cut it.


Most of these guys are not used to live events. I guess they are buying time and still learning. You can see even Beth and Cathy Kelley stutter a couple of times.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Rhea Ripley squash was nice and the 6 Man Tag was fun, but not much really to say about the 2nd hour.

Thankfully next week they won't have to front load the 1st hour and split things up next week.

Highlights of the show were Lee vs. Dijakovic and Dakota's return.


----------



## gl83

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



utvolzac said:


> So two episodes on USA and so far not one Promo. No backstage segments. Zero storylines. No character development. Just wrestling is not going to cut it.


Yeah, that's something I miss. Back when they were doing tapings last year, the matches may have seem random, but they were all set up properly with buildup and lead-ins via backstage segments and promos(i.e. Ciampa/Otis, Lacey Evans/Kairi Sane, etc.) It wasn't just random matches like it has been recently.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> *Highlights of the show* were Lee vs. Dijakovic and Dakota's return.


You forgot Cathy's first appereance... even though she fucked up :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I wanna see Dakota's return but I think I gotta wait till tomorrow when the first hour of NXT is uploaded to the Network?


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*










The night Kushida killed his main roster hopes fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Adam Cole vs Matt Riddle next week? FUCKING BANGER


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mox Girl said:


> I wanna see Dakota's return but I think I gotta wait till tomorrow when the first hour of NXT is uploaded to the Network?


Here's the 1st hour uploaded by me:

https://mega.nz/#!7ipBDSxA!YY_-zlY8Qa4U-Q3vtrtPBhoQr8CqbvFf8h4YXIWIogA


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> Damn shes fine s fuck. Is that Blonde new?


Nope. That was Taynara


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Alright_Mate said:


> The night Kushida killed his main roster hopes fpalm


I mean, his main roster hopes were 205 live at best, so not that big of a deal :shrug


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

So those two jobbers that Lorcan and Burch beat did they get the logo on their tights directly from caw mode from an old wwe game? cause i coulda swore that was a generic design in caw mode in the old games.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Keith Lee vs. Dijakovic was great. Plus it was nice to see Dakota Kai back in action.

I like Cameron Grimes. Always have since he was in Impact. Just not a fan of his current name yet.

The promos and storyline build will probably start happening more often again soon. They probably wanted to get a few live shows under their belt first. Plus waiting for NXT to be fully on USA the whole 2 hours too. Plus getting past this "season premiere" Championship week theme thing that is next week.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> So those two jobbers that Lorcan and Burch beat did they get the logo on their tights directly from caw mode from an old wwe game? cause i coulda swore that was a generic design in caw mode in the old games.


That would be a Fleur de Lis as they are from Châteauguay, Québec.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Keith Lee is so damn good.

Dakota is back, YEAH!!

Get Rhea back into the title picture, SOON!


----------



## toontownman

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Fantastic production in the first hour at least. The opening was very cinematic. Liked the changes with announcing location, Cathy Kelly and a few other subtle camera shot changes. 

The breaks are annoying. Would be good if they keep the cameras rolling and air/add back in whats missed during the commercial break in the Network replay on Thursdays. 

Unlike last week it was clearly a night and day hour 1 to hour 2. Last week it was clear to see the top billing but the 2nd hour was also almost as enjoyable. This week the 2nd hour lacked the energy of last week. Still I enjoyed the show and as mentioned earlier in the thread the balance will be better now its 2 hours on USA. 

Lee vs Dijakovic III again was stellar
The Kai return was fun, she looked a little slow in spots but also some nice innovative spots.
Riddle vs Dain was great too, some different spots to their past encounters. Looking forward to Riddle/Cole, should be a fun feud.


I was impressed with Mendoza in the CWC, slightly sad he hasn't broken through fully yet. They did a great job, as they always do, protecting talent in the losses. Clearly Mendoza is a crowd favourite and I think his time will come, likely in 205. 

Vanessa Bourne and Aliyah are likely swearing backstage somewhere, looks like NXT upgraded their gimmick with Chelsea and Deonna. 

Saw the Kai interview above. Did Radzi just get an American cousin?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



ZSJ said:


> That would be a Fleur de Lis as they are from Châteauguay, Québec.


Ah yeah thats right, there was a logo in caw mode that looked very similar to it i was thinking of.


----------



## Piers

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Is there an actual feud/storyline now ? All I have been seing for two weeks are random matches or copy/paste from the week before.

Also, I was at the supermarket and saw something familiar, made me giggle I have to admit :


Spoiler: .


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Good to great episode, the first hour was great, second hour was good. Lee/Dijak was an awesome showing. I dont really care about Dakota, but liked the reaction she got from the crowd. Main event was great as well and as other have said, they want to portray bro as some kind of superhuman and I am fine with that. Looking forward how the match next week will go.

Second hour was good as well, Reah match was good, Trevor got a longer match and showed his skills. Little baffled that Walter didnt interfere earlier so Imperium wouldnt lose, but I guess they just care about Walter, which is fine for me (even as a German seeing my fellow boys lose).

I still dont understand "no storylines" comments, last week wasnt their "first" show and basically everything happend besides Reah had a backstory. Of course no promo, I understand and I was really hoping for at least a UE promo, but hey they really want to introduce people through wrestling and the commentators are doing their best to give us some backstory...and wow this commentator team is just so fucking good...

Really looking forward for next week and the matches. As I dont think they will have UE lose the privilage of having all male titles, I really think Shanya will lose, which would be crazy, but having no title change would be "stupid" in my opinion.


----------



## The Wood

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Sounds like a really great show. Opening with a fucking barnburner, introducing another woman, hitting them with the things you advertised all in a row. Some people seem bummed about Breezango being Kushida's partners, but, eh. They're talented guys, they've just got that stank, but you've got to get it off them somehow. They are the Goldust/Shawn Spears of this little experiment.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Is there an actual feud/storyline now ? All I have been seing for two weeks are random matches or copy/paste from the week before.
> 
> Also, I was at the supermarket and saw something familiar, made me giggle I have to admit :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


Random?

Candice and Shirai have been feuding for weeks and it was a number one contender match for women's championship. Strong and dream have been feuding for weeks and it was NA title match, Dain and Riddle have been feuding for weeks and it was number one contenders match for nxt title. Kushida and Walter are clearly feuding now.

Kai's match was random but it was just a way to reintroduce her after a long injury layoff


----------



## LethalWeapon

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Oops. Sorry, wrong thread. My bad.

Yay NXT!!!!


----------



## Piers

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



validreasoning said:


> Random?
> 
> Candice and Shirai have been feuding for weeks and it was a number one contender match for women's championship. Strong and dream have been feuding for weeks and it was NA title match, Dain and Riddle have been feuding for weeks and it was number one contenders match for nxt title. Kushida and Walter are clearly feuding now.
> 
> Kai's match was random but it was just a way to reintroduce her after a long injury layoff


I'm talking about actual storylines, not those repetitive "I'm better than you" feuds. Riddle and Dain's feud has no plot whatsoever.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Post deleted.


----------



## HurricaneHaz

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Scholes18 said:


> Ok I have to say this. The fucking ring announcer is terrible.


I still have nfi what she called Fabian Aichner and I've watched it back 20 times.

Bobby something?


----------



## Genking48

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> I'm talking about actual storylines, not those repetitive "I'm better than you" feuds. Riddle and Dain's feud has no plot whatsoever.


So you want needlessly complicated and cartoony storylines. Instead of a simple "I'm better than you" story that is as old as time because it never fails.

Some of the greatest stories are "I'm better than you" stories.


----------



## Piers

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Genking48 said:


> So you want needlessly complicated and cartoony storylines. Instead of a simple "I'm better than you" story that is as old as time because it never fails.
> 
> Some of the greatest stories are "I'm better than you" stories.


Who said complicated and cartoony ? I just want something original, sue me.


----------



## PavelGaborik

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I really hope they plan on doing something more with segments and storylines going forward. Things already started to get stale for me on the second hour of the second week. 

Keith Lee vs. Dijakovic was awesome. 

The Dakota Kai match was pretty sloppy. 

Riddle/Dain was good. 

Not really much to say about the second hour.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Mauro & Nigel are the best combination for commentary at current that I've heard in NXT. If only Beth wasn't there with her awful quips about everything.

I know people give Mauro some shit about his excitement factor with spots. But while he's prone at overdoing it, I'd rather have him and his excitable, colorful manner of speech any day than someone who's doing play by play with a dry, typical style of coverage that sounds like I'm watching a high school football game. Or the same old robotic commentary you hear on RAW.

Nigel is just great at being a snide asshole too and I'd love it if he were on NXT every week without Beth thinking she can embarrass him, because she don't have what it takes.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

2 weeks, 4 hours of tv, one 30 second promo. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## CdnDestroyer#8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

i hope that wwe makes nxt chocolate bar


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Look's like Jericho might've been watching NXT:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177108479720509441


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Even Flow said:


> Look's like Jericho might've been watching NXT:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177108479720509441


Well if he was, Im sure WWE appreciates him helping with the rating. lol


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> 2 weeks, 4 hours of tv, one 30 second promo. Fucking pathetic.



Agree, plus this promo describes the NXT product atm, just a bunch of Lance Storm's


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Ok Dakota's finisher name is retarded as fuck, the Go To Kick sounds so fucking dumb, i get they want to make it like Go 2 Sleep but with Kick but Go To Kick makes no sense.


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Dakota's finisher name is retarded as fuck, the Go To Kick sounds so fucking dumb, i get they want to make it like Go 2 Sleep but with Kick but Go To Kick makes no sense.


Yeah Go To Kick.sounds lame as fuck lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I was falling asleep watching this past weeks show, I thought it was bad. I haven't watched NXT regularly when it was on the Network and I don't know who the fuck any of these people are. Really poor character and story development.


----------



## bloc

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Where the hell are the promos and backstage segments


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

that is one great promotion for their match!! Looking forward to Wednesday.


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

*WWE NXT preview, Oct. 2, 2019*


*Three championship battles headline NXT’s live two-hour premiere on USA*



WWE said:


> WWE NXT makes its live, two-hour premiere this Wednesday on USA Network, and it could not be more action-packed. Don’t miss a second of the action during NXT’s live, two-hour premiere on USA Network, *this Wednesday at 8/7 C with limited commercial interruption!*












*Can Matt Riddle dethrone Adam Cole in NXT’s two-hour premiere on USA?*



> After defeating Killian Dain in a brutal Street Fight, Matt Riddle earned the right to challenge NXT Champion Adam Cole this Wednesday on WWE NXT.
> 
> The Original Bro barely had any time to recover from his grueling victory over The Beast of Belfast on the Sept. 25 episode of NXT when Cole emerged to get in his new challenger’s face, letting Riddle know that he was not on the NXT Champion’s level. Unfortunately for Cole, that may not be the case, as he found out firsthand when Riddle locked on a Fujiwara Armbar, forcing Cole to tap out repeatedly until the rest of The Undisputed ERA arrived.
> 
> Cole was listed on NXT's injury report as questionable coming out of last Wednesday's incident with The Original Bro, with a suspected fracture in his right arm. However, the NXT Champion was confident as ever in a video posted to his Twitter account on Sunday, though it should be noted that Cole was sporting a brace on his injured arm.
> 
> Cole and his running buddies have been bragging about dripping with gold as of late. Will Matt Riddle put an end to their prophecy?












*Can Candice LeRae dethrone Shayna Baszler?*



> Candice LeRae defeated four other Superstars in a thrilling Fatal 5-Way Match two weeks ago to earn the right to challenge NXT Women’s Champion Shayna Baszler on this week’s edition of NXT.
> 
> The champion, who has been dominant since winning the title last October, is extremely confident heading into her latest defense. LeRae, however, is not afraid of The Submission Magician, and is out to bring Baszler’s reign to an end. Can Tenacious C claim the NXT Women’s Title, or will Baszler continue to reign supreme?












*Street Profits to challenge NXT Tag Team Champions Undisputed ERA*



> The Street Profits will get a chance to reclaim the NXT Tag Team Championship from The Undisputed ERA this Wednesday, when they challenge Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly for the titles live on USA Network.
> 
> Angelo Dawkins & Montez Ford have made no bones about the fact that they were coming back for the titles since their defeat on Aug. 28. NXT General Manager William Regal made the rematch official on Twitter.
> 
> Will The Street Profits bring The Undisputed ERA’s reign with all of NXT’s titles to an abrupt end, or will Fish & O’Reilly show that the future of NXT is indeed undisputed?












*Johnny Gargano goes one-on-one with Shane Thorne*



> Former NXT Champion Johnny Gargano will make his USA Network debut this Wednesday, when he takes on “The Worst” Shane Thorne.
> 
> Ever since he was left out of the NXT Breakout Tournament, Thorne has been on a crusade to make sure the spotlight shines on him, going so far as to claim that Johnny Wrestling was taking up his time and needed to “take a walk” from the black-and-gold brand.
> 
> In response, Gargano dropped Thorne with a superkick and declared that he is NXT “for life.” Will Thorne take the spotlight, or will Gargano show that he is still one of NXT’s top Superstars?












*The Velveteen Dream Experience comes to USA Network*








> His Purple Highness is returning to USA Network this Wednesday, and it will certainly be an experience.
> 
> “The Velveteen Dream Experience” is coming to NXT, and there’s no telling what the vainglorious Superstar has in store. How will The Velveteen Dream bounce back from losing the NXT North American Championship to Roderick Strong? Find out this Wednesday, during NXT’s two-hour premiere on USA Network, airing live with limited commercial interruption at 8/7 C!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Candice hopefully taking the title this week! And Gargano on as well, gonna be a great NXT.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

So I was just catching up on NXT when the video stopped buffering and I had to refresh the page. Didn't think anything of it, the new Network is shite. However now when I click into NXT it diverts me to the second hour, the first seems to have gone. Is this a glitch or have the changed the rights requirements (I am not in the US) so we cant see the first hour in a different country?


----------



## Jagaver

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Pizzamorg said:


> So I was just catching up on NXT when the video stopped buffering and I had to refresh the page. Didn't think anything of it, the new Network is shite. However now when I click into NXT it diverts me to the second hour, the first seems to have gone. Is this a glitch or have the changed the rights requirements (I am not in the US) so we cant see the first hour in a different country?


Yeah that's weird. I get the same but the whole show was there on Saturday. Last weeks is all there too so hopefully it's just an error.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

So how soon after airing will this be added to WWE network?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



HiddenViolence said:


> So how soon after airing will this be added to WWE network?


The next day


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



HiddenViolence said:


> So how soon after airing will this be added to WWE network?


Apparently, the NXT episodes are going to air on the WWE Network 24 hours after they air live on TV. 

However, you could also just watch the shows online from streams that are separated into multiple parts; which should be uploaded about an hour or two after NXT ends


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

There's really no point in Gargano wrestling Shane Thorne; we already know he's going to win it and Gargano has already beat pretty much everyone relevant, won all the belts and had enough pinnacle moments and there's nothing more for him to do on NXT.


----------



## Reil

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Worth noting that WWE announced Cole/Riddle will be opening the show tonight. It makes me feel like Candice is winning the title tonight as a result in the main event (if they main event).


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Adam Cole Vs Matt Riddle for the NXT Championship will kick off tonight’s episode of NXT*


----------



## WindPhoenix

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I think that it's certain that Shayna/Candice will main event. Cole/Riddle or Candice/Shayna seemed like the logical options while Street Profits vs Undisputed Era seemed like a great way to transition from hour 1 to hour 2.


----------



## Disputed

*Re: Adam Cole Vs Matt Riddle for the NXT Championship will kick off tonight’s episode of NXT*

So Baszler is main eventing, which points to LeRae winning I'd think


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Adam Cole Vs Matt Riddle for the NXT Championship will kick off tonight’s episode of NXT*

Well, the intent behind the move is clear.

That being said, given the choice between Riddle vs. Cole and Cody vs. Sammy, I'm picking Riddle vs. Cole. So, obvious or not, it's worked for me at least.


----------



## Chan Hung

Why would they kick off the show with this match when it should be more of a main event I don't understand LOL JK


----------



## JeSeGaN

*Re: Adam Cole Vs Matt Riddle for the NXT Championship will kick off tonight’s episode of NXT*

Hope Matt murders this overrated POS. Tired of seeing him with the belt.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

It's so weird having a preshow on Wednesday


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Two people confirmed backstage at NXT:



Spoiler: Backstage at NXT



https://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.php?id=130084


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole on first for the NXT Championship is a surprise.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Why do I have a stinking feeling Riddle could win this?


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Why do I have a stinking feeling Riddle could win this?


I guess it depends how bad is Cole's injury


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

This is a Riddle showcase so far


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

This is definitely a better match than Cody vs Sammy, but can't compete with a debut.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Well that sequence was about as indy riffic as you can get. Looked good, but a little too ridiculous.


----------



## Disputed

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Riddle and Cole were told to GO OFF lol


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

HOLY SHIT what did we just witness.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Great match. A little overboard at times, but it had me hooked.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Matches like that are why Adam Cole is the best in the world.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

OMG OMG OMG

NXT NXT NXT


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Incredible match, and now Finn is here lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Now they got fucking Balor too? Damn.

Cole vs. Balor will be another good one.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Finn :wow


----------



## Disputed

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Well well well


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Finn is back to where he belongs, NXT!! kada


----------



## Magicman38

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

“Monsoon, should I give away the NXT or AEW results for tonight?”

“Brain, will you stop! Both shows are live tonight!”

“Well the humanoids don’t know that.”


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Io is in action now.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Since Finn is back I wouldn't be surprised Kairi or Asuka back right now


----------



## Dat dude Savage

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> Since Finn is back I wouldn't be surprised Kairi or Asuka back right now


Guess that means the fiend feud is over


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Adam Cole is a living legend. Still can't get over that match.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

From what I saw, solid match, good win for Io.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Io's moonsault is very viscous. Gable's is the smoothest. Love me some nice moonsualts lol. 

Some dude in the opening AEW tried to do Andrade's double moonsault fake out, and it was horrible.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Teegan is back and Johnny Gargano is next in action.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Gargano/Thorne here while PAC/Hangman on AEW

Sorry NXT


----------



## Swindle

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> Since Finn is back I wouldn't be surprised Kairi or Asuka back right now



Asuka could easily matter on the main and Kairi never even got a chance. A damn shame in both cases.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Candice vs. Shayna. Figured this would be the main event.

Are they really gonna give this to Candice? I have my doubts.


----------



## Disputed

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Oh lord baszler is winning again isn't she


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

I honestly would have thought that the Womens title match was going to be the main event.

Either way, let's go Candice


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Shayna, still as boring as ever


----------



## cavs25

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

What is the main event? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Fuck this fucking bitch :fuckthis


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Triple H is so fucking ugly for this. An opportunity to make history with having a new Woman's Champion but blew it again. -_-


----------



## Disputed

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Even in "going all out to kill AEW's debut" mode they still have a boring Baszler retention


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Well, Candice lost. They damn sure better not do a title change in the main event.

I assume Rhea or Io will be the next challenger. Maybe both.


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Don't know about anyone else but I have been trying to watch both shows. Been going back and forth between NXT and AEW.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

who beats shayna finally? Rhea? Time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Joseph92 said:


> Don't know about anyone else but I have been trying to watch both shows. Been going back and forth between NXT and AEW.


I mean


----------



## Blisstory

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Joseph92 said:


> Don't know about anyone else but I have been trying to watch both shows. Been going back and forth between NXT and AEW.


I tried but every time i changed it to AEW they were at commercial. Im just sticking to NXT right now. They're killing it and its actually on TV even during the breaks. Ill just give AEW a view during the replay


----------



## gl83

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> Fuck this fucking bitch :fuckthis


The only certainties in life are Death, Taxes and Shayna Baszler retaining the NXT Women's title month after month.


----------



## Black Metal

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

NXT has the better show tonight.

Great starter, a good women's match and I always like seeing Pete Dunne wrestle. Cannot wait for the tag team match with Undisputed Era later.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Missed the whole match, but Priest vs. Dunne? I could get behind that.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Queen Cathy :homer


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Don't know what this means but.... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179568940474884097


----------



## Disputed

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Black Metal said:


> NXT has the better show tonight.
> 
> Great starter, a good women's match and I always like seeing Pete Dunne wrestle. Cannot wait for the tag team match with Undisputed Era later.


NXT started out way better but after the Baszler match it died a bit for me while I won't spoil but there's a cool spot in the AEW ME

Overall NXT show probably better for me though


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

NXT had the better show this week. Hopefully they continue this hot streak and continue being better


----------



## Black Metal

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Don't know what this means but....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179568940474884097


Cryptic stuff.

She was reported being in Performance Center a few weeks ago I do believe.


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Overall I think NXT was slightly better this week, but the AEW main event was better than the NXT main event.

PS: There was 1 or 2 other matches from AEW that were very good.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Get Jack swagger as far as possible away from my tv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

COLE/CIAMPA


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Cole is marked man with Ciampa and Balor coming after him.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Hi Bald fucker :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

This is extremely similar to ROH's 2016 storyline when Cole had three challengers coming at him at the same time (Jay Lethal, Silas Young & Kyle O'Reilly)

This is gonna be great in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Oh geez, I was going back and forth between AEW and NXT. Now on TNT they are replaying the AEW show! I didn't need to be going back and forth. 

I missed a few things on both shows doing that.


----------



## SavoySuit

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Can you imagine if this show was in a big arena like AEW's was? It would have won the night. As it is, the content may have been just as good if not better but the presentation feels lesser.


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



SavoySuit said:


> Can you imagine if this show was in a big arena like AEW's was? It would have won the night. As it is, the content may have been just as good if not better but the presentation feels lesser.


For me the AEW show did feel bigger because of the bigger arena.


----------



## Bosco82

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



SavoySuit said:


> Can you imagine if this show was in a big arena like AEW's was? It would have won the night. As it is, the content may have been just as good if not better but the presentation feels lesser.


It did win the night, AEW wasn't very good


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Nothing on AEW tonight came close to Cole/Riddle.


----------



## Bosco82

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Shayna vs Candice was way better than that garbage match between Nyla and Riho AEW had tonight


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Decent show. Glad Cole won and seeing Balor be NXT and Ciampa back was awesome. However, they had some dragging moments with Shayna continuing to ruin the division just like Asuka did and Gargano/Thorne and the tag match just not having much heat. 

Not sure if NXT is going to be part of the draft, but it needs some new blood injected in certain areas badly. The show has been limping along this year compared to what it used to be.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

*Riddle vs. Cole, while a little ridiculous at times, was a super hot match. And a freaking Balor return. Now that is a great opener.

*I was in and out of Io vs. Mia but from what I saw it was solid and a good win for Io.

*Johnny vs. Thorne, again, for what I saw was good as well.

*Candice vs. Shayna was a good match. Shayna works best with good babyfaces like Candice or Kairi, and this match proved that. Another win Shayna, and another dove cries.

*Didn't see Dunne's match, but I like Priest attacking him. That could be a fun little feud.

*I liked the vignettes for Tegan and Lio, and Dream's promo was classic Dream.

*Missed like half the main event, but what I saw was really good. But the most important thing is that Ciampa is back bitches.

Overall, fun show.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Awesome show. Amazing bookends too. 

AEW has the curiosity factor but when you put the rosters next to each other I don’t see how they will compete with the depth of NXT.

I’m not one or these marks that is going to pretend Cody isn’t a midcarder at best just because he quit to take on the machine.


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179594560294404102


----------



## PavelGaborik

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

NXT really needs to do better building storylines. The in-rimg action action is fantastic, but it's not going to compete with AEW if they don't start adding some depth. 

Google trend right now looks really, really one sided.


----------



## Himiko

*WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Don’t usually watch NxT much, but tuned in tonight for the women’s championship match. Bit disappointed. Wasn’t really that good a match, was a bit slow, and I was also hoping for a title change. Oh well. 

But it was a better match than the AEW women’s championship match. That was a botchy mess


----------



## Chan Hung

I've always thought that NXT does a really bad job with storylines but I could be wrong because I don't watch them a lot and I mean if you compare them to Impact Wrestling would you guys say that Impact Wrestling has better story lines


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

From a in ring perspective nxt was better but there is more to wrestling and as a overall shoe Dynamite was better because it gave me a reason to tune in next week and actually built storylines and characters 

Nxt can't put takeover level shows every week on tv so they need to actually build these guys characters


----------



## Black Metal

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chan Hung said:


> I've always thought that NXT does a really bad job with storylines but I could be wrong because I don't watch them a lot and I mean if you compare them to Impact Wrestling would you guys say that Impact Wrestling has better story lines


For the longest time NXT was cropped and edited 1 hour shows of pre-taped material. It was concise and wasn't as reactionary. The could edit and shape things how they want rather than just let stuff happen on the fly. The backstage segments do more storytelling than in ring promos. Cole and Riddle history started way back during a photoshoot backstage where they got into it. That was like...May or so I think. The animosity was there, though just embers.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Chan Hung said:


> I've always thought that NXT does a really bad job with storylines but I could be wrong because I don't watch them a lot and I mean if you compare them to Impact Wrestling would you guys say that Impact Wrestling has better story lines


Impact has better story but worse talent. NXT has Finn but hes shit on the Mic. He won't draw shit. They should brought in mic workers


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Just finished the show. Its still only matches, I dont get it... it seems like Vince told Hunter to not give them any mic time. If its fully workrate then it will get stale really fast.


----------



## toontownman

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Tsvetoslava said:


> Just finished the show. Its still only matches, I dont get it... it seems like Vince told Hunter to not give them any mic time. If its fully workrate then it will get stale really fast.


:hmmm

Like the Balor segment
Velveteen Dream mic time Segment 
Backstage interview with Adam Cole
Introduction to Teagan Nox
Storyline videos for each match
Recap of Imperium

NXT has always lived off the social media supplementary videos on wwe.com or otherwise to help build storylines. I certainly felt the absence the last two weeks on nxt but I can't see any reason to complain about this weeks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Accurate as fuck :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179579820885397515


----------



## iarwain

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Tsvetoslava said:


> Just finished the show. Its still only matches, I dont get it... it seems like Vince told Hunter to not give them any mic time. If its fully workrate then it will get stale really fast.


It's just more focused on the actual wrestling. The question is, will that only appeal to hard core wrestling fans?


----------



## Donnie

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

70 minutes in and I want to stab myself in the eyes for enduring this. Christ, this beyond awful. Riddle/Cole was a complete dumpster fire. No selling, awful spots that popped a bunch of shitty mutants, but just made them look like assholes. Terrible, terrible match. 

I like Mia, but she can't work 10 minute matches. Fucking stop it, Hunter. 

Emote is the dirt worst. Dude thigh slaps for a chest chop, complete fucking hack. 

Praying Shayna/Candice can save this shit show


----------



## validreasoning

PavelGaborik said:


> NXT really needs to do better building storylines. The in-rimg action action is fantastic, but it's not going to compete with AEW if they don't start adding some depth.
> 
> Google trend right now looks really, really one sided.


AEW was always winning first week, probably second and third too just out of sheer curiosity because something is new and fresh. NXT isn't new, it's been weekly for 7 1/2 years.

AEW went as heavy on the in-ring stuff as NXT. You had Jericho run in after Cody match, Moxley run in during Omega match and brawl at end with Hager debut. So not exactly all that different from what we have seen from NXT last 3 weeks. NXT has also given is run-ins, people returning it debuting to setup match and a big brawl to close show.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Sorry guys AEW blew this shit out. This is coming from a 30 year WWE fan. I want a reason to watch WWE and simply work-rate matches from mostly boring people is not doing it. Riddle/Cole was too much. NXT is just so one-note. Dream is great and I like Ciampa's return but the rest of the roster is OK.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Io is so awesome, she needs to be champion SOON!

Shayna vs. Candice was, a Shayna title match. Not bad, but if you've seen one then you've seen them all. At the very least, they need to vary up how she wins more.



All in all, good show


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Great show this week and blew the "other" show out of the water. Cole/Riddle, Candice/Shayna, UE/SP, and Gargano/Thorne were all really good t great matches. Sucks Shayna is still champion though, maybe Asuka comes back to take her on? Or Dakota or Teagan. Ciampa coming back was a great surprise, wasn't expecting that after Balor showed up earlier.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Just got done watching the show. It was basically a free TakeOver, and a big show on a big night of wrestling. 

So overall, a lot of fun and very good with some nice surprises. 

Both AEW and NXT need to understand though that 5* matches every week is going to burn out pretty quickly and they should focus on storylines, promos, and angles. For this night, I get it, but it can't be like that every week or those awesome matches are going to become mundane. Creating the anticipation for matches the audience will want to see should be what drives creative.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Why did the NXT title match open the show while the tag title match main evented? that made no sense to me why did a rematch with a predictable outcome main event over a fresh matchup for the NXT title?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

When did Johnny Wrestling become Johnny No-sell? I didn't watch any of his matches against Ciampa and I only watched the last one against Cole. I remember him being a good seller once upon a time, am I just misremembering? I hadn't been watching his matches because of his opponents but now I might have to stop watching his matches because of him.


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> When did Johnny Wrestling become Johnny No-sell? I didn't watch any of his matches against Ciampa and I only watched the last one against Cole. I remember him being a good seller once upon a time, am I just misremembering? I hadn't been watching his matches because of his opponents but now I might have to stop watching his matches because of him.


It’s been going on for quite a while now tbh.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*



SAMCRO said:


> Why did the NXT title match open the show while the tag title match main evented? that made no sense to me why did a rematch with a predictable outcome main event over a fresh matchup for the NXT title?



Because AEW/Wednesday Night Wars. 

There is literally no other reason.


----------



## Clique

*WWE NXT preview, Oct. 9, 2019*










*Lio Rush challenges Drew Gulak for the NXT Crusierweight Championship*



WWE said:


> Lio Rush will face one of his first major tests since returning to action when he challenges NXT Cruiserweight Champion Drew Gulak tomorrow on WWE NXT.
> 
> The Man of The Hour made his return to the ring after a sabbatical on the Sept. 18 edition of NXT, defeating Oney Lorcan in a thrilling battle to earn the right to take on Gulak for the title. During his dominant reign, The Philadelphia Stretcher has declared himself the law when it comes to the Cruiserweight Title. Will Rush be able to enact his own change in the Cruiserweight division and dethrone Gulak? Find out when the NXT Cruiserweight Championship is on the line next tomorrow on WWE NXT, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!












*Kushida and WALTER to clash*



> WWE United Kingdom Champion WALTER and Imperium have made their presence felt in NXT since its debut on USA Network, mainly at the expense of Kushida. Tomorrow night, the Japanese Superstar will get his chance at retribution when he goes one-on-one with The Ring General.
> 
> When Imperium first wreaked havoc on NXT three weeks ago, Kushida put a stop to their mayhem, taking out Alexander Wolfe, Marcel Barthel and Fabian Aichner, before slipping out of WALTER’s clutches. However, he would not be so lucky the following week. Though he and Breezango bested Wolfe, Barthel & Aichner in Six-Man Tag Team action, Kushida ended up on the receiving end of a big boot from the WWE United Kingdom Champion.
> 
> Will the outcome be the same when Kushida and WALTER lock horns? Tune in to NXT, live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA Network to find out!












*Isaiah “Swerve” Scott to battle Roderick Strong*



> NXT North American Champion Roderick Strong will be in action tonight on USA Network, when he takes on Isaiah “Swerve” Scott in non-title action. The match was announced on WWE’s The Bump, which streams live on WWE Network, YouTube, Facebook and Twitter Wednesdays at 10 a.m. ET.
> 
> Scott has made major impressions since his arrival in NXT, with big performances in the NXT Breakout Tournament and against NXT Cruiserweight Champion Drew Gulak on 205 Live. Strong has made waves himself, dethroning The Velveteen Dream as North American Champion on Sept. 18 and bringing The Undisputed ERA one step closer to completing their prophecy of gold. Despite Strong’s victory, Dream has vowed to reclaim the title.
> 
> Will “Swerve” continue to show why he’s one of NXT’s fastest rising Superstars and fast-track himself toward a title opportunity, or will Strong smash his speedy foe’s back into pieces and send a message to The Velveteen Dream?












*How will Finn Bálor’s arrival impact NXT?*



> Last Wednesday, Finn Bálor shocked the world when he confronted NXT Champion Adam Cole with a simple message: “As of now, Finn Bálor is NXT!”
> 
> What does The Extraordinary Man’s arrival mean for the future of the black-and-gold brand? Will he be looking to dethrone Cole and become a two-time NXT Champion?







*How will Tommaso Ciampa’s quest to regain the NXT Title continue?*



> Adam Cole’s night didn’t get any easier after Bálor’s arrival. As the NXT Champion arrived on the scene to celebrate with The Undisputed ERA after Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish’s successful NXT Tag Team Championship defense, the party was cut short by the return of Tommaso Ciampa.
> 
> Unlike Bálor, The Blackheart had nothing to say upon his return from neck surgery. Instead, he slowly paced around Cole, his eyes locked on the championship he had to forfeit because of his injuries. Will Ciampa’s quest to reclaim “Goldie” continue this week?












*Can anyone stop Shayna Baszler?*



> Despite a spirited effort from Candice LeRae, NXT Women’s Champion Shayna Baszler retained her title in a thrilling battle.
> 
> As The Submission Magician’s reign rapidly approaches the one-year mark, will a new challenger emerge to try and dethrone The Queen of Spades? Find out on WWE NXT, live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Stellar

*Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*

Rush vs. Gulak, for sure looking forward to that!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

I saw that during the last round of UK taping, Rhea bowed to the crowd, seemingly signaling that she was saying goodbye. So it looks she's here to stay in main NXT.

Shayna's next challenger will probably be either Rhea, Io, or maybe Dakota. Interested to see who it is.

And I'm really interested to see what happens with Cole now. He's got 2 top guys in Balor and Ciampa gunning for him now. Do they both go for the title? How does this shape War Games?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

I wonder if Scarlett will make her NXT debut tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Is Riddle/Cole worth watching on replay? Should be NXT tonight, card looks really nice.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Gulak vs. Rush starting the show. Will be nice to switch between this and Bucks vs. Private Party.


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

really good cw match


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Rush winning the title. Unexpected, but with all these title matches on TV now you have to have a title change here and there. Cool moment for Rush.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

I love Rhea's new Submission, and her going for the title.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Is Riddle/Cole worth watching on replay? Should be NXT tonight, card looks really nice.


Nothing on NXT will beat that PP vs Bucks tag match or the Jericho promo.

And we still have Mox to come.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

That Dream promo....I don't even know what to say, lol.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

NA title is by far the nicest in all of wrestling.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*


----------



## sailord

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

What a main event


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

*Rush vs. Gulak was a fun match. Gulak is so damn good with his transitions and Rush is a great high flyer. Fun match and cool to see Rush get that moment.

*Rhea Ripley is a star man. She's a freaking star. I love her new submission hold. Great addition to her repertoire. I want her going for the title, but she damn sure better be winning if she is.

*Skipped Breezango vs. The Forgotten Sons and Grimes vs. Boa.

*Strong vs. Scott was really freaking good. Isiah Scott is a future star. He's instantly over. He has swag. He can work. He's great. And these two had a really good match.

Dream's promo afterwards was classic Dream and hilarious and having Ciampa coming out later was great too. The Angel Garza segment in the back with Cathy and Ciampa was funny too.

*OK, I very much enjoyed Dakota vs. Bianca. I love Dakota's new attitude. But you have Dakota lose her 2nd match back? What? I just don't get that. Again, fun match, but I don't agree with that outcome.

*I enjoyed some of the videos they had going on with Lee, Dijak, Priest, and others. Good stuff.

*I only the 2nd half of Kushida vs. Walter but damn it was awesome. Go watch it.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Yeah don't understand Kai losing.


----------



## gl83

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> *Rush vs. Gulak was a fun match. Gulak is so damn good with his transitions and Rush is a great high flyer. Fun match and cool to see Rush get that moment.
> 
> *Rhea Ripley is a star man. She's a freaking star. I love her new submission hold. Great addition to her repertoire. I want her going for the title, but she damn sure better be winning if she is.
> 
> *Skipped Breezango vs. The Forgotten Sons and Grimes vs. Boa.
> 
> *Strong vs. Scott was really freaking good. Isiah Scott is a future star. He's instantly over. He has swag. He can work. He's great. And these two had a really good match.
> 
> Dream's promo afterwards was classic Dream and hilarious and having Ciampa coming out later was great too. The Angel Garza segment in the back with Cathy and Ciampa was funny too.
> 
> *OK, I very much enjoyed Dakota vs. Bianca. I love Dakota's new attitude. But you have Dakota lose her 2nd match back? What? I just don't get that. Again, fun match, but I don't agree with that outcome.
> 
> *I enjoyed some of the videos they had going on with Lee, Dijak, Priest, and others. Good stuff.
> 
> *I only the 2nd half of Kushida vs. Walter but damn it was awesome. Go watch it.



I'm guessing they had Bianca going over Kai so that Rhea can steamroll her en route to facing Shayna for the title at Takeover: Wargames.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Didnt watch yet, but reading results, God this show sounds super geek filled. Like seriously? Are they even trying to compete with AEW or have they conceded?


----------



## Piehound

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

On Kai.. I know they want to keep Bianca looking strong. There was no reason to have her be Kai's opponent in that match.. There are a bunch of girls Bianca could have beat, there are a bunch of girls Kai could have beat. No reason to put the two of them in the ring together right now..


----------



## Magicman38

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

The only thing I watched was the Main Event. Thought it was a great match. WALTER is awesome.


----------



## Reil

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

I think its pretty obvious at this point that NXT doesn't view Dakota as a top tier woman in the division. There are four women who are considered top tier: Shayna Baszler, Io Shirai, Bianca Belair, and Rhea Ripley.

Anyone below that level will probably be jobbing to one of the four women I listed above.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Good opener... the rest, not so much. NXT is just mire in this slump that started this year. It just has not been able to be consistent and so much of their shows are flat as hell. HHH really needs to take a hard look at things because he’d had two mediocre Takeovers and no outstanding show all year now... NXT used to be automatic.


----------



## gl83

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*



Reil said:


> I think its pretty obvious at this point that NXT doesn't view Dakota as a top tier woman in the division. There are four women who are considered top tier: Shayna Baszler, Io Shirai, Bianca Belair, and Rhea Ripley.
> 
> Anyone below that level will probably be jobbing to one of the four women I listed above.


And that's one of the reasons why their women's division is in the mess it's in. One of the things I missed during the HW-era was seeing the likes of Sasha, Becky & Bayley elevate themselves from jobber fodder to the top-tier. Hell even during Asuka's reign we saw girls like the IIconics, Ruby Riott and Nikki Cross being able to seamlessly move up the card. Nowadays there's just a glass ceiling and it's really limiting what the division can do.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Is Riddle/Cole worth watching on replay? Should be NXT tonight, card looks really nice.


Yes it's worth the replay. Not that it matters but Meltzer gave it 4 1/4 stars.


----------



## sideon

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Didnt watch yet, but reading results, God this show sounds *super geek filled*. Like seriously? Are they even trying to compete with AEW or have they conceded?


AEW is geek central:hbk1


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Kai losing to overrated Bianca :fuckthis

They deserve to be destroyed in the ratings for that.

Will watch KUSHIDA/WALTER tomorrow, I was watching Joker during that


----------



## toontownman

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Another really solid show. It is weird watching two hours of it instead of one. 

I would say they certainly crammed a lot into the show. Tons of promo/character and story build as well as a lots of wrestling. 

Gulak is obviously awesome. I had a horrible thought he might get drafted as he lost the title and the face turn tease. Certainly hope not. He is too good a talent to be wasted as a Raw or Smackdown comedy jobber. I was actually expecting more from the opener but it was fun. Surprising they are running with Lio given his baggage. Some fun ahead in that title scene, especially with the amount of possible cruiserweights on the NXT roster. 

I get people be bummed about Dakota losing but it wasn't a squash, she looked strong again. They are still playing on her alliance with next weeks returning nixon newell. Wouldn't surprise me if they tag. It's simply not Dakotas time for a title push. The loss made sense to me although I agree they could have used someone else in that position. 

Agree that Swerve had a fantastic showing, very impressed. 

Walter vs Kushida was a great match. Well worth a watch.

Like AEW there were improvements this week from last week and some fantastic wrestling. With so much talent on the roster there should be high level matches in abundance now they have the time to do it. It will give those that don't make the takeover cut a real time to shine. 

Going back to the cruiser weight title. I wonder if 205 will turn into the Main Event of NXT and start featuring more NXT wrestlers in addition to Cruiser weights.


----------



## gl83

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*



toontownman said:


> Another really solid show. It is weird watching two hours of it instead of one.
> 
> I would say they certainly crammed a lot into the show. Tons of promo/character and story build as well as a lots of wrestling.
> 
> Gulak is obviously awesome. I had a horrible thought he might get drafted as he lost the title and the face turn tease. Certainly hope not. He is too good a talent to be wasted as a Raw or Smackdown comedy jobber. I was actually expecting more from the opener but it was fun. Surprising they are running with Lio given his baggage. Some fun ahead in that title scene, especially with the amount of possible cruiserweights on the NXT roster.
> 
> I get people be bummed about Dakota losing but it wasn't a squash, she looked strong again. They are still playing on her alliance with next weeks returning nixon newell. Wouldn't surprise me if they tag. It's simply not Dakotas time for a title push. The loss made sense to me although I agree they could have used someone else in that position.
> 
> Agree that Swerve had a fantastic showing, very impressed.
> 
> Walter vs Kushida was a great match. Well worth a watch.
> 
> Like AEW there were improvements this week from last week and some fantastic wrestling. With so much talent on the roster there should be high level matches in abundance now they have the time to do it. It will give those that don't make the takeover cut a real time to shine.
> 
> Going back to the cruiser weight title. I wonder if 205 will turn into the Main Event of NXT and start featuring more NXT wrestlers in addition to Cruiser weights.


With how they were promoting the friendship between Dakota & Tegan during the video package and backstage do you think they might be planning on Dakota & Tegan going after the tag titles? With KW turning Heel, there is a severe lack of Face tag teams with Bliss Cross being the only ones on the main roster.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Drew gulak vs rush was good. Nice comeback story, great technical wrestling. Good psychology as well with gulak losing to compromised ribs. However I hate that come up springboard stunner. Also I would not call that a face turn for gulak. If you remember he paid respect to riddle and kushida too. 

Rhea squash was fun

The forgotten vs breezango will be forgotten in 5 minutes 

Lee vs boa and the aftermath was fun.

Strong vs swerve was decent. Nothing outstanding. Strong reminds me of Orton. When his on his great but when his playing greatest hits he sucks

Kai vs belair was decent.

Walter vs kushida is your match of the week unless 205 pulls something out. In WWE I mean. Just absolutely fantastic. Going in to further details would not do it justice it's literally must watch and another to Walters ever growing WWE catalog


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*



gl83 said:


> With how they were promoting the friendship between Dakota & Tegan during the video package and backstage do you think they might be planning on Dakota & Tegan going after the tag titles? With KW turning Heel, there is a severe lack of Face tag teams with Bliss Cross being the only ones on the main roster.


I can see them turning the IIconics :shrug


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*



Mordecay said:


> Kai losing to overrated Bianca :fuckthis
> 
> They deserve to be destroyed in the ratings for that.
> 
> Will watch KUSHIDA/WALTER tomorrow, I was watching Joker during that


Yea, I don't know why they had Bianca Belair beat Dakota Kai in her 2nd match back from injury when she could've just beaten Vanessa Borne or Mia Yim instead.

Anyway, Kushida vs WALTER was a very good match. I have it in my MOTY candidate list. It's worth the watch.


----------



## lee20794

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

NXT has been quality lately.

Gulak/Leo was solid, was a great opener. Enjoyed Rush's reactions when winning the championship, seemed genuine.

Rhea Ripley just has *it*, should be the one to knock off Shayna 

Still don't know the point of Grimes.. Please don't tell me they're gonna waste Killian Dain on him!

Really impressed with Swerve Scott, seems to have that unique style about him.

Loved the Walter vs Kushida match. Both worked the size advantage well.

I'm not familiar with Walter on the indie scene, but now i think he may be my favourite in ring worker of all time alongside Cesaro. I don't usually rewatch matches, but i had to with the Walter vs Tyler Bate match and that turned out to be my favourite match ever. Hope he plays an important role in nxt from now on.


----------



## Rugal 3:16

Walter is a flippy midget, too much workrate and no psychology..

Don't take my word for it Just ask *rapshapard, soul rex, bradatar, raymind1985 and oldscholfan* which are the absolute best members of this forum


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Mauro quoting MF DOOM during WALTER's entrance is the best #reference he has busted out in a long ass time. Very good match as well to go with it. :cozy


----------



## Piers

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

So they gave belt to Lio fucking Rush ? Thought he had heat or something.

Poor Gulak.

Belair was out of breath at the end of her watch, very sloppy last minute. 

I hate that term but it's sadly true in this case : Kushida looks like a geek. I don't see the appeal in this guy, he will end up as Tozawa in a year.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Lio winning the CW title, awesome.

NXT needs to push Rhea to the moon, she has tons of potential.

Dakota losing, not a good idea imo.

KISHIDA looked great here.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Walter is amazing with the smaller guys. One of the best things in wrestling right now.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

I’m surprised they actually aired a segment where they showed Roderick Strong being “nude” on live TV :wow

That segment with the Undisputed Era, Velveteen Dream, and Tommaso Ciampa was still entertaining though 

Plus, Roderick Strong vs Isaiah Scott was a good match too


----------



## Genking48

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

I just want to thank Meltzer and a reddit user for changing my life


> Dave tells a PWG story in which Roddy’s wife shuts down the crowd chants of “shitty little dick” by informing everyone that they are, in fact, “dead wrong”.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Now that I finally watched the latest episode..

I hated seeing Dakota Kai lose. That was my only negative thing of the show.

"Swerve" Scott really stood out to me from that match with Strong.

Ripley challenging Shayna, yes please.

The creativity with several things: Forgotten Sons attacking two guys before they even make to the stage from backstage, Killian Dain walking to the ring even though there was another match going on that had nothing to do with him, Garza trying to get interviewed randomly by Cathy Kelley before she gets to Ciampa and Ciampa attacking him just because he could. Stuff like that keeps the show from feeling formulaic and repetitive.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Solid show all around. Dakota losing wasn't the best idea I didn't think though.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Why bring Dakota back giving her a win, with her looking to being built back up just to have her lose her next match to the overrated stale Belair of all people? Belair has had her title shots, she lost, don't freaking halt Dakota's momentum for fucking Belair to potentially build Belair back up for a title match shes gonna lose again. 

Having Dakota lose this soon after her return is so freaking dumb, she should be being built up as the next big babyface of the brand in the womens divison.


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

*WWE NXT preview, Oct. 16, 2019*










*Tommaso Ciampa returns from injury to battle Angel Garza*



WWE said:


> Former NXT Champion Tommaso Ciampa makes his long-awaited return to the ring this Wednesday on NXT, when The Blackheart goes one-on-one with Angel Garza.
> 
> Garza interrupted a backstage interview with Ciampa, leading the former NXT Champion to deck the brash upstart. Will Ciampa show that he’s ready to reclaim the NXT Championship, or will Garza ruin his first match since undergoing neck surgery?












*Pete Dunne looks for payback against Damian Priest*








> Pete Dunne stood tall against Danny Burch during NXT’s live two-hour premiere on NXT, but soon found out that he was in the crosshairs of The Archer of Infamy. Damian Priest leveled The Bruiserweight, but this Wednesday, Dunne will be out for payback when the two clash inside the ring.
> 
> Priest said he attacked Dunne for the attention, and he will certainly get that next week. Will Dune get retribution, or will The Archer of Infamy hit the bullseye?












*Keith Lee and Dominik Dijakovic square off in a rubber match*








> The epic rivalry between Keith Lee and Dominik Dijakovic will be settled when they square off in a rubber match this Wednesday on WWE NXT.
> 
> Each Superstar has one win in this struggle that has redefined what big men can do inside the ring. They wowed the NXT Universe with stunning displays of aerial attacks in their last battle, on the Sept. 25 edition of NXT, which saw Lee emerge victorious to even the series at one apiece.
> 
> Who will walk away with giant bragging rights in this king-sized battle? Find out this Wednesday!












*Tegan Nox returns to NXT*








> The Girl with the Shiniest Wizard is back!
> 
> Tegan Nox will return to action on NXT this Wednesday, after being on the shelf since suffering a knee injury in the 2018 Mae Young Classic. How will the Welsh Superstar fare in her return to the ring? Find out this Wednesday at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE NXT Weekly Discussion Thread*

Is Damian Priest an archer, a rockstar, or a ghey vampire? Whatever he's supposed to be it's really not working.


----------



## Stellar

Keith Lee vs. Dijakovic will probably thrilling like their last match.

Damian Priest, i'm trying to give him a chance.

Watching for Ciampa also.

Tegan Nox, I really don't know anything about her. I guess i'll give her a chance. Dakota Kai losing already last week kind of killed my interest in others too.


----------



## TD Stinger

I expect Lee vs. Dijak to go to a no contest and end in a gimmick match at War Games.

That's my hope anyways.


----------



## RapShepard

Nice to see them adding promos and story work


----------



## TD Stinger

Ciampa looked great in his return.


----------



## Seafort

Visually, this is just...blah. Four bald guys in black tights wrestling each other. I cannot think of anything less colorless, less striking than this.


----------



## TD Stinger

Rhea and Io in the ring together.

:mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SavoySuit

this thread is dead.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Rhea and Io in the ring together.
> 
> :mark


The future.


----------



## TD Stinger

Missed the end of Dijakovic vs. Lee, but holy shit we get Lee vs. Dijakovic vs. Strong next week!?

:mark


----------



## Reil

Shayna picking a fight with everyone even remotely credible in NXT makes me think we are getting a six pack challenge for the title.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

That was the most well put together, cohesive show so far.


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review (from what I saw):

*Ciampa vs. Garza was a nice, short match to get over Garza's antics and to make Ciampa look like a million bucks.

TUE coming out at the end was a nice little highlight for them, as was their beatdown on Dream, where Cole really shined.

*Imperium vs. Lorcan and Burch was a super fun tag match. Oney always delivers, and Imperium work great together. Barthel in particular feels like a big deal.

*Io had a nice semi squash. But put that aside, the big news is her and Rhea going nose to nose (or nose to chest)! :mark :mark :mark

They had a really good one during the MYC last year, I hope they can wrestle again soon.

*Lee vs. Dijakovic was more great stuff from these guys. They even worked in some limb work and it played a part during the whole match, so that was nice. And the action was great as always. I missed the finish, but I heard it was Roddy attacking both guys.

That's dumb, just dumb. It makes Roddy look like an idiot, because every time a heel tries this it always leads to a 3 Way. But, it's an awesome 3 way, so I'll forgive it here, lol.

*Riddle vs. Reed was fine as an enhancement match for Riddle.

*Nice to see Tegan back, though didn't see much of her match. I guess the stuff with her and Dakota after the match with the HW is leading to a tag match. And honestly for Tegan and Dakota, might be in there best interest to just be a full time tag team.

*Skipped Boa vs. Dane.

*Missed the 1st half of Dunne vs. Priest watching the main event of AEW, but this was some good shit. Priest finally got a chance to show out and he looked great, and him Dunne worked well together. And Dunne's not a guy who loses too often, so this is a big win for Priest.


----------



## MEMS

Damn Priest is legit. That was his first real showcase and he delivered. I wasn’t sure if he could. 

Great show again. If you love in-ring work nothing compares to this. I can see the majority of folks needing more of the spectacle mixed in though. I will say I think one of these weeks the show needs to start with a promo instead of a match. In particular, give Cole a chance to go out there and do what he does so well, just talk some trash. A guy like that who can do it all should get to show it off a little.


----------



## toontownman

Considering the bashing of him on here when he signed for WWE I was pleasantly surprised by Priest tonight. He has a fantastic look but showed he can deliver in the ring tonight, albeit with a man that could make anyone look great. Dunne loses little here and I loved the foreshadowing with Dain and more so that they didn't do the lazy finish of Dain interfering. 

Every segment and match was worthwhile tonight. Very solid show. Didn't watch AEW yet to compare. I am certainly All in on this NXT roster though. The deepness of the wrestler pool keeps it fresh week to week and the addition of 205 live's affiliation means they can throw more wrestlers to Fridays for exposure to bigger crowds.


----------



## Donnie

2 weeks NXT clean wens3:trips5


----------



## TL Hopper

MEMS said:


> Damn Priest is legit. That was his first real showcase and he delivered. I wasn’t sure if he could.
> 
> Great show again. If you love in-ring work nothing compares to this. I can see the majority of folks needing more of the spectacle mixed in though. I will say I think one of these weeks the show needs to start with a promo instead of a match. In particular, give Cole a chance to go out there and do what he does so well, just talk some trash. A guy like that who can do it all should get to show it off a little.


I agree, this week's show was really good. However, it's like sitting through a two hour Takeover every week.


----------



## TripleG

I haven't seen the show yet, but I'm glad to hear that there were a handful of squash matches on this episode. 

They needed to slow down and not spam great matches for two hours every week. 

I know squash matches aren't sexy, but they are good character builders and are necessary in that regard. 

AEW did one this week and have two announced for next week, so apparently, people on both shows have been reading my rambling suggestions, lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg did they seriously do the tired old trope of the heel champion coming out to interfere so no one wins the number 1 contenders match? lol ffs that has ALWAYS led to the gm making the champion defend their belt in a triple threat ALWAYS, they'e done this shit countless times on NXT and the heel ALWAYS looks like a fucking dumbass cause he should know what it will lead to.

I PRAY Roderick loses the title next week, preferably to Keith Lee, cause now they've made him look like a fucking dumb ass and i can't stand dumb ass champions.


----------



## Jersey

Why is Kayden Carter jobbing ?


----------



## Asuka842

Hopefully they're not stupid enough to have Rhea lose next week.

And yeah, Roddy looked like a dumbass here and they need to stop doing that cliché already.


----------



## toontownman

...But Roddy is a dumbass?

He is perceived as the weaker link in AE isn't he? Obviously I don't mean talent wise but how his character is presented. He is hot headed, rash and a problem starter in comparison to presenting Cole as a bit more calculated and calmer which is why he is the leader, hence the previous tension between the two. Both are quite similar in some traits though, for instance in making stupid mistakes, again causing the previous tension with leadership and even more funny in that regard, in this case Strong making the same mistakes as Cole. More tension coming before too long. 

Off topic. A great time for womens wrestling. NXT and NXT UK have awesome Womens Divisions and they are both hot right now. Raw and Smackdown have obscene talent also and generally are being booked far better than the men imo. Hopefully the main roster catches up to NXT for the guys.


----------



## Asuka842

It's more that WWE overuse this cliche WAY too mu. Every time a heel champion tries to take out both of their potential, opponents, they always gets stuck facing both of them in a triple threat. It's happened so many times before in WWE that any heel who still tries it looks like an idiot.

Eh I'm not as hyped about the women's division. NXT's has been stuck in a booking rut for a long time due to Hunter's obsession with keeping the belt on Shayna. It's gotten very boring and repetitive at this point. They brought Sasha Banks back with a lot of fanfare, only to undercut her by giving her the same "choke artist" booking that she always gets. Asuka and Kairi had an out of nowhere heel turn, most of the roster is still getting fuck all to do, etc.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The show needs more Cole promos.


----------



## MEMS

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The show needs more Cole promos.


UE should be starting every other show with an in-ring promo.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Gotdamn NXT is terrible IMO, so many bland CAWs, charismatic people getting squashed, this shit is unwatchable to me.

I tuned out during Garza/Ciampa cause I didn't want to see Garza get squashed by the Sicilian snoozefest.

Skipped Brit-Am Bruisers/Imperium

Skipped Riddle/Reed

Skipped Dunne/Priest

Lee/Dijakovic never got out of first gear.

Shirai/Carter should've been much longer

Tuned out during Nox/Conti

How are they going to write Dream out with an injury, he's the only person with charisma that they use properly.

Only thing that I have to look forward to is Rhea vs Io and Bianca, I would be interested in Strong vs Lee but Dijakovic instantly kills my interest, and things are only going to get worse with Finn Balor coming back. Ugh. AEW only has 6 people that I like but at least they actually use those 6 people, NXT has stars sitting on the bench so they can push roleplayers.


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185094551972614144
I really hope they don't feed Io to Rhea of all people.

Rhea is okay, but holy shit she's *absolutely cringeworthy* on the mic and on social media.


----------



## Stellar

Bianca was pretty solid in that video. I'll give her that.

Ripley vs. Io, very intriguing. Hopefully there is some sort of a weird finish to protect Io. Maybe Bianca gets involved, I don't know.

The Keith Lee vs. Dijakovic finish was kind of a let down. Keith had been working on Dijakovics arm and they focused a lot on that. Then... Roddy out of nowhere being a dumb heel.

Some may see Finn Balor as a big deal but to me he isn't.

Ciampa on the other hand, far more interesting right now.

I'm not very interested in Tegan Nox so far.

Damian Priest, wasn't a fan of his before he went to NXT but he and Dunne had a good match. I did like the finish too.


----------



## Reil

It was brought up elsewhere but I may as well point it out here:

Matt Riddle and Io Shirai are big for their respective demographics. Riddle seems to be popular when it comes to the 18-34 male demographic, and Io is popular with the 18-34 womens demographic (they both saw ratings increases for their demos according to Dave). 

Io is much more than popular any other woman on the NXT roster apparently. You can see it reflected on social media/YouTube as well. I think Rhea might be popular with the Full Sail audience, but the viewers at home/online seem significantly more interested in whatever Io is doing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Priest need to change his finisher. He hit like 3 moves that were way more impactful and impressive than his crossroads!


----------



## net44

Reil said:


> It was brought up elsewhere but I may as well point it out here:
> 
> Matt Riddle and Io Shirai are big for their respective demographics. Riddle seems to be popular when it comes to the 18-34 male demographic, and Io is popular with the 18-34 womens demographic (they both saw ratings increases for their demos according to Dave).
> 
> Io is much more than popular any other woman on the NXT roster apparently. You can see it reflected on social media/YouTube as well. I think Rhea might be popular with the Full Sail audience, but the viewers at home/online seem significantly more interested in whatever Io is doing.


To be honest Rhea is also very populer on social media and Youtube. I looked at the viewers for example when she confort Shayna 2 months ago it has 464K views.
Rhea and Io matches have moreviews from other nxt videos they put, more then the man's.


----------



## Reil

net44 said:


> To be honest Rhea is also very populer on social media and Youtube. I looked at the viewers for example when she confort Shayna 2 months ago it has 464K views.
> Rhea and Io matches have moreviews from other nxt videos they put, more then the man's.


Io's stuff tends to draw more viewers though, which is the thing. Also Rhea's last few matches have actually lost a decent chunk of viewers. Which puts WWE in a tough spot. They are setting up an Io/Rhea collision at some point, but who actually goes over? I can see they want to push Rhea, but she's not super great for ratings, and for those who don't remember, her NXT UK Women's Title reign was god fucking awful. Io has already faced Shayna though, and should not be eating a loss either.


----------



## MEMS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Gotdamn NXT is terrible IMO, so many bland CAWs, charismatic people getting squashed, this shit is unwatchable to me.
> 
> I tuned out during Garza/Ciampa cause I didn't want to see Garza get squashed by the Sicilian snoozefest.
> 
> Skipped Brit-Am Bruisers/Imperium
> 
> Skipped Riddle/Reed
> 
> Skipped Dunne/Priest
> 
> Lee/Dijakovic never got out of first gear.
> 
> Shirai/Carter should've been much longer
> 
> Tuned out during Nox/Conti
> 
> How are they going to write Dream out with an injury, he's the only person with charisma that they use properly.
> 
> Only thing that I have to look forward to is Rhea vs Io and Bianca, I would be interested in Strong vs Lee but Dijakovic instantly kills my interest, and things are only going to get worse with Finn Balor coming back. Ugh. AEW only has 6 people that I like but at least they actually use those 6 people, NXT has stars sitting on the bench so they can push roleplayers.


Lol don’t think NXT is a match for you.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

MEMS said:


> Lol don’t think NXT is a match for you.


NXT was once my favorite product, it got me back into wrestling in 2013 after an 11 year hiatus. I fucking loved developmental NXT, I hate the indy NXT. I hate how low of a priority charisma, promos and characters are for HHH, I hate how he pushes so many people without futures on the main roster.

Why hasn't Keith Lee had a TO match yet? Why is Garza getting squashed instead of challenging for the NAC? Why has Swerve had fewer tv matches than bums like Grimes and Reed? Where the fuck is Dexter Lumis? Why didn't they put Io over Shayna? 

It's clear NXT isn't for me because I'm not over 50, their target audience, but they keep just enough people around that I like that I'm forced to check out the show, even if I do get through it in only 20 minutes.


----------



## Clique

*WWE NXT preview, Oct. 23, 2019*










*Roderick Strong to defend NXT North American Title against Keith Lee and Dominik Dijakovic*



WWE said:


> Roderick Strong attempted to ensure he would not have to face Keith Lee or Dominik Dijakovic this Wednesday on NXT, interfering in the rubber match between the two titans. However, his meddling has seemingly backfired, as Strong will be forced to defend his NXT North American Championship against both men in a Triple Threat Match.
> 
> Originally, The Velveteen Dream was scheduled to get a championship rematch against Strong. However, Strong and his Undisputed ERA cohorts brutally attacked His Purple Highness before the Oct. 16 edition of NXT, where they unveiled their heinous actions.
> 
> NXT General Manager William Regal revealed that Dream would not be able to compete next week or for quite some time. Instead, Strong’s next challenger would be the winner of the rubber match between Lee and Dijakovic. During an epic battle between the two monsters, the NXT North American Champion attacked both Superstars, but Regal would not stand for Strong’s insolence, making this huge Triple Threat Match.
> 
> Can Strong survive a battle with two of NXT’s biggest competitors, or will a new NXT North American Champion be crowned?












*Bianca Belair and Rhea Ripley clash as NXT Women’s division heats up*



> As the race to become the next challenger to NXT Women’s Champion Shayna Baszler heats up, Bianca Belair and Rhea Ripley will battle this Wednesday, with both women looking to move up the ladder.
> 
> Last week on NXT, the two women threw their hats in the ring for a future title opportunity, with Belair taking offense at Rhea’s claim to a title opportunity, and Ripley is ready to demolish anyone standing between her and Baszler.
> 
> Who will move one step closer to an NXT Women’s Title opportunity?







*How is Finn Bálor’s past his future?*



> Since his surprise return to NXT, Finn Bálor has been a man of few words. And when he has spoken, The Extraordinary Man has left the NXT Universe asking more questions — like he did last Wednesday, when he said, “Next week, my future will be my past.”
> 
> Just what did Finn Bálor mean by that?







*Can Pete Dunne deal with both Damian Priest and Killian Dain?*



> Last week on NXT, Pete Dunne was out for payback on Damian Priest, but found himself on the losing end of the battle after The Archer of Infamy hit The BruiserWeight with a low blow. After the match, Dunne made it clear that Priest has his attention.
> 
> However, Priest is not the only Superstar Dunne has to worry about. Before his main-event showdown with Priest, Dunne locked eyes with Killian Dain, who had just demolished Boa. After some jaw jacking between the two, Dain seemingly made the error of pointing a finger at Dunne, as The BruiserWeight snapped his digits in a split second. The Beast of Belfast had to be restrained from going after Dunne during the ensuing commercial break.
> 
> How will Pete Dunne handle his search for retribution on Priest, along with his newfound enmity with Dain? Find out on WWE NXT, live this Wednesday at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Rugal 3:16

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why hasn't Keith Lee had a TO match yet? Why is Garza getting squashed instead of challenging for the NAC? Why has Swerve had fewer tv matches than bums like Grimes and Reed? Where the fuck is Dexter Lumis? Why didn't they put Io over Shayna?


You do Realize that Keith Lee, Garza, Swerve, Lumis, and Io are also all Indy Interchangeable Midgets?

Heck even your Avatar Shasha is an Indie Midget, i figure you should admire someone like Lacey Evans or Vanessa Bourne just for the reason they are pure homegrown.


----------



## JustAName

Priest looks like a mixture of a vampire and some hellish thing, yet his character someone that likes ladies and night clubs... complete miss match. His character is such a massive miss, but he is incredibly talented. He would just have been 10000 times more captivating and interesting if he was much more of a dark mystery like his look, entrance and pretty much everything in his presentation aside from the bullshit night club stuff alludes to


----------



## Clique

JustAName said:


> Priest looks like a mixture of a vampire and some hellish thing, yet his character someone that likes ladies and night clubs... complete miss match. His character is such a massive miss, but he is incredibly talented. He would just have been 10000 times more captivating and interesting if he was much more of a dark mystery like his look, entrance and pretty much everything in his presentation aside from the bullshit night club stuff alludes to


I think a modern vampire would fit into the nightlife at the club. Living in excess. Vampires thrive at night and at the clubs there are plenty of women and victims for the taking.


----------



## JustAName

Clique said:


> I think a modern vampire would fit into the nightlife at the club. Living in excess. Vampires thrive at night and at the clubs there are plenty of women and victims for the taking.


Fair enough, but they seem to be focusing more on him being more of an edgy playboy tbh than the darker side and well it's not working for me. Also him having to punt Pete in the nuts to win, kinda emphasizes he is not really a dark character, he shouldn't need to resort to stuff like that, while a cocky playboy surely would if he felt he was in danger of maybe losing


----------



## TD Stinger

The Triple Threat tonight between Lee vs. Dijak vs. Roddy could great tonight. Unless AEW has Mox on or something, my full attention will be on that. And while I know Lee's not winning this, isn't gonna stop me from marking out during a big near fall.

I don't know how Rhea and Bianca will mesh together, but I'm definitely interested in seeing 2 big bulls of the women's division collide.


----------



## TripleG

TD Stinger said:


> The Triple Threat tonight between Lee vs. Dijak vs. Roddy could great tonight. Unless AEW has Mox on or something, my full attention will be on that. And while I know Lee's not winning this, isn't gonna stop me from marking out during a big near fall.
> 
> I don't know how Rhea and Bianca will mesh together, but I'm definitely interested in seeing 2 big bulls of the women's division collide.


Mox is facing Pac in what will likely be the closer for tonight's show.


----------



## TD Stinger

TripleG said:


> Mox is facing Pac in what will likely be the closer for tonight's show.


I know. I'm a Moxley and Keith Lee mark, so if they have these matches on at the same time I'll be flipping back and forth like a mad man, lol.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> I know. I'm a Moxley and Keith Lee mark, so if they have these matches on at the same time I'll be flipping back and forth like a mad man, lol.


2 screens


----------



## Piers

This is great, I hope they release it soon.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187131719196893186


----------



## Dibil13

Picture it:

Team Kick get the shot and lose after Io helps the Kabukis win. Candice runs in to get Io, followed by the MMA girls. Mass brawl. Regal comes out and announces a WarGames match. 

:banderas


----------



## Asuka842

Duke and Shafir have hardly been impressive so far, plus Dakota and Tegan are babyfaces. So hopefully it's them. Even if they don't win, just doing well in the match would be a good start potentially.


----------



## gl83

Asuka842 said:


> Duke and Shafir have hardly been impressive so far, plus Dakota and Tegan are babyfaces. So hopefully it's them. Even if they don't win, just doing well in the match would be a good start potentially.


They might end up winning the tag titles somewhere down the line since Asuka & Kairi are likely going to be in the Raw Women's title picture against Becky Lynch and Charlotte and their only credible tag rivals, Bliss Cross, are going to be in the Smackdown Women's title picture against Bayley & Sasha banks.


----------



## Joseph92

TD Stinger said:


> I know. I'm a Moxley and Keith Lee mark, so if they have these matches on at the same time I'll be flipping back and forth like a mad man, lol.


You don't have to flip back and forth. TNT replays Dynamite after the original show is over.


----------



## TD Stinger

Joseph92 said:


> You don't have to flip back and forth. TNT replays Dynamite after the original show is over.


I don’t have any interest in that, especially with basketball back on TV. And I’m not interested in watching NXT a day later either.

I watch both as they happen, and maybe catch some stuff I missed later.


----------



## TD Stinger

Rhea vs. Bianca was fun from what I saw. I liked all the moving parts with Io and Candice getting involved. Very intrigued to see who gets the next shot.


----------



## Reil

Wouldn't be shocked if next week we see Team Kick vs Kabukis, with Kabukis winning and then attacking Dakota and Tegan after the match. Candice runs out, just to get beat down by Io.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

This is the most impressive Grimes has looked in NXT so far.


----------



## TD Stinger

Riddle and Grimes had a damn good match. And then Tyler Bate punches that stupid hat off Grimes's head, lol.


----------



## MEMS

Riddle vs Grimes...damn. Takeover quality. And I like the Brate stuff.


----------



## Asuka842

Either Rhea or Io would make the most sense, then they should feud with each other I think.

Dakota needs way more building up, and having her lose her second match back to Bianca didn't help matters, dumb move there.

Tegan cannot stay healthy.

Bianca and Candice have had multiple matches with Shayna and lost them all, etc.

Whereas Rhea feels new and fresh, and Io is a completely different character than she was when she faced Shayna last time.


----------



## TD Stinger

That Fucking 3 Way!

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## RapShepard

Heel turn is surprising


----------



## Kabraxal

Bullet Club Balor Style heel? Sign me up.


----------



## Asuka842

Bullet Club bastard Finn is back.


----------



## sailord

About dam time we get heel Balor


----------



## gl83

If someone told you back in 2015 that Finn Balor, Sami Zayn and Bayley would all be Heels within 4 years....


----------



## Chan Hung

So how long has NXT been going over time


----------



## sailord

Chan Hung said:


> So how long has NXT been going over time


Since its been live on the usa network so far each main event has gone into overtime


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*Rhea vs. Bianca was solid from what I saw. I liked all the moving parts with Io and Candice getting involved. That nearfall Bianca got on Rhea after attacked by Io got me. Very interested to see where all these women go.

*Riddle vs. Grimes was a hot match. Just so much cool action. And Bate punching the hat off Grimes after the match was just great.

*Putting The Forgotten Sons on TV is the easiest way to get me to change the channel to something else. The one thing that kept me somewhat interested was seeing Swerve in there, and he got the pin, which was good.

*Garza vs. Gallagher was a fine CW match. Garza's combination of skill an charisma will take him far, and I will watch him vs. Rush any time.

*The #1 Contender's match I missed most of but I'm glad Kairi and Dakota won. I will definitely be tuning in to that match next week.

*The 3 Way was fucking awesome man. Lee hitting a Top Con Hilo, Dijak and Lee working together, Roddy surviving. This was good shit.

*And that closing angle was awesome. We all though it would just be another group facing TUE, and instead they swerve everyone with Balor turning heel and attacking Gargano. TUE stand tall, and I honestly don't know if Balor is on TUE's side or if he'll be going against them. Awesome finish.

Overall a really fun show.


----------



## Chan Hung

sailord said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how long has NXT been going over time
> 
> 
> 
> Since its been live on the usa network so far each main event has gone into overtime
Click to expand...

Wowww
Interesting. I honestly thought today was the first time it had gone over time but then again I never really watch any show but I'm kind of interested in seeing where this Finn Balor thing goes


----------



## Prescott1189

*Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

I'll give it 10/10 just because Finn Balor transformed back to his Prince Devitt ways also Shocking The System does this mean he's in the Undisputed Era now? Also Angel Garza is the Future in the NXT Cruiserweight division, finally the Women's Tag Team Championships will be defended on NXT pitting The Kabuki Warriors vs. Dakota Kai Tegan Nox aka Team Kick, Grimes/Riddle stole the show then after Tyler Bate getting involved leading to a big Cameron Grimes vs. Tyler Bate encounter which will be a treat to watch, Breezango/Isiah vs. Forgotten Sons was alright but the Breezango's entrance was gold, Bianca/Rhea match is very intriguing with Io/Candice getting involved and last the main event with Roderick/Keith/Dominik before Balor's heel turn was really good. Overall the show most definitely delivered. What do you y'all think about tonight's episode??


----------



## toontownman

Great show tonight. NXT has been consistently solid since moving to 2 hours but tonight was another banger. The ratings are certainly not a reflection of the quality, thats a shame considering how good the shows have been. 

I agree with the above comments about forgotten sons, however I thought they looked (or were made by their opposition to look) good. This was their best showing imo. Swerve is going to be huge. He carries himself like an absolute star. I know lots do. The quality is high but he still has something slightly different which is important.

Love the womens division. I think its largely been a plus on the main roster too but they have built a strong group on NXT. I was very nervous they would shit the bed and have UFC win. I am glad they made the right choice in Kai and Nox, they will tear the house down vs Asuka and Sane. 

Riddle is money and Grimes did well. 

CW's is a great shift and refreshing change. I hope they can really push the 205/NXT crossover on Friday nights, I think long term 205 will become the "main event'/secondary show of NXT). Tons of potential.

The main event was fantastic and the post angle was even better. Feel foolish I didn't see that coming. Hope balor builds the faction he hinted at. It could be epic if he does.

Overall the star quality in NXT tonight is through the roof with almost as much in reserve. I hope the ratings hold steady and USA stick with it. This talent and product deserves eyes on it.


----------



## toontownman

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

Solid 8.5

Not every segment was mind-blowing but nothing disappointed either. Logical storytelling, everyone looked strong even in losing.Some good vignettes and brief interviews to forward other storylines. 

Few nitpicks - The main event winner was predictable as are some of the set ups to create matches for the next show. However people would gladly complain about the lack or consistency of storytelling if strong lost. The prophecy storyline is big so the belt wont be surrendered easily.

The depth of NXT is boggling, the rotation of talent has been smart so far. They have plenty in reserve to keep things fresh but still at an insane level.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

Joseph92 said:


> You don't have to flip back and forth. TNT replays Dynamite after the original show is over.



I like it that they have it on replay, at least I can get my dose of wrestling before going to work.


Looking forward to where heel Balor goes, I feel it's a little bit late for that but better than never at all.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Here to say Balor turning Heel was the only thing I liked about NXT tonight, I'd give a fair undisclosed rating just for that and how well it was executed.


----------



## validreasoning

Adam Cole, Baszler and O'Reilly Fish ie the champions have only wrestled once in six weeks since going to USA, Gargano and Ciampa once and Balor not at all. NXT are still keeping their top acts off tv or at least out of the ring.

Some were worried they would burn through matches quickly but that's not really been the case. NXT tv on USA gas so far been showcase for midcard talent like Ripley, Lee, Grimes, Strong and Dijack


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

> Adam Cole, Baszler and O'Reilly Fish ie the champions have only wrestled once in six weeks since going to USA


100%. It's really slowed down each person's title reign and made them completely and utterly boring, tbh. And, as a result, at least for me, personally, has cooled off the NXT product big time. It's no longer must-see for me like it was the previous several years. Those guys just do...nothing. I get not wanting to burn though stuff, but there's also such a thing as going too far in the other direction and moving things along too slow. And it's not exactly like their approach has been proven to be the right way to go in the ratings. They've declined every week since the first show on USA.

:trips8

I hope they know what they're doing.


----------



## validreasoning

It's always been that way to be fair. I think Baszler has had 3 matches on weekly tv in 2019.

I personally don't need to see everyone on TV each week. I think last few years wwe have overexposed everyone. I think best example of this was the fact Daniel Bryan and Orton worked more matches on TV in 2013 than Steve Austin did his whole run with the company from 95-2003


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole's title reign has been fire thus far, looking to be the best in a long time.


----------



## Piers

I'm not a Goldberg fan, if anything I wish he had not come back to squash Brock or Dolph. But Riddle started the whole thing with his bitchy comments and Berg answered. Now we're here.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

Enjoyed the women's first one I watched from bell to bell actually. 

Enjoyed grimes vs riddle but it was basically an extended squash so I got bored after the first minute. The bate stuff saved it

The 6 man I only watched the finish but loved the team of breezango/swerve. Forgotten sons are basically Dark order for me I don't care about them

Garza is always quality as is Gallagher 

Womens tag I skipped but I will watch next week 

Triple threat was good psychologically except for the scary tower spot. Loved the post match stuff.

But considering the card it was competing against it was fucked

Overall a decent show though


----------



## Piers

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

7.5/10

This roster is overcrowded and needs more fleshed-out storylines. The last one they nailed was Aleister's attacker.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

I enjoyed it more than AEW to be honest. AEW was great, but I enjoyed NxT slightly more. First NxT I have enjoyed this much since they went 2 hours.

Although AEW had the better match with Joey Janela v Kenny Omega...


----------



## Even Flow

I'm glad Rhea won. When Io interfered, I thought she wouldn't.

But this also set's up Rhea vs Io, where no doubt the winner will go onto face Shayna at the next Takeover, if we ever get a date set.

Also for me, NXT was better than AEW for the 2nd week in a row.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

NXT was excellent this week, very enjoyable. Too bad more viewers aren't watching. They are missing out imho.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

I haven't seen it yet, but I had the heel turn spoiled for me, and I have to say that is the most interesting thing NXT has done in a while, since before the move to USA even. 

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## toontownman

Showstopper said:


> 100%. It's really slowed down each person's title reign and made them completely and utterly boring, tbh. And, as a result, at least for me, personally, has cooled off the NXT product big time. It's no longer must-see for me like it was the previous several years. Those guys just do...nothing. I get not wanting to burn though stuff, but there's also such a thing as going too far in the other direction and moving things along too slow. And it's not exactly like their approach has been proven to be the right way to go in the ratings. They've declined every week since the first show on USA.
> 
> :trips8
> 
> I hope they know what they're doing.


I would agree more if they were face champions. They get more of an out being heels, who traditionally prefer not to defend and fight unless they have to. This could be part of your boredom problem though with all the current champions (I guess technically not the cruiserweight) being heels. 

Shayna is happy to sit back and watch the womens roster fight and battle each other to be worthy enough to fight her. They have shown she thinks there isn't anyone worthy to face her and she has fought lots over the past year to prove that so I think she is fine sitting back while the audience gets to see the rest of the roster. They have shown the flashes of promise in the low womens card, how stacked the upper card could be and also done more with potential womens tag teams than the mens.

Cole has wrestled this month and has been involved every show, despite not wrestling much he is involved with Ciampa. 

I would agree the tag champs are a bit stale though. We haven't seen much groundwork for broaching the tag division. We have seen tag teams and tag matches but none seem geared towards a title shot or the UE as of yet. That said UE has been a prime focus in most shows and they have been involved. 

So far NXT on USA has done a fantastic job of highlighting the depth of their roster while saving its biggest players for big moments and drip feeding the audience. The mid card and womens division is certainly the benefactor and winner in this. It means if there are any call ups to RAW/Smackdown there won't be a huge rebuilding gap. 

Riddle continues to impress, Priest looks strong. Dunn and Dain, Grimes has done well, Swerve looks like an icon in waiting. Imperium look strong, Lee and Dijakovic look immense. I am discrediting others by not mentioning them too.

I think NXT is the opposite of RAW/Smackdown in regard to actually valuing storylines down the card rather than just the main title feuds. That for me makes it far more watchable. The titles are great but it doesn't mean other feuds aren't important.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

Had a lot of great wrestling and a shocking twist ending that I don't know where they're going to go with it.

Can't ask for much more in a wrestling show.


----------



## Taroostyles

Main event was great and the Balor turn was excellent. 

As a show though Dynamite blew it out of the water yet again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

*I loved Ripley vs Bel-Air because the match was exactly what it was supposed to be, which was a pure display of strength from both women. It wasn't pretty. It was each of them trying to prove to each other that they are the strongEST women in the company.









The Balor segment was also very well done. *


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

AEW 9.5 (best episode yet)
NXT 6 (Balor heel turn was shocking but not sure how good it is though and the rest was filler)


----------



## Stylebender

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

I thought it was good until I watched dynamite. Then I realised my bar was just low from years of watching wwe. Solid for an nxt tv tho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Your rating of tonight's NXT show*

7/10. Some good matches but the Faux Horesewomen and Gallagher matches left mucho to be desired. Liked Ripley/Bel Aire quite a bit and the Balor turn was well executed.


----------



## TottiFan

Just hope they take the title off Adam Cole soon and ship off to Raw where I never need to see his shitty “epics”. Let’s get the title back on Ciampa and get back to the glory days


----------



## Doc

I want a Lee Vs Dijakovich match EVERY week please.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Really good episode this week!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187913855541923841


----------



## fabi1982

I just watched the episode on the network after deciding Wednesday to watch AEW live (and boy did I choose wrong) and wow even with knowing the results this was one fucking awesome show. From start to finish just great!! And seeing the Fullsail crowd going nuts all episode after so many years is just amazing. NXT just delivers every week for me and is my no.1 show of all weekly wrestling as I am always wrestle-entertained. And they did improve alot over the last weeks, showing more promos/backstage videos and what the fuck was this greatness of a main event, i was screeming in my couch at 11am in the morning here. With such a product they will grow in viewership without a doubt!!


----------



## Reil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188470629726674945
Going to be interesting to see if this tweet gets any sort of backlash considering the general consensus is that Shayna's women's title reign has been utter dogshit ever since she regained it at Evolution.


----------



## Clique

*WWE NXT preview, Oct. 30, 2019*










*Will Finn Bálor explain his shocking actions?*








WWE said:


> Last Wednesday, Finn Bálor shocked the NXT Universe when he brutally attacked Johnny Gargano out of nowhere and left Tommaso Ciampa to be demolished by The Undisputed ERA.
> 
> Bálor’s brutal actions have left NXT fans with one burning question on their minds: Why? Will we get an answer from the former NXT Champion?











*Nox & Kai challenge WWE Women's Tag Team Champions The Kabuki Warriors*​


> After their victory over Marina Shafir & Jessamyn Duke, Tegan Nox & Dakota Kai will challenge WWE Women’s Tag Team Champions The Kabuki Warriors this Wednesday on WWE NXT.
> 
> Nox & Kai pulled out the big win on Wednesday night, but were immediately called out by Asuka & Kairi Sane. In a furious tirade in their native Japanese and English, the champions claimed the challengers will have “no chance” when they do battle.
> 
> Will The Kabuki Warriors’ prediction come true, or will Nox & Kai prove them wrong and capture the WWE Women’s Tag Team Championship?











*Tyler Bate goes one-on-one with Cameron Grimes*​


> After their confrontation on NXT, Tyler Bate will go one-on-one with Cameron Grimes this Wednesday on USA Network.
> 
> Bate, the inaugural WWE United Kingdom Champion, was at ringside to take in The Technical Savage’s battle with Matt Riddle, and questioned why Grimes wouldn’t accept Riddle’s offer of a fist bump after The Original Bro’s victory. Grimes responded by shoving Bate, and Textbook Tyler responded by decking Grimes with a huge left hand.
> 
> Will Bate teach Grimes a lesson in respect, or will The Technical Savage cave Bate in on his way to victory?











*Candice LeRae and Io Shirai renew their rivalry in TakeOver rematch*​


> When Io Shirai tried to interfere in the battle between Bianca Belair and Rhea Ripley, The Genius of The Sky quickly found out that she has another rival of her own to worry about – Candice LeRae. Tenacious C rushed to the ring to neutralize Shirai, letting her know that the bad blood between them is far from over.
> 
> Now, the two will renew their rivalry in a one-on-one battle this Wednesday on WWE NXT. The last time these two clashed in singles action was at NXT TakeOver: Toronto in a grueling grudge match that had the NXT Universe on the edge of their seats. Shirai walked out of that battle victorious. Will history repeat itself, or will Candice LeRae even the score against her former best friend? Find out on WWE NXT, live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA Network!





*Don’t miss a special 1-hour edition of last week’s NXT at 7/6 C on USA*








> Did you miss out on last week’s shocking episode of NXT? Don’t worry, USA Network has you covered!
> 
> A special one-hour edition of last Wednesday’s NXT, which featured Finn Bálor’s shocking attack on Johnny Gargano, will air at 7/6 C. Then, stay tuned to USA at 8/7 C for a brand-new, live two-hour edition of NXT.
> 
> And don’t forget, you can catch NXT any time on demand on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## rbl85

Asuka look like a doll XD


----------



## llj

rbl85 said:


> Asuka look like a doll XD


Not only is the render terribad, it's also seriously outdated now.


----------



## wrestlingfann

This is very random and I am sorry if it has been posted anywhere else but can somebody tell me how IzzyMania (Bayley's fan) became so famous?


----------



## Master Bate

Tyler Bate Vs Cameron Grimes?

wens3


Fuck him up Tyler! Fuck him up!


----------



## rbl85

The singer who made the "scary mask" song (kind of use by Io Shirai is going to be on the show tomorrow.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189302134124269568


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*My girl Poppy is gonna be there. It must have something to do with Io Shirai, maybe her entrance theme?
*


----------



## fabi1982

Sounds like another great episode, I am looking forward to it!!


----------



## Dolorian

Will be watching tonight for sure. Poppy, Io and of course this...


----------



## TD Stinger

*Lee/Riddle vs. TUE
*Team Kick vs. Kabuki Warriors
*Balor stuff

Looking like another fun show.


----------



## Dolorian

Io coming out with Poppy :mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Io got a banned to play her theme, nice shit. :bjpenn


----------



## TD Stinger

What an awesome entrance. She better not lose after that, as much as I like Candice.


----------



## sara sad

Okay that entrance was amazing. Io came of like such a star.

She better not lose.


----------



## Dolorian

Io is so damn smooth in the ring.


----------



## MEMS

That beginning was HOT. Wow that’s how to start a show.


----------



## Dolorian

Good that Io got the win :becky


----------



## sara sad

Great match.

Both women have crazy chemistry. it's insane that this is only their second singles match together.


----------



## TD Stinger

Good match.

Seems like they’re setting up for an Io vs. Rhea #1 Contenders Match. Damn, tough to pick a favorite of mine in that one, lol.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Seems like they’re setting up for an Io vs. Rhea #1 Contenders Match. Damn, tough to pick a favorite of mine in that one, lol.


Yeah I really want Io to win the title but I also like Rhea. Quite a tough pick. Whatever the case they will kill it in their match no doubt.


----------



## sara sad

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I really want Io to win the title but I also like Rhea. Quite a tough pick. Whatever the case they will kill it in their match no doubt.


I'm a fan of both as well. honestly as long as the winner takes Shayna's title and sends her packing. I'm fine with whoever does that at this point.


----------



## Dolorian

sara sad said:


> I'm a fan of both as well. honestly as long as the winner takes Shayna's title and sends her packing. I'm fine with whoever does that at this point.


Yeah Shayna has to drop the title like a year ago. She is no good.


----------



## TD Stinger

Loved that Kabuki Warriors vignette. The music was a great touch.

I loved Balor's attitude during his promo. Instantly feels like a different guy.


----------



## MEMS

Fin is so freakin cool as a punk.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reed vs. Thorne was good from what I saw of it. Honestly I think they would fit as a team.


----------



## Dolorian

Tag match next, this should be good!


----------



## Dolorian

They need to give Asuka/Kairi a unified theme. That song they used in the vignette some minutes ago could work. The whole jumping back and forth between their songs doesn't sounds good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TD Stinger

Dear God how long are they going to build to the Tegan hot tag?


----------



## Dolorian

They have spent way too much time with Dakota not making the tag. It kind of takes me out of the match.


----------



## Dolorian

Now we are talking.


----------



## sara sad

Really good match.

I'm so glad Kabuki warriors retained.


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah it was a good match only downside was how long they took before Dakota made that tag to Tegan.

Speaking of which I am quite liking Tegan Nox. Looking forward to see how she continues to develop and do in the show.


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea looks so badass.

Loving this chaos.


----------



## Bosco82

Women's Wargames match, sounds good, they need to start building towards Takeover


----------



## TD Stinger

Wargames bitches!

I wonder if Rhea, Candice, Dakota, and Tegan will get another member......It's going to be Mia isn't it?


----------



## sara sad

so they are Delaying Shayna's reign to another Takeover. Great.

I would be glad about this announcement if she's didn't need to lose her title ASAP.


----------



## Dolorian

Should be fun.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope fans don't straight up turn on Gargano in favor of Finn.

It'll probably happen, though.


----------



## TD Stinger

A fun show, though a step down from last week.

*Io's entrance with Poppy was a great visual. Made her look like a total star. Her match with Candice was good, though nowhere near their Takeover match. And anything now with Rhea and Io happening gets my stamp of approval.

*I loved Balor's attitude in his promo. It's like "bitch I run this place now, you hang on my every word."

Saying "I don't follow the business, The business follows me!" That's a great quote. Him vs. Gargano is going to be awesome.

*Didn't see all of Reed vs. Thorne but it looked good from what I saw. Thorne has the look and skills to be a star, just needs a personality. And Reed is just a fun big guy to watch with the things he can do.

*The Women's Tag match ended up being good, buy my God they took forever building to the hot tag. Seriously, they worked over Dakota's knee and legs for like 10-15 minutes straight. And the hot tag, while good, wasn't exactly good enough to cover for it. I did like the finish of using the mist and Kairi covering Dakota's face on the pin.

*And then all hell broke loose. The reason all of this works is because all of these women have been interacting with each other for weeks. This isn't just a brawl for the sake of a brawl, everything had a reason for happening. And now it's War Games time bitches! Can't wait.

*Missed a lot of Grimes vs. Bate. Liked what I saw thought, though I can't say I'm super excited for Dain vs. Bate and Dunne. We'll see though.

*The main event was a good tag match, a good showcase for everyone. The after match angle with Ciampa was fun as well. It accomplished everything it needed to. TUE got a win, Ciampa made the save, he makes his claim for the title known, and we're off to the races.


----------



## Reil

@TD Stinger, I think the hot tag fell flat because there was no fucking chance that Dakota and Tegan were getting cheered over Kairi and Asuka in any way.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Balor's really killing it now first a sick Heel turn now a real promo showing the fanboys how it's done, Nice work.

I don't miss cheesy Face Finn one bit.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Just watched Finn's promo and what a great promo that was. You can just tell the difference between the main roster and NXT and how much the main roster is restricted in their promos. I'll never understand why they want to micromanage so much to the detriment of their performers , its almost as if they want people to fail


----------



## Asuka842

Candice vs. Io was another really good match, and Io winning was the right call.

I'm not surprised at the KW still getting cheered. Asuka and Kairi were really over in NXT and they're hard to boo because they're just so damn entertaining. Also Kari losing clean on Monday was still dumb.

One critique that I do have is that they might be starting to overuse the green mist spot. It's cool no doubt, but they don't need to use it every single time.

Women's War Games match, expected but still really cool nonetheless.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Okay. That Balor promo was fuckin lit. Jesus.


----------



## Death Rider

Only caught a clip of Finn's promo on Twitter but people finally realizing he is a good promo and that the reason he has been shit is bad scripting on main roster and he is better as heel. Watch everyone kiss his ass now :heston


----------



## Master Bate

Death Rider said:


> Only caught a clip of Finn's promo on Twitter but people finally realizing he is a good promo and that the reason he has been shit is bad scripting on main roster and he is better as heel. Watch everyone kiss his ass now :heston


Bruh people would even say he's not charismatic. 

Unreal.


----------



## DJ Punk

Annoying how the crowd just constantly cheers the heels. Balor getting cheered when he turned on NXT's biggest face? Really?

AEW crowds boo the hell out of Jericho, but they love him. Take notes, Full Sail.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

nxt womens division is packed at the moment :mark


----------



## Psychosocial

So what's Takeover looking like now?

*Women's WarGames (Shayna, Jessamyn, Marina, Io, Bianca v. Rhea, Dakota, Tegan, Candice, Mia?)
*Men's WarGames (Cole, Fish, O'Reilly, Strong, ? v. Ciampa, Lee, Dijakovic, Dream, Riddle)
*Balor v. Gargano
*Dunne & Bate v. Dain & Priest?
*CW Title - Rush v. Garza

Does that look right?


----------



## Zapato

Just have to give my prop’s to Balor, that was a promo to set a marker. Now he has to build on that. The show was good overall but that was the standout.


----------



## fabi1982

Great episode again. 

Io is so over and the intro was very well done.
Womens War Games, bring it!!
All matches had a purpose and were good to great.

NXT is doing very very good, especially improving over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Poppy x Io Shirai stuff was so fucking great. Everything the women did tonight was fire.

No surprise that Finn was the best thing on the show besides all of that.*


----------



## Chelsea

Amazing promo by Finn. I'm glad he addressed his loss to The Fiend.


----------



## TD Stinger

Psychosocial said:


> So what's Takeover looking like now?
> 
> *Women's WarGames (Shayna, Jessamyn, Marina, Io, Bianca v. Rhea, Dakota, Tegan, Candice, Mia?)
> *Men's WarGames (Cole, Fish, O'Reilly, Strong, ? v. Ciampa, Lee, Dijakovic, Dream, Riddle)
> *Balor v. Gargano
> *Dunne & Bate v. Dain & Priest?
> *CW Title - Rush v. Garza
> 
> Does that look right?


Honestly if they do another War Games Match, which I don't think they should, you could honestly just have a 3 match card.

*Women's War Games
*Men's War Games
*Balor vs. Gargano

And maybe a CW Title match. But seriously, I trust NXT with a lot of things, but 2 War Games matches? Eh, don't know if I like that.


----------



## Psychosocial

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly if they do another War Games Match, which I don't think they should, you could honestly just have a 3 match card.
> 
> *Women's War Games
> *Men's War Games
> *Balor vs. Gargano
> 
> And maybe a CW Title match. But seriously, I trust NXT with a lot of things, but 2 War Games matches? Eh, don't know if I like that.


They've cornered themselves into it at this point I feel. If they go with Cole/Ciampa, Strong/Dream, and reDragon/Lee & Dijakovic in title matches, alongside Balor/Gargano, then that means Riddle, Dain, Dunne, Bate, and the CWs don't get on the card but they've featured too prominently lately for me to see that happening. We're getting 2 War Games matches it looks like, but hopefully they'll take a break from it next year when TUE are gone, especially if they start using War Games on the main roster as rumored.


----------



## sailord

I guess now we know there will be no title matches at takeover with ss being raw vs smackdown vs nxt. I could totally see them doing a third war game match at ss with all three brands


----------



## Donnie

Ok, you son of a bitch, you got me tonight and now I'm going to stream you next week over AEW. Don't let me down


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Donnie said:


> Ok, you son of a bitch, you got me tonight and now I'm going to stream you next week over AEW. Don't let me down


I really expected you to say something along the lines of "You see Adam Cole can work a match when he's not in this hell hole of NXT" :lol


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I really expected you to say something along the lines of "You see Adam Cole can work a match when he's not in this hell hole of NXT" :lol


:lmao I already got my "Bryan is forcing Cole to build and work a match, instead the "MY EPIC" shit he's been doing" out in the CB. 

This is the Adam Cole i know and love, I'd like him to stay and for the other asshole to die. 

Still worried NXT will break me again, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## JustAName

I said in the AEW thread it feels strange to not have my hand on the mouse to FF, the same thing can for the moment be said about NxT, wow that went by quick, by the time the main event was about to begin I was like "WTF already?!" 

This is a great time to be a wrestling fan, now if only smackdown and raw could get their shit together.


----------



## HankHill_85

I see Scarlett Bordeaux reported to the Performance Center, guess she's NXT bound?

Happy for her success if it's what she wants to do, but I'm not gonna lie, I love her as a sexpot cock tease and she obviously won't be doing that in the WWE.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191755409792651271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique

*WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 11/6*










*What will be the fallout of NXT’s Raw and SmackDown takeovers?*



WWE said:


> With shocking takeovers of Raw and SmackDown, NXT has been at the forefront of the WWE Universe.
> 
> It all began on Friday Night SmackDown when NXT Women’s Champion Shayna Baszler, Tommaso Ciampa, Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Rhea Ripley, Tegan Nox and Bianca Belair all made their presence felt by brutalizing the blue brand roster, while NXT Champion Adam Cole made quite possibly the biggest impact with his shocking title retention over Daniel Bryan.
> 
> But one night of chaos wasn’t enough for Triple H and the black-and-gold brand’s Superstars, as they took over Raw on Monday. Baszler confronted one of her Survivor Series opponents, Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch, while the rest of the NXT roster ambushed Team Red, capped off in a wild brawl at Raw’s conclusion.
> 
> With NXT having caught both of its rival brands off-guard, will they face any retaliation at Full Sail University?












*Will Shayna Baszler and Rhea Ripley add to their WarGames squads?*



> Last Wednesday, after a melee following the WWE Women’s Tag Team Championship Match, NXT General Manager William Regal announced the first-ever Women’s WarGames Match.
> 
> Baszler and Ripley have been named captains of the two teams who will enter the unforgiving structure. Could we start to find out who will join their respective sides as this historic battle draws near?












*Pete Dunne set for rematch with Damian Priest*








> Pete Dunne will be out for retribution when he takes on Damian Priest tonight on WWE NXT.
> 
> In their last battle two weeks ago, Priest resorted to dirty tactics, hitting Dunne below the belt to pick up the victory. Shortly after the battle, The BruiserWeight promised to get vengeance sooner rather than later.
> 
> That day will come tonight on NXT. Will Dunne get payback or will Priest continue to gain infamy? Find out live tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!












*How will Tommaso Ciampa’s war continue?*



> After chasing off The Undisputed ERA last week on NXT, Tommaso Ciampa declared that his quest to reclaim the NXT Championship would have to be put on hold, as he was going to war.
> 
> While Cole, NXT North American Champion Roderick Strong and NXT Tag Team Champions Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish did not look thrilled about the prospect of war with Ciampa, it was not exactly clear what The Blackheart meant. Could we find out what Ciampa has planned? Find out on WWE NXT, live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Even Flow

PWInsider.com said:


> On today's edition of "WWE's The Bump" on the WWE Network, Rhea Ripley and Shayna Baszler revealed team members for the first-eve:r women's Wargames match at Takeover: Chicago on Saturday 11/22
> 
> Team Ripley will feature Rhea Ripley, Tegan Nox, Candice LeRae and a final member TBA.
> 
> Team Baszler will feature Shayna Baszler, Io Shirai, Bianca Belair and a final member TBA.
> 
> Each woman refused to make the fourth pick during the Bump.
> 
> During The Bump, a match was announced for tonight's NXT episode featuring between Dakota Kai and WWE NXT Women's Champion Shayna Baszler.


Still hoping Toni Storm will be the final pick for Team Rhea, but since there's no mention of Dakota Kai, maybe they'll just add her.

Also, since Team Bazler needs a 4th person, I would turn Mia Yim heel and add her as the final pick. There's no other decent heel wrestlers in NXT imo.


----------



## TD Stinger

Even Flow said:


> Still hoping Toni Storm will be the final pick for Team Rhea, but since there's no mention of Dakota Kai, maybe they'll just add her.
> 
> Also, since Team Bazler needs a 4th person, I would turn Mia Yim heel and add her as the final pick. There's no other decent heel wrestlers in NXT imo.


Looks like it won't be Shafir and Duke in the match. Good.

Turning Mia heel is a good shout, because she has nowhere else to go as a face. And the fact they didn't announce Dakota yet makes me think they'll pull a surprise with Toni.

But, I would honestly rather have Dakota in the match than Tegan.


----------



## Asuka842

Both Rhea and Shayna basically called Dakota worthless and a loser who didn't deserve to be on their teams. That HAS to be an angle going forward I hope, her proving herself.

And if she loses to Shayna AGAIN now, yikes.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Really dumb that NXT is continuing with their own storylines, building WARGAMES MATCHES, but on the main roster they work together, and are all buddy buddy.


----------



## sailord




----------



## rbl85

They should have done it live….


----------



## TD Stinger

Hard to believe in AJ’s 4 year WWE career, this is his 1st time in NXT. Cool to see.

Love seeing Keith that crowd support.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should have invaded with something more substantive than the OC. :lmao


----------



## Joseph92

The WWE has made Smackdown look real weak! When NXT invaded Friday they pretty much dominated them. Now instead of Smackdown getting revenge tonight they have the OC. Lets hope SD gets revenge on Friday if it doesn't happen tonight.

PS: I am watching on mute. I can not stand this commentary team!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Joseph92 said:


> The WWE has made Smackdown look real weak! When NXT invaded Friday they pretty much dominated them. Now instead of Smackdown getting revenge tonight they have the OC. Lets hope SD gets revenge on Friday if it doesn't happen tonight.
> 
> PS: I am watching on mute. I can not stand this commentary team!!


It does make me wonder if Smackdown will let them appear on USA.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Joseph92 said:


> The WWE has made Smackdown look real weak! When NXT invaded Friday they pretty much dominated them. Now instead of Smackdown getting revenge tonight they have the OC. Lets hope SD gets revenge on Friday if it doesn't happen tonight.
> 
> PS: I am watching on mute. I can not stand this commentary team!!


The reason was

Most of the Mens roster was still flying back from being stuck overseas


----------



## Whysoserious?

rbl85 said:


> They should have done it live….


They probably pre recorded it last night cause of the Europe tour


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay I just switched over real quick and these two girls I don't know who they are but they are hot Santana and some Brazilian chick


----------



## TD Stinger

I liked some of Taynara's offense.


----------



## Mahmenn

Taynara is money
I hope Garza wins the US title at some point.


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> I liked some of Taynara's offense.


Was that the Brazilian gal?.Hot as fuck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Garza might have my second favorite finish in WWE after the last shot, shit was nice.


----------



## sara sad

I was thinking Mia was turning heel and joining team Shayna, but with this now it might mean they will give the turn to Dakota


----------



## Mahmenn

I fear that they will feed Taynara to Dakota for a spot in the Baszler team

Ps: please dont job Swerve out to that charisma vacuum


----------



## MEMS

OMG what a match. Dijakovic and Swerve are stars.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Matt riddle looks like such a geek lol


----------



## MEMS

Holy shit was a finish. Confusing but amazing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Have to admit, that final segment (and most of the show) was really fucking good.

:bjpenn


----------



## Ace

Well, that sucked

First and last time watching NXT on Wednesdays.


----------



## Reil

going to make a bold prediction: dakota costs mia the match next week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MEMS said:


> Holy shit was a finish. Confusing but amazing.


First show since moving to USA that I enjoyed.


----------



## Blisstory

Reil said:


> going to make a bold prediction: dakota costs mia the match next week


I was thinking a heel turn to be Shayna's last team member.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Whysoserious? said:


> Matt riddle looks like such a geek lol


Never liked his look. Hate his facial expressions, looks like a goof


----------



## Joseph92

I am guessing team NXT will be loosing at Survivor Series since they are making them look so strong now.


----------



## Joseph92

Chan Hung said:


> Never liked his look. Hate his facial expressions, looks like a goof


Because of his ring gear he looks like he just come out of the shower to me.


----------



## gl83

sara sad said:


> I was thinking Mia was turning heel and joining team Shayna, but with this now it might mean they will give the turn to Dakota



Which is odd. I mean making her sympathetic and feeling bad about her plight just to turn her Heel.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> Which is odd. I mean making her sympathetic and feeling bad about her plight just to turn her Heel.


I mean Rhea totally deserves it because she came across as a massive fucking dickhead tonight.

Dakota's turning next week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192282428041248768


----------



## sailord

The gun sign Balor did at the end could have been the signal for Adam Cole to attack aj. Should be interesting how it plays out in the next 2 week's


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> I mean Rhea totally deserves it because she came across as a massive fucking dickhead tonight.
> 
> Dakota's turning next week.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192282428041248768



Don't forget her best friend not even attempting to try to console her. This would be a completely justified Heel turn.


----------



## toontownman

Think it is a bit too bayley to turn Kai right now. 

Another Banging show though start to finish. (sneaky graphic blood shot at the start from Fish which I didn't spot. Absolutely great to see the OC in NXT).

Damn that ending. I want a Finn Balor stable (not with OC) vs UE. No clue where Finn is going but I will enjoy this intrigue now as they will likely fuck it up and go for the easy options. 

Taynara by the way... Impressed. Huge improvement and looked good today against a laboured and clunky Santana (which might just have been Conti making her look bad. i though Garret looked slow and off though).

NXT has a fantastic way of making the losers remain strong in defeat but also to take their time with pushes. Swerve is an absolute star but the loss today was the right decision, Dijakovic is in the ascension now and Swerves time will come. Dunne vs Priest vs Dain will be an absolute car crash in the best possible way.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## gl83




----------



## TD Stinger

Everything about that main event from the match to the stuff after the ref got knocked out was great.

Great action from all 6 guys. Balor laying out Riddle and teasing getting together with AJ, Cole coming in and staring down Balor to end the show. So many different options they can go. Loved it.

I'll say this much about Dakota, this shit better lead somewhere. She loses to Shayna again. And look, I'm not someone who minds the champion winning because she's a champion. She should win. But once again, Dakota can't beat her rival. And instead of Dakota getting the last shot on Rhea's team, it goes to Mia Yim.

And I'm sorry, I just can't bring myself to care about Mia in this case. Had Toni Storm done the same thing, wouldn't have minded at all. But Mia? Eh.

I don't know if Dakota turns heel out of this and joins Team Shayna or what, but something intriguing needs to come out of this otherwise she looks like a complete chump.


----------



## Rankles75

Ace said:


> Well, that sucked
> 
> First and last time watching NXT on Wednesdays.


:Out


----------



## Chan Hung

Joseph92 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never liked his look. Hate his facial expressions, looks like a goof
> 
> 
> 
> Because of his ring gear he looks like he just come out of the shower to me.
Click to expand...

That's the thing. His attire is horrible. Looks like a chip n dale dancer mixed with a lame.surfer.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

That block of two women's matches back to back was hard to get through, I don't find the majority of women in NXT to be that great.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

balor is more interesting in nxt than he ever was on main roster imo


----------



## fabi1982

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Really dumb that NXT is continuing with their own storylines, building WARGAMES MATCHES, but on the main roster they work together, and are all buddy buddy.


Same as Mox and Omega fighting of the "bad guys", but this was FANTASTIC because it was AEW? Honestly some people in here just come to mock for the sake of it...See it is Survivor Series and even back then it was red against blue with feuds being "on hold" because "we have to fight for our brand", how the fuck is that dumb? And if it would be a show full of invasions it would have been bad because "whatever other reason".

Anyways great show, loved it and got me even more intrigued to War Games and Survivor Series.


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> Same as Mox and Omega fighting of the "bad guys", but this was FANTASTIC because it was AEW? Honestly some people in here just come to mock for the sake of it...See it is Survivor Series and even back then it was red against blue with feuds being "on hold" because "we have to fight for our brand", how the fuck is that dumb? And if it would be a show full of invasions it would have been bad because "whatever other reason".
> 
> Anyways great show, loved it and got me even more intrigued to War Games and Survivor Series.


Let me show the big differences between AEW and NXT :

AEW : - Mox and Omega have a stare down
- Santana and Ortiz attack them
- Mox and Omega get revenge on Santana and Ortiz
- Mox and Omega start to fight each other

NXT :- The womens have a big brawl (Regal announce a wargame)
- 2 days latter en SD those womens are buddy buddy.
- Last night they're back to hating each other
- They will have a wargames and the night after they will best friends.....


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> Let me show the big differences between AEW and NXT :
> 
> AEW : - Mox and Omega have a stare down
> - Santana and Ortiz attack them
> - Mox and Omega get revenge on Santana and Ortiz
> - Mox and Omega start to fight each other
> 
> NXT :- The womens have a big brawl (Regal announce a wargame)
> - 2 days latter en SD those womens are buddy buddy.
> - Last night they're back to hating each other
> - They will have a wargames and the night after they will best friends.....


Thats even worse having it on the same show honestly. And why would they be best friends for SS? All I see is Shanya wrestling on SS, no one of the other girls as far as WWE has announced?! 

And where were they "buddy buddy" because they fought the "enemy"? And it was not like Rhea and Shanya were fistbumping throughout the ending segment? Just imagin you hate your uncle but another family wants to fight you, will you refuse, because you hate your uncle, or will you forget this for the fight and get back to hating him afterwards?


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> Thats even worse having it on the same show honestly. And why would they be best friends for SS? All I see is Shanya wrestling on SS, no one of the other girls as far as WWE has announced?!
> 
> And where were they "buddy buddy" because they fought the "enemy"? And it was not like Rhea and Shanya were fistbumping throughout the ending segment? Just imagin you hate your uncle but another family wants to fight you, will you refuse, because you hate your uncle, or will you forget this for the fight and get back to hating him afterwards?


Except that Omega and Mox didn't work together….


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> Except that Omega and Mox didn't work together….


Ok you can call it what you want. This was an early build-up for the AEW Wargames match and Mox and Kenny both decided to fight off the tag team formerly known as LAX. 

And then the women from NXT didnt work together as well. All I saw was Bianca ripping a new one into Carmella and Dana and Shanya fighting against Baylay and at the end they were "standing tall together with their brand".

But I guess you will find another excuse to why it is different besides you hating everything WWE and love everything AEW?!


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> Ok you can call it what you want. This was an early build-up for the AEW Wargames match and Mox and Kenny both decided to fight off the tag team formerly known as LAX.
> 
> And then the women from NXT didnt work together as well. All I saw was Bianca ripping a new one into Carmella and Dana and Shanya fighting against Baylay and at the end they were "standing tall together with their brand".
> 
> But I guess you will find another excuse to why it is different besides you hating everything WWE and love everything AEW?!


I didn't say that i hate it, i said it was different.


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> I didn't say that i hate it, i said it was different.


So your profile says "WWE equals SOB" and you jump into a reply not directed at you to defend why the AEW version is better than the WWE version and then go and say "I dont hate it"?

Thats a loooooong stretch...


----------



## Asuka842

Seeing AJ and Finn interacting as heels was great, heck seeing AJ in NXT period was great.

Pete Dunne is awesome, enough said.

No way should Io lose to Mia.

I feel bad for Dakota fans, every time you think they'll let her turn the corner, they never do. This time was even more embarrassing since both Shayna and Rhea called her a worthless loser essentially, and then she lost clean to Shayna for like the third time. 

Babyfaces in NXT don't do well in general these days. And I'm going to be really annoyed if she goes heel. Stop booking all your best babyfaces as losers and then turning them heel WWE. You need at least SOME credible faces you know.


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> So your profile says "WWE equals SOB" and you jump into a reply not directed at you to defend why the AEW version is better than the WWE version and then go and say "I dont hate it"?
> 
> Thats a loooooong stretch...


I like NXT but hate Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> I like NXT but hate Raw and Smackdown.


Then again you jumped into a reply not directed to you and defend AEW, so theres that...


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> Then again you jumped into a reply not directed to you and defend AEW, so theres that...


You said AEW did the same thing than NXT, so i just tried to show that he was different.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Enjoyed this edition especially with AJ's first live match there.


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> You said AEW did the same thing than NXT, so i just tried to show that he was different.



And honestly you failed miserably. everytime I went against your argument you brought up an even weaker excuse with no connection to my answer. But I guess this is the feeling "discussing" with AEW fans.


----------



## grecefar

aj, adam and finn all together in the same segment, long the wait but it was worth it.


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> And honestly you failed miserably. everytime I went against your argument you brought up an even weaker excuse with no connection to my answer. But I guess this is the feeling "discussing" with AEW fans.


So much bad faith….


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> So much bad faith….


 So you counted again and realized it was more than one time and changed your answer?  And what you mean by "bad faith"? That actually doesnt make any sense as response to my point?


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> So you counted again and realized it was more than one time and changed your answer?  And what you mean by "bad faith"? That actually doesnt make any sense as response to my point?


Yes i realized it XD

"Bad faith" is a word for word translation of a french expression but i can't find the equivalent in english.


----------



## CM Buck

Dunne and priest was good and I enjoyed the story telling. The post match stuff I'm iffy on. A dunne dain feud is fine but I don't want priest involved I rather he do his own thing. With dream maybe. 

Santana vs Brazil was meh.

Bazzler vs Kai was good then fell off a cliff. Post match was eh. I'm more invested in Kai going forward. Though shirai vs yim should be great before the shenanigans.

Nese continues to do nothing for me but I loled at him powerbombing pants. And Garza winning was the right call. And God damn that slap. Must have bought rush back to childhood.

Swerve vs dijak was fire. Swerve is an absolute star even in a loss.

Main event was fun for the spectacle. Legit cringed on riddles dive, so lucky he wasn't fucked up. Well until Finn got him twitching.


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> Yes i realized it XD
> 
> "Bad faith" is a word for word translation of a french expression but i can't find the equivalent in english.


Give it in French, maybe my 5 years of French in school in Germany helped


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> Give it in French, maybe my 5 years of French in school in Germany helped


Mauvaise foi (this is not a religious thing)


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> Mauvaise foi (this is not a religious thing)


Untruthfulness, or being not honest. Something in that direction? So basically you call me a liar?


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> Untruthfulness, or being not honest. Something in that direction? So basically you call me a liar?


In France we don't use "mauvaise foi" to say that someone is liar.

It's more friendly than that.


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> In France we don't use "mauvaise foi" to say that someone is liar.
> 
> It's more friendly than that.


I take it if it was invented by Jean-Paul Sartre, although the German wikipedia article aboutr that phrase doesnt sound very friendly to me


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> I take it if it was invented by Jean-Paul Sartre, although the German wikipedia article aboutr that phrase doesnt sound very friendly to me


There is a lot of french expressions who were not supposed to be friendly but it has changed over time.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

the damn tease with AJ and Finn that they have been doing for close to 5 years is more brutal than the whole porn sub-genre on tease. lol.


----------



## domotime2

Nah. After a month I decided I just can't get into NxT in this form. I despise brand supremacy crap...I don't like the overexposure...I don't really GET nxt anymore as what it is? I'm watching Dynamite and PPV's that's it.


----------



## HoHo

Don't you wish with all the momentum that NXT gained for Survivor Series and Takeover you want to see it all get settled this Weekend I'm I right? Man did NXT this Week start off with a bang as we saw The OC and Undisputed Era fighting. Who told Bobby Fish to put Blood pills in his Mouth because that splat of blood was hilarious, but it might be real considering I heard Fish had a Tooth knocked out during that fight? You see that happen then The OC show up and Team NXT shows up as well. Ciampa saying Welcome to the Main Roster is the truth for real. I'll put up the Matches and Memories from NXT since it's beginning vs The Main Roster anyday of the Week.



Dunne vs Priest. Now I've gone on the Record saying Priest hasn't impressed since his Debut, but his Matches with Lee and Dunne has turned the corner for me. WWE doesn't have alot of Hispanic talents that are getting over these days and Priest might be the guard with Angel Garza that will be the change of all that. Dunne matches up so well Priest and he's improving Priest with every moment out there. I loved how Priest wanted to score the victory again the same way and Dunne was ready for it and used it himself to get the win for himself. Dain coming out and beating down both guys has me wondering if a Triple Threat is in the works because I can totally see Priest vs Dain next Week to settle those problems.



Taynara Conti vs Santana Garrett. The Debut of Santana who I've seen in Impact and Stardom who is a solid talent, but Conti looked like a fucking star in this one and made me completely forget about Santana really quick. Now if the looks don't kill, her Submission Game and Striking Game is starting to develop more and more. V-Triggers I need to see more from her, as Conti is moving up in the World. Baszler vs Kai was a good bout with what was on the line it sucks Kai didn't get a surprise win somehow. Kai showed plenty of fire and swagger during this one. I loved how Kai was fucking with Shayna and she should considering her experience, why would see fear any lady or guy in Wrestling give it to her. Mia Yim showing up I pegged her to turn Heel and join Shayna, but seeing how Kai acted after it could be her turning Heel here. WWE loves...loves to do best friends turn enemies, and I can easily see even Kai showing up at Wargames to help out and boom she drops Nox and Team Ripley loses Wargames.



Garza vs Nese. The Cruiserweight Division getting some shine during this Week's NXT. Nese is a solid talent, but he's not on Garza's level I feel and that's due to him not having a Character still. He'll give you a good to great Match, but he won't keep you consistently interested in a feud. You know a talent is getting over when everyone is standing wanting to see what a Wrestler is going to do. I mean did anyone see those guys stand up when Angel was going to take off his Pants? They got their wish later and Angel picks up the win over a former CW Champion. Angel loves to play around, but when it's game time he knows what to do along with Lio Rush. I just can't see him winning the CW Title right off the bat, but hey anything it possible. Can't wait for next week for that Match!



Dijakovic vs. Scott. I really enjoyed this one and I'm happy to see Swerve get in plenty of Offense vs Dijakovic who could be still battered and bruised from the Wars with Keith Lee. I don't know what is the overall long plan for both guys, but I'm very interested. Team NXT vs The OC was a cool Main Event. All the guys really worked hard in this one and made me want to see a program in the future with Riddle and Styles! Balor showing up was perfect who does he want to work with or is he rolling by himself? The Story progression of that alone has been a major thing that is winning me over going forward. Best spot is that Pounce that knocked Styles and was it Drake so sick as well. Onto next week familia!


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I feel like there was a missed opportunity during that AJ promo.

He should've said something like "So this is NXT? We wouldn't know cuz we never had to spend time in this dump" Would've been great for some cheap heat.


----------



## Stellar

Finally watched this weeks episode. Not going to give some long and boring review.

Santana Garrett vs. Taynara, alright match. They had some "hiccups" with what they were trying to do. I'm just glad to see Santana again.

"Swerve" Scott vs. Dijakovic and Dunne vs. Priest were both good matches.

Dakota Kai, they seem to be going somewhere with her not getting picked for War Games. Honestly, I cringe every time Shayna or someone works her legs now because I don't want to see Dakota get legit hurt again, which that latest injury report i'm certain is just storyline.

A nice moment for The OC to be on NXT but if only they could have found a way to have someone from Smackdown also on the show.


----------



## Clique

*WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 11/13*










*Lio Rush defends the NXT Cruiserweight Championship against Angel Garza*



> Lio Rush will defend his NXT Cruiserweight Championship against Angel Garza tomorrow during WWE NXT on USA Network.
> 
> Garza defeated Tony Nese in a thrilling match to earn an opportunity at the NXT Cruiserweight Championship on WWE NXT. The confident Superstar then let Rush know that he wasn’t sweating their upcoming battle at all, slapping the champion when Rush offered a handshake after the bell.
> 
> Will Rush prove that he’s The Man of The Hour once again, or will Garza knock him off his perch and become NXT Cruiserweight Champion? Find out on WWE NXT, live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA Network!












*Mia Yim and Io Shirai to clash in a Ladder Match for the WarGames advantage*












> The advantage in the first-ever Women’s WarGames Match will be hanging in the balance tomorrow night, when Mia Yim and Io Shirai clash in a Ladder Match on WWE NXT.
> 
> Yim, representing Rhea Ripley’s team, and Shirai, representing Shayna Baszler’s, will both be looking to ensure their respective squad will have the advantage of sending a team member into the battle first inside the double cages of WarGames at NXT TakeOver on Nov. 23.
> 
> Who will climb the ladder to victory and give their team the upper hand in WarGames? Find out next tomorrow on WWE NXT, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!







*Will Killian Dain still be on the warpath?*



> Last Wednesday, Pete Dunne got a measure of payback on Damian Priest with his submission victory, but quickly discovered that Killian Dain was out to end their “unfinished business.” The Archer of Infamy also found himself in Dain’s line of fire, as The Beast of Belfast crushed him against the ring stairs, putting Priest on the NXT injury report.
> 
> Is Dain satisfied, or will he be out to cause more carnage?







*Will the takeovers continue?*



> As the battle for brand supremacy at Survivor Series draws closer, the bad blood between NXT, Raw and SmackDown is getting worse by the day. The latest salvos were fired when Shayna Baszler arrived to cost Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair the WWE Women’s Tag Team Titles, and WWE United Kingdom Champion WALTER and Imperium answered the challenge of Seth Rollins.
> 
> Will anyone from Team Red or Team Blue step into the NXT Arena to send a pre-Survivor Series message? Find out live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA Network!



*Ciampa, Lee & Riddle look to punish The Undisputed ERA in WarGames*








​


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Clique said:


> *WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 11/13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mia Yim and Io Shirai to clash in a Ladder Match for the WarGames advantage*


Still messed up what Rhea did to Dakota

Mia didn't do anything to deserve this


----------



## rbl85

Apparently there will be no Gargano vs Balor at Wargames


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

:hmmm



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194676029232762886


----------



## Dolorian

Considering what happened on Monday, could Becky decide to show up on NXT today?


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't know if Gargano's injury is real or kayfabe. But either way, sucks we're not getting Balor vs. Gargano.


----------



## gl83

Apparently, Bayley was not working the Smackdown house show today, so we could possibly see an invasion with her & Sasha Banks.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

gl83 said:


> Apparently, Bayley was not working the Smackdown house show today, so we could possibly see an invasion with her & Sasha Banks.


I might end up watching now


----------



## Mahmenn

Garza is a fucking star but Rush better retain for now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Great match, finish is kind of meh but if it leads to a double turn I’m down.

Oh shit Team Riple is down outside the arena.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Was it Team Baszler who did it?


----------



## Mahmenn

WWEfan4eva said:


> Was it Team Baszler who did it?


Maybe Dakota


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

WWEfan4eva said:


> Was it Team Baszler who did it?


Hopefully Dakota.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Definitely watching this instead of AEW tonight.


----------



## sara sad

Woah is Aliyah Okay? that looked nasty.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm only here to see what Dakota or Bayley do


----------



## Piehound

Lee not bad on the mic. Hopefully he gets to stay in NXT awhile before getting called up..


----------



## TD Stinger

Keith finally gets to talk! :mark

So damn charismatic. Wonder what they’re doing with Balor for Survivor Series weekend.


----------



## Mahmenn

Keith Lee has major fotc potential


----------



## Piehound

Mahmenn said:


> Keith Lee has major fotc potential


If he doesn't get hurt he's to a ton of potential. He's one of those guys I think could really make it on the main roster but a huge part of me is afraid they'd screw it up as they usually do..


----------



## WWEfan4eva

That slap got to hurt


----------



## TD Stinger

That mid air chip by Lee was awesome.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

These attacks are gonna be Becky aren't they?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> These attacks are gonna be Becky aren't they?


Or Bayley and Sasha


----------



## Mahmenn

I really hope its not Becky Lynch or I might just skip


----------



## Piehound

I'm guessing Sasha and Bailey..


----------



## WWEfan4eva

The Women might have a short match & fuckery going to go down


----------



## sara sad

Wow Io and Mia are not getting much time for their match it seems.

Also hopefully it's not just Becky who is attacking them it would be ridiculous for her to takeout 4 people herself.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

sara sad said:


> Wow Io and Mia are not getting much time for their match it seems.
> 
> Also hopefully it's not just Becky who is attacking them it would be ridiculous for her to takeout 4 people herself.


Maybe just Maybe, Just for tonight, 4 Horsewomen come together


----------



## sara sad

WWEfan4eva said:


> Maybe just Maybe, Just for tonight, 4 Horsewomen come together


Nope. why would they? Bayley and Becky are feuding, Charlotte was just feuding with Bayley too.

Just have it be BNHC and Maybe Mandy and Sonya./Carmella Dana (since NXT girls beat them up)


----------



## WWEfan4eva

sara sad said:


> Nope. why would they? Bayley and Becky are feuding, Charlotte was just feuding with Bayley too.
> 
> Just have it be BNHC and Maybe Mandy and Sonya./Carmella Dana (since NXT girls beat them up)


You got a point there

Do you think Dakota going to attack Mia?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194796459897606144


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hate Ad's


----------



## Chan Hung

Never seen Dakota but shes hot as fuck


----------



## Piehound

Well that was a surprise..


----------



## Chan Hung

God, Mauro is annoying as fuck. Loud even at low volume. Fire his annoying ass WWE


----------



## Blisstory

RIP Mia Yim


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Wow, Io really needing help beating Mia Yim and also making Dakota Kai more of a geek.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

They seem to have no way of booking Dakota other than making her look like a loser. So disappointing,


----------



## Mahmenn

Mia Yim got wasted


----------



## C Payne

Wow, Bayley actually got some retaliation in... 

And LOL @ the time constraint cutting it off mid sentence. ?? NXT vs Smackdown vs RA*next show*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Bayley got the last laugh

Face Plant Baszler


----------



## rbl85

Is it not a little bit of a waste to show Bayley only for the last 20s of the show ?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

If I was Dakota Kai, I would let my contract run out cause this company does not know how to use her except for looking like a geek or getting her ass kicked.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

rbl85 said:


> Is it not a little bit of a waste to show Bayley only for the last 20s of the show ?


It was a waste. They book Bayley in a way where she has a ceiling. The attacks could've meant so much more if they allowed Bayley more time.


----------



## MEMS

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> If I was Dakota Kai, I would let my contract run out cause this company does not know how to use her except for looking like a geek or getting her ass kicked.


Not trying to be a jerk but how should they be using her? I’m not seeing anything more than a solid midcard hand.


----------



## Reil

I think the issue with Dakota is the audience really did not like her interfering in the match, attacking Io. Kay Lee Ray coming out to even out the odds and Mia taking that wicked bump sorta salvaged the match though.

Mia is just way too slow to do anything interesting.


----------



## HBurns

Wow Mia really got tore up in that match. Gave me Joey Mercury vibes seeing her face pissing blood after she got nailed, and that fall through the ladder was nasty too.


----------



## sara sad

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> If I was Dakota Kai, I would let my contract run out cause this company does not know how to use her except for looking like a geek or getting her ass kicked.


I have no idea why Triple H gives Tegan special treatement over Dakota. Tegan is the one who gets the wins for the team (Dakota takes the L's) and who does he pick to make their SD debut? Tegan of course. (She's also in Wargames and Dakota is not)

Dakota is more over then Tegan and is just as good as her in the ring (if not better) i'm not seeing why they can't be booked as equals.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

rbl85 said:


> Is it not a little bit of a waste to show Bayley only for the last 20s of the show ?


I think time was a factor

I though Bayley, Sasha 2 others would attack them


----------



## rbl85

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think time was a factor
> 
> I though Bayley, Sasha 2 others would attack them



There was some useless matches tonight, they could have replaced one match with a big invasion angle.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

sara sad said:


> I have no idea why Triple H gives Tegan special treatement over Dakota. Tegan is the one who gets the wins for the team (Dakota takes the L's) and who does he pick to make their SD debut? Tegan of course. (She's also in Wargames and Dakota is not)
> 
> Dakota is more over then Tegan and is just as good as her in the ring (if not better) i'm not seeing why they can't be booked as equals.


I don't understand it at all to be honest. Having Dakota Kai throwing everything she got at Shayna last week but yet Tegan got on to team. For what? What did Tegan do? Dakota Kai is actually better than then two of them. Just when I thought they were going to turn her? Nope, got to jerk her around and toss her to the side. 

This booking of Dakota's has been like this since her first day in NXT and it hasn't gotten even better since her return from injury.


----------



## MEMS

Violent night for the ladies division. Man Mia is going to be in bad shape tomm morning. 

Great show again. Cruiserweights were awesome. Top Notch cleaning house was great. And man Roddy never ceases to amaze at what a wrestling machine he is. And oh yeah Fin looked like a freakin superhero.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> I think the issue with Dakota is the audience really did not like her interfering in the match, attacking Io. Kay Lee Ray coming out to even out the odds and Mia taking that wicked bump sorta salvaged the match though.
> 
> Mia is just way too slow to do anything interesting.


Also, I think they were expecting Dakota to be the one behind all the attacks with all the girls being taken out being people who have done Dakota wrong last week, that backstage promo where Dakota came across very shady and the show intro which was edited in such a way that made it seem like Dakota was pissed at Mia Yim for taking the 4th spot on Team Ripley.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

gl83 said:


> Also, I think they were expecting Dakota to be the one behind all the attacks with all the girls being taken out being people who have done Dakota wrong last week, that backstage promo where Dakota came across very shady and the show intro which was edited in such a way that made it seem like Dakota was pissed at Mia Yim for taking the 4th spot on Team Ripley.


That is what us Dakota Kai fans wanted for once is for them throw Dakota a bone for the first time. Not be a geek again and look like a loser. We wanted her to be the one that was attacking all the girls and actually be important and her to cost Mia the match. To join Team Shayna. But nope. Not spot on the bone.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

gl83 said:


> Also, I think they were expecting Dakota to be the one behind all the attacks with all the girls being taken out being people who have done Dakota wrong last week, that backstage promo where Dakota came across very shady and the show intro which was edited in such a way that made it seem like Dakota was pissed at Mia Yim for taking the 4th spot on Team Ripley.


It's still time til WarGames


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid show tonight:

*Great CW Title match to start. Garza is so freaking good and charismatic, as is Lio. The crowd basically turned Garza face while not fully turning on Lio. But at the end of the match, Lio won even though Garza had his foot on the rope. And you could kind of see the crowd turn on Lio a bit and Lio go along with it.

*Skpped Xia Li vs. Aliyah, though I did see this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194791493522903040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194796459897606144
Damn.

*I love Balor's new attitude. His entrance is great too. Before the when the song would ramp it would light up the entire crowd. Now the spotlight is all on him. Good visual storytelling.

The promo was good and it set up Balor vs. Riddle, which sounds awesome to me.

*And then we finally got to see Keith Lee talk! :mark

Him, Cole, and Roddy, combined with a hot crowd had a really fun back and forth. The Roddy vs. Lee match was solid, and Lee picked up the win which is great.

*Scott and Reed has a solid match though I missed a bit of it.

*Priest vs. Dain vs. Dunne sounds pretty good to me. Should be a good one for Takeover.

*Props to Io and Mia. They took some hellacious bumps. The Springboard Dropkick into the ladder, the Suplex into the ladder, Mia getting dumped through a ladder on the outside to end the match. Damn.

Kay Lee Ray coming was a shock, and I feel bad for Dakota, unless she takes Mia's spot here. She better have something coming out of this.

And Bayley ending the show reminded you of her match at SS. Good stuff.


----------



## TheFiend666

Great Show...Better than AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## candice-wrestling

sara sad said:


> I have no idea why Triple H gives Tegan special treatement over Dakota. Tegan is the one who gets the wins for the team (Dakota takes the L's) and who does he pick to make their SD debut? Tegan of course. (She's also in Wargames and Dakota is not)
> 
> Dakota is more over then Tegan and is just as good as her in the ring (if not better) i'm not seeing why they can't be booked as equals.


I don’t get it either. I don’t mind Tegan but I don’t see why she is more favoured than Dakota.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

sara sad said:


> I have no idea why Triple H gives Tegan special treatement over Dakota. Tegan is the one who gets the wins for the team (Dakota takes the L's) and who does he pick to make their SD debut? Tegan of course. (She's also in Wargames and Dakota is not)
> 
> Dakota is more over then Tegan and is just as good as her in the ring (if not better) i'm not seeing why they can't be booked as equals.


Who know, Everyone on Twitter & YouTube thought sge going turn heel

But, made her like a geek tonight, I think still time til WarGames

Or Maybe if Mia can't go, Rhea will be forced to add Dakota on her team


----------



## Joshi Judas

Io Shirai best in the world!!


----------



## Reil

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ivelisse is a notorious piece of shit, just a heads up.


----------



## rbl85

Reil said:


> Ivelisse is a notorious piece of shit, just a heads up.


I don't understand


----------



## sara sad

Reil said:


> Ivelisse is a notorious piece of shit, just a heads up.


This bitch is so obsessed with Mia Yim. this is like the 13 time she subtweeted her in just the past 2 months and excused her of copying her. she seriously think she invented wearing snapbacks and bandannas.

It's hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung

That fall from the top onto the ladder was brutal


----------



## gl83

WWEfan4eva said:


> Who know, Everyone on Twitter & YouTube thought sge going turn heel
> 
> But, made her like a geek tonight, I think still time til WarGames
> 
> Or Maybe if Mia can't go, Rhea will be forced to add Dakota on her team



Most likely they use that bump as a way to write off Mia Yim and Dakota backs into the final slot. The whole build towards War games is that Dakota Kai is a "wasted pick", the "weak link", someone Rhea did not think is tough enough for War Games, so the booking makes sense. Of course the culmination of this should be for Dakota to get the spot at War Games and put on a great showing at War Games to show that she does belong, that she's not a "weak link" and earn some respect.


----------



## Reil

gl83 said:


> Most likely they use that bump as a way to write off Mia Yim and Dakota backs into the final slot. The whole build towards War games is that Dakota Kai is a "wasted pick", the "weak link", someone Rhea did not think is tough enough for War Games, so the booking makes sense. Of course the culmination of this should be for Dakota to get the spot at War Games and put on a great showing at War Games to show that she does belong, that she's not a "weak link" and earn some respect.


Yeah bad news regarding that lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194827828698796033
Triple H also said Mia is still in the match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194815571239538688


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> Ivelisse is a notorious piece of shit, just a heads up.



Tessa & Ivellise were known as the biggest troublemakers on the Indy scene; locker room cancers if you will. While Tessa seems to have matured a bit at IMPACT Wrestling, Ivellise still remains a POS.


----------



## toontownman

Another banger of a night. 

Cruiserweight match was fantastic and I was pissed I couldn't hear the sound to the action that still looked good in the commercial break. Great finish, obviously it wasn't in terms of satisfying but it does mean we get to see them go at it again which makes it great!

Xia Li - Keeps improving, cult following keeps growing and they are almost building her into the new Asuka. So impressed with her improvement. I think she could actually be a player in the future. If she continues improving at this rate she absolutely will be. 

Bronson/Swerve - Enjoyable, both have a great future. The latter is still one of my favourites. Put him in Finns coming hit squad stable please. 

Priest while being my least favourite of the three keeps impressing and looks again like a true star. That fatal three way will be fantastic.

Dijakovic is an absolute monster. Looked like a star when he came in the ring after another solid match with Lee vs Strong.

Mia Yim. Oh my. What a fucking badass. Could well be the making of her tonight. She already rightly has many fans but fuck that match was brutal. Kay Lee Ray is a great addition to team Basler. I did think it was building to the swerve of Kai taking everyone out, maybe it still will. Also thought they were playing to Yim not being cleared so Kai gets in the team. The above posts of Yim walking out and Rheas posts say different. More swerves to come next week me thinks. 

Only real downside for me is rushing Balor vs Riddle. Not unheard of for takeovers but a very quick put together. I don't think the match was needed. I don't see either guy doing well with a loss here. Riddle is on red hot form and Balor shouldnt take a loss. 

Last war games slot obviously open for the Dream to return. I'm ok with that. Would rather they debuted a shock new addition to the roster but those days are past i think! There isn't anyone on the free agency is there, King Cuerno/Morrison maybe but that would be a weird fit. 

Bravo again for another great show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Anyone notice this? I didn't even notice it was her until she retweeted it lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194802294522433536


----------



## WWEfan4eva

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Anyone notice this? I didn't even notice it was her until she retweeted it lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194802294522433536


It could anyone 

Bayley & Sasha
Dakota Kai

Only 3 I know


----------



## CM Buck

Very solid edition tonight 

That cruiserweight match was dope and Garza is just incredible. Blows his cousin out of the water. Rush is also winning me over.

Xia vs aliyah was fine. That kick was nadty.

Roddy lee was great. I'm all for riddle vs balor if they are holding off garganos return. I'm expecting a dirty finish to protect riddle. Maybe balor gets his bad luck hoss to ride.....on the way to the ring. Who that is I don't know. Dijak looked like a star as well.

I'm here for the 3 way

Scott vs reed was easily swerves weakest match to date.

My fuck mia you need to protect yo face. That was a nasty break. Even John Cena must have been covering his nose. The match went overdrive after that. I legitimately forgot Kay Lee ray existed so she was a good surprise. And Dakota has had the fortnight from hell. Rejected then murdered.

I'm guessing we see dream return next week 

Overall a solid triple for nxt. Not a home run but not disappointing


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Guess it wasn't Dakota


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194832867882405888


----------



## looper007

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I don't understand it at all to be honest. Having Dakota Kai throwing everything she got at Shayna last week but yet Tegan got on to team. For what? What did Tegan do? Dakota Kai is actually better than then two of them. Just when I thought they were going to turn her? Nope, got to jerk her around and toss her to the side.
> 
> This booking of Dakota's has been like this since her first day in NXT and it hasn't gotten even better since her return from injury.


Simple truth is HHH sees bigger star potential in Tegan then Dakota. 

It's hard for some fans to get their head around, once Dakota lost her second match back after injury that's a clear sign that they just don't have big plans for her. Funny that their most beloved babyface in Dakota could end up heel, this company (WWE) has a habit and turning natural born babyfaces heel don't they lol.

I said it before and I stand by it. Dakota is going to end up a mid carder no matter where she goes in WWE.


----------



## Doc

Loving NXT recently, especially since it's move to USA but one part of th show annoys the shit out of me. 
Beth Phoenix on commentary doesn't work. Call me sexist (you'd be wrong), call me stuck in the old days (still wrong) but she is truly awful and NXT had NO need for a 3 person commentary team. She constantly sounds over excited and it always sounds forced. 
Just have Ranallo and McGuiness please, that's all we need.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I was kinda hoping for a swerve by Dakota at the end, Seems to me that Kay Lee Ray assaulted Team Rhea and Dakota took out Team Shayna, It would be a waste if Bayley was involved since her only purpose was to send a direct physical message to Baszler.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> If I was Dakota Kai, I would let my contract run out cause this company does not know how to use her except for looking like a geek or getting her ass kicked.


She isn't gonna leave, her partner and her two best friends(Tegan & Candice) are there.


----------



## rbl85

Are we supposed to believe that Bayley took that much women down all by herself when she have hard times beating Cross ?


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> Are we supposed to believe that Bayley took that much women down all by herself when she have hard times beating Cross ?


I hope you know how stupid this comment is.


----------



## fabi1982

Great show again. Sad for Balor that Gargano is out with an injury, so they had to rush Riddle in. As others have said, a strange match as no one really can afford to lose. That kick from Xia connected for real. And then Mia kind of killed her forhead and was dripping blood like a little pig. I was really worried Mia is going to get killed with that other ladder spot. Great showing and Io is just the best. Also great they didnt go for the quick finish after the ladder incident, but waited to see if Mia can still do that ladder drop.

Liked the show very much and I also like that they dont shove "main roster" talent down to NXT, because it is not needed.

Keep the good stuff coming


----------



## Asuka842

KLR on Team Shayna, that's cool. As was the Bayley appearance.

I'm on the "it was Dakota who attacked Team Rhea" train as well, it'd feel less out of nowhere than KLR or Bayley doing it out of nowhere.

Io continues to be awesome, and kudos to Mia for gutting it out. No one should be questioning her toughness now.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'll give Mia Yim props for not only continuing the Ladder match with a busted nose (after having a ladder get Springboard Dropkicked to her face viciously), but also for taking that BRUTAL fall to the outside on that other ladder :damn

She's earned some respect last night for her toughness


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Yeah Mia basically sacrificed her body for the match. Props to her.

Bad Bitch Bayley at the end was great.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Another good episode. NXT never fails to produce. The Ladder match was the highlight. Mia taking some bad bumps but still getting up. I wouldn't be shocked if they say Mia is too injured for War Games. Then Dakota will think she gets in, but they replace Mia with someone like Toni Storm instead, just to further screw with Dakota and make her snap.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Bryan Jericho said:


> Another good episode. NXT never fails to produce. The Ladder match was the highlight. Mia taking some bad bumps but still getting up. I wouldn't be shocked if they say Mia is too injured for War Games. Then Dakota will think she gets in, but they replace Mia with someone like Toni Storm instead, just to further screw with Dakota and make her snap.


Yeah I know

Still think Dakota should turn heel around WarGames/Survivor Series


----------



## Stellar

Finally watched the episode today..

Scarlett Bordeaux, my goodness! She only had a very small role on the show but I looked. If they were to at least have her make random appearances in the background backstage or outside some place every week until they have something else for her then I would be all for that.

Overall, loved the show.

Angel Garza, I am becoming a fan. He for sure is improving in certain ways over time since going to NXT. Great match with Rush.

Priest, Dain and Dunne beating each other up, good stuff. Dunne to me has lost a lot of momentum lately though. I feel as if he needs something more to him to be fresh.

I'm not really sold on Bayley being able to take out all of those women when they are not far from each other. Even if she swings a chair or another object to their back, surely one of them would turn around and stop her.

"Swerve" Scott, another good match for him. Bronson Reed, I feel like he is missing something. I want to see more to him than that he is a big guy that loves the fans. Add more intrigue to him.

That brutal match between Io and Mia. Especially for Mia. Hopefully she got a lot of love for what she put her body through.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Why isn't Garza FotC already, or at least face of NXT? He's got more charisma than all the Takeover regulars combined.


----------



## Not Lying

I finally got to watch the episode in full. Great show.

Garza is a star in the making, Lio is great too, he can really be a great face or heel, great wrestler and talker, he's very young but he's got a lot of potential. 

Keith vs Rod was a great match and Dijakovic looked awesome. He literally took out all UE by himself, He's def one of my favorites in NXT now, his agility is incredible and he's got great intensity. Him Lee perfectly complement each-other and they should be main-event feuding in a few years on the main roster. 

Riddle and Balor are my top 2 favorites in NXT now..I'd have waited a little before doing this feud but maybe it would be a good story for Balor to beat Riddle now, go on to win the NXT Title, and then drop it later to Riddle and put him over big time. 

Damn Mia.. took one hell of a beating. I wish Bayley would have gotten more time, like instead of Shayna coming out and then having Bayley attack her.. have Shayna's music hit and Bayley comes in dragging Shayna's bloodied body drops her to her friends and say "this is your captain".


----------



## Piers

Pretty good NXT this week, loved the ending and seeing Dijakovic destroy the UE


----------



## Zyta

I watched NXT on Friday so I was expecting Mia Yim, but I was caught off guard by Xia Li's knee smashing Aliyah's nose. It was just not a very good night for the women injury-wise. Still an overall excellent show. Don't know why I should care for the men's War Games match if Dijakovic can take out all of UE by himself...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## validreasoning

2 run-ins and dirty finish in the three main matches this week.

We get a million hours of sports entertainment already on tv that I don't think NXT should be moving away from what brought them to dance just to copy everyone else


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196113359348781056

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope Dakota & Tegan face off with Becky & Charlotte on Raw Monday


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Not sure if this true or not but some people on Reddit are saying Shayna Baszler and Dakota Kai are a couple. Anyone know if this is true?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why isn't Garza FotC already, or at least face of NXT? He's got more charisma than all the Takeover regulars combined.


I wanna see him on the mic more... I love his mannerisms, and the way he just owns his gimmick. He reminds me of a softer Ric Martel. 

Hope they give him the stick soon.


----------



## Carter84

I thought that when he was on impact a couple of yrs ago under Garza Jr he's the double of his dad . He is really impressive . TUE got mauled haha


----------



## Clique

*WWE NXT preview, Nov. 20, 2019:*










*Dominik Dijakovic and Adam Cole to battle in Ladder Match for WarGames advantage*












WWE said:


> Dominik Dijakovic and NXT Champion Adam Cole will square off in a Ladder Match for the WarGames advantage tomorrow on WWE NXT.
> 
> It’s Dijakovic’s first battle as an official member of Team Ciampa. The big man joined the fray this week, when he took out The Undisputed ERA singlehandedly when they tried to ambush Tommaso Ciampa, Keith Lee and Matt Riddle. Dijakovic ended up taking Riddle’s place in the double cage brawl, as Riddle bowed out to go after Finn Bálor.
> 
> Cole, however, has been on a roll in recent weeks, with a major victory over Daniel Bryan on Friday Night SmackDown and an excellent performance against Seth Rollins on Raw.
> 
> Who will earn the advantage in WarGames for their team? Find out on the final edition of NXT before TakeOver: WarGames, live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA Network!












*Will Raw or SmackDown take Triple H up on his offer?*



> Monday night on Raw, as NXT took over the red brand and stood tall following a tri-brand brawl, WWE COO Triple H dared any Raw and SmackDown Superstars who wanted more of NXT to show up on Wednesday night.
> 
> The door is open. Will anyone from Raw or SmackDown walk through and take The Game up on his offer?












*The Undisputed ERA take on The Revival in tag team action*








> After The Undisputed ERA crashed their SmackDown Tag Team Championship Match last Friday — costing them the opportunity to dethrone The New Day — The Revival will return to NXT tomorrow night looking for payback when they take on NXT Tag Team Champions Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish.
> 
> Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder were furious after the match, reminding The Undisputed ERA just who’s affairs they meddled in. Now, the former two-time NXT Tag Team Champions return to the black-and-gold brand. Will they show O’Reilly & Fish what it means to be top guys, or will The Undisputed ERA give the SmackDown Superstars a preview of what lies ahead at Survivor Series?


----------



## rbl85

Why would 2 nxt guys fight on Smackdown for the NXT belt ?

That should not happen on SD but on NXT....


----------



## WWEfan4eva

How about for a change the Women of Raw or SmackDown to challenge Baszler for the Title


----------



## rbl85

WWEfan4eva said:


> How about for a change the Women of Raw or SmackDown to challenge Baszler for the Title


You want to make the NXT roster even less relevant ?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

rbl85 said:


> You want to make the NXT roster even less relevant ?


How about a NXT Women challenge for either Raw or SmackDown Women's Title


----------



## rbl85

WWEfan4eva said:


> How about a NXT Women challenge for either Raw or SmackDown Women's Title


We all know that the NXT women will have no chance to win so i don't see the appeal to it.


----------



## sailord

rbl85 said:


> Why would 2 nxt guys fight on Smackdown for the NXT belt ?
> 
> That should not happen on SD but on NXT....


I think it was just a miss write and it's supposed to say survivor series. I just checked wwe and now it says at survivor series.

The bad blood between Pete Dunne, Killian Dain and Damian Priest will boil over when they square off in a Triple Threat Match on NXT. There’s also an incentive added to their battle: The winner will challenge Adam Cole for the NXT Championship at Survivor Series.

Officials and security could not contain the three rivals in a wild throwdown last week that saw The Archer of Infamy stand tall. Who will emerge victorious from what is sure to be an all-out brawl with an NXT Championship Match in hand? Find out tomorrow night on WWE NXT, live at 8/7 C on USA!


----------



## rbl85

sailord said:


> I think it was just a miss write and it's supposed to say survivor series. I just checked wwe and now it says at survivor series.
> 
> The bad blood between Pete Dunne, Killian Dain and Damian Priest will boil over when they square off in a Triple Threat Match on NXT. There’s also an incentive added to their battle: The winner will challenge Adam Cole for the NXT Championship at Survivor Series.
> 
> Officials and security could not contain the three rivals in a wild throwdown last week that saw The Archer of Infamy stand tall. Who will emerge victorious from what is sure to be an all-out brawl with an NXT Championship Match in hand? Find out tomorrow night on WWE NXT, live at 8/7 C on USA!


I also saw that after i wrote my post.

It's more logic now


----------



## sailord

rbl85 said:


> I also saw that after i wrote my post.
> 
> It's more logic now


It seems like they didn't wanna do a triple threat for the main belts of each brand so they gave them all single matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm just wondering who is gonna be the last guy on Team Ciampa.

I mean the only guy that's left that makes sense is Dream. Gargano is out. Riddle took his spot. And everyone else is busy. But at the same time I thought Dream was supposed to be out longer.

Maybe the give a guy like Swerve Scott a shot.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> I'm just wondering who is gonna be the last guy on Team Ciampa.
> 
> I mean the only guy that's left that makes sense is Dream. Gargano is out. Riddle took his spot. And everyone else is busy. But at the same time I thought Dream was supposed to be out longer.
> 
> Maybe the give a guy like Swerve Scott a shot.


Dream should not be back before 2020.


----------



## sailord

As noted, it was announced earlier today that this week's WWE NXT episode would feature a Triple Threat with the winner going on to challenge NXT Champion Adam Cole for the title at WWE's Survivor Series pay-per-view. The participants were Killian Dain, Damian Priest and Pete Dunne.


WWE changed plans within two hours of originally announcing the Triple Threat as that match has been moved from Wednesday's NXT TV episode, to Saturday's NXT "Takeover: WarGames 2019" event. The winner will face Cole the next night at Survivor Series. 
Looks like it got switched to the war game ppv with it being a number one contender match should be on the ppv. could be a fun match


----------



## Even Flow

TD Stinger said:


> I'm just wondering who is gonna be the last guy on Team Ciampa.
> 
> I mean the only guy that's left that makes sense is Dream. Gargano is out. Riddle took his spot. And everyone else is busy. But at the same time I thought Dream was supposed to be out longer.
> 
> Maybe the give a guy like Swerve Scott a shot.


Some reason I think it'll be Kevin Owens.

I think he'll turn on Raw at NXT (if he were to show up) and take the final spot.

A KO/Cole feud for the NXT Title would be :sodone

If KO doesn't show up, then I could probably see them going with Scott.


----------



## rbl85

I was wondering when a main roster wrestler goes back to NXT, does he keep the same salary or does it decrease ?


----------



## Even Flow

rbl85 said:


> I was wondering when a main roster wrestler goes back to NXT, does he keep the same salary or does it decrease ?


Their contracts won't change. So they keep the same salary they were making on the main roster.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

NXT didn't announce who's on the Men & the Women side yet

Are they going to announce it tomorrow?


----------



## gl83

Even Flow said:


> Their contracts won't change. So they keep the same salary they were making on the main roster.



So, Finn Balor and Breezango keep their main roster pay, but with the extra benefit of not having to worry about travel expenses since that's covered for all NXT Superstars/PC people?


----------



## Even Flow

gl83 said:


> So, Finn Balor and Breezango keep their main roster pay, but with the extra benefit of not having to worry about travel expenses since that's covered for all NXT Superstars/PC people?


Yes.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Wait, the NXT guys aren't getting main roster level pay? Isn't USA paying $50 million a year for NXT?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope Dakota is the Team Caption of NXT 

Give her something


----------



## rbl85

Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman, Shorty G, Mustafa Ali, King Corbin, Montez Ford, Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville all likely on NXT tonight.

If they don't beat AEW with this then will never do it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

rbl85 said:


> Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman, Shorty G, Mustafa Ali, King Corbin, Montez Ford, Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville all likely on NXT tonight.
> 
> If they don't beat AEW with this then will never do it.


Can you smellllllllllllllllllll....

the desperation!


----------



## rbl85

This is disturbing XD


----------



## Bryan Jericho

rbl85 said:


> Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman, Shorty G, Mustafa Ali, King Corbin, Montez Ford, Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville all likely on NXT tonight.
> 
> If they don't beat AEW with this then will never do it.


Have they promoted that? I don't think they have, so people may just assume guys like Rowan and No way Jose will show up or something.


----------



## rbl85

Bryan Jericho said:


> Have they promoted that? I don't think they have, so people may just assume guys like Rowan and No way Jose will show up or something.


No they didn't.

The only thing they did was HHH begging the viewers on RAW to watch NXT.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

rbl85 said:


> No they didn't.
> 
> The only thing they did was HHH begging the viewers on RAW to watch NXT.


I doubt there will be a big bump with the rating then. Probably stay around what it was. Should be a fun show though.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197307995320913922


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Storytime with The Man!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

rbl85 said:


> No they didn't.
> 
> The only thing they did was HHH begging the viewers on RAW to watch NXT.


If people aren't watching Raw/Smackdown, why would people watch NXT for the possibility of people from Raw/Smackdown showing up?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Well of course Becky going to win


----------



## Piehound

Was a nice match until the run in...

Rhea getting the chants thou..


----------



## TD Stinger

Yay, another Schmitz finish.

That aside....we just had Rhea vs. Becky bitches!

This is not a drill! :mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

TD Stinger said:


> Yay, another Schmitz finish.
> 
> That aside....we just had Rhea vs. Becky bitches!
> 
> This is not a drill! :mark


And their match was very good. I can't wait to see what happens the next time Becky and Rhea have another match together but this time Rhea on the main roster. Rhea got the match she wanted earlier this year so there is that. :becky


----------



## WindPhoenix

I was expecting Rhea to get the chants. Becky never did much on her own in NXT and is on Raw. They had a good match until the run in.


----------



## Joseph92

Why does Riddle not wear shoes when he wrestles? And why doesn't his opponents just step on his feet?


----------



## Piehound

Ain't gonna lie.. I hope Riddle wins this one..


----------



## Joseph92

Also I don't know how you guys watch NXT every week with these commentators. I had to put it on mute to watch.


----------



## Piehound

..and I got my wish..


----------



## Piehound

Joseph92 said:


> Also I don't know how you guys watch NXT every week with these commentators. I had to put it on mute to watch.


It wouldn't hurt Mauro to switch to decaf..


----------



## Chan Hung

Now that was exciting as fuck!!! Finally makes me enjoy NXT haha. Too bad the main roster wont be around next week?


----------



## Chan Hung

Joseph92 said:


> Also I don't know how you guys watch NXT every week with these commentators. I had to put it on mute to watch.


Agree. Mauro is annoying as fuck. And his lame mama mia sucks


----------



## TD Stinger

I won't act like that some of this shit isn't hokey, but this is how you make brand warfare fun, even if it still doesn't make sense.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

So who invaded the Becky/Rhea Match?

I had to eat dinner


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

WWEfan4eva said:


> So who invaded the Becky/Rhea Match?
> 
> I had to eat dinner


Shayna and her flunkies caused the match to get thrown out.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

It's all ex NXT that are invading. It's like they are promoting the talent that went to the main lol.


----------



## sailord

Been enjoying this episode so far


----------



## Chan Hung

sailord said:


> Been enjoying this episode so far


Best episode I've seen from them


----------



## Piehound

However it ends..a helluva match so far..


----------



## sailord

What a really good tag match


----------



## TD Stinger

What a fucking great tag match. Damn NXT and AEW for making me have to flip back and forth.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn that women’s war games promo was awesome.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Dakota Kai to job again. -_-


----------



## P Thriller

I enjoyed AEW more than NXT last week, but so far this week it isn't even close. NXT has been far better. AEW is doing the same stuff they do every week right now I'm worried it is already getting old. It's early though. Wednesday nights are pretty awesome


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

At this point Dakota Kai is better off in AEW then NXT.


----------



## C Payne

Crazy match, though sad Revival lost ?, but at least it probably means NXT ain't winning the tag team champ match. Dawson's finna be sore... :3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Nikki lookin a lil thick tonight :book


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT way better today than AEW. NXT smokes AEW today or so far at least. The main roster rivalry is good.


----------



## TD Stinger

These assholes tease Kairi vs. Io and it gets interrupted, lol.

Please give us this at Survivor Series.


----------



## Chan Hung

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> At this point Dakota Kai is better off in AEW then NXT.


Why?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I want to see Kairi vs. Io


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This current NXT vs former NXT theme has worked tonight.


----------



## Joseph92

P Thriller said:


> I enjoyed AEW more than NXT last week, but so far this week it isn't even close. NXT has been far better. AEW is doing the same stuff they do every week right now I'm worried it is already getting old. It's early though. Wednesday nights are pretty awesome


After Survivor Series is over it will be back to regular NXT programming.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

There's alot of commercials


----------



## Piehound

"War" chants for the Viking War Raider Machine Experience from the NXT crowd..

Really, the name wasn't broken so leave it to Vince to break it ..


----------



## Piehound

WWEfan4eva said:


> There's alot of commercials


..damn long commercials too...


----------



## TD Stinger

Why is this still going? The Sons are trying hard, I’ll give them that, but they’re a dead gimmick.


----------



## C Payne

Damn Ivar a bad mf to be his size. About time they showcase them more than just punishing jobbers either way.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Good Match, But it was too long


----------



## Ace

Babyface Kairi - cute

Heel Kairi - fucking hot :sodone

What a transformation, this is one thing Vince didn't fuck up. Glad she turned now she's showing more personality and wearing leather :banderas


----------



## Ace

Kairi Sane is low key the hottest woman in the company


----------



## Joseph92

I have been switching back and forth between shows so I missed the beginning of this match. What is the advantage for War Games?


----------



## RainmakerV2

This shit is such a clusterfuck. Wtf.


----------



## Joseph92

Smackdown men haven't looked good at all during this invasion story.


----------



## Piehound

Seth getting booed out of the building.. Ciampa getting cheered..

lol "Seth's not cool chants"


----------



## RapShepard

Adam Cole definitely evolves into Seth Rollins


----------



## RainmakerV2

Joseph92 said:


> Smackdown men haven't looked good at all during this invasion story.


No one from team SD has shown up on any of these shows. Its uh...yeah.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Rollins getting booed


----------



## Chan Hung

NOW THAT WAS AWESOME AS FUCK!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

BEST NXT SHOW I HAVE EVER SEEN. GREAT JOB WWE!!! Was way better than AEW today I'll admit it
:clap


----------



## Chan Hung

Ace said:


> Kairi Sane is low key the hottest woman in the company


Shes so damn hot. Agree


----------



## sailord

Chan Hung said:


> BEST NXT SHOW I HAVE EVER SEEN. GREAT JOB WWE!!! Was way better than AEW today I'll admit it
> :clap


It felt like a go home show for both of the ppvs


----------



## The Boy Wonder

This angle is a nice idea, but it's just mistimed. The NXT roster is feuding with RAW and Smackdown while getting prepared for War Games amongst themselves.


----------



## rbl85

sailord said:


> It felt like a go home show for both of the ppvs


Well it was>


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Ace said:


> Kairi Sane is low key the hottest woman in the company


Yes she is


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## sailord

rbl85 said:


> Well it was>


Lol true tho most of the time on the main raw or smackdown it never feels like a go home show for ppv


----------



## Chan Hung

The ending with big Keith and the Viking guy was awesome :lol


----------



## MetalKiwi

Wish I could watch this live, but I'm from NZ.
lol


----------



## Strategize

Full Sail: "Yeah, Burn it down!"

"Hey wait a minute, aren't we supposed to hate this guy?"

"Shit, ABORT ABORT, SWITCH CHANTS QUICK"


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun show tonight

*We got Rhea vs. Becky tonight mother fuckers! :mark :mark :mark

Yes, I know I'm being manipulated. I know they're using the main roster stars as a ratings ploy. I'm not stupid. But it's Becky vs. Rhea. I don't care why I'm getting it, I'm just going to watch it and enjoy it. And for the time it lasted it was really good. The signs of chemistry were there. I can't wait to see a true match one day.

*Riddle vs. Ricochet was a good little sprint. And the stuff they did afterwards was really cool too. That's how you do brand warfare well. Not mindless brawling (which to be fair they did do later), but by allowing individual characters to stand out. Nakamura, Riddle, Strong, and Balor all did that here.

*The Revival vs. TUE was just great tag team wrestling. Loved it.

*Didn't see much of Dakota vs. KLR. They better be telling a story with Dakota here. Obviously the highlight was the brawl afterwards. This was a case of mindless brawling, but it also had individual character stand out. Kairi, Io, and especially Nikki all shined here.

*I don't know why the Raiders vs. Forgotten Sons went as long as it did. Look, the Sons are solid workers and they tried hard here. But they're a dead act. And the Raiders taking so long to beat them wasn't the best look, IMO.

*The Cole vs. Dijakovic ladder match wasn't much, but they did some cool shit here as well.

And for another brawl, this was fun too. My boy Keith Lee Powerbombed Drew to hell. And the closing stuff with Seth and Ciampa was all well done. Ciampa defended his brand but still took Cole out too, and that was great.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## sailord

TD Stinger said:


> Fun show tonight
> 
> *We got Rhea vs. Becky tonight mother fuckers! :mark :mark :mark
> 
> Yes, I know I'm being manipulated. I know they're using the main roster stars as a ratings ploy. I'm not stupid. But it's Becky vs. Rhea. I don't care why I'm getting it, I'm just going to watch it and enjoy it. And for the time it lasted it was really good. The signs of chemistry were there. I can't wait to see a true match one day.
> 
> *Riddle vs. Ricochet was a good little sprint. And the stuff they did afterwards was really cool too. That's how you do brand warfare well. Not mindless brawling (which to be fair they did do later), but by allowing individual characters to stand out. Nakamura, Riddle, Strong, and Balor all did that here.
> 
> *The Revival vs. TUE was just great tag team wrestling. Loved it.
> 
> *Didn't see much of Dakota vs. KLR. They better be telling a story with Dakota here. Obviously the highlight was the brawl afterwards. This was a case of mindless brawling, but it also had individual character stand out. Kairi, Io, and especially Nikki all shined here.
> 
> *I don't know why the Raiders vs. Forgotten Sons went as long as it did. Look, the Sons are solid workers and they tried hard here. But they're a dead act. And the Raiders taking so long to beat them wasn't the best look, IMO.
> 
> *The Cole vs. Dijakovic ladder match wasn't much, but they did some cool shit here as well.
> 
> And for another brawl, this was fun too. My boy Keith Lee Powerbombed Drew to hell. And the closing stuff with Seth and Ciampa was all well done. Ciampa defended his brand but still took Cole out too, and that was great.


I loved how Matt riddle launched Balor with his feet when he tried to do his stomp


----------



## WWEfan4eva

So Dakota loss again

Hope this story leads to something after Survivor Series


----------



## Taroostyles

So did they not announce last man for Team Ciampa or the mens team for Survivor Series?


----------



## sailord

Taroostyles said:


> So did they not announce last man for Team Ciampa or the mens team for Survivor Series?


They didn't tho honestly hope it stays a surprise until the match or they might say on the kick off show


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prescott1189

I'm sure everyone knew watching it that the likes of Becky Lynch, Seth Rollins, the Raw & Smackdown Superstars were going to invade but what are thoughts about what transpired?? We got a Becky Lynch vs. Rhea Ripley which was really good until the double DQ then Matt Riddle vs. Ricochet, also the ending to Kay Lee Ray vs. Dakota Kai when the Raw & Smackdown Women's division invaded absolutely marked out to the Io & Kairi staredown which brought back Stardom feels then Nikki Cross went ham on everyone, Undisputed ERA vs. The Revival which was good as well leading to a Raw & Smackdown invasion then the Forgotten Sons vs. War Raiders and finally Cole/Dijakovic Ladder Match also leading to another Raw & Smackdown invasion then Ciampa/Rollins had a crazy brawl. We can already see NXT invading Smackdown this Friday. I will say the disappointment is we don't know who the last person will be on Team Ciampa. I feel like it was all about Survivor Series.


----------



## Whacker

*Re: Tonight's NXT go home show*

I don't know about most of what happened tonight. I will say this, the match with Becky and Ripley was pretty good. I don't quite understand what Ripley's character is though. I'll withhold judgement, I just don't know what I'm suppose to get from it. 

I will say, I am excited to see the women's war games match on Saturday night. Been a long time since I've gotten excited about an NXT match. Hunter is doing a good job getting some stories going down there.


----------



## sailord

*Re: Tonight's NXT go home show*



Prescott1189 said:


> I'm sure everyone knew watching it that the likes of Becky Lynch, Seth Rollins, the Raw & Smackdown Superstars were going to invade but what are thoughts about what transpired?? We got a Becky Lynch vs. Rhea Ripley which was really good until the double DQ then Matt Riddle vs. Ricochet, also the ending to Kay Lee Ray vs. Dakota Kai when the Raw & Smackdown Women's division invaded absolutely marked out to the Io & Kairi staredown which brought back Stardom feels then Nikki Cross went ham on everyone, Undisputed ERA vs. The Revival which was good as well leading to a Raw & Smackdown invasion then the Forgotten Sons vs. War Raiders and finally Cole/Dijakovic Ladder Match also leading to another Raw & Smackdown invasion then Ciampa/Rollins had a crazy brawl. We can already see NXT invading Smackdown this Friday. I will say the disappointment is we don't know who the last person will be on Team Ciampa. I feel like it was all about Survivor Series.


I hope we don't find out who the 4th person is until the match happens so I like we don't know tho it will probably be announced on the pre show tho I hope not


----------



## sailord

I like if you read Ciampa lips he says This is my house mother fucker


----------



## Prosper

Ace said:


> Kairi Sane is low key the hottest woman in the company


Kairi turned heel and she's suddenly a dime piece :book


----------



## DJ Punk

AEW fans to Moxley: "MOXLEY! MOXLEY! MOXLEY!"

NXT fans to Rollins: "GO BACK HOME! GO BACK HOME!"


----------



## Ace

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kairi turned heel and she's suddenly a dime piece :book


 It's true lol, she was cute as a corny babyface. As an evil anime character with more personality who wears leather and has interesting make up, she's hot af.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Did they just give any diva of importance not named Becky from either brand the night off during an invasion angle? This invasion felt like a whole pile of nothing esp for the divas.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

UE/Revival was awesome that was a real Tag match missing from the MR, Glad UE went over.

Becky/Ripley is a must for the MR at some stage too.


----------



## Donnie

Rico/Riddle was TRASH of the highest order :lmao 

These fucking idiots really attempted a 4 minute EPIC with a awful catch spots, head drops leading to shitty no selling with a dumb return move, and then a shitty finish. 

A perfect representation of everything i hate about NXT


----------



## Asuka842

Becky vs. Rhea was quite good. I'd love to see them face off again in the future.

They'd BETTER have a good payoff with this Dakota stuff, because it's getting tedious to see her lose all the time.

TUE vs. The Revival was MOTN, great match.

Cole vs. Dijakovic was also good.

The brawls were great.

Really good show overall.


----------



## Zyta

Ace said:


> Kairi Sane is low key the hottest woman in the company


She already was, though Taynara is a close second.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

the ending was weak. other than that solid show.


----------



## domotime2

i hear people say NxT was good this week but i feel bad.... i just don't care. RAW and SD is soooooooooo bad.... Survivor series is suchhhh garbage.... that it doesn't matter what's happening on NxT. It's just an extension of the other brands. It's just another brand now. 

Plus, I'm in the boat of i don't care about watching the 'journey' of these guys anymore. They ruined and destroyed too many nxt people for me to care. PLUS AGAIN... i just don't GET IT! What the hell is NXT at this point? 

And now that's it's on TV, my issue with NxT since day 1 gets even larger with over-exposure. When Velveteen Dream goes on Raw.... great? So the guy who was wrestling on Wednesdays's is now on Monday. Oooooooh great. It's just a 3rd brand now within a terribly organized wrestling company right now.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Really good show. Looking forward to TakeOver and Survivor Series.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Tag match was pure fire, Cole/Dijakovic was a banger as well. Good episode.


----------



## DammitChrist

I watched this episode believing that the theme was basically going to be about the other 2 brands invading NXT, so I was NOT expecting to see a MOTY candidate last night :done

The Revival and Undisputed Era just delivered a pretty damn good tag match last night :mark:

It's probably my favorite tag match from WWE this year :trips8


----------



## Stellar

Finally watched NXT last night. They really did bring in talent from RAW and Smackdown on the show. Some great wrestling in the ring too.

If the last person for the Mens War Games match isn't who most of us have been predicting, hopefully it's still a nice surprise. Good episode. I'm ready for War Games and Survivor Series to get here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Clique

*WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 11/27*










*Undisputed ERA to defend NXT Tag Team Titles against Lee & Dijakovic*



WWE said:


> Keith Lee & Dominik Dijakovic stood victorious alongside Tommaso Ciampa and Kevin Owens over The Undisputed ERA in WarGames on Saturday at NXT TakeOver. Now, the two titans will look to make it two in a row, as they challenge Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish for the NXT Tag Team Championship tomorrow night.
> 
> Can The Undisputed ERA bounce back from their WarGames loss and hang on to their titles, or will Lee & Dijakovic bring their golden reign to an end?












*Akira Tozawa challenges NXT Cruiserweight Champion Lio Rush*



> The NXT Cruiserweight Championship will be on the line Wednesday night, as well, as Lio Rush defends against Raw Superstar Akira Tozawa.
> 
> Tozawa has been impressive in recent weeks on Monday Night Raw, taking Superstars like Buddy Murphy and Andrade to the limit, as well as bringing the fight to Rush in a Triple Threat Match for the title during the Survivor Series Kickoff on Sunday. However, The Man of The Hour has been preoccupied in recent weeks with Angel Garza, who’s been playing mind games with Rush’s family. Can the champion keep his focus on Tozawa?







*Will Dakota Kai explain her shocking actions at TakeOver: WarGames?*



> Dakota Kai got the opportunity she wanted when she was added to Team Ripley after Mia Yim was taken out prior to the first-ever Women’s WarGames Match.
> 
> What she did with that opportunity shocked the NXT Universe to its core, as Kai stepped out of her team’s pod, then turned around and kicked her best friend, Tegan Nox, in the face. Kai continued to pummel Nox, targeting her surgically repaired knee after ripping its brace off.
> 
> Nox has vowed to get answers, while Kai has said little else than “All’s fair in love and WarGames.” Will we get any more insight into Kai’s actions?












*Is Tommaso Ciampa’s hunt for the NXT Championship back on?*



> Tommaso Ciampa told Goldie, his beloved NXT Championship, that their reunion would be put on hold as he sought to punish The Undisputed ERA in WarGames.
> 
> The Blackheart, along with Keith Lee, Dominik Dijakovic & Kevin Owens, did just that inside the double cages. It was Ciampa himself who picked up the win for his team after driving Cole through two tables with a devastating Air Raid Crash from the top of the structure. Now that Ciampa has pinned Cole, the reigning NXT Champion, will he be back on the hunt to reclaim the title? Find out on WWE NXT, live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope Dakota talks tomorrow, I might not beable to watch, But I got it recorded


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Mauro is off the show tonight according to Post Wrestling.


----------



## Garty

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Mauro is off the show tonight according to Post Wrestling.


He must still be suffering from that "sore throat". As I have admitted, I don't like the way he calls the matches and how over the top he is, but I don't hate the guy. I really think that there should be some type of recourse for Graves and not just handing him a WWE PR to read saying, "I'm sorry..." What is the proper recourse? I don't know, but some type of action needs to be taken.

Mental illness, from an outside view, is not something everyone can or will understand. I've been dealing with my own issues for almost 15 years now and all I ever heard was, "do this, do that and you'll be fine". "Just change". Don't you think if it was that easy to do, I'd already be doing whatever "it" is? I don't blame, or ask sympathy from anyone. These are my struggles and only I can "fix" them.


----------



## Clique

I like Mauro Ranallo as the lead commentator for NXT. I'll take Mauro's passion and quirkiness and the goofy pop culture references any day of the week over some of the personalityless drones we've been subjected to on WWE commentary. I'm rooting for Mauro to overcome all his mental health struggles he is battling. I truly do as I can legitimately empathize. I don't know much about the situation with Corey Graves so I will not speak to it further. 

As for a replacement, I'm pulling for *Tom Phillips*. Tom should have been moved to Raw as the lead commentator during the draft, but calling NXT would be good. If not Tom due to whatever behind the scenes 'producing' role he has taken then I'll gladly take *Byron Saxton* too.


----------



## rbl85

Regal said that Lee and Dijakovic have a title match because they had a great showing at Survivor Series…..

Lee was great but Dijakovic wasn't at Survivor Series XD


----------



## Bosco82

Tom Phillips is the replacement for Mauro for tonight


----------



## TD Stinger

On one hand I don't think TUE should lose the tag belts yet. But on the other I don't want to see Lee lose after his performances this weekend.


----------



## Joseph92

This show is SO MUCH BETTER without Mauro!


----------



## Kratosx23

TD Stinger said:


> On one hand I don't think TUE should lose the tag belts yet. But on the other I don't want to see Lee lose after his performances this weekend.


You know what that means.....another DQ. :troll


----------



## TD Stinger

@MarkyWhipwreck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199864536096026624
Lee just killed Cole. Thought you should know.

Fun match, at least Dijak took the pin.


----------



## sailord

Fuckin lol Lee just yeeted Cole


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> Lee just killed Cole. Thought you should know.
> 
> Fun match, at least Dijak took the pin.


I saw, just remember Cole eliminated Lee in the Worlds Collide tournament. I'll never let you forget as long as we're friends on this site.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I saw, just remember Cole eliminated Lee in the Worlds Collide tournament. I'll never let you forget as long as we're friends on this site.


The Stinger has no memory of that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TD Stinger

Dakota looks fucking fine. That is all.


----------



## MEMS

I don’t want to post it over there because I know how sensitive those fans are but I can’t even check in on AEW anymore. It’s really bad. Maybe it’s magnified up against NXT but I’m not even sure it’s on Raw/SD level anymore. I’m really stunned it’s still getting the hype it is.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Face Dakota was hot, heel Dakota is even hotter :sodone


----------



## sailord

What a fun cw match


----------



## TD Stinger

Please....please for the love of God just let Rhea win the belt when they face off.


----------



## Reil

Going to drop an unpopular opinion in here:

I'm still fine with Rhea winning the title but holy fucking shit she is an awful promo. That promo she cut was so goddamn terrible. She came across as a massive fucking tryhard and it harmed her image in my eyes.


----------



## MEMS

sailord said:


> What a fun cw match


That was physical and awesome


----------



## CM Buck

Fish is reportedly injured again after being thrown out of the ring.


----------



## sailord

MEMS said:


> That was physical and awesome


I really loved that outside suplex spot most of the time that spot just gets teased without someone hitting it


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid show overall:

*I missed like half of the opening segment because I was flipping back and forth between this and Jericho on AEW. I'll just say that I loved Ciampa's "King" line to Balor.

*The tag match with Roddy in jeans was pretty good. Great mix of the power of Lee and Dijak and the technical ability of Roddy and KOR, who chopped away at the monsters. Lee looked great here, that dive from Dijak was great. And my God, Keith Lee killed Cole with that Pounce.

Finish was kind of silly if I'm being honest, thought at least Lee didn't eat the pin.

*Mansoor is pretty good young talent. Yeah he gets used because of the Saudi partnership, but he's pretty talented too. I hope he can get a CW Title shot in the future.

*Dakota vs. Candice was pretty damn good while it lasted. Great counters, strikes, all that. DQ finish brings it down a bit. I don't know why Kai couldn't just beat LeRae and then do the post match beatdown. In other news, Rhea saves the day and is awesome.

*Rush vs. Tozawas was a really good match. Tozawa is honestly one of the most consistent wrestlers they have, and he showed it again here. Another great defense for Rush.

*Xia Li man, I'm starting to be really impressed by her. She pulls out a Deadlift Powerbomb out of nowhere, and she hits some good strikes on Shayna and her goons.

But getting away from that, Rhea, again is awesome. The crowd treats her like a star. And I like the little touch that Shayna is super cocky, until Rhea comes out and upstages her. Just please let Rhea win the title.

*Ciampa and Balor had a pretty good match to close. I love that Balor doesn't pick sides. He'll take Cole's help to beat Ciampa, but then lay out Cole too. That's how you make a good anti hero.


----------



## KrysRaw1

No Mauro right? I may watch the show then.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> But getting away from that, Rhea, again is awesome. The crowd treats her like a star. And I like the little touch that Shayna is super cocky, until Rhea comes out and upstages her. Just please let Rhea win the title.


Really hoping they have her win the title soon and that they don't decide to drag it out by having Shayna retain with help of Duke/Shafir in order to give Rhea some "underdog" angle. Just let it be a clean cut match where Rhea wins decisively.


----------



## elo

Reil said:


> Going to drop an unpopular opinion in here:
> 
> *I'm still fine with Rhea winning the title but holy fucking shit she is an awful promo. That promo she cut was so goddamn terrible. She came across as a massive fucking tryhard and it harmed her image in my eyes.*


She's got her hard Aussie accent, phrases and mannerisms and they do come across tryhardish - "I'll drop ya" had me in stitches - it was delivered exactly how it would be heard in Oz suburbia between two low IQ bogans getting ready to punch off. (the only thing it was missing was the word cunt after I'll drop ya.)

Her promo work will hurt her but she has a great presence and is very solid in the ring which means she'll be loved by HHH and be champion soon. The main roster.....that'll be rough if she doesn't figure out quickly how to play Vince's bullshit games.


----------



## Asuka842

I hope Fish is alright. These guys have wrestled three times in less than a week, they've got be tired by now. Also the match was good, but they did make Dijakovic look dumb with that finish. But if they're building up Lee as a future title contender, then I'm all for that.

Candice vs. Dakota, Dakota's is playing heel well, but I'm still iffy on turning yet another natural babyface heel. Between Bayley, Sami, Kairi and now Dakota, they've done that a lot recently, they need some credible faces at least. But we'll see where it goes.

Rhea is on fire. Really my only potential concern is that they won't pull the trigger soon enough, Rhea has ALL the momentum right now. She needs to win the belt SOON I think. Don't risk cooling her off by dragging this out much longer.

Tozawa with get his proper run with the CW belt someday, hopefully. But meanwhile, really good match and Lio has been a solid champion so far.

If they're trying to build up Xia Li as a future star, then I'm all for that.

Finn vs. Ciampa was really good as well. And I'm glad that Finn seems to be doing his own thing instead of just joining TUE.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I've watched that about 100 times now and I still don't get it. It defied the laws of physics.


----------



## tommo010

Lady Ref Jess is apparently moving to Smackdown


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199909762822918144
She can cut a better promo than most of the roster


----------



## Clique

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Good GOD in heaven, Keith Lee killed Cole!!!
*Oooh, BASK IN HIS GLORY*


----------



## tommo010

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I've watched that about 100 times now and I still don't get it. It defied the laws of physics.


It's like someone is off to the side of stage holding a rope and pulling him through the air


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Does anyone know why Takeover still isn't on Hulu?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I'm torn, on one hand I'm glad to see Xia get a spotlight; on the other hand, I don't want to see her get choked out by Sharon Corbin for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Stellar

Am I the only one that doesn't want to see Balor beat Cole? Just me? Probably. It's bad enough that Balor beat Ciampa and Riddle. Like, i'm not enjoying the way that this is heading.

It's like they brought in a guy that I find to be so generic and boring to be at the top of a show that I really like.

Anyway, enjoyed most of the show.

Loved that they tried hard to make it seem like winning at Survivor Series was a huge deal. Wrestlers and non wrestlers celebrating.

Love that Dakota Kai is still wearing that outfit with orange. Hopefully Candice still has all of her teeth after that.

Cameron Grimes needs a new hat for sure.

Ripley still feels like such an actual tough bad-ass.


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 12/4










*Rhea Ripley looks for payback against Dakota Kai*




> Dakota Kai





> shocked the NXT Universe at NXT TakeOver: WarGames when she betrayed her best friend Tegan Nox and walked out on Team Ripley during the first-ever Women’s WarGames Match.
> 
> Tomorrow night on NXT, the turncoat will have to come face-to-face with the captain of the team she left high and dry: Rhea Ripley. The Nightmare stopped Kai’s brutal attack on Candice LeRae last week with a big boot that knocked a steel chair out of Kai’s clutches.
> 
> Will Kai’s new attitude make a difference, or will Ripley stomp out Kai? Find out tonight on WWE NXT, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!












*Damian Priest and Killian Dain lock horns*



> The intense rivalry between Damian Priest and Killian Dain is far from over, as the two monsters will collide tonight on NXT.
> 
> The two titans started out each going after Pete Dunne, but soon turned on each other as TakeOver: WarGames approached and Dain, Priest and Dunne battled in an all-out brawl to earn an NXT Championship Match at Survivor Series. Amid the battle, Dain crushed The Archer of Infamy, potentially cracking some of Priest’s ribs.
> 
> Will that affect Priest at all, or will he get payback on The Beast of Belfast? Find out on WWE NXT, live tonight at 8/7 C on USA!








*How will Adam Cole respond to Finn Bálor’s attack?*



> NXT Champion Adam Cole thought he had found another ally in Finn Bálor, who previously stepped in between Tommaso Ciampa and his title. But after Cole helped Bálor defeat The Blackheart, the NXT Champion found out he was sorely mistaken, as Bálor clobbered him with a Pele Kick.
> 
> After being taken out by “The Prince,” how will Cole and his Undisputed ERA running buddies respond?








*Can Lio Rush and Angel Garza be kept apart?*



> The rivalry between NXT Cruiserweight Champion Lio Rush and Angel Garza has grown in intensity in recent weeks. After Garza blew a kiss at the champion’s wife following their encounter several weeks ago, Rush confronted his rival after Garza’s match on the TakeOver: WarGames Pre-Show, decking the brash Superstar.
> 
> That set Garza off, as he tried to go after The Man of The Hour while Rush was thanking Akira Tozawa for a hard-fought battle last Wednesday. As this rivalry continues to heat up, can these two Superstars be kept from brawling? Find out tonight on WWE NXT, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Why are they using Dakota's Babyface Pic?


----------



## gl83

On "The Bump" they announced that Damien Priest is not cleared to wrestle, so his match against Killian Dain is off the table. Instead we're getting the return of KUSHIDA.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Damn I legit forgot they have KUSHIDA. The roster of NXT is way too stacked.


----------



## Dolorian

In for Rhea, let's see how this goes.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

In for Dakota Kai


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dakota Kai really turned into the sexiest bitch in WWE after her turn.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wow, Dakota is Hot


----------



## Dolorian

Plot twist.


----------



## Dolorian

Date is set for Rhea vs Shayna for the title. Very good segment overall. Nice way to avoid the Rhea vs Dakota match which truly didn't need to happen.


----------



## gl83

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Dakota Kai really turned into the sexiest bitch in WWE after her turn.


Also they remixed her theme and gave her a new titantron


----------



## Piehound

"Grimey" to his friends...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cole starting to take some clean L's. You know what that means. They starting to see Cole is stale.


----------



## DJ Punk

What's up with Bobby Fish constantly getting injured?


----------



## MEMS

Showstopper said:


> Cole starting to take some clean L's. You know what that means. They starting to see Cole is stale.


Starting? He’s been taking clean Ls his entire time in NXT. And he’s booked so well it never hurts him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MEMS said:


> Starting? He’s been taking clean Ls his entire time in NXT. And he’s booked so well it never hurts him.


It will eventually, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Garty

Only 12 replies during a 2+ hour show?!


----------



## Piehound

DJ Punk said:


> Whar's up with Bobby Fish constantly getting injured?


He's 40. A body can only take so much for so long before it says "WFT are you doing to me?! Stop it!!"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> Cole starting to take some clean L's. You know what that means. They starting to see Cole is stale.


This was literally to set up a match between Cole & Lee which Cole will win. The try-hard reaching of "Starting to see Cole is stale" is wild and honestly hilarious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This was literally to set up a match between Cole & Lee which Cole will win. The try-hard reaching of "Starting to see Cole is stale" is wild and honestly hilarious.


Not a reach at all. Same shit every week. Not one difference in character from last year to this year, or even just since he won the title. It's the same old shit every week.

And Lee is more over than him now. Ciampa, too. The pop Ciampa got when he picked up the title tonight proved that.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> Not a reach at all. Same shit every week. Not one difference in character from last year to this year, or even just since he won the title. It's the same old shit every week.
> 
> And Lee is more over than him now. Ciampa, too. The pop Ciampa got when he picked up the title tonight proved that.


Alright so we're definitely reaching. So let me take you through a character breakdown of Adam Cole since you there's no change (which really shows you haven't been watching a damn thing)

Cole's character last year was literally a chickenshit heel who relied on his faction to do all his work for him, he rarely won on his own clean. That culminated at Takeover NY where Cole over-relied on TUE and Gargano overcame those odds. Which transitioned Cole from the chickenshit who relied on TUE to a dominant leader who set the example of winning by doing it on his own. When he won the title he did it on his own, he started the prophecy and since then every defense he's had he's successfully defended on his own. It's one of the best character arcs of the year but you know people like to talk out of their necks instead of actually watching and paying attention.

As far as overness, their in full sail week in & week out where the fans for the most part try & boo heels like TUE and cheer for faces especially ones like Lee who are hot right now. Is he more over, overall? Hell no, especially not Ciampa. Let either of them see Cole at a Takeover in a singles match and Cole would win the reactions. It's just like Gargano, who was cheered over Cole at fullsail but Cole had the fans at each Takeover. Hell, until Survivor Series Cole was literally the only NXT wrestler the main roster fans cared about.

But keep reaching bro, you're almost there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Alright so we're definitely reaching. So let me take you through a character breakdown of Adam Cole since you there's no change (which really shows you haven't been watching a damn thing)
> 
> Cole's character last year was literally a chickenshit heel who relied on his faction to do all his work for him, he rarely won on his own clean. That culminated at Takeover NY where Cole over-relied on TUE and Gargano overcame those odds. Which transitioned Cole from the chickenshit who relied on TUE to a dominant leader who set the example of winning by doing it on his own. When he won the title he did it on his own, he started the prophecy and since then every defense he's had he's successfully defended on his own. It's one of the best character arcs of the year but you know people like to talk out of their necks instead of actually watching and paying attention.


I'm talking about CHARACTER development. Not a difference in a finish of his match,  Come on, man. You're better than that.



> As far as overness, their in full sail week in & week out where the fans for the most part try & boo heels like TUE and cheer for faces especially ones like Lee who are hot right now. Is he more over, overall? Hell no, especially not Ciampa. Let either of them see Cole at a Takeover in a singles match and Cole would win the reactions. It's just like Gargano, who was cheered over Cole at fullsail but Cole had the fans at each Takeover. Hell, until Survivor Series Cole was literally the only NXT wrestler the main roster fans cared about.
> 
> But keep reaching bro, you're almost there.


Lee, Ciampa, Riddle, Dream, and Balor would ALL be cheered over Cole right now in a match with him (or at the VERY least, get just as many cheers in a match). There were literally zero boos when Ciampa picked that title up tonight. Whereas in the past, there might have been when Cole was less stale and not a boring Champion. No reaching necessary, BAYBAY. :mj4


----------



## Chan Hung

Overall good show.by NXT. The ending was good!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> I'm talking about CHARACTER development. Not a difference in a finish of his match,  Come on, man. You're better than that.
> 
> Lee, Ciampa, Riddle, Dream, and Balor would ALL be cheered over Cole right now in a match with him (or at the VERY least, get just as many cheers in a match). There were literally zero boos when Ciampa picked that title up tonight. Whereas in the past, there might have been when Cole was less stale and not a boring Champion. No reaching necessary, BAYBAY. :mj4


Literally everything I just said was character development, not sure if you're not reading fully or just ignorantly ignoring it. Hence it practially being displayed for you to see all over NXT TV with segments like these

Tensions boil over backstage among members of Undisputed ERA

I'm just gonna hope you were just choosing to ignore it, because "you're better than that"

The fact that you had to add in parentheses "get as many cheers" single-handedly proves my point. Again, read carefully. They're in full sail, where for the most part they try to cheer for the faces & root against the heels traditionally. Using Ciampa "not getting any boo's" when he picked up the title is a poor example. Gargano was cheered like an all time face in his feud against Cole but was booed AT THREE CONSECUTIVE TAKEOVERS. Do you not think there's a difference between Full sail & a Takeover? At a Takeover, the only one who could match Cole's overness is Dream and no one you mentioned would be more over.

But honestly, you thinking Cole's reign is stale isn't surprising since you enjoyed the hell hole of a feud that was Ciampa & Gargano which nearly killed NXT until Cole won the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Literally everything I just said was character development, not sure if you're not reading fully or just ignorantly ignoring it. Hence it practially being displayed for you to see all over NXT TV with segments like these
> 
> Tensions boil over backstage among members of Undisputed ERA
> 
> I'm just gonna hope you were just choosing to ignore it, because "you're better than that"


As you mentioned in your first post and misfired, you're talking about finishes of matches. That isn't character development. Character development is a character evolving. Even if not counting on your stablemates to win matches anymore was considered character development, it'd literally be the lowest form of character development that there is.



> The fact that you had to add in parentheses "get as many cheers" single-handedly proves my point. Again, read carefully. They're in full sail, where for the most part they try to cheer for the faces & root against the heels traditionally. Using Ciampa "not getting any boo's" when he picked up the title is a poor example. Gargano was cheered like an all time face in his feud against Cole but was booed AT THREE CONSECUTIVE TAKEOVERS. Do you not think there's a difference between Full sail & a Takeover? At a Takeover, the only one who could match Cole's overness is Dream and no one you mentioned would be more over.


Ciampa not only didn't get any boos, he got a massive pop. He's gotten massive pops since the second he returned, including in non-Full Sail situation like War Games. Ciampa and Lee get massive pops at both Full Sail and Takeover's, and that isn't changing anytime soon. Referring to Lee as a 'flavor of the month' is absolutely hilarious, though.



> But honestly, you thinking Cole's reign is stale isn't surprising since you enjoyed the hell hole of a feud that was Ciampa & Gargano which nearly killed NXT until Cole won the title.


Nearly killed NXT? Like, up until the main rosters put the NXT guys over (like Lee, for example). NXT was getting absolutely DESTROYED and humiliated in the ratings by AEW every week with Cole as Champion before they decided focus on Lee and Ciampa more recently? If not for that, Cole's horrendous feud and non-sell matches against Gargano would probably be at the forefront of everyone's mind. But I guess they need SOMETHING to elevate them past AEW for the time being since nothing else was doing it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> As you mentioned in your first post and misfired, you're talking about finishes of matches. That isn't character development. Character development is a character evolving. Even if not counting on your stablemates to win matches anymore was considered character development, it'd literally be the lowest form of character development that there is.
> 
> 
> 
> Ciampa not only didn't get any boos, he got a massive pop. He's gotten massive pops since the second he returned, including in non-Full Sail situation like War Games. Ciampa and Lee get massive pops at both Full Sail and Takeover's, and that isn't changing anytime soon. Referring to Lee as a 'flavor of the month' is absolutely hilarious, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly killed NXT? Like, up until the main rosters put the NXT guys over (like Lee, for example). NXT was getting absolutely DESTROYED and humiliated in the ratings by AEW every week with Cole as Champion before they decided focus on Lee and Ciampa more recently? If not for that, Cole's horrendous feud and non-sell matches against Gargano would probably be at the forefront of everyone's mind. But I guess they need SOMETHING to elevate them past AEW for the time being since nothing else was doing it.


So now we've went from he's been the same for a year to a form of character development. Fantastic, glad to know his character has developed within the past year. 

Ciampa has gotten massive full sail pops, let's be real here. He was the 3rd most over guy on his own team in WarGames and the 4th most over guy in the match. The crowd was still split with TUE and that should really let you know right there because Cole is infinitely more over as a singles wrestler on a Takeover. And thanks for attempting to put words in my month because not a once did I saw Lee was a flavor of the month. I said Cole would be more over at a Takeover.

And see, you're reaching is showing again. They put the focus on Lee & Ciampa? Are you serious? The ratings boosted due to the invasion of Raw & SD the hype around the superstars. And If were keeping it honest, Adam Cole & Rhea Ripley were the number one & two stars of the nxt invasion, so some focus would be on them correct? The fact that you said Ciampa is hilarious because he was irrelevant as hell in the invasion, was in fact DOA his first night against The Miz. But lets just ignore that. And Cole's horrendous feud & matches against Gargano that were universally praised outside of a small percentage of this forum that makes us jackshit of the entire wrestling community? lol alright my guy, keep boosting.


----------



## Killmonger

Only thing fans react to about Cole is boom and bay bay. He's a geek that has been the same dude for years. Same level or promos. Same boring persona. Only thing different now is these spotfest matches with little to no selling. 

BASK IN KEITH LEE'S GLORY.


----------



## ellthom

I really want Lee to win the title now 

Strike while the iron is hot WWE.


----------



## Asuka842

I REALLY hope Rhea wins the title. It's fine of it's on TV, she's on such a hot streak that they shouldn't risk cooling her off by dragging this out too long.


----------



## Dolorian

Asuka842 said:


> I REALLY hope Rhea wins the title. It's fine of it's on TV, she's on such a hot streak that they shouldn't risk cooling her off by dragging this out too long.


Yeah she should definitely win it when she faces Shayna.


----------



## sideon

Keith Lee is a star, and I love that they're using Dakota's attack on Tegan as her titantron. Also they need to bring back titantron videos, because just having the wrestlers names on the screen makes everything look so basic.


----------



## validreasoning

Dolorian said:


> Yeah she should definitely win it when she faces Shayna.


I wouldn't do match so quick

Even if she wins she loses momentum as 18th show is last for couple of weeks (no nxt episode on December 25th or January 1st).

They could easily have just built it up for few weeks and blow off at rumble takeover just like Lee and Cole (baffling wwe changed that show to world's collide).


----------



## Dolorian

validreasoning said:


> I wouldn't do match so quick
> 
> Even if she wins she loses momentum as 18th show is last for couple of weeks (no nxt episode on December 25th or January 1st).
> 
> They could easily have just built it up for few weeks and blow off at rumble takeover just like Lee and Cole (baffling wwe changed that show to world's collide).


Well the match is already set. The timing is definitely not ideal but the time is definitely right to have Rhea win the title. It is indeed baffling they aren't doing a Takeover on January but Rhea can have a great showing at the Rumble which can make up for the lack of shows on the previous weeks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So now we've went from he's been the same for a year to a form of character development. Fantastic, glad to know his character has developed within the past year.
> 
> Ciampa has gotten massive full sail pops, let's be real here. He was the 3rd most over guy on his own team in WarGames and the 4th most over guy in the match. The crowd was still split with TUE and that should really let you know right there because Cole is infinitely more over as a singles wrestler on a Takeover. And thanks for attempting to put words in my month because not a once did I saw Lee was a flavor of the month. I said Cole would be more over at a Takeover.
> 
> And see, you're reaching is showing again. They put the focus on Lee & Ciampa? Are you serious? The ratings boosted due to the invasion of Raw & SD the hype around the superstars. And If were keeping it honest, Adam Cole & Rhea Ripley were the number one & two stars of the nxt invasion, so some focus would be on them correct? The fact that you said Ciampa is hilarious because he was irrelevant as hell in the invasion, was in fact DOA his first night against The Miz. But lets just ignore that. And Cole's horrendous feud & matches against Gargano that were universally praised outside of a small percentage of this forum that makes us jackshit of the entire wrestling community? lol alright my guy, keep boosting.


Ratings went up with the invasion. It was even said NXT won their first night due to the overrun, which heavily featured Ciampa and Rollins squaring off.

Rhea has been the biggest star on the NXT roster the past month or so. The focus has been on her, Shayna, Lee, and Ciampa. TUE has taken a big backseat during the invasion in comparison to the people I listed above and the main roster people who were on NXT. Still waiting for all of this character development Cole has had. He's had literally none. Same as his stablemates. Zero.



Killmonger said:


> Only thing fans react to about Cole is boom and bay bay. He's a geek that has been the same dude for years. Same level or promos. Same boring persona. Only thing different now is these spotfest matches with little to no selling.
> 
> BASK IN KEITH LEE'S GLORY.


Facts.


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah never quite felt it with Adam Cole, he just seems...there. Personally as far as NXT is concerned Rhea Ripley and to a lesser extent Io Shirai are the reason I watch.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> Ratings went up with the invasion. It was even said NXT won their first night due to the overrun, which heavily featured Ciampa and Rollins squaring off.
> 
> Rhea has been the biggest star on the NXT roster the past month or so. The focus has been on her, Shayna, Lee, and Ciampa. TUE has taken a big backseat during the invasion in comparison to the people I listed above and the main roster people who were on NXT. Still waiting for all of this character development Cole has had. He's had literally none. Same as his stablemates. Zero.
> 
> 
> 
> Facts.


You realize what an overrun is right? And the overrun literally featured every star that NXT had and they looked strong at a point in the segment, you're not making a single point. Cole won the ladder match during the overun 

It's almost hilarious that you just choose to blindly ignore everything. Now let's see, TUE has taken a backseat yet the Cole has been their most featured star not named Rhea. Cole was literally the talk of the wrestling world this past November with the matches he's produced and star quality he's shown during the invasion. The damn show is putting over his past month calling him Mr. November yet he took a backseat? He got the biggest win over anybody not named Rhea Ripley during the invasion over Daniel Bryan, yet he took a backseat. Anyone with two set of eyeballs could literally tell you this.

But it's clear with you, you just continue to ignore facts and it's pretty weak tbh.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I enjoyed NXT this week. It's good to see Kushida back on TV, though he seemed a little slower than I remember him I'm sure he'll shake off the rust over the next few weeks. Keith Lee's incredible. He's got it all. This guy speaks well, he's over, he's a hoss boss, he's one of the most agile big men I've ever seen and he looks like he could kick your fucking ass in real life; which makes him stand out among todays wrestlers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You realize what an overrun is right? And the overrun literally featured every star that NXT had and they looked strong at a point in the segment, you're not making a single point. Cole won the ladder match during the overun
> 
> It's almost hilarious that you just choose to blindly ignore everything. Now let's see, TUE has taken a backseat yet the Cole has been their most featured star not named Rhea. Cole was literally the talk of the wrestling world this past November with the matches he's produced and star quality he's shown during the invasion. The damn show is putting over his past month calling him Mr. November yet he took a backseat? He got the biggest win over anybody not named Rhea Ripley during the invasion over Daniel Bryan, yet he took a backseat. Anyone with two set of eyeballs could literally tell you this.
> 
> But it's clear with you, you just continue to ignore facts and it's pretty weak tbh.


If you don't think the main roster invading NXT was the talk of NXT and the wrestling world last month, I simply don't know what to tell you. It was all about the main roster invading NXT and to a lesser extent Rhea. It is literally what lifted NXT past AEW, which never happened without the main roster's help previously. Ignoring points. Irony at it's finest right there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I still haven't watched it as I am pretty damn sick right now but did see the overrun. That image of Keith Lee rising up behind Balor was EPIC!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> If you don't think the main roster invading NXT was the talk of NXT and the wrestling world last month, I simply don't know what to tell you. It was all about the main roster invading NXT and to a lesser extent Rhea. It is literally what lifted NXT past AEW, which never happened without the main roster's help previously. Ignoring points. Irony at it's finest right there.


I never once said the angle wasn't, you're jumping way too much. The angle was of course a big talk of the month, the stars who shined the brightest and became the talk of the month during the angle were Adam Cole & Rhea Ripley. It's still funny how you're claiming Rhea was such a big part while Cole was literally her equal in terms of buzz. Is that hard to understand?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I never once said the angle wasn't, you're jumping way too much. The angle was of course a big talk of the month, the stars who shined the brightest and became the talk of the month during the angle were Adam Cole & Rhea Ripley. It's still funny how you're claiming Rhea was such a big part while Cole was literally her equal in terms of buzz. Is that hard to understand?


It is because it's not true. People were talking about the main roster invading and Rhea being the one who should beat Shayna for the women's NXT Title. Or, whether or not she should just jump to the main roster and win the Women's Rumble. TUE was a distant topic to those two things.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> It is because it's not true. People were talking about the main roster invading and Rhea being the one who should beat Shayna for the women's NXT Title. Or, whether or not she should just jump to the main roster and win the Women's Rumble. TUE was a distant topic to those two things.


Ignoring again I see. The internet was literally on fire when Cole defeated Daniel Bryan, he trended worldwide. That match was easily one of the biggest talks of the whole invasion. Hell, when he appeared on Raw a few days later people were still buzzing. Then the week of Survivor Series one of the major talking points how Cole was working his ass off that week from a ladder match, an 8 man tag, WarGames and then Survivor Series. Oh yeah, him and Pete Dunne trended worldwide after their match at Survivor Series too. Maybe you were stuck in a circle of 5 people or something and didn't look at the internet at all because saying Cole was a distant topic is very incorrect.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ignoring again I see. The internet was literally on fire when Cole defeated Daniel Bryan, he trended worldwide. That match was easily one of the biggest talks of the whole invasion. Hell, when he appeared on Raw a few days later people were still buzzing. Then the week of Survivor Series one of the major talking points how Cole was working his ass off that week from a ladder match, an 8 man tag, WarGames and then Survivor Series. Oh yeah, him and Pete Dunne trended worldwide after their match at Survivor Series too. Maybe you were stuck in a circle of 5 people or something and didn't look at the internet at all because saying Cole was a distant topic is very incorrect.


And all of that was secondary to the actual invasion, Rhea/Shayna, the Men's match, the women's match, and the WarGames matches themselves. Lots of folks thought all of those matches were overrated. And once he didn't sell a damn thing after the WarGames match, everyone shit on all of it. And who cares about matches? People want storyline and character; two things TUE are SORELY lacking.

And now that SS and all that jazz is over, Rhea and Keith Lee is all they are talking about in NXT.


----------



## GTL2

Finally Keith Lee is getting the exposure on tv. His house show matches are always among the best and he can work with any style opponent. The crowd loves him yet it has taken this long to get any profile on tv. There are other guys who could really help with the ratings war that just don't get air time. Isaiah Scott had an impact but not part of any longer term plan. Robert Stone/Outliers are not in Lee's/Scott's league yet but they get really good heat live and can really work a mic. Garza gets the crowd pumped. Makes appearances here and there but could do a lot more.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> And all of that was secondary to the actual invasion, Rhea/Shayna, the Men's match, the women's match, and the WarGames matches themselves. Lots of folks thought all of those matches were overrated. And once he didn't sell a damn thing after the WarGames match, everyone shit on all of it. And who cares about matches? People want storyline and character; two things TUE are SORELY lacking.
> 
> And now that SS and all that jazz is over, Rhea and Keith Lee is all they are talking about in NXT.


The match that started the invasion was secondary to the invasion? Are you thinking before you type? Lots of folks thought those matches were overrated ? Like what 5 people on this forum? Did you see the public perception on any of his matches? Heavily favored, you're really reaching for straws at this point  Everyone shit all over it lmao, you must think 5 people on this forum equals everyone. And it's hilarious after trying to demean those matches that you go back to "who cares" because you yourself know those matches were highly regarded.

And let me ask you this, since TUE is lacking character (even though I throughly explained Cole's character just for you to ignore the truth) What are Keith Lee & Rhea's character? Since that's all anyone is talking about and since that's all people care about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The match that started the invasion was secondary to the invasion? Are you thinking before you type? Lots of folks thought those matches were overrated ? Like what 5 people on this forum? Did you see the public perception on any of his matches? Heavily favored, you're really reaching for straws at this point  Everyone shit all over it lmao, you must think 5 people on this forum equals everyone. And it's hilarious after trying to demean those matches that you go back to "who cares" because you yourself know those matches were highly regarded.
> 
> And let me ask you this, since TUE is lacking character (even though I throughly explained Cole's character just for you to ignore the truth) What are Keith Lee & Rhea's character? Since that's all anyone is talking about and since that's all people care about.


Yeah, you're right. The match before the invasion is a much bigger deal than...the ACTUAL INVASION. LOL. Yikes.

You explained that Cole's character is one that used to need his stablemates to help him, and now he doesn't. Wow. What a character.

Rhea is an actual badass that doesn't take shit from no one. Looks like one and can actually back it up. She has more charisma in an eyelash than the entire TUE has COMBINED.

I will admit Lee doesn't have some greatly defined character yet, either. I never said only TUE is lacking character, others are as well, and Lee is one of them. BUT at least in his case he's not a Champion and just recently started to get pushed after doing nothing his entire first year in NXT. Hopefully he has a better character once he gets the big push. We shall see, though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, you're right. The match before the invasion is a much bigger deal than...the ACTUAL INVASION. LOL. Yikes.
> 
> You explained that Cole's character is one that used to need his stablemates to help him, and now he doesn't. Wow. What a character.
> 
> Rhea is an actual badass that doesn't take shit from no one. Looks like one and can actually back it up. She has more charisma in an eyelash than the entire TUE has COMBINED.
> 
> I will admit Lee doesn't have some greatly defined character yet, either. I never said only TUE is lacking character, others are as well, and Lee is one of them. BUT at least in his case he's not a Champion and just recently started to get pushed after doing nothing his entire first year in NXT. Hopefully he has a better character once he gets the big push. We shall see, though.


Rhea is a badass lmao, that's a helluva defined character doesn't sound broad at all.  The fact that you have to add charisma into her character proves she doesn't have one.

Cole's character is more defined than what you described in Ripley & obviously Lee who has no character.

More charisma than Adam Cole, you sure you got that right? I can't seriously think you believe that yourself, Cole who has probably top 5 charisma in the entire company and Rhea who couldn't draw a reaction before coming to fullsail has more than Adam Cole? Adam Cole who consistently gets the biggest takeover reactions? That's laughable tbh and I like Rhea Ripley.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

This happened when NXT went off


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Rhea is a badass lmao, that's a helluva defined character doesn't sound broad at all.  The fact that you have to add charisma into her character proves she doesn't have one.
> 
> Cole's character is more defined than what you described in Ripley & obviously Lee who has no character.
> 
> More charisma than Adam Cole, you sure you got that right? I can't seriously think you believe that yourself, Cole who has probably top 5 charisma in the entire company and Rhea who couldn't draw a reaction before coming to fullsail has more than Adam Cole? Adam Cole who consistently gets the biggest takeover reactions? That's laughable tbh and I like Rhea Ripley.


Rhea's got more of a character than Cole, that's for damn sure. What the fuck is Adam Cole's character? Guy that says BAYBAY after his name? WOW. Impressive stuff right there! He gets crowd reactions at Takeover's? The single most rowdy crowds in American wrestling for the last several years?! Wow, more to be impressed by.

Pure hilarity.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

WWEfan4eva said:


> This happened when NXT went off


@BOSS of Bel-Air ; 

I was worried about Rhea making Dakota look like a bitch, so instead they had Mia make Dakota look like a bitch. Just.. wow.

Will there ever be another heel turn that doesn't immediately have a bucket of ice water dumped on it?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> Rhea's got more of a character than Cole, that's for damn sure. What the fuck is Adam Cole's character? Guy that says BAYBAY after his name? WOW. Impressive stuff right there! He gets crowd reactions at Takeover's? The single most rowdy crowds in American wrestling for the last several years?! Wow, more to be impressed by.
> 
> Pure hilarity.


Hmmm lets see 



> Cole's character last year was literally a chickenshit heel who relied on his faction to do all his work for him, he rarely won on his own clean. That culminated at Takeover NY where Cole over-relied on TUE and Gargano overcame those odds. Which transitioned Cole from the chickenshit who relied on TUE to a dominant leader who set the example of winning by doing it on his own. When he won the title he did it on his own, he started the prophecy and since then every defense he's had he's successfully defended on his own.


vs



> Rhea is an actual badass that doesn't take shit from no one. Looks like one and can actually back it up.


Oh yeah pal, Rhea for sure has more character     

The takeovers were just one example, during the invasion did Cole not get great responses hell his arrival on SD got the biggest pop of the night. FFS Cole was one of the few individuals to get a reaction each time he appeared on the MR. I see you instantly ran from Rhea having more charisma as well, you're doing great man. I love it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Hmmm lets see
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah pal, Rhea for sure has more character
> 
> The takeovers were just one example, during the invasion did Cole not get great responses hell his arrival on SD got the biggest pop of the night. FFS Cole was one of the few individuals to get a reaction each time he appeared on the MR. I see you instantly ran from Rhea having more charisma as well, you're doing great man. I love it


What you described as Cole's character isn't a character, though. There have been plenty of chickenshit heels that relied on stablemates to help them out. Flair with the Horsemen for example. Hogan with the NWO. That is a trait, not an actual character or gimmick. I'm having a discussion with someone who doesn't even know what an actual character is. Gee whiz. And yeah, I'm sure as fuck doing alot better than you are. Ooof. And yeah, Rhea has a better look than most of the roster, including the guys and very much including Adam Cole. She sure as fuck looks more like a pro wrestler than he does.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> What you described as Cole's character isn't a character, though. There have been plenty of chickenshit heels that relied on stablemates to help them out. Flair with the Horsemen for example. Hogan with the NWO. That is a trait, not an actual character or gimmick. I'm having a discussion with someone who doesn't even know what an actual character is. Gee whiz. And yeah, I'm sure as fuck doing alot better than you are. Ooof. And yeah, Rhea has a better look than most of the roster, including the guys and very much including Adam Cole. She sure as fuck looks more like a pro wrestler than he does.


So a chickenshit heel who talks a big game but can't win on his own isn't a character but a "badass" is ? Wow lmao, that is absolute news to me. And I don't know what a character is yet you single a "badass" as being a character, one of the broadest terms possibly used. That's comedy.

And we're going after "a look" now? You really are reaching, you've went from staleness, to matches, to charisma and now having a look. You're running out of straws.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Can we end this argument? Neither Cole nor Ripley have characters in the traditional wrestling sense that can be summed up with a moniker like "Sicilian Psychopath" or "Legit Boss" but they have characteristics and motivations that are logical and self-consistent and that's the real basis for a character. 

You know Adam Cole is a loud mouth that's tough when he has his pack of goons but cuts and runs whenever things even up. You know that Rhea is a try-hard, tough girl who's always looking for a fight no matter the odds. Neither has a ton of depth but Cole has been on TV for 3 years so his character has obviously had more development even though it's still thin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So a chickenshit heel who talks a big game but can't win on his own isn't a character but a "badass" is ? Wow lmao, that is absolute news to me. And I don't know what a character is yet you single a "badass" as being a character, one of the broadest terms possibly used. That's comedy.
> 
> And we're going after "a look" now? You really are reaching, you've went from staleness, to matches, to charisma and now having a look. You're running out of straws.


I've went to different aspects because you keep bringing up different aspects. I originally brought up staleness and lack of character and you went to different aspects like matches and working 5 matches in a row or whatever. Either way, it's fine. It's all connected. We'll just agree to disagree. No big deal.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> I've went to different aspects because you keep bringing up different aspects. I originally brought up staleness and lack of character and you went to different aspects like matches and working 5 matches in a row or whatever. Either way, it's fine. It's all connected. We'll just agree to disagree. No big deal.


All good man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air ;
> 
> I was worried about Rhea making Dakota look like a bitch, so instead they had Mia make Dakota look like a bitch. Just.. wow.
> 
> Will there ever be another heel turn that doesn't immediately have a bucket of ice water dumped on it?


*Idk why people thought this would be Dakota's break out moment. It was a wasted heel turn on a floundering jobber. Truthfully, all it did was make Rhea look better. It had no impact on anyone who matters. No one cares about Tegan. *


----------



## gl83

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air ;
> 
> I was worried about Rhea making Dakota look like a bitch, so instead they had Mia make Dakota look like a bitch. Just.. wow.
> 
> Will there ever be another heel turn that doesn't immediately have a bucket of ice water dumped on it?


I fail to see what the problem is. You had Dakota basically claim responsibility in a backstage interview for taking out Mia Yim at WarGames. You had Mia go after Dakota for revenge, which sets up the grudge match next week on NXT. You avoid giving away Dakota vs Rhea right away, since that match can be saved for down the line once Rhea takes the title from Shayna and after Dakota is done with Tegan or gets added to it. Mia is basically a mini-feud for Dakota right now to get some heat on her before they have Tegan Nox return.


This all seems to be basic booking 101.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

gl83 said:


> I fail to see what the problem is. You had Dakota basically claim responsibility in a backstage interview for taking out Mia Yim at WarGames. You had Mia go after Dakota for revenge, which sets up the grudge match next week on NXT. You avoid giving away Dakota vs Rhea right away, since that match can be saved for down the line once Rhea takes the title from Shayna and after Dakota is done with Tegan or gets added to it. Mia is basically a mini-feud for Dakota right now to get some heat on her before they have Tegan Nox return.
> 
> 
> This all seems to be basic booking 101.


Did you watch the clip, did you see how badly Mia was whipping her ass? This was after Dakota had to get dq'ed because she couldn't put away Candice last week. How am I supposed to buy Dakota as a threat to Rhea if she can't beat Mia and Candice?


----------



## gl83

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Did you watch the clip, did you see how badly Mia was whipping her ass? This was after Dakota had to get dq'ed because she couldn't put away Candice last week. How am I supposed to buy Dakota as a threat to Rhea if she can't beat Mia and Candice?


I can buy it in this case since Dakota was not prepared for the little bait-and-switch between Rhea & Mia and really couldn't regroup and collect herself with Rhea out there. Maybe I'm putting too much faith into NXT, but considering that this was a turn that they've been planning for quite awhile, that they were building up to and that they had it take place at a Takeover and was a major talking point coming out of Wargames, I'm gonna give them the benefit of the doubt.


Shayna and her posse are probably getting "called up" soon, and someone like Bianca(who's been in NXT for awhile, who has been in limbo spinning her wheels for the past few months) will probably follow her during the brand shakeup post-WM. So, my assumption would be that they did this turn to build and set up Dakota up as a Top Heel for when that happens.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Did you watch the clip, did you see how badly Mia was whipping her ass? This was after Dakota had to get dq'ed because she couldn't put away Candice last week. How am I supposed to buy Dakota as a threat to Rhea if she can't beat Mia and Candice?


*Facts. Here's how I see the current women's hierarchy:

S+ Tier-Won't ever lose clean 
Rhea Ripley

S Tier-Rarely loses in general
Shayna Baszler

A Tier-Only loses to top women
Bianca Bel-Air
Io
Toni Storm

B Tier-Frequently jobs to top women but occasionally wins

Mia Yim
Candice LeRae


C Tier-Jobs to anyone relevant
Dakota Kai
Tegan Knox

If Dakota struggles against Candice, you're wasting my time with a Rhea program.*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Did you watch the clip, did you see how badly Mia was whipping her ass? This was after Dakota had to get dq'ed because she couldn't put away Candice last week. How am I supposed to buy Dakota as a threat to Rhea if she can't beat Mia and Candice?


Just give it time, It been only 2 weeks in her heel turn


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

WWEfan4eva said:


> Just give it time, It been only 2 weeks in her heel turn


It took them half that amount of time to ruin Bayley's heel turn.

What has WWE done to earn any benefit of the doubt? The one constant across all brands is how weak they book heels. Sasha turned heel and immediately lost to Becky, Bayley turned heel and immediately lost to Charlotte, Asuka turned heel and tapped out to fucking Nattie, even the invincible Fiend lost his second match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It took them half that amount of time to ruin Bayley's heel turn.
> 
> What has WWE done to earn any benefit of the doubt? The one constant across all brands is how weak they book heels. Sasha turned heel and immediately lost to Becky, Bayley turned heel and immediately lost to Charlotte, Asuka turned heel and tapped out to fucking Nattie, even the invincible Fiend lost his second match.


*Not to mention Bayley got her ass beaten by Baszler every single week going into Survivor Series and STILL tapped out to her on PPV.*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Trips is booking it, not Vince


----------



## SAMCRO

Did anyone else crack up at Kushida's over the top reaction to Cameron taking Raul out? lol he stood in the ring with his hand over his mouth like he just saw a missile hit him and blow his body up.


----------



## Clique

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2527195390662260


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203612420868104192

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 12/11









*Tommaso Ciampa, Keith Lee and Finn Bálor square off to determine No. 1 contender to the NXT Championship*








WWE said:


> The next challenger to NXT Champion Adam Cole will be determined tomorrow on NXT, when Tommaso Ciampa, Keith Lee and Finn Bálor square off in a Triple Threat Match.
> *The winner will challenge Cole for the title on the Dec. 18 edition of NXT*.
> 
> All three men have a claim to the next crack at Cole. Ciampa pinned Cole in the brutal WarGames Match at NXT TakeOver, while Lee pinned the champion in a six-man tag team match this past Wednesday. Bálor has had his sights set on the title since his return to NXT, but made his intentions clear when he clocked Cole with a Pele Kick last week.
> 
> Who will emerge victorious and earn an NXT Championship opportunity?











*Mia Yim goes one-on-one with Dakota Kai*



> Mia Yim will be out for payback when she takes on Dakota Kai tomorrow on USA Network.
> 
> Kai has heavily implied that she was behind the attack that forced Yim out of the first-ever TakeOver: WarGames, and Yim tried to get retribution this past Wednesday on USA Network, when Rhea Ripley revealed that her scheduled match with Kai was a setup for The HBIC to attack.
> 
> Kai tried to get away, but Yim kept the fight going all the way up the aisle and to the back. Will the ring be able to contain these rivals?











*Lio Rush defends his NXT Cruiserweight Championship against Angel Garza*



> The heated rivalry between NXT Cruiserweight Champion Lio Rush and Angel Garza will reach its boiling point when the two battle for the title tomorrow on USA Network.
> 
> It all started during their first championship encounter several weeks ago, when Garza taunted Rush’s wife and family in the crowd. The champion warned Garza to keep his distance, then sent a message directly to his rival when he decked Garza backstage following his match at the TakeOver: WarGames Pre-Show. Garza had to be restrained from attacking Rush the following Wednesday during a WWE.com exclusive interview.
> 
> There will be no keeping these two rivals apart when they square off for the NXT Cruiserweight Title tomorrow night.











*Is Rhea Ripley ready for Shayna Baszler?*










> Last week, Rhea Ripley got what she wanted, although not in the manner she expected.
> 
> NXT Women’s Champion Shayna Baszler granted The Nightmare *a championship match on Dec. 18*, though it was after she put Ripley to sleep in the Kirifuda Clutch. Ripley suffered a strained vocal box as a result of Baszler’s attack. She’s expected to be healed up for the title match, but is Ripley ready for next Wednesday’s showdown with The Submission Magician? Find out on WWE NXT, live tomorrow night at 8/7 C on USA!
















* Vote now in the 2019 NXT Year-End Awards *​


----------



## Dolorian

*"Is Rhea Ripley ready for Shayna Baszler?"*

Well, the real question is wether Shayna and her buddies are ready for The Nightmare


----------



## rbl85

Miz and Mrs season 2 will be on USA right after NXT.

That means that from the 29 of january there will be no overrun for NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Fire promo from Cole to start.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Lowkey salty he didn't win off that stunner


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Really liked that Shayna promo.


----------



## Dolorian

I don't know why they are booking Mia Yim so strong against Dakota honestly.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Finn heel vs Cole heel?


----------



## Clique

Chan Hung said:


> So Finn heel vs Cole heel?


Finn is a tweener. He'll kick anybody in the face.


----------



## gl83

Dolorian said:


> I don't know why they are booking Mia Yim so strong against Dakota honestly.


I'd figured it was gonna be a one-and-done before Tegan returns to feud with Dakota, but it look like her & Dakota are going to be feuding for longer. 


Also, apparently Dakota got the back of her head lacerated on the table spot, maybe a possible concussion.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think you mean January 29th
> 
> Why is people saying the day first


No, he means 29 January. The majority of the world write the date the correct way.


----------



## Gh0stFace

UDE, Keith Lee & Matt Riddle are all I care about. Everything else is trash


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Best Bout Machine said:


> No, he means 29 January. The majority of the world write the date the correct way.


No, that's how people in Australia do it, In the US M/D/Y


----------



## Best Bout Machine

WWEfan4eva said:


> No, that's how people in Australia do it, In the US M/D/Y


It's how the majority of the world does it. The US is not the majority of the world.


----------



## fabi1982

Great episode again and not even mad that Lee didnt win the no.1 contender match. Although I would love to see him as champ. Everything else was great as well, the 205 title match, the video promos from Ripley and Bazler, KUSHIDA stealing the hat. Just an easy and enjoyable watch. Only downside was seing Dakota not dominating, but well maybe not every heel can be dominant completely. Looking forward to next week with the two title matches and rooting for a Ripley title win!!


----------



## Asuka842

The CW title match was great, a bit surprised that Garza won already. But it's probably the smart move given how hot he is right now.

Well Dakota won the match technically, but it kind of feels less impressive when Mia kicked her ass afterwards and left her laid out. I really don't understand what they're trying to do with Dakota right now? Also she got heat for being a remorseless killer, yet tonight they booked her like a generic chickenshit heel, again I don't get it?

Finn vs. Cole, heel vs. Heel, that's an interesting notion.

Hopefully Rhea wins the belt next week, she's white hot and they need to not risk cooling her off by dragging this out for long.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Best Bout Machine said:


> It's how the majority of the world does it. The US is not the majority of the world.


D/M/Y for dates (for f’kn everybody except the US. I mean, how does putting the month first even make a lick of sense?)

while we’re at it, celcius for degrees and the metric system


----------



## eviltwins

LifeInCattleClass said:


> D/M/Y for dates (for f’kn everybody except the US. I mean, how does putting the month first even make a lick of sense?)
> 
> while we’re at it, celcius for degrees and the metric system


Well, I'm in country which using D/M/Y. First I thought M/D/Y format is stupid too....

Until... I created folder with date as a folder name and sort it. And I realised the best date format is Y/M/D. Even you can expand it to Y/M/D/H/Min/Sec and still makes sense


----------



## Not Lying

They've got something special in Keith Lee. I hope they don't ruin it. He carries himself like a star, he looks though as hell and crazy strong, it was hard to buy any attack on him doing any damage. He's 100x better than Strowman, in every department. Push the guy to the moon. 

Balor should beat now Cole, and Cole should be called up. Shayna and Cole have to be getting called up as soon as they were quite featured during the SS build. 

NXT's women's division is incredible. The best in the world. They actually used tonight to build Bianca up more, showcased Lacey against her, heated the feud between Dakota and Mia, and aired a small video package to hype the hell out of Rhea/Shayna next week. That's 3 segments that really didn't take that much time that build up all involved. 
On the main roster, usually the formula is you're stuck in the same tag match every-week if you're a champion/contender.


----------



## Alexander_G

Keith does not need a shot at the belt yet. I want him to be champ, but I'd want Cole to be champ a little longer first, so they need to let it stretch out first and culminate around Royal Rumble season or Wrestlemania season. I also disagree that Balor should beat Cole. Cole is doing a great job as champ at the moment.

I'm really sick of Mia Yim now. I used to like her, but she rubs me the wrong way these days anymore. She just seems like a desperate try-hard to look tough, past her prime, unexciting jabroni that's only favored by bookers because of her name. 

They're burning out all the heat that Dakota built by the way she's being ragdolled around. I can't take Dakota seriously in the ring against anyone the way she's looking in the ring. Even B-listers like Xia Li and Taynara have looked more formidable in their matches than Dakota has in hers.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Alexander_G said:


> Keith does not need a shot at the belt yet. I want him to be champ, but I'd want Cole to be champ a little longer first, so they need to let it stretch out first and culminate around Royal Rumble season or Wrestlemania season. I also disagree that Balor should beat Cole. Cole is doing a great job as champ at the moment.
> 
> I'm really sick of Mia Yim now. I used to like her, but she rubs me the wrong way these days anymore. She just seems like a desperate try-hard to look tough, past her prime, unexciting jabroni that's only favored by bookers because of her name.
> 
> *They're burning out all the heat that Dakota built by the way she's being ragdolled around. I can't take Dakota seriously in the ring against anyone the way she's looking in the ring. Even B-listers like Xia Li and Taynara have looked more formidable in their matches than Dakota has in hers.*


It's like Vince witten all over it


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Nice to see Garza win his first title in WWE but it probably should've been the WHC, this guys charisma is too much for NXT especially for something as lowly as the CW title.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Nice to see Garza win his first title in WWE but it probably should've been the WHC, this guys charisma is too much for NXT especially for something as lowly as the CW title.


* I saw your name after waiting for a Dakota booking rant all day and just get this. I'm disappointed.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> * I saw your name after waiting for a Dakota booking rant all day and just get this. I'm disappointed.*


Why rant about what I knew was coming? WWE just flat out doesn't know how to book heels. Some people want their guys/girls to turn heel to shake up their booking because they think they're going to finally start winning as a heel, me I know that turning heel is just going to lead to them being a coward and getting beat up all the time. 

I'll still root for a heel turn just because I hate how corny WWE babyfaces are, but I've learned my lesson. I bet if Reigns turned heel he'd start getting laid out by the Miz and needing to cheat to beat Shorty G.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

No Io is bad but Balor carrying NXT is good.


----------



## rbl85

No commercials for Cole vs Balor which apparently is going to open the show (not sure tho)

I hope that does not means that they're going to put a ton of commercials for the rest of the show.

EDIT : sorry it was already said in a other thread.


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 12/18









*NXT Champion Adam Cole vs. Finn Bálor kicks off NXT and will be presented commercial-free*








WWE said:


> After defeating Keith Lee and Tommaso Ciampa in a wild Triple Threat Match, Finn Bálor has earned the right to challenge NXT Champion Adam Cole tomorrow on USA Network. The NXT Championship Match will kick off the show live at 8/7 C, and will be presented commercial-free.
> 
> Bálor has made it clear that his past was his future upon his return to NXT, but Cole and The Undisputed ERA thought the first-ever Universal Champion was on their side at first. However, Bálor made it clear that he was running solo when he blasted Cole with a surprise Pele kick.
> 
> Now, Bálor will get the opportunity to show Cole, The Undisputed ERA and the NXT Universe that he runs the black-and-gold brand. Will Bálor do just that and become a two-time NXT Champion, or will Cole ensure that The Undisputed ERA continue to reign supreme?








*Rhea Ripley gets her NXT Women’s Title Match with Shayna Baszler*



> Rhea Ripley wanted a match with Shayna Baszler. She’s getting it tomorrow during NXT on USA Network, when the two square off for Baszler’s NXT Women’s Championship.
> 
> Though The Nightmare let the champion know she was coming for her last week, Ripley was focused on getting payback on Dakota Kai for her betrayal at TakeOver: WarGames. That gave Baszler the opening to send a message to the fast-rising Superstar. The Submission Magician put Ripley to sleep with the Kirifuda Clutch, then told The Nightmare that though Ripley wanted a title match, Baszler wanted it more, setting the date for their showdown.
> 
> Can Ripley put an end to Baszler’s incredible run as NXT Women’s Champion, or will Baszler continue to dominate the black-and-gold brand?








*What’s next for NXT Cruiserweight Champion Angel Garza?*



> Last Wednesday was a huge night for Angel Garza. Not only did he dethrone Lio Rush to become NXT Cruiserweight Champion, but he also proposed to his girlfriend in the ring after his big win!
> 
> After such a life-changing evening, what does the future hold for the new champion?











*Will NXT UK continue to impress ahead of Worlds Collide?*



> As the clash between NXT and NXT UK at WWE Worlds Collide on Saturday, Jan. 25 draws near, Superstars from the British brand have been crossing the pond to give NXT a taste of what lies ahead in Houston.
> 
> While Kassius Ohno came up short against Matt Riddle, Travis Banks made the most of his first USA Network appearance, pulling off a surprising win over The Forgotten Sons’ Jaxson Ryker. Will anyone else from NXT UK make the trek to Orlando on the road to Worlds Collide? Find out on NXT, live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA!









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204961793568858114








*NXT TakeOver: Portland tickets available this Friday *









* Vote now in the 2019 NXT Year-End Awards *​


----------



## Disputed

I will die of laughter if Baszler wins


----------



## Stellar

Ripley vs. Baszler is the main interest for me from the preview. Hopefully Ripley wins.

Dakota Kai, Angel Garza, "Swerve" Scott, Keith Lee, Riddle, Ciampa and more. Lots that I have an interest in still.

I don't care for Cole vs. Balor at all. I'll probably skip over the match when I eventually watch the show because Balor bores me to death.


----------



## Clique




----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Damn that's a fire card


----------



## Dolorian

The show ending with Rhea winning the title followed by a WWE 24 of Becky, perfect.


----------



## Clique

*WWE NXT is the best wrestling show on TV.

BAR NONE.*


----------



## fabi1982

Rooting for Cole and Ripley!!


----------



## rbl85

fabi1982 said:


> Rooting for Cole and Ripley!!


Ripley have to win.



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Damn that's a fire card


There is 2 matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Get your snacks ready y'all. See you in an hour. *


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Is Dakota showing up tonight?


----------



## Dolorian

Ok, let's see how this goes...Rhea to win or we riot.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I hate to hype myself out but I haven't been this excited about a wrestling show on free TV in years.


----------



## Dolorian

That was a nice pinball attempt after the pele kick.


----------



## Dolorian

Knew Balor wasn't winning here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

First Seth, now Johnny is a heel? YES. My faves are back to kick ass and I love it. These are the kind of characters that will always be the most over.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Showstopper said:


> First Seth, now Johnny is a heel? YES. My faves are back to kick ass and I love it. These are the kind of characters that will always be the most over.


 I didn't see that as a heel turn at all. More of a face giving the heel his comeuppance. It was great either way.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I can't believe Cameron Grimes just beat Kushida clean. Thankfully I'm not a betting man because I would have bet my left nut that that _wouldn't_ happen


----------



## Dolorian

Io next, cool \m/


----------



## Dolorian

That was a good quick match.


----------



## Dolorian

Please don't let Dakota interfere in the match.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

This screams Big Match. I'm praying it lives up to it.


----------



## Dolorian

Kowalski's Killer said:


> This screams Big Match. I'm praying it lives up to it.


Crossing fingers.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Dolorian said:


> Please don't let Dakota interfere in the match.


Same


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Finally


----------



## Dolorian

Fuck yes!!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

That lived up to the hype!


----------



## Dolorian

Holy shit the near finishes to that match had me at the edge of my seat.

Good stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just stopping by to say that Rhea fucking Ripley is your new champ bitches!

Fuck yes. Great match.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

About time they had Shayna loses the belt. Hello Rumble time for Shayna also Ripley to lead the new era for the woman's division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*RHEA FUCKING DID IT!!!!! THAT MATCH WAS AMAZING! I THOUGHT SHE WAS FUCKED!!!! HOLY SHIT WHAT BOOKING!!!!*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dolorian

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *RHEA FUCKING DID IT!!!!! THAT MATCH WAS AMAZING! I THOUGHT SHE WAS FUCKED!!!! HOLY SHIT WHAT BOOKING!!!!*


Same! I was about ready to post negative reaction gif in a couple of points near the end of the match. They really had me at the edge of my seat there.


----------



## Himiko

The Kirifuda Clutch is a terrifying finisher. I feel like I can’t breathe when I watch her apply it to someone 

Great match! Delighted Rhea won! Finally Shayna’s reign of terror is over!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

The Ripley era has begun!!!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dolorian said:


> Same! I was about ready to post negative reaction gif in a couple of points near the end of the match. They really had me at the edge of my seat there.


*My reaction went from NO, NO, NO! to YES! YES! YES!!!!!*


----------



## Dolorian

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *My reaction went from NO, NO, NO! to YES! YES! YES!!!!!*


Exactly, they really had me at a couple of points.


----------



## gl83

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *My reaction went from NO, NO, NO! to YES! YES! YES!!!!!*


We've seen Shayna win so many matches like this over the past year or so where she busts a Kirifuda Clutch out of nowhere and choke someone out, that we thought it was going to happen again. A good example of NXT preying upon your expectations.


----------



## MEMS

My God what a show tonight. This was Takeover good. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Looks like we all had the same reaction during the match, lol. At a couple different points, I said to my wife that if the Champion retains, I'm done with NXT for awhile (she's not a wrestling fan, so that's why I didn't call her by her name, she doesn't know the majority of them). Thank GOD they didn't fuck this one up. Whew.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I didn't see that as a heel turn at all. More of a face giving the heel his comeuppance. It was great either way.


Ah, that sucks. I had to watch that part of the show with the sound off (pregnant wife taking a nap next to me), and watching it without sound from the crowd and commentary, and just going by his facial expressions, I thought he might have turned. Oh well. Thanks, brother. (Y)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole is the wrestler of the year at this point, his match catalog for 2019 is unmatched. Sorry Ospreay.

And honestly, congratulations to Rhea Ripley. She's been my favorite female in WWE for a while now way before the hype. It's great to see that she's come such a long way in just this year alone.


----------



## DammitChrist

Congrats to Rhea Ripley for winning the NXT Women's title to FINALLY end that lengthy title reign :drose

The main-event tonight was a very good one too


----------



## Alexander_G

Sigh, I haven't watched it yet I missed the taping but I'll watch it later. I'm a bit under the weather right now.

In any case hearing what happened to tonight was about what I assumed would happen anyway.

You all DO know why they did it, right? Because they have to move Shayna now over to RAW due to booking themselves into a corner.

Maybe it sounds like I'm raining on your parades here but Rhea has no direction to speak of now at this point. She's champion in a division that's currently a humongous mess. And my guess is they're instantly going to do something stupid like giving Dakota Kai a title shot, just based on her heel turn. You should be giving title shots to people who've earned it. Not getting desperate and giving title shots to those who are "last ditch effort" on the list.

They've got to do better booking this division in 2020. Quit making these sorry excuses for matches that don't make any sense.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Very good episode of NXT it was well worth it.


----------



## fabi1982

What a great episode this was. Cole/Balor was great and I for myself was surprised to see Gargano and very good there was no UE interference. Io is just so very great to watch, even if she would fight a bag of potatos. Damien is growing on me, great wrestler, good seller and the match was fun as well. And then oh my, this main event, what a spectacle. I had high expectations and as others in here I was very afraid it wouldnt live up to it. But it fucking did and how. NXT is just the best brand to watch at the moment!! And I couldnt care less about any rating, this show was close to perfection!!

@Showstopper congrats to you and your wife


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Meltzer ratings for this past episode:

Cole vs. Balor - **** 1/4

Grimes vs. Kushida - *** 3/4 

Bazsler v. Ripley - ****


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 12/25









*Roderick Strong defends the NXT North American Championship on Christmas night*



> After all the presents are opened, settle in for an action-packed Christmas night edition of NXT on USA Network, featuring Roderick Strong putting his NXT North American Championship on the line.
> 
> Strong has been dominant since capturing the title from The Velveteen Dream in September. Who will step up next and try to take the NXT North American Title from him? Find out on the Christmas night edition of NXT, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Keith Lee and Lio Rush join forces to battle Damian Priest & Tony Nese*



> A big tag team battle has been confirmed for the Christmas night edition of NXT, as Keith Lee will team up with former NXT Cruiserweight Champion Lio Rush to battle the duo of Damian Priest and Tony Nese.
> 
> Lee has been on a tear as of late, with breakout performances at NXT TakeOver: WarGames and Survivor Series, where he stood toe to toe with Roman Reigns. Rush will be looking to bounce back after losing his title to Angel Garza, and has found a great partner to do just that in The Limitless One.
> 
> But the duo standing across the ring from them are no slouches. Priest battled through a rib injury to defeat the monstrous Killian Dain on Dec. 18, while Nese is also a former Cruiserweight Champion himself.
> 
> Who will be victorious in this huge tag team throwdown? Find out during the Christmas night edition of NXT, tonight at 8/7 C on USA!





















*Vote now in the 2019 NXT Year-End Awards*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Will Rhea have a segment tonight?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Shotzi Blackheart makes her NXT debut tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosco82

The match would've been better if she wouldn't have had to face someone as horrible as Bianca Bel-air


----------



## Not Lying

Nice video package for Arturo Ruas.






He looks to be a really great wrestler, great technique, decent size. He's 38 though, but he can be used as a great legit mid-card guy. Would love to see him vs Riddle. 

I also loved the Keith lee/Lio vs Damien/Tony match. They should do these big man/CW vs Big man/CW matches more often. That was really fun.


----------



## december_blue

Really fun episode. Theory is a star in the making. That kid is going to be money. Shotzi seems interesting. Has a different look and I can see her catching on. And I'm stoked Nese got to be in that tag match. He always delivers.


----------



## GTL2

december_blue said:


> Really fun episode. Theory is a star in the making. That kid is going to be money. Shotzi seems interesting. Has a different look and I can see her catching on. And I'm stoked Nese got to be in that tag match. He always delivers.


I'd like to see them take a risk with someone like Theory and hotshot him up to main roster. Let them be imperfect on main roster - let the audience be part of a real career journey that they can buy into. Everyone who comes up now is pretty much indistinguishable - early/mid 30s, beard, OK in the ring, kinda OK on the mic and entirely forgettable. He has star quality that NXT will only make into another cookie cutter product.


----------



## LethalWeapon

Apparently NXT is coming to Fox8 in Australia, starting January 9th.


----------



## Clique




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Clique

WWE rigged the fuck out of some of the awards, no way the fans voted for these results, but they make sense in kayfabe.


----------



## gl83

Clique said:


> WWE rigged the fuck out of the awards, no way the fans voted for these results, but they make sense in kayfabe.


Last year the awards were voted on via twitter only. This year they were voted on via twitter and on wwe.com.


----------



## Clique

*WWE NXT Results : Quick Hits*

The Undisputed ERA won NXT Tag Team of the Year
Adam Cole won NXT Male Competitor of the Year
Shayna Baszler won NXT Female Competitor of the Year
Johnny Gargano and Adam Cole won NXT Rivalry of the Year
Dakota Kai won NXT Future Star of the Year
TakeOver: WarGames won NXT TakeOver of the Year
Keith Lee won NXT Breakout Star of the Year
Johnny Gargano against Adam Cole in a 2-out-of-3 Falls Match at TakeOver: New York won NXT Match of the Year
Adam Cole won NXT Overall Competitor of the Year


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole swept the whole damn show BAYBAY !!


----------



## fabi1982

just great to relive this Womens War Games match again!! And honestly sad to say this (but with a little smile), but this was still a better show than AEW Dynamite, even just being a highlight show.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

keith lee totally deserved the breakout award, good for him


----------



## captainzombie

I am a few weeks behind since I tend to watch AEW live, but Balor vs. Cole was off the hook. Hopefully Balor sticks around in NXT for the foreseeable future, at least H knows what to do with him when compared how he is being used on the main roster. Glad that Ripley took the title off of Bayzler, have always hated her and not sure what H saw in her but she will get a mega push on the main roster for sure.

Do you guys think that WWE will end up revamping the look of NXT once they get out of Full Sail? Considering that they are stuck there for awhile according to rumors, I think a slight revamp of the logos and even arena setup wouldn't be a bad thing. I just worry if they do become a weekly traveling brand, they do lose that "developmental" brand. 

Glad to see the Dusty Classic tag tournament making a comeback, I was worried with the Rhodes brothers in AEW that Vince and Co. would retire the tournament. Really hoping that it isn't a makeshift team that wins again, it doesn't help anyone involved.


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 1/8









*Fatal 4-Way Match to determine No. 1 Contender to NXT North American Championship*


WWE said:


> A huge Fatal 4-Way Match on WWE NXT will determine the No. 1 Contender to Roderick Strong’s NXT North American Championship.
> Keith Lee, Dominik Dijakovic, Cameron Grimes and Damian Priest will square off in hopes of earning the right to challenge Strong for his title.
> 
> Lee, who was voted NXT’s Breakout Star of 2019, has found an ally in Dijakovic in recent months, but any friendship will certainly go out the window on Wednesday. Grimes impressed recently with his big win over Kushida, while The Archer of Infamy has shown that he’s willing to go to any length to achieve victory.
> Who will walk out with an NXT North American Championship opportunity?











*The Undisputed ERA and Gallus clash in Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic*


> In addition to Imperium vs. The Forgotten Sons, another Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic first round battle will take place tomorrow night, as NXT Tag Team Champions Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish of The Undisputed ERA battle reigning NXT UK Tag Team Champions Mark Coffey & Wolfgang of Gallus.
> 
> O’Reilly & Fish are riding high after being named NXT’s Tag Team of the Year for 2019, but the Scottish bruisers will certainly be looking to send The Undisputed ERA crashing back to earth.
> 
> Who will move on to the next round?











*Imperium and The Forgotten Sons meet in Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic*


> The 2020 Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic will begin tomorrow night, with NXT UK’s Imperium, represented by Marcel Barthel & Fabian Aichner, taking on The Forgotten Sons’ Wesley Blake & Steve Cutler.
> 
> Imperium is out to prove that their brand of wrestling is superior and show the world why the mat is sacred, while Blake & Cutler want to ensure that they are forgotten no more. Whose hard-nosed brand of battle will prove superior?








*What’s next for NXT Women’s Champion Rhea Ripley?
*


> Rhea Ripley capped off a huge 2019 by defeating Shayna Baszler to become the new NXT Women’s Champion.
> 
> At the start of a new year for the black-and-gold brand, what lies ahead for the new champion? Will anyone step up to challenge The Nightmare? Find out on WWE NXT, live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## fabi1982

Looks like a fine ass NXT, looking forward to the 4-way and the TUE tag!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214922689703534592


----------



## Bloody Warpath

Never though I would get Gallus and UE but it makes me so dang happy. It could be match if the night.


----------



## Mainboy

Sure it's the first time we can watch NXT live in the uk.


----------



## sailord

Nice teamwork from imperium


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Time Splitters! Kushida and Shelley!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

This place is dead


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Big mistake if Keith Lee takes the title off Roddy Strong. Lee should be challenging Adam Cole, there's major potential in a feud between those two.


----------



## sailord

Good main event at least for me


----------



## Reil

I dunno if its the material or Rhea herself, but holy fucking shit she is so bad on the mic. Like the audience cheers for her when she isn't speaking, but the moment she opens her mouth, the audience just...dies. And she can't recover from that either, or doesn't know how to.

Seems like they are moving Io into a tweener role after tonight as well.


----------



## gl83

Reil said:


> I dunno if its the material or Rhea herself, but holy fucking shit she is so bad on the mic. Like the audience cheers for her when she isn't speaking, but the moment she opens her mouth, the audience just...dies. And she can't recover from that either, or doesn't know how to.
> 
> Seems like they are moving Io into a tweener role after tonight as well.



Might as well, no one is going to boo Io. Best you can hope for if you're over enough is a dueling chant.


----------



## SAMCRO

Star of the night without a doubt was Toni's ass, holy shit it was on another level tonight


----------



## Not Lying

I can't wait to see Alex Shelley in NXT. I hope it's for the long run (and if not go to AEW, just can't wait to see him in the big leagues).


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

dont give a shit bout a dusty classic. just drop it already. the tag matches were okay tho.

womens promo my god so many awful speakers and bad accents just stop.

keith lee is amazing. that is all. he should squash Cole in a minute take the belt and vs Walter or someone worthy.


----------



## Prescott1189

In my opinion this week's NXT definitely absolutely delivered and I was truly intrigued by the Six Women Tag Team Match cause of the star power also could be getting Rhea/Toni part IV that's if Storm wins the NXT UK Women's Championship at NXT UK TakeOver Blackpool II but so many challengers in the segment wanting Rhea's title was booked very well, Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic especially Forgotten Sons/Imperium who in my opinion stole the show, looks like Austin Theory will be getting his chance to shine, Gargano/Balor is set for TakeOver Portland next month in which should be one for the ages, Undisputed Era/Gallus was alright, Chelsea Green getting a manager? I just hope they're not splitting her & Purrazzo up, and last Keith Lee is looking to Bask In His Glory with the North American Championship in his sights even though he should be vying for the NXT Championship but if it means he got to start from there then it's fine with me! What did y'all think of the first NXT of 2020??


----------



## ellthom

I hope Keith Lee challenging for the NA Championship is just something for him to do until a spot in free in the main event, because he should be challenging for the top title in my opinion.


----------



## SAMCRO

They need to be doing the opposite of what they're doing, Ciampa should be going for the NA Title and Lee should be going after the NXT Title. But i get there is some unfinished business with Ciampa and the NXT Title since he never really lost it, so i do understand why Ciampa is likely Cole's next challenger. A few months ago i would have preferred Ciampa going for the title but Lee has gotten so hot the last few months its just a little tough to not see him going for the title while he's so hot and instead has to go for the secondary midcard title.


----------



## Even Flow

I really liked this week's NXT.

It was a nice surprise to see Toni







At first I was hoping she was going to be appearing regularly, but I soon figured before she spoke she would promote either World's Collide or mention the Takeover: Blackpool II event happening Saturday. 

@Samcro Thanks for posting the pic too, much obliged 

I would be shocked if Time Splitters didn't win the Dusty Classic now, and then go onto win the NXT Tag Tiles from O'Reilly & Fish maybe at Takeover: Portland or Takeover: Tampa. I really wanted Grizzled Young Veterans to win the Dusty Classic, but seeing as they've got Time Splitters, they've got no chance.

Robbie E building a stable is going to be interesting. Good to see Chelsea get an official NXT debut too.

More push for Finn/Gargano was good. Especially with Finn threatening Johnny, if you make it to Portland.

Ciampa is probably getting his rematch at Takeover: Portland, since he obviously never lost the title and he pinned Cole in Wargames. I really hope they don't give the belt back to Ciampa too.

Keith Lee winning wasn't a surprise to me. I'll be shocked if he beat Roddy too. I think Cole and Roddy will keep their titles for many more months, but Fish & O'Reilly like I said above, will lose probably to Time Splitters.


----------



## fabi1982

Great episode to start the year. Continued storylines, starting new storylines. Austin Theory seems like a star in the making. Womens division looks great. Damn, this could be a great year for NXT with all this talent!! Lookinh forward already to next week


----------



## Jedah

Recorded NXT last night and watched it today, though I missed most of the first half hour. It was a decent show. Not great but much more consistent than AEW was.

I was about to say I would just put the title on Keith Lee but Marky makes a good point. He's gotten so hot that an interference loss and eventual feud against Cole on Mania weekend might be the best thing. If anyone's best positioned to take it off Cole right now, it's Keith Lee, depending on what Velveteen Dream's injury timetable looks like.

If Dream can come back soon, have Lee win the NA title. If not, have him lose it and feud with Cole.


----------



## rbl85

They're going to feed Io to Ripley…….


----------



## Alexander_G

Keith needs to be nowhere near the NXT belt right now, so I'm good on where's he's placed. He needs a slow burn and then the time bomb explodes at the right and proper time so there can be little doubt he's the guy who gets that title before 2020 is finished. And to do that, Gargano and Ciampa have to move out of the way. I don't want either of them with that title again. Adam Cole needs to hang on to it for most of the year, until everyone is begging, *pleading *to see him lose on a big night.

I really hope they aren't going to just stick Pete Dunne in a tag team and that's it. I hope that he's heavily pushed as well this year in singles.

Of course, I'm on teamIMPERIUM for this tournament. Here's hoping they at least get to the finals.

Obviously they are not going to make Toni Storm permanent on Full Sail, since if she left UK that roster would totally collapse. There'd be no way KLR could carry it on her own, and Piper Niven's popularity is still questionable, and she doesn't have Toni's carry power if she did beat KLR or drawing power either. It would be nice though if circumstances were different, since Bianca is going to need a fresh competition. It would be unwise to book Bianca against Io; I see a feud developing here since they can't get along but the two have absolutely no chemistry wrestling-wise and Bianca will never eclipse Io in skill or popularity, she still looks too green for that.

Candice is back to looking random & left out in the cold. Unless she wants a shot at Rhea, she'll be forgotten again in no time.

I'm starting to really like Damian Priest. His whole look and demeanor; he's just interesting enough that I hope he doesn't get too lost in this crowd this year.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

keith lee really deserves the push

also liked mia yims match


----------



## Piers

Theory should use the Ataxia, not EC3's finisher.


----------



## Dickhead1990

It's good to see that an Alex Shelly debut will be happening, though still no mention of his TNA time on the website lol. His best work was as part of Motorcity Machine Guns in my opinion.


----------



## Piers

Theory is only 22, if he's good at promos, the sky is the limit. He just needs to use Ataxia as his finisher to stand out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's a damn shame that more people didn't watch. NXT actually knows how to present women like stars. Toni vs Rhea is confirmed btw. I hope that means she's winning the NXT UK title back. Kay Lee Ray is so boring.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215453225626820609*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I skipped everything but the women, I wanted to watch Theory but I hate that geek Wylde, I wanted to watch Lee but I hate the other 3 jabronis. I have less than 0 interest in this year's Dusty, I don't like a single team in it, I'm not even sure I like a single individual in it.

The men in NXT are so much trash IMO.


----------



## Cult03

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I skipped everything but the women, I wanted to watch Theory but I hate that geek Wylde, I wanted to watch Lee but I hate the other 3 jabronis. I have less than 0 interest in this year's Dusty, I don't like a single team in it, I'm not even sure I like a single individual in it.
> 
> The men in NXT are so much trash IMO.


Settle down, Casey from Squared Circle Sirens..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I skipped everything but the women, I wanted to watch Theory but I hate that geek Wylde, I wanted to watch Lee but I hate the other 3 jabronis. I have less than 0 interest in this year's Dusty, I don't like a single team in it, I'm not even sure I like a single individual in it.
> 
> The men in NXT are so much trash IMO.


*SNAP ON EM, SIS! ?

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215700866596065281*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Cult03 said:


> Settle down, Casey from Squared Circle Sirens..


Lol. 

I tried to figure out why women's wrestling appeals to me so much more than men's and I think I figured it out-- the guys can get by on their athleticism and kewl muvez and so they all end up being generic clones of each other, whereas the women have to focus on psychology and characters and their in-ring styles are so much more unique.


----------



## Alexander_G

I've missed Alex Shelley, such an underrated guy. Better late than never.


----------



## Alexander_G

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol.
> 
> I tried to figure out why women's wrestling appeals to me so much more than men's and I think I figured it out-- the guys can get by on their athleticism and kewl muvez and so they all end up being generic clones of each other, whereas the women have to focus on psychology and characters and their in-ring styles are so much more unique.


I observe it the same way. There's a bit more of a distinct character development with the ladies and while they don't wrestle as well or consistent as the men, they just seem less passé at times than the men especially on NXT under HHH's guidance. With the male wrestlers, there is this tired prototype or small set of 'samey' prototypes that we've had for the past 10 years that WWE just can't seem to evolve from. 

The ladies have plenty of things you can criticize them about- I certainly do, but a lot of them still feel fresher than a lot of the men and ready to prove themselves.

Some of these young guys today, I may sound harsh but if I never saw them again honestly I wouldn't bat an eye.


----------



## Cult03

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol.
> 
> I tried to figure out why women's wrestling appeals to me so much more than men's and I think I figured it out-- the guys can get by on their athleticism and kewl muvez and so they all end up being generic clones of each other, whereas the women have to focus on psychology and characters and their in-ring styles are so much more unique.


Glad you understood my joke,

I get it, women's wrestling has grown on me too. I think that because there's less female wrestlers they're able to look and act differently to each other, whereas there's a bunch more males and they've either got the crossfit jesus thing going on, the finn balor fade haircut or some sort of mask and no personality. Physically and in the ring they're very similar, which is why its exciting when a Braun Strowman, Killer Kross, Marty Scurll, The Fiend, Kevin Owens, Matt Riddle, Velveteen Dream, Samoa Joe or Tommaso Ciampa comes along. They have a personality or gimmick that just feels different.


----------



## FamousFreddy

Prescott1189 said:


> In my opinion this week's NXT definitely absolutely delivered and I was truly intrigued by the Six Women Tag Team Match cause of the star power also could be getting Rhea/Toni part IV that's if Storm wins the NXT UK Women's Championship at NXT UK TakeOver Blackpool II but so many challengers in the segment wanting Rhea's title was booked very well, Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic especially Forgotten Sons/Imperium who in my opinion stole the show, looks like Austin Theory will be getting his chance to shine, Gargano/Balor is set for TakeOver Portland next month in which should be one for the ages, Undisputed Era/Gallus was alright, Chelsea Green getting a manager? I just hope they're not splitting her & Purrazzo up, and last Keith Lee is looking to Bask In His Glory with the North American Championship in his sights even though he should be vying for the NXT Championship but if it means he got to start from there then it's fine with me! What did y'all think of the first NXT of 2020??


I enjoyed every bit of it, it is the stand out show for me. Great way to start, I am hoping to see some cracking defence matches from Rhea, and I hope that she holds the title for a decent length of time. I liked Matt Riddle's promo, and the Tag Team Classic matches, I like the way they bring in stars from NXT UK.

Moving forward, I hope to see more of Pete Dunne, perhaps holding a title before the end of 2020, and of course I'm looking forward to the return of Dream.

If NXT can hold this standard, we are going to have an amazing year!


----------



## Krokro

Real talk, I get it. Io Shirai and Bianca are legit some of my favorites in NXT, outside of Keith Lee and WALTER if he counts. I dig Adam Cole and obviously love KOR but I just haven't watched much NXT lately. Or any wrestling outside of NJPW. With that being said, NXT has a STACKED roster. Many people will have favorites and prefer certain things, and whether or not you agree is all gravy.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm glad they didn't push Dakota in the title scene so soon


----------



## SAMCRO

NXT has been so much better than AEW its unbelievable.


----------



## TripleG

My only know on this week's show was the opener. 

The "bunch of people pile into the ring and sets up a tag match" is a WWE trope that desperately needs to go the way of the Dodo.


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 1/15











> NXT Women’s Champion Rhea Ripley’s TakeOver: Portland challenger will be determined this Wednesday in a Battle Royal on USA Network.
> 
> Ripley got a taste of just how long the line may be for a chance at her title this week, when Toni Storm, NXT UK Women’s Champion Kay Lee Ray, Bianca Belair, Io Shirai and even her friend Candice LeRae staked their claim to a title opportunity.
> 
> The Battle Royal will include Bianca Belair, Candice LeRae, Chelsea Green, Dakota Kai, Vanessa Borne, Kayden Carter, Mia Yim, Santana Garrett, Io Shirai, Shotzi Blackheart and Xia Li.
> 
> Who will stand tall at the end and earn the right to challenge The Nightmare on Feb. 16 in Portland?







*What will be the fallout of Undisputed ERA’s surprise NXT UK takeover?*


> NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II came to a shocking conclusion on Sunday, as The Undisputed ERA launched the first salvo in the battle of brands set to culminate at Worlds Collide on Jan. 25.
> 
> NXT Champion Adam Cole, NXT North American Champion Roderick Strong and NXT Tag Team Champions Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish set their sights on WWE United Kingdom Champion WALTER and Imperium, catching The Ring General and his soldiers by surprise with a vicious assault in the Empress Ballroom. With just under two weeks left until the two factions clash in an 8-Man Tag Team Match at Worlds Collide, what will be the fallout of this brutal attack? Find out on WWE NXT, live this Wednesday at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne face Mark Andrews & Flash Morgan Webster in the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic*


> It will be a style clash this Wednesday on NXT when hard hitters Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne join forces to take on the high-flying duo of Mark Andrews & Flash Morgan Webster in the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic.
> 
> Riddle & Dunne are a wild card in the tournament, having never teamed before, but Riddle seemed sure that “The BroserWeights” are united heading into their battle.
> 
> They’ll face Andrews & Webster, who became the first Welsh champions in WWE history by capturing the NXT UK Tag Team Titles in their home country at TakeOver: Cardiff. The Welshmen will be looking to make the most of their trip across the pond, but are coming out of a brutal Ladder Match at NXT UK TakeOver: Blackpool II. Will they be worse for wear?
> 
> Will Riddle & Dunne show a united front or will it be high fives and stage dives for Andrews & Webster?











*Kushida & Alex Shelley battle Grizzled Young Veterans in the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic*







> The Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic continues this Wednesday on USA Network, with the team of Kushida & Alex Shelley reuniting to battle NXT UK’s Grizzled Young Veterans.
> 
> Kushida & Shelley are no strangers to each other as longtime friends and tag team partners. The two were standouts in Japan, capturing the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Titles on two occasions.
> 
> But Grizzled Young Veterans are no slouches either. Zack Gibson & James Drake are the inaugural NXT UK Tag Team Champions and held onto the titles for a solid portion of 2019. Now, they’re looking to make their mark in the Dusty Classic and have a chance to do just that in a marquee first-round battle. However, Gibson & Drake are days removed from a vicious Ladder Match at NXT UK Takeover: Blackpool II that has left them with plenty of bumps and bruises.
> 
> Will Kushida & Shelley show they haven’t lost a step or will Grizzled Young Veterans spoil their reunion?











*Rush, Scott and Breeze clash for Cruiserweight Title opportunity at Worlds Collide*​


> NXT Cruiserweight Champion Angel Garza will defend his title in a Fatal 4-Way Match at WWE Worlds Collide on Jan. 25, against two NXT UK Superstars and one member of the NXT roster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NXT’s representative will be determined tonight on USA Network, when Lio Rush, Isaiah “Swerve” Scott and Tyler Breeze square off in a Triple Threat Match.
> 
> Rush is a former Cruiserweight Champion, and is no doubt looking to regain the title from Garza, who defeated The Man of The Hour to become champion. “Swerve” has made a huge impact since arriving in the Cruiserweight division, while Breeze shined in his Cruiserweight debut this past Friday on 205 Live and now has a golden opportunity.
> 
> Who will move on to the NXT Cruiserweight Championship Match at Worlds Collide? Find out tonight on NXT, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## fabi1982

looks like a good episode again. interesting that Shayna seems to be out of the title picture, so pretty sure she is showing up on main roster at RR.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Seeing Alex Shelley again is fantastic.

And as always, im here for Pete Dunne.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope this feud between Tegan & Dakota starts tonight

Have Tegan cost Dakota a chance to face Rhea for the title


----------



## gl83

So, Tegan's back.

So, I'm guessing that Dakota/Tegan will take each other out; Io/Bianca take each other out; Chelsea/Mia take each other out; leaving the winner to be between Mercedes Martinez or Candice Lerae.


----------



## P Thriller

I think they over thought having the grizzled young vets beating Kushida and Shelley. I think UE vs. Kushida and Shelley would have been an awesome second round match. I'm thinking maybe Shelley only had a one match deal, that's all I can figure. Or they didn't want UK losing too many matches


----------



## gl83

P Thriller said:


> I think they over thought having the grizzled young vets beating Kushida and Shelley. I think UE vs. Kushida and Shelley would have been an awesome second round match. I'm thinking maybe Shelley only had a one match deal, that's all I can figure. Or they didn't want UK losing too many matches


I'm guessing that the finals of the Dusty Classic will take place at World's Collide. So to go along with the NXT vs NXT UK theme and with Undisputed Era facing Imperiium, the finals is probably going to be Bro-serweights vs Grizzled Young Vets.


----------



## Chris22

I was also expecting Alex Shelley & Kushida to win but that's a great opportunity for The Grizzled Young Vets. Triple H did say he wanted NXT UK to get more exposure so this makes them look pretty legit. I'm loving that they included UK teams for the Dusty Classic. I'm also looking forward to Worlds Collide too, especially after TO Blackpool III was sooooo good!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Nice to see Kacey Catanzaro back


----------



## Bosco82

Belair? really? That's going to be a horrible match at Portland.


----------



## WindPhoenix

Bianca likely won because didn't want Io to face Rhea yet.


----------



## Alright_Mate

WindPhoenix said:


> Bianca likely won because didn't want Io to lose to Rhea.


Makes sense.

Rhea vs Io should be left for Mania weekend.

Bianca is the perfect stopgap, her vs Rhea might not be the best of matches but it kind of makes sense, two talents who burst on the scene at the same time.


----------



## gl83

Alright_Mate said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> Rhea vs Io should be left for Mania weekend.
> 
> Bianca is the perfect stopgap, her vs Rhea might not be the best of matches but it kind of makes sense, two talents who burst on the scene at the same time.



In addition to the setting up Bianca vs Rhea for the NXT Women's title at NXT Takeover: Portland. NXT used the battle royal to:

-further the Tegan/Dakota feud
-put over Mercedes Martinez as a impact player in her first match
-put over Shotzi Blackheart with her eliminating Shayna Baszler


----------



## Piers

A few thoughts about NXT this week :

-Undisputed Era is getting old, I hope they move them up to the main roster soon.
-Cathy Kelley looks like she had her face done.
-Very happy for GYV, I wasn't expecting them to beat Shelley and Kushida.
-Weird to see Robbie E in WWE after his podcasts. I guess Haitch isn't resentful.
-Swerve is nothing special as a character, he serioulsy needs a gimmick. Lio Rush needs his old one back, now he's just a small guy who does flips.
-I though Catanzaro was injured and retired ?
-Martinez is pushing 40 and has never been that great, I don't get why she's here.


----------



## fabi1982

Liked the opening tag Bro-serweights are great together, really good match.
Keith Lee, WOOP WOOP.
Strange that they have Kushida/Shelly lose, maybe they will fight each other soon? But good match nevertheless.
DIY vs BSS, give me more of that!!
Womens battle royal was good, as @gl83 said they build up a lot of feuds and Bianca winning was not expected, but I guess they keep Io for later and Bianca vs. Ripley seems like a good match.

Good NXT again, but this was expected


----------



## WWEfan4eva

You guys forgot about Dakota costing Tegan a chance for the title


----------



## fabi1982

WWEfan4eva said:


> You guys forgot about Dakota costing Tegan a chance for the title


Totally, I just dont know how they wanna move this forward. Basically none of these can afford a loss. But definitelly interested.


----------



## Jedah

Decent show, from the Dusty matches to Gargano and Ciampa reuniting (at least for a one off) to the battle royal at the end. I was about to scream bloody murder at having to look at Shayna's ugly mug again, but they put over Shotzi huge with that elimination so it worked for the best.

I don't mind Io losing. I didn't want her to win anyway. She should face Rhea either on Mania weekend or be the one to take the title from her. It's too soon for that feud, so Bianca is an OK filler opponent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gargano and Ciampa back together!!!!! That's all I care about. :shrug


----------



## Chris22

When Rhea said "this title is mine & the nightmare is just beginning" i got really scared that she's gonna have that title for like a year....


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

well i am glad bazler didnt win tbh

some good spots in that battle royal


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 1/22









*Keith Lee to challenge NXT North American Champion Roderick Strong




*


WWE said:


> After his victory in a Fatal 4-Way two weeks ago on NXT, Keith Lee has earned the right to challenge NXT North American Champion Roderick Strong, and will receive his title opportunity tomorrow on NXT on USA Network.
> 
> The Limitless One defeated Dominik Dijakovic, Damian Priest and Cameron Grimes in a Fatal 4-Way Match, setting up this showdown with Strong. Lee's victory put him in The Undisputed ERA's crosshairs, as they tried to take him out by injuring his ankle last week. However, Lee refused medical attention and vows that The Undisputed ERA's prophecy of gold ends with him.
> 
> Can Lee dethrone Strong or will the champion continue to fulfill The Undisputed ERA’s golden prophecy?











*Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne clash with Imperium in Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semifinal action*


> The 2020 Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semifinals take place tomorrow, and one of the battles will see the new tandem of Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne go head-to-head with Imperium’s Marcel Barthel & Fabian Aichner.
> 
> "The BroserWeights" looked impressive in their first outing as a team, where they defeated former NXT Tag Team Champions Mark Andrews & Flash Morgan Webster. But Imperium were just as remarkable in the first round of the tournament, where they dismantled The Forgotten Sons.
> 
> Who will stake their claim to a spot in the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Final?











*Undisputed ERA and Grizzled Young Veterans meet in Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semifinals*


> The second Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semifinal Match taking place tomorrow pits reigning NXT Tag Team Champions Kyle O’Reilly & Bobby Fish of The Undisputed ERA against the inaugural NXT UK Tag Team Champions, Grizzled Young Veterans.
> 
> O’Reilly & Fish advanced to the Semifinal Round by defeating the reigning NXT UK Tag Team Champions, Mark Coffey & Wolfgang of Gallus, while Zack Gibson & James Drake moved on by bringing the reunion of Kushida & Alex Shelley to a premature end. Grizzled Young Veterans then declared that their singular goal was to win the tournament and take the Dusty Cup home.
> 
> Will they do just that, or will Undisputed ERA continue on the road toward a second Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic victory?






*How will tensions rise ahead of Worlds Collide?*


> With just days to go before NXT and NXT UK go head-to-head in Houston at Worlds Collide, how will tensions continue to rise?
> 
> Last week saw Finn Bálor send a warning to Ilja Dragunov, and Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa accepted a challenge from Moustache Mountain for a dream tag team showdown. What will happen just days before Worlds Collide? Find out tomorrow night on WWE NXT, live tomorrow at 8/7 C on USA!










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2760941724026468


----------



## TD Stinger

Shawn Michaels announced on The Bump that Io Shirai vs. Toni Storm is official for tonight's NXT. Maybe Io can get her win back from the MYC Finals.


----------



## Alright_Mate

A Takeover quality card tonight.

Should be a good show.


----------



## TD Stinger

After The Grizzled Young Veterans beat the Time Splitters, I think they should go all the way. Have them beat UE, who don't need it. And then have them beat Riddle and Dunne in the Finals. That way a true tag team wins this thing and it puts a spotlight on Zack Gibson, which he deserves.


----------



## Dolorian

Love Toni but hoping Io gets the win here.


----------



## Even Flow

TD Stinger said:


> After The Grizzled Young Veterans beat the Time Splitters, I think they should go all the way. Have them beat UE, who don't need it. And then have them beat Riddle and Dunne in the Finals. That way a true tag team wins this thing and it puts a spotlight on Zack Gibson, which he deserves.


Yeah.

Somehow, i'm thinking Imperium will retaliate and cost UE their match in the Dusty Classic. Then UE will retaliate back, and cost Imperium their match.

I just hope Riddle & Dunne don't win the final.

BTW, Toni vs Io :sodone


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220016627946872841


----------



## fabi1982

Looks like a great episode again, looking forward to everything, but especially Io and the Imperium tag match. Bring it on guys!!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Will Dakota/Tegan be on tonight?


----------



## Even Flow

WWEfan4eva said:


> Will Dakota/Tegan be on tonight?


Since Tegan made her return last week, and Dakota cost her a shot at Rhea, you would assume they'll both be on tonight to continue this storyline. If they're not, i'll be amazed.


----------



## Dolorian

Shirai is so smooth in the ring.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Did Toni win?

I had Dinner


----------



## Dolorian

It was a DQ after Bianca attacked Toni.


----------



## Alright_Mate

More Walter the better.

The guy is money.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright_Mate said:


> More Walter the better.
> 
> The guy is money.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220182518936363013


----------



## gl83

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220182518936363013


That chop was so loud I think Britt can hear it over at the Jericho Cruise.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

This was one of those shows that looked great on paper, but not so much in practice. It wasn't bad at all... just kinda there considering the matches.

Grizzled Young Vets vs. Undisputed Era had a surprising result, but the heel vs. heel dynamic really took me out of it. The UE are always playing to the crowd getting those "cool heel" cheers, and the one time where it really would have made sense to lean into it more... they stayed the course and had a mechanical match.

Full Sail loves them some Io Shirai. Unfortunately, her and Toni Storm didn't come close to re-capturing that Evolution magic, very pedestrian effort until (and maybe because of?) the non-finish.

I liked Finn's aggressive style. The way he ran through Joaquin Wilde- especially hitting him with the 1916 when he very clearly didn't need to- was my highlight of the show to this point.

Shayna vs. Shotzi was really well done. Blackheart showed, err, heart, and Shayna still has that killer aura. I'd be shocked if Baszler wasn't in the Rumble this weekend.

Loving the Broserweights. The immediate chemistry between the chilled-out Riddle and no-nonsense Dunne is surprising, but welcome. Good semi-final match with Imperium (amazing how a face/heel dynamic helps), and the post-match "joint manipulation" promo was a riot.

Roderick Strong vs. Keith Lee. I was so excited for this, but it really didn't hit right. I can't explain why I didn't like it, they did a lot that was technically right, like having Lee's knee targeted to even the odds with the size difference, the involvement of the Era, and the Limitless one taking a big chunk of gold away from UE, but I felt really "meh" about it all. I really wanted Lee to win, so yay, but... maybe because I was so certain Lee was winning, given the way he's been pushed lately? I just didn't get invested in this one, like I did for Baszler vs. Ripley last month.


----------



## fabi1982

Really liked the show. I do agree with @Rookie of the Year, it wasnt as good as I expected it, but still a very good show. 

Both tags were good, didnt help that GYV had to play the bad heel agains the cool heel TUE. The broserweights are just so good together, the promo after the match with GYV and especially Riddle was awesome.

Io just Io´d again, you can not not love her. Shayna and Shotzi had a good match, Shotzi showed how good she is and Shayna got some credibility back. Dont know if she said that she will stay to make her rumble win less obvious, but she is not needed in the NXT womens division tbh.

Finn with the win and that quick was good to show that he is superior. And good to see a mens match not lasting 25 mins.

Sad Roddy lost the title, but still a very good match and I am interested to see where Lee goes from here.

Overall I really liked the episode, but thought it could have been even better.


----------



## Piers

Dunne and Riddle are so winning this, WWE just loves randomly paired tag teams


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Dudes, the ref in for the Bros v Imperium was so over tanned I had to call my mom and apologize. She didn't understand. I didn't understand. I threw up. She threw up. Then we both cried and sang Sweet Home Alabama.

That's how tan he was.


----------



## TripleG

I wasn't enamored with AEW this week, so I thought NXT would blow it out of the water this week, but this show didn't live up either. 

- I was enjoying the opening tag match but I HATED the finish. The "theme music plays leads to distraction caused pin" is a WWE trope that needs to die. I fucking hate it. 

- Toni Storm Vs. Io was going fine until Bianca broke it up and caused the DQ (though they get a point over AEW for actually having DQs). It feels like they don't know what to do with Io, and Bianca (who they dropped the ball with a while ago) and Storm are just there to lose to Ripley. 

- Finn killing DJZ was good to see. Nice, quick, to the point, make the star look like a star. 

- Shayna Vs. Shotzi I felt probably should have been more of a squash too, but it was too long and a little clunky in spots. I guess they wanted to build up Shotzi a little bit, but it didn't quite work for me. At least Shayna won though. 

- The 2nd semi finals match was really good and I do like that they acknowledged the history between Dunne and WALTER. And thankfully, they didn't just repeat the finish to the first match with the UE getting revenge as it looked like Imperium was preparing for that anyway. And I have to say that Riddle and Gibson were both great on the mic in the post match. This was all the best part of the show. Who wins the tournament? Well, I can see the Bro-serweights (sp?) winning it, but I can also see them feuding Dunne and Riddle, so it depends on how quickly they want to do that.

- NA Title match was good. It felt a little long, but I was happy with the end result with Keith Lee winning the title and getting his first title in NXT. Good stuff. 

So yeah, the show was fine, but something felt a little bit off for parts of it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

TripleG said:


> I wasn't enamored with AEW this week, so I thought NXT would blow it out of the water this week, but this show didn't live up either.
> 
> - I was enjoying the opening tag match but I HATED the finish. The "theme music plays leads to distraction caused pin" is a WWE trope that needs to die. I fucking hate it.
> 
> - Toni Storm Vs. Io was going fine until Bianca broke it up and caused the DQ (though they get a point over AEW for actually having DQs). It feels like they don't know what to do with Io, and Bianca (who they dropped the ball with a while ago) and Storm are just there to lose to Ripley.
> 
> - Finn killing DJZ was good to see. Nice, quick, to the point, make the star look like a star.
> 
> - Shayna Vs. Shotzi I felt probably should have been more of a squash too, but it was too long and a little clunky in spots. I guess they wanted to build up Shotzi a little bit, but it didn't quite work for me. At least Shayna won though.
> 
> - The 2nd semi finals match was really good and I do like that they acknowledged the history between Dunne and WALTER. And thankfully, they didn't just repeat the finish to the first match with the UE getting revenge as it looked like Imperium was preparing for that anyway. And I have to say that Riddle and Gibson were both great on the mic in the post match. This was all the best part of the show. Who wins the tournament? Well, I can see the Bro-serweights (sp?) winning it, but I can also see them feuding Dunne and Riddle, so it depends on how quickly they want to do that.
> 
> - NA Title match was good. It felt a little long, but I was happy with the end result with Keith Lee winning the title and getting his first title in NXT. Good stuff.
> 
> So yeah, the show was fine, but something felt a little bit off for parts of it.


Damn. Finn match wasn't on Hulu. I want to see that, too


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Why did Bianca break up that match besides for the obvious reason that neither Toni or Io could afford the loss? 

Why the fuck are they putting so many UK dweebs on this show, they have their own show that nobody watches. Does HHH think this is going to get people interested in NXT UK? 

Shayna really needs to learn a second match script.

Why have the story of the Lee/Strong match be working on a bad ankle if Lee was just going to no-sell the effects?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why did Bianca break up that match besides for the obvious reason that neither Toni or Io could afford the loss?
> 
> Why the fuck are they putting so many UK dweebs on this show, they have their own show that nobody watches. Does HHH think this is going to get people interested in NXT UK?


*They're trying to get over the Worlds Collide PPV. It also makes sense for Bianca to interfere because she wants everything to be about her instead of Io, Toni, or Rhea.
*


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

HA!! NXT so desperate for a ratings win that they plan to do Nox v Kai on next week's show.With the story behind it, that's a takeover level match but hey, "We need a win, pal". I'm expecting shenanigans to occur which will prevent the match actually taking place which will be even funnier, as it looks like an attempt to bait potential viewers. Tremendous.


----------



## Jedah

Caught up with this week's episode. It was good, all things considered.

- Good opener.

- Io vs. Toni was good, better than their MYC match, although that's because Io has gotten a lot more comfortable since then. She carried the match. Toni is just as boring as I remembered. Crowd booing her at the end lends credence to that. Bianca interfering was weird. But overall I was just facepalming because they actually went through with it and took the name out of the women's title. So fucking confusing and annoying. This woke bullshit is a cancer.

- Basic Finn Balor squash.

- Shayna promo with her 13 year old boy voice made me roll my eyes. Fast forward through that and the match. Get the fuck off my TV already.

- Great semifinal match between Broserweights and Imperium.

- Good match with Keith Lee and Roddy and putting the title on him was probably the right call. He's so hot right now you almost can't not pull the trigger.


----------



## Alexander_G

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why have the story of the Lee/Strong match be working on a bad ankle if Lee was just going to no-sell the effects?


Where was this? Keith was selling that knee the whole time.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Alexander_G said:


> Where was this? Keith was selling that knee the whole time.


He sold the individual attacks to the knee but he didn't sell any cumulative damage, he didn't limp, he didn't struggle to lift Roddy, he even climbed the ropes for his moonsault at regular speed; even Ricochet will climb the ropes slower to try to sell a damaged leg. 

He even did a bad job of selling the ankle last week, Roddy put his ankle in a chair a jumped on it, and yes he thrashed around on the ground in agony but 2 seconds later he was putting his full weight on the ankle.

I never noticed he was so bad at selling because like I said, he does sell the initial attack well, but when someone attacks your ankle 15 times and you don't limp, you don't even grimace when you put weight on it...

I've been a *huge* proponent of Keith Lee these last few months so I don't think this is nitpicking.


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 1/29









*NXT Champion Adam Cole’s TakeOver: Portland challenger to be named*


> WWE COO Triple H announced during his post-Worlds Collide interview on Facebook Live that NXT Champion Adam Cole’s TakeOver: Portland challenger will be revealed tomorrow night during NXT on USA Network.
> 
> The Game said that NXT General Manager William Regal is working on something “pretty epic” for the title match at the Feb. 16 WWE Network special. Just what does he have in store for the leader of Undisputed ERA?











*Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne to battle Grizzled Young Veterans in the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Final*


> The 2020 Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic field has been whittled down to the final two teams, but only one will be left standing after the tournament final tomorrow night on NXT when Matt Riddle & Pete Dunne clash with Grizzled Young Veterans.
> 
> “The BroserWeights” were not a tag team prior to joining forces for the Dusty Classic, but Riddle & Dunne quickly proved themselves, first in a thriller where they defeated Mark Andrews & Flash Morgan Webster, and then with a huge victory over Imperium in the semifinals.
> 
> Though Zack Gibson & James Drake were the inaugural NXT UK Tag Team Champions, many saw them as underdogs throughout the tournament. First, Grizzled Young Veterans had to go through the reunited duo of Kushida & Alex Shelley. They did. Then, if they wanted to get to the finals, they had to defeat NXT Tag Team Champions Undisputed ERA. They did. Gibson & Drake are supremely confident heading into the final, and they believe they are soon to prove the NXT Universe wrong and become the world’s No. 1.
> 
> Who will leave Full Sail University with the Dusty Cup and an NXT Tag Team Championship Match at TakeOver: Portland?











*Former best friends Tegan Nox and Dakota Kai to battle





*


> Best friends turned bitter rivals Tegan Nox and Dakota Kai will clash for the first time tomorrow night on WWE NXT.
> 
> The bad blood can be traced back to the first-ever Women’s WarGames Match at NXT TakeOver this past November, when Kai turned her back on Nox, viciously attacking her friend by targeting Nox’s injured knee.
> 
> Kai’s torment of her former friend did not stop there. When Nox returned from the injuries Kai inflicted during a No. 1 Contender’s Battle Royal on Jan. 15, Kai arrived to knock Nox out of the ring, costing her a chance to challenge for the NXT Championship. Nox got a measure of payback at Worlds Collide, when she ambushed Kai from behind, setting off a brawl that required a horde of referees and officials to keep the two separated
> 
> But now, there will be nothing stopping the two former best friends from taking out their frustrations on each other. Who will stand tall?











*What’s next for new NXT North American Champion Keith Lee?





*


> Keith Lee has had quite the week.
> 
> On Wednesday, he dethroned Roderick Strong to become NXT North American Champion and end The Undisputed ERA’s golden prophecy. Then, The Limitless One made his Royal Rumble Match debut on Sunday, standing toe-to-toe with WWE Champion Brock Lesnar. Though Lee was not victorious, he certainly made a major impression on The Beast and the WWE Universe.
> 
> What lies ahead for the new champion? Find out tonight on NXT, live at 8/7 C on USA Network!








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222322936461299712


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

This looks good. Two potentially Takeover worthy matches and the "epic" part of HHH's quote gives me hope that we're getting something more than the very predictable Cole vs. Ciampa straight up match.


----------



## Dolorian

Looking forward to this show specially given the recent rumors. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## P Thriller

Pretty decent show so far. I decided to randomly check out AEW during the commercial break cause I haven't watched a second of it in weeks and first thing I see is two guys dressed as skeletons break dancing in the ring. I honestly have no clue how that show gets more viewers than NXT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Rhea, Bianca, and Charlotte MUST be main eventing.*


----------



## Dolorian

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Rhea, Bianca, and Charlotte MUST be main eventing.*


The tag team match was said to be the main event. They already announced Rhea/Bianca for next week.


----------



## Dolorian

P Thriller said:


> Pretty decent show so far. I decided to randomly check out AEW during the commercial break cause I haven't watched a second of it in weeks and first thing I see is two guys dressed as skeletons break dancing in the ring. I honestly have no clue how that show gets more viewers than NXT


Well it sure looks like on this forum everyone watches AEW. This NXT thread is dead.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Really no Rhea, Charlotte or Bel-air


----------



## Dolorian

Guess Charlotte is interrupting the Rhea/Bianca face-off next week.


----------



## Chan Hung

So how did the show end, was it with the tag match? No Rhea? That sucks. Was Shayna on tonight?


----------



## P Thriller

Dolorian said:


> Well it sure looks like on this forum everyone watches AEW. This NXT thread is dead.


Can't argue with that...I think some of it is that it is something new but still. I personally just don't get it. I like the top of AEWs card a lot but the rest is so hard to watch a lot of the time. But hey people have their preferences I guess.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Tag match was fantastic. I just don't understand why they don't use the Dusty Classic to elevate an actual tag team that could carry the accolade with them rather than have a random pairing win every year. Hopefully this at least leads to a feud between Riddle and Dunne.

It would be like having Santina win the Mae Young Classic.


----------



## MEMS

What a freakin show. Wow. Dijak-Priest, more intense Fin, Chelsea losing, sick tag match. So good.

But in the best NXT segment this year, Ciampa and Cole made NXT Portland on of the most highly anticipated wrestling shows of the last few years. Holy crap that card was looking amazing already but that match at the top of it puts it on another level.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TD Stinger

Highlight of the show was the Ciampa/Cole segment. Ciampa attacking TUE, calling his shot, putting Cole through a table, and then signing the contract with his blood. That was such a badass shot.

Oh, and they have wasted Dakota's heel turn. She turns heel, you build it up great with a great, surprising turn. And then what? She gets taken out by Mia Yim even though she won the match against her. And here? Tegan beats her with help from Candice.

What else is there left to see now? Tegan got her revenge, I guess. She already won. So what is there really left to fight for anymore. That was such a bone headed move to have her lose tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole shouldn't drop the title to Ciampa, that would be taking a step backwards. And Cole is really on his A game as of late, giving me 2000 HHH vibes (obviously less physically dominant)


----------



## Oracle

Whyd they repackage Chelsea Green with this fucking geek manager just to make her a jobber?


----------



## Mahmenn

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Rhea, Bianca, and Charlotte MUST be main eventing.*


When that happens , Charlotte better eat the fall.


----------



## Even Flow

I guess Charlotte is appearing next week, if Rhea is back on TV then.

Poor Chelsea Green, losing to Kayden Carter.


----------



## TD Stinger

If Charlotte is going to face Rhea, I honestly wouldn't have her show up until Takeover Portland after Rhea beats Bianca, unless they plan on adding Bianca in some way.


----------



## Zapato

Is Chelsea Green that good a talent? I don’t mean that as a dig, just is she ready to come in guns blazing from the start? I assumed the plan was having Stone with her allows time for her develop inring and a slowburn until she goes on a winning streak down the line. I just assumed (not meaning the pun) she is a tad green?


----------



## SAMCRO

I really don't get the point behind having Chelsea finally debut in a singles match with a manager, which alot of wrestlers don't get the previlage of having, she seems like a big deal, and she loses to an enhancement talent like Kayden.....I mean do they want Robert Stone and his faction to be somewhat over or what? cause having his "Client" lose in her first outing is a bad look, i don't get the point of it unless they intend to have her be this giant loser who never wins, cause if shes just gonna get her win back next week or whenever having her lose in her debut was stupid and they should have just had her win there.

Deonna also lost on this episode to Shotszy, did her and Chelsea piss someone off backstage or something? cause they should have won their matches, the two of them are the bigger names and are the better talents, i just don't get why both of them lost.


----------



## FamousFreddy

What a sizzling main event! I am a fan of both Riddle and Dunne, but I was hoping for a GYV win, to elevate them a bit further up the ladder.

But then, it was such a terrific match, I don't feel that I can complain - so I'll just say Congratulations to all four guys - you were all fantastic


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

well while i think it was dumb to have tegan/dakota not fight at the rumble but on tv, the match was ok. tag tourney was really good and satisfying finish.


----------



## Piers

Why the fuck would they have Green lose her debut match ? Who the fuck books this shit ?


----------



## Alexander_G

I've come to the conclusion that Deonna will just forever be a jobber, it just seems to be the usual breaks for her. Shotzi has been pushed from the start like a star the show wants us to pay attention to in the near future, it's obvious they've got some big plans for her. I loved her entrance also, was really cool.

Chelsea on the other hand.... I don't know. I really don't get what NXT is trying to express here, other than that she doesn't really look anywhere near the promoting she's been getting and it's embarrassing. What happened to VXT? They really need to stop dropping possible working ideas just to replace them with ideas that fail.

And speaking of ideas that fail, this whole Dakota heel program has been a fail. Enough of it. This is some supremely crappy direction she's being taken in, she was better off as a face because she had a shipload of fans hoping she'd have a better year after returning from injury. 

But now I don't know how the hell you get her back to a face, it looks like she's going to be an outcast jobber forever.

I love Priest. I love Dijakovic. Why? Because I can't believe that men their size can be so agile and do the high-risk things they do, but they manage to do it. Both have a lot of talent and both put on one heck of a competitive match. I thought Dijakovic had jammed his neck a bit doing that crazy top rope spot; he should try to do those less in my opinion. 

Priest is one of the most underrated guys in this roster and he doesn't get enough cred. Unfortunately, I think he's probably going to be mid-carder for life.

Ciampa reminds me just how scary the man can be. Which is why I hate him as an antihero. He doesn't feel right getting cheered, he needs to be booed again. He was positioned best when the whole world hated him. He needs to just do something really evil and unforgiving again to get back to it.

I agree with a lot of you here. I am noticing some minor booking issues on the show that need to change before they get any worse.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Oracle said:


> Whyd they repackage Chelsea Green with this fucking geek manager just to make her a jobber?


Why is Chelsea Green playing a pretty character? Is that a rib on her?


----------



## MEMS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why is Chelsea Green playing a pretty character? Is that a rib on her?


Ooof


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224537044174692357


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224800928898912257
Nice, I like Poppy.


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 2/5








*Will Charlotte accept Rhea's offer in NXT return?*









Ripley and Belair come face to face ahead of TakeOver: Portland


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224534301322039297








The Undisputed ERA vow to get their hands on Tommaso Ciampa









How will The BroserWeights follow up on their Dusty Classic win?









*NXT Cruiserweight Champion Jordan Devlin comes to Full Sail*​


----------



## Dolorian

I think Charlotte interrupts the Rhea/Bianca face-off. A triple threat at Mania would definitely be the right move.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225131887938633729


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Dolorian said:


> I think Charlotte interrupts the Rhea/Bianca face-off. A triple threat at Mania would definitely be the right move.


I called the same thing Big Dawg. I'm not sure who would win in the triple threat, but I assume it's got to be in favor of Charlotte and protecting one of the others. A triple threat would hit every female demographic I know of. I don't know many.


----------



## Dolorian

Time for NXT, let's go...

In for The Queen and Rhea.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead

I really can't stand Matt Riddle, dude sucks.


----------



## Dolorian

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I really can't stand Matt Riddle, dude sucks.


He is very annoying


----------



## Dolorian

The Queen!


----------



## troubleman1218

I'd bang the hell out of Charlotte


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah this is definitely going to be a triple threat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Seeing three of my four favorite women's wrestlers in the ring at the same time is so special to me.*


----------



## Dolorian

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Seeing three of my four favorite women's wrestlers in the ring at the same time is so special to me.*


It definitely looks like the triple threat is what they are going with. Charlotte will attack both to cause a DQ at the PPV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bianca stole this segment from them ?


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225248181962698752*


----------



## Piehound

Nice bit at the end. I was expecting either Ciampa to get a worse beat down or Lee to make the save. I wasn't expecting Velveteen to return.


----------



## sailord

Nice ending


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gargano absolutely burying the fuck out of Balor on the mic with the "I don't want the Balor that lost 17 weeks in a row to Bobby Lashley on Raw." line. Damn. That and the ending were great. Really good show. Glad Dream is finally back, too. Looking forward to Rhea getting that big push and W at WM, too.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Main man Velveteen is back!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Glad dream is back, he's the only won that should be defeating Cole for the title. I will say though, this Cole/Ciampa feud has been REALLY good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## iarwain

"How much fish could Bobby Fish fry if Bobby Fish could fry fish?"
Was Vince writing tonight's show?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NXT and RAW are killing it right now. Just need SD to pick it up big time (looking at you Bruce Prichard) and WWE would have a completely well-booked company for the first time in this era.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225260820155621377


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> ?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225260820155621377


I'm sure you'll be pleased to here this from me, Bianca carried the hell out of that segement.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Charlotte got a good dig in too

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225285162256101376*


MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm sure you'll be pleased to here this from me, Bianca carried the hell out of that segement.


*As expected ?*


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225313150049947648

Matt Riddle is a horrible influence on Pete


----------



## Piers

Bianca acting like a teenager somehow makes her even worse.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Those 3 all looked yummy. Only segment I watched.


----------



## Pippen94

Imagine watching another poorly scripted & performed Charlotte promo when you could be watching aew instead


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

gl83 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225313150049947648
> 
> Matt Riddle is a horrible influence on Pete


Hahahaha. I love the Dunne & Riddle team thus far. They're so different and that's what makes it work.


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall enjoyed the show last night.

Bianca was great in her segment. As Marky said, she kind of carried this segment. Charlotte came out, praised Bianca, but also made sure to try to direct Bianca's rage towards Rhea. And when Charlotte and Rhea were preoccupied with each other, Bianca's mannerisms and facial expressions were hilarious. It really makes me think we could get a 3 Way at Mania. I really hope that happens.

Velveteen Dream's return probably would have felt like a bigger deal had they been running these return vignettes for more than a week, but it was still cool to see. The way he entered the ring was just classic Dream.

This roster is so good that you kind of forget about Dream while he's out. But then when he's back you're like "shit, they've got fucking Dream now too."

Loved the Gargano/Balor sit down. Little cheesy at times in the dialogue and expressions, but all the lines were great. This is the Balor we've needed to see for a long time.

Scott vs. Garza was a really fun match. I like them building Mercedes. Dijak getting a title shot on a Takeover against Lee is good. I really enjoyed the show long storyline of TUE hunting for Ciampa.

The only down part of the entire show was Devlin vs. Breeze. It went on for like 15 minutes when it could have been 5. And honestly for a CW match and being in the 2nd hour, it was just too slow.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Can somebody explain G.O.A.Ts picking absolute bums as their proteges? First Jericho picked Sammy Guevara, now Shawn Michaels has picked Jordan Devlin, what the fuck is going on? How do you go from Daniel Bryan to Jordan Devlin? The only thing unique about this guy is how disproportionate his giant head is to his narrow baby shoulders.


----------



## MadCocoG

The key difference is that as Shawn has explained when talking about having Daniel at his school is he knew he could give Daniel the foundation and he would have to go elsewhere to further build on that to be great, Shawn saw the long game with Daniel and obviously sees this in Devlin. Jericho so far only seems to be interested in giving Sammy the on air rub and Has left the rest for him figure out.

On the mic Devlin is that cocky douche bag heel that UK needs and even the CW division needs right now while in the ring much like Daniel and Michaels he meshes well with whatever size his opponent is from Walter to Garza and always gets a entertaining match out of them


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

was a good Tyler breeze match imo

and yeah, i am at least quite pleased that it looks like charlotte is doing something with nxt not another becky/charlotte snorefest.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

MadCocoG said:


> The key difference is that as Shawn has explained when talking about having Daniel at his school is he knew he could give Daniel the foundation and he would have to go elsewhere to further build on that to be great, Shawn saw the long game with Daniel and obviously sees this in Devlin. Jericho so far only seems to be interested in giving Sammy the on air rub and Has left the rest for him figure out.
> 
> On the mic Devlin is that cocky douche bag heel that UK needs and even the CW division needs right now while in the ring much like Daniel and Michaels he meshes well with whatever size his opponent is from Walter to Garza and always gets a entertaining match out of them


You're right about how Jericho has been slacking with Guevara, it doesn't matter how much you put him over on screen if he's not developing behind the scenes.

As for Devlin, even if he reaches Bryan's level as a worker, hell, even if he becomes the all time greatest worker he'll never have any star power, he's too small, he has a bad look and he's not super charismatic. What ever happened to making stars instead of just workers? There's 60 people in the PC, Shawn couldn't have found one with some superstar potential?


----------



## Jedah

Goodshow for the most part. Though I don't get why Charlotte was there aside from a forced attempt to boost ratings that didn't work. Man, Bianca is so damn cringe. I cannot say I'm looking forward to that match.

Devlin vs. Breeze went way too long but was a good match otherwise.

Gargano and Balor interview was on point. Amazing what being away from the main roster does for you.

Dijakovic looking like a beast to prepare for combat against another one.

The stuff with the UE was good - especially DREAM coming back. I hope the Broserweights take the titles. We need a refresh. And Dream is the perfect guy to end Cole's reign at Mania weekend, the perfect time.

Roddy's already lost his title. Tell the story of the UE gradually whittling away.

Anyway, aside from the women, TakeOver looks stacked.


----------



## Stellar

FINALLY caught up on NXT. Keith Lee the new NA Champ! YES! Yes, I was THAT far behind.

Loved Charlotte being there. Bianca really stole that part of the show between her, Charlotte and Ripley. Really, all 3 women had good moments in that. If this ends up being a triple threat at WrestleMania then i'm all for that. I don't see how it doesn't now. There will probably be a questionable finish at Takeover Portland, which gets Bianca included in to the Championship match at Mania.

I like what they are doing with Undisputed Era. Really trying to remind everyone that they are the bad guys and should be disliked. One thing that I dislike about the NXT crowd is that they are too smart for their own good. They aren't supposed to be cheering Adam Cole and saying BAYBAY. Too many "cool heels" in wrestling.

Velveteen Dream returning and using that Dream Valley Driver... I love that move.

Keith Lee vs. Dijakovic again...? Sure!

Enjoying NXT right now. It's just a matter of finding time to watch like 7 different wrestling shows a week...and since NXT is added to the WWE Network on Thursdays to watch at any time, it's lower in priority than some other shows.


----------



## fabi1982

Again a nearly perfect show. Only thing I could compain about is the Breeze match being too long, but they want to portray Devlin as a big deal and show off his potential.

Other than that it was perfect. TUE backstage running wild, Charlotte/Reah/EST, Balor/Gargano, how many fish can... (I was falling off my chair).

I just dont understand why not more people watch as it is by far the best thing going on in wrestling right now!!


----------



## MadCocoG

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You're right about how Jericho has been slacking with Guevara, it doesn't matter how much you put him over on screen if he's not developing behind the scenes.
> 
> As for Devlin, even if he reaches Bryan's level as a worker, hell, even if he becomes the all time greatest worker he'll never have any star power, he's too small, he has a bad look and he's not super charismatic. What ever happened to making stars instead of just workers? There's 60 people in the PC, Shawn couldn't have found one with some superstar potential?


Now a days there’s a different criteria on “what is a star” which has been changing since the ‘90s, Having seen his indy and NXT UK promos he’s does fine and was getting better but they haven’t given him enough mic time since World’s Collide.

Him and Tyler got a standing ovation from Regal and Triple H after their match at Blackpool, he’s going to be on tv for a long while so maybe he’ll win you over or if not hey you have him shot


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 2/12

What will be the fallout of Velveteen Dream’s return?













Will Tommaso Ciampa be out for retribution ahead of TakeOver: Portland?









Will Ripley or Belair get the upper hand?









How will Lee and Dijakovic get ready for TakeOver?









Will Lio Rush or Angel Garza emerge as the No. 1 contender to the NXT Cruiserweight Title?

























​


----------



## Clique

Kushida will be out for payback against Adam Cole









Candice LeRae takes on Dakota Kai









Johnny Gargano to face Cameron Grimes












__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=535379783750245


----------



## Dolorian

Alright let's see what's next for NXT on this go home show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fucking Riddle and Dunne had me howling with laughter. Lol.


----------



## RapShepard

USA down for anybody else


----------



## Dolorian

Tegan!


----------



## sailord

TD Stinger said:


> Fucking Riddle and Dunne had me howling with laughter. Lol.


For me personally these skits have been great. Hopefully they stay a team for a little bit


----------



## sailord

That was a good video package for the na belt


----------



## Dolorian

Huh...Bianca standing tall...not wining and most likely won't be a triple threat. Charlotte probably attacks Rhea post match this Sunday.


----------



## Reil

Time for an unpopular take:

Bianca/Rhea is a heatless feud at the end of the day, because its basically Becky/Asuka RR 2020 levels of predictable. And Rhea herself is rapidly cooling off. She got pretty much no reaction at all tonight, and the Charlotte/Rhea feud is going to be fucking awful. Io needs to return very soon after Wrestlemania, because its pretty clear she's the glue holding this division together.


----------



## TD Stinger

A solid go home show, but nothing spectacular.

The Dunne/Riddle promos were amazing. Ciampa’s promo was great. I loved Mark Henry hyping up for Lee and Dijakovic. I liked the stuff with Bianca and Rhea.

So yeah, promo and video package wise the show worked. But I just wasn’t that interested in the ring stuff really. Probably didn’t help that AEW had one of their better shows at the same time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## candice-wrestling

The Broserweights are actually hilarious together.


----------



## fabi1982

Good go home show. I liked the Roddy/Velveteen bit, because I didnt pick up on that last week, could be a hell of a match next week. Generelly good wrestling this week and the promos were all on fire. And the broserweights...damn this is just pure gold. Looking forward to Sunday!!


----------



## Piers

Kushida is still around ? Ugh.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

- The Broserweights are unbelievably hilarious. They need to win the tag titles on Sunday. No need to squander this opportunity to capitalize on their momentum.

- Bianca MUST be included in the NXT Women's Championship match at WM. If it ends up being a Triple Threat match it has potential to be 4.5-5 stars. 

- Adam Cole needs to eventually break away from the Undisputed Era.


----------



## MEMS

TD Stinger said:


> A solid go home show, but nothing spectacular.
> 
> The Dunne/Riddle promos were amazing. Ciampa’s promo was great. I loved Mark Henry hyping up for Lee and Dijakovic. I liked the stuff with Bianca and Rhea.
> 
> So yeah, promo and video package wise the show worked. But I just wasn’t that interested in the ring stuff really. Probably didn’t help that AEW had one of their better shows at the same time.


3 terrific matches were the highlights for me. Cole-Kushida, Grimes-Gargano and Rush-Garza all delivered big time. Damn and Roddy-Reed was no slouch. 

This Portland card might be their best ever on paper. Expectations are thru the roof.


----------



## RocksBottom87

Reil said:


> Time for an unpopular take:
> 
> Bianca/Rhea is a heatless feud at the end of the day, because its basically Becky/Asuka RR 2020 levels of predictable. And Rhea herself is rapidly cooling off. She got pretty much no reaction at all tonight, and the Charlotte/Rhea feud is going to be fucking awful. Io needs to return very soon after Wrestlemania, because its pretty clear she's the glue holding this division together.


Rhea is BORING!


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok this may be a little thing but shit like this bugs me, after Dakota beat Candice and then Candice in sore loser fashion went after Dakota after a CLEAN loss, Beth attempts to justify Candice's actions by going "Poor sportsmanship Nigel? Dakota was cheating the entire match!" To that Nigel said "Hey that was a fair rollup when did she cheat?" then Beth said "Every chance she got, the entire match".

Ok can anyone point out where Dakota supposedly cheated at all in this match? Why is Beth making shit up? Is it perfectly fine now for the babyface announcers to flat out lie to make the bayface looks right under any circumstance? Beth could have defended Candice's actions by saying something like "I don't necessarily agree with it but i can't really blame Candice after all the things Dakota's done over the last few months". There was a way to spin it without flat out lying about the heel cheating when she didn't, it makes Beth look like the heel announcer.


----------



## The Wood

The Roderick Strong/Velveteen Dream stuff sounds amazing. That's how you get a personal feud started. Things like that in pro-wrestling work, and this is the sort of thing that makes Velveteen Dream one of those guys people see genuine star potential in. 

The Broserweights do sound hilarious together. That can lead to a different type of emotional engagement from crowds. They are serious when they get in the ring. I hope they ride them as Tag Team Champions for a while.

I know people are fans of Bianca Belair, but she does not need to be anywhere near the Women's Title right now. She's got her Portland match and they did the physical stuff with Charlotte so that people don't look past her. It should just be Charlotte vs. Rhea. Bianca can get salty and work against someone else Mania weekend. They'll need a big match the night before WrestleMania, so they can do Bianca vs. Io or something. Would be a great proving ground match for Bianca and Io can win and move closer to the belt herself. Bianca can get called up to whatever show the Street Profits end up on.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

SAMCRO said:


> Ok this may be a little thing but shit like this bugs me, after Dakota beat Candice and then Candice in sore loser fashion went after Dakota after a CLEAN loss, Beth attempts to justify Candice's actions by going "Poor sportsmanship Nigel? Dakota was cheating the entire match!" To that Nigel said "Hey that was a fair rollup when did she cheat?" then Beth said "Every chance she got, the entire match".
> 
> Ok can anyone point out where Dakota supposedly cheated at all in this match? Why is Beth making shit up? Is it perfectly fine now for the babyface announcers to flat out lie to make the bayface looks right under any circumstance? Beth could have defended Candice's actions by saying something like "I don't necessarily agree with it but i can't really blame Candice after all the things Dakota's done over the last few months". There was a way to spin it without flat out lying about the heel cheating when she didn't, it makes Beth look like the heel announcer.


i wondered that also. probably just stupid writing and they'll forget about it next week.


----------



## Stellar

Regarding what Beth said, I just chalked it up as it being an error on her part. She was trying to do too much because Dakota is the heel. It made no sense, I agree.

Anyway, I finally finished this weeks episode.

All that i'll say is that Bianca Belair is really growing on me. Sucks to see Santana Garrett get completely clobbered, but Bianca looked amazing in the process.

Enjoyed the whole episode.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229471934263549956

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 2/19

Will Roderick Strong make Velveteen Dream pay for playing mind games?









Devlin defends NXT Cruiserweight Title against Lio Rush









What will be the fallout of Gargano’s shocking actions at TakeOver?









Will Robert Stone’s “relaunch” of Chelsea Green be successful?















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229236909466980352


----------



## fabi1982

Looking very fucking much forward to this!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole needs more promo time on his own, he was killing it before he dropped the mic to Roddy.


----------



## wattyaknow

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole needs more promo time on his own, he was killing it before he dropped the mic to Roddy.


Was more a promo for Roddy though so makes sense


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wattyaknow said:


> Was more a promo for Roddy though so makes sense


Oh no of course, I get why. I'm just saying in general that Cole needs more promo time.


----------



## fabi1982

Very good show for me. Another Lee/Dija, lets bring it guys!! Womens match was quite decent. Balor letting us know next week that he will take the title off Cole on Mania weekend? I´m in. Gargano/Ciampa, I´m already ready and Kai/Knox in a cage? I like that, because I was more then surprised by their good Street Fight, so give me more of that. Main event was a very good match, lets see what comes out of this. And Broserweights still rule, sad cart partied to hard... 

Thats how you make your TakeOvers outstanding if you dont do too much on the weekly shows...AEW wink wink


----------



## P Thriller

Pros:

Bianca is a star
Devlin continues to impress me
Set up Nox/Kai cage match
Riddle and Dunne still make a great team
Ciampas and Cole had good promos
Chelsea Green looked ???

Cons:

Please dont make me have to watch Juaquin Wilde. He looks stupid
Same goes for Kona Reeves
Tag division is a mess. Burch and Lorcan are way too boring
What was with the random promos in the middle of matches? They did it twice
Dream looked very rusty
Back to back tag matches ruined the flow
Please let Keith Lee move on from Dijakovic, Lee is a 10x bigger star, I don't need to see that match for the 5th time.


Overall the show was mediocre. Had a strange flow to it. It just felt messy.


----------



## GTL2

A couple years ago, there'd be about 5 pages of discussion on an NXT episode. There are 5 posts now. Five posts. 
The random matchups, leftfield wrestlers appearing.... It's like they put everything in a big shaker and take some names out, so what is there to say?
It's not a big deal yet as the characters and stories they had built up already are still warm but that will fade and unless they so something to renew this, the shows will suffer


----------



## Mahmenn

Really hard for me to take Jordan Devlin seriously tbh , he looks like 14 yo on growth hormones


----------



## Piers

I love Dijak but let him move on and squash Cole for the main belt.

The Broserweights make me cringe, it feels very forced and they are both terrible at acting.

So what the fuck was the point of having Chelsea Green lose to the green-haired cosplayer again ? Because now it seems they're really starting her push. Also, anyone else felt like she messed up because of that other girl's deadlocks and inverted her finisher ? Also @Mordecay :


Spoiler



Didn't Peyton have the same outfit a couple of years ago ?











The Dream's finisher should be a signature, not a match-winning move.



GTL2 said:


> A couple years ago, there'd be about 5 pages of discussion on an NXT episode. There are 5 posts now. Five posts.


Don't forget that they moved the foum and it kinda sucks now so lot of people left.


----------



## Prescott1189

Five things that need to happen 
1. Gargano/Ciampa ending the fued at NXT Takeover Tampa Bay in a loser leaves NXT stipulation with a gimmick match 
2. Adam Cole vs. Velveteen Dream for the NXT Championship at NXT Takeover Tampa Bay 
3. Austin Theory needs to be in big storylines, he has all the credentials of being the top heel of NXT 
4. Bianca Belair getting added to Charlotte/Rhea NXT Women's Championship Match at Wrestlemania 36
5. Prolong the Dakota/Tegan feud


----------



## BC4LIFE

Thank you WWE for taking the decission for me of stop following NXT!You made NXT just as bad as Raw and SD are, it's boring(except a few acts) and with no logic. It was something special for some time but you managed to destroy this too just because other promotion decided to go national and of course you had to put your most promising show head to head with them.
Congratulations!

Edit: I just realised that Io Shirai was the only thing that made me watch. I honestly hope she leaves even if it's back to Stardom as the rumors state.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Why did they bury Austin Theory? The second Ciampa came out I was like "please don't tell me they're about to Dan Matha him" and then they proceeded to Dan Matha him. So he gets bitched out this week but that's okay because he gets his revenge next week, except we all know he's going to lose. 

All they're telling us is that Theory is a bitch who can't protect himself, why would you do that to your blue chipper?


----------



## MEMS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why did they bury Austin Theory? The second Ciampa came out I was like "please don't tell me they're about to Dan Matha him" and then they proceeded to Dan Matha him. So he gets bitched out this week but that's okay because he gets his revenge next week, except we all know he's going to lose.
> 
> All they're telling us is that Theory is a bitch who can't protect himself, why would you do that to your blue chipper?


Of course he’ll lose next week, he should. But he will put on a good show and it will elevate him.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

MEMS said:


> Of course he’ll lose next week, he should. But he will put on a good show and it will elevate him.


Why do you have to lower him first to elevate him? Why would you ever want to embarrass one of your future stars?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Austin Theory has the best look of anyone in NXT, male or female. Dude is a future star. The fact that he's only 22; holy shit.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah i hated that Ciampa/Theory segment, when i saw Austin was coming out for a match i got excited and it was good to see him back on NXT and i was thinking he's likely about to pick up another win, which is good he needs to be picking up wins and being built up. Then as soon as i saw Ciampa coming out i knew what was coming, he was gonna get bitched out for the sake of fucking Ciampa and Gargano's storyline. And yep thats exactly what happened, he got threw around like a bitch and knocked on his ass everytime he tried to get any offense in.

And yeah Theory will have a good showing next week but he's gonna lose, which is fucking stupid, this guy is the next big thing, he's the total package he shouldn't be losing to all the bigger stars on NXT, he lost to Roddy and now he's gonna lose to Ciampa, signaling he can't cut it against the real talent on the show and can only beat jobbers.


----------



## theblasterkid

Hated that they had used the interruption card twice. Hated even more that Austin looked weak there. They should have had the guy that Austin was going to face get fucked up. Backstage, Austin complains to Regel how Ciampa ruined the match he was supposed to have. Regel proceeds to make the match against him and Ciampa next week. At least that's the way I'd book it. Austin doesn't have to win every match. Just have a great showing to established talent. He'll be fine.


----------



## MEMS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why do you have to lower him first to elevate him? Why would you ever want to embarrass one of your future stars?


I guess because he’s not a known commodity yet and getting rag dolled by Ciampa was a way to get him involved in something.


----------



## RocksBottom87

This is going around on Twitter and it's really interesting


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231377598044942336
@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *There's a pretty active Keith Lee discussion going on in the Twitterverse.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231377598044942336
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *There's a pretty active Keith Lee discussion going on in the Twitterverse.*


Nice to see him getting some love, I think we all agree on his potential but by the time he gets called up dude is going to be like 37, 38, I just hope he doesn't end up getting Samoa Joe'd.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Nice to see him getting some love, I think we all agree on his potential but by the time he gets called up dude is going to be like 37, 38, I just hope he doesn't end up getting Samoa Joe'd.


*I told you they loved him over there ?*


----------



## RatedBay

All I want for Takeover Tampa Bay is a fatal 4 way with Cole, Gargano, Finn and Ciampa or a ladder match and throw Velveteen into the mix.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I told you they loved him over there ?*


Do you think he'll ever be world champ, and no the NXT title doesn't count.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Do you think he'll ever be world champ, and no the NXT title doesn't count.


*Maybe on Smackdown.*


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 2/26

Charlotte Flair returns to the NXT ring to take on Bianca Belair









Watch Finn Bálor’s next move





Tommaso Ciampa battles Austin Theory


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wow, This thread is so dead


----------



## Piehound

Not a bad opener so far with Dijakovic v Grimes ("Grimey" to his friends)..


----------



## Dolorian

That match was way too long.


----------



## Dolorian

So Balor vs Walter at the NXT UK PPV that will take place in Ireland?


----------



## Piehound

Dolorian said:


> So Balor vs Walter at the NXT UK PPV that will take place in Ireland?


Looks like that is likely. 

I don't know that they have anyone in NXT UK ready to go against Walter that hasn't already..


----------



## Alright_Mate

Walter vs Finn


----------



## Reil

So as interesting as Dakota's heel turn is, I think Raquel was the wrong person to put with her.

Raquel is fucking terrible in pretty much every way and should still be working exclusively on the Largo Loop.


----------



## Dolorian

Eh, this episode has been a bit of a drag.


----------



## P Thriller

I much prefer NXT to AEW however if they continue to put guys like Killian Dain and the Forgotten Sons on my screen I'm going to continue to check out AEW instead.


----------



## Dolorian

The Queen with the GOAT gear, wooo! \m/



P Thriller said:


> I much prefer NXT to AEW however if they continue to put guys like Killian Dain and the Forgotten Sons on my screen I'm going to continue to check out AEW instead.


This episode has been boring honestly, I am really only looking forward to Charlotte/Bianca and the potential Rhea interference/appearance.

Let's go

Some issues with the titantron there it seems.

Crowd is hype for this match.


----------



## SAMCRO

So is there a reason Gargano couldn't have interfered in the match helping Theory get the cheap win over Ciampa? i don't get why he politely waited until Ciampa's match was over.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lmao wtf was that, Rhea stands there to do her entrance pose and watches Bianca get Pillmanized lmao...


----------



## Dolorian

Looked like Rhea was supposed to rush to the ring there.

Really good match by Charlotte and Bianca. Hopefully we see it again in the future.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What a sh*tty babyface Rhea Ripley is? She had to wait and do her whole entrance pose before making the save. Whole time Bianca's knee is already broke lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Rhea would have came down sooner before Bel Air got her leg destroyed but she had to finish doing her entrance pose lol.


----------



## Prosper

Who won the Bianca/Charlotte match? How did it end?


----------



## Dolorian

prosperwithdeen said:


> Who won the Bianca/Charlotte match? How did it end?


Charlotte won after a spear and natural selection. Really good match overall.


----------



## Reil

prosperwithdeen said:


> Who won the Bianca/Charlotte match? How did it end?


Charlotte won clean, with her impact finisher. She didn't make Bianca tap out.


----------



## gl83

Um.....sure Rhea. Do your full entrance. It's not like Bianca's leg is getting "Pillman-ized" by Charlotte Flair or she's getting locked into the Figure 8 by Charlotte Flair or anything......


----------



## SAMCRO

Has Natural Selection ever looked good? god she needs to stop doing it.


----------



## Prosper

Dolorian said:


> Charlotte won after a spear and natural selection. Really good match overall.





Reil said:


> Charlotte won clean, with her impact finisher. She didn't make Bianca tap out.


Clean? Ugh what bullshit. I guess no Bianca at WrestleMania then. I'm glad I watched AEW instead.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rhea Must Pose!


----------



## Dolorian

prosperwithdeen said:


> Clean? Ugh what bullshit. I guess no Bianca at WrestleMania then. I'm glad I watched AEW instead.


Yeah she won't be in the Mania match. But clean was really the only way for this to go for Charlotte's win tho after Rhea won clean. Otherwise Charlotte would have looked weak.


----------



## Reil

prosperwithdeen said:


> Clean? Ugh what bullshit. I guess no Bianca at WrestleMania then. I'm glad I watched AEW instead.


Well since its aired, I may as well mention it. Triple H isn't booking the Charlotte/Rhea feud. It's all Vince who is in control of it. And he has been absolutely adamant about keeping it as a 1 on 1 matchup, according to Dave. He also doesn't want to spotlight any other NXT talent on the main card except for Rhea.

Which would be fine and all, if it weren't for the fact that Rhea is quickly losing steam as champion. Maybe she will rebound around Mania time, but if she hasn't recovered after Mania (and retains), I can see WWE pulling the title off of her depending on who wins the #1 contender's match at Tampa.


----------



## Prosper

Dolorian said:


> Yeah she won't be in the Mania match. But clean was really the only way for this to go for Charlotte's win tho after Rhea won clean. Otherwise Charlotte would have looked weak.


They could have done the DQ ending with Rhea though while keeping Charlotte looking strong. Rhea still needed to get her revenge for what happened at Takeover. Having Bianca lose clean here just kills her momentum and hot streak. It's not fair at all to leave her off of Mania when she's the hottest part of this 3-way feud. Sucks for Bianca.



Reil said:


> Well since its aired, I may as well mention it. Triple H isn't booking the Charlotte/Rhea feud. It's all Vince who is in control of it. And he has been absolutely adamant about keeping it as a 1 on 1 matchup, according to Dave. He also doesn't want to spotlight any other NXT talent on the main card except for Rhea.
> 
> Which would be fine and all, if it weren't for the fact that Rhea is quickly losing steam as champion. Maybe she will rebound around Mania time, but if she hasn't recovered after Mania (and retains), I can see WWE pulling the title off of her depending on who wins the #1 contender's match at Tampa.


I can see that being the case. Any normal person would look at the landscape of the feud and make it a triple threat. Vince hates to let things progress organically. He always has to spin shit to fit his agenda. What does Bianca do for WMania now? Nothing? As hot as she has been since the Rumble and she gets nothing?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Bianca needs to be on the main roster now since she won’t be part of that triple threat mania match. There is nothing left for her to do on NXT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reil

prosperwithdeen said:


> I can see that being the case. Any normal person would look at the landscape of the feud and make it a triple threat. Vince hates to let things progress organically. He always has to spin shit to fit his agenda. What does Bianca do for WMania now? Nothing? As hot as she has been since the Rumble and she gets nothing?


Probably win the Women's Battle Royal maybe on the pre-show? I don't see her doing much otherwise.


----------



## Prosper

Reil said:


> Probably win the Women's Battle Royal maybe on the pre-show? I don't see her doing much otherwise.


LOL what a waste.


----------



## MEMS

Balor is so fn great in this role. Awesome promo. Awesome aggression taking the fight to Imperium. Perfect as a cocky prick.


----------



## Piers

Mauro calling a Knee Brainbuster from Austin Theory "Ataxia" was quite disappointing. He knows better.


----------



## TripleG

Not a fan of having two cage matches next week. Reminds me too much of TNA Lockdown...which I was never a fan of.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Mauro calling a Knee Brainbuster from Austin Theory "Ataxia" was quite disappointing. He knows better.


Yea he blew that one, not that it matters since Ciampa buried the Ataxia 30 seconds later by kicking out.


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 3/4









Dream and Strong set for Steel Cage showdown






Tegan Nox and Dakota Kai to clash inside a Steel Cage


What’s next for Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano?









Will Imperium continue to target Finn Bálor?


----------



## Reil

Also not yet announced but likely going to happen is one of the qualifying matches for the women's ladder match at Takeover: Tampa.


----------



## Carter84

Gonna be by the looks fit a sweet show, really rooting for Texan as she is really good in every way. Watching her from her time as Nixon Newell to the present day has been a bumpy ride to say the least, to come back twice from career ending injuries just showed the lass is made of true welsh grit and she has won over tons of news fans, she can become one of the top baby faces in wwe , the match tonight should be fun and I can't wait for the show. Dream v Roddy looks like it's gonna be anther show stealer both guys have a lot to prove after injuries in recent months, I'm intrigued to see how this match plays out , also will Imperium attack Balor again , the show is stacked again,

Peace.


----------



## Even Flow

PWInsider reporting the IIconics are backstage at NXT.


----------



## TD Stinger

NXT has been missing a spark the last few weeks. Are the shows bad? No, but they aren't as hot as they were at the end of 2019 either. Hell, there are a lot of weeks where Raw has been more entertaining to me overall than NXT.

NXT needs to pick things up going into Takeover Tampa. Tonight could be the jump start they need. I'm glad they're opening with Dakota vs. Tegan in the cage. Last week they opened with freaking Grimes vs. Dijakovic. Meanwhile AEW ,had PAC vs. Omega on. Which do you think I'm going to paying more attention to?


----------



## Dolorian

With no Rhea/Charlotte advertised I am mainly looking forward to Tegan/Dagoka tonight.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Love Dakota's Hair


----------



## Dolorian

All the waiting when it is so obvious that they could quickly escape the cage always takes me out of steel cage matches.


----------



## Dolorian

It also makes no sense why the refs haven't barred Reina from ring side.

In any case, let's go Tegan!


----------



## Bloody Warpath

Tegan always delivers


----------



## Dolorian

Sorry but that finish was stupid. The refs not throwing reigns from ring side. The whole thing with Reina detracted from the match.


----------



## Dolorian

"Not even the steel cage can keep Reina from interfering on the match"...yeah, if only the refs had barred her from ring side...


----------



## WindPhoenix

Good match, bad finish. There was too much Raquel interfering for a match supposedly designed to keep her out.


----------



## Dolorian

WindPhoenix said:


> There was too much Raquel interfering for a match supposedly designed to keep her out.


Yep and no justification for the refs not sending her away. If Reina had come out at the last minute out of the blue to do that finish it would have worked but she was interfering non-stop from the start.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Don't know about the finish


----------



## Dolorian

Oh Rhea video, cool.


----------



## Dolorian

Blackheart in her tank! \m/


----------



## Dolorian

Booo, Shotzi lost


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235381026723172352


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235393719236538369
I am guessing that is Scarlett in the second clip.


----------



## Dolorian

Quite frankly I just don't see it with Gargano, or Ciampa for that matter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I love that Gargano segment shitting on Mauro.  This is a heel Johnny I can get behind. That was extremely entertaining.


----------



## TD Stinger

NXT felt like it bounced back a lot this week.

The opening cage match worked a lot. Solid action and Dakota took some brutal bumps. And as much as usually hate interference in cage matches, the way Raquel got involved helped the match. And the way this match ended was so well done and unique.

Liked Balor’s pre taped promo on Walter and Imperium. Just a little something to help enhance that program.

Not much to Shotzi vs. Chelsea but I’m happy they finally seem to be running with Chelsea.

Loved Rhea’s WM video package.

The Lee and Grimes promo was fun even though it feels like Lee is just killing time for now. The amount of heat that Grimes got just for existing was good, and Lee was a great foil.

TUE vs. Lorcan and Burch was a fun hard hitting match. I loved Oney’s hot tag that got cut off with the Total Elmination. I imagine Broserweights vs. TUE vs. GYV is the match for Takeover.

Swerve vs. Theory was a great showcase of the young talent in NXT. Great action. Great selling by Theory even in the end.

IDK what to think of the Gargano promo. It was delivered well. Mauro did great. Johnny did well. But we’re really doing this thing of drawing out the explanation again? Eh.

The main event cage match was very good as well. It felt like 2 guys who hated each other. Dream giving up the win was weird, but I loved the way he beat up TUE was great. And Dream going after the NXT title is the right way to go.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235395491044536321
First Rollins, now Johnny. My favorties actually being given actual characters unlike 99% of the roster. Thank you sweet baby Jesus.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235393719236538369
> I am guessing that is Scarlett in the second clip.


If you look closely and you figured out the cryptic code you read the numbers 4/7. NXT is running a rare Live NXT the Tuesday after WrestleMania…


----------



## fabi1982

great show.

opening cage match was good from these three. I really liked the interference, usually this kills the cage match, but it was used very cleverly.
bask in his glory!!
theory is a star, no matter what.
sad shotzi lost, but I guess chelsea is the "more important" prospect. shotzi still hot af.
TUE doing TUE things, you just have to love kyle.
jonny promo was meh for me, good intention, but "you know why" doesnt makes sense, BECAUSE I DONT KNOW WHY
rhea video was great, you could see the sparcle in her eyes.
roddy/dream was a very good cage match even with the interferences. dream doesnt give a fuck about losing because all he wants is goldy.

let them great nxt tv shows come on the ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Asuka842

Tegan vs, Dakota, Really good match. And yeah no way we don't get at least one more match between them, none of the first three have ended cleanly.

Although one of these days WWE really should consider actually letting the cage actually do it's job, just to keep the concept a big credible. Also while I don't mind escape finishes, I just don't like the "they can just go through the unlocked door" ones. They should have to actually climb up and over imo.

Cole vs. Dream at the Takeover hopefully, that'd be cool.

Chelsea in the ladder match over Shotzi, no don't agree with that finish at all. Shotzi is someone that they should be running with right now.

Rhea should win at Mania, it's the logical outcome and it'd put NXT over huge.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Dolorian said:


> Blackheart in her tank! \m/


----------



## helgey7212

Ok, I seem to be in the minority here, but why is Tegan trying to escape the cage? I thought the reason she wanted the cage was so Raquel couldn't interfere with her getting revenge on Dakota. Escaping a cage doesn't seem like much of a revenge to me.


----------



## Dolorian

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Love it, she should have won.


----------



## Even Flow

For those wondering about Finn, and him saying he'll see WALTER sooner than he thinks; NXTUK are taping tomorrow and Saturday leading upto Takeover: Dublin. 

Finn has been announced as appearing on the tapings.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on last night's NXT: 

- Nice touch not having Beth on TV for this episode to sell the angle on Raw. I like continuity and heel's actions having an impact! It doesn't seem like much, but seriously, hardly anything these days has an impact that carries over to the next episode, so I'll take it. 

- I've said it before, but I HATE having two or more of the same gimmick match on one show. It just over-saturates it to me and WWE has just pounded that horse to death to the point where Cage matches don't even feel like a big deal anymore. It all started with TNA's Lockdown concept and wrestling been paying for it ever since. 

That said, I enjoyed the Nox/Kai match. Good stuff here. I hated that there was so much interference from Raquel as one of the original points of a cage was to nullify interference and I feel like in WWE it happens every single time. Still, pinning Nox against the cage wall with the door was pretty creative. I enjoyed this match more than I did their TakeOver match, so thumbs up! 

- Finn Vs. WALTER is a cool match to have...makes me excited for Mania weekend TakeOver for sure. 

- Anyone else find it funny that Chelsea Green wrestled someone with green hair? Just me? OK, lol. Liked Shotzi's tank entrance.

- "No one likes you!" chants at Cameron Grimes, lol. Grimes Vs. Lee for the NA title next week. No way Grimes wins that, right? 

- UE Vs. Lorcan/Burch was a fun hard hitting tag match. The post match with the Grizzled Young Vets interrupting the Broserweights and declaring intent to get the tag title shot was fun. 3 way tag coming? 

- Isiah Scott Vs. Austin Theory was fine. That arm break move was vicious, but ultimately pointless as Theory just won the match seconds later anyway. 

- Did we really need to know why Johnny attacked Ciampa? I mean...they have a history, and Ciampa started it, lol. Johnny and Mauro did great in the segment though, and it was better than just doing another brawl and/or run in. 

- Velveteen Dream Vs. Roderick Strong...in a Steel Cage...ugh that annoys me, lol. Anyways. We got a second cage match with interference in it...yikes. I'll be honest, I kind of zoned out once the UE started interfering, and then my jaw dropped when Dream just threw the match....HE THREW THE FUCKING MATCH?!?!?! WHAT?!?!? So I guess a victory to move up the rankings, the steel cage, and his oh so bitter rivalry with Strong just plain don't fucking matter. The fuck was that? 

And I love Nigel as a commentator, but the line "He must have planned this from the start". Oh, so Dream just assumed the UE would interfere by climbing into the cage as opposed to what Raquel did earlier in the night and keep her interference largely outside the cage, and he knew he would be trapped in the cage alone with Cole to get a shot at him, and I guess he just planned to throw the match from the start? 

I'm sorry, but that finish is downright infuriating to me, and is another contributing factor to the death of the cage match in WWE. 

I enjoyed most of the show, but that finish to the main event really irked me.


----------



## sideon

TripleG said:


> My thoughts on last night's NXT:
> 
> - Nice touch not having Beth on TV for this episode to sell the angle on Raw. I like continuity and heel's actions having an impact! It doesn't seem like much, but seriously, hardly anything these days has an impact that carries over to the next episode, so I'll take it.
> 
> - I've said it before, but I HATE having two or more of the same gimmick match on one show. It just over-saturates it to me and WWE has just pounded that horse to death to the point where Cage matches don't even feel like a big deal anymore. It all started with TNA's Lockdown concept and wrestling been paying for it ever since.
> 
> That said, I enjoyed the Nox/Kai match. Good stuff here. I hated that there was so much interference from Raquel as one of the original points of a cage was to nullify interference and I feel like in WWE it happens every single time. Still, pinning Nox against the cage wall with the door was pretty creative. I enjoyed this match more than I did their TakeOver match, so thumbs up!
> 
> - Finn Vs. WALTER is a cool match to have...makes me excited for Mania weekend TakeOver for sure.
> 
> - Anyone else find it funny that Chelsea Green wrestled someone with green hair? Just me? OK, lol. Liked Shotzi's tank entrance.
> 
> - "No one likes you!" chants at Cameron Grimes, lol. Grimes Vs. Lee for the NA title next week. No way Grimes wins that, right?
> 
> - UE Vs. Lorcan/Burch was a fun hard hitting tag match. The post match with the Grizzled Young Vets interrupting the Broserweights and declaring intent to get the tag title shot was fun. 3 way tag coming?
> 
> - Isiah Scott Vs. Austin Theory was fine. That arm break move was vicious, but ultimately pointless as Theory just won the match seconds later anyway.
> 
> - Did we really need to know why Johnny attacked Ciampa? I mean...they have a history, and Ciampa started it, lol. Johnny and Mauro did great in the segment though, and it was better than just doing another brawl and/or run in.
> 
> - *Velveteen Dream Vs. Roderick Strong...in a Steel Cage...ugh that annoys me, lol. Anyways. We got a second cage match with interference in it...yikes. I'll be honest, I kind of zoned out once the UE started interfering, and then my jaw dropped when Dream just threw the match....HE THREW THE FUCKING MATCH?!?!?! WHAT?!?!? So I guess a victory to move up the rankings, the steel cage, and his oh so bitter rivalry with Strong just plain don't fucking matter. The fuck was that?
> 
> And I love Nigel as a commentator, but the line "He must have planned this from the start". Oh, so Dream just assumed the UE would interfere by climbing into the cage as opposed to what Raquel did earlier in the night and keep her interference largely outside the cage, and he knew he would be trapped in the cage alone with Cole to get a shot at him, and I guess he just planned to throw the match from the start?
> 
> I'm sorry, but that finish is downright infuriating to me, and is another contributing factor to the death of the cage match in WWE.
> 
> I enjoyed most of the show, but that finish to the main event really irked me*.


Couldn't disagree with you more. I loved the finish and the post match stuff because that was Dream being cerebral, he was using Strong to cover up his true plans for Cole. The bonus is that no one saw it coming and that's good since WWE gets accused of being predictable.


----------



## FatAbomination

I thought NXT was pretty bad this week, they killed the cage match gimmick dead.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Honestly I thought the Women's Cage match was better than the Men's aside from the finish, I get that Dream had a plan but he still cost himself the match when he could still challenge Cole for the Title at Takeover Tampa anyhow.

On a side note Austin Theory sucks ass.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I would think now Raquel is Involved in Dakota's Matches

Tegan needs Candice more then ever


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 3/11

The BroserWeights defend the NXT Tag Team Titles against Undisputed ERA








Keith Lee defends the NXT North American Championship against Cameron Grimes 








How will Adam Cole react to The Velveteen Dream’s actions? 








What does Johnny Gargano have planned for Tommaso Ciampa?


----------



## TKO Wrestling

One show has Joey Janella and the other show has Trevor Lee on TV tonight. If they both wrestle the same segment I would love to see how big the QH bump is on the NBA game.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Here we go

I'm just seeing about if Tegan & Dakota be on tonight


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mia Yim beating Dakota, what a garbage decision.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Probably a setup for Dakota screwing Tegan at Takeover


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237896981441208321
@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *Keith Lee just did a pop up last ride.*


----------



## RapShepard

Was the Joe got kidnapped by ninjas story something that needed to be copied lol


----------



## Dolorian

Alright_Mate said:


> Mia Yim beating Dakota, what a garbage decision.


I have no idea what they are doing booking Mia Yim so strongly against Dakota.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Dolorian said:


> I have no idea what they are doing booking Mia Yim so strongly against Dakota.


Let me say this again

"Probably a setup for Dakota screwing Tegan at Takeover"


----------



## Dolorian

WWEfan4eva said:


> Let me say this again
> 
> "Probably a setup for Dakota screwing Tegan at Takeover"


Not seeing the relation, really.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

It might not even happen, Takeover might get canceled too


----------



## MEMS

I think I’d rather see these guys reunite as DIY and hang at the top of the tag division than feud at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO

Dakota just gets shit booking constantly, they have made her look like the weakest heel of all time, she always gets her ass beat, she only beat Tegan due to getting help from the biggest woman on the NXT roster, shes not gotten one strong clean win since turning heel. And its not like she got great booking as a face either, but as a heel holy shit its like she can't win at all unless she has help, she hardly ever gets the upperhand, its just ridiculous.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

SAMCRO said:


> Dakota just gets shit booking constantly, they have made her look like the weakest heel of all time, she always gets her ass beat, she only beat Tegan due to getting help from the biggest woman on the NXT roster, shes not gotten one strong clean win since turning heel. And its not like she got great booking as a face either, but as a heel holy shit its like she can't win at all unless she has help, she hardly ever gets the upperhand, its just ridiculous.


Seems like Tegan booked strong in this feud


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SAMCRO said:


> Dakota just gets shit booking constantly, they have made her look like the weakest heel of all time, she always gets her ass beat, she only beat Tegan due to getting help from the biggest woman on the NXT roster, shes not gotten one strong clean win since turning heel. And its not like she got great booking as a face either, but as a heel holy shit its like she can't win at all unless she has help, she hardly ever gets the upperhand, its just ridiculous.


*Dakota is booked like 2015 champion heel Rollins but worse. I never thought her turn would go anywhere after Rhea won War Games in a 2 v 4. She literally immediately failed her entire mission of infiltration and sabotage. She got her ass kicked by Mia then and it's happening again.*


----------



## toontownman

RapShepard said:


> Was the Joe got kidnapped by ninjas story something that needed to be copied lol


To form a new stable around King Cuerno. I am down with it. Wonder who the tag team is though.


----------



## BC4LIFE

RapShepard said:


> Was the Joe got kidnapped by ninjas story something that needed to be copied lol





RapShepard said:


> Was the Joe got kidnapped by ninjas story something that needed to be copied lol


Nation of violence v2? No way Vince or other WWE suit followed TNA in the past....since it wasn't competition for them...


----------



## FamousFreddy

Charlotte v Rhea promo.
Love these two.
Their match at Wrestlemania is the only one I care about.


----------



## candice-wrestling

When is Io Shirai coming back?


----------



## Asuka842

Tegan being in the ladder match, but not Dakota bothers me. Like I was willing to go with Dakota losing a big match again on the idea that her and Tegan were facing off again at the Takeover. But Tegan winning her qualifying match, yeah now Dakota losing is not nearly as ok with me. TBH, of all the women in NXT, Dakota's booking is the one that I've been most, iffy, about for awhile now.

Honestly between this and Chelsea beating Shotzi, their booking for the ladder match has seemed really weird overall thus far.

But that was my only real complaint about the show. Tegan's actual match was solid. Lee vs. Grimes was fun. The Charlotte vs. Rhea segment was pretty good. The tag match was really fun, etc.

Oh and the beatdown segment was EPIC!!!!


----------



## Reil

candice-wrestling said:


> When is Io Shirai coming back?


Should be within the next couple of weeks if reports are correct about how long she is gone for. The division desperately needs her. Because that ladder match lacks a ton of star power.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Reil said:


> Should be within the next couple of weeks if reports are correct about how long she is gone for. The division desperately needs her. Because that ladder match lacks a ton of star power.


I really hope she's in that ladder match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

If anyone missed this vignette






Sounds like Scarlett’s voice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Io Shirai needs to come back in time for the ladder match


----------



## MadCocoG

Dolorian said:


> Not seeing the relation, really.


Wrestling storytelling 101, the heel does not want to see their arch nemesis the baby face win a prize so they will make sure that doesn’t happen. Since in one night Dakota cost Mia and Tegan spots at War Games she’s gotten over both ladies but in storytelling fashion has also lost to both ladies.

this story has been done multiple times from Gargano/Chiampa, Charlotte/Becky and because of the Ruthless Aggression doc Triple H/Orton/Batista


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

mauro taking shots at twitter

?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

MadCocoG said:


> Wrestling storytelling 101, the heel does not want to see their arch nemesis the baby face win a prize so they will make sure that doesn’t happen. Since in one night Dakota cost Mia and Tegan spots at War Games she’s gotten over both ladies but in storytelling fashion has also lost to both ladies.
> 
> this story has been done multiple times from Gargano/Chiampa, Charlotte/Becky and because of the Ruthless Aggression doc Triple H/Orton/Batista


Said it better that I would

I don't think there feud is over by a long shot


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240004685546713089

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow

Maybe NXT will be doing this going forward, until they can go back in Full-Sail.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240381300718141444


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I wonder if they going have a Dakota/Tegan Promo tonight


----------



## Chan Hung

long ass promo lol


----------



## Reil

Tonight's NXT fucking sucked. I understand the circumstances on why they did it. But never do it again. The absolute worst part of the night was Rhea's video package which was full of revisionist history and her absolutely terrible speaking skills.


----------



## MEMS

Is NXT basically on hiatus?

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow

MEMS said:


> Is NXT basically on hiatus?
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Probably.

Time will tell. If it's the same format next week, then for sure it's on hiatus until they can get fans back into Full Sail.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah the ratings bombed due to the poor non-wrestling show. They should just put on NXT Takeover matches from the past for now or some thing instead of promos. Last night was boring i tuned out first few minutes. AEW kept it fresh.


----------



## iarwain

Personally, I enjoyed the retrospective on Ciampa and Gargano. Maybe because I missed a lot of it originally because I've only been watching NXT a little over a year. It looked like it was a documentary type thing that maybe has aired on the WWE Network, was it? I have the network, but I don't care enough to look.


----------



## TD Stinger

I haven't seen really anything from NXT this week though I heard some of the promos and videos they did were pretty good.

But if the idea is to skate by for now doing this stuff, when every other show is still going on in some fashion, this is just a bad look.


----------



## TripleG

This week's NXT would have made a solid pre-show lead in for TakeOver...but as an episode of the event where you expect storylines to continue at least somewhat? Yeah, it didn't work.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242451353596723201


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

NXT has to win in the ratings next week, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> NXT has to win in the ratings next week, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242587743877767168


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242587743877767168


Umm, That's tough one

I think Candice & Aliyah going to win


----------



## Clique

More matches announced: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242639799686705152


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Just waiting for the Women's Match


----------



## Dolorian

Io is back! \m/


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Io is winning the ladder match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole's announcement was disappointing, we really never got his celebration.


----------



## Asuka842

IO'S BACK!! She should win the ladder match now imo. Also Candice winning, good call. Hopefully Dakota wins the gauntlet match, Tegan being in this match but not her would be weird.

Bianca not being in it is interesting. I wonder if that means she's headed to Raw or SD soon? Hopefully if she is she gets a big push because she has "future star" written all over her.

So we're finally getting the blowoff match between Gargano and Ciampa, cool. I'm mixed on the possibility of one of them leaving. On the one hand, they've arguably done all there is to do in NXT, and it'd clear some space to build up new stars. But I don't really trust Raw or SD with either of them honestly.

Riddle vs. Strong was a fun match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Yep, Now on the Gauntlet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243021936872939521


----------



## Krin

why is Aliyah no longer appearing with Vanessa Bourne? Also she did not need to get plastic surgery on her face, she looked fine before.


----------



## toontownman

Pretty solid episode after a very different show last week.


They sure went into hyperdrive on the in ring content after last week. Almost too much so. An interview in between one of the first few matches or some advancement on the Mendoza storyline and the likely introduction of Bolly would have been nice.
Didn't expect the BritAm Bruisers to win but glad they did. Can we start a go fund me for BritAm Bruisers vs Gulak and Bryan?
Dain needs shifting to NXT UK to feud with Walter. It is surely only a matter of time. I know they are building Dragunov up to potentially beat Walter but Dain would be much more fun. 
I wonder if the second chance guantlet match was in the longterm planning or they have reacted to the negative feedback on Kai's elimination.. Or maybe she will go on to win next week and the ladder match. No Belair makes me feel like she is Raw bound sooner than later and they were holding out to confirm it. So happy to see Shirai back. 
Finally we get Bivens. Glad Rezar has got busy in his injury leave with the headshrinkers and given us a weird East Indian love child of a tag team. I now realise why the BritAm Bruisers just got built up earlier. They are getting a beating in a couple of weeks and fed to the wolves.
Gargano vs Ciampa IXIV. I was expecting a loser leaves NXT stipulation. HHH certainly should have played differently on the location explanation. Something like an unsanctioned match that couldn't happen legally at the PC or a wilder stipulation gimmick would have been better than just a random different location. 
WWE seems to be finding their groove a little bit more with the PC tapings. I still think they could be getting more creative with their surroundings during matches but I expect they are likely keeping things reasonably vanilla so whatever they do for Wrestlemania there will feel bigger and feels fresh.
Overall a combination of last weeks show and this weeks would have made two very great episodes, in the end they were both a bit disjointed but still largely enjoyable. I expect given all the uncertainty last week, matches weren't logistically possible.


----------



## toontownman

Krin said:


> why is Aliyah no longer appearing with Vanessa Bourne? Also she did not need to get plastic surgery on her face, she looked fine before.


I thought the assumption was it was Bourne that laid out Xia? Also gutted she didn't get the ladder match chance, she has earned it in my opinion. Maybe we will be surprised next week!


----------



## fabi1982

Very good show this week, very good wrestling and intensity (compared to other wrestling shows on Wednesday). Smiled very hard for Io being back, she is just perfect  Some new faces is always good to see. 

Overall I was very much sports entertainded here!!


----------



## Piers

No clue who those Indian dudes and their manager are but they look awful.

Does anyone know if the Performance Center stars get tested for the virus ? Otherwise still having matches sounds incredibly irresponsible.

So excited for Dexter's debut, his creepy bastard gimmick is gold when used right.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245092394711875584


----------



## TD Stinger

As much as I love a good Lee vs. Dijak hoss fest, I hope after this there’s some space put between them after this. Let Lee work with other guys, like Gargano or something.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> As much as I love a good Lee vs. Dijak hoss fest, I hope after this there’s some space put between them after this. Let Lee work with other guys, like Gargano or something.


Their "feud" is overblown at this point, feels like I've seen a match involving these two 1000 times now.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Their "feud" is overblown at this point, feels like I've seen a match involving these two 1000 times now.


They’ve been feuding on and off for like a year now.

They finally had their big Takeover match in Portland, that felt like the blow off. And then Dijak confronted Lee the very next episode of NXT. And honestly, I groaned when it happened. It’s time to move on.

Sucks for Dijak because he needs Lee a life more than Lee needs him, but it has to happen.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Looks like an AOP rippoff


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit that dude Dexter, looks like Austin.


----------



## Piehound

This Lee, Priest, Dominick match is good but the false finishes really lose something without a crowd..


----------



## sailord

Keith Lee I'm going to hit motherfucker with another motherfucker. Why hasn't William regal got better security yet lol


----------



## gl83

So......does everyone who loses to KUSHIDA end up getting kidnapped by ninjas later in the night.


First Raul Mendoza, now Joaquin Wilde.


----------



## Asuka842

Dakota won, thank goodness. I only wish that they'd let her win a match without needing Raquel. Shotzi looked like a star throughout.

Tonight just confirmed to me that Shotzi should have beaten Chelsea. Sorry, but nothing Chelsea has done in NXT is even remotely as impressive as this.

The triple threat was great as well.


----------



## fabi1982

Shotzi looked very good.
Dakota winning was right.
Triple thread was very good.
Dexter is a fucking great guy!!
Velveteen doesnt look that good without a crowd, but the match was fine.

Good episode again!!


----------



## toontownman

Agree with the above bar the Velveteen dream match. I still found that and the dream entertaining. Very goldust but still fun. 
Dexter looked fantastic. Lots of potentially possibilities of where you go with a character like that. Certainly some good creeper storylines but can't see him having a shelf life past being the next boogeyman on the main roster. Maybe NxT too.


----------



## SAMCRO

Exactly why did Tyler Breeze beat Theory? can someone tell me that? that guy is the future and they got him losing to a jobber.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Can't wait for Wednesday on NXT

Ladder Match & the Gargano/Ciampa Match


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Now Charlotte won the NXT Women's Title

Would the outcome of the Ladder Match change?


----------



## Asuka842

I've gone from hoping Io wins, to dreading it because Io losing to Charlotte would be awful at this point.


----------



## fabi1982

With Charlotte not being a permanent member of NXT I can see her dropping the belt to the winner of the ladder match. Hope for an Io win, but who knows.

looking forward to Wednesdays episode!!


----------



## Clique

Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano's squared-circle odyssey
Tommaso Ciampa and Johnny Gargano set for one last match









Ladder Match to determine No. 1 Contender to NXT Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair


----------



## WWEfan4eva

How long do you think the Ladder Match Last?

Would the Gargano/Ciampa Match be the Main Event

Will Killer Kross debut?


----------



## Clique

WWEfan4eva said:


> How long do you think the Ladder Match Last?
> 
> Would the Gargano/Ciampa Match be the Main Event
> 
> Will Killer Kross debut?


I prefer Gargano & Ciampa to just tear into each other in a huge brawl. Familiar to Edge & Orton’s Last Man Standing Match, and the brawl they had on NXT a few weeks ago.

I’m rooting for Io to win the ladder match. Don’t care if it’s a 10 min match. Should be fun!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

WWEfan4eva said:


> How long do you think the Ladder Match Last?
> 
> Would the Gargano/Ciampa Match be the Main Event
> 
> Will Killer Kross debut?


To answer your third question, my guess is yes because he was supposed to debut last night(obviously they moved it to tonight because of the coronavirus shit. They were supposed to be in full sail)


----------



## Clique




----------



## Even Flow

Io will surely win.

Charlotte/Io is a dream match. Especially with Io's current gimmick.

Gargano/Ciampa I would expect to go at least half hr, including ads. Unless they somehow don't air any ads during the main event. But they've not come out and said that.

Killer Kross I can see maybe actually debuting on TV and perhaps attacking the winner.

I think maybe we'll see at least 3 matches on the whole show, and they'll want to recap Wrestlemania too. To show what happened to Rhea incase nobody watched Wrestlemania, and incase they're out of the loop and only watch NXT every Wednesday.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I think there are planning something for Shotzi, When NXT comes back


----------



## Dolorian

In for the Queen and to watch Io win.


----------



## Prescott1189

Alright everyone tonight it's NXT Takeover on USA in a couple of hours, who do y'all think will win the Women's Ladder Match for a chance at Charlotte Flair's NXT Women's Championship??


----------



## Mutant God

Rhea, she just comes in, climbs the ladder and makes sure shes the first to get the shot.

Also I could see Kai/Nox win it but the other one costs them the match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Going for Tegan

Io going win it sadly


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll say this much, even with this weird funk over wrestling with no fans, a 6 Woman Ladder match and Ciampa vs. Gargano make this a really interesting NXT.


----------



## Dolorian

Let's go Io, win this!


----------



## ABH-22

Anyone hoping Gargano/Ciampa will be a Taker/Styles kinda vibe ?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I give it 20 mins.


----------



## Mainboy

Charlotte v IO?

Fuck yes.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

ABH-22 said:


> Anyone hoping Gargano/Ciampa will be a Taker/Styles kinda vibe ?


The show leaked online, I just watched the Gargano/Ciampa match and wasn't a fan of it tbh


----------



## Dolorian

Hell yes, Io!


----------



## Dolorian

Yawn Gargano/Ciampa. I just don't see it with those two.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Mainboy said:


> Charlotte v IO?
> 
> Fuck yes.


It will be a great match but I only wanted Io winning if she was going to win the title. She has no chance.


----------



## ABH-22

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> The show leaked online, I just watched the Gargano/Ciampa match and wasn't a fan of it tbh


Not at all like WWE to fuck up something so un-fuckupable??


----------



## Dolorian

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> The show leaked online, I just watched the Gargano/Ciampa match and wasn't a fan of it tbh


Does Charlotte show up during the show?


----------



## TheGunnShow

Candice should have won


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Dolorian said:


> Does Charlotte show up during the show?


No, they just show her post Mania promo that they showed on Raw


----------



## Dolorian

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> No, they just show her post Mania promo that they showed on Raw


Thanks, no reason for me to stick around after the No. 1 contender match then.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Hope Io won't get buried now


----------



## rbl85

WWEfan4eva said:


> Hope Io won't get buried now


That depend what buried mean to you.

I hope that the match is not going to happen next Week, have a bit of build please.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Yeah, Next Week is too soon

What's the point if that will happen soon


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Candice Gave him something


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248054858646765569


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

rbl85 said:


> That depend what buried mean to you.
> 
> I hope that the match is not going to happen next Week, have a bit of build please.


Even if(when) Io loses, if she can destroy Charlotte once or twice first and then lose competitively, she can come out of the feud better than when she went in.
Whether you like Charlotte or not, showing you can stand toe to toe with one of the most decorated competitors in history is anything but a burial.


----------



## ABH-22

I've loved this

Edit: What amazing storytelling, not often in wrestling nowadays do I genuinely get left not knowing who is going to win! I feel stupid for believing the Candice turn, WWE doesn't make me feel stupid often. Dragged a little bit but to be expected when it goes on that long but all in all a fucking awesome match. Shame about no Killer Kross though


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

ABH-22 said:


> I've loved this


me too. That was the best character work Candice has ever done and the match was vicious.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I don't know what to say


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248067144195215367


----------



## p862011

this was amazing

candice needed this heel turn pretty badly imo


----------



## sailord

Did anyone else notice killer cross and Scarlette when Gargano and Candice were exiting


----------



## Asuka842

Io winning was cool, but WrestleMania changed things. Charlotte vs. Io will be great, but Io is on a role and white hot now. Losing to Charlotte, especially since she hasn't lost since turning heel, isn't what she needs right now, especially in Charlotte's first defense.

Tweener Balor is awesome. Him vs. WALTER should be epic.

Not sure about the Candice thing. They turned another female face heel? There's going to be none left by the end of the month at this rate. Also Candice being dragged into Johnny's stuff yet again, don't know if I like that.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248068867420835841
OK, now, do not do Ciampa vs. Gargano. Ever again. Gargano is heel. Candice is heel. I'm intrigued by that. Just run with it now.

Personally, I think Gargano vs. Lee would be pretty fun. And I expect Kross and Scarlett to go after Ciampa next.


----------



## MEMS

That was amazing. A bit long with the commercial breaks but that was appropriately brutal and I love that they still used the ring. Candace was awesome.

Johnny/Candace vs Kross/Scarlett. YES.


----------



## ABH-22

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248068867420835841
> OK, now, do not do Ciampa vs. Gargano. Ever again. Gargano is heel. Candice is heel. I'm intrigued by that. Just run with it now.
> 
> Personally, I think Gargano vs. Lee would be pretty fun. And I expect Kross and Scarlett to go after Ciampa next.


They both look creepy asf! Good things ahead for these two


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Dang a Heel Turn for Candice

Now Tegan don't have anymore long time friends


----------



## MEMS

Inject cocky prick Balor vs Walter into my veins ASAP!


----------



## Asuka842

I hope they have something cool planned. Because Candice being only "Johnny's wife" has been part of her problem so far. And here it seems like they're doubling down on it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They're wasting Kross on this nerd? God let that be a red herring.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I thought about, Is it really a heel turn for Candice, She only low blowed Ciampa

A heel turn for me is a beat down someone, Like she turns and beat down Tegan Nox


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Tick Tock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, that was fantastic. That match and finish was the most compelling thing NXT's done in awhile. Best match in NXT in awhile. Loved the aggression and physicality between the two. And the swerve at the end is the perfect example of a swerve actually working. Gargano's shitbird heelish facial expression after the finish were perfect, too. I honestly never knew he had that in him. Good stuff. Interested to see where it goes.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok i did not like that ending with Candice turning heel and helping Johnny win, this was supposed to be the final match between these two, Ciampa losing due to outside interference doesn't tell me its over, Ciampa should now want payback and a more satisfying ending to their rivalry. Thats not the kind of ending you go with when you're telling us this feud is done and over for good. A 3 year rivalry shouldn't come to an end with a dirty finish, Ciampa will look like a chump if he accepts that ending and moves on.


----------



## toontownman

Enjoyed NXT tonight although another singles match and cutting Ciampa/Gargano 10 minutes shorter would have been optimal. Like Edge vs Orton, this ran too long. I know some would have loved it because of that but I was struggling a bit in the final third. Finish doesn't really seem definitive either which was the whole point of the match. Can't expect WWE storylines to play by the rules though. 

Interested to see if Kross goes for Ciampa or Gargano. Ciampa vs Kross would be cool. Mixed tag options with Gargano and Candace has potential too. 

Womens match was solid and like the guys at the weekend, kudos for doing that with no crowd to create adrenaline and energy to play off. 

Quite a few storylines developing nicely and lots of fresh talent coming in. I have already seen the episode got panned several places but thought it was a solid 7/10 for me.



TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248068867420835841
> OK, now, do not do Ciampa vs. Gargano. Ever again. Gargano is heel. Candice is heel. I'm intrigued by that. Just run with it now.
> 
> Personally, I think Gargano vs. Lee would be pretty fun. And I expect Kross and Scarlett to go after Ciampa next.


Is Scarlett wearing fucked up clown/demon makeup or is it just the light? Hoping for the fucked up make up tbh. Liv already took her look after all


----------



## SAMCRO

Kross and Scarlett have to be targeting Gargano and Candice, i mean it would only make sense, Scarlett can antagonize Candice and Kross has Gargano, would be a little weird if Ciampa is in a feud with Kross and Scarlett targeting him, would make more sense for them to feud with Gargano and Candice. Plus they was watching Gargano and Candice in the parking lot, not Ciampa.

Also its kind of a no win situation if they feud with Ciampa, Ciampa really can't afford another big loss and you don't wanna have Kross lose his first big feud, so it makes more sense to give Kross Gargano whos coming off a win and can afford to lose.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Did Candice really turn heel?, She just kicked Ciampa in the nuts

If she's a heel, Have her attack a babyface


----------



## SAMCRO

Shes clearly a heel now, she helped her asshole husband whos a heel beat the sympathetic babyface and was smiling about it. Babyfaces don't do that, shes now gonna get booed, so if that wasn't a heel turn they really hurt her babyface character. Just give it a few weeks, she'll beatdown one of the bayface females or cut a really bitchy heel promo on one of them.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i thought it was up there with the boneyard match for a fun cinematic match. but could have been shorter. 
also those indus sher guys are pretty awful. i know its their first match but i was falling asleep.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

What's Triple H doing with Tegan? Nothing

Like she's sitting back and letting others push her away 

Dakota's a heel now Candice's a heel too


----------



## 674297

WWEfan4eva said:


> What's Triple H doing with Tegan? Nothing
> 
> Like she's sitting back and letting others push her away
> 
> Dakota's a heel now Candice's a heel too


This is why Vince is dead set on pushing Charlotte as the top female babyface on NXT along with the incoming blonde turds like Carmella and Dana Brooke!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

There going to push Io, Shotzi, Probably Candice too, Dakota as the Top Heel

Where will Tegan be, Mid Carder at best, She's better then that, She has held a Mens Title in the U.K


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay I just saw NXT of last week.

Thoughts:
The women opener was fucking good. Solid. Overall thumbs up!

The new tag team monsters what've their name is should have won faster. This was not a squash as much as it should have been.

The main event was better than Orton vs Edge . I enjoyed it. I dont know why Bleacher Report and others gave it an F. The atmosphere was great and the preview of Candice being a heel N handing something to Johnny was good storytelling. Solid main event!!!

Great show. Better than last weeks AEW!


----------



## Ozell Gray

Chan Hung said:


> Okay I just saw NXT of last week.
> 
> Thoughts:
> The women opener was fucking good. Solid. Overall thumbs up!
> 
> The new tag team monsters what've their name is should have won faster. This was not a squash as much as it should have been.
> 
> The main event was better than Orton vs Edge . I enjoyed it. I dont know why Bleacher Report and others gave it an F. The atmosphere was great and the preview of Candice being a heel N handing something to Johnny was good storytelling. Solid main event!!!
> 
> Great show. Better than last weeks AEW!


Even though its not a war (because its stupidity to call this a war when its nothing like a war at all) but I still fill compelled to say this. Triple H is running a marathon and money mark is running a sprint, because everyday that goes by money mark's talent are getting older and knowing that the shelf life of a wrestler is relatively short and NXT is filled with young talent I like Triple H's chances in the long haul.


----------



## toontownman

Loving the upcoming potential of NXT.

The cruiserweight title just became the most interesting title on all 5 brands and should produce some amazing matches.

Io and Charlotte could be spectacular. Plenty more that can come from this womens division.

N.American title and Tag Titles with lots of questions.

Dream vs Cole

What's next for ciampa/gargano.

Kross and Bordeaux debuting.

Should be a fun few weeks if they can continue with weds nights.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

What will happan on NXT tomorrow?

Will Candice explain why she kicked Ciampa?


----------



## Clique

Finn Bálor battles Imperium’s Aichner








Will The Velveteen Dream accept Adam Cole’s invitation for a "chat?"








Interim NXT Cruiserweight Championship Tournament begins








*Meet the Superstars competing to become Interim NXT Cruiserweight Champion*








Riddle & mystery partner defend against Undisputed ERA









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249884542242115585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250453836168343552


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm guessing they will put the Tag Titles back on the Undisputed ERA


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Prophecy slowly is coming back to fruition. Dream won't beat Cole.


----------



## sailord

It's going to be interesting who replace Drake Maverick in the torny since you just got released


----------



## MEMS

sailord said:


> It's going to be interesting who replace Drake Maverick in the torny since you just got released


Lio was in it also no?

Edit: Just saw the graphic above. No Lio.


----------



## sailord

MEMS said:


> Lio was in it also no?
> 
> Edit: Just saw the graphic above. No Lio.


Drake Maverick who got released just posted a video they still going to let him do it


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I knew somehow Shotzi would back Tegan up


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hold on now, Dexter Lumis is a star.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

HHH has no idea what to do with this Cole/Dream feud.


----------



## HBurns

Man, Dexter Lumis is something else. I was pretty distracted during this episode reading up on all of the purging going on, then this guy shows up and I can't look away.


----------



## dcruz

Dexter again on the screen


----------



## dcruz

Tick tock!!!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

He attacked Ciampa


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KILLER KROSS IS HERE!!!!


----------



## Asuka842

Tozawa vs. Swerve was a really fun match. And Tozawa is so good.

Tegan and Shotzi teaming up, that could be fun.

Charlotte was, boring. I know that WWE is trying to be meta with this her. But the thing is, it doesn't make it any better if you just do it anyway. Charlotte running through the NXT division does nothing for anyone BUT Charlotte. Especially since these same women spent years having to lose to Shayna over and over and over again. And I just don't care about WWE still trying to cram the "Charlotte is the bestest best ever" down fan's throat's endlessly.

Dexter Lumis intrigues me. He gives off a genuinely creepy vibe and you never know what he's really thinking.

Dream vs. Finn in a battle of the sexy beasts=Hell Yeah!!

The tag title match was really good, and Timothy Thatcher came off as a total badass. Hope we see more of him.

That ending, WOW!! Now THAT is a debut. So perhaps they're doing a horror-type thing with Kross and Scarlett? Also interesting that they still didn't show Scarlett, just her boot.

Overall, really good show.


----------



## sailord

Really enjoyed This episode


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Asuka842 said:


> Tegan and Shotzi teaming up, that could be fun.


Yeah, Lets see how many weeks they would be a tag team


----------



## RainmakerV2

Tick tock.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I wonder now Mia going to be in a feud with Charlotte after Io

They put Shotzi with Tegan


----------



## p862011

*FANTASMA*





btw: he also speaks 100% perfect English


----------



## toontownman

^^^^^^The suit and the ring. Fantasma has to be behind the abductions. Hard to see him losing an matches unless there is interference. Would be weak to book him in losses. Was shocked at Tozawa winning. I don't think they see Gallagher as championship material so I expect Fantasma to take the group. 

Enjoyed the episode in general. 

Liked the Charlotte interview, she has become a bit obsolete due to the amount she has achieved. I like the storyline of her now going through the NXT roster to complete beating everyone. The person that beats her along the way will seem that much more important. Just hope they don't lame out with it just being Rhea. She already has it.
Lumis is awesome. Loved the creeping near the end in the tag match
Womens division is rolling along nicely
Dream vs Balour. Excellent.
Thatcher came across a bit one paced but is a great replacement for Dunne. 
Hungry for Kross and Bordeaux next week. Loved the whole animalistic beatdown.
I miss Nigel and Mauro.


----------



## sailord

toontownman said:


> ^^^^^^The suit and the ring. Fantasma has to be behind the abductions. Hard to see him losing an matches unless there is interference. Would be weak to book him in losses. Was shocked at Tozawa winning. I don't think they see Gallagher as championship material so I expect Fantasma to take the group.
> 
> Enjoyed the episode in general.
> 
> Liked the Charlotte interview, she has become a bit obsolete due to the amount she has achieved. I like the storyline of her now going through the NXT roster to complete beating everyone. The person that beats her along the way will seem that much more important. Just hope they don't lame out with it just being Rhea. She already has it.
> Lumis is awesome. Loved the creeping near the end in the tag match
> Womens division is rolling along nicely
> Dream vs Balour. Excellent.
> Thatcher came across a bit one paced but is a great replacement for Dunne.
> Hungry for Kross and Bordeaux next week. Loved the whole animalistic beatdown.
> I miss Nigel and Mauro.


Tho next week Jack Gallagher vs Fantasma should be really good hopefully they both can go


----------



## SAMCRO

So is the entire Cole/Dream feud gonna be built off of Adam Cole doing promos in his backyard refusing to face Dream? cause it feels like thats what its been the last 2 or 3 weeks, i mean is Adam Cole stuck at his house or what?

Also i don't get this interim CW champion deal, so whoever wins this big tournament becomes the interim CW champion? so does that mean whenever Jordan Devin can get back to the states the interim CW champion is no longer champion and just loses the belt automatically? seems like a shitty deal. "Hey heres you a temporary title reign until the real champion can make it back".


----------



## sailord

SAMCRO said:


> So is the entire Cole/Dream feud gonna be built off of Adam Cole doing promos in his backyard refusing to face Dream? cause it feels like thats what its been the last 2 or 3 weeks, i mean is Adam Cole stuck at his house or what?
> 
> Also i don't get this interim CW champion deal, so whoever wins this big tournament becomes the interim CW champion? so does that mean whenever Jordan Devin can get back to the states the interim CW champion is no longer champion and just loses the belt automatically? seems like a shitty deal. "Hey heres you a temporary title reign until the real champion can make it back".


It's pretty simple really tho this is wwe after all. Going by the UFC they should have a match between jordan devlin vs interim CW champion whoever wins is the real champ. Tho I'm honestly surprised they just didn't strip him tho it would have been pretty shitty to do but wwe has done shitty thing's before


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Entertaining episode.
Dexter Lumis is great.


----------



## Even Flow

SAMCRO said:


> So is the entire Cole/Dream feud gonna be built off of Adam Cole doing promos in his backyard refusing to face Dream? cause it feels like thats what its been the last 2 or 3 weeks, i mean is Adam Cole stuck at his house or what?
> 
> Also i don't get this interim CW champion deal, so whoever wins this big tournament becomes the interim CW champion? so does that mean whenever Jordan Devin can get back to the states the interim CW champion is no longer champion and just loses the belt automatically? seems like a shitty deal. "Hey heres you a temporary title reign until the real champion can make it back".


I doubt Cole is stuck at home. They're obviously trying to get across he's a chicken shit heel imo. And in his opinion, Dream has done nothing to deserve a title shot. If he deserved a shot, Regal would've surely by now said something and made a match between the two for the NXT Title. Cole will likely show up when we least expect him to.

Balor feuding with Dream obviously gives him something to do, whilst we wait for the WALTER feud to continue.

As for the Cruiserweight Title situation, they've not stripped Devlin of the title. Thus why they've made this Interim tournament. They'll have the winner of this tournament face Devlin when he can travel again, to determine the real Cruiserweight Champion.


----------



## Asuka842

toontownman said:


> ^^^^^^The suit and the ring. Fantasma has to be behind the abductions. Hard to see him losing an matches unless there is interference. Would be weak to book him in losses. Was shocked at Tozawa winning. I don't think they see Gallagher as championship material so I expect Fantasma to take the group.
> 
> Enjoyed the episode in general.
> 
> *Liked the Charlotte interview, she has become a bit obsolete due to the amount she has achieved. I like the storyline of her now going through the NXT roster to complete beating everyone. The person that beats her along the way will seem that much more important. Just hope they don't lame out with it just being Rhea. She already has it.*
> Lumis is awesome. Loved the creeping near the end in the tag match
> Womens division is rolling along nicely
> Dream vs Balour. Excellent.
> Thatcher came across a bit one paced but is a great replacement for Dunne.
> Hungry for Kross and Bordeaux next week. Loved the whole animalistic beatdown.
> I miss Nigel and Mauro.


That just sounds like Shayna all over again. And given how the "payoff" to that went, I'm not optimistic. NXT doesn't need one woman running through the roster AGAIN already.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know the way that promo built it i could see them doing a swerve and Io beats her in her first title defense giving Charlotte a harsh reality check that she can't just run through this roster. Are they really gonna have her proclaim shes gonna run through the whole roster and proceed to have her actually do it? no to me it set it up thats shes too cocky and its not gonna go how she thinks it is.

And yeah we just got done with Shayna doing that, i don't see them doing that again already.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> So is the entire Cole/Dream feud gonna be built off of Adam Cole doing promos in his backyard refusing to face Dream? cause it feels like thats what its been the last 2 or 3 weeks, i mean is Adam Cole stuck at his house or what?
> 
> Also i don't get this interim CW champion deal, so whoever wins this big tournament becomes the interim CW champion? so does that mean whenever Jordan Devin can get back to the states the interim CW champion is no longer champion and just loses the belt automatically? seems like a shitty deal. "Hey heres you a temporary title reign until the real champion can make it back".


HHH doesn't know how to book the Cole/Dream feud with the current pandemic so he's just having Cole cut promos at home every week to bide time. Hopefully he doesn't make the mistake of having Cole lose the title after this poor build of a feud.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I really hope Drake wins the tournament

Go out as Champ


----------



## fabi1982

Good episode I was actually not looking forward to. All matches made sense, Dexter is just great, tag match was very good, Dream/Balor hell yeah, Kross/Ciampa could be very good too. NXT is just on a role in that strange time!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250867706594594816


----------



## TD Stinger

Watching these shows obviously aren’t the same without fans to the point where I mostly have them on in the background at this point.

But from what I did see, Swerve vs. Tozawa was really good, the Dream/Balor interaction was cool, Thatcher had a good debut, as did Kross. And I’m really intrigue by Fantasma.

They are really dragging out Cole vs. Dream. I have no doubt Dream would be champion right now if there was no pandemic and Cole might be on Raw or SD perhaps. But now it just feels like they’re buying time. And considering fans aren’t coming back for awhile, probably not until the Fall or Winter at the earliest, they can only do that for so long.


----------



## Even Flow

Meltzer reporting KOR won't be on TV for a while, because he's got diabetes he's at risk of contracting coronavirus.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Even Flow said:


> Meltzer reporting KOR won't be on TV for a while, because he's got diabetes he's at risk of contracting coronavirus.


I had to look it up to find out who is KOR Kyle O'Reilly


----------



## p862011

TD Stinger said:


> Watching these shows obviously aren’t the same without fans to the point where I mostly have them on in the background at this point.
> 
> But from what I did see, Swerve vs. Tozawa was really good, the Dream/Balor interaction was cool, Thatcher had a good debut, as did Kross. *And I’m really intrigue by Fantasma.*
> 
> They are really dragging out Cole vs. Dream. I have no doubt Dream would be champion right now if there was no pandemic and Cole might be on Raw or SD perhaps. But now it just feels like they’re buying time. And considering fans aren’t coming back for awhile, probably not until the Fall or Winter at the earliest, they can only do that for so long.


he also speaks very good english so he might have a better upside than someone like andrade


----------



## Alexander_G

Charlotte vs Io should by all rights be on a Takeover, in front of a sellout crowd in Chicago or somewhere extra enthusiastic, with it going 25 minutes long in a back and forth desperate battle. If you can imagine. The timing is just poor unfortunately on this program.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alexander_G said:


> Charlotte vs Io should by all rights be on a Takeover, in front of a sellout crowd in Chicago or somewhere extra enthusiastic, with it going 25 minutes long in a back and forth desperate battle. If you can imagine. The timing is just poor unfortunately on this program.


Timing just sucks in general. I mean because of all of this we've missed out on:

*Charlotte vs. Rhea in front of people
*Charlotte vs. Io in front of people
*Otis kissing Mandy in front of people.
*Blood & Guts
*Dream winning the title in front of people
*Drew's big moment in front of people
*Edge's first singles match in a decade happening in front of people
*No NJPW Cup

And probably more than I'm forgetting. This virus is obviously bigger than wrestling, but it was probably the worst time for wrestling to have this happen. Right before WrestleMania, right before Takeover Tampa, right as AEW was building consistent momentum, NJPW was building towards big shows, ROH was trying to find it's way again, etc.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Alexander_G said:


> Charlotte vs Io should by all rights be on a Takeover, in front of a sellout crowd in Chicago or somewhere extra enthusiastic, with it going 25 minutes long in a back and forth desperate battle. If you can imagine. The timing is just poor unfortunately on this program.


We might not get back to normal for like 6 months to a Year


----------



## toontownman

If/when they lift the gatherings ban back up to 50/100 people I think wwe and aew will instantly let those fans in to create some atmosphere.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Will Johnny/Candice be on this Wednesday?

I hope Tegan/Shotzi win

Have Drake win the title for a short time, But he won't


----------



## Clique

WWE NXT PREVIEW FOR 4/22

*Finn Bálor and The Velveteen Dream go one-on-one*








*El Hijo del Fantasma debuts against Jack Gallagher*








*Tegan Nox & Shotzi Blackheart face off with Dakota Kai & Raquel Gonzalez*








*Kushida and Tony Nese clash in Interim NXT Cruiserweight Title Tournament action*








*Drake Maverick battles Jake Atlas in a Group A Interim NXT Cruiserweight Title Tournament Match*








*Get the latest standings for the Interim NXT Cruiserweight Title Tournament*

















NXT exclusives: Riddle offers Thatcher an NXT Tag Team Title and more


Watch WWE NXT exclusive video interviews from April 15, 2020, featuring Matt Riddle & Timothy Thatcher, Tegan Nox and Isaiah "Swerve" Scott.




www.wwe.com


----------



## toontownman

Drake to lose to Atlas, shock kushida and then beat nese. Yeah probably not. Hope drake gets a good send off. Certainly wont be going through though. Kushida all the way.


----------



## Alexander_G

Balor-Dream would work best if there was a DQ finish, both are too hot right now for either to get a clean and that's while even saying that technically Dream needs the win more.


----------



## TD Stinger

Balor vs. Dream sounds like a super intriguing match and a match that could main event a Takeover one day. Though Dream is the kind of performer that needs a crowd more than anyone.

And I'm really excited to see Fantasma's debut. I'm gonna mark if we get the "Arrow from the Depths of Hell" here.


----------



## Zapato

Sorry if it has been mentioned earlier in the thread or elsewhere, but with Fantasma do you think he is going to be revealed as behind the other talents being taken in the parking lot with one of them tonight interfering on his behalf? I know zilch about the guy so excited to see his debut either way, is he likely to be a heel?

I hope Drake gets to prove his worth as I’m sure he will, it’s all set up for him to shine as the underdog and either earn a return down the line or a better move elsewhere. Also Dream/Balor ticks my box too. Makings of a really good show tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

Zapato said:


> Sorry if it has been mentioned earlier in the thread or elsewhere, but with Fantasma do you think he is going to be revealed as behind the other talents being taken in the parking lot with one of them tonight interfering on his behalf? I know zilch about the guy so excited to see his debut either way, is he likely to be a heel?
> 
> I hope Drake gets to prove his worth as I’m sure he will, it’s all set up for him to shine as the underdog and either earn a return down the line or a better move elsewhere. Also Dream/Balor ticks my box too. Makings of a really good show tonight.


Fantasma was dressed in a black suit for his vignette last week. He looked like some kind of boss. So odds are he’s a good candidate to be the guy behind the kidnappings. He wrestled in Lucha Underground as King Cuerno and did a lot of good stuff there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253101935231741952


----------



## L.I.O.

Have to wonder after that promo, that maybe Maverick was only kayfabe released.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Tegan & Shotzi lost


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253113876067110912
@MarkyWhipwreck

Truly never does get old.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

King Cole has finally returned, inject some life into this show champ !



TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253113876067110912
> @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> Truly never does get old.


Cole is such a boss on that bump.


----------



## dcruz

Another Kross/Scarlett doomsday vignette! Thank God they referred to her as Scarlett after that, hopefully they're keeping the Bordeaux too though.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Great Promo from Johnny & Candice


----------



## Asuka842

The Women's Tag Match was quite good. Although having Shotzi out there showed just how much more interesting and fun she is as a babyface than Tegan. In fact, Tegan was the least interesting women in the match.

Nese vs. KUSHIDA was great and that finish was fantastic.

The Kross/Scarlett vignette was good. Hopefully we get to actually see Scarlett finally soon.

EHF vs. Gallagher was also really good. Wonder if this means EHF isn't the leader of the kidnappers, or if he staged this to throw people off?

Robert Stone may have just turned babyface tonight. ;

Johnny and Candice had a great segment. I like Candice's new look, and she's not entirely wrong in what she said. I like that.

Between Raw and NXT, it's obvious the NXT Women's Title is just the "give Charlotte Flair something to do" belt, this is all about her. Fantastic. Her showing up, is a generic arrogant bitch who insults the other women, then probably beats them clean. Wow is not looking interesting.

That Io vignette was badass. If they have her lose to Charlotte, wow will that be dumb.

The ME worked well. Priest look like a bastard, Dream looked good, and Lumis is even more intriguing now. What's his deal?

Overall, solid show.


----------



## p862011

they did a great job with the promos tonight really highlighting the performers characters and motivations from candice/johnny,priest,shirai,chelsea,etc.


----------



## Alright_Mate

NXT is really coming on strong when it comes to having a plethora of characters, instead of having a bunch of uncharismatic bores.

Dexter Lumis in particular is seriously intriguing.


----------



## Chan Hung

NXT is slowly winning me over. They've been solid in 2019. And giving AEW a run for the money on shows.


----------



## Cult03

Chan Hung said:


> NXT is slowly winning me over. They've been solid in 2019. And giving AEW a run for the money on shows.


They have been the better show since the crowds went


----------



## toontownman

Banger of a show tonight imo. Certainly been better nights for in ring content, not that the wrestling was bad, the overall show and content was immense. Everything had meaning tonight and there was so much to digest. Lessons learned for Raw and Smackdown. This is how you do an engaging no audience show. Great balance of engaging in ring matches and promos, backstage content, vignettes, pre taped. It felt good and wasn't generic to watch.

Absolutely loved the opener. It was pure fire with everyone coming out looking strong. One of the more engaging and fun womens matches for a while. Right people winning too. 

Cruiserweight tournament is shaping up how I thought it would, certainly in terms of Maverick (who after tonight and the bump surely has to be getting a new contract, doesn't he?) I expect he beats Nese meaning a win against Kushida (who will beat Atlas) will send him through. Kushida will still beat him imo. Kushida vs Fantasma final is my pick but could certainly still be Swerve or even Gallagher in B. 

Thought Fantasma wasn't going to be the orchestrator of these abductions for a minute. Right up to when they didn't abduct him. Think it was staged. 

Fear Charlotte will keep winning until rhea returns to beat her. I am fine with Mia being collateral, the storyline has to build a little. Io being fed to the wolves I am less happy about but I can see it coming. Hope I am wrong. 

Mr and Mrs Wrestling segment was immense. Bit weird they are going for two heel couples in NXT. Could easily see Kross and Scarlett turning face by the time they cross paths though. Talking of which they are building anticipation for Kross well. I am impatient!

What an introduction for Lumis. Incredibly engaging and didn't see that coming. 

Was Balor attacked by Kross or Imperium? Or is he sick and they had to think something up! They could certainly film some content with Walter and Imperium/Finn even though they are stuck in different countries. 

Great night and looking forward to next weeks.


----------



## Piers

That Riddle interview was awful, the kind of thing I'd be embarrassed to be caught watching.

Gargano and Lerae's dinner segment was well made, props to the creative team, the current transformation Johnny's undergoing was very well executed. Same with Chelsea and Strauss, those outside segments are what the company needs to build characters. Not awkward ring promos or backstage interviews.

Phantasma/Cuerno is amazing, I hope they can do something with him, he was one of the best characters of Lucha Underground.

Io Shirai's English is bad, why are those Asian women in WWE having such a hard time learning it ?

The fact that they used Maverick's video for the storyline pisses me off, there'd better be a payoff for him in the near future. They need to rehire him.

So Kamea is trying a dark gimmick now ? That won't work, she looks so out of place.

Seeing Dexter in the main event was awesome. Glad that he beat Cole and he is getting a push.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Cult03 said:


> They have been the better show since the crowds went


being live and able to adapt to the reception of your previous weeks show helps that.

I do fully agree though. 

will watch this later.


----------



## TD Stinger

This pandemic has forced NXT to go back to something that helped make them great for so long and that is their vignettes.

A lot of people look at NXT's in ring work as their biggest strength, and that is certainly a big part of their popularity. But one of the things NXT used to do so well, especially back in the days of Sami, Neville, Breeze, the 4HW was their video packages and their vignettes. Their production and scripting was always so great in helping to build characters and feuds.

And it feels like ever since NXT went to the USA Network, these kinds of vignettes have been few and far between. Tonight we got a bunch of them, and it really helped the show and make me care about more of these guys. This is a formula they need to continue to use even when fans are back. Maybe not as many in one show, but they need to keep doing them.

I love that during this time someone like Dexter Lumis is getting a spot light. The guy is different from anyone in NXT. You don't know what his motivations are. And these empty arena shows have been a great playground for him to debut his character.

Fantasma's debut was solid, but I know he can do more. The fact that he fought off the kidnappers just feels like a smokescreen where he is eventually revealed as the mastermind.


----------



## fabi1982

Again great show. All this progress is just great, so many good things are coming over the next couple of weeks. NXT again was the better show and this time by a mile. Looking forward to the next weeks


----------



## p862011

while Fantasma had a good performance i was'n a fan of how he looked i think shoving his long hair in the mask looks awkward as hell should of went with a mask that lets his hair out like juvi and psychosis had in wcw,also why did they give a mexican from mexico who wears a luchador mask some generic rock theme song

also why would you put him in a mask lol he also speaks perfect english too


----------



## ABH-22

p862011 said:


> while Fantasma had a good performance i was'n a fan of how he looked i think shoving his long hair in the mask looks awkward as hell should of went with a mask that lets his hair out like juvi and psychosis had in wcw,also why did they give a mexican from mexico who wears a luchador mask some generic rock theme song
> 
> also why would you put him in a mask lol he also speaks perfect english too


Got a feeling it's all part of the bigger picture, was multiple teases of Gallagher pulling his mask off! Plus isn't it tradition once Luchas are unmasked to stay unmasked? (Correct me if I'm wrong) But regardless, can't see him being masked for too long! Guy's got a great look


----------



## Alexander_G

p862011 said:


> while Fantasma had a good performance i was'n a fan of how he looked i think shoving his long hair in the mask looks awkward as hell should of went with a mask that lets his hair out like juvi and psychosis had in wcw,also why did they give a mexican from mexico who wears a luchador mask some generic rock theme song
> 
> also why would you put him in a mask lol he also speaks perfect english too


I didn't like that they gave him some random stock entrance music either. Though, I'm fine with the mask if he can make it work. In-ring, he seems alright, typical lucha stuff. Sells believable, decent pacing. It was a good opening and all but I'll want to see a few more impressions.

I don't see him beating the likes of Kushida or Tozawa. He may measure quite well against Atlas though.

I was more impressed with Atlas, the guy's an out of nowhere talent and his finishing move is very cool.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Johnny/Candace promo segment from their home was the best segment of the night by miles. Lumis is starting to grow on me. Other shows/companies can learn a thing or two about characters from this show.


----------



## Chan Hung

the vignettes really helped them because it helps put their characters over and I will be watching to see how the show went it seems good


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I don't know how you drag out the feud between Dream & Cole but there's no way Dream should win the title while they're no fans. Dream is an act that needs an audience and him finally being the one to dethrone the near-year long reign of Cole needs that pop for the moment. 

Maybe have Cole get a dirty win over Dream in the meantime.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I don't know how you drag out the feud between Dream & Cole but there's no way Dream should win the title while they're no fans. Dream is an act that needs an audience and him finally being the one to dethrone the near-year long reign of Cole needs that pop for the moment.
> 
> Maybe have Cole get a dirty win over Dream in the meantime.


It's a hard place to be in. Reality is we're not going to have fans like we're used to for a long time. And let's say they drag this thing out to like August or something, I mean we might have some fans back by then but it's not going to be a full arena, I would imagine.

I do agree that Dream is a guy that needs the crowd to play off of to be the best version of himself. Some guys have adapted well, someone like Charlotte for example. But watching his showmanship without a crowd is just awkward most of the time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> It's a hard place to be in. Reality is we're not going to have fans like we're used to for a long time. And let's say they drag this thing out to like August or something, I mean we might have some fans back by then but it's not going to be a full arena, I would imagine.
> 
> I do agree that Dream is a guy that needs the crowd to play off of to be the best version of himself. Some guys have adapted well, someone like Charlotte for example. But watching his showmanship without a crowd is just awkward most of the time.


Exactly, awkward is the perfect word for Dream right now. I think the best bet is to have Cole get a dirty win over Dream for the short term and either have him take an interim feud, the Dream feud is always renewable with a dirty win.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

TD Stinger said:


> This pandemic has forced NXT to go back to something that helped make them great for so long and that is their vignettes.
> 
> A lot of people look at NXT's in ring work as their biggest strength, and that is certainly a big part of their popularity. But one of the things NXT used to do so well, especially back in the days of Sami, Neville, Breeze, the 4HW was their video packages and their vignettes. Their production and scripting was always so great in helping to build characters and feuds.
> 
> And it feels like ever since NXT went to the USA Network, these kinds of vignettes have been few and far between. Tonight we got a bunch of them, and it really helped the show and make me care about more of these guys. This is a formula they need to continue to use even when fans are back. Maybe not as many in one show, but they need to keep doing them.
> 
> I love that during this time someone like Dexter Lumis is getting a spot light. The guy is different from anyone in NXT. You don't know what his motivations are. And these empty arena shows have been a great playground for him to debut his character.
> 
> Fantasma's debut was solid, but I know he can do more. The fact that he fought off the kidnappers just feels like a smokescreen where he is eventually revealed as the mastermind.


This episode reminded me of the old NXT that I loved and not the fake indy that I can barely stand.


----------



## Erik.

Oh god. 

Velveteen Dream sending dick pics to underage girls. Let's hope he been hacked.


----------



## Not Lying

Thoughts on Dexter: so I've been watching him but not really paying attention before last episode, the announcers aren't really making me understand his character more, I guess he's supposed to be a silent weirdo creepy guy, but beyond that? I like his ring work though, more slower methodical style,



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> This episode reminded me of the old NXT that I loved and not the fake indy that I can barely stand.


I am rewatching 2014 episodes and it really did remind me of that ambiance.


----------



## TD Stinger

MJF said:


> Oh god.
> 
> Velveteen Dream sending dick pics to underage girls. Let's hope he been hacked.


Looked that up after I saw your post......yeesh. If that ain't a hack.......wooh boy, stick a fork in him.


----------



## Braylyt

NXT counting their blessings right now that they didnt put the title on Dream. Yikes.

Dream over if this is true


----------



## Zapato

What is it with wrestlers completely soiling their own careers, not to trivialise what he has supposedly done?


----------



## Asuka842

Underage boys from what I've heard. Yikes!! This is both incredibly gross and monumentally stupid on his part.

Keith Lee vs. Adam Cole it is then.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Yeah, I certainly fucking hope the news on Dream isn't true.


----------



## Darren Criss

JAKE ATLAS IS THE PRESENTE
JAKE ATLAS IS THE FUTURE


----------



## Darren Criss

El Hammerstone said:


> Yeah, I certainly fucking hope the news on Dream isn't true.


I always hated him now I know this was God's plan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

There's now pics and even audio of Dream asking a minor, "what school do you go to?" and it's clearly his voice.

He's done. What a sicko.


----------



## Asuka842

Paging Keith Lee, you're up.

Have Priest win the NA title, through shenanigans. Then Lee vs. Cole for the world title.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Just finished this weeks show.

thought it was the better show out of the Wednesday shows.

must say velveteen dream isn’t my cup of tea at all.

I don’t think much to the main eventers in general. The cruiserweight tournament had some really good matches.


----------



## Clique

*The Queen goes one-on-one with Mia Yim*













*Lee puts his title on the line against Damian Priest*
*



*














*Dream scores a win over the NXT Champion*
















The Undisputed ERA puts NXT on notice: WWE.com Exclusive, April 22, 2020


Indignant after a chaotic tag team loss to Velveteen Dream & Dexter Lumis, NXT Champion Adam Cole, Roderick Strong and Bobby Fish promise to once again fulfill the golden prophecy.




www.wwe.com


----------



## shadow_spinner

NXT is on


----------



## Danielallen1410

Can’t watch live in uk so watching dynamite. Any good?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I really hope they go somewhere with the Johnny/Candice thing


----------



## TD Stinger

I fucking love this Newly Bros Show shit, lol.


----------



## dcruz

YES finally! Kross/Scarlett debut next week!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255665309303922688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255664878787969024


----------



## Piehound

Dexter Lumas does a damn fine spinebuster..


----------



## dcruz

Dexter with another W!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255667602430537729


----------



## Piehound

Drake Mavrick picking up the win. For a guy that is fired they are sure are giving him lots of camera time..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think if Lee loses here, that'll be the final confirmation that Cole beats Dream next week.


----------



## Piehound

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think if Lee loses here, that'll be the final confirmation that Cole beats Dream next week.


Lee won. Good match though..


----------



## WWEfan4eva

No Shotzi, No Tegan, No Dakota, No Raquel tonight

Will we see them next week?


----------



## Asuka842

Both CW matches were great. I'm surprised that Fantasma lost already, but it was a clever finish. Also go Drake.

Candice having Johnny as her personal ring announcer, I like it. Also channeling Super Dragon with her new finisher.

Charlotte vs. Mia was, ok. But can they stop pretending that Charlotte being champion is about "elevating the division." It's about her, and her beating Io already would be so dumb and counter productive.

Lumis is so creepy, I love it.

Lee vs. Priest was freaking awesome. Epic hoss fight, and Keith isn't human, he can't be. That guy has top star written all over him. Keith Lee=NXT World Champ, make it happen soon Hunter.

Really good show overall, and next week looks stacked!!


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255675243252928512


----------



## Alright_Mate

I have to say Drake Maverick knows how to tell a good in ring story, so much so that I really hope he wins the tournament.


----------



## Runaway

Empty arena NXT is near unwatchable for me but the little Maverick promo and the Riddle segment were gold. Also found Gargano cheering on Candice to be the most entertaining he's ever been. Charlotte looked good too, she did the impossible and dragged Mia Yim to a good match.


----------



## Asuka842

She no sold Mia's finisher as well, she's been extra inconsistent with her selling recently.


----------



## Runaway

She didn't even hit Charlotte with her shitty 'Protect your neck' finisher.


----------



## Zapato

I’m so happy for Drake. I know people are cynical over the release and then it being used as an angle, but I think of those they did let go there are not many that could of run with this same thing as Drake (Rusev and Heath the only others I think, Heath already with his free agent spiel). He’s that good all round, and give him any scraps and he just oozes class. He’ll probably get his deal then get forgotten again, but give the man a platform and he’ll more than take it. It always confused me why Vince hasn’t taken to him like a R Truth, Drake’s story-telling and humour seems right up his alley usually whatever role.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm glad Drake won, I hope he wins it

Sadly Io going to probably lose  

What's next for Candice?


----------



## SAMCRO

For anyone thinking Io is gonna beat Charlotte, you're dreaming, literally dreaming, the only one who will have a small chance of beating Charlotte is Rhea when she returns, and until Rhea comes back Charlotte is just gonna run through all the women in NXT the same fucking way Shayna did, cause Triple H believes we need to see that shit again already, fucking idiot. I'm beginning to think Triple H is as fucking clueless as Vince is honestly.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Enjoyable show in the main. Two good shows this week and potentially two great show next week.


----------



## Stellar

This weeks episode was pretty good. 

I was surprised to see Swerve Scott win. I thought for sure he would lose vs. Fantasma.

I'm starting to like this change of Candice. If they are not careful it could end up Candice being more interesting than Johnny.

More happens in matches than who wins and loses. The elevating is being competitive in the ring with their opponent.

Looking forward to next week, which does feel like a Takeover. Tick Tock!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

I just realized, what happened to Mercedes Martinez? I haven't seen her on tv in a long time. They need to use her more


----------



## TD Stinger

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I just realized, what happened to Mercedes Martinez? I haven't seen her on tv in a long time. They need to use her more


Mercedes was originally supposed to be facing Candice in a qualifying match for the ladder match Io won. That match was announced on the very last NXT show with a crowd. Candice would end up qualifying for the match, but she didn’t face Mercedes.

Just a guess, but Mercedes might be one of the talents who is choosing not to work during the pandemic.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

I don't get the Keith Lee love. He's good in the ring but his character just comes across poorly in my opinion. His entrance music suits a comedy heel, the way he talks when doing a promo is like he's doing a bad impression of The Rock and doing catchphrases in the middle of matches is just cringeworthy.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257792187116519429


----------



## Stellar

Looking forward to everything in the preview. Everything. This may be one of the weeks that I watch NXT first and don't even wait until Thursday night.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

We all know Charlotte going to win tonight, It's a No Brainer

Who going to challenge her next?

Will it be Tegan, Shotzi, Candice, Xia or Dakota


----------



## Even Flow

WWEfan4eva said:


> We all know Charlotte going to win tonight, It's a No Brainer
> 
> Who going to challenge her next?
> 
> Will it be Tegan, Shotzi, Candice, Xia or Dakota


Charlotte's next challenger won't be Dakota or Candice because they're both heels.

Shotzi and Tegan seem to have their hands full with Dakota and Raquel Gonzalez.

I don't think Xia will face Charlotte either. I can see Mia possibly getting another non-title chance, and beating Charlotte this time to set up a Championship match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Even Flow said:


> Charlotte's next challenger won't be Dakota or Candice because they're both heels.
> 
> Shotzi and Tegan seem to have their hands full with Dakota and Raquel Gonzalez.
> 
> I don't think Xia will face Charlotte either. I can see Mia possibly getting another non-title chance, and beating Charlotte this time to set up a Championship match.


Oh Yeah. Mia will have another chance

We going to have Tegan/Shotzi vs Dakota/Raquel again

Candice is waiting for a babyface to beat Charlotte


----------



## TD Stinger

Cole is retaining here, whether clean or dirty. I expect a lot from Charlotte vs. Io, no matter who wins. And in Kross and Scarlett's debut and this sounds like the best show I could ask for during this pandemic.


----------



## Aewwe

Yep, really looking forward to this show.


----------



## SAMCRO

Did Gargano just copy Cole's trunks? same style of designs on the side the way it looks.


----------



## Dolorian

In for Charlotte vs Io and Scarlett's debut.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Tozowa squashed on Raw like a jobber, on NXT he can't be beat on got the most wins in the tournament, lol this company. 

And Jack Gallagher's new look and attitude have done jack shit for him, he's more of a loser than ever.


----------



## Dolorian

Charlotte with the red gear \m/


----------



## dcruz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258196826664116226


----------



## Dolorian

Scarlett


----------



## dcruz

Scarlett singing their theme! The talentry!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Fucking great debut, epic entrance, and destroyed the jobber in 3 moves, they gotta put the NXT title on this guy at some point, there aint no way they can keep him just a midcarder for very long.


----------



## ABH-22

That was incredible. my eyes were glued to the screen the whole time


----------



## scshaastin

So they turned Scarlett into a goth heavy metal singer?


----------



## Alright_Mate

After that we desperately need Killer Kross vs Dexter Lumis.


----------



## dcruz

scshaastin said:


> So they turned Scarlett into a goth heavy metal singer?


Well they gave Liv her dominatrix look lol
I'm sure she'll make it work regardless

What a debut tho!!


----------



## Dolorian

That entrance and theme was epic. Scarlett is fantastic.

So is Charlotte vs Io next? Good!


----------



## sailord

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Tozowa squashed on Raw like a jobber, on NXT he can't be beat on got the most wins in the tournament, lol this company.
> 
> And Jack Gallagher's new look and attitude have done jack shit for him, he's more of a loser than ever.


I think it just proves that the booking on both shows are different also they are probably like not many people watching nxt lol. For a big company they should know how to book


----------



## RainmakerV2

Now those are two PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING stars. Drink that shit in. Holy shit.


----------



## SAMCRO

....._sigh_ Now time to watch Io job out to Charlotte.


----------



## Dolorian

Let's go! This is going to be great.


----------



## december_blue

Just caught the Kross & Scarlett debut. Jesus, that entrance was epic. Definitely a star-making debut.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok Charlotte i know you think you need to take everything from your dad, but pull your fucking kneepads up, you can't be doing fucking corkscrews and moonsaults with bare knees exposed, Ric never did high flying moves, he was a technical wrestler who stayed grounded, so his knees being exposed didn't matter.


----------



## SAMCRO

Seriously? they hype the match up for this bullshit ending? Now Io's made to look insignificant, being told to shut up as Rhea just walks off and the focus is on Rhea and Charlotte..


----------



## rbl85

They wasted that match just to make Rhea return….HHH is stupid.


----------



## Dolorian

Could they do a triple threat? Maybe a #1 contender match between Rhea and Io?


----------



## TD Stinger

Just getting caught up on the show.

That Kross entrance.....fuck that was awesome. That’s how you debut someone. Squash match was perfect too.

A DQ finish is kind of lame, but I’m glad they didn’t just beat Io clean. Match was good for what it was.

Glad to see the Rhea rumors weren’t as big as I initially thought and she’s back. Having a hobbled Io crawl after her was hilarious.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else feel like this whole tournament is kinda pointless? the winner wont even be the real CW champion and essentially just earns a title match with the real champion at some point in the future. I just think its dumb to have an entire tournament to crown a place holder champion.


----------



## SAMCRO

I have no clue what Kushida tried to say in English at all, can some of these guys please try and learn the language of the place they're gonna be living in the the foreseeable future? Kenny Omega lived in Japan and learned to speak perfect Japanese, Nakamura has lived here for like 5 years at this point and still can't string together a sentence, same with Asuka she can't speak any English from what i can tell so she speaks Japanese now and doesn't even try to speak English..


----------



## ABH-22

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else feel like this whole tournament is kinda pointless? the winner wont even be the real CW champion and essentially just earns a title match with the real champion at some point in the future. I just think its dumb to have an entire tournament to crown a place holder champion.


Well I think the idea was that Devlin wouldn't be on NXT for a good part of the rest of the year so they needed an active champion, but that now looks like he could be back sooner.


----------



## rbl85

Omega lived for a very long time


----------



## SAMCRO

rbl85 said:


> Omega lived for a very long time


Nakamura and Asuka have lived in the US long enough to learn some decent English by now, Kushida hasn't been here that long so i can cut him some slack but if he goes the way of Asuka and Nakamura and doesn't attempt to learn any English he wont go far.


----------



## sailord

Lol Grimes shouldn't have been talking shit if he wasn't going to back it up he should have slapped Balor like he said he was going to


----------



## P Thriller

rbl85 said:


> They wasted that match just to make Rhea return….HHH is stupid.


I'm fine with it honestly. I didn't want to have Io vs. Charlotte in an empty arena on a televised weekly show. That match deserves a bigger stage.


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn this match aint gonna get much time is it?


----------



## ABH-22

Dream looks so much better with the braids


----------



## rbl85

P Thriller said:


> I'm fine with it honestly. I didn't want to have Io vs. Charlotte in an empty arena on a televised weekly show. That match deserves a bigger stage.


Then Don't do the match at all.


----------



## scshaastin

dcruz said:


> Well they gave Liv her dominatrix look lol
> I'm sure she'll make it work regardless
> 
> What a debut tho!!


Maybe they can make it work .
just don’t let Vince get his hands on it


----------



## p862011

velveteen dream delivered that was easily his best performance to date that was an aggressive match from the jump i need to see them go at it again

they did'nt get alot of time but they damn sure made the most out of it


----------



## gl83

rbl85 said:


> They wasted that match just to make Rhea return….HHH is stupid.



My guess is:

-Rhea vs Io in a #1 Contender's match.

-Charlotte interferes and attacks them both

-Regal or whomever announces that Charlotte will defend the title against Rhea & Io in a triple threat match

-Charlotte: _surprised Pikachu face_


----------



## Asuka842

Good news, Io didn't lose. And maybe FINALLY some development for Charlotte hopefully. But if they put Io in a triple threat just to get pinned, that'd still be dumb. Charlotte vs. Rhea, if that's what they want, doesn't need the belt. Plus psycho Charlotte would make a ton of sense if she dropped the title.

Kross and Scarlett's entrance was awesome.

Tozawa winning in the tournament while getting destroyed on Raw week after week, so weird. Good match though. Atlas vs, KUSHIDA was good as well.

Cole vs, Dream was cool, and Lumis's appearance was fun. I'm ambivalent to the constant UE interference, but I can see both sides POV on it.

Overall, good show.


----------



## p862011

one thing i really appreciate about nxt is they dont feature same guys every week


----------



## Chan Hung

How was this show?


----------



## Stellar

Atlas vs. Kushida was possibly my favorite match of the show.

Loved Kross and Scarlett making their debut. 

It has to be weird for Chelsea Green now with Zack Ryder being released. At least a little, even though they weren't on the same brand.

Of course I kept my eye on the Charlotte and Io match. I do like the finish as it protects Io. Maybe a Triple threat in the future.

I'm pretty sure that the eventual "who attacked Balor?" reveal will be a disappointment. Someone like Killian Dain that I have already lost interest in.

A little part of me wanted to see Velveteen Dream win but I guess that Adam Cole shouldn't lose the title until they are back in front of a crowd again. Dexter Lumis was so random and I loved that.


Pretty solid episode.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun show overall.

Kross and Scarlett felt like megastars for their debut, Cole and Dream had a fun match and I’m intrigued where Cole, Dream, and Lumis go from here.

Charlotte and Io was pretty good while it lasted and I appreciate they didn’t just beat Io. And Rhea’s back, sweet.

And matches like Gargano vs. Dijak and Kushida vs. Atlas were nice little gems too.


----------



## Cult03

Chan Hung said:


> How was this show?


Incredible. I honestly think NXT has very few flaws at the moment. They're building characters so fucking well and nothing is really silly or a wink at the camera. This week NXT had a lot of highs and a bit of average, whereas AEW still has a lot of highs and a lot of lows.


----------



## FamousFreddy

Fantastic surprize - Rhea returns!


----------



## MEMS

Great show. Main event was was incredibly physical.


----------



## dirkjently

Io spent all that time in the ladder match, winning the #1 Contender shot---to win in a DQ. Disappointing. And now with Rhea back, it's become HER redemption story, and Io has now become an afterthought. If they do a #1 Contender match, Io will lose. If they do a Triple Threat...Io will lose, because it just became all about Rhea. Io Shirai is just the steady hand to put everyone ELSE over. That's all they see her as, that's all she's worth. They have NO REAL creative direction for her. And when Rhea wins the title back (and she will), they're gonna want to push the whole Johnny/Candice power couple running NXT shit...and she'll be the next champion. Io, meanwhile, will fall back down, and into obscurity. Best woman's wrestler in the world---can't do a damn thing with her. 

She'd be better off going back to Japan and being in STARDOM again---at least she'd be treated like the superstar she is. 

Nearly 2 years on the roster...and they can't push Io Shirai to the top. Just will NEVER have faith in a Japanese wrestler to carry the brand...AGAIN.

And...for those still bitching about the whole language thing: Io can speak English quite well. Kairi and Asuka can speak a decent amount of English (and still learning). But if the language is the problem...WHY is Asuka on TV every week, doing what she's doing, and getting over with the viewers?


----------



## RainmakerV2

dirkjently said:


> Io spent all that time in the ladder match, winning the #1 Contender shot---to win in a DQ. Disappointing. And now with Rhea back, it's become HER redemption story, and Io has now become an afterthought. If they do a #1 Contender match, Io will lose. If they do a Triple Threat...Io will lose, because it just became all about Rhea. Io Shirai is just the steady hand to put everyone ELSE over. That's all they see her as, that's all she's worth. They have NO REAL creative direction for her. And when Rhea wins the title back (and she will), they're gonna want to push the whole Johnny/Candice power couple running NXT shit...and she'll be the next champion. Io, meanwhile, will fall back down, and into obscurity. Best woman's wrestler in the world---can't do a damn thing with her.
> 
> She'd be better off going back to Japan and being in STARDOM again---at least she'd be treated like the superstar she is.
> 
> Nearly 2 years on the roster...and they can't push Io Shirai to the top. Just will NEVER have faith in a Japanese wrestler to carry the brand...AGAIN.
> 
> And...for those still bitching about the whole language thing: Io can speak English quite well. Kairi and Asuka can speak a decent amount of English (and still learning). But if the language is the problem...WHY is Asuka on TV every week, doing what she's doing, and getting over with the viewers?



Asuka freaking out like a madwoman is cringeworthy shit to me. Hate it.


----------



## toontownman

Another solid show. Such a stacked roster. They do a great job rotating and spreading storylines over multiple shows. I like that I don't see everyone every week doing the same thing. 


Definitely echo the excitement for the amount of characters and pieces in play on NXT. Love Lumis.
Atlas has been the breakout in this tournament. Great showing after his weak debut. He has star quality. Shocked to see Gallagher lose again. Also if wrestlers have lost twice surely they are eliminated? Second week that hasn't been mentioned. Set up perfectly for Maverick to just have to beat Kushida to advance (Nese to beat Atlas first). Will push lots of "so close" before he loses. Fantasma to take the second group and face Kushida in the final.
Agree the Balor reveal will likely be weak. Gargano or Dain. A debut of a performance centre wrestler like Cal Bloom or Babatunde etc. is also possible but the roster is so loaded already!
Loved the opener too. Odd pairing but it worked.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole v. Dream was fire, they needed more time. That's the best Dream has looked in a match. Also, AND STILL NXT CHAMPION !


----------



## Piers

Dijak vs Gargano was a great match, one of the best we've had in weeks.

Xia Li is awful.She should have been released, it's a crime they've used her more than Deonna. She no-sold the finisher after the match and made it look terrible when Chelsea hit it

Scarlet's singing during their entrance made me cringe. Too bad because the rest looked very nice. Kross needs a non-submission finisher, it looks too plain and Loomis' is better.

Ripley yelling "shut up" at Io's babbling was hilarious.

So how many more months of Cole's boring months and the UE's redundant interferences are we going to endure ?


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole v. Dream was fire, they needed more time. That's the best Dream has looked in a match. Also, AND STILL NXT CHAMPION !


Honestly Marky, I think they were better off having a shorter match where they just went into the big spots and didn't waste any time. I say that because I didn't really need to see another Cole title defense that went into the 25-30 minute territory like all of his other title matches on Takeovers did. And I think this was a better match for Dream to work than a longer match would have been.


----------



## dcruz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258215694761680897
😁


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

cole's reign is becoming very reminscent of JBL on smackdown (and that is NOT a good thing). he even has his Cabinet-like faction to win for him. the upside is whoever finally puts this boring reign to rest will be very over because people will just want anyone but Cole to win.


----------



## TL Hopper

how many times can they use the same screw job finish for Cole? boring AF


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly Marky, I think they were better off having a shorter match where they just went into the big spots and didn't waste any time. I say that because I didn't really need to see another Cole title defense that went into the 25-30 minute territory like all of his other title matches on Takeovers did. And I think this was a better match for Dream to work than a longer match would have been.


It didn't need to be 25 minutes but for sure longer than it went. The match went 7 minutes, they could've for sure gotten 15-18 minutes like Cole/Balor to create some real drama. The match gave the feeling of being really exciting and then you looked down at your clock and realized it's only 3 minutes left on the show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258201176698429440

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danielallen1410

Really good show apart from the main event, I find Cole and velveteen dream boring as fuck.


----------



## Braylyt

I just caught up this week's show and with everything that has happened it's real easy to forget how fucking good Dream actually is

This guy is a gem and I hope his rep gets cleared sooner than later


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm just glued to what happens next for the Gargano/LeRae Saga

Her first feud should be with Tegan Nox, They got history together


----------



## Aewwe

So what do we know for tomorrow nights show? Is it just Finn vs Grimes confirmed, or have there been any other annoucements?


----------



## gl83

Aewwe said:


> So what do we know for tomorrow nights show? Is it just Finn vs Grimes confirmed, or have there been any other annoucements?


Tomorrow we have:

-Finn Balor vs Cameron Grimes
-Matt Riddle/Timothy Thatcher vs Imperium for the NXT Tag titles
-2 matches in the Cruiserweight tournament(KUSHIDA/Maverick, Tozawa/EHDF, Atlas/Nese, Swerve/Gallagher)


----------



## Aewwe

gl83 said:


> Tomorrow we have:
> 
> -Finn Balor vs Cameron Grimes
> -Matt Riddle/Timothy Thatcher vs Imperium for the NXT Tag titles
> -2 matches in the Cruiserweight tournament(KUSHIDA/Maverick, Tozawa/EHDF, Atlas/Nese, Swerve/Gallagher)


Cheers. Forgot about the tag team titles. We'll probably get some variation of Nox, Shotzi, Gonzalez and Kai as well. I think Tegan has been off for at least 2 episodes.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Aewwe said:


> Cheers. Forgot about the tag team titles. We'll probably get some variation of Nox, Shotzi, Gonzalez and Kai as well. I think Tegan has been off for at least 2 episodes.


They might be building something with Nox, Shotzi, Gonzalez and Kai


----------



## callum91

Just announced on The Bump by William Regal: Major NXT announcement tonight. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

callum91 said:


> Just announced on The Bump by William Regal: Major NXT announcement tonight. Anyone have any ideas?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260589829924028421
[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

callum91 said:


> Just announced on The Bump by William Regal: Major NXT announcement tonight. Anyone have any ideas?


Might be alot of things

1. A Tournament to see who faces Charlotte for the NXT Women's Title
2. A Triple Threat Match with Rhea/Charlotte/Io
3. A Match between Rhea/Io who faces Charlotte
4. The Wildcard Rule for NXT Stars

I think No on #4


----------



## Clique




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260589379069804544

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260667262375202818


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

really, using DX as a ratings grab to get the numbers to beat aew. lol.


----------



## Cult03

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> really, using DX as a ratings grab to get the numbers to beat aew. lol.


This is getting ridiculous. NXT can't do anything that could be entertaining without it being called a ratings grab. I have news for you junior, it's television.. Everything is a ratings grab


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn Barthel and Thatcher killed it, amazing chain wrestling.


----------



## ABH-22

Did not expect that. But sets up some cool shit!

-Imperium are super good and some great feuds ahead
-Riddle vs Thatcher
-Dunne vs Thatcher

Im here for all of it


----------



## Alright_Mate

Good on Timothy Thatcher for helping his old Ringkampf mates out.

Give Imperium all the titles.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i hate Tony Nese' theme so much.


----------



## ABH-22

Ringkampf to help Walter win tonight only for Pete Dunne to return to make the save! I can dream, doubt Dunne is allowed out of England yet.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Tegan won tonight


----------



## sailord

That's a pretty cool ddt from Jack Atlas


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope Jack Atlas goes far


----------



## SAMCRO

HOLY SHIT "The End" theme!! Damn i miss Jim Johnston. I used to love all those vignettes for Armageddon they'd use with this song.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fuck that Kross promo was amazing.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

TD Stinger said:


> Fuck that Kross promo was amazing.


Love the Promo from Kross

I bet Ciampa is looking for him


----------



## Alright_Mate

Damian Priest is badass.


----------



## TD Stinger

So they had Grimes pin Finn Balor? Bold move Cotton.

As far as Priest being the attacker....eh. Not sold on that yet.


----------



## SAMCRO

Has Aliyah ever won a match in all her years on NXT? i swear shes been there since like 2015 and has never won a match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The end is here.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Candice is going after Mia Yim & Johnny is going after Keith Lee


----------



## sailord

Really enjoyed that main event match


----------



## p862011

SAMCRO said:


> Has Aliyah ever won a match in all her years on NXT? i swear shes been there since like 2015 and has never won a match.


she is a low rent carmella lol


----------



## Asuka842

Imperium winning was a surprise, but those guy's are awesome so it's good. Also surprised they did the Riddle/Thatcher break up so soon, but that was an impactful way to close the show.

The Kross/Scarlett vignette was badass.

Priest was kind of underwhelming as Finn's attacker, but the match should be fun.

So Johnny vs. Lee and Candice vs. Mia is coming it would seem.

Charlotte probably interferes next week and we get a triple threat at IYH. I do hope that they have something good planned, So far, Rhea's loss at Mania doesn't seem to have changed her character at all, which makes her losing feel more pointless. And Io shouldn't be losing another title feud. So we'll see how it goes.

Good show overall.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260736900467482626


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid show, though some questionable decision making:

*The opening tag was more about story than anything else. I kept thinking "man, they are milking this hot tag big time" only for Riddle to accidentally throw Barthel I believe into Thatcher and for Thatcher to walk out on him. And it makes sense given the story they're telling. Unlike Pete, Matt wasn't able to convert Thatcher into his laid back lifestyle, so Thatcher quickly grew sick of him. And the accidental bump was just the last straw. Not the direction I thought they would go in, but an interesting development. And that developed into a nice story throughout the episode.

*Nox vs. Indi was fine for what it was. I like the look of Indi a lot, I hope she does well. Gotta say thought Tegan, I know you're a Kane mark. So am I. But maybe don't bust out a Chokeslam on someone who's that much taller than you.

*Rhea vs. Io next week. Neat. Will end in shenanigans, but still neat.

*Atlas vs. Nese was fine for what I saw of it. Atlas if a future star and his DDT finish is amazing.

*Kyle is back bitches......on Skype! I mean, not the same as having him in the "arena" but still, it was at least nice to see all 4 guys be around each other again.

*Fuck that Kross/Scarlett promo was so good. Karrion Kross should be more than just a monster, he speaks very well for himself and sounds very intelligent. I think in the short samples we've seen, they've done a great job of making both Kross and Scarlett feel important.

*And hey, another vignette! Stuff I've heard from Dakota but the way it was shot and produced with her and Raquel was very well done.

*Now we get into some more questionable stuff. Balor vs. Grimes was a good little match. But Grimes pinning Finn Balor? I mean I like Grimes but Balor shouldn't eat that many pins. And to give one to Grimes? Eh, don't know about that one. And as far as Priest being the attacker goes...I mean I like Priest, but I can't say he's the most interesting guy on the show either. He's someone I think does very well in vignettes though, so maybe give him and Finn those to make this feel like a bigger deal.

*Was excited to see Swerve out there until Nese attacked him. I mean I guess he has a direction now but I was really hoping he would at least make it to the Finals. The guy is that good, he needs to at least beat Nese and look strong coming out of this.

*Aliyah vs. Kayden Carter happened. That's I all really have to say.

*Another Dinner w/ The Garganos! Yes, I love this shit. Johnny looking at a picture of himself and then looking at Candice saying "you married that guy". These are so well done, so well produced, and make Gargano and Candice feel that much more important on the show as heels. And now we get Lee vs. Gargano? Sold.

*Thatcher vs. Riddle was a fun grappling match. Again, questionable to have Riddle beat Thatcher here, but the way they did it made sense to both of their in ring styles and I don't think this ruins Thatcher either. He needs to win the next one though.

So yeah, some questionable stuff on the show but also some intriguing stuff and holy shit keep doing more vignettes. They're great.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Lumis
Kross
Priest
Thatcher

NXT are building up a nice collection of psycho’s.


----------



## Stellar

I do wonder if what happened to Aliyah (losing to Kayden Carter, getting rejected by Robert Stone) was the coaches and Triple H sending a message to her. Like "Get your shit together. You have been here longer than just about everyone here that is still in developmental.".

As for Kayden Carters entrance, the corner fist pumping thing to go along with the music is so overkill. It adds nothing to her whatsoever. Less is more.

Hated seeing Swerve lose. Used to like Jack Gallagher but he looks like a mess now.

Riddle vs. Thatcher was pretty good.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

TD Stinger said:


> Solid show, though some questionable decision making:





> *The opening tag was more about story than anything else. I kept thinking "man, they are milking this hot tag big time" only for Riddle to accidentally throw Barthel I believe into Thatcher and for Thatcher to walk out on him. And it makes sense given the story they're telling. Unlike Pete, Matt wasn't able to convert Thatcher into his laid back lifestyle, so Thatcher quickly grew sick of him. And the accidental bump was just the last straw. Not the direction I thought they would go in, but an interesting development. And that developed into a nice story throughout the episode.


I though Riddle/Thatcher going to retain, I was wrong



> *Nox vs. Indi was fine for what it was. I like the look of Indi a lot, I hope she does well. Gotta say thought Tegan, I know you're a Kane mark. So am I. But maybe don't bust out a Chokeslam on someone who's that much taller than you.


Yeah, She had problems picking her up, Indi is 5'9



> *Rhea vs. Io next week. Neat. Will end in shenanigans, but still neat.


Yep, Same



> *Atlas vs. Nese was fine for what I saw of it. Atlas if a future star and his DDT finish is amazing.


He will be, Like him too



> *Kyle is back bitches......on Skype! I mean, not the same as having him in the "arena" but still, it was at least nice to see all 4 guys be around each other again.


Yes it is



> *Fuck that Kross/Scarlett promo was so good. Karrion Kross should be more than just a monster, he speaks very well for himself and sounds very intelligent. I think in the short samples we've seen, they've done a great job of making both Kross and Scarlett feel important.


Well done promo by Kross, Going to go far



> *And hey, another vignette! Stuff I've heard from Dakota but the way it was shot and produced with her and Raquel was very well done.


I have a feeling this feud with Tegan isn't over yet



> *Now we get into some more questionable stuff. Balor vs. Grimes was a good little match. But Grimes pinning Finn Balor? I mean I like Grimes but Balor shouldn't eat that many pins. And to give one to Grimes? Eh, don't know about that one. And as far as Priest being the attacker goes...I mean I like Priest, but I can't say he's the most interesting guy on the show either. He's someone I think does very well in vignettes though, so maybe give him and Finn those to make this feel like a bigger deal.


So did they drop the Walter thing?



> *Was excited to see Swerve out there until Nese attacked him. I mean I guess he has a direction now but I was really hoping he would at least make it to the Finals. The guy is that good, he needs to at least beat Nese and look strong coming out of this.


Yeah



> *Aliyah vs. Kayden Carter happened. That's I all really have to say.


She still might be with the Robert Stone Brand



> *Another Dinner w/ The Garganos! Yes, I love this shit. Johnny looking at a picture of himself and then looking at Candice saying "you married that guy". These are so well done, so well produced, and make Gargano and Candice feel that much more important on the show as heels. And now we get Lee vs. Gargano? Sold.


I guess she's going with Mia first, I thought she would Target Tegan first, Johnny wants the North American Title



> *Thatcher vs. Riddle was a fun grappling match. Again, questionable to have Riddle beat Thatcher here, but the way they did it made sense to both of their in ring styles and I don't think this ruins Thatcher either. He needs to win the next one though.


I'm guessing down the road Thatcher vs Dunn, When he comes back


----------



## toontownman

Night of promos/vignettes. They were all immense. Kross promo was excellent, Gargano one too. Johnny was hilarious at the start watching himself. 

Definitely more of a build storylines week in ring. Big cruiserweight matches next week, think they will go with Drake fluking a win somehow just to add to the drama of a 3 way the week after. Hope they do at least. Atlas is an absolute star in the making if they use him properly.

Glad the Thatcher/Riddle experiment is done as a tag time. Thatchers terrible acting was too much for me. He will be much better as a heel. Submission match at Takeover coming up?

Priest/Balor? I guess. On a side note I thought Grimes looked good and don't mind the sneaky win. Not sure where he goes. Maybe a North American feud once Lee drops it and moves to Smackdown. 

Not sure how to feel about In Your House. A classic ppv but not for any real decent reason. Hopefully they dress up the performance centre with a retro set.


----------



## Outlaw91

That promo from Rhea....next woman FOTC...


----------



## kazarn

Thatcher/Riddle was awesome.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

aliyah really is pretty bad.

in your house could be great, maybe another cinematic match since no crowd?

grimes pinned balor lol. what did this guy do to piss off wwe so much, was universal champion at one point and is now losing to chumps like grimes on the developmental show.


----------



## Asuka842

Tegan desperately needs a character beyond "nice woman who got injured and likes Kane and Captain Marvel." The NXT women have been suffering from "bland babyface" writing for awhile and that needs to change.

Johnny and Candice make surprisingly good shitheads. Although in Candice's case there's a least a kernal of truth to what she says. I'm curious to see if they get single's matches, of if it's a mixed tag match.

Good vignette by Dakota to.


----------



## p862011

Asuka842 said:


> Tegan desperately needs a character beyond "nice woman who got injured and likes Kane and Captain Marvel." The NXT women have been suffering from "bland babyface" writing for awhile and that needs to change.
> 
> Johnny and Candice make surprisingly good shitheads. Although in Candice's case there's a least a kernal of truth to what she says. I'm curious to see if they get single's matches, of if it's a mixed tag match.
> 
> Good vignette by Dakota to.


its why 99% of the women are heels lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Asuka842 said:


> *Tegan desperately needs a character beyond "nice woman who got injured and likes Kane and Captain Marvel." The NXT women have been suffering from "bland babyface" writing for awhile and that needs to change.*
> 
> Johnny and Candice make surprisingly good shitheads. Although in Candice's case there's a least a kernal of truth to what she says. I'm curious to see if they get single's matches, of if it's a mixed tag match.
> 
> Good vignette by Dakota to.


I don't think a heel turn would help her out


----------



## Aewwe

Yeah, I enjoyed this episode, pretty solid, and the PPV has given all the emerging stories as obvious platform and proper direction. Loved the Kross vignette, quite enjoyed the Garganos's as well, plus Dakota's was decent as well.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

barely 600k views, 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demo. they cant even get good ratings with DX on the show. what is nxt doing wrong?


----------



## Cult03

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> barely 600k views, 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demo. they cant even get good ratings with DX on the show. what is nxt doing wrong?


Wrestling.. Turns out they need to be a shitty reality TV show to get any viewers


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263153636617617409

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique

Rhea Ripley returns to the ring against Io Shirai









Kushida to face Drake Maverick in pivotal tournament clash









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262805220142301184
El Hijo del Fantasma collides with Akira Tozawa to determine Group B winner








Get the latest standings for the Interim NXT Cruiserweight Title Tournament








#UndisputedERA's @roderickstrong collides with @DexterLumis


----------



## RainmakerV2

Well I know who just got my viewership at 8 o clock.


----------



## fabi1982

Again looks like a great episode, looking forward.


----------



## Dolorian

Looking forward to Rhea vs Io and of course The Queen attacking both to cause a DQ.


----------



## Stellar

NXT has really been luring me to watch their show before Dynamite when I get home on Wednesday nights lately. Only thing in the preview that I don't care for is Fantasma vs. Tozawa.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dolorian

Opening with Scarlett, great start.


----------



## Dolorian

Nice touch on not playing any music after the promo. Keeps the tension going.


----------



## TD Stinger

I missed the first 5 minutes of the show so of course I miss Kross’s entrance and most of his match. Damn.

But Kross vs. Ciampa at Takeover is nice.


----------



## TD Stinger

They got an actual fucking tank for Shotzi’s promo, lol. Love it.


----------



## Dolorian

Shotzi will take over the world with that tank.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Give it a few months, Shotzi will be in the title hunt


----------



## MEMS

Kross really comes off as a star. Can’t wait to see what he’s made of in a real match.


----------



## TD Stinger

I really liked everything about Lumis and Dream vs. TUE. Some great characters there.


----------



## dcruz

Dexter lost  but nice post-match.


----------



## Dolorian

This episode has felt like 4 hours. Can we get to the main event already?


----------



## Dolorian

Let's go


----------



## TD Stinger

Io looks so short compared to Rhea. I’m not used to her looking that small.


----------



## Dolorian

Yep it is a triple threat at the next PPV.

Love it, this match will be insane.


----------



## SPCDRI

I really like Io Shirai and the second Charlotte showed up, my heart sunk to the pit of my stomach. I'm so fed up with Charlotte. For the love of God get that belt off her this June. And don't cheap out and make Rhea or Io do the favors, either. Make Charlotte take the L and disappear like YESTERDAY. She's intolerable.


----------



## Prosper

Dolorian said:


> Yep it is a triple threat at the next PPV.
> 
> Love it, this match will be insane.


Did Io lose clean? How was the match?


----------



## TD Stinger

Full show thoughts:

*Went back and watched Kross's entrances. I'll just say this, I know people either love or hate the lip syncing with Scarlett. I'm fond of it, but you can't go half way like the did tonight. Either have Scarlett sing the whole song or none of it.

Other than that Kross looked really intense and I'm really excited for Kross vs. Ciampa at Takeover.

*Fantasma had a fun match with Tozawa who is one of the more consistent guys in the ring they have. Fantasma is the right guy to put in there in the Finals and there's some intrigue there with this Ninja Hit Squat supposedly after him.

*Thatcher vs. Riddle in a cage? Sign me up.

*I loved the Shotzi vignette. Yes, it was corny as hell. But this vignette had a freaking tank, I learned more about her and her upbringing, it had a freaking tank, she called out multiple performers, oh and she had a freaking tank.

*Didn't see any of the Yim vs. Santana match, but saw Gargano/Candice afterwards and I still enjoy their act. Not sure how I feel about Lee in a potential couples feud with Mia against Gargano and Candice but I am hyped for a Lee vs. Gargano match.

*Strong vs. Lumis was a solid match though I'm not sure about Lumis losing here. But I love that Lumis locked in that submission on the outside and had it in the entire time while Dream took out the rest of TUE. That camera cut with the Dream Elbow was kind of hilarious, but this all worked for me. Dream and Lumis together makes for a unique pairing.

*Kushida vs. Drake was a really good match and I loved the drama they were able to build even with no crowd with Drake refusing to lose. Drake survives and his dream stays alive at least for one more week.

*Rhea vs. Io went exactly how I thought it would. Solid match with Charlotte causing a No Contest leading to a 3 Way. So I got exactly what I thought I would get, I just hoped they would do something a little different.


----------



## Reil

prosperwithdeen said:


> Did Io lose clean? How was the match?


Match was fine. It was a no contest. Io sent Rhea into Charlotte who then attacked both women.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263306891750289409


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263306903125295105

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Reil said:


> Match was fine. It was a no contest. Io sent Rhea into Charlotte who then attacked both women.


At least they made the right call in protecting Io for the time being. Triple Threat should be good, has the potential to be a MOTY candidate if they book it right.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This was the first episode of NXT I had watched the majority of in a while and I was impressed mostly. 

Hopefully they let Kross get a live mic in the build to takeover, thats where he shines the most. Scarlett is just amazing in every way possible. 

Lumis is awesome, but of course he loses. Shock. The post match stuff was hilarious.

Good for Maverick. Kushida should win the belt though.

Priest has a lot of presence and the way they present him makes him seem like a big deal. 

The main event was good and if its a 3 way at Takeover, hey, even better.

In Your House is gonna be super interesting. In my opinion it could be a turning point type show for them. Ciampa, Gargano, and Balor need to lose and lose big and let the new era of NXT start to run things. Just my opinion.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Before Riddle, Lee, UE, Dunne, Ripley, Shirai ever make it to the MR i want Karrion Kross first and foremost he will thrive on either Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## kazarn

Vince will break Kross and Scarlett up as soon as they go up and push Scarlett.


----------



## Aewwe

Wow. I know one was the go home show to the DoN PPV, but as the Dynamite thread goes past 500 replies, NXT can barely muster 25 on here. Unless it's the same 4 or 5 posters live posting 50+ messages each, almost spamming for the sake of it, then that's one hell of a contrast between 2 wrestling shows on at exactly the same time.

I thought it was a decent show, albeit a bit predictable, even if most of it made sense. Charlotte spoiling the main event was realistically the only way to get the IYH triple threat, and to be fair, that it is match that I am really looking forward to.

The Maverick stuff was predictable. Even though he is a face, I did think Atlas would get more actively involved to that ensure Drake won, and to protect Kushida more, but again, the triple threat next week made sense to add another dimension to the tournament, give Drake one more chance and to extend his run a bit. I'd imagine whoever wins will get attacked by those masked men at the end, and then Fantasma will be revealed as their leader to set up a heel vs face match for the (interim) title at IYH.

One thing I was surprised about was they have pulled the trigger on Kross vs Ciampa so early. I know in this era they do want as many people talking about it and watching as they can, but I thought they would have played it out a bit more. That said, I sure am looking forward to it at IYH.

Thatcher and Riddle sets up a good match for next week with a stipulation. I guess it will be Yimitless at IYH now rather than Lee vs Johnny G. Not too fussed about the Priest-Balar stuff, and looks like Dream will get another shot at Cole - I thought Lumis would have beaten Strong clean here and then move to towards Cole, but I think this makes more sense.

All in all, I enjoyed it.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

probably going to see the triple threat at IYH with charlotte pinning io. long term rhea wins maybe at summerslam.

lumis vs adam cole would be great, hope thats what they're building to.


----------



## dcruz

The post-match of Dexter/Strong made sense, but the way Strong won the match was kinda pointless if Dexter's supposed to challenge for a title soon.


----------



## Chris22

I'm confused about the Cruiserweight tournament results. Atlas, Kushida & Drake all tied with 2-1 so have to have a triple threat but Hijo & Akira Tozawa tie with 2-1 but Fantasma just gets to go to the finals? I don't understand, shouldn't Fantasma & Tozawa have another match? It's the first time i've watched this kind of tournament.


----------



## kazarn

Chris22 said:


> I'm confused about the Cruiserweight tournament results. Atlas, Kushida & Drake all tied with 2-1 so have to have a triple threat but Hijo & Akira Tozawa tie with 2-1 but Fantasma just gets to go to the finals? I don't understand, shouldn't Fantasma & Tozawa have another match? It's the first time i've watched this kind of tournament.


Maybe because Fantasma beat Tozawa so he has the head to head advantage, and I'm guessing they could have done the same thing in the other group but since it's three guys they just decided to do a triple threat.


----------



## Aewwe

Yeah, the H2H if only 2 involved was stated in advance, so it wasn't just made up on the spot, and Fantasma and Tozawa was billed pre match as a winner takes all. Plus, either Mauro or Saxton emphasised at the end of the Drake match that their respective H2Hs were the same, in that they all shared one victory and one defeat in that mini group.


----------



## gl83

kazarn said:


> Maybe because Fantasma beat Tozawa so he has the head to head advantage, and I'm guessing they could have done the same thing in the other group but since it's three guys they just decided to do a triple threat.


Fantasma beat Tozawa so he had the head-to-head advantage in terms of a tiebreaker. They couldn't do that in Group A because KUSHIDA owns a tiebreaker over Atlas who owns a tiebreaker over Maverick who owns a tiebreaker over KUSHIDA.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I actually hope Drake wins the tournament, his storytelling ability throughout the tournament so far has been absolute quality.

If it turns out not to be the case then fair play to him, he has gone out on a high by producing good matches and even better storytelling.


----------



## Stellar

Timothy Thatcher really is a good talker. Better than what I was expecting.

Kross vs. Ciampa is interesting.

Good to see Santana Garrett on TV again.

The Shotzi tank thing was cool.

Dexter Lumis losing the match sucked but whatever. At least he was able to attack Strong after.

I've also become a fan of Jake Atlas. I know that the focus is on Drake Maverick and if he wins the tourney or is actually going to leave WWE after it is over but I think that their are better options to win it all. Then again, Swerve is completely eliminated now and to me that is a bad decision.


----------



## Braylyt

kazarn said:


> Vince will break Kross and Scarlett up as soon as they go up and push Scarlett.


One can only hope


----------



## Zapato

I know people felt sketchy about that Twitter promo on the big release day and then the build, but Drake is such a good performer/storyteller. They need guys like him around to help the majority of talent that don’t have an ounce of what he has. I doubt he wins the tournament, probably takes the pin next week but give him a new deal. I thought humour wise he‘d be right up Vince’s street, especially with the stuff with Truth. 

On Kross I’m wondering how long it is until he is bumped straight to the main roster. I guess when they get the crowds back he’ll be getting that call. Then Vince and Dunn will decent to add some sound effects to his entrance and shorten his name to Karrion. Seriously though, I know NXT needs new guys like him but Raw and SD are begging for him. Fingers crossed they do not waste him, but my thinking is he has gone to Ciampa so fast to speed up the move up. 

Both Rhea and Io deserve the title, but they also both have earned the call up too. I debate which I want to go over Charlotte but I guess they take out each other to allow her to keep it longer. Is Charlotte appearing on 205 too this week?

Dexter Lumis is an interesting one, they seem to really like him and he’s doing well but I’m still wondering how far he is going to go? I guess he turns on Velveteen at some point and that could be a NA title feud after a wrestling 101 tag run then feud. Be interesting to see their involvement in Cole‘s celebration next week.


----------



## ElTerrible

Aewwe said:


> Yeah, the H2H if only 2 involved was stated in advance, so it wasn't just made up on the spot, and Fantasma and Tozawa was billed pre match as a winner takes all. Plus, either Mauro or Saxton emphasised at the end of the Drake match that their respective H2Hs were the same, in that they all shared one victory and one defeat in that mini group.


I have absolutely no idea, who these wrestlers are and I don´t watch NXT, but whoever had the logical capability to correctly intrepret group standings and tiebreakers, while also having the power to not just make WWE go "whatever you advance, cause reasons" should probably be promoted to headwriter.


----------



## TD Stinger

Chris22 said:


> I'm confused about the Cruiserweight tournament results. Atlas, Kushida & Drake all tied with 2-1 so have to have a triple threat but Hijo & Akira Tozawa tie with 2-1 but Fantasma just gets to go to the finals? I don't understand, shouldn't Fantasma & Tozawa have another match? It's the first time i've watched this kind of tournament.


Tozawa and Phantasma both ended up 2-1, but Phantasma beat Tozawa so he got the tie beaker so he’s going onto the Finals.

Kushida, Drake, and Atlas are all 2-1. And in the tournament, Kushida beat Atlas, Atlas beat Drake, and Drake beat Kushida. So the tie breakers mean nothing do they need to have to have a 3 way to determine a true winner of A Block.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264227593039069190

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264243444207292416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263521208542343168


----------



## dcruz

Can Charlotte pick Scarlett so we can see her wrestle? 🙏
(I know it's not happening lol)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265473374547062785

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar

I have no idea who Charlotte would pick as her partner. Dakota Kai? Chelsea Green? Candice?

The crowd was used at the end of RAW. I wonder if the crowd will be a factor in to something on NXT.


----------



## Aewwe

Should be really goid show tonight, 3 interesting matches, and there'll surely be a bit of build up one way or the other to Kross-Ciampa with it just being 11 days out.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265695007937310727

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265749623546744833
Tonight is gonna be lit! 🔥


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265688413556047873

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

A lot to look forward to on this episode:

*That new cage they made for Riddle vs. Thatcher looks cool as hell and having Angle as the special guest referee is just gravy.

*I expect a good one from Kushida vs. Drake vs. Atlas, though I expect this is where Drake's journey ends.

*I'm interested in anything involving Cole and Regal.

*I'm picking Dakota or Chelsea to be Charlotte's partner against Rhea and Io.


----------



## sailord

I enjoyed that I'm surprised they had Drake Maverick win


----------



## TD Stinger

Really surprised Drake won though they protected Kushida too. Fun match. Let’s see if he can go all the way though I feel Phantasma will break his heart.

They added lyrics to Johnny’s new song, cool.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Shotzi just murdered herself.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match between Shotzi and Gonzalez. I was pleasantly surprised, and it advanced like 3 different angles in the division.

But God Shotzi.....that was insane.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Might be a 6 Women's Match

Mia/Shotzi/Tegan vs Candice/Dakota/Raquel


----------



## kazarn

Riddle/Thatcher looking like a Brawl for All match.


----------



## MEMS

Riddle and Thatcher are animals.


----------



## sailord

That was a fantastic main event we need more of that can Timothy Thatcher's all be like that that riddles


----------



## RainmakerV2

Scarlett could sit there picking her nose and I would be glued to the TV. Shes captivating.


----------



## Asuka842

The CW title match was great. And really creative finish. Really sells Drake's "refuse to give up" character. I'm guessing Drake loses when Fantasma reveals that he's been behind the kidnappings all along.

The Mia and Keith segment was funny. Mia feels much more charismatic when she's interacting with Keith. Tegan's cameo was fun to.

Shotzi vs. Raquel was really fun to. And Shotzi has top babyface potential, provided she doesn't cripple herself first.

The women's tag was good, but I really don't like WWE constantly trying to hype up PPV matches, by having the people involve eat losses beforehand. But whatever. Io definitely should win the title now. Well she should anyway, but especially now.

I didn't expect them to mention Hana Kimura. Good on Mauro and NXT for doing that, and RIP Hana, I'm sure Ip appreciated that as well.

Tweener Balor is so cool and Scarlett is incapable of not looking spectacular.

The ME, WOW!! That was a fight. So cool, hopefully they use this concept again. And Thatcher looked like a freaking beast here, push him hard NXT. And Riddle looked great as well, if he is leaving NXT, then he went out like a fighter.

Overall, really good show.


----------



## TD Stinger

NXT was freaking great tonight, I felt:

*Kushida vs. Atlas vs. Drake was a very good opener. Kushida is one of the best in the world in his style and Atlas is a future star. And Drake brings the story and the heart into all of this. Good action and the finish, while controversial, gets Drake to the finals and protects Kushida to allow him to be a future challenger. I thought everything was good here.

*They added lyrics to Johnny's new song which I think really works for him. And speaking of working really well, so does this new heel persona he and his wife are playing. Dickhead Johnny was fun. And then you get a spoof of "Dinner with the Garganos" with Keith and Mia. A little cheesy, but I thought Keith especially was hilarious. And they even worked Tegan into the mix as well. Good stuff.

*Shotzi vs. Gonzalez was a suprisingly fun match. Good big vs. little match and most importantly this match advanced like 3 different angles. Dakota hilariously plays with Shotzi's tank, then Tegan knocks her out of it and Dakota takes a great bump. Then Candice comes out to get up in Tegan's face which distracts the ref and allows Dakota to interfere and help Gonzalez win. So in one match/segment you advance Dakota/Tegan, Dakota/Shotzi, Candice/Tegan. That's great.

And fuck Shotzi, careful next time you do the Coffin Drop.

*I love Finn's insider promos. "You've been treading water, I'm not your lifeline" and "I'm gonna bury you".

*Rhea & Io vs. Charlotte & Chlesea was a good one. Fun action, Chlesea got some time to shine. I'm sure some won't love Io getting pinned but Charlotte had to cheat to do it and this isn't the title match so it doesn't bother me. I can't wait for the triple threat.

*Cole and Regal's face time promo, while not what I was hoping for (I wanted them to be in the ring), was still fun. Seeing grumpy old GM Regal deal with the pesky jock Adam Cole is just fun to watch. And it looks like Cole and Dream might get the cinematic treatment. Interesting.

*Ciampa vs. Ruff was a nice squash for Ciampa and Scarlett's presence and Kross's promo afterwards were a good way to build to the Takeover match.

*The cage fight was awesome. Combined the elements of matches like a steel cage and the lion's den. Just great, psychical action, unique spots. It just felt so different. Obviously this is the swan song for Riddle, and what a way to go out.

NXT was great tonight. Everything mattered. Multiple angles were advanced. Entertaining segments. Good matches. Loved it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Way to be heartless asses by having IO lose after her friend died over the weekend Hunter. Way to promote to that shit on IO's entrance for her to lose. If you are going to have someone take the L, have Chelsea L instead.


----------



## sailord

I wanna see more fight out especially with Kyle O'Reilly


----------



## Prosper

Io Shirai took the pin tonight? Lol


----------



## Reil

prosperwithdeen said:


> Io Shirai took the pin tonight? Lol


Yeah. Dirty pin. Charlotte rolled her up and used the ropes to get the win.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

> *Shotzi vs. Gonzalez was a suprisingly fun match. Good big vs. little match and most importantly this match advanced like 3 different angles. Dakota hilariously plays with Shotzi's tank, then Tegan knocks her out of it and Dakota takes a great bump. Then Candice comes out to get up in Tegan's face which distracts the ref and allows Dakota to interfere and help Gonzalez win. So in one match/segment you advance Dakota/Tegan, Dakota/Shotzi, Candice/Tegan. That's great.


It was, Too bad she lost.I wonder next week will it be a Tag Match with Tegan/Shotzi vs Dakota/Raquel, Seeing there's Mia vs Candice


----------



## Even Flow

Look's like Robert Stone/Chelsea Green are done with.


----------



## fabi1982

Very good episode!!

Knew Drake would win, but a good way they did that and even with the promo afterwards with him rewarding Kushida the first title defence if he wins was good. I actually dont know if Drake wins or if Phantasmo does (which was my initial pick).

Garganos/Lees segment was very funny, some little "eew" moments, but overall funny and progressing the feud.

I just love Shotzi, she has everything it takes to be a superstar. Felt legit bad for the tank 

Io losing keeping my hopes up she will win the title. Fingers crossed.

Interested in where the Cole/Dream match takes place. Maybe a college stampede match? 

Scarlett is just great standing there and Cross promo was great. Looking forward to Ciampa loosing!!

Great inovative cage, good they try new things. Match was great for a TV match. Little too obvious fake blood, but still a great match and a surprising winner, but thinking Riddle might move to Smackdown, good thing he lost to Thatcher.

Very much looking forward to In Your House, more than to MITB.


----------



## L.I.O.

Even Flow said:


> Look's like Robert Stone/Chelsea Green are done with.


Not sure I get it, and I wonder what it means for Stone.


----------



## MEMS

NXT had a brief lull but man they are killing it lately. It’s really the only consistently good wrestling show of the big 4.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Stellar

Even Flow said:


> Look's like Robert Stone/Chelsea Green are done with.


I don't like this at all. Surely they have something else planned for both if they are splitting up. Chelsea going to align with Charlotte?

I'd like to see Robert Stone manage Santana Garrett. I really hope that if he is losing Chelsea he doesn't go to Aliyah.


----------



## Carter84

Chelsea by the looks of it she's heading for move to raw or SD if shes sacking robert stone/jessie . That can be the only logic explanation??

Anyone? How many times has IO gotta lose ffs she's so sweet a her job and theze losses are her just paying her dues back in the long run im guessing. Either way riddle going SD will be a ton of matches for him . AJ V RIDDLE . HARDY V RIDDLE. BRYAN V RIDDLE . Why dont Hunter just promote UE to ff to raw ( my fave singles match of 2020 in wwe / nxt. ) Dominick Djokovic, Chelsea Green, Shotzi Blackheart as forgotten sons just been put on SD.

Peace.









Peace.


----------



## kazarn

It's too soon for Chelsea to move up.


----------



## Carter84

Southerner said:


> I don't like this at all. Surely they have something else planned for both if they are splitting up. Chelsea going to align with Charlotte?
> 
> I'd like to see Robert Stone manage Santana Garrett. I really hope that if he is losing Chelsea he doesn't go to Aliyah.



Maybe Starting Supergropup with Dalota and her bodygiard along with turning with Candice?

Peace.


----------



## gl83

Southerner said:


> I don't like this at all. Surely they have something else planned for both if they are splitting up. Chelsea going to align with Charlotte?
> 
> I'd like to see Robert Stone manage Santana Garrett. I really hope that if he is losing Chelsea he doesn't go to Aliyah.


Well I see this going one of three ways:

-Chelsea is about to get called up to the main roster
-Chelsea's ego gets over-inflated thinking she doesn't need him anymore, goes on a losing streak and comes crawling back
--Chelsea is going to be Charlotte's new "Dana Brooke"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAweYz5gJoU/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

You know I was just thinking last night

Why did Candice come out just to yank at Tegan & trash talk her? I bet there going to feud when she's done with Mia

Or try to get Tegan on the Dark Side, Saying she's a better friend then Shotzi & Mia

Why did she aid Dakota/Raquel? Would all 6 of them have a Match on Takeover: In Your House?


----------



## Zapato

I could definitely see Chelsea going up to be with Charlotte, then Charlotte/Green vs Sasha/Bayley while that tease is still going on. I hope Robert Stone gets a decent new talent to manage, him and Bivens playing off each other whilst their talent faces off in the ring seems something destined if they build it right.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Is tomorrow show just going to be preview of takeover with 2 matches scheduled?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Is tomorrow show just going to be preview of takeover with 2 matches scheduled?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looos like it. They're doing these "Target Takeovers" which are little mini documentaries for both Cole/Dream and the Women's 3 Way. Typically they air these on the Network seperately but doing them both on this show make it sound like it's going to be a very promo/video package heavy show.

That's not a bad thing, it's just no the most exciting show to do for a go home show. But in a way, this has always been the NXT formula for a go home show.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

There's might be some fuckery in the Mia/Candice Match


----------



## Piehound

It's a mixed tag team match now playa!!!!


----------



## Asuka842

Well Candice and Mia are doing a good job of selling the bitterness part of this feud.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Well we got the 6 Women Tag at Takeover: In Your House


----------



## RainmakerV2

Well who didnt see that coming.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well who didnt see that coming.


I was convinced this was the route up until yesterday. It was actually Impact that put a bit of doubt in my head, including Spud in that Slammiversary teaser trailer.

I'm really glad Maverick is staying with WWE. He put so much work in through all his time in WWE, no matter what they threw at him. From 205 Live GM to manager of AOP, to the 24/7 title stuff to this Cruiserweight tournament, he poured everything he had into everything he did and made it awesome 99.9% of the time.

It would have been beyond callous of WWE to NOT keep him after all that. With that release video that probably saved his job, Drake drummed up more interest in the CW tournament than anyone else. I haven't watched Raw or SD since WrestleMania, because the COVID era sucks, but I've kept up with NXT purely for Drake Maverick, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Twitter’s been fun...

Drake loses - “NXT is shit”. “I’m AEW from now on”. “I’m never watching NXT again”.

Few minutes later - “We all got worked”. “We need more of this in Wrestling”. “Triple H is great“.


----------



## Prosper

Just read the results. Did Killer Kross, Scarlett, Ciampa, Io, Rhea, Charlotte, Cole, Dream, Gargano, Balor, Kieth Lee not get booked at all for the go-home show? All for Drake Maverick? Ratings are gonna tank.


----------



## Asuka842

They HAD to do this with Drake at this point.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

prosperwithdeen said:


> Just read the results. Did Killer Kross, Scarlett, Ciampa, Io, Rhea, Charlotte, Cole, Dream, Gargano, Balor, Kieth Lee not get booked at all for the go-home show? All for Drake Maverick? Ratings are gonna tank.


Gargano and Lee were involved in a mixed tag match, while Kross got a post-match angle after the Grimes vs. Reed match. Cole, Dream, Charlotte, Ripley and Io all got a ton of airtime with the Prime Target segments.

I think it was smart to give Maverick a spotlight here. Way too much real emotion to slot it as the opener or somewhere in the middle of the card.


----------



## Asuka842

Time for Io to FINALLY be champion.


----------



## Prosper

Rookie of the Year said:


> Gargano and Lee were involved in a mixed tag match, while Kross got a post-match angle after the Grimes vs. Reed match. Cole, Dream, Charlotte, Ripley and Io all got a ton of airtime with the Prime Target segments.
> 
> I think it was smart to give Maverick a spotlight here. Way too much real emotion to slot it as the opener or somewhere in the middle of the card.


Oh okay, the results that I read definitely left a bunch of stuff out.


----------



## the_hound

i honestly don't think drake's release video was a work, you can't fake that raw emotion from him, (or he's a better actor than gary)

i think the wwe saw the amount of support he was getting, from fans, celebs and other wrestlers and had to do something, i'm glad because i like drake alot, his 205, 24/7 and nxt work has been brilliant and fun to watch.

as for the show its self, i think it was good not great but good. ROLL ON THIS SUNDAY


----------



## fabi1982

Show was good overall!!

I really cant get behind Mya, not sure why but she feels so forced and I feel sad that for Lee that he "needs" to work with his gf/wife?! Gargano is a great heel. 
Lumis not just draws but he can draw too, this kid is going places.
Some very good promos for all the matches, really worried Io may not win, but I dont give my hopes up.
Breezango? Oh hell YES, they focused so often on pure wrestling skills in the tag division, they bring some spark and still can wrestle.
I was emotional with the Drake situation, when he walked away from the ring I was thinking "how will he be back", "will he join Fantasmas gang?" and then HHH came out. Glad they did it this way and just gave him a "new" contract because he deserves it for his work he did the past year(s).
Kross showing off his strength was good, would have loved some Scarlett live action, but hell, this will be a fun match on Sunday

Lets bring it on on Sunday!!


----------



## Jersey

Watching Mia vs Candace made me scratch my head. Shotzi/Tegan along with Raquel/Dakota did a quick run in then left. Why not have them fight each other exiting to set up a match next between the four?

Not to mention when Gargano came to his wife’s aid, why did Keith Lee take his time walking to make the save? It’s a run I’m not a walk in bruh.

Seeing Santana was very surprising to see her win but glad she got a win and hopefully they can continue to build her up as a baby face. I’ve been a fan of hers since my girlfriend introduced me to shimmer and thought she was a great athletic wrestler. They should have Santana feud with Aliyah or Vanessa Bourne would be a start and go from there.


----------



## TD Stinger

Decided to watch AEW first last night since I figured NXT would be mostly a preview show. And I was right for the most part, but NXT still did some good things.

The promo package they put together for the women was top notch and while the Cole/Dream stuff was more weird than anything else, it worked too.

And on top of that, you got the Gargano & Candice/Lee & Mia stuff which I really liked. Candice and Mia looked they hated each other. Lee comes out and Military Presses Gargano while Candice is hanging onto his back which made laugh my ass off. And I love Johnny's new heel character, he made Lee look like a monster but instead of trying to over power him, he uses car keys to jab Lee in the eye to get an advantage. They're not having Gargano over power anyone, just outsmart them, which I like.

Breezango is back and damn Fandango looked like he had something to prove. He looked great out there. The 3 Way tag was pretty fun too. I liked the Dexter Lumis cameo as well.

The Drake/Phantasma match was well done and I'm happy for Drake. Just a shame an angle like this didn't have a real crowd, because it needed it.


----------



## Aewwe

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well who didnt see that coming.


To be honest, me. I thought they'd just stick to the 5 matches at the PPV, and keep this inevitable one for a regular show, so a nice surprise from my POV.


----------



## kazarn

Those prime target videos are fucking incredible, hopefully they do more of them for future matches.


----------



## Aewwe

I thought the show was a bit disappointing overall to be honest. I used to just be an occasional fan, but have watched pretty much everything (all 5 main US shows) for the past few months since every other sport (or entertainment) shut down, so I'm not really used to the typical go home shows, but it really did feel so light in terms of star power actually in the ring. Having the likes of Aliyah/Garrett, Bronson and even Swerve/Neese taking up the majority of the in ring matches (even if some were very short) wasn't ideal, and they could have fit the triple threat, Cole/Dream, and Ciampa stuff into a bonus 30 mins network preview special (and added Finn-Priest to extend it), and actually had some of the bigger names in the arena. Felt pretty lazy IMO.

I'm pleased Tegan is getting another PPV spot, and there were some good moments, so it wasn't a complete dud, and while AEW were obviously trying to last minute promotions for an additional $50 rather than having something already on a subscripton, so less need to really sell, but this was chalk and cheese compared to the DoN go home show.


----------



## Aewwe

Also, was it just me are was the word 'interim' pretty much banished on tonight's episode? It's been interim all tournament, but then not a word of it. Perhaps they've learnt that it'll take longer for the like of Devlin to get back into the US than they were expecting, even a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Asuka842

I like it. I'd really like it if Shotzi got to get the pin in the match at the Takeover. It'd be big for her. 

Keith Lee being completely unfazed by Candice hanging off of his back was hilarious.


----------



## Piers

Anyone knows if Tyler Breeze is still married to Audrey Marie?


----------



## FamousFreddy

Really enjoyed the three way tag, Danny Birch is catching my attention a lot just lately. And fantastic to see Breezango back in the ring. A really entertaining match , with an atmospheric ending


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Drake stuff was great. Very well played and great writing.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Has Hijo historically been a rudo? His in ring work is the least impressive I've ever seen from a luchador.


----------



## Stellar

Santana Garrett in orange! oh hell yes!! So glad that she won against Aliyah too. Was worried there for a minute.

The tag team triple threat match was pretty good. Fandango and Breeze have noticeably aged.

Really good Adam Cole/Dream video. That Prince lookalike had me to look at it twice.

Charlotte showing how its done in the video.

Dexter Lumis stalking.. I wonder if he will ultimately be a factor in that Dream/Cole match that keeps the rest of UE out of it.

I'm not very impressed with Fantasma so far. Of course Maverick gets offered a contract at the end anyway. I would hope that Maverick had no clue that he was signing a contract to NXT on this episode. I could easily imagine Triple H wanting to scoop up Maverick for NXT after Vince future endeavored him from RAW. It's still possible that this wasn't all planned from the start.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270126537778565120


----------



## Even Flow

Another new match added for Wednesday


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270137992770977794


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

COLE V. LUMIS


----------



## TD Stinger

Even Flow said:


> Another new match added for Wednesday
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270137992770977794


If this doesn’t start with Cole searching for Fish and Strong and finding them tied up upside down somewhere, I’m boycotting NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> If this doesn’t start with Cole searching for Fish and Strong and finding them tied up upside down somewhere, I’m boycotting NXT.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270159400406310914


----------



## Stellar

If Balor gets "even" with Grimes after his lost to Grimes last time...groan.

Looking forward to NXT though.

Cole vs. Lumis should be good.

Plus Io Shirai is the new Womens Champ. Looking forward to seeing where they go with Io. I'd like to see her be established as a babyface from now on (not losing her "crazy" entrance) and Ripley turns heel out of frustration.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Does does anyone else want to see Sasha and Bayley vs Tegan and Shotzi? I think this would be yet another great breakout moment for Shotzi because Sasha would make her look like a million bucks.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Southerner said:


> If Balor gets "even" with Grimes after his lost to Grimes last time...groan.
> 
> Looking forward to NXT though.
> 
> Cole vs. Lumis should be good.
> 
> Plus Io Shirai is the new Womens Champ. Looking forward to seeing where they go with Io. I'd like to see her be established as a babyface from now on (not losing her "crazy" entrance) and Ripley turns heel out of frustration.


Grimes never should have beaten Balor the 1st time around. I like Grimes as a talent, but he belongs in the CW division for now, not beating a main event player like Balor.

Rhea lost to Charlotte clean at Mania now took the pin against Io while being stuck in Charlotte's Figure 8 at IYH. The only way you can really salvage her at this point as a big star in NXT is becoming the woman who who was at the top of the world, fell from grace, and is now obsessed with being Champion again.

Whether this week or sometime in the future, she needs to destroy Io out of frustration.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Does does anyone else want to see Sasha and Bayley vs Tegan and Shotzi? I think this would be yet another great breakout moment for Shotzi because Sasha would make her look like a million bucks.*


Would make up for never getting The Sky Pirates vs. Boss n' Hug back in 2019. I wouldn't mind seeing Shotzi/Sasha and Bayley/Tegan face offs either. Of course that's depending on if Sasha & Bayley even get past this Sunday as champions.


----------



## Even Flow

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Does does anyone else want to see Sasha and Bayley vs Tegan and Shotzi? I think this would be yet another great breakout moment for Shotzi because Sasha would make her look like a million bucks.*


I'd be for it. 

Like Paid said on Backstage last night, they've basically fucked over the Women's Tag Titles by not defending them more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> Would make up for never getting The Sky Pirates vs. Boss n' Hug back in 2019. I wouldn't mind seeing Shotzi/Sasha and Bayley/Tegan face offs either. Of course that's depending on if Sasha & Bayley even get past this Sunday as champions.





Even Flow said:


> I'd be for it.
> 
> Like Paige said on Backstage last night, they've basically fucked over the Women's Tag Titles by not defending them more.


*They main evented Smackdown and opened and closed RAW, so that tells me that they're going to put a much bigger spotlight on the Tag Team championships now that Bayley and Sasha have them. It wouldn't surprise me if they showed up on NXT tonight to put the new girls on notice.*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I would love to see Shotzi & Tegan win the Women's Tag Titles 

Probably after Backlash, Steal a win


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270758230109667329


----------



## TD Stinger

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270758230109667329


Boo.

I wanted Cole to have to find them tied up somewhere.


----------



## Aewwe

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It wouldn't surprise me if they showed up on NXT tonight to put the new girls on notice.*


That would be cool, especailly as a surprise, but in this day and age with the AEW rivalry, WWE would almost certainly announce it if they were going to show up. If not, hopefully they will next week assuming they retain at Backlash.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Starting the show off right with the king baybay !!


----------



## SAMCRO

Ugh Lee and Gargano is gonna continue? why? Lee beat him straight up. Thats one thing i Love about AEW is when someone loses a title match they go to the back of the line and the champion moves on to a new challenger, but in WWE of course sometimes we gotta have the same guys wrestle for 2 or 3 fucking months over a title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Ugh Lee and Gargano is gonna continue? why? Lee beat him straight up. Thats one thing i Love about AEW is when someone loses a title match they go to the back of the line and the champion moves on to a new challenger, but in WWE of course sometimes we gotta have the same guys wrestle for 2 or 3 fucking months over a title.


Might be over after tonight, maybe just foreshadowed his next feud with that backstage segment with Cole.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Might be over after tonight, maybe just foreshadowed his next feud with that backstage segment with Cole.


I dunno i don't see Lee starting a feud over the NXT title while he's the NA champion, once he drops the belt i definitely see him moving into the world title picture but right now Balor is clearly the next challenger. I think Lee just hinted at some point he'll go after the title.

And i don't see the Lee and Gargano feud coming to an end on a tag match on NXT, if it was going to end it should've ended at Takeover, no point continuing the feud so they can end it in a tag match with nothing on the line.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Might be over after tonight, maybe just foreshadowed his next feud with that backstage segment with Cole.


Wait, did I miss a Lee/Cole segment?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> I dunno i don't see Lee starting a feud over the NXT title while he's the NA champion, once he drops the belt i definitely see him moving into the world title picture but right now Balor is clearly the next challenger. I think Lee just hinted at some point he'll go after the title.
> 
> And i don't see the Lee and Gargano feud coming to an end on a tag match on NXT, if it was going to end it should've ended at Takeover, no point continuing the feud so they can end it in a tag match with nothing on the line.


There's no point of that segment if Lee isn't going to pursue Cole for the title at some point. Balor seems like the clear cut choice for next challenger, that doesn't necessarily mean he will be though.

If Gargano & Lee does continue, it won't be any longer than 1-2 weeks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Wait, did I miss a Lee/Cole segment?


Cole cut an opening promo saying it doesn't matter who challenges him next. Lee met him backstage afterwards and said he has an idea about Cole's next challenger.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270871826206523400


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole cut an opening promo saying it doesn't matter who challenges him next. Lee met him backstage afterwards and said he has an idea about Cole's next challenger.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270871826206523400


Sweet. I saw the opening promo, but missed the Lee/Cole interaction.

Title for Title in the future maybe.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Sweet. I saw the opening promo, but missed the Lee/Cole interaction.
> 
> Title for Title in the future maybe.


Where Cole squashes Lee


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, Candice is dead. Kind of funny Johnny’s used his wife’s corpse to get the win.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Where Cole squashes Lee


----------



## SAMCRO

These two have the worst tag team attires i've ever seen.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wow, AoP 2.0 again


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah these guys are nothing but AOP 2.0, just two big dudes who can't really wrestle or talk with a little manager, and one looks really out of shape and has to keep pulling the top of his towel up over his gut that keeps popping out.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

WWEfan4eva said:


> Wow, AoP 2.0 again


Unlike AOP, they have something beyond 'big man'


----------



## TD Stinger

That splash from one of those Indy Sher guys was scary. He didn’t slow down at all.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Rhea doesn't need anyone


----------



## sailord

Liked that match also 1916 will always still be bloody Sunday for me


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck is Balor going after the NA title? he's set up perfectly to go after Cole.

So if Balor and Lee are gonna feud then who the fuck is left to feud with Cole? Surely not Dexter Lumis, the guy is nowhere near ready.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Balor vs. Lee? 




Cole vs. Kross?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Balor will dethrone Lee pretty soon I guess, which opens Keith up to challenge Cole.


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Balor vs. Lee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cole vs. Kross?


Balor and Lee feuding makes no sense, they're literally the only two on the brand worthy of going after Cole and his title. Surely they aren't gonna hot shot Kross into the world title picture this soon and against another heel.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm assuming the Tegan/Dakota Feud is over for now


----------



## SAMCRO

Thatcher seriously needs to get his teeth fixed, it effects the way he talks and is a terrible look.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Im holding out hope Kross bumrushes the main event.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

That's the shit there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im holding out hope Kross bumrushes the main event.


Me too. They advertised he was going to be on the show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Me too. They advertised he was going to be on the show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did they? Didnt see that.


----------



## TD Stinger

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Does does anyone else want to see Sasha and Bayley vs Tegan and Shotzi? I think this would be yet another great breakout moment for Shotzi because Sasha would make her look like a million bucks.*


Might get your wish next week. They just announced the winner of the 3 way at Backlash will face Tegan and Shotzi next week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did they? Didnt see that.


Yep during raw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The way I won

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270894257809866754*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The way I won
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270894257809866754*


I hope Tegan/Shotzi win next week


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did they? Didnt see that.











WWE NXT Preview For Tonight: Takeover Fallout, Io Shirai As Champion, Adam Cole In Action - Wrestling Inc.


Tonight’s WWE NXT episode will air on the USA Network with fallout from Sunday’s “Takeover: In Your House” event. Matches announced for tonight include Finn Balor vs. Cameron Grimes plus NXT Champion Adam Cole vs. Dexter Lumis in a non-title match. WWE has announced the following for tonight’s...




www.wrestlinginc.com





_* Karrion Kross and Scarlett appear_


----------



## rkolegend123

What y'all think about Santos Escabor? I personally loved this storyline of him pretending to be a luchador hero turned mafia leader lol


----------



## dcruz

Well, this was... pointless.


----------



## RainmakerV2

@MarkyWhipwreck



Tick. Tock.


----------



## dcruz

Scarlett!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kross will be the one to take the title off of Cole. Our next World Champion. Yes! Great decision.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RainmakerV2 said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> 
> 
> Tick. Tock.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Showstopper said:


> Kross will be the one to take the title off of Cole. Our next World Champion. Yes! Great decision.



Lets make out


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

lol after NXT went off the air Scarlett retweeted lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Well shit, tease us with a Lee vs. Cole Match only to then tease Kross vs. Cole. Damn.

Plus they’re teasing Balor vs. Lee as well. Interesting directions they could go.


----------



## SAMCRO

This is very odd to have two heels feuding over the world title, who is the audience supposed to sympathize with or root for? are they making Kross a tweener? cause i would assume they instructed the fans there to chant Fall and Prey.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

That's a dope ending. Love the hourglass


----------



## p862011

Showstopper said:


> Kross will be the one to take the title off of Cole. Our next World Champion. Yes! Great decision.


i'm glad they aren't waiting i'd hate to see him run through all the contenders(Dream,Finn,Gargano) before taking the title off Adam Cole


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> This is very odd to have two heels feuding over the world title, who is the audience supposed to sympathize with or root for? are they making Kross a tweener? cause i would assume they instructed the fans there to chant Fall and Prey.



No ones ever said Kross was a heel. From the way they instruct the recruits to cheer for him I dont get a heel vibe at all. They were even chanting "Tommyboy" to Ciampa as Kross was kicking the shit out of him and calling him the same.


----------



## rbl85

Io didn't appear ?


----------



## Asuka842

The Mixed Tag Match was really fun and I liked how much intergender action we got.

Balor vs. Grimes was a fun match, and Lee vs. Finn sounds awesome.

As fun as Rhea dropping Robert Stone was, IDK what they're doing with her? Her booking has been baffling for months?

Dakota vs. Kacy was a fun little match, and I hope they do more with Kacy and Kayden as a team.

The Fantasma reveal, expected but completely appropriate.

Tegan and Shotzi vs. Sasha and Bayley, make it happen WWE.

The ME was really good, but the finish was meh and I don't think Lumis should have been pinned here.

Scarlett, damn. She's incapable of NOT always looking amazing. And rocket strapped to Kross.

Overall, really good show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Either have Cole gets squashed like Cena/Lesnar from Summerslam or make it a No DQ match where Cole can look plausible, that's all I ask.


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> No ones ever said Kross was a heel. From the way they instruct the recruits to cheer for him I dont get a heel vibe at all. They were even chanting "Tommyboy" to Ciampa as Kross was kicking the shit out of him and calling him the same.


Everything about him screams heel, he jumped Ciampa from behind, something a face wouldn't do. He was called the devil in his debut match, and everything from his promos to his facial expressions to his matches says he's a heel.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Either have Cole gets squashed like Cena/Lesnar from Summerslam or make it a No DQ match where Cole can look plausible, that's all I ask.



For what its worth, I dont think its guaranteed Kross beats Cole. Ciampa is still out there and could screw him.


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> Everything about him screams heel, he jumped Ciampa from behind, something a face wouldn't do. He was called the devil in his debut match, and everything from his promos to his facial expressions to his matches says he's a heel.


Eh. I see what you mean, but I see a lot of Sid Vicious in Kross, and no matter what Sid did, the crowd loved him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RainmakerV2 said:


> For what its worth, I dont think its guaranteed Kross beats Cole. Ciampa is still out there and could screw him.


I'm about 90% sure Kross walks out as Champion whenever he does face Cole, as he should. Kross beat Ciampa handedly, no need for them to reignite.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm about 90% sure Kross walks out as Champion whenever he does face Cole, as he should. Kross beat Ciampa handedly, no need for them to reignite.



Ill believe Cole loses it when I see it.


----------



## Asuka842

I'm usually not a fan of this in title matches. BUT, if they really want to put Kross over big, have him just destroy Cole in a match.

Cole has been played up as so indestructable, that it'd send a big message about Kross.


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> Everything about him screams heel, he jumped Ciampa from behind, something a face wouldn't do. He was called the devil in his debut match, and everything from his promos to his facial expressions to his matches says he's a heel.



He also beat Ciampa in 5 min clean. The only realistic way Cole lasts 10 minutes with him would be large UE interference, which automatically makes him the baby.


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Eh. I see what you mean, but I see a lot of Sid Vicious in Kross, and no matter what Sid did, the crowd loved him.


Its hard with no real crowd there to tell how fans view him, the performance center guys out there are doing what they're told to do so i'd say they're shooting for Kross being a guy who will go after faces and heels it makes no difference to him, and the fans are supposed to like him cause he's a bad ass with a cool entrance.


----------



## Prosper

They're going with Kross vs Cole and Balor vs Lee? I LIKE IT. I thought Balor was the obvious pick. Just have Kross bulldoze over Cole and have Demon Balor, Kieth Lee, Ciampa, & Dream be his competition. When is the next Takeover though?

I'd give Kieth Lee the Kross rub and have him beat him for the title in January/February.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Finn is being so wasted. he needs to be in a title hunt. 

Cole needs to go...sorry but i think this boring vanilla midget is holding back NXT for entirely to long.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RainmakerV2

Looks like they might be angling for a big multi man title match at next takeover.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

If they're going the multi-man match route, Cole will retain 😌


----------



## CM Buck

Pretty good follow up from takeover

Looks like we might see a triple threat with Lee and johnny and balor. Also that mixed tag was great

Loved the io package 

Looks like priest turned face. Not sure about that. God grimes is fantastic.

Great match with grimes and balor. Balor is absolutely firing on all cylinders.

The Escobar reveal was fantastic. Santo is a handsome man. Looks like the love child of Andrade and Garza 

Main event was good and i already commented on the aftermath. Buuuuuut my god Scarletts ass is incredible


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

- cole didnt need to win that.

- nice way to build womens champion by not even having her do a promo. 

- indu sher are really boring.


----------



## Aewwe

I thought it was a decent show. I was initially a bit disappointed as the two who made the biggest impact at IYH in the final 2 matches weren't there in person, but the Scarlett appearance at the end was cool and did at least keep Kross' momentum. Was there any difference in Io's vignette than what we saw on 'Target Point' on the IYH go home show? Seemed exactly the same to me. A traditional 10 minute opening in ring promo would have been better IMO, even if it might not have been the smoothest.

I did enjoy Gargano at the end of the match celebrating his win with Candice out of it, ha.

Kai-Kacy was fine, and Dakota kept doing that imaginary waste strap thing during and at the end of the match, so presumably she will be involved with Io going forward, probably with Rhea still in the picture as well, unless the latter moves up to the main roster.

I really like Tegan and Shotzi going for gold - it'll be both of their first attempt in NXT, although Tegan did challenge KLR for the title in NXT UK at the back end of last year. Really hope Sasha and Bayley retain at Backlash now, it's surelly not going to be Bliss and Cross again (they'll probably split up soon), and while I like the IIconics, they're not going to move the needle by making appearances on NXT, whereas Sasha and Bayley could.

Fantasma was predictable, but I thought they might have dragged it out a week or two, and had the heel turn confirmed during a retain in an actual match. I see they have well and truly dropped the 'interim' status now, so where that leaves Devlin I'm not sure. Whether it means he'll be returning imminently and a sense of injust and controversy that they've sacked the interim off, or whether he'll be in Ireland longer than expected, so needs must.

Surprised that it looks like Kross is in the title picture already. To be honest, I thought him facing Ciampa was too soon, but they obviously mean business with him, and I'm on board.


----------



## Aewwe

On a different note, does anyone else constantly get a 'Page Unresponsive' and 'wait' message pretty much every time they post on this site (on a laptop)? It's probably something to do with cache and cookies, but it's literally the only site that it happens for me, and it's really annoying. I actually typed out that above long post (and this one) in Word and copied and pasted as otherwise I would have been on all day. 
Is that the same or anyone else, and is there something obvious / easy that I can do?


----------



## kazarn

Great show. Loved it from start to finish. Fucking hyped for Cole/Kross.

What would you guys think of a Dexter Lumis and Velveteen Dream tag-team?


----------



## fabi1982

Great show and perfect follow up on the TakeOver!!

Fantasma going maskless was expected but perfectly done, him with the Mafia gimick is great and he seems a pretty decent talker too.

Io going face again is fine with me and her promo was great, hope she gets a long rain.

Cole/Lumis was good and the bits throughout the episode were great.

Scarlett coming out and putting the clock in the ring gave me a big smile!!

Shotzi for champ (even if she has to do it with little kick).

Great structured show were mostly everything had a purpose!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Looks like a very good show. Looking foward to seeing it!


----------



## TD Stinger

I thought not having Io on the show and only having Rhea in a backstage segment was kind of questionable considering Io was the biggest talking point of the show. Also seems like they'e teasing Dakota as the 1st challenger.

Also not sure about Phantasma unmasking. I thought the segment was well done, but now that he's unmasked he just feels like another Andrade or Angel.

I wonder where Lee goes from here. He's got like 3 different directions he could go in now. Obviously the Gargano thing isn't done, Balor straight up challenged him, and they teased him vs. Cole too.

And Cole, now he's got Kross stalking him. That set up with Scarlett was great.



kazarn said:


> Great show. Loved it from start to finish. Fucking hyped for Cole/Kross.
> 
> What would you guys think of a Dexter Lumis and Velveteen Dream tag-team?


I mean, gives Dream something to do at least and NXT needs more tag teams.

Just amazing to think about how far the guy has fallen in the past few months. If the pandemic never happens he's probably NXT champ right now.


----------



## Zapato

It was a much better show than I expected, I thought it would be a lot of In Your House clips. I guess challenging with Dynamite means they couldn’t rest on that. On Dream I think the issue is he needs to develop his character that bit more, and being with Lumis could lead to that. I love the guy but it’s hit that peak, other than a main roster move he needs a change now as it’s rested on it’s laurels a while.

I know it was coming from a mile off but I really like the Fantasma unmasking. I know you can nitpick and ask why Mendoza and what ever DJ Z is called now kidnapped themselves, and the name change was a bit random but there was no need to over complicate it. One thing I was pondering though and there’s probably someone I have forgotten, but has WWE ever really gone with a masked luchador heel? Off the top of my head they seem to always unmask them before that turn, I only really briefly remember when they had the two Sin Cara’s but that was just forgettable.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Am I the only one who doesn't find Scarlett pretty? I mean her body is decent and she exudes sexual energy but she's a butterface, the plastic surgery, lip fillers and pounds of makeup don't do it for me.


----------



## RapShepard

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't find Scarlett pretty? I mean her body is decent and she exudes sexual energy but she's a butterface, the plastic surgery, lip fillers and pounds of makeup don't do it for me.


I'm not really into white women so no. She's not ugly at all, but definitely not my type either lol.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RapShepard said:


> I'm not really into white women so no. She's not ugly at all, but definitely not my type either lol.


I wouldn't say I'm into white women but there are tons I find pretty, just in WWE I think Shotzi, Sonya, Alexa, Lacey, Becky, Liv and IIconics are all prettier white women, then when you add the WOC Scarlett doesn't even make the top 20 hottest women in WWE IMO. That her whole career is built around her being supernaturally hot is kinda baffling to me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't find Scarlett pretty? I mean her body is decent and she exudes sexual energy but she's a butterface, the plastic surgery, lip fillers and pounds of makeup don't do it for me.


She's attractive for sure, but this forum since her debut is overrating her looks to hell.


----------



## Cult03

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I wouldn't say I'm into white women but there are tons I find pretty, just in WWE I think Shotzi, Sonya, Alexa, Lacey, Becky, Liv and IIconics are all prettier white women, then when you add the WOC Scarlett doesn't even make the top 20 hottest women in WWE IMO. That her whole career is built around her being supernaturally hot is kinda baffling to me.


Pretty sure Shotzi Blackheart is Filipino. She's pale but not white. Scarlett is definitely hot though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't find Scarlett pretty? I mean her body is decent and she exudes sexual energy but she's a butterface, the plastic surgery, lip fillers and pounds of makeup don't do it for me.


Just wondering, did you ever watch her on impact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I wouldn't say I'm into white women but there are tons I find pretty, just in WWE I think Shotzi, Sonya, Alexa, Lacey, Becky, Liv and IIconics are all prettier white women, then when you add the WOC Scarlett doesn't even make the top 20 hottest women in WWE IMO. That her whole career is built around her being supernaturally hot is kinda baffling to me.


I can't think of one I've found turn your head pretty since early Trish and Lita with Edge as far as WWE goes. Most aren't ugly, just feel like they're women lol.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RapShepard said:


> I can't think of one I've found turn your head pretty since early Trish and Lita with Edge as far as WWE goes. Most aren't ugly, just feel like they're women lol.


Just out of curiosity who would you say are the most attractive women in WWE in your opinion?


----------



## RapShepard

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Just out of curiosity who would you say are the most attractive women in WWE in your opinion?


Idk for real I can't think of a woman in wrestling that makes my jaw drop. Probably Bianca if we talking face wise


----------



## dcruz

Scarlett is amazing and the hottest in the roster.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Scarlett is a 10 and everyone else are 5's as she would say lol


----------



## Vega LVI

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't find Scarlett pretty? I mean her body is decent and she exudes sexual energy but she's a butterface, the plastic surgery, lip fillers and pounds of makeup don't do it for me.


I wouldn't say she's ugly, but she's definitely gone under the knife one too many times. She looks like Paige post-cosmetic surgery, just with blonde hair. Come to think of it, given her name, you'd think they'd consider dying her hair red so she's not viewed as just another busty bombshell.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272608008254771210

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272947030260887557


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273266218334633985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

They have not really hyped anything on this show besides the 2 tag title matches, which I expect both to be good.

Hopefully Io is actually on the show this week. Still a head scratcher to leave her off last week.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope the Women's Tag Team Match Main Event


----------



## kazarn

Imperium/Breezango off to a hot start.


----------



## kazarn

That finish sucked and Indis Sher suck too.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’m here for a Dream and Lumis teaming.


----------



## kazarn

I'm growing on Priest ngl


----------



## TD Stinger

OK NXT, you can’t start pulling out the big names any time now, no offense to Aliyah and Xia.


----------



## kazarn

TD Stinger said:


> OK NXT, you can’t start pulling out the big names any time now, no offense to Aliyah and Xia.


Why tf was Xia trying to kick out LMAO


----------



## kazarn

This is fucking hilarious


----------



## TD Stinger

Both the Thatcher and TUE vignettes were hilarious.


----------



## TD Stinger

@MarkyWhipwreck 

Cole vs. Lee and Title for Title tease is here!


----------



## kazarn

Oh shit, a winner takes all.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lee retains and Kross interferes in the double title match and leaves no winner.


Just a guess.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> Cole vs. Lee and Title for Title tease is here!


And your first ever NXT/NA Champion ........ ADAM COLEEEEE BAYBAY !!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> And your first ever NXT/NA Champion ........ ADAM COLEEEEE BAYBAY !!!!


Maybe.....and then to lose both to Kross possibly.

If we had fans, I’d love to see an Elimination Chamber with Cole, Lee, Balor, Gargano, Kross, and Ciampa.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Maybe.....and then to lose both to Kross possibly.
> 
> If we had fans, I’d love to see an Elimination Chamber with Cole, Lee, Balor, Gargano, Kross, and Ciampa.


Now that would be f*cking fire, or hell even a 6 man HIAC.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross is pissed.


Also how TF do you get rid of these?


----------



## TD Stinger

I’m down for Kross vs. Reed next week.


----------



## kazarn

Grimes is awesome.


----------



## Speedy McFist

Sasha and Bayley are the main event!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wally Beard said:


> Sasha and Bayley are the main event!


Yup, I feel like something might go down


----------



## Speedy McFist

WWEfan4eva said:


> Yup, I feel like something might go down


Like what ?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wally Beard said:


> Like what ?


Don't know, I'm just saying...


----------



## kazarn

Escobar is a baller.


----------



## TD Stinger

Santos looked great there.


----------



## Speedy McFist

WWEfan4eva said:


> Don't know, I'm just saying...


We find out in a few minutes!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wally Beard said:


> We find out in a few minutes!


Yup


----------



## kazarn

Good match that.


----------



## Not Lying

Holy shit, maybe we'll be getting Io/Bayley and Io/Sasha soon.


----------



## kazarn

Io/Sasha would fucking rule.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

F*ck all that other sh*t, Lee v. Balor v. Gargano next week.

Then Cole v. Lee/Balor/Gargano on July 8th. Nothing but bangers in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope Tegan & Shotzi gets another chance


----------



## TD Stinger

Kind of a so-so episode this week for NXT (same as AEW) but some cool things did happen here:

*The opening tag match was decent if not a little over booked at the end. First off, Indus Sher bumping off a flying Tyler Breeze was hilarious. Plus the ending was kind of botched. Could have been better all around.

*I am completely here for Dream and Lumis teaming together and the story of them coming together.

*Didn't see much of Priest vs. Dain. Dain really has no role in NXT now. Priest is a face now and guy they clearly see something in but Dain is just a big guy who loses all the time now. I would have rather they got someone else in there for Priest just to squash.

*Didn't see much of Aliyah vs. Xia though I saw Robert Stone puked causing Aliyah to win apparently. Yeah, I can do without this.

*Hey, some cool vignettes. Thatcher training his own guys in his vicious submission style is cool. And fuck I love the TUE segment. I laughed my ass off when Roddy ran away from the car and Cole yelled at him.

*The Cole/Lee/Balor/Gargano promo was good stuff. I'm not typically a fan of the cliche pile a bunch of guys in the ring for a promo skit but it worked here because everyone had something to say. Cole reiterated how great he is, Lee says he wants to be a Double Champ, Gargano still wants Lee, and Balor wants Lee too. And they felt unique in how they talked and acted. And that sets up 2 big matches in the future. Loved this.

*Barely saw Kai vs. Carter but I like they're keeping Kai strong. Kai will make for a first good opponent for Io when it eventually happens.

*Poor Leon Ruff, can't buy a win (or offense), lol. Very much looking forward to Kross vs. Reed next week.

*Santos looked great in his promo and fuck that move he did to Drake through the table was such a cool thing to make him feel like a big deal.

*The Women's Tag main event was great. All the women brought and Sasha especially worked great with 2 women she's probably never worked with before. She was bumping all over for them and she and Bayley made Shotzi and Tegan look really good in defeat.

I don't know where the stuff with Io leads, but damn I'm intrigued.


----------



## P Thriller

Sasha bumping like crazy and making everyone look good in the process. Just another night at the office for her.


----------



## Stellar

Damian Priest is someone that I can imagine Vince loving in the future. That guy has made me a fan over time.

Lumis wanting to pair with Dream, i'm all for that.

I liked that they swerved us some with the Killer Kross/Adam Cole thing. Cole has to worry about whoever wins that triple threat match for the NA Championship first. I hope that Keith Lee retains.

Santos, i'm more intrigued in him now than I was when he was Fantasma. I like where they are going with him. That move on Drake through the table looked brutal. Wilde looks like he got a major tan during his time away to match skin tones with the others.

I like Bronson Reed. He is doomed against Killer Kross of course, but I like him. To me he is a lot more fresh than Killian Dain.

Robert Stone in his current depressed situation is great. I still don't get why he hasn't tried to grab Santana or other women but whatever.

Undisputed Era therapy session made me laugh a little. Roderick Strong still sucks with acting though. That was a little cringe when he was on the couch.

I get what they are doing with the Timothy Thatcher training other guys thing, but before this I saw him as a guy that was an unpredictable dangerous loner. Clearly that is not where they are going with him now with how much he talks, which isn't bad.

The Womens tag team Championship match was alright. I'm just done with current Bayley.

Good episode.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273453506012360707

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

Io vs. Sasha, PLEASE!! Make it the main event, give them plenty of time and lets go.

I do want to see the Women's tag belts held by an NXT team at some point. There's so many women in NXT, those belts would make total sense there.


----------



## Piers

I am extremely curious to see what they're going to do with Robert Stone next.

I don't know who Killian pissed off but they've been using him as a jobber for while now.

Xia Li is a waste of space. She's been training for years and she still sucks. She even managed to botch someone else's roll up.

Wayyyyyy too much Undisputed Era this week. They're not even funny when they try to be goofy. Poor Roddy deserves so much better.
You know your champion is ridiculously small when someone like Balor makes him look like a fan that jumped the barricade.

Raquel must have taken some fashion advice from Ripley. Those high pants just don't work on her. Happy Kai got the win anyway.

I wish Otis wrestled like Bronson Reed.

El Hijo del Fantasma and his goons are so much more interesting than those giant Indian dudes. That could be a formidable stable. I hope they don't screw this up. Fantasma is pure talent and his English is great.

Tegan and Shotzi as a team makes as much sense as Alexa and Nikki. I hate those random pairings. This is why this female tag division sucks and shouldn't exist.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Why is everyone obsessed with Cole's body?


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

- Cole 2 Belts coming soon. i dig it.

- bloody hell aliyah sucks she messed up a schoolgirl finish and had to pin her twice.

- tag match was great up until finish

- io vs sasha dream match soon?


----------



## Aewwe

Decent enough show, nothing too spectacular, but an easy watch, and sets things up for the coming weeks.

I like all 4 of the main event girls, particularly the champs and Tegan, so it was cool to see them all interacting, and Sasha was fantastic. Shame the reult was even more predictable (following Raw), but I did enjoy it for what it was.
I'm starting to come round to Priest now, and good stuff with him and Grimes throughout, Grime hovvering around in the background at the start, and then their interaction at the end, and it makes next weeks match seem like a pretty big deal, one that could have been lower down a Takeover card. Not sure how that match will go either.
Escobar was class, and a definite improvement on his El Hijo role.
I enjoyed the whole UE stuff, which isn't always the case for me, and the Cole-Lee-Gargano-Balor segment felt important and should result in a couple of high profile and enjoyable matches, which is needed to keep momentum when it's so long until the next PPV.

I wasn't too crazy on the men's tag titles matches, or the teams involved, and I'm not too keen on Indus Sher either, so the whole segment and whatever follows is like filler to me.
Admittedly they didn't take up too much time, but Xia and Aliyah on TV seems a bit of a waste of time, although I suppose it gets Robert Stone a bit of air time, which is OK.

I was going to complain and say how it's another week with nothing for Io, but I really enjoyed her cameo at the end, and like others, I am intrigued to find out what the reason was, whether it was just to show she is the top woman on the brand, or if it does actually lead to something (potentially brilliant).


----------



## Asuka842

If we get a tag match out of that tease at the end, it would be an interesting way to debut Sareee (as Io's partner)..


----------



## RainmakerV2

Sex Ferguson said:


> Why is everyone obsessed with Cole's body?



What do you mean?


----------



## Sex Ferguson

RainmakerV2 said:


> What do you mean?


Every other post is “cole looks so short” or comments about how he’s not intimidating or whatever as champion


----------



## RainmakerV2

Sex Ferguson said:


> Every other post is “cole looks so short” or comments about how he’s not intimidating or whatever as champion


He's really tiny. It is what it is. When you've been champ for 400 days and been on top for over 1000 days people will eventually start to point out flaws.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273435911976636416

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273435911976636416
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More then Raw and SmackDown combined


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275556740055158785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275171704227221504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275164153263595523


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I don't want threads to keep popping up, but Keith Lee shared a story where he may have been roofied. It was from a fan/spectator, not another wrestler. I found this more scary than many of the stories because naming someone in the business ruins them and kicks them out. A random fan doing this may never be seen again. It's also huge ass Keith Lee. I don't mean to belittle women coming forward, but it's taboo and laughed at when men do. This is pretty big and really good for him to feel confident in doing so.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275557750387421184


----------



## TD Stinger

I assume that tonight’s NXT has already been taped, but at this point with the amount of positive Covid tests and WWE’s negligence, who knows if we’ll even get the double title match as advertised.


----------



## Not Lying

Let's go Keith. Common big man.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

They should keep Kai/Gonzales together permanently...I could see Kai getting a push with Gonzales as her enforcer figure, get the title then once her push peaks she drops the title then she motivates Gonzales to take the title from whoever beats her for it...very long term but it could even rehash Kai vs Tegan Knox


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kross is definitely the next guy in NXT. Love to see it.


----------



## Not Lying

Lee got the last entrance and looks good so far, I really hope they just pull the trigger on him asap.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Lee's Winning


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *Thoughts? I have to agree, and I think he has a genuine chance to be the double champ and dethrone Adam Cole.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275967783809855489*


----------



## Not Lying

I hope Lee ends Cole's reign of terror.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Congrats Keith, you've had a good run. Cole's gonna end that in 2 weeks.

Overall thoughts :

- Rhea Ripley has fallen so far off to the point that I legit believed for a second Aaliyah would win. And what's even crazier, there's a chance she wins next week.

- Glad Dakota announced her interest in the Women's title. She's literally the only reason I care for the Women's division atm.

- I can see why people question Karion Kross' ring-work. He botched the raise up on the second northern lights suplex (noted by the camera-cut). I still like the guy though, if he's the one to dethrone Cole then that'll be the true test of his ring-work (if it's not a squash).

- I kinda hate how goofy Roddy is looking rn, especially since he's the number 2 guy in TUE. Lumis shouldn't lose next week either so things aren't looking up. It seems Trips is slowly fading Cole away from the era just a tad.

- I fell asleep on the main event and when I woke up, Lee won so there's that. Lee vs. Cole will be a MOTYC for sure though.


----------



## Prosper

Why is this thread always so dead? NXT puts on a great product I don't understand.

Kieth Lee vs Adam Cole sounds good.


----------



## FamousFreddy

I'm still not getting the Kross/Scarlett thing. Kross is more goofy than scary. I would much rather watch Dexter Lumis .


----------



## FamousFreddy

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why is this thread always so dead? NXT puts on a great product I don't understand.
> 
> Kieth Lee vs Adam Cole sounds good.


Agree with you, for me NXT is better than Raw/Smackdown. But I get the feeling that a lot of fans are not really interested in watching good wrestling, they just want promos and OTT characters?


----------



## Asuka842

Keith needs to win. It's his time now. And as much as I love Cole, his reign has gone on long enough.

I've been really impressed with Priest recently.

Rhea's booking continues to be, not good.

Raquel could be the credible monster heel woman that WWE want Nia to be. Also when do she and Dakota get a tag title shot?

Io vs. Dakota sounds like a fun feud. But I still want Io vs. Sasha at some point NXT.

Santos Escobar is such a good heel.


----------



## TD Stinger

@MarkyWhipwreck 



















And seriously, I could go off on a whole tangent about what they’re doing with Rhea. Might need my own thread for that.

But, I did enjoy the TUE and Thatcher vignettes. Kai and Gonzalez continued to look good. I enjoy the Lumis and Roddy stuff, Escobar vs. Atlas was good. Kross vs. Reed was entertaining for as long as it lasted.

So all in all, a solid but unspectacular episode this week.


----------



## fabi1982

Good episode with good wrestling.

Kai tag was good and I can see her winning the fatal 4 way and be Io´s first challanger.

I like Kyle as Dr. Doolitle, all these videos were good. Nice to not have Dexter drive away with the car, I was thinking "hope they dont do the obvious" and Dexter being Dexter in the ring is always nice and creepy to watch.

I like the Archer of Infamy, the match itself was good as well.

Kross kicking butt was good as well and Scarlett will always be beautiful!!

Triple thread was good as well and I really think they most likely will go for a DQ or anything like that to have another match in a cage or something. I dont see either Cole or Lee being double champ.

Dont know what they do with Reah, but they should stop it, although I really dig Robert Stone. But the thing is they dont want Reah to lose to Io and the dont want Io to lose the belt yet, so Reah has to do something different, but they need to find something different.

Overall I was very much sports entertained!!


----------



## kazarn

Good show, but I felt like it had too many squash matches. Main-event was fun, Grimes is growing on me as a heel (his character work has been very good), Kross continues to be the hottest thing in NXT and the Dexter/UE thing is hilarious. Kinda sad to see Rhea involved in a joke feud, though.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Big Mami Cool is both sexy and terrifying, that's one mountain I'd love to climb. Normally I'm a lazy boy and let the girl do all the work but if I let her climb on top of me I'd feel like I was being raped lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Malcolm Bivens looks like a burnt out elementary school teacher who wants to get through the rest of the day but it's only 9 AM.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

are they really demoting rhea? why not just call her up if shes not in the title picture.

i guess it is smart bringing back the Bash name for the event to rival fyter fest as it appeals to nxt's much older audience.


----------



## Stellar

Rhea not being in the title picture right now is smart. Give her some time to be fresh again. If she moved to another brand, who knows if she would be used with Smackdown focused on Bayley and Sasha, RAW being focused on Asuka and Nia Jax. Shayna and Bianca disappeared. I wouldn't wish for Ripley to move to another show yet. Her and Robert Stone interacting has been good for Rhea.

I hope that she loses against Stone/Aliyah and is forced to join his brand. Keep going with it and have her slowly change in to being a heel. She will probably beat them both though.
----

Anyway, good episode.

Did y'all know that this episode was provided by StateFarm? I may have heard mentioned once or twice or like 5+ times during the show. /sarcasm

Most of the matches were pretty good.

I do question Grimes and his character work though. He sounds like Ric Flair at times when he speaks. Feels like something is out of place.

Dexter Lumis, Damian Priest, Dakota Kai and Kross are all great. Priest being an obvious Scott Hall fan has made me like him even more.

Awesome to see Keith Lee win. Have Keith Lee win it all in 2 weeks. Change it up at the top and force undisputed era to be in a different position.


----------



## Aewwe

I think a separate thread is probably justified for this weeks NXT episode.

I see Thatcher vs Lorcan has just been added for Wednesday. Pretty much filler IMO, but Twitter seems to be happy with the addition. Assuming the 5 matches is the full card, I'd probably space it out something like:

Strap match - possibly the 2nd most interesting match, so keep people tuned in
Rhea Stone
Women's fatal 4 way
Thatcher - to break up the 2 purely womens' matches
Sasha Io - obvious headliner 

They can use any spare time to announce or set up week 2. Like maybe a Priest-Grimes segment or something. Maybe Santana as well.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I think Thatcher's gimmick of being the asshole wrestling coach who takes liberties with his students is gold. That's some next level meta shit right there.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

In the Women's Fatal 4 Way

Might be some tension Tegan & Mia, They will tease it, But will team up


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Now I think it going to between Dakota & Tegan now as the Final 2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277346047459721217


----------



## TD Stinger

The closer we get to the show they more I am cautiously excited for it.

I say cautiously because of the main event. I know Sasha and Io will end in a no contest. But, I hope I can at least give them 15 minutes. And whatever kind of finish they do, I hope it’s noteworthy.

The Women’s 4 Way Elimination match should be really good with the talent involved.

The strap match has been built up very well in the past few weeks and we have a good reason for it to be a strap match. And while I‘ve been enjoying cowardly Roddy, I hope we get as brutal of a match as possible.

For the love of God let Rhea squash both Stone and Aliyah and move on. I don’t even want to think about the alternative.

And Oney vs. Thatcher should be a fun little scrap.

Really debating whether to watch this show or Night 1 of Fyter Fest first, though I’m leaning towards NXT.


----------



## rbl85

Fightfull report that every person taking part to the show is getting tested today and only the people with a negative result will be allowed to appear.

Apparently they fear that they will not have all the results in time.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276986684652085248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277346047459721217

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277681256176799746

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277685769897992192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277274568537911302


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Sasha's Winning

Dakota's Winning

Thatcher's Winning

Lumis Winning

Ailyah's Winning


----------



## kazarn

Solid card that is.


----------



## Stellar

I'll Give NXT credit. They came up with a very interesting card for tonight. They even got me to care about Mr. Generic Roderick Strong.


----------



## Outlaw91

WWEfan4eva said:


> Sasha's Winning


Sure, they will definitely job one of their most protected and rising stars to someone who has been a jobber to the "stars" for years now...in an one on one match...

The only possibilities here are interference crap finish or Io going over clean by pin or submission.


----------



## shadow_spinner

People keep saying "Rhea Ripley has cooled off" and cite Charlotte as blame for when it started. I mostly disagree. While losing at Mania did not help, she was already losing momentum heading into Portland. She was hot back in November/December because fans were desperate for someone to win the title off Shayna and Rhea was as big of a chance as any. Once she won the title , she didn't bring much else to the table, she wasn't a great promo, her in ring skills are good but not mind blowing and she got out shined by Bianca in their feud. Momentum was already slipping and many noticed it weeks, 1-2 months before Mania happened. I say this because many are looking at this match as a sign of "what are they doing with her" and I agree this is a step down. She probably should have been in the fatal 4, or at least make it a fatal 5 way. But it wasn't like Mania started it, it was already happening. Had their been crowds and her match with Io happened, the fans would have been on Io's side 100%.


----------



## Aewwe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278457512359006209
The set for tonight looks pretty cool. I'm actually really looking forward to watching irst thing in the morning. I'm pleased they put together something significant to counter AEW, as it's just better content for us to watch, even if they did leave it bloody late.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Tegan Wins

Face vs Face


----------



## shadow_spinner

People keep saying "Rhea Ripley has cooled off" and cite Charlotte as blame for when it started. I mostly disagree. While losing at Mania did not help, she was already losing momentum heading into Portland. She was hot back in November/December because fans were desperate for someone to win the title off Shayna and Rhea was as big of a chance as any. Once she won the title , she didn't bring much else to the table, she wasn't a great promo, her in ring skills are good but not mind blowing and she got out shined by Bianca in their feud. Momentum was already slipping and many noticed it weeks, 1-2 months before Mania happened. I say this because many are looking at this match as a sign of "what are they doing with her" and I agree this is a step down. She probably should have been in the fatal 4, or at least make it a fatal 5 way. But it wasn't like Mania started it, it was already happening. Had their been crowds and her match with Io happened, the fans would have been on Io's side 100%.


----------



## dcruz

Dexter won!! 😃


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Wow they're give Io and Sasha 30 minutes with no commercials...this should be excellent


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I don't know about y'all, but I'm here for the greatest women's match of all time.




























*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I wonder if Io going to turn heel on Tegan

If she comes out to face her after the Match


----------



## Hephaesteus

itsbeenawhile said:


> Wow they're give Io and Sasha 30 minutes with no commercials...this should be excellent


20


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Hephaesteus said:


> 20


I see now

Its literally still magical to see 20 minute women's main events when you grew up in the attitude era and had to watch pillow fights and shit during RA


----------



## Hephaesteus

They did about as good as they could with a week build up but meh


----------



## sailord

Right person won


----------



## itsbeenawhile

That was a really good finish...good way to bridge Asuka and Io


----------



## Alright_Mate

Decided to watch live for the first time in god knows how long 

Brief Summary...

Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai vs Candice LeRae vs Mia Yim - Match was pretty meh until the final two, Tegan and Dakota have excellent chemistry. Surprised Tegan won but nice to see her getting the chance to shine.

Timothy Thatcher vs Oney Lorcan - Unsurprisingly these two beat the piss out of each other, but they left me wanting more. These two need a Takeover match where they just beat each other up for 15-20 minutes.

Rhea Ripley vs Dumb and Dumber - They best start booking Rhea Ripley better after this shit. Wouldn’t be surprised if they lost viewers during this match.

Dexter Lumis vs Roddy Strong - Things picked up again with this match. Match started off slow but it went up a few levels once they went on the outside. Thoroughly enjoyed the last 10 mins or so, Dexter Lumis is very intriguing and is great to watch.

Io Shirai vs Sasha Banks - Built up with big expectations but it didn’t match them imo. It was a good match but not a great one, let down by a few sloppy moments, one botch in particular. Nice to see storylines play apart here, Asuka making an appearance was great.

Solid show from NXT, the Rhea match the only downside.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Now when will this Match take place?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278514099438174208


----------



## the_hound

NXT HEATWAVE for july, go on hunter make it happen


----------



## Clique

Two true superstars 😍

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278517759262023680


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278516170233184257


----------



## Ordar

Asuka is so over rated its unreal.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Big applause for the cameraman tonight 👏


----------



## Speedy McFist

Sasha sells shit well.


----------



## Ordar

Sasha should not be losing to anyone in NXT, regardless of anything


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun show overall:

*The Women’s 4 Way was fun though messy at times until it got down until the final 2. Dakota and Tegan have great chemistry and that was on display here. Surprising winner, but I think it could lead to a triple threat with Io defending against Tegan and Dakota. I’d be down for that.

*Thatcher and Oney had a fun and physical match. More of that please.

*Rhea in the handicap match was weirdly the match I was mostly emotional invested in because I did not want to see Rhea join the RS brand. All in all I thought it was a fun little comedy match. But my God, can we do something meaningful with Rhea now?

*Lumis vs. Strong started slow but built to a nice finish with Lumis fighting off TUE and getting a big win. I liked some of the spots with the strap though it did drag in the middle. I have a feeling Dream would have been involved here had it not been for his issues.

*The package for Lee and Cole was amazing. I can’t wait for that shit.

*The Escobar/Maverick stuff was weird. Escobar‘s promo was fine, but I don’t get why Breezango are helping Maverick. What about Kushida and Atlas? They’re already involved here, why didn’t they help?

*I don’t think the main event lived up to dream match levels but for a 15 minute main event match I thought this was really good. The bumps both women took for each other was great. I loved that Sunset Flip Powerbomb spot on the outside. And the only real bitch was the German Suplex and it didn’t ruin the flow of the match. Asuka getting involved was a nice day counter Bayley and build her feud with Sasha. And if you want to give us a tag title match next week, I won’t complain.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

TD Stinger said:


> Fun show overall:
> 
> *The Women’s 4 Way was fun though messy at times until it got down until the final 2. Dakota and Tegan have great chemistry and that was on display here. Surprising winner, but I think it could lead to a triple threat with Io defending against Tegan and Dakota. I’d be down for that.


Or have Dakota or Candice cost Tegan her Match with Io


----------



## Prosper

Just saw Sasha vs Io. Was pretty good but could have been a lot better if they were given the chance to prepare more for the match. This was thrown together in like under a week but still came out entertaining and crisp. Testament to how good these 2 are. A full-blown storyline leading up to their first encounter with no outside interference would have been awesome. Sasha vs Io has 5-star match potential but you can't have all the fuckery. It needs to main event or co-main event a big 4 PPV if we really want to get the real thing. Nonetheless, I still give the match ****1/4 stars. 

It didn't disappoint because I went into it knowing that it wasn't going to be as good as it could have been seeing as WWE just threw it away on free TV with no build. I don't even think they got up to 20 minutes. Still though, very good match with great spots. Sasha is one of the best sellers in the business. The right woman won. I wonder if we get Sasha/Bayley vs Asuka/Io Non-Title? I'd be down for that. If Io just moves on to Tegan Nox instead though, that's fine too.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Ordar said:


> Sasha should not be losing to anyone in NXT, regardless of anything


Sasha gains nothing by beating io and even with all that it took mist ad a finisher to finally take her out, a loss here doesnt hurt her at all


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Give Adam Cole & Keith Lee an hour next week.


----------



## CM Buck

Just some quick thoughts.

That 4 way was good, I wasn't pulling for teagan but she did real well 

Oney vs timmy was nice and brutal. Timmy has a reputation for being too grapple fuck but it worked well here. Oney was once again good. I'm guessing burch is next.

The handicap exceeded my expectations cause I thought they were going to fuck it up

The strap match was as good as it was ever going to be 

Escobar is a star

Io vs Sasha was good but I really wish we got a straight up winner without fuckery. I'm normally fine with storylines being advanced but I wanted a legitimate winner. The Asuka stuff could have happened post match


----------



## chronoxiong

I tuned into NXT's Great American Bash Night One event mainly for the opening match and main event match. Nice Fatal Four-Way Match with Nox getting the win. All four ladies looked great here. I feel like Rhea Ripley has lost a ton of momentum since her feud with Charlotte right? I guess her winning that handicap match is supposed to help her up again. I'm not familar with the guys in the Strap Match. 

Damn so Breezango are on NXT now? I remember Tyler Breeze went back but I wasn't aware about Fandango. I guess they will team up with Drake Maverick against Santos Escobar and his buddies. Lastly, great main event match. Loved that powerbomb spot onto the pixelglass that Sasha delivered on Io Shirai. No clue what was up with that german suplex spot though as that looked like a botch. I have no problem with how the match finished too. It further adds some fire to this Asuka/Banks Title match feud.


----------



## dcruz

the_hound said:


> NXT HEATWAVE for july, go on hunter make it happen


They've mentioned Judgment Day a few times on social media now cuz of Kross I believe so I wouldn't be surprised if they bring that back.


----------



## Aewwe

I thought it was decent.

Elimination match was a bit sloppy at the start, but got better towards the end as others have mentioned. I was (pleasantly) surprised that Tegan won, but I think it'll be a one off TV title match in a couple of weeks, and Dakota will likely get the bigger shot (where the outcome is less obvious) at the next Takeover. 

I know others were quite excited by Thatcher-Lorcan, but the latter just screams generic jobber to me, so wasn't really that interested.

I was cracking up a bit with Stone and his entrance and gumshield, and did actually quite enjoy the match, but pleased Rhea won, and hopefully she can move away from that little angle.

Strap match was fine, excellent promo for the big one next week, and I did enjoy the main event. Not as much preparation for them as others have mentioned (that's what you get when you bundle something together so last minute), but it was still a good match between them, and I liked the Asuka stuff at the end, as I really didn't expect to see her. The right winner IMO (as it was the new NXT champ making her first in ring appearance since taking the title), but Sasha still protected even though her mini win streak came to an end, and if we get a tag match next week, or down the line, as others have mentioned, I'll be very much fine with that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It was shorter than we wanted, but that was the best display of technical wrestling I've seen since Becky vs Sasha at Unstoppable 5 years ago.*


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Give Adam Cole & Keith Lee an hour next week.







LETS. FUCKING. GO.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wally Beard said:


> Sasha sells shit well.


*Yep

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278667524456869889*


----------



## shadow_spinner

Many people will determine which show was better due to numbers coming out today instead of which show they actually enjoyed more in terms of quality.


----------



## Outlaw91

The show was decent with the main event and Santos Escobar segment being the best things for me. I also kind of enjoyed Tatcher/Lorcan since I prefer catch wrestling and strong style but overall AEW night1 was better than NXT night1.


----------



## fabi1982

This was a great show and as expected was more interesting than the other show  

I liked the F4W, especially after Candice and Mia were out.
Hard hitting action by Tatcher and Lorcan, as others said they left us wanting more.
I actually liked the Rhea stuff, was much better than I would have expected, lets see what follows.
Dexter is just awesome and Roddy played his part, great rope match.
Io vs Sasha was great, especially knowing they didnt have months to plan this.

The promos were very good, so excited for Lee and Cole next week. I really digg Escobar and he could be something huge. Looking forward to the tag next week.

Even if they will lose in viewership, this was definitelly the better show!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Someone made a highlight-reel already:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278528632311427073*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw91

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Sasha Banks remained protected with her taking the mist while Io continues her dominance as the NXT women’s champion.


Losing many matches not clean doesn't protect you at all. You're still a jobber for "bigger stars". Can you tell me when was the last time Sasha actually won a match that really mattered?


----------



## kazarn

Banks/Shirai was a great match. The ending was really good and booked perfectly. Also, we might have Shirai/Asuka vs Banks/Bayley for the tag-team titles down the line.. how good would that be.


----------



## sailord

Y'all should be careful looks like someone from nxt spoiled the outcome for the main event next title match.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Outlaw91 said:


> Losing many matches not clean doesn't protect you at all. You're still a jobber for "bigger stars". Can you tell me when was the last time Sasha actually won a match that really mattered?


With all due respect to Io, this isnt a match that matters. But yes I do agree with the premise that wwe has to stop putting Sasha in these matches where she has to lose. They do that alot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Was very disappointed with the Io/Sasha match last night. Good weekly TV match, but nothing crazy or memorable.


----------



## Outlaw91

Hephaesteus said:


> With all due respect to Io, this isnt a match that matters. But yes I do agree with the premise that wwe has to stop putting Sasha in these matches where she has to lose. They do that alot.


Sasha should leave when her contract is up. I think she could earn even more money and be treated much better by working USA/Japan/Mexico, let say AEW or Impact in USA, Stardom in Japan and AAA in Mexico. She could become a global star, ironicaly by leaving WWE.
The current wrestling busines is too hot to get wasted in this company.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Outlaw91 said:


> Losing many matches not clean doesn't protect you at all. You're still a jobber for "bigger stars". Can you tell me when was the last time Sasha actually won a match that really mattered?


*She's won literally every Tag Team Championship defense by herself.*


----------



## Outlaw91

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *She's won literally every Tag Team Championship defense by herself.*


Again.... please tell me when was the last time Sasha won a match that really mattered.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Outlaw91 said:


> Again.... please tell me when was the last time Sasha won a match that really mattered.


*So you're just here to troll







*


----------



## Aewwe

Outlaw91 said:


> Sasha should leave when her contract is up. I think she could earn even more money and be treated much better by working USA/Japan/Mexico, let say AEW or* Impact in USA*, Stardom in Japan and *AAA in Mexico*. She could become a *global star,* ironicaly by leaving WWE.
> The current wrestling busines is too hot to get wasted in this company.


So someone like a Taya Valkyrie who is also a 10 year veteran, and the current champ in AAA with a near 300 day reign, and a very recent former Knockout champion in Impact with a reign of over a year, so very successful in the ring, is a bigger name than Sasha Banks? One has 2m followers on Twitter and 4.7m on Instagram, the other barely has 100,000 and 300,000 respectively. If you're actually championing someone who is currently being used well (subjective, but I think she is), and has main evented many shows recently to move to Impace then you're deluded, or just bitter with the WWE.


----------



## Outlaw91

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *So you're just here to troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If we would talk about idk Tamina, Lacey etc. yes, that would be an acomplishment but not for Sasha. 
No one from the WWE creative gives a crap about those tag titles.


----------



## Outlaw91

Aewwe said:


> So someone like a Taya Valkyrie who is also a 10 year veteran, and the current champ in AAA with a near 300 day reign, and a very recent former Knockout champion in Impact with a reign of over a year, so very successful in the ring, is a bigger name than Sasha Banks? One has 2m followers on Twitter and 4.7m on Instagram, the other barely has 100,000 and 300,000 respectively. If you're actually championing someone who is currently being used well (subjective, but I think she is), and has main evented many shows recently to move to Impace then you're deluded, or just bitter with the WWE.


I didn't say that. I said SASHA could be treated better, earn more money, be more famous and enjoy more freedom.


----------



## Aewwe

Outlaw91 said:


> I didn't say that. I said SASHA could be treated better, earn more money, be more famous and enjoy more freedom.


But she's main eventing shows in the biggest wrestling company in the world, the other companies like Impact just don't have a big enough platform, thats why the likes of Kiera Hogan, who's a good looking girl and might appeal to thirsty men - assuming thats part of the reason why Sasha has so many followers, only have 36k Twitter followers, despite being active, and Jessica Havok 69k etc. If she was constantly getting jobbed out or barely used like Deonna then maybe, but she's one of the most prominent stars on the literal biggest stage, so it would be absolutely insane to move to a lesser company. 

I'm not fully up to speed about earning potential, but I'd be pretty amazed if she would make more money elsewhere.


----------



## Outlaw91

Aewwe said:


> But she's main eventing shows in the biggest wrestling company in the world, the other companies like Impact just don't have a big enough platform, thats why the likes of Kiera Hogan, who's a good looking girl and might appeal to thirsty men - assuming thats part of the reason why Sasha has so many followers, only have 36k Twitter followers, despite being active, and Jessica Havok 69k etc. If she was constantly getting jobbed out or barely used like Deonna then maybe, but she's one of the most prominent stars on the literal biggest stage, so it would be absolutely insane to move to a lesser company.
> 
> I'm not fully up to speed about earning potential, but I'd be pretty amazed if she would make more money elsewhere.


Dude, I'm not talking about being exclusive to Impact, I'm talking about working all around the world and facing the most elite talent those companies can offer. She's still an estabilished name who reached main event level in WWE not too long ago but in a couple of years with her booking that thing could change. Impact is trowing big money to certain wrestlers to work 4-5 weekends per year,they do not need more to tape a full year and they don't do house shows. In the rest of the time she can work AAA who has working relationships with many promotions around the world and she also doesn't have to be exclusive. She can also go to Stardom because I know they allow talent to work elsewhere. The independent circuit was also very productive before pandemic.

What I'm saying is that at least on paper, she's done it all in WWE and she can get a much better working schedule, earn more money and travel the world and be a champion around the world. She doesn't have to waste herself in WWE. She's still very young and she has the option to dictate her own terms. I think she's got a choice others didn't have in the past.

Look at what Cody acomplished after leaving WWE and he was just a comedy jobber forced to wear face paint and act stupid.

Wrestlers from WWE who could be booked much better than they are, should take the chance and bet on themselves more if they really like the prowrestler job.


----------



## TD Stinger

Great, now I’ll need to avoid spoilers for a week for the Lee vs. Cole match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Great, now I’ll need to avoid spoilers for a week for the Lee vs. Cole match.


I fell right into it on accident, I saw Cole & Lee trending in my area and boom there were the spoilers.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I fell right into it on accident, I saw Cole & Lee trending in my area and boom there were the spoilers.


Well it's either I avoid them for a week or give into temptation and look the spoilers up. For now I'll stay away from them, but its gonna be a long ass week, lol.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Outlaw91 said:


> Sasha should leave when her contract is up. I think she could earn even more money and be treated much better by working USA/Japan/Mexico, let say AEW or Impact in USA, Stardom in Japan and AAA in Mexico. She could become a global star, ironicaly by leaving WWE.
> The current wrestling busines is too hot to get wasted in this company.


Easy to say for us as fans to say this but for the actual performer, asking her to leave the top wrestling organization and leave all her friends and family and to just start over is probs asking her for a bit much at this stage. If she was gonna move, it would've been last year when she had a legitimate chance of doing so.


----------



## Piers

They just can't have Asian superstars go solo, can they ? They always have to pair them somehow. But I guess there isn't a lot of choice when your champions need subtitles.


----------



## DammitChrist

TD Stinger said:


> Great, now I’ll need to avoid spoilers for a week for the Lee vs. Cole match.


We're just 2 days away from avoiding them altogether. Let's continue to survive this!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280550348911005696

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280550348911005696
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet. With people leaving NXT, for one reason or another, Swerve is a guy who should be pushed up the card. Has all the tools to be a player for them.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Other than that main event, is there anything worth watching this for?


----------



## Chelsea

I'm glad that Tegan won last week.

I hope Candice and Johnny win their matches, their heel work is amazing. I can see Lee winning the NXT title and then dropping it to Kross.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280621251631841283

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280621251631841283
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you expect to beleave this? Nope


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280621251631841283*
Triple H needs to own up to it. The counter programming is great, but it is what it is. No need to lie about it.*


----------



## Not Lying

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280621251631841283
> *Triple H needs to own up to it. The counter programming is great, but it is what it is. No need to lie about it.*


lol Triple H, what a twister of words and manipulator of men.

Io vs Sasha wouldn't have happened if FF wasn't happening, neither would Keith Lee vs Cole in a title unification match on a random episode of NXT instead of of a Takeover.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280894453973204992This poster is sweet


----------



## Carter84

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280894453973204992This poster is sweet



It's really sweet clique , got a 100a on lee to win 4/1 coles2/1 I've seen the pic on here about limitless winning the ncpxt title if so I'd mark out but I also win 400 less tax.

@Clique has great taste

Peace bro.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope Io shows up tonight


----------



## TD Stinger

@MarkyWhipwreck 

Tonight is the night. We’ve waited 2 years for this match. Whatever happens, it’s going to be big.

And of course Lee is still going to plant Cole’s ass


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> Tonight is the night. We’ve waited 2 years for this match. Whatever happens, it’s going to be big.
> 
> And of course Lee is still going to plant Cole’s ass


When it's said and done, I truly feel after tonight these two will have had the match of the year.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

If Keith Lee was a smart babyface he'd borrow a page from his girlfriend Mia and take out the UE before the match, there's no feasible reality where Cole could beat Lee one on one. 

Of course WWE babyfaces are usually pants-on-head retarded so I expect he'll be fighting 3 on 1 all night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If Keith Lee was a smart babyface he'd borrow a page from his girlfriend Mia and take out the UE before the match, there's no feasible reality where Cole could beat Lee one on one.
> 
> Of course WWE babyfaces are usually pants-on-head retarded so I expect he'll be fighting 3 on 1 all night.


Does he even have to be smart? O'Reilly, Fish & Strong couldn't take out Gargano or Ciampa lol.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Did mia just kinda gingerly walk into that table?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If Keith Lee wins tonight, no one can really shit on wrestlers (especially Champions') body/look ever again. Let's be honest.


----------



## Piehound

A bunch of bananas, a bag of oranges and some apples. Glad to see they spare no expense for NXT catering..


----------



## shadow_spinner

I hope Candice goes all PWG for this match


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

shadow_spinner said:


> I hope Candice goes all PWG for this match


PWG Candice v. CZW Mia.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Glad Candace won!


----------



## shadow_spinner

The finish was really cool, and Candice won which makes me happy. Good match


----------



## TD Stinger

Pretty fun street fight with Candice and Mia. Loved the finish.

Dark Candice vs. Io needs to be a title match eventually.


----------



## shadow_spinner

To those who clown NXT because they just give away Takeover quality matches on free TV to compete with AEW, well here you go Bronson Reed vs. Tony Nese.




TD Stinger said:


> Pretty fun street fight with Candice and Mia. Loved the finish.
> 
> Dark Candice vs. Io needs to be a title match eventually.


Yes I hope that is the direction. Candice vs. Io 1 was great but with this new character, they could out on an even greater spectacle


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I really enjoyed that Street Fight, especially the finish...I was wondering how they'd pull off a top rope into a pile of chairs spot...and they both looked excellent

I know Trips is going to grow into running the other brands but there's no way NXT has such a more quality show than Smackdown and Raw when it comes to booking...on a weekly basis you don't even see the bad finishes and protective booking


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"Candice" trending on Twitter. I wonder if that's the first time she's trended on Twitter. Very good night for her. And I'm enjoying this character. MUCH better than the whitemeat babyface she was playing previously.


----------



## TD Stinger

So Shotzi just ran over Stone backstage.

Well, she’s going to jail.


----------



## shadow_spinner

People usually complain NXT is this serious show that is "not fun", same people would complain about the Robert Stone segment. Can't please the haters


----------



## shadow_spinner

Gargano vs. Swerve is gonna slap


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281027016989564928


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Double KO Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I don't care about Gargano/Swerve at all since it means nothing, but no surprise these guys have chemistry. Very few Johnny doesn't have at least some type of chemistry with.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Right guy won.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

And that was an absolute banger. Amazing how many of those Johnny has in his career.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I can almost guarantee Dakota Kai interference next week...she'll probably win the title in a triple threat and Tegan will have to keep chasing after


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Next Week


----------



## TD Stinger

Late on the call here but Swerve vs, Johnny was fun for what it was.

Hope Swerve gets more opportunities in the future.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Escobar wins!!! Hell yeah!


----------



## TD Stinger

It’s time bitches!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I kinda want the spoiler now...I dont really care to watch Cole win if he did


----------



## Hephaesteus

Yea cole is way too underdoggy at the mome for me to think he loses


----------



## Hephaesteus

Hephaesteus said:


> Yea cole is way too underdoggy at the mome for me to think he loses


Nvmnd im an idjit


----------



## TD Stinger

Lee fucking did it!


----------



## sailord

Good main event woke up just in time to watch it


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Congrats to Keith Lee.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Hell of a match


----------



## Ace

That match fucking sucked.

Typifies everything wrong with wrestling today.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Damn......


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Excellence


----------



## Ace

Underwhelming way to end a long reign. But I guess they want to put the title on Kross and Cole hasn't got much left to do in NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Match was great.

The greatest NXT Title reign of all time......... is over.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Glad the right guy worn...wonder how long they'll let Lee keep the title

Seems like he's transitional and Cross will have the title next Takeover, which is kinda weird


----------



## WWEfan4eva

You know how, People knew Bayley turned heel on here, With dark eye Make up, I know it's a week out, But


----------



## Not Lying

Just watched it.. HELL YES. LET'S GOO KEITH LEE. Ever since NXT went on USA Live he has been on a meteoric rise, I don't think he'll be champion for long, but becoming the first-ever NXT double champion gives me an edge of dominance he can take over tot he MR.

I, unfortunately, saw the spoiler photo by mistake on twitter, but I still tried to ignore it or hope they did indeed shoot different endings.
The match was very good, Adam Cold oversold the shit out of that clothesline he almost broke his fkin neck, chill dude... I can't imagine the bumps in a match of him/Ziggler/AJ.



Showstopper said:


> And that was an absolute banger. Amazing how many of those Johnny has in his career.


Johnny is one of the best wrestlers on the planet without a doubt. He doesn't rely nearly on finishers spams for his matches as much as dictators like to say, honestly that's more on Ciampa and Cole in their matches. But Johnny can do all the flippy shit, in a way it makes sense, and looks aggressive and real. His matches with Black is one of my fav non-stop action matches, him vs Balor was brilliant, him vs Andrade in Philly is 5 stars.


----------



## Piers

Not sure what they see in Martinez.


----------



## Chelsea

I enjoyed the show. Nice victories for Candice and Johnny, it seems that Johnny is now resuming his feud with Finn, but this time he's the heel. I like it. Scarlett and Kross were watching Keith's celebration, yes! I freakin' knew it! Kross should be the next NXT Champion, his feud with Keith should be huge.


----------



## toontownman

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Not sure what they see in Martinez.


I am a fan from her MYC appearances and other footage I have seen. She is hard as nails, got height, is very versatile and a great veteran to add into the locker room. Can't see her push ever ending up with the title but she can put on some great matches and help others.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I really wanted to like Swerve vs Johnny but all the no-selling made the the moves meaningless plus the match story they went with was completely inappropriate. 

These dudes countered all of each other's moves as if they were longtime rivals, then it devolved into the standard "war of attrition" match, which should be used between 2 guys with big hearts; Johnny's whole gimmick is that he's not fighting with his heart anymore. 

If they just wanted a spotfest they should've used people with more dynamic and more over movesets. 

This match should've been Johnny using his experience advantage and dirty tricks to control the match, Swerve makes the big babyface comebacks but they get cut off by Johnny doing something dirty and then he wins dirty.


----------



## Carter84

* £400 i won minus taxes done fucking great just ordered my mama some flowers and bought the new Nike air TNs I liked £135

I said it all along, now Cole is on his way to SD as I can't see him at raw , wonder if there gonna break UE up??

Anyone know??

Peace.*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Not sure what they see in Martinez.


Her huge attractive body and being a powerful woman.

Peace.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Well, it's NXT today

I wonder who's going to open NXT


----------



## Chan Hung

Should be a good show


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Well Lee/DiJack is probably ending the show


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Tegan I think has new gear


----------



## Piehound

WWEfan4eva said:


> Well Lee/DiJack is probably ending the show


Evidently not, unless it is a loooonnnng match or sheniggans happen..


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Piehound said:


> Evidently not, unless it is a loooonnnng match or sheniggans happen..


Nope, It's on now


----------



## Chan Hung

WAIT, i think Dominic was heading to RAW??


----------



## Piehound

WWEfan4eva said:


> Nope, It's on now


Nice match, but it usually is with those two..


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Yeah, It was a nice Match

I'm thinking the Main Event going to be like 10 mins


----------



## dcruz

Scarlett 🔥🔥🥵


----------



## WWEfan4eva

So the NXT Women's Championship is coming up next, It's not the Main Event

So give it like a 15 min Match


----------



## Alright_Mate

Badass ending

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283582499910713344
Heel Dakota is also hot asf


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched AEW first tonight but just saw NXT tonight.

For now I’ll say great main event with Io and Tegan and I can‘t wait for the Dakota match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I really hope Tegan will feud with Candice


----------



## Prosper

Glad to see that Tegan/Io was good, will watch it now


----------



## Asuka842

So they are continuing the Shotzi vs. Robert Stone feud it would seem. Makes me wonder what's next for Rhea then?

Escobar carries himself as such a star.

Grimes vs. Priest was fun.

Thatcher would be a great challenger for Lee. Speaking of Lee, they'd better not stick him with a short title reign.

Io vs. Tegan was really good, as was Dakota at the end.


----------



## toontownman

Another solid episode. Next weeks card looks great already too.


----------



## fabi1982

NXT over the last couple of weeks just cant dissapoint. Even coming out of last week they brought together a great show.

Even if I could have lived without another Lee/Dijakovic match, it was still great and Scarlett afterwards made it even more fun.
Escobar is so fucking awesome, fluently in English, looks like a star, man, sky´s the limit for him (at least in NXT).
Thatcher again makes wrestling entertaining.
Grimes match was also fun.
Io is just so good, great main event, even if we will see Jericho next week again bragging about the ME win for AEW 

NXT is on a role and it doesnt look like it will stop!!


----------



## MEMS

Great show last night. NXT firing on all cylinders right now.


----------



## kazarn

Very good show, decided to watch Dynamite live, but I felt this was the stronger show. Io Shirai vs Tegan Nox was a great match.


----------



## Chris22

I really enjoyed the show, was a pleasant surprise seeing Dijakovic on NXT again. He had another great match with Keith Lee and i'm excited for his match with Kross next week. It seems they are holding off a little while on his main roster debut which i'm kinda ok with.

Tegan/Io was a pretty great match, awesome stuff but i still don't really like Tegan. I still don't get her. I'm looking more forward to the eventual Io/Dakota match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283580271242223616

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Good shit from Tegan and Io Shirai last night.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I know NXT's writing team is working it's balls off to try and make me care about this roster but it's just not working for me, I don't really care about anybody getting pushed right now except Lee, Io and Shotzi.

Legado del Phantasma's presentation has been dope, Escobar screams "star" but from what little I have seen, his ring work is unimpressive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I know NXT's writing team is working it's balls off to try and make me care about this roster but it's just not working for me, I don't really care about anybody getting pushed right now except Lee, Io and Shotzi.
> 
> Legado del Phantasma's presentation has been dope, Escobar screams "star" but from what little I have seen, his ring work is unimpressive.


*This may be unpopular with you, but this is exactly why I'm in favor of H pushing his agenda and focusing on his three chosen girls. Did you give up on Aliyah too? She's finally getting TV time again after like 3 years on the shelf.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This may be unpopular with you, but this is exactly why I'm in favor of H pushing his agenda and focusing on his three chosen girls. Did you give up on Aliyah too? She's finally getting TV time again after like 3 years on the shelf.*


Expound upon that please, and no I haven't given up on Aliyah, I didn't include her because I think her push is more about getting Robert Stone over as a comedy act.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Expound upon that please, and no I haven't given up on Aliyah, I didn't include her because I think her push is more about getting Robert Stone over as a comedy act.


*Sure. Throughout the history of NXT, there have always been 3 women who Haitch favors over the rest because they're (usually) far more talented or have more star qualities than the rest.

2014-2015: Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley
2016-2017: Asuka, Ember (in ring*), *Kairi 
2018-2019: Bianca, Shayna, Rhea (RIP*)*ley
2020- Io, ???, ???

For now, since Rhea was buried and Bianca was called up and buried until Monday, they don't have that clear 2nd and 3rd, so I think Haitch is allowing all of the women to have equal time to shine and let the fans decide who deserve those spots. Right now, I have Shotzi Blackheart and the improving Dakota Kai as front runners. She's had much more of a presence with Raquel than early in her heel run.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sure. Throughout the history of NXT, there have always been 3 women who Haitch favors over the rest because they're (usually) far more talented or have more star qualities than the rest.
> 
> 2014-2015: Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley
> 2016-2017: Asuka, Ember (in ring*), *Kairi
> 2018-2019: Bianca, Shayna, Rhea (RIP*)*ley
> 2020- Io, ???, ???
> 
> For now, since Rhea was buried and Bianca was called up and buried until Monday, they don't have that clear 2nd and 3rd, so I think Haitch is allowing all of the women to have equal time to shine and let the fans decide who deserve those spots. Right now, I have Shotzi Blackheart and the improving Dakota Kai as front runners. She's had much more of a presence with Raquel than early in her heel run.*


I don't have too many complaints about what he's doing on the women's side, I like how he's spreading time around, pushing a lot of people and giving lower card people stories, I just don't like the men that he's pushing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't have too many complaints about what he's doing on the women's side, I like how he's spreading time around, pushing a lot of people and giving lower card people stories, I just don't like the men that he's pushing


*But your boy Keith is on top of the mountain of trash! In all seriousness, I think the Hispanic mob boss dude they're pushing will have a great feud with Keith in the future. *


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I bet Tegan will go back with Shotzi to be a Tag Team


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross vs. Dijakovic will be interesting. Gonna see how they book Kross in a dominating fashion against such a big dude.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

This can be a storyline in the coming months on NXT, If they do it right

The only problem, Tegan might turn Heel 

The artical is from June 7 2020

WWE NXT's Candice LeRae Explains Why Tegan Nox Should Join Team Gargano



> Last week's NXT featured a small preview of tonight's big 6 Woman Tag Team Match on NXT TakeOver: In Your House, which will include Candice LeRae, Shotzi Blackheart, Dakota Kai, Tegan Nox, Raquel Gonzalez, and Mia Yim. There's quite a bit of bad blood in that match, and it seems a bit more was created between LeRae and Nox. The two have been friends for a while, but LeRae came out to the ring and confronted Nox about her recent choices in friends. We recently had the chance to speak to LeRae, and we had to ask about Nox, who LeRae feels could learn quite a bit from her and Johnny if she were to join Team Gargano.
> 
> "Oh my gosh, she could learn so much from me and Johnny," LeRae said. "I don't understand what the problem is. If anything, if she came and joined me and Johnny and saw things our way, her career would be amazing. My career's already doing so much better. Hers could be 10 times better than it is now."
> 
> "I mean, I don't understand. I just don't understand what she's doing," LeRae said. "And what is that? Look who she's hanging out with. I've been her friend all along, and where's she been through all this? Why is she taking Mia's side? I just have so many things that I don't understand. I mean, I'd prefer that if we're in the ring against each other, it's for friendly competition, but if she's going to be petty and be two-faced, then who knows. Who knows."
> 
> LeRae likes to confront issues face to face, and that's why she came to the ring to confront Nox last week.
> 
> "Well, I'm not one to attack from behind or just go after somebody and do things behind their back," LeRae said. "I mean, she may think it's okay to go and do things behind my back and think she's goofing around with the wrong people, whatever, but if I have a problem with somebody, I'm going to let them know I have problems with them. I will go to their face, and unfortunately, it was just circumstantial that that happened to be a moment where I knew where she was. I couldn't find her backstage, but in that moment I knew exactly where she was.."
> 
> "I would have preferred to do it backstage, but she was too busy with her new friends, so what am I to do? I'm not about to stoop to things that, I'm not Io or Tommaso. I'm not going to do something behind somebody's back. I'm going to go to their face, and that just happened to be the time that I confronted her. I wasn't going to wait backstage for her to come back from helping her friend. I'm going to confront her then and there, as soon as I found her."


Source: WWE NXT's Candice LeRae Explains Why Tegan Nox Should Join Team Gargano


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross vs. Dijakovic will be interesting. Gonna see how they book Kross in a dominating fashion against such a big dude.


This is a crucial match. I was not happy with the Ciampa match and am going to need to see a real match this week before I can buy into Kross. No way he should’ve squashed Ciampa. Nobody buys that he’s a monster. We want to see him work a real match. We want selling, we want good back and forth. He needs a legit 10+ minute match with some offense, some selling, and some psychology if you want us to think he’s the next big star.


----------



## MEMS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Legado del Phantasma's presentation has been dope, Escobar screams "star" but from what little I have seen, his ring work is unimpressive.


You thought he was unimpressive in the tournament?


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> This is a crucial match. I was not happy with the Ciampa match and am going to need to see a real match this week before I can buy into Kross. No way he should’ve squashed Ciampa. Nobody buys that he’s a monster. We want to see him work a real match. We want selling, we want good back and forth. He needs a legit 10+ minute match with some offense, some selling, and some psychology if you want us to think he’s the next big star.



Hes gonna beat him in less than 7.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

MEMS said:


> You thought he was unimpressive in the tournament?


Yes, he's the least impressive luchador I've ever seen, I remember before his turn I asked in this thread if he was a meant to be a "Rudo" because his style is so basic. I'm not saying he's not a good wrestler, just that nothing he does captures my attention, it's all strikes and rest holds, he's wrestling like Baron Corbin but you don't expect that from a luchador.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

MEMS said:


> This is a crucial match. I was not happy with the Ciampa match and am going to need to see a real match this week before I can buy into Kross. No way he should’ve squashed Ciampa. Nobody buys that he’s a monster. We want to see him work a real match. We want selling, we want good back and forth. He needs a legit 10+ minute match with some offense, some selling, and some psychology if you want us to think he’s the next big star.


i don't agree kross needs to be in long matches to make him a star. just give him "2002 brock lesnar" booking and crush everyone, he will get over as a monster that way. remember goldberg failed to get over in his first run precisely _because_ they made him work longer matches that he wasn't used to and exposed his weaknesses.


----------



## MEMS

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> i don't agree kross needs to be in long matches to make him a star. just give him "2002 brock lesnar" booking and crush everyone, he will get over as a monster that way. remember goldberg failed to get over in his first run precisely _because_ they made him work longer matches that he wasn't used to and exposed his weaknesses.


First of all he doesn’t look like a Lesnar. You can’t just book anyone like that. He doesn’t look like a monster so you can’t book him like one and hope you fool some people. And second, if working longer matches is a weakness for him, get him out of NXT where that stuff is appreciated and expected and put him on Raw or SD.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

MEMS said:


> First of all he doesn’t look like a Lesnar. You can’t just book anyone like that. He doesn’t look like a monster so you can’t book him like one and hope you fool some people. And second, if working longer matches is a weakness for him, get him out of NXT where that stuff is appreciated and expected and put him on Raw or SD.


i do think he would be better on main roster where the workrate stuff isnt as important but he does look a lot better than most nxt guys. with the right moveset he could be booked as a strong powerhouse type


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> First of all he doesn’t look like a Lesnar. You can’t just book anyone like that. He doesn’t look like a monster so you can’t book him like one and hope you fool some people. And second, if working longer matches is a weakness for him, get him out of NXT where that stuff is appreciated and expected and put him on Raw or SD.



Hes gonna squash NXTs Meltzer dreamboats and youre gonna like it! Lol


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hes gonna squash NXTs Meltzer dreamboats and youre gonna like it! Lol


And we’ll all be very bored.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> And we’ll all be very bored.



Speak fo yourself hoss.


----------



## TD Stinger

The thing with NXT right now is they're in a position they haven't been in in a while.

NXT was used to being able to reload the roster every couple of years. 2014-2016 NXT was great. And 2017-2019 NXT was great. And the thing is during those times the rosters were completely different.

As much as people say they don't want wrestlers to be ruined by the main roster, eventually they have to go to make room for the next guys coming.

The problem is now that you have guys like Gargano and Ciampa, who are great but have done everything they can in NXT. And also, since we're in a pandemic and they just released a bunch of people, they're not really bringing any new classes in to replenish NXT.

Not to mention right now they're missing star power with Ciampa (despite what I just said about him) and Cole being off TV for the time being, Dream's future being uncertain, and losing Riddle to the main roster.

What I wish they would do is take guys from Raw or SD that they're not doing anything with or not going to do anything with like Ali, Ricochet, etc. and put them on NXT to replenish their ranks.


----------



## the_hound

i only just found out about commentary situation on nxt, mauro is doing comms from his house, beth is doing it from her house and Phillips is at full sail. holy shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285333750520446978

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285333750520446978
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Dijakovic is one of the top 5 corniest dudes in WWE but that was funny.


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285333750520446978
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ooo dis gon b good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285394837131407360

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285986856249761799
I really hope this isn't going to be a "I'm stepping down" announcement.

Lee is vacating the NA title.


----------



## dcruz

Dexter for the NA title!


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match with Dexter and Dain.

Shotzi is so freaking good.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

She is


----------



## TD Stinger

This triple threat is great.


----------



## the_hound

i was just reading something about the other shit on tnt and now because they said it, its so true

a ehh dub is like the love child of tna weekly ppvs and czw and now i can't unsee it


----------



## TD Stinger

Upgrade: That Triple Threat was fucking great.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Week 2 without Adam Cole...


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross and Lee is gonna be litttt


----------



## Asuka842

Reed winning was a cool surprise.

Shotzi is so much fun.

I'd love to see Thatcher win next week.

Mercedes joining RSB was expected, but made sense.

Scarlett looks amazing, and has such screen presence. And Kross looked like a proper beast tonight.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

The main event was like watching Rocky 4


----------



## TD Stinger

NXT started slow, but picked up big time as the show went on.

*Keith Lee is vacating the title. Now, some will say that they kind of wasted the whole Double Champion thing. Now, can't disagree with anyone who really says that. But, I really didn't need to see Lee with both titles for long and this creates some good match opportunities for the next few weeks.

*I liked from what I saw from Dain vs. Lumis. Lumis plays his character so well and is a good wrestler too. I was entertained.

*Not much to say about the Breezango match. They looked good, hit some cool moves in a squash. And that's it.

*Shotzi vs. Aliyah was pretty good for while it lasted. Shotzi has star written all over her. I like a lot of her moves. And I'm really interested in Shotzi vs. Mercedes. Give me Mercedes vs. Rhea too.

*The Swerve vignette was great. Let's get more of this from new guys. Character building vignettes.

* I fucking LOVED the Triple Threat match. The pace was so good. Roddy looked amazing. Johnny looked good. Reed finally got a chance to shine. And finally, Reed got a big win. I loved everything about this. Please let all the Triple Threat matches be like this.

*Trash Tim and Oney had another good, physical match. This time Oney looked better and Tim had to work harder to win this time. I'll never complain seeing these guys wrestle.

*Not a huge fan of Mercedes join the RS Brand. If RS stays out of her matches, fine. But I don't need to see his comedy shtick muck up her serious matches.

*Kross vs. Dijak was a weird one. A good match overall. But we've never seen Kross sell that much so that was weird to see. The steps shot was cool. The finishing sequence was admittedly a little hokey, but it made Kross look like a million bucks. And the staredown with Keith and Kross was intense.


----------



## FamousFreddy

But where was Rhea?


----------



## RainmakerV2

FamousFreddy said:


> But where was Rhea?



In a holding pattern until Io gets a few defenses in. Robert Stone could send Mercedes after her. That would be fun.


----------



## Prosper

So they're doing Kross vs Lee already? Kross can't lose and Lee is vacating the NA Title. He just became NXT Champion. How do they book themselves out of this one? Are we just gonna end Lee's title reign that quickly?


----------



## Asuka842

FamousFreddy said:


> But where was Rhea?


They don't have anything for her right now.

Apparently she injured her back while working out recently, so perhaps she's taking some time to rest up as well.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

No Candice or Tegan tonight

Maybe next week with Io & Dakota


----------



## RainmakerV2

prosperwithdeen said:


> So they're doing Kross vs Lee already? Kross can't lose and Lee is vacating the NA Title. He just became NXT Champion. How do they book themselves out of this one? Are we just gonna end Lee's title reign that quickly?



Cole naturally should get a rematch. You can do a 3 way and have Kross not get pinned. 


But you're right. Neither Kross or Lee can lose so soon..so....yeah.


----------



## DammitChrist

Holy shit! 

That Triple Threat match between Johnny Gargano, Bronson Reed, and Roderick Strong was fucking great :mark:


----------



## MEMS

Did I miss a reason on why Chelsea left Stone? She hasn’t been seen since. She was good with him.


----------



## CM Buck

Fantastic episode tonight 

Shaw vs dain was way better than it had any right to be 

The triple threat was fantastic with an unexpected winner. 

Thatcher and oney was quality 

The main event was fantastic. I loved that ending so much


----------



## toontownman

^^^
Agree

Loved the main event finish, felt like Apollo Creed and Drago lol. 

Thought the show was going to be a disappointment but it was another banger!


----------



## TD Stinger

MEMS said:


> Did I miss a reason on why Chelsea left Stone? She hasn’t been seen since. She was good with him.


She was supposed to go up to the main roster but then Heyman got fired and all plans changed.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

thatcher puts me to sleep. that style of wrestling + small crowd = boredom.

main event was overdramatic and drawn out.


----------



## MEMS

So I questioned Kross and said I needed to see something from him last night and have to say, as usual, NXT hit it out of the park. That match was booked masterfully. Seeing Kross challenged by the bigger Dijak in that style match is just what I needed. That was a physical fight. We saw good back and forth. And the best part was we saw Kross going to a level that a guy that’s being promoted as evil and sadistic would go to in order to get control. And then the dramatic finish which was just him brutalizing the big man all in front of Lee. Grinding those forearm smashes into the face just to show Lee what he’s capable of. That was great.

Between that and the insane triple threat, another great show.


----------



## Asuka842

MEMS said:


> Did I miss a reason on why Chelsea left Stone? She hasn’t been seen since. She was good with him.


I think she was supposed to go up to the MR (as a partner for Charlotte perhaps). But Charlotte is out and Heyman got canned, so they probably don't know what to do with her right now.


----------



## FamousFreddy

RainmakerV2 said:


> In a holding pattern until Io gets a few defenses in. Robert Stone could send Mercedes after her. That would be fun.


Yes, I could live with that! I hope it's soon.



Asuka842 said:


> They don't have anything for her right now.
> 
> Apparently she injured her back while working out recently, so perhaps she's taking some time to rest up as well.


Thanks for the info. NXT is not the same without her!


----------



## kazarn

Bronson Reed intrigues me.


----------



## Prosper

Finally got around to catching NXT. Good show. Definitely wasn't deserving of a 615K rating.

The main event was awesome. I love how Scarlett's sexy ass just laughs on the outside while Kross puts in work. Great storytelling with Lee coming out and Dijakovic going down with the sleeper. Great stuff there. Kross and Scarlett are gonna be stars for sure, I just can't help but think that they are moving too fast though. Lee vs Kross should be an awesome feud, but as we all know, they have REALLY booked themselves in a corner and now they have to most likely do a fuck finish to the biggest match that NXT can possibly do at the moment.

The triple threat was really good, I like that Bronson Reed won. The guy is great at what he does and he should be a highlight in the ladder match.

And I am LOVING Shotzi Blackheart. If NXT wants to bounce back in their ratings, I think booking Sasha Banks vs Shotzi Blackheart is the right move. Sasha got NXT to 900k+ in the final quarter with Io Shirai on that particular episode. Doing Sasha vs Shotzi would get them back to the high 600's at least. Good show overall. Looking forward to Balor most likely winning next week.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I wanted to like that ending but Dijakovic's acting was so bad, I'll give him credit though, when he remembers he's 6'7" he's a decent worker. Still a huge cornball though.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Chelsea could possibly be getting punished for Ryder mouthing off about wwe. Vince would be petty enough to do something like that


----------



## TD Stinger

Shotzi vs. Martinez has been added to the show. That should be fun. Hope eventually this leads to Rhea vs. Martinez.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288553303304003584


----------



## WWEfan4eva

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288553303304003584


I post it 

Anyways, Nothing going to happened because it's kicking of NXT

I think Tegan going to eat the Pin


----------



## WWEfan4eva

She not a Team Player anymore, What happened to Raquel González?


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I'm really a fan of the NXT women's division...

That little segment could set up Dakota vs Rhea, Dakota wins due to Martinez interference and you've got two great programs right there

Besides Charlotte burying Rhea, which might've been justified considering Rhea's momentum, nobody really ever looks bad


----------



## Rankles75

Why no Raquel Gonzalez?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I promise you no one gives a FUCK about Cameron Grimes right now.*


----------



## Piehound

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I promise you no one gives a FUCK about Cameron Grimes right now.*


I'll give you an Amen on that! 

Very good promo by Lee though.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Lumis giving off Taker vibes right there


----------



## Piehound

Wasn't expecting Lumas to come out on top.


----------



## sailord

Good Triple threat match


----------



## RainmakerV2

Scarlett wears way too much clothing and it saddens me.


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched AEW first tonight and taped NXT. After watching both, should have watched NXT first.

Really good show,


----------



## endiadj

itsbeenawhile said:


> I'm really a fan of the NXT women's division...
> 
> That little segment could set up Dakota vs Rhea, Dakota wins due to Martinez interference and you've got two great programs right there
> 
> Besides Charlotte burying Rhea, which might've been justified considering Rhea's momentum, nobody really ever looks bad


Triple H, Vince are responsible for Rhea's situation. Same with Bianca. Same with Shayna. Hell, same with Charlotte! People need to start putting the blame where it truly belongs and it's not on the wrestlers.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

King Cole is back, thank goodness.


----------



## DammitChrist

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> King Cole is back, thank goodness.


Yep, it's nice to see that Adam Cole is still around 

I'm also stoked to see that Kyle O'Reilly is finally back! 

I think tonight was the first time that he's appeared in the arena (excluding taped outside segments) in 4.5 months.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

I can’t believe Lumis won! I was sure thatcher would win...


----------



## fabi1982

Very good episode again. TUE is back!! Three way was very good and Lumis winning made me happy. The whole Lee/Kross thing will be great. Womens tag felt sloppy at times, but still ok. Looking forward to the no.1 contender match for the womens title. More good matches, a lot of it made sense.

Looking forward to the next week!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*Io/Tegan vs. Dakota/Candice was a fun opener. Io was on the top of her game last night with her offense and selling. And I loved any time her and Dakota were in the ring together. Questionable to have the faces win but Io is the champ so gotta keep her strong I guess and Dakota wasn't involved in the finish so it's fine I guess.

And now Dakota vs. Rhea next week for the #1 Contendership. I love Rhea, but Dakota needs to win here. So it's just a question of how does she get screwed. I could see Mercedes and the RS Brand getting involved.

Also, where was Raquel Gonzalez on this show? She was nowhere near Dakota. I didn't think of it until after the match was over.

*The Gargano vs. Strong match was so smooth. 2 great counter wrestlers here. Even as heel vs. heel, these guys worked so well together.

*Another solid match in Mercedes vs. Shotzi. A good mix of Shotzi getting her shit in and Mercedes looking good as well. I loved her Top Rope German Suplex on Shotzi and her finisher.

*The Lee/Kross promo was probably a bit too convoluted for it's own good. Like, I like seeing Cameron Grimes getting beat up as much as the next guy, but there was no need to insert comedy into this situation. That said, I loved Lee's promo, I loved Kross's promo, and it got me more hyped for the match even though, again, it's probably too soon to do this match.

*The only down part of the show really was the Imperium vs. Ever Rise match. Not because Imperium are a bad team, they'rea really good. But for whatever reason, whether it's Covid related or not, Imperium haven't been on the show in weeks so it's hard to care about these guys as champions. They win basically a squash here but the bigger talking point is Undisputed Era coming out in full force and making a statement.

Also, Kyle is back! Yay!

*Swerve vs. Atlas was another good, athletic match. That Top Rope Samoan Slam from Atlas looked great. Great action and a good win for Swerve.

*The main event overall was good though not as good as some of the other matches earlier in the night. I do like Lumis's spots like that dive to the outside where he lands on his feet. And Thatcher did a good job of dictating the pace of this match. All in all I'm very happy that Lumis won because so far the build to this ladder match has been about building new stars which they need to do.


----------



## Asuka842

I'm not sure what either Rhea or Dakota have done to earn a #1 Contender's match honestly? And I say that as a fan of both of them.

I also don't know what they're trying to do with Candice here either?


----------



## Speedy McFist

Dakota looks cute now, her old hairstyle made me think she was a emo who cut herself, lol.


----------



## dcruz

Great win for Dexter! I'll need to get used to his new theme though.

And Scarlett really needs to start doing something wrestling wise already, ugh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288710288439676928

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers

Another sloppy finish from Shirai who almost broke Candice's nose. The match was good mainly thanks to Dakota though.

Excellent match between Roddy and Gargano.

Thatcher is a charisma black hole.

Skipped Shotzi vs Mercedes, zero interest in those two.

Cameron Grimes is a great cocky heel.

Finally some action for the champs, I wish Walter was around too.

Swerve was great in LU but ever since he's been in WWE, I just don't see it anymore.

Lumis's new music is nice. I'm glad he got the win, like I said before he doesn't need a belt before they've actually fleshed out his character but he's a better pick than most guys in NXT.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why in the fuck did they change Dexter's theme music? his old one was perfect, this new one just didn't leave any kind of impression on me.


----------



## Carter84

*Wtf has Rhea done to her hair lol, 

First match was good IO on fire as usual, the Interfere From Tegan was good.

Roddy v Johnny Was solid.

Squash Match for Imperium was Ok, but there entrance theme is off the charts.

Finn v Dexter v Tim was solid too, wish Thatcher got the win, but I can see why there pushing Lumis.*


----------



## Screwball

Good to know Keith Lee doesn't sound awkward or forced when he swears. They tend to write swearing into the promos to make things more "real" and it ends up having the opposite effect.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290793276400906246Would this go anywhere?, I know who's Candice talking about


----------



## TD Stinger

Looking forward to tonight's show. Watched AEW first last week, ended up liking NXT better. So with a stronger card, IMO, I'll watch NXT first tonight.

Dakota will beat Rhea. Just a question of who screws Rhea? Mercedes or Gonzalez?

Tag Title match will be interesting in term of UE's future.

The 3 Way is intriguing. I want to see what Ridge Holland can do.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

The Dakota/Rhea Match is Starting the Show


----------



## Mainboy

BT sport here in Uk refusing to put on NXT. Wankers.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

THE ERA IS BACK !!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm so glad they're starting with the number one contenders match because this is the only thing I give a fuck about on tonight's show. Rhea looks good.*


----------



## Aewwe

Mainboy said:


> BT sport here in Uk refusing to put on NXT. Wankers.


I've got it on record ready for the morning. What do you mean?


----------



## Mainboy

Aewwe said:


> I've got it on record ready for the morning. What do you mean?


They are refusing to show it tonight due to recent events.


----------



## Aewwe

Recent events? That sucks. I guess I'll be watchwrestling both shows tomorrow morning now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alright, so Rhea feuds with Mercedes because she screwed with Robert Stone. Understandable. Oh well, off to AEW.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Really good match. I wanted more by the time it ended.

Now we get Io vs. Dakota and Rhea vs. Mercedes. I’m down.


----------



## the_hound

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Alright, so Rhea feuds with Mercedes because she screwed with Robert Stone. Understandable. Oh well, off to AEW.*


buh bye


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Martinez and Rhipley need to do a best of 5 series...I really like that matchup...Dakota/Io and Candice/Tegan are good pairings too


----------



## sailord

Dam the parking lot in Orlando is not good place to be lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva

itsbeenawhile said:


> Martinez and Rhipley need to do a best of 5 series...I really like that matchup...Dakota/Io and *Candice/Tegan* are good pairings too


I been waiting for this Feud


----------



## TD Stinger

Really fun, physical match. I want to see a lot more from Ridge after that.


----------



## sailord

I'm liking this Ridge Holland person he gots some nice suplex's and moves


----------



## Rankles75

Is Raquel Gonzalez off because of Covid or something?


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Kinda weird Lumis wasted his ankle on the anti-spot lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Tegan Wins


----------



## Piehound

Do people care about Pat Macaffee enough to justify that?


----------



## Not Lying

kinda of buried Cole there..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole didn't even make it to the main roster before getting sh*t booking.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

That was great... smh everyone always complaining


----------



## Alright_Mate

Getting laid out by an attention seeking annoying goof like Pat McAfee, ffs NXT 🤦‍♂️


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why does the 400 day champion not give a shit about getting his belt back again?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why does the 400 day champion not give a shit about getting his belt back again?


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


>



Doesn't make any sense lol. If Drew loses to Orton you think he's not gonna be gunning for it the next RAW? Instead getting into fights with C List NFL punters? Lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

Good show overall tonight, but that main event angle, yeesh.

First off, you completely bury your main event by focusing on the fucking guest commentator even though they were having a good match.

And 2nd, you have the non wrestler leave the actual wrestler knocked out. And look, I’m sure in real life Pat could probably whoop Cole, but that’s not the point here. You make your guy look weak.

I will say this, Cole as a potential face intrigues me. And Pat is a perfect heel. But fuck, there were a bunch of better ways to go about it than this


----------



## MEMS

I know they were ignoring the main event, but hopefully most still were able to notice what an absolute animal KO was in there. Wow what a return.


----------



## DammitChrist

MEMS said:


> I know they were ignoring the main event, but hopefully most still were able to notice what an absolute animal KO was in there. Wow what a return.


Yep, it was pretty cool seeing Kyle O'Reilly striking down both members of Imperium with his kicks in a 1v2 situation. That double Dragon Screw he gave to them was just awesome too! He's still a beast in the ring 

I honestly never thought that I'd ever see Adam Cole turn face. I'm actually looking forward to see how Cole can pull off performing as a babyface now


----------



## Asuka842

Rhea vs. Dakota went pretty much how I expected it to, and it made sense. Io vs. Dakota and Rhea vs. Mercedes are two matches I'm definitely interested in seeing.

Wish Hartwell had won tonight.

The triple threat was cool, and I'm liking tweener Priest.

Lee vs. Grimes was fun.

I think we might have just seen Cole's face turn.


----------



## God Movement

That bump by Cole was incredible.


----------



## SAMCRO

Pat knocking Cole out cold and leaving him laying there with his face on the floor was a bad look for your former longest reigning NXT champion, i mean yeah Pat could have hit Cole and backed away while Cole tried to come at him enraged, that would've been fine, but to have Pat just flat out knock Cole out and leave him laying was a stupid decision.

And i don't get the logic in making Pat the heel and turning Cole face, Cole just had a long heel title reign, where in some cases he did have UE help him retain the belt like Pat said, its just Pat's also calling him small, so now the top heel on the brand is supposed to be a good guy now cause someones calling him out about his size, i just don't like that.

I guess we're supposed to wanna see Cole kick Pat's ass, but i really don't get what this does for Cole, a win over Pat means jack shit, he should be focused on getting his world title back, not be being bullied about him being small.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Guys it’s not real....
Cole looks bad wah wah wah
Who cares


----------



## Carter84

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole didn't even make it to the main roster before getting sh*t booking.



Marky you have a firm squad in U.E, There entrance music is my favourite now after listening to it, have u heard Isiah William's rapping to it, man had sweet bars,

Can't wait for Cole v McAfee asap!!

Takeover 30 should be 2sweet!!


----------



## Outlaw91

Even Impact was better than NXT this week.


----------



## Piers

Average show but best ending in weeks.


----------



## Carter84

Really good show this week, better then AEW, I ain't said that in a while 

First match was my favourite, Rhea v Dakota was really good, that's how a show should be opened, mercedes coming out to boot Rhea in the head whilst the referee was distracted, setting up a potential match between, rhea and mercedes, I don't think Dakota will win against IO, but still should be sweet to watch. She has really impressed me since she turned has dakota,

Bronson's match was ok,

Triple threat match was good, nice to see ridge, but priest winning was a given, that haematoma on his face needs squashed, Dr Pimple popper get it sorted for T.O 30.

Ma man Keith v cameon was obviously gonna get me stoked, but since I was streaming, it bloody cut the beginning off, i love limitless entrance aswell, was decent, then kross coming on screen, i popped.

So mad dexter is injured or is it so he is protected?? Thus finn and johnny , with the other two, a fatal doorway as non of the four were pinned , I forget the last person, ridge should win, man has never been pinned or defeated till today, bit of shit way for him to start nxt usa, glad he is in the mix.

The two best entrance themes in all wwe , Imperium v U.E I cant help signing along BOOM,and Beethovens symphony nine are great, match was solid, shame the ending was crap, not due to the match , I thought it took away the shine to a decent tag match, I was hoping U.E won, now will O'Reilly and Fish kick off with Mr Bay Bay?? For pat baiting adam, then adam snapped, the punt was sick, adam sold it well then his dad hunter and uncle shawn helping out was funny,

Roll on Takeover 30!! Fav wrestling show of the week, once again ain't said it about wwe in months but old man vince that is how a show should be booked,

8.5/10,

Hope others enjoyed the show as much as I did,

Peace.


----------



## Carter84

I'm sure tessa blanchard was at nxt tonight, rhea smiled over her way, if not her then she has a double, sh was wearing a camouflage coat with a pink mask on, if I'm wrong, I'm wrong but I'm not stoned, I'm much more aware lolz


----------



## Outlaw91

Carter84 said:


> Really good show this week, better then AEW, I ain't said that in a while


Weed power! Your shit must be better than mine though.


----------



## Carter84

Outlaw91 said:


> Weed power! Your shit must be better than mine though.



Maybe?? What you smokin over in Belgium bro??


----------



## SAMCRO

God i was really liking the ladder match only having guys who haven't been champion before in it, now either Johnny or Finn's gonna be in it and i don't want either of them winning.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293569805400903682






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293336395793170434


----------



## TD Stinger

Compared to the last few weeks looks like a weaker show on paper. But, we'll see how it's executed in the end. I'm really curious to who the mystery guy is. A guy from the main roster? An NXT guy returning from injury? A free agent?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wouldn't mind maybe seeing Kross and Lee get a little physical. I dont think their match is official yet so maybe Kross demolishes Lorcan post match then Regal comes on the screen to give him what he wants?


----------



## TD Stinger

Did Keith get hit with a fireball? damn.


----------



## sailord

TD Stinger said:


> Did Keith get hit with a fireball? damn.


I guess Scarlet is really a witch lol


----------



## rkolegend123

I kinda wish Pat was on tonight


----------



## TD Stinger

Hell of a promo by Cole


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wrestling and fireballs. A tale as old as time.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Escobar should be on the main roster. He's wasting here.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

After that, I don't wanna hear a damn thing about who's the best promo in the game. It's Adam f'n Cole.

That promo gave me Austin vibes.


----------



## sailord

Lol at Balor saying "It doesn't matter if you're 18...49..." In his promo


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Who won the Yim/Hartwell Match?


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> After that, I don't wanna hear a damn thing about who's the best promo in the game. It's Adam f'n Cole.
> 
> That promo gave me Austin vibes.



Definitely doesnt need promo class. Steroids and serious boot lifts would help though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

WWEfan4eva said:


> Who won the Yim/Hartwell Match?


Yim


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RainmakerV2 said:


> Definitely doesnt need promo class. Steroids and serious boot lifts would help though.


Relax.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Relax.


Im just giving you hell lol. You know I like Cole.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match between Priest and Reed.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I been waiting for this Feud with Tegan


----------



## TD Stinger

Bringing Dream back like this is certainly a choice.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Talent wins out lol. Dream gonna eat some L's and they'll pretend nothin happened


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im just giving you hell lol. You know I like Cole.


I know, I know lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kushida came to the states why again?


----------



## Ham and Egger

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kushida came to the states why again?


He certainly has been a flop. He's giving me major Kenta vibes.


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*It was a bit weird seeing Danny Burch get so much offense on Kross. Like, it felt like Burch was Karrion's biggest test to date, even more than guys like Ciampa or Dijak and that's just weird. Like, I know that Burch is a grizzled veteran on the roster and he has a hard hitting style, but I don't think Kross needed to struggle this much against him.

Lee comes out and cuts a great promo IMO. And then the fireball spot that happened. Hm. I think the idea of this is a cool one. But the image of Lee falling on his ass and kicking his legs in the air lent itself more to comedy than anything else. I don't know, I'm still 50/50 on the whole thing.

*The Dain/Drake match was just a back drop to the TUE run in and it was great. Helps reestablish them as a threat on the show and Cole just cut a great promo afterwards. That's what I want to see more of from Cole in the future. That babyface fire.

*Escobar vs. Breeze was a match that happened. It was fine but I expected more. And I expect a lot from Swerve vs. Escobar.

*The Dakota/Io promo packages were both really great.

*Didn't see a lot of Yim vs. Hartwell. I feel like we've seen Yim's peak in NXT. As for Hartwell, she could be something really good in the future.

*Priest vs. Reed was a pretty fun big man vs. big man match with some athleticism thrown in there too. I'm surprised they had Priest lose and honestly he's been losing too much lately but at the same time I'm glad Reed won.

*The Women's Tag was fun. I enjoy Mercedes having no time for Aliyah's antics. And Kacy, man, one day she is going to take off and become a big deal. Or at least I hope she will. Then you have the post match stuff with Rhea and Shotzi. While I think you didn't need Rhea to get saved, I'm glad Shotzi is at least getting stuff to do as well.

*The Dinner with the Garganos segment was entertaining as always.

*So yeah, Dream's back. Still think it was dumb given the reason why he was out to have him return the way he did. I will say that the match was fun and I'm glad they didn't have him win, so there's that.

So overall, a perfectly fine if not a bit lackluster episode of NXT.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Priest needs to win the ladder match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck did Burch get so much offense in on Kross? He knocked him out of the ring, had him struggling on the ground in a submission, he took it to Kross harder than Ciampa did ffs. The first time we see Kross get in trouble and have someone kinda kick his ass shouldn't be on an episode of NXT it should be on Takeover.

And that fireball spot was a little cheesy, and they spent WAY too much time on showing Keith being escorted to the back and constantly having a towel shoved in his face, they showed that shit for what felt like 20 minutes, even did a picture in picture while the next match was starting.


----------



## dcruz

I thought the fireball spot was entertaining and unexpected yet very fitting for Kross/Scarlett which is kinda rare nowadays. As for the match maybe the criticism Kross has been getting by people upset he's seemingly running through the roster got to them, it didn't bother me though as I never felt he was ever truly in danger.


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> Priest needs to win the ladder match.


Grimes


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Another 20 minute NXT for me. Santos Escobar needs to get out of NXT ASAP, I like Drake and Breezango but you don't waste one of your only handful of guys with actual star potential on that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> Did Keith get hit with a fireball? damn.


*Hopefully he responds with a Big Bang Attack.*


----------



## gl83

TD Stinger said:


> Did Keith get hit with a fireball? damn.



It's been a bad few months for Superstars and their eyes.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> Grimes


Ghey.


----------



## Prosper

What is tonight’s card?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Im assuming since Kross and Lee arent advertised theyll just do a video package to hype up the match?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296132409868656640

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Gargano vs. Ridge has me pretty excited. Ridge is a beast and Gargano can make him look like a million bucks. As for Dream vs. Balor...I mean, I'm sure they can have a good match, but it's just hard watching a Dream match right now based of what we know and what we don't know about him right now.

Cole vs. Mcafee should be interesting. I want to see more of face Cole. Hopefully Io and Dakota get something to hype their match. And the women's tag should be good too.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Im assuming since Kross and Lee arent advertised theyll just do a video package to hype up the match?


On the USA Network (during another of their NCIS marathons that I get sucked into) they did have a commercial saying "what will Lee do in retaliation" or something like that. I think Keith said he promised Regal he wouldn't touch Kross before Takeover. So I want to see Lee come out, maybe with an eye patch on, looking to kill Kross, only for security and/or wrestlers to stop him and he just bulldozes through all of them.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Do people really watch the show with "I wonder how this will do in the ratings" mindset? Because we get false narratives about quality that way and it's really annoying. These same shows could have happened pre USA NXT and no one would be b*tching about quality like they do nowadays.


----------



## Ham and Egger

No Dynamite tonight. Guess I'll watch NXT on Wednesday for once!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296191535319523331


----------



## One Shed

Actually watching live for the first time in forever. Will they do anything to keep viewers to stick around?


----------



## One Shed

Ow, that shot on Gargano looked nasty.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ridge should have won that. Good match though.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

TD Stinger said:


> Ridge should have won that. Good match though.


Agreed


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im assuming since Kross and Lee arent advertised theyll just do a video package to hype up the match?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296220259704352769


----------



## Chan Hung

Is this show taped? Anyhow, Dakota is so fucking sexy!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chan Hung said:


> Is this show taped? Anyhow, Dakota is so fucking sexy!


Yes


----------



## Ham and Egger

That Kamea girl had some decent offense.


----------



## One Shed

Raquel just straight up murdering bitches.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Raquel is fucking awesome to watch. I can't wait when she gets a proper push.


----------



## TD Stinger

The fact Raquel came back here instead of the PPV tells you Io is winning. I mean, it was obvious already, but this made it even more obvious. Not really a complaint, just what I noticed.


----------



## One Shed

So is Antifa just not interested in attacking the Performance Center when NXT is on?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Isiah needs a theme that has some Travis Scott vibes. I mean he's kinda already got some of his persona.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah that fall Gargano took was nasty as fuck. This trio of latinos is better than the ones on Raw.


----------



## scshaastin

Lheurch said:


> So is Antifa just not interested in attacking the Performance Center when NXT is on?


Maybe they are from NXT

Nexus 2.0 lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun 6 man tag. They’re doing a good job of keeping Escobar strong.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This has to be the near the end of the UE run on NXT. They need to move on already.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

And just like that, Adam Cole may have become the top face on NXT. This guys is just too good.


----------



## RapShepard

That was a good promo from Pat


----------



## One Shed

Is there anyone in the universe who will be buying an 11 song HHH album?


----------



## Ham and Egger

That video got me hyped for that Lee/Cross match. I'm still thinking that there will be a fuck finish to protect both guys.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Cole / Mcafee segment was great and I enjoyed the women’s tag too.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Holy shit that hype video gave me the goosebumps.


----------



## Piehound

Lheurch said:


> Is there anyone in the universe who will be buying an 11 song HHH album?


I'm sure he's got family somewhere.. He'll probably buy a bunch himself to use as Christmas presents and such


----------



## One Shed

Piehound said:


> I'm sure he's got family somewhere.. He'll probably buy a bunch himself to use as Christmas presents and such


I got major Ultimate Warrior comic vibes from that commercial. Track #3 is probably called Destrucity.


----------



## Piehound

Anyone else they could drag into this match?


----------



## Asuka842

The opener was really good minus that scary drop Johnny took. Holland looked impressive, the guy has potential.

Santos has such presence, potentially a future NXT Champ imo.

The Cole/Pat segment was good.

Raquel returning was no surprise. Her vs. Rhea at some point please. As much as I like Dakota, Io shouldn't lose the belt this soon.

The Women's tag was fun, and Rhea damn near killing MM was badass. Those two on the TK please. Also I'm glad Shotzi got the pin.

It'd be really stupid for Lee to lose so soon either.

The ME was really good, and Finn vs. Thatcher sounds awesome. But WOW did Triple H make a statement with that finish.


----------



## scshaastin

No Keith Lee or Kross on a PPV lead in show... ok?


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall a good show.

But Dream man, thats going to blow up in your face eventually.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Finn Balor is nearly 40 and he’s still wasting his time in NXT. That is embarrassing. He should be using his time to become a main event level draw and wasting his career there. It’s like AJ Styles wasting his years in TNA when he deserved better.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

There taking there time with this, I don't think Candice want to talk to you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296244086568091657


----------



## CM Buck

TheGreatBanana said:


> Finn Balor is nearly 40 and he’s still wasting his time in NXT. That is embarrassing. He should be using his time to become a main event level draw and wasting his career there. It’s like AJ Styles wasting his years in TNA when he deserved better.


He requested it. Wanted to do a player coach type role and also stick it to Vince for his use of him.

Decent go home show. I second rain with priest needing to win. I think he vs dream will be a great first challenge feud.

I'm also surprised Holland isn't getting crucified for that botch on here. Been a few hours and no rage feud. Good job guyd


----------



## The Sheik

scshaastin said:


> No Keith Lee or Kross on a PPV lead in show... ok?


The video package was all they needed to hype the match.


----------



## Carter84

I'm pissed that Ridge didn't win, that was the first time he has lost clean, what a freakin waste, They build him nxt uk as a strong as possible, he comes over the states and lost in his second match, wtf was the point, I know its not about losing, I get that , kross hasn't lost yet, ridge has hug potential to be a megastar, i get Johnny is the top heel now in ns as Adam cole is now top face so you have to balance each side.

Skipped Dakotas match think she is bland and doesn't bring anything good, just my opinion on her, some may like her that's cool too, if IO loses she should be called up to raw as she is so exciting to watch, she sold the boot off long legs raquel great,

Thae promo off pat mcafee was the best I've have heard from someone who ain't ever wrestled before, he has all the attributes to go far in nxt, now if he can go in the ring with the way he talks, we might just be looking at the next big star in wwe, his facial expression after adam cole took security out was sweet, really looking forward to takeover on sat, especially there match.

Gonna watch the second half now.


----------



## Kishido

Ok I tried but I haven't got this whole tourney shit?

Why was it Balor against Velvet? Haven't they fought last week with Kushida?


----------



## tommo010

I know they did the whole crash pad and pull away cut with Rhea's Power bomb on Martinez but damn in terms of how it was booked that was pure "Brutality"


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## toontownman

Kishido said:


> Ok I tried but I haven't got this whole tourney shit?
> 
> Why was it Balor against Velvet? Haven't they fought last week with Kushida?


They had two matches comprised of the losers from the other matches that werent pinned. Tad convoluted.


----------



## TD Stinger

Emmanuelle said:


>


One of the best promo packages they've ever done.


----------



## Chris22

Breezango are getting their shot against Imperium for the NXT Championship this week, i kinda hope they win, they really deserve it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298437518967398403


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm not sure what to think of NXT going forward with Raw just plucking Lee from the roster just like that.

But I'm interested in the Tag Title match and the Women's tag.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298717694531792907


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298720672579899398


----------



## Chris22

I'm hoping Kross' injury isn't that serious and that he isn't forced to relinquish it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chris22 said:


> I'm hoping Kross' injury isn't that serious and that he isn't forced to relinquish it.



It wouldn't seem so from his social media and the way they're building it up. He just posted on instagram that the "Karrion Kross era has begun" 30 minutes ago.


Id love to see Balor be his first challenger tbh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEXob4bjk3p/


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

There are strong rumors of Karrion Kross dropping the title according to Fightful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Sucks for Kross if true but would make for an exciting show if they crown a new champion tonight.

If they have to crown a new champion right now, is probably go with Balor.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Damn Kross.


----------



## SAMCRO

God damn it.....


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn, I wonder how long hes out for???


----------



## Chris22

I haven't been this upset since Finn Balor relinquished his Universal Championship.


----------



## Mainboy

Wade <3


----------



## Chelsea

This is sad.


----------



## Trophies

How long does a separated shoulder take to heal? Doesn’t seem like the NXT champ defends the title that much. He could’ve kept it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sucks. Whatever you think of his talent you don’t want to see that happen to anyone.

Cut a great promo though.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man. Fuck.


----------



## Chris22

I need Breezango to win and cheer me up lol!


----------



## Chelsea

I blame it on Barrett, he brought the Bad News with him.


----------



## dcruz

If Scarlett is out too then I take it they really don't plan on ever using her as a wrestler on her own any time soon cause there wouldn't be a better occasion to do so lol mess.
They might as well come back in the main roster now.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Trophies said:


> How long does a separated shoulder take to heal? Doesn’t seem like the NXT champ defends the title that much. He could’ve kept it.



It was at least a grade 2 separation which is 2-4 weeks. Looked to me to be a grade 3 which is 8-12. Anything higher than a grade 3 is rare but you're looking at 3-6 months.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is it Lesnar's able to hold the world title for months upon months without defending it, but if guys like Kross are gonna be out for a month they have to be stripped of their title? Shits not fair. I know we don't know how long he's gonna be out, but if its less than 3 months he should've been able to keep it and just do promos.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I thought it was just a psyche out. It sucks, but now anything can happen with the title. Probably Ciampa until Kross returns.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

I can’t believe some are surprised with Kross’s promo. That guy is a natural on the mic


----------



## TD Stinger

Cole was already Champion for a long time. And Dream is out of the question right now. So I would guess Balor or Ciampa as next champion.

Id go Balor to get it on a big name.


----------



## Chris22

dcruz said:


> If Scarlett is out too then I take it they really don't plan on ever using her as a wrestler on her own any time soon cause there wouldn't be a better occasion to do so lol mess.
> They might as well come back in the main roster now.


They could always have her stalk whoever becomes NXT Champion, like lurk in the background or something, like keeping an eye on the title until Karrion comes back.


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm so sick the two CAWS from Imperium being here, WALTER's the only one worth a fuck from that team.


----------



## SAMCRO

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I thought it was just a psyche out. It sucks, but now anything can happen with the title. Probably Ciampa until Kross returns.


Yeah i'd love for Ciampa to get it until Kross gets back, dude deserves it he's constantly lost and been booked like shit since his face turn.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just thinking of all the footballers who have separated their shoulders, I reckon Kross could well be out for 3-4 months.

What an unfortunate occurrence though, they push him to the moon and he unfortunately gets injured.

Ciampa or Balor for the title next imo.


----------



## the_hound

i'm gonna guess daddy, balor, gargano, dunne and hopefully walter and thatcher


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298776620325433344


----------



## SAMCRO

Has there ever been two wrestlers who look more like CAWs than Barthel and Aichner? jesus generic as generic gets. Neither have a personality, just two dudes in black trunks who put their hands behind their backs and stare blankly.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dango looks huge in NXT compared to almost everyone else, lol.


----------



## Chris22

Breezango won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## TD Stinger

Sweet. Legit happy for Dango. He’s really impressed me recently.


----------



## SAMCRO

NXT's tag division is so thin, feels like its just Breezango, Imperium and Undisputed Era, they desperately need to make some new teams.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Holy Shit! Fandango's been with the company since 2006 and this is his first major title. 
These guys deserved it and we needed it after the Kross situation. 
Bravo!


----------



## TD Stinger

Ciampa back. Interested to see what he does. Has to be something with Goldy.


----------



## Chris22

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Holy Shit! Fandango's been with the company since 2006 and this is his first major title.
> These guys deserved it and we needed it after the Kross situation.
> Bravo!


Breeze's first title too. I'm so happy for them both.


----------



## SAMCRO

Um wasn't Ciampa supposed to return next? why is Jake Atlas coming out for a match?

Edit
Oh shit didn't think Ciampa would be wrestling! just thought it was gonna be a promo.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ciampa's back in trunks!!! thank god i hated the pants attire.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> NXT's tag division is so thin, feels like its just Breezango, Imperium and Undisputed Era, they desperately need to make some new teams.


WWE in general need solid tag teams. AOP going back down would be a nice start


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> NXT's tag division is so thin, feels like its just Breezango, Imperium and Undisputed Era, they desperately need to make some new teams.


Yep its bad.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298781702936920064


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Ciampa's back in trunks!!! thank god i hated the pants attire.


Same here. So he's a heel now?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I forgot how much I hated Ciampa being announced as from Milwaukee. It makes no sense.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ciampa's heel!! YES!

Put the NXT title on this man ASAP. He would be the perfect guy to hold the belt until Kross returns.


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298781702936920064


Maybe, leaving Cole the face?


----------



## Chan Hung

The referee yelling lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

Time for the Cody Rhodes strecher exit by this young man lol


----------



## Chris22

Wade Barrett is such a handsome man.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ciampa as a heel was needed. His run as a face died after losing to Kross the way he did.


----------



## the_hound

Chan Hung said:


> Time for the Cody Rhodes strecher exit by this young man lol


fuck cody rhodes, thats how you do a stretcher job........none of this 20 plus min jobber matches, stright in and kill the mother fucker from the off.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, Theory is back. Interesting.


----------



## Prosper

Sucks about my boy Kross, he'll be back better than ever though and even more motivated.


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh that tank spot made me laugh my ass off


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> Well, Theory is back. Interesting.


Wait what? I went in the other room for a minute did Theory return on NXT?


----------



## sailord

SAMCRO said:


> Wait what? I went in the other room for a minute did Theory return on NXT?


Yes he did


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match. Happy Shotzi got the win.


----------



## Chris22

Mia Yim really is a lost cause.....


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> Wait what? I went in the other room for a minute did Theory return on NXT?


He interrupted Reed backstage, talked smack, and got slapped for his troubles. Still smirked at the end.


----------



## SAMCRO

sailord said:


> Yes he did


Thats awesome, i never thought he should've been called up so soon anyways, he'll do much better on NXT in the North American Title picture at some point.


----------



## Chris22

I'm intrigued about Regal's NXT Championship announcement, hopefully we get a new champion as soon as possible.


----------



## SAMCRO

Chris22 said:


> I'm intrigued about Regal's NXT Championship announcement, hopefully we get a new champion as soon as possible.


Hopefully theres a battle royal or some kind of match next week where Ciampa wins it, as long as Ciampa wins it i'll be fine.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Eh. I can't get into this. I was looking forward to a new NXT with guys like Kross, Lumis, Lee, Priest at the forefront. Kross and Lumis are hurt, Lee's gone. If they're just gonna go back to main event scene of Ciampa, Gargano and Cole again, I dont have much interest in that to be frank.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wait why on a Tuesday? And that match should be fucking epic!!!


----------



## Prosper

Love Shotzi, hopefully she gets a title match with Io at some point.


----------



## Chris22

4-man 60 minute ironman match?!

I'm pretty hyped!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chan Hung said:


> Wait why on a Tuesday? And that match should be fucking epic!!!











Upcoming WWE NXT episode to be preempted because of USA...


WWE NXT joins AEW Dynamite in being preempted by its network because of coverage for a sports league. Dave Meltzer noted on today’s episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that the September 2nd episode of NXT is expected to be preempted. The USA Network will be airing an NHL Playoff game during...




www.wrestlingforum.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Fatal 4 Way iron man match...Jesus


----------



## the_hound

can only get so erect .....4 way 60 min iron man match


----------



## Prosper

LOL the NXT main event scene is never gonna change. The match is gonna be a MOTY candidate though. I guess they put the gold back on Ciampa.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fatal Four Way 60 minute Iron Man Match? We’ll see how it’s executed, but it sounds like a hell of an idea.


----------



## Chris22

Finn, Gargano, Ciampa & Cole. I'm literally happy with any one of those guy's winning. The match should be fire!

I have a feeling Gargano will win though, as he'll just be keeping the title warm until Karrion comes back. He's only held the NXT Championship for 57 days..


----------



## RainmakerV2

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL the NXT main event scene is never gonna change. The match is gonna be a MOTY candidate though. I guess they put the gold back on Ciampa.


Yeah they need to switch things up in the draft. Guys like KO wanna go back there, let em. I guess Im okay with Balor winning. The little fucker has grown on me over the years.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> Fatal Four Way 60 minute Iron Man Match? We’ll see how it’s executed, but it sounds like a hell of an idea.


I assume its gonna be whoever has the most pinfalls at the end of the 60 minutes gets the title, but yeah its gonna be interesting to see iron man rules apply to a fatal 4 way. The Scramble match is the closest we've came to this kind of match.


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> I assume its gonna be whoever has the most pinfalls at the of the 60 minutes gets the title, but yeah its gonna be interesting to see iron man rules apply to a fatal 4 way.


I get that. When I say executed I mean how clean will the match be. It can be pretty easy to screw a match like this up.


----------



## Prosper

Chris22 said:


> Mia Yim really is a lost cause.....


I actually like Mia Yim, but she can't get a win to save her life.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah they need to switch things up in the draft. Guys like KO wanna go back there, let em. I guess Im okay with Balor winning. The little fucker has grown on me over the years.


Not a fan of KO, but he would be a solid choice to draft back down for sure. I wouldn't mind Balor or Ciampa winning. Just please don't give it to Gargano or Cole again.


----------



## SAMCRO

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL the NXT main event scene is never gonna change. The match is gonna be a MOTY candidate though. I guess they put the gold back on Ciampa.


They really aint got much choice, those 4 are really the only main eventers thats left due to injuries and Lee being called up. But i'm perfectly fine with a reinvigorated heel Ciampa getting the gold back, at least now Gargano is also a heel so he wont be feuding with him.


----------



## SAMCRO

prosperwithdeen said:


> I actually like Mia Yim, but she can't get a win to save her life.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of KO, but he would be a solid choice to draft back down for sure. I wouldn't mind Balor or Ciampa winning. Just please don't give it to Gargano or Cole again.


Yeah theres no way in hell Cole gets the belt back already, and Gargano's heel run has been a total flop i don't see them giving him the belt. Balor and Ciampa is the only two imo who are likely to win it. Just praying its Ciampa he'd be much more entertaining as a crazy loose cannon heel champion.


----------



## Prosper

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah theres no way in hell Cole gets the belt back already, and Gargano's heel run has been a total flop i don't see them giving him the belt. Balor and Ciampa is the only two imo who are likely to win it. Just praying its Ciampa he'd be a much more entertaining as a crazy loose cannon heel champion.


Yep, I'd also prefer Balor chasing Ciampa for the gold as opposed to the reverse.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hell of a match. Swerve looked great. Never seen a loaded mask before.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Bálor is heel or face? If he’s a face then he’s winning it since the others are heels(I still think Cole is a heel since he’s still part of the Undisputed Era)


----------



## SAMCRO

So i assume the lucha mask was loaded, but its odd it wasn't revealed to us after with Escobar pulling out whatever was inside it. I assume this is gonna be a recurring thing with his matches now until everyone finds out whats inside the mask.


----------



## sailord

Good cw match and the heel doing heel things to get the win


----------



## SAMCRO

So is Barrett on commentary a one night thing or is he here permanently?


----------



## sailord

These promos from Balor I have been enjoying


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Upcoming WWE NXT episode to be preempted because of USA...
> 
> 
> WWE NXT joins AEW Dynamite in being preempted by its network because of coverage for a sports league. Dave Meltzer noted on today’s episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that the September 2nd episode of NXT is expected to be preempted. The USA Network will be airing an NHL Playoff game during...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!

On a side note..is it me or does it seem like these guys could turn on Adam Cole? Just a random thought


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chan Hung said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> On a side note..is it me or does it seem like these guys could turn on Adam Cole? Just a random thought


It’s not just you. I feel the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Chan Hung said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> On a side note..is it me or does it seem like these guys could turn on Adam Cole? Just a random thought


I'd love that, its high time they split up anyways, i'd love to see Cole on his own as a face.


----------



## Rankles75

SAMCRO said:


> So is Barrett on commentary a one night thing or is he here permanently?


Just a one off, apparently.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i'd love to see a Kyle O'Reilly singles run, dude could easily be NXT champion if built up enough.


----------



## TD Stinger

KOR seemed like he was leading TUE there. Interesting.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> KOR seemed like he was leading TUE there. Interesting.


Yeah the foreshadowing of UE turning on Cole is definitely there, they was all out there being heels while Cole was nowhere to be found, and yeah definitely looked like Kyle was leading them. I assume the reason would be because Cole's shit with Pat caused them to lose their tag title match and he only cares about himself and not the team.

Would be a perfect way to have him lose the title match next week by his own boys fucking him over, like you fucked our title match over we're fucking yours over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> KOR seemed like he was leading TUE there. Interesting.


I got the opposite from the ending. Kyle looked remorse when Roddy & Bobby were attacking Drake, he even bailed on them early. Maybe a Kyle face turn in the plots to side with the newly face Cole.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I got the opposite from the ending. Kyle looked remorse when Roddy & Bobby were attacking Drake, he even bailed on them early. Maybe a Kyle face turn in the plots to side with the newly face Cole.


I’ll have to rewatch it later. I thought KOR told them to get the chair.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Rhea turns heel tonight, yay or nay?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah the foreshadowing of UE turning on Cole is definitely there, they was all out there being heels while Cole was nowhere to be found, and yeah definitely looked like Kyle was leading them. I assume the reason would be because Cole's shit with Pat caused them to lose their tag title match and he only cares about himself and not the team.
> 
> Would be a perfect way to have him lose the title match next week by his own boys fucking him over, like you fucked our title match over we're fucking yours over.


Yeah don't see them completely spliting up TUE. Kyle looked remorse when Roddy & Bobby were attacking Drake and he left on them early when Dain came out. If anything Kyle showed face tendencies to side with the newly face Cole. The closest I see them doing is Cole/Kyle against Roddy/Bobby but even that is a reach. TUE probably will never split especially since Cole's callup is still on the horizon. The TUE boys are just biding time until it's perfect to call them up.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah don't see them completely spliting up TUE. Kyle looked remorse when Roddy & Bobby were attacking Drake and he left on them early when Dain came out. If anything Kyle showed face tendencies to side with the newly face Cole. The closest I see them doing is Cole/Kyle against Roddy/Bobby but even that is a reach. TUE probably will never split especially since Cole's callup is still on the horizon. The TUE boys are just biding time until it's perfect to call them up.


I dunno i don't see the logic behind teaming Cole and O'Reilly up, makes no sense, the only reason i could see UE turning on Cole would be because of Cole's feud with Pat screwing their title match over, and it was Kyle and Bobby who had their title match fucked over because of Cole going over to Pat and getting in his face. 

I don't see why Kyle would split with Bobby and Roddy to align with Cole. I mean what would Bobby and Roddy's reason for turning on Cole be if not about the Pat McAfee stuff?


----------



## Piehound

Did they just advertise Beezedango and Swerve vs TUE for Tue? I thought the 4 way was supposed to take the hour..


----------



## SAMCRO

Piehound said:


> Did they just advertise Beezedango and Swerve vs TUE for Tue? I thought the 4 way was supposed to take the hour..


The show is 2 hours, that stuff will take place in the first hour i imagine.


----------



## TD Stinger

Piehound said:


> Did they just advertise Beezedango and Swerve vs TUE for Tue? I thought the 4 way was supposed to take the hour..


Show is 2 hours. And the its Legado Del Fantasma, not TUE.


----------



## Piehound

SAMCRO said:


> The show is 2 hours, that stuff will take place in the first hour i imagine.


Ahh - k - Thanks. I somehow missed that it was gonna be a 2 hour show.


----------



## SAMCRO

Piehound said:


> Ahh - k - Thanks. I somehow missed that it was gonna be a 2 hour show.


NXT has been 2 hours for a long time now, almost ever since they got on USA, you just coming back to it after not watching it for a while?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> I dunno i don't see the logic behind teaming Cole and O'Reilly up, makes no sense, the only reason i could see UE turning on Cole would be because of Cole's feud with Pat screwing their title match over, and it was Kyle and Bobby who had their title match fucked over because of Cole going over to Pat and getting in his face.
> 
> I don't see why Kyle would split with Bobby and Roddy to align with Cole. I mean what would Bobby and Roddy's reason for turning on Cole be if not about the Pat McAfee stuff?


Like I said even that is a reach, a full split doesn't seem likely. Kyle wouldn't have seemed remorseful during their segment and bailed on them if the plan was to turn those 3 on Cole. Kyle acted like a face there after the match while Roddy & Bobby were heeling it up.

The truth is everyone just wants to see TUE split so they can get what they want and that's Adam Cole as a stand alone face. But in reality there's a great chance they'll never split because of a callup and they greatly benefit what Adam Cole lacks in the size department.


----------



## Piehound

SAMCRO said:


> NXT has been 2 hours for a long time now, almost ever since they got on USA, you just coming back to it after not watching it for a while?


It is quite possible I had a wee, tiny, bit of the drink tonight. Purely for medicinal purposes you understand....


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

A lot of shit happened tonight. And I was intrigued throughout the show.

*Sucks that Kross had to relinquish the title. I know he is a very polarizing character in NXT, but it sucks to see anyone drop a title like that. That said, he cut a damn good promo on his way out. You forget with all the spooky stuff of his gimmick that the guy is a great talker. Wouldn't surprise me if the next time we see him is Raw or SD.

*Very happy for Breezango. I think this is Breeze's and Dango's first titles in WWE and it's well deserved. Match overall was solid though it could have been better. Breezango vs. Legado Del Fantasma for the titles in the future is the way to go.

*Ciampa's return wasn't what I expected because I thought he would just cut a promo. He looked great. The mask looked cool. And thank God he's a heel again. His run as a face was never meant to last. When he came back last year, they kind of had to turn him face because of the way he returned. But that run fizzled out when Kross squashed him. So he comes out, squashes Atlas (poor Atlas), and looks strong as hell.

And then, not only does he Catapult Atlas into the bottom of the ring, but then DDT's Atlas off the stretcher. So yeah, he's a heel again. And I'm here for it.

*I laughed my ass off at Shotzi running over Stone's leg again. The match with Mia and Shotzi was a fine little match. I liked the suplexes they hit on each other. Happy that Shotzi won. Hope she continues to rise up the card.

*The Four Way next week is going to be something. I mean, that is going to be a hard match to lay out and script and I'm interested to see how they lay it out or execute it. Ciampa or Balor to win.

*Swerve vs. Escobar was really good. Swerve looked great with his flurry offense at the end and Escobar was great as the heel selling for him. The loaded mask was a new touch, and a nice way to help Escobar retain while Swerve looked strong in defeat.

*KOR in singles action is good shit. We need to see more of that. I thought he and Drake had a nice little match. Loved the finish. And I really felt like KOR was trying to take control of TUE in this segment which should be interesting down the line.

*Main event was fine. Really a way to further the feud with Rhea and Mercedes and make Raquel look good and I think it accomplished that. Makes you wonder whats next for all of these pieces in the women's division. I'm interested to find out.

So yeah, a news worthy and overall fun episode of NXT.


----------



## SAMCRO

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Like I said even that is a reach, a full split doesn't seem likely. Kyle wouldn't have seemed remorseful during their segment and bailed on them if the plan was to turn those 3 on Cole. Kyle acted like a face there after the match while Roddy & Bobby were heeling it up.
> 
> The truth is everyone just wants to see TUE split so they can get what they want and that's Adam Cole as a stand alone face. But in reality there's a great chance they'll never split because of a callup and they greatly benefit what Adam Cole lacks in the size department.


Yeah watching it back O'Reilly was acting remorseful, and saying "Seriously?" when Roddy and Bobby went to get the chairs, i don't know where its going though, as i said breaking O'Reilly away from them and going with Cole would be kinda odd, not sure what the story would be there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah watching it back O'Reilly was acting remorseful, and saying "Seriously?" when Roddy and Bobby went to get the chairs, i don't know where its going though, as i said breaking O'Reilly away from them and going with Cole would be kinda odd, not sure what the story would be there.


Right, Cole/Kyle v. Roddy/Bobby makes no sense in the long run. Honestly, old man H probably doesn't even know what he's doing with TUE right now lol


----------



## Asuka842

Sucks that Kross had to give up the title so soon. But ironically it seems this promo has made him more interesting than he ever was in NXT before. Also Scarlett looked like she was about to cry when listening to him, she must feel terrible for her man. Speaking of Scarlett, I hope they keep finding ways to use her even with Kross out.

I'd got with Balor or Gargano to win the IM match myself.

Shotzi is still fun, and Mia hinting at a call up perhaps?

Escobar is such a good heel.

Congrats to Breezango.

The ME was awesome. Damn is Raquel strong AF! We'll have to see her in longer matches, but she could end up being everything that WWE wants Nia to be. Rhea, wow! Someone her size shouldn't be able to bump the way she can, and she clearly was committed to helping her friend Raquel look good tonight.

So Rhea has set up for feuds with Mercedes, Raquel, and Io now. I wonder which one they'll run with first?

Good show.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

So, Dijak gets overlooked for the ironman match and Mia gets beat by the cosplayer in unspectacular fashion. Think its safe to say that Dom and Mia are going to the main roster, possibly as Retribution members?


----------



## Rankles75

Great to see Raquel pick up a big win. Obviously, Rhea will end up going over her in the end, but hopefully this leads to a push.


----------



## Piers

Can't believe this is Fandango and Breeze's first titles, really happy for them.


----------



## Carter84

*As much as I think Adam Cole is by far the best wrestler in nxt and in the top three in all wwe, My fellow Iriwh fella Prinxe Balor, Should win. He went there for this reason to prove why he is one of the most entertaining and best wrestler in the world, If not him then Adam Cole BAY BAY!!*


----------



## Carter84

Congratulations to Breezango, bout time they won something, they are well deserved. Long legs raquel winning was sweet too, but what feckmare they doing with Rhea??


----------



## TD Stinger

@MarkyWhipwreck 

You were right, I must have been distracted at the end of that segment. Seems more likely KOR is turning face or something. Though I don't know if they could have KOR and Cole turn face and have Roddy and Fish stay heel. I mean, I don't know, one side is much more interesting than the other. But, it's intriguing either way.


----------



## fabi1982

Very good show. Sad that Kross had to give up the title, seems to be a more serious injury, or they are actually bringing him directly to the MR.

Think the F4Wis a good decision and the only 4 people worth a shot, Balor for the win, I hope.

Breezango champa finally, happy for them!!

CW champ match was good and the ending was very well done, just bring me the 6man next week!!

womens tag was good as well, good showing from all 4(5).

KOR is just so likeble even as a heel. Fun match and I am interested if they actually split up TUE and have Kyle go face.

I again was very much entertained!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Obviously the main talking point for the show tonight is the Iron Man match. Those hard enough to do as is with 2 guys. But now you have 4? That's a lot of moving parts. So I'm very interested to see how they execute this match. Should be a fun one.

But you also have a 6 man street fight with Swerve and Breezango vs. LDF which should also be fun and Thatch vs. Reed. So looking like a fun show tonight. Just hope the women can get in there too.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thread is beyond dead. 👀


----------



## TD Stinger

Super fun match. The forklift spy was awesome.


----------



## TD Stinger

Good squash for Candice.


----------



## Chan Hung

Garganos new theme, i like. Better than the old one


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Ciampa might take this with the last entrance and commentators selling him as a major threat. He also was the one that put over Kross and turned heel after so...


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Like Candice is going to try to manipulate Tegan on her side


----------



## Chan Hung

Lemme guess, ends in a screwy tie..like 2 and 2


----------



## Chan Hung

That fucking sucked


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Balor to win it next week then.


----------



## Chan Hung

^ Yep, Prediction Balor wins, UE turns on Cole.


----------



## TD Stinger

So yeah, me personally, don’t love the idea of doing a 60 minute match for that to lead to another match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bro that shit was lame lol


----------



## SAMCRO

What total fucking shit, sit there for an hour straight watching this match only to get no winner. And worst of all Ciampa didn't win and who knows what the fuck he's gonna do now, go after the North American Title? He's a bit beyond that belt imo though.

Now next week we got two guys who i don't really wanna see with the title in the title match.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

SAMCRO said:


> What total fucking shit, sit there for an hour straight watching this match only to get no winner. And worst of all Ciampa didn't win and who knows what the fuck he's gonna do now, go after the North American Title? He's a bit beyond that belt imo though.
> 
> Now next week we got two guys who i don't really wanna see with the title in the title match.


Balor wins next week. Cole feuds with O'Reilly, possibly on the main roster, and Ciampa is Balor's heel challenger.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Glad I didn't watch


----------



## Prosper

Hahaha I’m so glad I read the spoilers what a waste of time


----------



## DammitChrist

WWEfan4eva said:


> Glad I didn't watch


You missed out on a great 60-Minute Iron Man match (despite the finish) then with all 4 of those great wrestlers.

Kudos to Johnny Gargano, Adam Cole, Finn Balor, and Tommaso Ciampa for busting their asses off for the WHOLE hour.

Hopefully, Balor vs Cole next week will be a really fun NXT title match.

Edit:

I honestly would've preferred an actual winner and a new NXT Champion tonight though.


----------



## Asuka842

Reed vs. Thatcher was good.

Kacy will win a match in NXT one day, one day.

Rhea vs. Mercedes in a steel cage sounds awesome. Please don't let it end with a screwy door spot.

The main event, as a match, was good and I enjoyed it. But to call the finish "underwhelming" would be an understatement. First of all, the timing was off. The ref clearly had to make a fast count, a really blatant fast count, to cover for the face that he didn't start the count until there was two seconds left on the clock.

And second, a fatal-four way hour-long match, that fans invested half the show in watching after being promised "a new champion will be crowned" ends in a non-finish, just to set up a normal singles match, that's very cheap and disappointing frankly.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Good episode but I was really pulling for Balor to take it there during the last 20 seconds man it was so damn close lol, Balor/Cole next week is fine but Finn should very well go over this time because Cole does not need it back again he needs to move up.


----------



## tommo010

Another "Super Tuesday" gotta wonder if they are stealthily moving NxT to Tuesday nights to avoid the ratings war with AEW


----------



## Carter84

*Watching now. Found this!*
*







*​


----------



## TD Stinger

tommo010 said:


> Another "Super Tuesday" gotta wonder if they are stealthily moving NxT to Tuesday nights to avoid the ratings war with AEW


They're only there for now because of the NHL Playoffs being on USA Network this month. I mean the main reason NXT was moved to a 2 hour show live on USA Network was to compete with AEW.

That's why I imagine they did that finish they did last night, to get another title match on a show that's not on their normal night.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Good thing I read the spoilers and decided to watch impact instead. Meanwhile on impact, they crowned a new champion so I am happy I made the right decision


----------



## tommo010

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Good thing I read the spoilers and decided to watch impact instead. Meanwhile on impact, they crowned a new champion so I am happy I made the right decision


I refuse to watch Impact now they ruined Rosemary


----------



## TripleG

I wasn't too keen on the gimmick of the main event going in. If this were a shoot, I'd think a 4 way Iron Man would be super easy to end in a tie and it makes what they booked seem like the expected outcome rather than a shock.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm honestly disappointed that they had Candice bring up her friendship with Tegan instead of Io. No one cares about Tegan. Give us a feud with some real heat.*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm honestly disappointed that they had Candice bring up her friendship with Tegan instead of Io. No one cares about Tegan. Give us a feud with some real heat.*


Well, I think Candice/Tegan been friends for a longer then Io

I think after, Candice will go after Io


----------



## MEMS

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Good thing I read the spoilers and decided to watch impact instead. Meanwhile on impact, they crowned a new champion so I am happy I made the right decision


Believe me there is nothing on Impact that can even come close to the match those 4 put on.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Will they show the Dinner between Tegan & Candice on NXT?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

No hockey on USA Network on Wednesday but NXT still set for Tuesday


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope Balor wins tonight


----------



## TD Stinger

Keep the bullshit out of Balor vs. Cole, please? Really looking forward to the cage match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303417151127199745


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I Guess the Steel Cage Match is closing the Show


----------



## TD Stinger

Interesting that they’re opening with this. Guess it’s an extension of last week’s match. Whoever wins, just no dumb fuckery.


----------



## MEMS

Cole/Balor >>>>> Drew/Orton >> Mox/MJF >>>>>>>>> Kross/Lee


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

TD Stinger said:


> Interesting that they’re opening with this. Guess it’s an extension of last week’s match. Whoever wins, just no dumb fuckery.


Possible Spoiler



Spoiler



During Wrestling Observer Live, Bryan Alvarez noted that he was told that we’re not getting a clean 1, 2, 3 in the middle of the ring. He said that shenanigans are expected in the NXT Title match this week.

He made it very clear that he was not told the winner. Alvarez also noted that he believes that NXT will get a new champion this week, but the finish could be controversial.

This is very interesting because both Cole and Balor are technically heels. Adam Cole did work as a babyface in his feud with Pat McAfee at TakeOver, so it’s plausible he will work as the babyface against Balor.










POSSIBLE HUGE SPOILER For WWE NXT Tonight


Finn Balor and Adam Cole will battle on NXT this week for the NXT Title. This match happened because a four-way iron man match didn’t produce a winner.




www.ringsidenews.com









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

They bill Cole as 20lbs heavier even though Finn is very clearly bigger. Adam Cole would be lucky to be 150lbs


----------



## Stellar

Well, if Balor wins this they will have to do a whole lot to make him interesting for me.

Makes sense for the steel cage match to end the show.


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Possible Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> During Wrestling Observer Live, Bryan Alvarez noted that he was told that we’re not getting a clean 1, 2, 3 in the middle of the ring. He said that shenanigans are expected in the NXT Title match this week.
> 
> He made it very clear that he was not told the winner. Alvarez also noted that he believes that NXT will get a new champion this week, but the finish could be controversial.
> 
> This is very interesting because both Cole and Balor are technically heels. Adam Cole did work as a babyface in his feud with Pat McAfee at TakeOver, so it’s plausible he will work as the babyface against Balor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POSSIBLE HUGE SPOILER For WWE NXT Tonight
> 
> 
> Finn Balor and Adam Cole will battle on NXT this week for the NXT Title. This match happened because a four-way iron man match didn’t produce a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ringsidenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As i predicted .....UE to turn on Cole?


----------



## Chris22

Let's go Finn!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Finn is definitely winning...he took the last fall in the iron man match 

Adam Cole literally looks more tiny every week


----------



## shadow_spinner

A good thing about this match going on first is that you never know when it's going to end. It can last 15 minutes or 45 minutes. No need to worry about (ugh they only got 6 minutes left, match is about to end now".


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is pretty good. Least its not too slow


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a face vs face match? Hmmmmm


----------



## Ham and Egger

I can't wait when Adam Cole makes it to the main roster and has to stand face to face with a guy like Braun or Roman. Its gonna be comical.


----------



## TD Stinger

Match was really picking up before the break. These 2 have good chemistry.


----------



## shadow_spinner

This is an Adam Cole Takeover style match. This can get epic


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can't do a world title match without using a figure four.


----------



## SAMCRO

I just had to jump on here and say what a god damn great match this has been, jesus.


----------



## MEMS

Amazing stuff here.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good opener. Not slow...not the typical boring slow AEW match that goes on too long.


----------



## Chan Hung

Finn selling his leg.


----------



## Chris22

Yep! I'm loving this match, they are working so well together.


----------



## Chan Hung

I prefer the NXT audience than the Thunderdome. Anyone else??


----------



## Chan Hung

NEW CHAMPION FINN BALOR!!!  AWESOME FUCKING MATCH. CLEAN FINISH!!!


----------



## MEMS

Holy crap. Now THAT is NXT. Nothing better.


----------



## Chris22

Is Wade Barrett properly signed? He's doing a great job on commentary.

Finn is the new NXT Champion!!!! So happy for him. Clean finish too, maybe that 'report' was bullshit as always.


----------



## Piehound

Excellent match!! No shenanigans!


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Prince is once again NXT champion!


----------



## Chan Hung

MEMS said:


> Holy crap. Now THAT is NXT. Nothing better.


That was fucking great. That's how you start a show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Great match. Great finish. That’s the kind of match that makes that title proud.


----------



## C Payne

Oh snap...Balor won. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Bravo to both guys, that had to have been the best NXT match this year imo, never slowed down, just banging out moves left and right killing each other the whole time.

And that finish was fucking awesome, looked like he was supposed to do Bloody Sunday, but didn't get him over and turned it into a single underhook facebuster from the top rope, looked nasty as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yep, good chemistry. Not boring. Clean finish. Fucking A+ match! Thats how its done. Take notes AEW.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Trips can book better then Vince


----------



## Chris22

Guys! Finn Balor Vs. Karrion Kross is gonna be so good!


----------



## Piehound

Chris22 said:


> Guys! Finn Balor Vs. Karrion Kross is gonna be so good!


Kross vs Demon was 1st thing that popping in my head when I read that..


----------



## TD Stinger

Wouldn’t mind Io vs. Shotzi as the next title match.


----------



## Chris22

TD Stinger said:


> Wouldn’t mind Io vs. Shotzi as the next title match.


OMG! They just teased it!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Too sweet from Finn and Cole...... 

Aliyah is sexy af. Would mark if they can get her more screen time and not be a perennial jobber.


----------



## Chan Hung

That was a fun segment! Shotzi vs Io would be fun.

Also Robert Stone is a fun jobber geek i like him.

I like how this show is going by fast. WELL PACED!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Piehound said:


> Kross vs Demon was 1st thing that popping in my head when I read that..


That be fucking sweet!


----------



## SAMCRO

Hot damn Candice looking fine as fuck in that outfit.


----------



## Chris22

Does anyone really care about Candice/Tegan, they both bore the life clean out of me.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Meltzer and Alvarez full of shit again???!!! No way!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Heel Johnny Gargano is the drizzling shits. Its not entertaining in the slightest. Just him and wife off the show and on the main roster already. They're not elevating anybody.


----------



## Rankles75

So, the UE turning on Cole next week and siding with Balor?


----------



## Ham and Egger

This jobber is showing some personality!


----------



## TD Stinger

Honestly want to see more of the enhancemwnt guy after this.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Kushida!


----------



## Chris22

I really don't like Velveteen Dream, i never did.

I love Breezango!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally Kushida is doing something. It’s been too damn long for a guy with his talent.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who gives a shit about Kushida these days? Dude is a flop!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Candice and Tegan actually need to have a run as a heel tag team...they be perfect for once Riot Squad wins the titles...and Tegan needs an edge anyway


----------



## Chris22

NXT Tag Team Championship match next week should be great!

LOL at Fandango saying Imperium have no sizzle!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I'm really hoping Breezango retains next week. Give them a decent run so they can put over a young team proper.


----------



## Chris22

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I'm really hoping Breezango retains next week. Give them a decent run so they can put over a young team proper.


Yeah, i really hope they get a good long reign. It's well deserved.


----------



## p862011

anyone else finding io's title run boring dont get me wrong she has been having really good matches but its just your typical fighting champion having good matches but no interesting feuds and her inability to cut promos has hindered her run

Rhea was a more interesting champion by far


----------



## Chris22

I'm excited to see Austin Theory back in the ring, NXT is where he needs to be.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I really hope Tegan don't turn heel


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah its good to see Theory back, he never should've left NXT to go to the main roster as quick as he did, NXT is where he needs to be. I'd slowly build him up to win the NA Title at some point.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

So the allegations against Theory have been found to be unfounded?


----------



## Chris22

WWEfan4eva said:


> I really hope Tegan don't turn heel


Turning heel might give her an actual personality so i wouldn't be opposed to it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Austin is bouncing like a pinball for this guy. Bronson looks more and more impressive every time I see him. He's a future NA champion for sure.


----------



## TD Stinger

Theory clearly watched HBK vs. Hogan before this match


----------



## Ham and Egger

TD Stinger said:


> Theory clearly watched HBK vs. Hogan before this match


His selling is making this match 100 times more better.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol did Theory just sell an elbow to head by doing a flip?


----------



## RapShepard

Was Balor vs Cole good?


----------



## SAMCRO

Love that rolling blockbuster Theory does.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Chris22 said:


> Turning heel might give her an actual personality so i wouldn't be opposed to it.


Well I was the one that wanted her to turn heel, but people here didn't


----------



## Piehound

Kowalski's Killer said:


> So the allegations against Theory have been found to be unfounded?


I've not heard one way or the other. My guess is either they were or WWE figured they wouldn't stick for him to be back.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match.



RapShepard said:


> Was Balor vs Cole good?


Thought it was great personally.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> Fun match.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was great personally.


I got home right when Balor was in gorilla, surprised they started with that


----------



## TD Stinger

RapShepard said:


> I got home right when Balor was in gorilla, surprised they started with that


I guess you can look at it since it was Sudden Death, it started the show as kind of a continuation of them match from last week.

Or they just wanted a big way to start the show.


----------



## Chris22

I see there's a TakeOver scheduled for October 4th.

I have tickets to NXT UK TakeOver Dublin, i hope it eventually goes ahead as planned but who knows what could happen. I'm looking forward to seeing NXT UK back every week too.


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> I got home right when Balor was in gorilla, surprised they started with that


Yeah i guess since people was pissed about having to watch an hour long match only to get no winner they wanted to give us one as quickly as possible on this episode.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I need every Bronson match to have that level of selling. It just makes him look much more devastating.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mercedes definitely has the scariest looking mean face of any of the women in WWE.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i guess since people was pissed about having to watch an hour long match only to get no winner they wanted to give us one as quickly as possible on this episode.


That makes sense. I went and got Wing Stop figuring I could pour a drink and watch that and the cage match. Boy was I wrong lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Can they please just release Killian Dain already? its clear they have no desire to do anything significant with him, he just makes random appearances on NXT to lose, i mean they hyped his return up with vignettes and he's done absolutely nothing since coming back except kinda being there.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I think if Mercedes loses, She's going to Raw


----------



## Ham and Egger

SAMCRO said:


> Can they please just release Killian Dain already? its clear they have no desire to do anything significant with him, he just makes random appearances on NXT to lose, i mean they hyped his return up with vignettes and he's done absolutely nothing since coming back except kinda being there.


80% of the roster is "just there". They need bodies to fill up time for their programming.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ham and Egger said:


> 80% of the roster is "just there".


Yeah but did 80% of the roster get vignettes for weeks hyping their arrival on NXT? They acted as if Dain was gonna return to NXT a new man and have this big impact and then nothing. I don't get it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but did 80% of the roster get vignettes for weeks hyping their arrival on NXT? They acted as if Dain was gonna return to NXT a new man and have this big impact and then nothing. I don't get it.


They got new shiny toys like Lee and Cross to put time into and he fell to the wayside. At least right now it looks like they're giving him direction.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’m down for a Dain and Drake team


----------



## Chris22

Is it just me or has Killian Dain lost a good bit of weight? Doesn't look as big he did before.


----------



## scshaastin

RIp tv


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I could see Maverick scrapping around long enough in various capacities to earn himself a hall of fame nod. It's not based on much but a gut feeling.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I'm guessing Tegan/Candice is going to feud


----------



## Stellar

Gargano be like "NOT THE TV!!"..lol


----------



## Piehound

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I could see Maverick scrapping around long enough in various capacities to earn himself a hall of fame nod. It's not based on much but a gut feeling.


Ya know, I could see that as well. He seems willing to do "whatever" and give it his best shot and seems loyal despite "whatever". Those seem to be 2 traits Vince rates highly...


----------



## MEMS

Show has been excellent tonight. Best in a long time.


----------



## Chris22

Mercedes 'Mortal Kombat' Martinez


----------



## RainmakerV2

Am I the only one kinda bothered by the fact these two look like they could kick the shit out of the two guys fighting for the mens title?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole/Balor was the best match WWE has produced all quarantine. Amazing.


----------



## Chris22

Riptide through the table was a pretty cool spot.


----------



## Piehound

Really good NXT tonight..


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ripley needs to go be the RAW champ like tomorrow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Rhea REALLY needed that showing and result. Great main event.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Super fun cage match and a really fun episode of NXT.


----------



## scshaastin

Now someone go wake up Robert Stone


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can someone remind why Rhea is still in NXT again? She is more than primed and ready for the main roster. She is leagues above most of the girls thats been there for a long time.


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*Cole vs. Balor was a great match. A match worthy of that NXT Championship. Started slow, built and built. Nothing too crazy but just a match that was simple in the best way. Loved the finish of Balor hitting the elevated 1916 for the win. He was the best guy to be the champion in this era when they're still trying to get new guys over and all the other top guys didn't make sense at the moment. Well, besides maybe Ciampa, who I assume will make his presence felt eventually. And as we saw with Cole backstage and his promo, he's a face now. And he made it seem like he's not done with Balor. So, things are interesting right now.

*The whole Shotzi/Io thing with Aliyah was kind of set up weird but it was fun just seeing Io get mad and beat someone up for it. And it leads to Io vs. Shotzi next week. I'm down.

*I'm just gonna say this, the Candice and Tegan stuff was lame. Like, we all know what this was building to, the fight at the end. I was hoping that they would either become friends again and be a team or they would just fight and destroy the house. And instead what we got was a mini food fight where the only thing really damaged was the TV. I mean, I guess that is Johnny and Candice's actual home so they didn't want it completely destroyed. But c'mon, if you do this shit you have to go balls to the walls, and this wasn't it.

*Apparently this Ahsante Adonis is the former Tehuti Miles. Didn't even recognize him. Even though he was clearly the enhancement guy, they gave him a chance to look good and between his moves, attitude, and look, I was impressed. I want to see more out of him after this. Even from a physical standpoint he looked equal to Dream. Again, more of him please.

*Love Thatch's video packages. For a guy who's not the most charismatic guy, these are perfect for him to get over his smart and vicious character.

Dream won quickly which was expected, but then finally, FUCKING FINALLY, Kushida did something. Like, he actually did something for once. NXT has had one of the better wrestlers in the world on ice for months. And now, it finally seems like they're doing something with him. Hallelujah. The aggression he showed against Dream was great and he was finally able to show some fire and finally he will have a feud. Awesome. And now he needs to beat Dream.

*Alright, clearly Austin Theory watched HBK vs. Hogan from Summerslam 2005 befor this match. It's the only explanation for how much he oversold for Reed here. Now to be fair, I liked it in this match because it made Reed look like a beast. Theory is still a work in progress but he's such an impressive athlete. His Rolling Thunder Blockbuster was great. And Reed's big Splash at the end onto Theory's back looked brutal. All in all, fun match that made Reed look great.

*Didn't see all of Roddy vs. Dain but it was solid for what it was. And given Roddy was involved that's not a surprise. Roddy gets the win with some help which keeps TUE strong. The thing with Dain is that he was impressive in Sanity, but then they never got a fair shot in main roster. Then they brought him back to NXT, but by the time he was back he was outshined by guys like Lee, Dijakovic, Priest, and now Reed too. Him just being the somewhat athletic big man isn't impressive anymore. So he needs something creatively to sink his teeth into. This eventual tag team with little man Drake Maverick could be what he needs. And God knows they need more tag teams.

*The main event was super fun. I loved Rhea's big moves like that Running Corner Dropkick with Mercedes sitting on the top rope. And she sold great for Mercedes like that Running Powerslam on the chair. Stone getting involved was harmless and it lead to a funny visual with him being passed out on top of the cage. The Top Rope Neckbreaker wasn't pretty but looked good enough. The Riptide through the table was telegraphed big time but it still worked for a hot finish.

Rhea finally seems to be rebuilding momentum. Next up, either Io or Raquel Gonzalez I would imagine.

Overall, a very fun episode of NXT.


----------



## Chan Hung

Overall a good fucking show!!!

Transitions ran smoothly..and everything flowed well. There was a couple things i couldnt care about aka Velveteen dream and a few other parts, however the good definitely outweighed the bad. Fucking great opener between Cole and Balor...and fucking great ending!! Ripley is a star...and credit to Martinez for also being a beast! THAT IS HOW IT IS DONE!!! Great show by NXT Today. They deserve 900,000-1 million in the ratings unopposed.


----------



## Chan Hung

BTW, was CIAMPA on today? I didnt see him.


----------



## TripleG

I completely forgot that NXT was on tonight, lol. 

My bad.


----------



## Asuka842

That was a great show:

The NXT Title match was fantastic. Two great workers going at it for 25 minutes, and it was awesome. And the right guy won, Finn is the best guy to be champ right now.

The Io/Shotzi segment was amusing, and Io vs. Shotzi next week sounds great. Two daredevils going at it, I cannot wait.

The Tegan/Candice/Johnny segment was also really fun.

Reed vs. Theory and Roddy vs. Dain were both solid.

The Cage match was badass. Two powerful badass women beating the shit out of each other, it was just as cool as I was hoping it'd be. And that finish was fantastic, also the right woman won imo.

Rhea is a STAR, she's the future of the WWE women's division. It should be clear now. Some want to see her vs. Io, and I'd love that as well. But I personally want to see her vs. Raquel first, that could be badass as well.

And next week's show looks stacked as well


----------



## Asuka842

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ripley needs to go be the RAW champ like tomorrow.



I think SD could use her more at the moment. After Sasha and Bayley, that divison needs more star power.


----------



## Not Lying

Loved this show.

Rhea/Mercedes, Balor/Cole, Thatcher promo, Shotzi/Io set-up, Dain/Maverick development. NXT is starting to build little stories for everyone and they should keep it slow and not hot shot stuff anymore.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Skipped half of the show except Balor/Cole and Rhea/Martinez.

Both were good value matches but Finn as NXT Champion again is just too sweet.


----------



## P Thriller

Asuka842 said:


> That was a great show:
> 
> The NXT Title match was fantastic. Two great workers going at it for 25 minutes, and it was awesome. And the right guy won, Finn is the best guy to be champ right now.
> 
> The Io/Shotzi segment was amusing, and Io vs. Shotzi next week sounds great. Two daredevils going at it, I cannot wait.
> 
> The Tegan/Candice/Johnny segment was also really fun.
> 
> Reed vs. Theory and Roddy vs. Dain were both solid.
> 
> The Cage match was badass. Two powerful badass women beating the shit out of each other, it was just as cool as I was hoping it'd be. And that finish was fantastic, also the right woman won imo.
> 
> Rhea is a STAR, she's the future of the WWE women's division. It should be clear now. Some want to see her vs. Io, and I'd love that as well. But I personally want to see her vs. Raquel first, that could be badass as well.
> 
> And next week's show looks stacked as well


It's a shame that they have to repair the damage done to Ripley all because Charlotte needed a big time win at Wrestlemania again. But at least she is starting to feel like a big deal again. I swear, unlike Sasha and Bayley, Charlotte elevates nobody around her and usually just leaves a path of destruction


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

i didnt care for this show at all. only good part was cage match and hopefully this means a call up for rhea as they clearly have nothing for her to do in nxt.


----------



## DammitChrist

P Thriller said:


> It's a shame that they have to repair the damage done to Ripley all because Charlotte needed a big time win at Wrestlemania again. But at least she is starting to feel like a big deal again. I swear, unlike Sasha and Bayley, *Charlotte elevates nobody around her and usually just leaves a path of destruction*


Becky Lynch and Asuka recently says otherwise, so that automatically invalidates your statement about Charlotte Flair elevating “nobody.”


----------



## Asuka842

Charlotte didn't really elevate Asuka. Becky, yeah I'll give you that.

Charlotte in NXT helped no one in the end, including Charlotte. It was a complete waste of time.

Also how refreshing that a cage match actually ended inside the cage.


----------



## P Thriller

DammitChrist said:


> Becky Lynch and Asuka recently says otherwise, so that automatically invalidates your statement about Charlotte Flair elevating “nobody.”


Charlotte elevates Becky Lynch at first sure. That was mostly because she was the perfect person for Becky to turn on because everyone knew she was being held back. But then when it was supposed to be Becky's moment at Wrestlemania with a one on one match with Ronda, they shoved Charlotte into the match when she didn't need to be there all because the company had to have Charlotte In the first female wrestlemania main event. Becky organically earned her way to that spot, yet Charlotte was handed it. So when the time was right for Charlotte to move aside and let Becky have her moment, she didn't.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why are they pushing Velveteen? 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I can't remember the last time an episode of NXT took me more than 30 minutes to finish, aside from Fandango and the Robert Stone brand, I'm not interested in anybody that's getting a push right now.


----------



## Carter84

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why are they pushing Velveteen? 🤦🏻‍♂️


As they " Listen " 🤣🤣🤣 to fans, idiots.


----------



## Carter84

Was a good show, to,see my Irish fella win the NXT title again was great and Adam Cole shaking Balor's hand in the backstage area, made me even more happy, great respect for one another, all you can ask for as a fan.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I hope the Tegan/Candice feud will payoff at TakeOver


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304591915753635846


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I can't remember the last time an episode of NXT took me more than 30 minutes to finish, aside from Fandango and the Robert Stone brand, I'm not interested in anybody that's getting a push right now.



Agreed. Once Kross left im kinda just out. I love Rhea, but I mean, I dont really need to see her chase the NXT title again. Damian is good too, but the NA title is kinda meh. I liked Dream but I cant really get over the pedo shit. Balor, Cole, Ciampa, Gargano, UE, have all just been there sooooooooo long. Its soooo old. Now Im supposed to care that UE is likely gonna turn on Cole? I dont. Like, at all.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306245378300424195


----------



## Bryan Jericho

NXT is an easy watch these days. The two hours fly by and are for the most point enjoyable.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

What do you think will it be?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306310669352960000


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

WWEfan4eva said:


> What do you think will it be?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306310669352960000


Next TO is coming up soon, right? Something something Gargano, Cole, Ciampa number 1 contender's match.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306062411976323072


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm glad they're starting with Io vs Shotzi so I can watch AEW uninterrupted.*


----------



## TD Stinger

This is a damn good match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not Io’s best looking Moonsault, but a very good opener.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

TD Stinger said:


> This is a damn good match.


Fantastic stuff. I'm glued to the TV.


----------



## Chris22

Great match! Shotzi looked great against the champion. Io was off on the moonsault but other than that everything was great.


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit what a fucking match. Shotzi really proved herself in that match, they gotta put the title on her at some point down the road.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Shotzi WILL be the NXT Women's Champion in the near future. 
What a breakout performance. Really, a star was just made.


----------



## Piehound

Looked like Io almost missed at the end, but still a damn fine match.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

She could be the next babyface face of NXT, woman or man. It sucks there's no crowd. Full Sail would have just blown up.


----------



## SAMCRO

LOL boy gee i wonder whos winning that Battle Royal......If it wasn't obvious already they put Rhea right in front in the middle of everyone.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I feel like the women's title picture is going to go Io > Tegan > Shotzi > Candice...maybe Dakota gets a reign in there but NXT definitely has mastered long term booking and I think they have these things planned out that far


----------



## Chris22

Battle Royal next week to find Io's next challenger, most likely for the next TakeOver.


----------



## TD Stinger

Did Ciampa braid his beard?

THE FIEND GOT TO HIM TO!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Vicious squash in coming.


----------



## Chris22

I'm actually excited to watch NXT UK, i'm glad it's back.


----------



## TD Stinger

I like Atlas getting some shine, though would have preferred had he just attacked Ciampa.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I like heel Ciampa


----------



## TD Stinger

Cool promo by Finn.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Awesome Balor promo.


----------



## Chris22

As much as it sucks for Karrion getting hurt i'm so happy Finn is NXT Champion again.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

This is the best run Finn has had in the company. 

Now, I hope they start to really do something with Kushida.


----------



## TD Stinger

Aggressive Kushida is good to see. This guy is so great, it’s time they finally start using him.


----------



## SAMCRO

Will Austin Theory ever get a win in NXT? jesus, he was aligned with Rollins on Raw and goes back to NXT to be a jobber.


----------



## Piehound

Chris22 said:


> As much as it sucks for Karrion getting hurt i'm so happy Finn is NXT Champion again.


 NXT Finn > Main Roster Finn 

NXT seems to want to play to Finn's strengths. Main roster seemed to not know what to do with him..


----------



## SAMCRO

NXT desperately needs some new tag teams, just feels like Imperium and Breezango at this point.


----------



## TD Stinger

This is a damn good match


----------



## sailord

Really good match


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> NXT desperately needs some new tag teams, just feels like Imperium and Breezango at this point.


Yep, i really like the Raul Mendoza & Joaquin Wilde team though. Rinku & Saurav still need to properly be used too.


----------



## SAMCRO

Its a shame Jason Jordan can't wrestle, i'd love to see him and Chad go back to NXT and be American Alpha again, the tag division really needs a good tag team to add to the division.

It should tell people what bad shape the tag division is with Breezango holding the titles.


----------



## TD Stinger

Really good match and finish.


----------



## Chris22

Xia Li looks great with longer hair.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Xi


Chris22 said:


> Xia Li looks great with longer hair.


You beat me to it.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’m happy Kacy is finally getting some wins. She has a lot of potential


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Xia Li heel turn.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jesus why doesn't Dain shave that awful patchy fur he's got on his shoulders and arms? that shit looks so terrible, it doesn't make him look bad ass it makes him look nasty.


----------



## Piehound

SAMCRO said:


> Jesus why doesn't Dain shave that awful patchy fur he's got on his shoulders and arms? that shit looks so terrible, it doesn't make him look bad ass it makes him look nasty.


Florida Sasquatch sightings would go down by at least 50% if he did that..


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn Kyle came to help Atlas and get in Ciampa's face? interesting, they're really showing us Cole and O'Reilly are now faces while Fish and Strong are still firmly heels, wonder where this is going?


----------



## sailord

Kinda looks like o'reilly is slowly turning face


----------



## SAMCRO

Could they not just name Rhea the number 1 contender after her victory over Mercedes? this battle royal feels really unnecessary and is predictable fuck, Rhea's front and center on the matchup screen and every other woman in there virtually has no chance of winning, Rhea is legit the only option. 

Shotzi is the only other one in there that i could've seen winning but she just lost tonight to Io so its pretty obvious she aint winning.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’m down with KOR as a face. He needs more spotlight as a singles guy.

Looks like next week’s show will be mostly devoted to building new contenders.


----------



## Chris22

We should get a good idea of what the TakeOver card is next week.


----------



## sailord

I really enjoyed that match


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

NXT was terrific from start to finish tonight. Bell to bell.


----------



## Zyta

Chris22 said:


> Xia Li looks great with longer hair.


Xia looks great, period. Fix that for you.


----------



## Piehound

Good show tonight. I have no complaints.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn good main event.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

TD Stinger said:


> Damn good main event.


Two unbelievable performers that I never thought would have a chance when they signed.


----------



## sailord

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Two unbelievable performers that I never thought would have a chance when they signed.


It's cool seeing Thatcher in nxt I've seen him twice in person also both times he came out to the walter theme song since she used to be in that group when it was named ringkampf. So I could maybe see him getting added down the line. Also happens to be were from were I'm currently living


----------



## TD Stinger

Thought tonight was a good show overall. Like AEW, nothing major happened, but I was entertained mostly throughout:

*Io vs. Shotzi was really freaking good. Shotzi is going to be a star in NXT one day if she isn't prematurely called up. I loved dueling submissions with Io's Crossface and Shotzi's Cattle Mutilation. Shotzi's Tiger Suplex looked great too. And speaking of Suplexes, that German Shotzi took on the apron was nasty. The finishing Moonsault didn't look great but that didn't take away from a great match. Even in losing that did a lot to elevate Shotzi.

*Ciampa killing dudes is always a good sight for me. I do like Jake Atlas having some backbone and not just being some faceless guy that Ciampa took out. Though that said I would have liked if he just attacked Ciampa as retaliation from the attack a few weeks ago.

And to go into the segment later in the night, clearly Atlas is losing again next week, but I think he'll put up much more of a fight. And Kyle O'Reilly making the save? KOR as a singles guy and as a face? I'm so down for that.

*Cool promo vignette by Balor. I love his line that no matter who the other champions are in WWE, he's the top man. Gotta say, though I do not care at all to see Raw vs. SD. vs. NXT at Survivor Series again this year considering how much they've bastardized the Brand Split, Roman vs. Drew vs. Balor sounds cool to me.

*Angry, aggressive Kushida is best for business. Seriously, this guy is legit one of the more talented wrestlers in the company and they've done next to nothing with him since they brought him in. Now, they're using Dream as the straw that broke the camel's back and now we're seeing Kushida unleashed. And with his style of working over the arm, his aggressive attitude works as he destroys his opponent's arm.

*Breezango vs. Imperium was the 2nd really good match of the night. These 4 guys work really well together and Breeze in particular felt like he had something to prove tonight with the way he performed. Loved the finish of Breezango countering Imperium's finish for the roll up to win.

Again, really liked this match. All that said, they need to start building more teams.

*Kacy & Kayden vs. Xia & Kamea kind of feels like a throwaway match but it does hype the Battle Royal next week. Plus, I thougt Kacy & Kayden looked really good out there with their double team offense. They need to be used more. And the post match stuff does add some intrigue to Xia. From what I've seen she has potential. Maybe they're finally going to do something meaningful with her.

*The whole Dain & Maverick storyline is kind of weird if I'm being honest. Like, I get Dain doesn't want to team with Drake. But he still wants to beat up TUE. So him not going out to the ring kind of feels out of character for him. Match was fine, and clearly just more story advancement for Dain & Drake. We'll see how that goes.

*Priest vs. Thatcher was the 3rd really good match of the show. Thatcher is great at working over a body part breaking guys down and Priest sold for him well. And when it was time for Priest to deliver offense, he looked like a star. All in all, a strong main event.


----------



## Asuka842

Really good show:

Io vs. Shotzi was really good. This seems like it could be a breakout performance from Shotzi, a lot of fans now see just how good she is. And, iffy moonsault aside, Io once again showed why she's one of the best.

The BR next week sounds fun. I'm betting Rhea or Raquel win, MAYBE Candice. I'd love to see Io vs. Raquel personally, and do Io vs. Rhea later.

The women's tag match was fun, and Kacy/Kayden finally got a win. Also hints of a heel turn for Xia perhaps, interesting.

The tag title match was also really good and very fast-pace.

Babyface KOR and heel KUSHIDA are potentially interesting ways to go.

Priest vs. Thatcher was an awesome hard hitting match, and both guys looked great, Thatcher should definitely be NA Champ at some point.


----------



## CM Buck

Shotzi and shirai absolutely killed it. And the tag title match was fantastic. I didn't care for the main event. There wasn't any danger of priest losing.

The undisputed era booking is so weird. You have Cole and O'Reilly as quasi faces but the other 2 as heels. Shouldn't we have segments addressing this?


----------



## fabi1982

Great show, Io vs. Shotzi was awesome, tag match was awesome. Ciampa killing people is always nice to see and babyface Kyle is what I need!!

Show was very flawless and even though I had not much interest in the main event, the match itself was very good.

Looking forward to next weeks show!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Really good show. Thought Shotzi/Io had a good match and wouldnt be against seeing this again down the line, although my hope is Candice winning the title at some point. 

Thatcher/Priest match was impressive. Thrilled that Thatcher is getting a chance to show what he can do.


----------



## MEMS

Priest looking like a million bucks with that title.


----------



## Piers

Why did Kyle defend Atlas?


----------



## gl83

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why did Kyle defend Atlas?


They're slowly turning Kyle Face. Him coming to the aid of Jake Atlas and a few weeks ago he was trying to pull Roderick Strong and Bobby Fish from attacking Drake Maverick. My guess is we're getting a Undisputed Era Civil War with Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong & Bobby Fish.


----------



## Prosper

Shotzi vs Io was pretty good. Shotzi should definitely win the gold off of Candice LeRae once she beats Io eventually.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

HHH must have seen me bitching about NXT here and booked a match just to shut me up: Team Ninja vs Xia/Jessie. Nice try Haitch, match would've needed to be twice as long to shut me up, and I still didn't watch your awful main event.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> HHH must have seen me bitching about NXT here and booked a match just to shut me up: Team Ninja vs Xia/Jessie. Nice try Haitch, match would've needed to be twice as long to shut me up, and I still didn't watch your awful main event.


How do you know it was awful if you didnt watch it? 🤨


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Bryan Jericho said:


> How do you know it was awful if you didnt watch it? 🤨


I don't mean awful in terms of quality, I mean it was awful in terms of interest. Priest and Thatcher are both bums who shouldn't be main eventing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307394028670013441


----------



## TD Stinger

Looking forward to the top contender matches though doing all of this into another Takeover so soon sounds very rushed.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Will the Gauntlet Eliminator open the show or the Women's Battle Royal?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308894176231260162
Doesn't Look Good


----------



## WWEfan4eva

They written Tegan Nox off TV


----------



## TD Stinger

I love that Rhea and Raquel have eliminated everyone in this match so far


----------



## TD Stinger

Candice winning was a surprise. I’m down for her and Io.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Both Garganos with the chance for Takeover gold.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match with Ciampa and Atlas.


----------



## Piehound

One issue with that strange tag match just now. Aichner and Burch. Two bald guys, roughly the same size and build, both in black trunks. Once you've had a few drinks like me when they were in the ring together it was like..wait..dude..wha... It really stood out that one of those guys should have worn something different other than boots..


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match with Priest and Theory. Wonder who that vignette is for.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid show I though it had a lull in the middle. I‘m down for Balor vs. KOR and Io vs. Candice for Takeover.


----------



## Piehound

TD Stinger said:


> Fun match with Priest and Theory. Wonder who that vignette is for.


Sounded like the cyborg ghost of Stephen Hawkins..


----------



## fabi1982

Give me KOR selling for Balor, this could be a banger of a match!! Also Io vs Candice. Takeover looking good. Show was fun, with some flaws, but still fun!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole is gonna beat the hell out of Kyle O'Reilly at Takeover unfortunately


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Adam Cole is gonna beat the hell out of Kyle O'Reilly at Takeover unfortunately


Don't be spreading hate Marky. Cole's a good guy now, he cut a good guy promo.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

NXT is so unwatchable right now. Why does HHH hate charisma and personality so much?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309568354957565958


----------



## Prosper

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> NXT is so unwatchable right now. Why does HHH hate charisma and personality so much?


At this point I think Vince is controlling most of the booking. Triple H did great for most of NXT’s run and as soon as they started trying to beat AEW and Vince got involved it went to shit.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

prosperwithdeen said:


> At this point I think Vince is controlling most of the booking. Triple H did great for most of NXT’s run and as soon as they started trying to beat AEW and Vince got involved it went to shit.


Normally I love to blame anything bad on Vince but HHH signed everybody in NXT and it's the talent that I have a problem with. I don't even watch enough of NXT to have an opinion on the booking because I find the talent so boring. 

Where's the star power? Where's the charisma, the great mic workers, the cool gimmicks? Nobody in NXT has anything going for them besides being great workers.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311372745691860992


----------



## dcruz

Just in time for spooky szn


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311470326375645189


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Cole vs. Theory was a really solid match.


----------



## sailord

That was a good interview between balor and O’Reilly


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Normally I love to blame anything bad on Vince but HHH signed everybody in NXT and it's the talent that I have a problem with. I don't even watch enough of NXT to have an opinion on the booking because I find the talent so boring.
> 
> Where's the star power? Where's the charisma, the great mic workers, the cool gimmicks? Nobody in NXT has anything going for them besides being great workers.



Hopefully they're back sooner than later. They basically put the whole brand on Kross and Scarlett and are now in total scramble mode.


----------



## Asuka842

Really good show. 

Dakota vs. Shotzi was really good, Shotzi trying to kill herself again notwithstanding. And I was pleasantly surprised to see her win. With how they're using her recently, I hope it's a sign that she's primed for a big babyface push in the near future. They need more top faces, especially if Tegan is really going to be out for awhile.

I desperately hope they put Rhea vs. Raquel on the Takeover, especially after they didn't put Rhea vs. Mercedes on one. Plus how often to you get to see a proper women's hoss fight on TK?

Ridge Holland has a lot of potential, hopefully they keep developing him.

Xia Li showing more personality than she ever has before, and teasing a heel turn. Cool, also she looks great with longer hair.

KOR cut a great promo tonight, and his segment was great. Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if they're setting up Cole to betray him, but I kind of hope not.

The Main Event was great. Io and Priest make for a surprisingly fun team, The Gargano's are great shit heels, and I wish NXT would do more intergender stuff because tonight made me REALLY want to see an Io vs. Johnny match.

Really fun night.


----------



## FamousFreddy

Ridge Holland looking good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What a good match by Cole & Theory. Fully expect Cole to go ROH circa 2015 and turn on Kyle this Sunday.


----------



## Piers

Theory doing that Rolling Dropkick while trash-talking was awesome. I wish he stayed on Raw.


----------



## Chris22

The Balor/Kyle face to face was awesome and I really learned so much about Kyle. Balor really sold him as a real challenge and I'm really looking forward to their match, it should be awesome. The video package they did for Kyle really did wonders too. So simple but yet so effective.

I'm excited Dexter Lumis is back and I'm happy whenever Ridge Holland is on my TV too. So much potential.


----------



## DammitChrist

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> NXT is so unwatchable right now. Why does HHH hate charisma and personality so much?


Triple H ‘hates’ charisma and personality?? :CENA

They have the likes of Finn Balor, Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa, Velveteen Dream, Damian Priest, Kyle O’Reilly, Cameron Grimes, Dexter Lumis, Io Shirai, Rhea Ripley, Dakota Kai, Shotzi Blackheart, and Candice LeRae being strongly prominent on NXT atm.

That sounds pretty watchable to me


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

DammitChrist said:


> Triple H ‘hates’ charisma and personality?? :CENA
> 
> They have the likes of Finn Balor, Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa, *Velveteen Dream*, Damian Priest, Kyle O’Reilly, Cameron Grimes, *Dexter Lumis*, Io Shirai, Rhea Ripley, Dakota Kai, *Shotzi Blackheart*, and Candice LeRae being strongly prominent on NXT atm.
> 
> That sounds pretty watchable to me


I see precisely 3 names that have above average charisma. The rest of those names only stand out in comparison to the overwhelming blandness of the average indy worker. Could you really see the majority of those people being "stars" in the eyes of casual fans?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I thought it was a really good NXT this week, the show went by fast. Built well to Takeover.

The Balor/O'Reilly face to face was good and the match should be good as well.

Garganos vs Priest/Io was good as well. Was really hoping for Johnny/Candice winning at Takeover, but I know thats really slim.

Cameron Grimes is so damn entertaining on the mic. I really wish they would do more things with him.

Cole/Theory was a solid match, and Im one who find Theory absolutely boring usually.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I hope Shotzi doesn't try to pull off that apron move again.


----------



## sailord

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313951890867191816


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The women's division got a huge shakeup and you start with Ciampa? Weak.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Now this is what I came to see.*


----------



## december_blue

Does Ember Moon need a manager? Someone that can speak for her because it's sad to see that she is still bottom tier on the mic. Glad to see her back though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

december_blue said:


> Does Ember Moon need a manager? Someone that can speak for her because it's sad to see that she is still bottom tier on the mic. Glad to see her back though.


*Twitter's tearing her ass up right now.*


----------



## december_blue

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Twitter's tearing her ass up right now.*


Deservedly so. I wonder if they had Kushida & Ciampa open instead because they realized Ember isn't a strong enough promo to carry the opening segment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

december_blue said:


> Deservedly so. I wonder if they had Kushida & Ciampa open instead because they realized Ember isn't a strong enough promo to carry the opening segment.


*In retrospect I don't blame them now.*


----------



## Mahmenn

Smh at that Ridge Holland / Burch and Lorcan spot, the angle should have ended with Holland walking down the ramp after he took both of the bald CAWs out.

Instead they had him break character and nearly his leg over a stupid torpedo spot. 

Just how many more injured NXT performers will we have to witness ?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Looks like Ember is Rusty


----------



## shadow_spinner

Ember looked great in her return match, like she hasn't missed a beat. The Nxt women's division has like 4-5 storylines, women like Indi Hartwell and Xia Li finally getting story lines, loving all of it. This division is so stacked.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ridge looked like he tore his damn ACL, was looking forward to him & Cole too.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Ouch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314016144634843138


----------



## Reil

Yeah. That promo segment with the women was a really bad idea. When Io Shirai was the winner for saying nothing until a backstage interview shortly after (and even then she sounded more legitimate and natural than Rhea and Ember), something is very wrong.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Well Ember need to be Comfortable again on the Mic

It been like so long


----------



## gl83

WWEfan4eva said:


> Well Ember need to be Comfortable again on the Mic
> 
> It been like so long


Ember was never good on the mic. Any long time fan of NXT knows this. I mean Asuka basically ran circles around her in terms of promos and Asuka's even less fluent in english than Io.


----------



## toontownman

Ember worked great in her supernatural character and not talking. Likewise Asuka just being a badass that doesnt need to talk. Hopefully both revert sometime soon!

Tough (hopefully not) break for Ridge. Segment ran too long. He could have destroyed orcan and not sold a bit more without the need for that last spot that caused the injury. Fingers crossed for him but that picture looks bad.


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The women's division got a huge shakeup and you start with Ciampa? Weak.*


Tommaso Ciampa is a top guy/heel on the NXT roster, and he's a former world champion too. There's nothing wrong with opening the show with him (and Kushida) at all; especially since the opener was good before the DQ finish.

Besides, Ember Moon ended up being featured in the main-event with Rhea Ripley, Dakota Kai, and Raquel Gonzalez for her return match back on NXT. The women's tag match ended up being good too (with Ember still being fairly impressive in the ring); so everything ended up working out well in the end 

Edit:

Never mind, I just noticed that you're also cool with the booking of the opener in hindsight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DammitChrist said:


> Tommaso Ciampa is a top guy/heel on the NXT roster, and he's a former world champion too. There's nothing wrong with opening the show with him (and Kushida) at all; especially since the opener was good before the DQ finish.
> 
> Besides, Ember Moon ended up being featured in the main-event with Rhea Ripley, Dakota Kai, and Raquel Gonzalez for her return match back on NXT. The women's tag match ended up being good too (with Ember still being fairly impressive in the ring); so everything ended up working out well in the end
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Never mind, I just noticed that you're also cool with the booking of the opener in hindsight


*Ciampa has done nothing of note all year and the women have several exciting title contenders for the first time in awhile. I only said it's fine in retrospect because Ember bombed on the mic.*


----------



## grecefar

Moon looked really fat.


----------



## Piers

Ember is still absolutely dreadful on the mic.

Very happy to see Dexter back.

Also Raquel could really use a boob job.


----------



## Chris22

Totally heartbroken for Ridge Holland, he should have squashed Lorcan too and just left it at that, hope the injury isn't that bad and he recovers quickly. He was going into a feud with Cole and it sucks that that is now on hold. We all knew that Ember isn't the best on the mic but her performance in the main event tag match was pretty good. It'll maybe take her a while to get back into the swing of things again. I've missed the Eclipse so much so it was great seeing that again. Raquel just continues to impress me though. I'm interested in the direction of Xia Li but I'm not too thrilled about Indi Hartwell teaming up with the Gargano's but I like her so at least it's something for to do.


----------



## Ham and Egger

grecefar said:


> Moon looked really fat.


Not trying to body shame but this is a cosmetic business. How are you off for 14 months looking like that? She should have came back in the best shape of her life considering how long she's been out...


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ham and Egger said:


> Not trying to body shame but you're fair in saying that as this is a cosmetic business. How are you off for 14 months looking like that? She should have came back in the best shape of her life considering how long she's been out...


----------



## p862011

Ham and Egger said:


> Not trying to body shame but this is a cosmetic business. How are you off for 14 months looking like that? She should have came back in the best shape of her life considering how long she's been out...


while true but i have seen women in way better shape like mandy and carmella who could not move even half as good as she does


----------



## Mahmenn

Hopefully Moon will manage to get rid of that extra bodyfat.


----------



## dcruz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316173802406113280
Hmm title match already? Grimes will interrupt and then a triple threat for the title on Halloween Havoc or sumn (which hopefully Dexter wins 😭)


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316427418840825856

.....because when you're battling AEW for viewers, the best thing to do is a Ember Moon talking segment.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

I wonder if Andrade will return to NXT tonight


----------



## Piehound

Almost 1 hour into NXT and nary a post so far...


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Just waiting for Toni


----------



## Piehound

WWEfan4eva said:


> Just waiting for Toni


..and there she is, looking good if I do say so myself..


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I love Toni's new NXT Theme


----------



## Chris22

It's great to have Toni Storm back, she looked great!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

dcruz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316173802406113280
> Hmm title match already? Grimes will interrupt and then a triple threat for the title on Halloween Havoc or sumn (which hopefully Dexter wins 😭)


Bravo.
Strong match.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

That was horribly cheesy but oh so good.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Toni Storm now has the best entrance in Wrestling 🍑


----------



## RainmakerV2

This show is so dead.


----------



## Chelsea

I love that Toni is back!


----------



## dcruz

RainmakerV2 said:


> This show is so dead.


It's becoming very rinse and repeat, even with most new stars.
Then again I think that's wrestling in general to a degree now more than ever.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

RainmakerV2 said:


> This show is so dead.


NXT is still the best wrestling show on TV.

I still don't watch it live because I can't.


----------



## Chris22

RainmakerV2 said:


> This show is so dead.


It kinda was, Toni was the best part of the show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGi9Xsyn7ID/


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Austin Theory quit! Well until next week.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I think Xia Li turning heel tonight


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait isn't that Undisputed Era's tag finisher Mendoza and Wilde just used there?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think Xia Li turning heel tonight


It almost sounds like she is being blackmailed/enslaved.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

That Garganos segment was hilarious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*NXT really isn't trying anymore. This whole night has been filled with useless tag team matches and I genuinely don't give a shit about anything outside of the women.*


----------



## SAMCRO

Kowalski's Killer said:


> It almost sounds like she is being blackmailed/enslaved.


Lol yeah thats the vibe i'm getting from her nervous promos saying she has to win, like if she loses another match she will be beheaded or someone in her family dies or some shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I miss when this show had the best storylines in the company across the board.*


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *NXT really isn't trying anymore. This whole night has been filled with useless tag team matches and I genuinely don't give a shit about anything outside of the women.*


You've got to admit, Maverick and Dain's theme song is pretty darn catchy.
Other than that you're completely right.


----------



## SAMCRO

Raquel seriously looks like Sonya Deville with a gamma radiation overdose.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

SAMCRO said:


> Raquel seriously looks like Sonya Deville with a gamma radiation overdose.


Yes she does


----------



## SAMCRO

They have done absolutely nothing with Thatcher since his win over Riddle.


----------



## SAMCRO

Great Fandango vs the generic bald jobbers in plain black trunks, has there ever been a lamer main event on NXT?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wake me up when Kross is back.


----------



## SAMCRO

Love how Danny Burch's gimmick is he's from England and Oney's is he's from America.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I've been a big Oney fan for years so I'm thrilled. 
I get why not to many other people would be.


----------



## Piehound

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Danny Burch's gimmick is he's from England and Oney's is he's from America.


They are united in their love for black trunks and baldness thou..


----------



## MEMS

SAMCRO said:


> Raquel seriously looks like Sonya Deville with a gamma radiation overdose.


That’s funny.


----------



## RainmakerV2

From reading these results this show seems to have gone off the rails with Kross and Balor gone and Lee going to the main roster. Jeez. At least Pat is back.


----------



## FamousFreddy

i just have to laugh reading the comments on tonight's show - I thought it was a cracker! Fast paced, exciting all the way through , nothing wrong with tag matches if they are this good! Ember was a beast (so was Ciampa), great to see another side of Killian Dane ,great Gargano promo - I really did enjoy every bit tonight!

I would happily pay $10 per month just for NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This show's gone to sh*t since Cole dropped the title.


----------



## CM Buck

SAMCRO said:


> Wait isn't that Undisputed Era's tag finisher Mendoza and Wilde just used there?


Similar. But fish uses a spinning leg sweep instead of the Russian set up. Its more akin to the total elimination. 

Mendoza and wilde is a similar version of aops last chapter


----------



## Chris22

Not too thrilled about Breezango losing the tag titles this early and I hate Pat McAfee so there's that. I'd love to see Raquel destroy Rhea but I know that won't happen.


----------



## fabi1982

I liked the show alot, the ending was very nice with the Pat reveal, this could be fun and the thing these two need, because they can wrestle already like gods, talking was their main issue all the time.

Great built to the Halloween matches, I actually laughed hard at the Garganos wheel training skit. 6man tag was crazy action packed. Overall fast paced and great show. Always great to see Dakota!!


----------



## Outlaw91

Is NXT going back being FCW? 
It looks like no one gives a shit about it anymore. Is Vince that much pissed that AEW beat them almost every time since inception?


----------



## shadow_spinner

I still see people saying "NXT is counter programing with Halloween Havoc", I'm unaware another show is running another special special event that same week. It will come to a point any big match will just get accusations of counter booking/programming.


----------



## RainmakerV2

FamousFreddy said:


> i just have to laugh reading the comments on tonight's show - I thought it was a cracker! Fast paced, exciting all the way through , nothing wrong with tag matches if they are this good! Ember was a beast (so was Ciampa), great to see another side of Killian Dane ,great Gargano promo - I really did enjoy every bit tonight!
> 
> I would happily pay $10 per month just for NXT.


Dude its 2020 and Breezango are champs in the main event. Gargano is still getting title shot after title shot, the UE is still just there doing the same shit. The show is stale as crap.


----------



## toontownman

FamousFreddy said:


> i just have to laugh reading the comments on tonight's show - I thought it was a cracker! Fast paced, exciting all the way through , nothing wrong with tag matches if they are this good! Ember was a beast (so was Ciampa), great to see another side of Killian Dane ,great Gargano promo - I really did enjoy every bit tonight!
> 
> I would happily pay $10 per month just for NXT.


Exactly this for me. 
"The NXT tag team scene is horrible"
They try and build the tag team scene
"Too much tag team wrestling"

I was actually thinking how much I appreciated all the storylines going on in NXT right now. 

The Womens scene remains the best in the world for me. 
The cruiserweights looked great and Atlas is a star in the making
Lots of storyline enhancement without people being there
Nice sneaky rebranding of Bronson Reed
Comedy Grimes and Garganos always stealing the show.
Kushida heading into the title picture soon
Pat and the baldies seems a bit random but I am interested to see where they go with it. 

Thats about a quarter of what was crammed in. They still utilize their talent better than anyone else imo. 

If you take the legit 3/4 best players of the table in any organization it is going to be weird. The fact there are still so many wrestlers and storylines that you can actually invest in is a credit to the writing with key players out. Also they do a great job of keeping stars fresh and demand high by not having them wrestler and quickly get old every week.


----------



## DammitChrist

toontownman said:


> Exactly this for me.
> "The NXT tag team scene is horrible"
> They try and build the tag team scene
> "Too much tag team wrestling"
> 
> I was actually thinking how much I appreciated all the storylines going on in NXT right now.
> 
> The Womens scene remains the best in the world for me.
> The cruiserweights looked great and Atlas is a star in the making
> Lots of storyline enhancement without people being there
> Nice sneaky rebranding of Bronson Reed
> Comedy Grimes and Garganos always stealing the show.
> Kushida heading into the title picture soon
> Pat and the baldies seems a bit random but I am interested to see where they go with it.
> 
> Thats about a quarter of what was crammed in. They still utilize their talent better than anyone else imo.
> 
> If you take the legit 3/4 best players of the table in any organization it is going to be weird. The fact there are still so many wrestlers and storylines that you can actually invest in is a credit to the writing with key players out. Also they do a great job of keeping stars fresh and demand high by not having them wrestler and quickly get old every week.


Yea, I'm not really getting the big fuss over last night's NXT episode.

I honestly thought it was a fun (filler) episode tbh.

I appreciate the fact that they're building up the undercard while their top players like Finn Balor, Karrion Kross, and Adam Cole are (temporarily) away. 

They're giving the tag team division a (somewhat) compelling storyline with Pat McAfee attacking most of the Undisputed Era members, with the pair of Oney Lorcan/Danny Burch turning heel (with their characters hopefully becoming less bland, but yet more aggressive), and with Breezango getting screwed by losing their NXT Tag titles due to interference. Plus, I get the feeling that Pat McAfee recently used Ridge Holland as his hired gun a couple of weeks ago by breaking Adam Cole's ribs; so maybe we'll see more of Kyle O'Reilly in singles competition going forward :bjpenn

They're finally building up the cruiserweight division by giving those guys more spotlight featuring newer names like Jake Atlas (with probably his best performance last night since showing up) and Ashante Adonis. That 6-man tag match last night was good and really fun! I'm just hoping that this eventually leads to Isaiah Scott finally winning the NXT Cruiserweight title soon.

The opener with Kushida, Velveteen Dream, and Tommaso Ciampa was pretty damn good! I thought it was a hot start to the show, and Kushida ended up getting a big victory out of it too. If that outcome leads to a Ciampa vs Dream match, then I'll definitely be looking forward to seeing that since both men had an EXCELLENT match 2 years at NXT TakeOver: WarGames!

Timothy Thatcher continues to look like a dangerous threat with his "Thatch-as-Thatch-can" segments where he TORTURES his own students! :CENA

Cameron Grimes continues being a hilarious, goofy heel character, and Dexter Lumis is still a weird but compelling character to have on the show.

I'm digging Johnny Gargano's dinner/house segments with Candice LeRae since this wrestling couple can just have their witty banter about the programs that they're currently in. Plus, I'm really pleasantly surprised by how Damian Priest plays a better charming babyface than he was as a heel :bjpenn

I'm loving this angle with Drake Maverick and Killiann Dain becoming unlikely allies. Their funny chemistry kinda reminds me of how Team Hell No interacted several years ago. Their segments together have been generally been hilarious, and their entrance music still fucking kills me (  ). Plus, I LOVE how Dain smacked Maverick in the chest last night about how impressed he was for single-handedly took out both EverRise members with a steel chair (despite losing the tag match), but yet he's still frustrated because he wants to see MORE of that aggressive side of Maverick  

They still have a stacked women's division, especially with the likes of Ember Moon and Toni Storm returning to NXT recently. They also have the likes of Io Shirai, Rhea Ripley, Candice LeRae, Dakota Kai, and Raquel Gonzalez to add more depth to the division. It's a damn shame that Tegan Nox is unfortunately injured because she definitely would've been a good part of this great division. 

The only nitpick I have about the show is that I really don't care about this angle with Xia Li at all. MAYBE that'll lead to a good payoff eventually, but I'd rather they give more spotlight to Kacy Catanzaro and even Kayden Carter over her. 

Overall, I think most of the filler from NXT is pretty much watchable even though the likes of Finn Balor, Karrion Kross, and Adam Cole are out for a little while. I like the fact that they've been building up the undercard while some of their top players are either injured or taking a break from the spotlight.


----------



## toontownman

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dude its 2020 and Breezango are champs in the main event. Gargano is still getting title shot after title shot, the UE is still just there doing the same shit. The show is stale as crap.


It is 2020 and the year started off with Chris Jericho and Brock Lesnar as champions followed by Goldberg, Eric Young, Jeff Hardy, MVP running Raw. Not everything has to be brand new every week and good workers can reinvent themselves, heighten and give rising wrestlers a rub while doing it.

You are literally complaining about Fandango being champions in a match where they remedied what you are complaining about. 
I know we live in the time of fickle fans and instant gratification but I don't understand what some people want. What are wrestlers supposed to do when people are bored and want something , Retire?

Good workers help other wrestlers there is nothing wrong with them being placeholders to bring through new acts. That is exactly what they did and reward for Fandago with his first title.

The Garganos are arguably the most entertaining they have been after reinventing themselves. Why shouldn't one of the most consistent wrestlers in the business be given respect for that while helping Priest through. Like UE I can see the Gargano's finally moving up this year. 

If there is any beef people should have with this show it would be with Ciampa being in limbo. Much like Gargano. It is jarring when they aren't involved with things.

Are UE doing the same thing, yes pretty much, although they have further legitimized KOR as a main event talent, they never change though. What is different is Pat McAfee which WAS something different and created one of the most entertaining storylines and shockingly fun matches of the year. How dare they try and capitalize on that and the buzz it created and bring him back for something..new? 

This is assuming we don't rewind to the obvious previous plans which was UE breaking up before Ridge Holland scuppered the whole angle. NXT pull an audible on the storyline which might well come off better in the end, we get to keep UE together (hopefully for a smackdown promotion TOGETHER). Lets not praise them for turn chicken shit into chicken salad though. So much more negativity we can create if we look hard enough. I too noticed Vic Joseph had the same colour headset for weeks on end. Amateur hour. Create new star head sets weekly please.

They even found a nice spot to play to Drake Mavericks strengths and use Killian Dain. Xia Li seems to be getting her breakout moment soon and again the cruiserweights are quietly priming themselves for a push up the card on or RAW/Smackdown when the time comes.


----------



## Brad Boyd

I must say I didn't gather much from this show. Guys who I like like Damian Priest, Dexter and Shotzi didn't do much. That tag match with Santos Escobar was good. Not too many matches that caught my eye. And everything about Johnny Gargano is absolute cringe. As much as I'd like for this guy to leave NXT entirely, I don't want to see him on the main roster ever. I do like this show and enjoy the dynamic between Killian Dain and Drake Maverick. That's pretty much all that was memorable.


----------



## CM Buck

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dude its 2020 and Breezango are champs in the main event. Gargano is still getting title shot after title shot, the UE is still just there doing the same shit. The show is stale as crap.


Thank goodness macafee ended the breezango run for you and we now have team caw with the belts


----------



## Brad Boyd

Firefromthegods said:


> Thank goodness macafee ended the breezango run for you and we now have team caw with the belts


I never watch NXT but those guys look like bums.


----------



## CM Buck

Brad Boyd said:


> I never watch NXT but those guys look like bums.


Oh I implore you to watch. Because it would have been revealed pat paid off ridge to take out cole. Holland was injured by oneys stupid dive. They are now working with pat.

Its going to be a big mess to explain that will make it entertaining


----------



## RainmakerV2

Firefromthegods said:


> Thank goodness macafee ended the breezango run for you and we now have team caw with the belts



Oh thats 10 times worse I know. I can't believe they ended the show with those 2 winning the belts LOL. Jesus.


----------



## CM Buck

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh thats 10 times worse I know. I can't believe they ended the show with those 2 winning the belts LOL. Jesus.


And they're aligned with the person who paid ridge Holland to murder cole. You'd think pat would be a little miffed that one of them recklessly injured his mercenary but nope he awarded them a tag championship reign.

Nxt can't enemy of my enemy is my friend this. Why they couldn't have had roddy and fish be the ones who paid off Holland ill never know. Then they could have had team caw injure Holland. He comes back and murders them. He then goes to attack his employers but cole attacks him. They fight. Then you have the implosion of the u.e at a take over


----------



## Piers

I don't think they are particularly charismatic or interesting but I have to say I'm happy Burch and Lorcan won the belts because those two are total workhorses. Long overdue with the intense matches they have pulled and the random booking they were given.


----------



## Bland

With Santos vs Atlas announced and also being non title, I'm hoping Atlas has classic mysterio HH97 inspired attire, just purple with black will do, and they are allowed at least 10 minutes. Have a great cruiserweight match on the show to nod to the WCW cruiserweight division and the classic Eddie vs Rey match. Being non title, Atlas can pull out a shock win to and get a title match down the line.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321415240760832008


----------



## shadow_spinner

I see people saying "NXT is just doing this to counter book AEW for ratings" completely ignoring the fact AEW never announced anything special for tonight therefore NXT is just running this for themselves. Also AEW did Bash Of The Beach earlier this year on Dynamite. Where were the "they are just doing this to win ratings" comments from fans? It will come a day that simply booking matches will result in counterboring accusations.


----------



## La Parka

Someone better be buried alive tonight.


----------



## Outlaw91

Let have 2 good shows!


----------



## RapShepard

Good get that happy ass Jack O'Lantern out of here


----------



## RapShepard

Outlaw91 said:


> View attachment 92696
> 
> 
> Let have 2 good shows!


You're a wise one


----------



## SAMCRO

So what exactly is the rules of a Devils Playground match? Cause so far its seeming like a normal match.


----------



## scshaastin

RIP giant pumpkin


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I liked Impact's idea last night with a sack full of thumbtacks AND candy corn.


----------



## the_hound

SAMCRO said:


> So what exactly is the rules of a Devils Playground match? Cause so far its seeming like a normal match.


vic explained exactly what the match rules where when it was announced


----------



## the_hound

hhahaha johnny


----------



## SAMCRO

the_hound said:


> vic explained exactly what the match rules where when it was announced


Obviously i missed it or i wouldn't be asking, but its looking like just a falls count anywhere match with a different name, which is kinda lame, feel like we see this match pretty often. Of course cool shit like buried alive, casket match etc is on there and it lands on the match type we get almost every other month.


----------



## Outlaw91

SAMCRO said:


> Obviously i missed it or i wouldn't be asking, but its looking like just a falls count anywhere match with a different name, which is kinda lame, feel like we see this match pretty often. Of course cool shit like buried alive, casket match etc is on there and it lands on the match type we get almost every other month.


Basically anything goes, falls count anywhere.


----------



## La Parka

It’s kinda hard to get into a match that goes into picture and picture every 5 mins


----------



## RapShepard

Appearance by Ghostface that's dope lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Gargano still winning belts in almost 2021 lmao. Christ.


----------



## La Parka

Ghostface is NXT.

what a fucking signing!


----------



## scshaastin

Damn
Defeated by a foam Tombstone


----------



## Mainboy

Get Wade Barrett back in the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO

Thats bullshit, Priest should've won this, theres no way he should've lost the NA title this soon. If it ends up being Priest is moving into the NXT title picture i'm fine with it but if not this shouldn't have happened.


----------



## La Parka

SAMCRO said:


> Thats bullshit, Priest should've won this, theres no way he should've lost the NA title this soon. If it ends up being Priest is moving into the NXT title picture i'm fine with it but if not this shouldn't have happened.


Yeah, not sure I understand this one.

It's not like Johnny has been killing it as a heel that would warrant this title change.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol this is the most random pairing i've ever seen.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why the fuck is Mcafee with these nerds?


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why the fuck is Mcafee with these nerds?


I guess cause Ridge got injured they had to scramble and find some other guy or guys to pair him with, guess these two was the only ones not doing anything and they'd give him a bit of a numbers advantage. Still such a random ass pairing.


----------



## RapShepard

It's come full circle!


----------



## RapShepard

Glad Pete Dunne is back


----------



## Outlaw91

This was too obvious....


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pete Dunne is back!

Great to see.


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh shit Dunne's a heel again! Awesome, now this groups looking alot better, McAfee paired with a group of nasty hard hitting good wrestlers. 

Feel bad for Holland though not getting to be a part of it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

McAfee rules


----------



## La Parka

cool stable.


----------



## Outlaw91

Dunne looks to be in very good shape


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Badstreet!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So this is for a clear WarGames match where TUE can go over.


----------



## SAMCRO

Escobar straight up wearing the same exact tights Rey wore at Halloween Havoc. Funny we recently had Rollins wearing Rey Halloween Havoc inspired gear, but Escobar looking like he broke into Rey's house and stole the actual tights lol.


----------



## Outlaw91

The Guerrillas of Destiny are now wrestling in NXT?


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck is Ciampa not doing anything right now? he's been back for over a month now and has not been given anything to do. He's not even got a match on the show tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO

Dragunov vs WALTER is gonna be fucking amazing, i just know it.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Shotzi's doing a commendable job tonight.


----------



## La Parka

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Shotzi's doing a commendable job tonight.


She’s so into the event, it’s refreshing to see that enthusiasm


----------



## Outlaw91

SAMCRO said:


> Dragunov vs WALTER is gonna be fucking amazing, i just know it.


Me too


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

So Impact had a husband and wife double championship win on Saturday. I'm hoping NXT doesn't give us one tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Shotzi's got some big ol titties.*


----------



## La Parka

Why do wrestling companies keep doing these shitty cinematic matches?

They're the worst thing on the show 99 percent of the time


----------



## SAMCRO

Grimes is really overacting for this, he's doing the obvious over the top fake scared schtick, not a fan of it.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

This is fucking great! "I didn't realize Lumis had a sister. "


----------



## La Parka




----------



## SAMCRO

Battle of the big booty bitches.


----------



## Speedy McFist

Raquel is cute.


----------



## Braylyt

This show has been great so far


----------



## SAMCRO

I'd gladly take death by Snu Snu from these two amazons


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Gonzales is having a real coming out party tonight. This is a hell of a match.


----------



## La Parka

solid match.

Halloween Havoc has delivered


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Good psychology...Trips and HBK should be proud


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love that Triple H is rebuilding Rhea into the monstress that she was last year. @TD Stinger Are you as happy as I am?*


----------



## La Parka

Grimes running away from the cinematic match.

thank god


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Braylyt said:


> This show has been great so far


I thought this was going to be just a shitty gimmick for the weekly show. It's been a mini Takeover.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Raquel’s best showing so far, another one with serious potential.


----------



## SAMCRO

I love Io but Io vs Candice is a really weak main event. Not having Finn here to defend his title really hurts the main event tonight. Could've at least done some kind of number 1 contenders match for his title at least, be better than ending the show with Candice losing to Io yet again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321624323568840704
*I'm glad they know they have the best women's division.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Oh my God! What happened to NXT? 💀


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I litterally havent saw NXT since Billie got called up.. what happened here? 💀


----------



## La Parka

This show really didn't need all this Grimes nonsense.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

La Parka said:


> This show really didn't need all this Grimes nonsense.


This is hard to watch 💀


----------



## Outlaw91

This nonsense shit....


----------



## dcruz

Cheer up a bit guys


----------



## SAMCRO

Shotzi looks fucking amazing tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Gotta say the production and atmosphere for this has been absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Red!!! Shotzi!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I can't believe Io vs Candice is only getting 10 minutes 🤦*


----------



## Piehound

SAMCRO said:


> Shotzi looks fucking amazing tonight.


Yeah, I mean sure the stuff they have her doing is goofy but gawd does she look nice doing it..


----------



## RainmakerV2

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't believe Io vs Candice is only getting 10 minutes 🤦*



My TV shows an 8 minute overrun to 10:08..wonder if the women are getting all the time or something else will happen to end the show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I can't believe Io vs Candice is only getting 10 minutes 🤦*


It's going over(I think about 8-15 min extra)


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

The bag was pretty lame.


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Gotta say the production and atmosphere for this has been absolutely outstanding.


Yeah they really went all out for this. Shame on the main roster they can't do that for their ppv sets.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow this has been a damn good match, awesome table spot there.


----------



## SAMCRO

Guarantee thats Austin Theory in the mask.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

That was brutally fantastic. Terrific show.


----------



## Outlaw91

Crappy finish with Io no selling the ladder fall. Too many spots for my liking. 
Kenny vs Penta was much better.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That was a really good effort from them. Impressive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Holy shit, what a false finish. They almost had me for a second. Thank God Io retained.*


----------



## La Parka

Hell of a show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Priest better be going for the big gold, otherwise thats some lame shit.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The selling between Io and Candice could have been better, but what a physical match with some crazy bumps, fair play to both women.


----------



## SAMCRO

When the hell does Finn get back? seems funny they strip the title from Kross when he got hurt the next show, but here Balor gets hurt and they allow him to stay off tv and recover and keep the title.


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> When the hell does Finn get back? seems funny they strip the title from Kross when he got hurt the next show, but here Balor gets hurt and they allow him to stay off tv and recover and keep the title.



Didnt wanna do 2 vacates so close to each other back to back. Kross seems pretty close, hes on vacation in Mexico doing all kinds of physical shit and looking healthy..Balor im not so sure on.


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Didnt wanna do 2 vacates so close to each other back to back. Kross seems pretty close, hes on vacation in Mexico doing all kinds of physical shit and looking healthy..Balor im not so sure on.


No offense to Balor or his fans, but they better put the title back on Kross when he gets back, i wanna see him get a long title reign.


----------



## Asuka842

Fantastic show, the best of the year imo:

Priest vs. Gargano was one hell of a brawl and Priest bumped like a madman. I'm calling it, Ghostface is Austin Theory.

Pete Dunne's return and heel turn was great.

Rhea vs. Raquel was every bit the brutal intense hoss fight I wanted it to be. Rhea winning was the right call, but Raquel proved herself major tonight.

Best cinematic match every imo. The contortionist zombies were genuinly creepy (the main one was Kacy I think and she was perfect for that role), Grimes being a horny horror movie idiot, Lumis being extra menacing, etc. So much fun,

Io vs. Candice killed it once again as well.

Shotzi killed it as the host as well.

Really the only SMALL quibble I can take is feel like Johnny winning and Candice losing was the reverse of what it should have been. She needed a big win FAR more than he did. Either both should have won, or neither.

But that small thing aside, amazing show. I want Halloween Havoc to be a yearly thing now.


----------



## Reil

I can kinda understand why they didn't put the title on Candice. Her entire gimmick right now is still just being Johnny Gargano's wife. And while she's pretty good in the ring, she has borderline negative levels of charisma outside of it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Reil said:


> I can kinda understand why they didn't put the title on Candice. Her entire gimmick right now is still just being Johnny Gargano's wife. And while she's pretty good in the ring, *she has borderline negative levels of charisma outside of it.*


That's weird because there's been multiple occasions where Candice LeRae managed to get reasonably over with the NXT crowds back during her babyface run; so clearly she doesn't have "negative levels of charisma" or else she would've received crickets throughout her whole WWE career (which didn't happen).

Anyway, Candice winning the NXT Women's title tonight would've been another good call.


----------



## toontownman

That was a ton of fun. Loved every minute of it. 

Weird they didn't unmask the assailant which was presumably indi hartwell and maybe Tony Modra (Brendan Vink?). The Candice ladder landing at the end was brutal. I also would have been happy for her to win and have Io chase. 

Dunne was a nice surprise as he was just on NXT UK and has been stuck in the UK throughout the pandemic so I certainly wasn't expecting him. Let the War Games Begin!

Definitely the most fun show of the year and well worth a watch.


----------



## Razgriz

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So this is for a clear WarGames match where TUE can go over.



Has to be the match where we get a full double turn... hopefully they do some justice.


----------



## Speedy McFist

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I litterally havent saw NXT since Billie got called up.. what happened here? 💀


Should Billie Kay be president 1 day of a country?


----------



## fabi1982

I was actually worried about the Halloween special, but damn that was a fucking ton of fun. This could have been a TakeOver and I wouldnt be dissapointed. 

Was surprised for Jonny to win the belt, but I guess it is up to the main title for Priest. But match itself was alot of fun and very entertaining.
Dunne returning and looking like a beast. Turn was nice but expected, but still this could be a great wargames match.
Raquel/Reah was amazing, those two women really did a great job.
I actually digged the cinematic match, Grimes is just such a fun character and Lumis lumised in a great way, this was fun with Grimes actually running away to from the cinematic match, the line about Lumis sister, alot of fun.
Main event was a lot of fun spots, was a little worried Candice would win (although in general I wouldnt mind her as champ), but happy Io is still champ and that bump at the end was brutal.

And wow, Shotzi...damn she can have all my candy!!

What a great show!! Delivered more than I ordered!!


----------



## Aewwe

Best NXT for ages. Loved it.


----------



## validreasoning

That was the best themed episode of pro wrestling I can ever remember watching.

Special mention to Trevor Lee AKA Cameron Grimes. That dude got so much shit on here when he first appeared on NXT (usual bullshit charisma vacuum) but he has become one of the most entertaining characters in us wrestling right now.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Candice is triple tough. The fact that she almost took what might have been the greatest move in professional wrestling a ghostbuster onto a steel chair. She is unreal. A+


----------



## Outlaw91

validreasoning said:


> That was the best themed episode of pro wrestling I can ever remember watching.
> 
> Special mention to Trevor Lee AKA Cameron Grimes. That dude got so much shit on here when he first appeared on NXT (usual bullshit charisma vacuum) but he has become one of the most entertaining characters in us wrestling right now.


The guy from your avatar would surely agree with you.


----------



## FamousFreddy

Wasn't really looking forward to this too much, I'm not usually keen on themes / gimmicks, but they got it spot on! Plenty of fun without getting too silly.

Welcome back Pete - looking wonderful!

Thanks to Rhea and Raquel - you stole the show for me.

And Shotzi did a brilliant job as host - not so easy to do on this type of show.


----------



## Zapato

Have to go along with the sentiments said already. I was kind of expecting it to be an anticlimax with the stuff eeking out about them having to change stuff due to Covid, and the building up to something special and then it being the usual meh. Great show, good use of nostalgia and just like In Your House it shows that NXT at least can be trusted with this stuff, Great American Bash too to be fair. Plenty in that WCW/ECW cupboard to be utilised still too.

I also have to give huge prop’s to Cameron Grimes too, he’s steadily and steadily rose up in my estimation. I liked him when he came onboard as he’s the type of character I like but what he worked with tonight, the guys a gem. Pat McAfee, just superb and I liked the Dunne turn, well I like Dunne full stop but it was well done. And that’s even before I mention the wrestling and the production and entrances. Thumbs up all round.


----------



## gl83




----------



## dcruz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321638954802810880

__
http://instagr.am/p/CG6HC2NJsnr/


It seems like they're coming back real soon, perhaps even simultaneously with Finn?


----------



## toontownman

gl83 said:


>


Even better when you have watched this first. Gargano has been channelling his inner Ben Stiller to great effect lately.








"Big Match Johnny" did it: WWE Network Exclusive, Oct. 28, 2020


Johnny Gargano sings his own praises — and changes his tune regarding wheels — after becoming the first two-time NXT North American Champion.




www.wwe.com


----------



## shadow_spinner

Best NXT show of the year easily. One of the best episodes they've ever done. The went above and beyond expectations with the theme and knocked it out of the park. This was really fun.


----------



## Piers

Rhea has botched her Riptide so many times on smaller women that I was really not expecting her to lift Raquel all the way up. Really good match.

Candice also did great in the main event.

But the match of the night was Gargano vs Priest.


----------



## Prosper

dcruz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321638954802810880
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CG6HC2NJsnr/
> 
> 
> It seems like they're coming back real soon, perhaps even simultaneously with Finn?


Imagine if they had Kross vs Demon Balor on the card. It would have been perfect for the main event slot and would have fit the theme.


----------



## Not Lying

That was a good show.

Raquel/Rhea was so good. i loved it. What a hoss fight. Better than a lot of men's hoss fights I've seen recently. 

Io/Candice was great as well. Candice is crazy.

Priest/Gargano was awesome too.

Just an overall great show. Dunn's return was well down and makes sense. He's always had beef with UE.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Yeah good show. I'd pay good money to get slapped around by both Ripley and Shirai


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323750984741519365

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcruz

Neither of those two should really lose right now so, what gives? Whoever wins has a real shot at Io next?


----------



## Outlaw91

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323750984741519365
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If logic is still a thing, why wouldn't you select the champion even in a non title match to prove you should be the no1 contender?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Outlaw91 said:


> If logic is still a thing, why wouldn't you select the champion even in a non title match to prove you should be the no1 contender?


I think she wants to test herself


----------



## Mahmenn

Outlaw91 said:


> If logic is still a thing, why wouldn't you select the champion even in a non title match to prove you should be the no1 contender?


She lost nearly every matches she was in, she would not look believable going after the current champion unless she gets some momentum first


----------



## Mahmenn

That car segment with Mcafee, Dunne and Dain gave me some Snatch vibes, good stuff !


----------



## validreasoning

Storms weight gain while off very noticeable


----------



## Piehound

validreasoning said:


> Storms weight gain while off very noticeable


...more to love?


----------



## Chris22

Velveteen Dream just creeps me out, I just can't even watch him now.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I’ve done a full u-turn on Pat McAfee, I used to despise the guy but now I can’t help but find him entertaining. His promo tonight was one of my favourite promos of 2020, he is such a natural on the mic and cuts better promos than 99% of the WWE roster.

Rest of the episode was pretty solid. Dakota vs Ember delivered a Takeover quality match, while the Candice/Shotzi storyline is bubbling nicely.


----------



## RainmakerV2

validreasoning said:


> Storms weight gain while off very noticeable



Shes super thicccccccccccccc










Cccccccccccc


----------



## DammitChrist

I'll just mention this first before it ends up going unnoticed 

I LOVE how badass Pete Dunne has been looking lately. He still seems to be fairly independent despite being in cahoots with Pat McAfee, Oney Lorcan, and Danny Burch.

Plus, the whole story with that group (Kings of NXT) just makes sense too; which is pretty cool


----------



## Ham and Egger

Just commenting to say how jacked Pete Dunne looks. His arms look insane.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Decent match between Moon and Dakota. Dakota wins after distraction is fine with me.
Toni looked great against Shotzi. But man, Shotzi needs to go away. This is the first time I'm on the Candice side of a feud.
Ciampa going over strong was good. He needs a mail event feud.
I still don't care for that Kushida guy.

Pete Dunne is great.


----------



## fabi1982

A very good show after the banger of last weeks. Matches were good, progressing storylines, fun backstage segments. Just the tank made me sad  but looking forward to Shotzi/Candice!! And hope for Dakota/Io. And I just cant stop loving Grimes. Not sure about the next Velveteen loss, but hey not everything can be good.


----------



## Zapato

McAfee is probably my favourite thing in wrestling right now. To think seeing him on those kick off shows and fast forwarding as he seemed like an over excited teen Youtuber getting a gig, I was so wrong. It all started from hearing that story about Michael Cole trying to bollock him for his blazer and shorts combo and him just going to Vince (if I remember it right). Easy build to whenever War Games is with some spin off time with Dain and Maverick, but it’s the little things like linking Dunne back to when Roderick ditched him, you appreciate this stuff. A shame Holland got injured, but if it lead to Dunne getting this heel gig (I would like to think that was coming with how well this seems planned out) then talk about perfect timing.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can someone explain to me wtf Ciampa was wearing in his entrance? For his return the mask and hooded jacket looked bad ass, but this shit here looked like some weird medieval cosplay or something.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone explain to me wtf Ciampa was wearing in his entrance? For his return the mask and hooded jacket looked bad ass, but this shit here looked like some weird medieval cosplay or something.


It definitely looked like a Shao Kahn cosplay tbh


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326283501730222080


----------



## WWEfan4eva

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326283501730222080


I'm guessing Toni going to team with Shotzi soon


----------



## Chris22

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm guessing Toni going to team with Shotzi soon


Or Shotzi gets involved and Candice ends up winning and Toni ain't happy about it.

I doubt Toni cares about Shotzi's tank because isn't it supposed to be Toni Time?


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326649467437768710


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326682074498162695

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Are they fucking serious!!!! They are turning Gargano into a complete joke!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Gargano is a comedy act at this point


----------



## Chris22

itsbeenawhile said:


> Gargano is a comedy act at this point


And they had Leon Ruff run away like a little bitch too....not to mention the title falling off his hips and down his legs.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

What the fuck is this Chinese shit?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ghostface lol


----------



## Chris22

Escobar/Atlas was so good, it took me completely out and made me forget the trash at the start of the show.

Raquel Gonzales is a flawless beast.

Trump loses the election and the Chinese invade NXT lol!

I still don't rate Candice at all and of course it was Indi Hartwell. She's been seen helping the Gargano's before Halloween Havoc.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dexter's appearance reminds me of Austin a bit. I would like to see him face Orton some day for the match psychology.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Lumis and Thatcher are having a hell of a match. I really like how their styles contrast.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nice match


----------



## Chris22

I've really took a liking to Timothy Thatcher, he's definitely grown on me over time.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I'm really a fan of Dexter Lumis.. his character, look and workrate are all great...that match was a lowkey banger too


----------



## WWEfan4eva

What happened with the Candice/Toni Match?

I had to eat


----------



## Chris22

WWEfan4eva said:


> What happened with the Candice/Toni Match?
> 
> I had to eat


Was an alright match, Candice won with feet on the ropes. Toni wasn't having it so she attacked her and then Ghostface came out to help Candice which triggered Shotzi to come out too. Candice and Ghostface got the upper hand and stood tall and Ghostface revealed itself to be....Indi Hartwell! SHOCKER!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I told you Toni & Shotzi going to team up


----------



## Chris22

Finn next week!! I'm soooo hard already!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross to confront Balor next week? Say its so.


----------



## Chan Hung

Who's the jobber Ruff? Holy fuck i saw him vs gargano and it looked cringe as fuck


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Chan Hung said:


> Who's the jobber Ruff? Holy fuck i saw him vs gargano and it looked cringe as fuck


I think they may be trying for a 1-2-3 Kid moment.


----------



## toontownman

Ruff is holding that belt for at least a week lol. I was legit surprised with the win. This is my favourite Johnny. Gargano is on top form right now. I have no problems with comedy Gargano, plenty of other straight heel or face acts. He and Grimes are knocking the silliness out of the park.

Looks like Xia didn't piss the top brass off with her MMA stunt and this storyline is going somewhere. Just not really sure where. It is not like they have a big Chinese wrestler in the wings to debut. Intriguing all the same and really glad Xia is getting a push. Boa not so much as Raquel wrecked any chance of him being a credible wrestler for the time being!

The Cruiserweight match and Lumis vs Thatcher were a ton of fun. 

Great show again imo, even if it was a bit of a filler/storyline advance show. Next week looks like it is going to be loaded.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Good episode. To bad Toni has to deal with the boring Gargano wife and overrated Shotzi. Just push her to the a title feud with Io.


----------



## DammitChrist

There's no shame in Toni Storm losing to Candice LeRae since she's also pretty damn good in the ring, and she's quite a respectable female talent.

Toni will eventually get pushed to the world title scene early-next year (as she should).


----------



## validreasoning

Moonlight_drive said:


> Good episode. To bad Toni has to deal with the boring Gargano wife and overrated Shotzi. Just push her to the a title feud with Io.


Storm was blown up after few minutes last night. 

She needs to get back to this sort of weight before any talk of title run.


----------



## Piers

So Indi Hartwell is the one who helped Gargano win the title ? Shit I thought it was going to be Theory.


----------



## Carter84

Johnny boring lost , ahaha. But to a Jobber , why? Should ofbeen someone else . Can't understand that, as they had him beat priest who was doing good then lose to ruff, wtf?


----------



## Carter84

Chris22 said:


> I've really took a liking to Timothy Thatcher, he's definitely grown on me over time.



Yea, finally someone else giving thatcher praise! He has been that good for years now!


----------



## dcruz

I didn't forget Dexter lost to Priest in that NA title match due to Grimes interfering, he better finally get it soon


----------



## Rankles75

Strap a rocket to Raquel! 🙂


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

really, indi hartwell. that's the big reveal... lol.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> really, indi hartwell. that's the big reveal... lol.


Could have been Tegan's role


----------



## RainmakerV2

Releasing this the same night they announce Balor is back? Coincidence?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Hope we get Demon Balor vs Kross


----------



## Outlaw91

Chris22 said:


> And they had Leon Ruff run away like a little bitch too....not to mention the title falling off his hips and down his legs.


We already knew the rise of the NA title, well this is its fall.


----------



## Outlaw91

RainmakerV2 said:


> Releasing this the same night they announce Balor is back? Coincidence?


No, just more question marks why they stripped Kross of the title and not Balor too.


----------



## epfou1

validreasoning said:


> Storm was blown up after few minutes last night.
> 
> She needs to get back to this sort of weight before any talk of title run.


No doubt Toni has put on a few pounds since being away. That ass has gone up a shorts size or two.


----------



## SAMCRO

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> really, indi hartwell. that's the big reveal... lol.


Plus its not a surprise considering we already saw Indi help Candice out before all this, she helped her in the battle royal and again another week, and one week we saw Indi sent The Gargano's a new tv. So i don't even know why they bothered to hide her identity, if it was someone surprising we didn't expect i get it, but why hide the identity of the person if it was gonna be the bitch thats been openly helping them on tv without a mask?


----------



## Brad Boyd

I'm really not feeling this stable with Oney Lorcan. That british guy is the only guy who has a good presence in that stable. What's with that lame catchphrase "You suck, we're great. Cheers!" Lame. Nothing really stood out to me on NXT this week.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Prediction: Kross AND Cole come out during Balors segment leading to a 3 way at Takeover.


----------



## dcruz

SAMCRO said:


> Plus its not a surprise considering we already saw Indi help Candice out before all this, she helped her in the battle royal and again another week, and one week we saw Indi sent The Gargano's a new tv. So i don't even know why they bothered to hide her identity, if it was someone surprising we didn't expect i get it, but why hide the identity of the person if it was gonna be the bitch thats been openly helping them on tv without a mask?


Didn't Indi have COVID?

The Ghostface mask was probably just a cop out for the time being (and fit Halloween Havoc perfectly). Yes it's not surprising everyone back then was already predicting it'd be her but it makes sense in terms of storyline so I don't see any problem. I enjoy surprises too but they can have some fun without everything having to be unexpected.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Prediction: Kross AND Cole come out during Balors segment leading to a 3 way at Takeover.


Isn't Cole/UE gonna keep feuding with McAfee/his gang though?


----------



## SAMCRO

dcruz said:


> Didn't Indi have COVID?
> 
> The Ghostface mask was probably just a cop out for the time being (and fit Halloween Havoc perfectly). Yes it's not surprising everyone back then was already predicting it'd be her but it makes sense in terms of storyline so I don't see any problem. I enjoy surprises too but they can have some fun without everything having to be unexpected.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Cole/UE gonna keep feuding with McAfee/his gang though?


Oh yeah thats right she did have covid, forgot about that, so yeah it was probably a stand in at Halloween Havoc cause she was still quarantined.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RainmakerV2 said:


> Prediction: Kross AND Cole come out during Balors segment leading to a 3 way at Takeover.


Now that would be something amazing, Cole's gonna be in WarGames this year though.


----------



## gl83

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Now that would be something amazing, Cole's gonna be in WarGames this year though.


Replace Cole with KUSHIDA, who's been building up some momentum with wins over Velveteen Dream and Ciampa.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Please let tonight be the return of Kross.


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Please let tonight be the return of Kross.


Hopefully, if his music hits when Balor's about to speak i'll lose my shit. 

Its time for Kross to reclaim whats his.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329148621204418560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329141559108005888
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcruz

Blindfold match yeah!! Thank God they didn't stall and save that for Takeover


----------



## RainmakerV2

Seems like a pretty stacked episode.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Ruff looks like a nine year old kid.


----------



## Chris22

I love Dexter Lumis, he's just mesmerizing.

TakeOver War Games officially announced for December 6th!

Also just noticed, 3 women's matches on this episode of NXT!

I quite like Indi Hartwell, hope she continues to do well.

So...what was the point in drafting Arturo Ruas to Raw if he was gonna just end up on NXT?

Raquel Gonzales needs to dominate this company! She just continues to impress me every single week.

Seems like we're getting a Dakota/Raquel/Candice/Indi Vs. Ember/Toni/Shotzi/? women's War Games match!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Rhea's bleeding pretty badly.


----------



## Piehound

Oh crap. Rhea's ear doesn't look good..


----------



## itsbeenawhile

The ban on blood really makes legit cuts more significant...Rhea's ear looks quite nasty


----------



## Piehound

itsbeenawhile said:


> The ban on blood really makes legit cuts more significant...Rhea's ear looks quite nasty


Agree. Rhea touching her ear and smearing the blood on her cheek like warpaint was nice old school touch though. 

BTW - Helluva match these ladies are having..


----------



## Chris22

Great match! I'm very happy that Io retained.

Finn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piehound

Moonsault at the end hit Rhea's legs.. that's about the only negative I can find. Great damn match!


----------



## RapShepard

Give Pete Dunne the title please.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Rhea just gave Io the best match of her title reign. That was outstanding*.


----------



## Piehound

..and a nice brawl to close the show. Great closing match and moments this week.


----------



## RainmakerV2

No kross, ugh. Oh well.


----------



## Christopher Near

Io is a freaking star


----------



## RapShepard

Boo get the title off Io


----------



## Asuka842

Io vs. Rhea was awesome!! Totally lived up to the hype. And that post match felt like it might be a farewell for Rhea in NXT. And given her recent comments, she might be MR bound I think.

The rest of the show was really good as well.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Sorry Becky, Dakota & Rhea, after tonight Io Shirai is now my favourite Women’s wrestler.

She is just so good, most definitely the best Women’s wrestler in the World right now.


----------



## Mahmenn

Man now that was a main event, that Io Shirai vs Rhea Ripley title match was something else, it went crescendo and clearly exceeded my expectations.

I was already huge on those two but I think I marked out haha

Both women were great and showed how good they are at selling, it looked like a fight to the death at times and it matched their charisma + gimmicks, 5 star it is.
That mutual show of respect at the end made the whole thing even better, Rhea Ripley is definitely getting called up and I hope she goes to RAW to dominate it.

Io Shirai just proved to the world she is the current Goat and put the women wrestlers ( even some men as well) on notice.


----------



## SAMCRO

Rhea's definitely going to the main roster, that stuff after the match clearly told us that, looked for sure like a goodbye to NXT. Plus theres nothing for Rhea to do on NXT after this, shes already feuded and defeated Raquel, Dakota, Mercedes, theres no big bad heels for her to face or do anything with now, and shes clearly done in the title picture, time to move on.


----------



## Asuka842

If Rhea goes up to Raw or SD, they need to push her HARD! She has “top star” written all over her.


----------



## Mahmenn

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Ruff looks like a nine year old kid.


He is looking more and more legit each week tho


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Finally, King Cole is back.


----------



## tommo010

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Rhea just gave Io the best match of her title reign. That was outstanding*.


And yet there are people out there who say Rhea can't work a match. This is a contender for Womens Match of Year





Asuka842 said:


> Io vs. Rhea was awesome!! Totally lived up to the hype. And that post match felt like it might be a farewell for Rhea in NXT. And given her recent comments, she might be MR bound I think.


Yeah I'd agree with this, always suspected the loser of this match would head to the MR but the way Rhea was portrayed here was of a performer moving to the MR all that was missing was the standing in the ring and the "Thank You Rhea" chants we'd have got with a live audience.



Asuka842 said:


> If Rhea goes up to Raw or SD, they need to push her HARD! She has “top star” written all over her.


This


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Dakota Kai and Raquel are literally a IIconic duo rip off.. amd they got that Toni Storm girl acting as a Liv Morgan.. what are they doing?

Billie and Liv arent doing much, instead of ripping them for these lite wannabes how about just bring Billie and Liv back to NXT!


----------



## Mahmenn

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Dakota Kai and Raquel are literally a IIconic duo rip off.. amd they got that Toni Storm girl acting as a Liv Morgan.. what are they doing?
> 
> Billie and Liv arent doing much, instead of ripping them for these lite wannabes how about just bring Billie and Liv back to NXT!


Are you for real or is it your gimmick ?


----------



## Reil

Mahmenn said:


> Are you for real or is it your gimmick ?


I have no clue, but its astounding the mods haven't banned him yet. He goes into every thread to rant about how Billie Kay is mistreated even though she has all of the coordination of a baby giraffe when it comes to wrestling, and her ceiling is comedy jobber.


----------



## fabi1982

Great episode again. Io/Reah was great!! Give me some Thatcher/Ciampa, this can be brutal. I just like Grimes, he is such a goofy dickhead and the blindfold match was fun for what it was. An Dexter is great even standing in the ring with a blindfold on. Ending angle was very fun and I guess this is our mens Wargames match. Damn the people in their dont care for pain, this could be a damn great match!! Still interested in the Xia angle as well. Again, great episode!!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Reil said:


> I have no clue, but its astounding the mods haven't banned him yet. He goes into every thread to rant about how Billie Kay is mistreated even though she has all of the coordination of a baby giraffe when it comes to wrestling, and her ceiling is comedy jobber.


He's like in love with her


----------



## dcruz

Even if it's most likely not happening, I believe more and more that Kross and Scarlett should just really return in the main roster now. He already won the NXT title and who exactly is he gonna lose to/be considered a real challenge for him there? Demon Balor? ... And without him in the picture/roster, there's so many possible realistic champions and title feud scenarios at the moment.

And not that it matters since she isn't being used as a wrestler anyway, but considering how packed the NXT women's talent currently is, there's a bigger chance Scarlett might get to do something with the main roster women too (like Zelina and even Lana get to do per example - not to mention the MR has been getting very stale and could use new girls too).

I think there's a lot more possibilities for them, that could benefit other people as well, if they "start over" in the main roster rather than NXT.

Meanwhile, Rhea needs to be on Raw by next week, stat.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

When will Nia Jax and Shayna Baszler go to NXT to defend their women’s tag titles? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcruz

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> When will Nia Jax and Shayna Baszler go to NXT to defend their women’s tag titles?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully real soon, and they immediately drop them.
NXT's talent is deserving of having another title there and they're being wasted anyway while there's more worthy contenders/champs in that roster rn.
However I doubt that is happening too though


----------



## Zapato

I just wanted to credit them on the little build up they did for Leon Ruff. It was obvious they were building to a three way but the little from comedy underdog to being bullied to fighting back and wanting to prove his worth; simple but good. And the guy himself warrants something for being used all over the shop when they first went into the lockdown shows.

I assume Rhea might be heading to one of the Survivor Series teams? Either replacing Lana and standing up to Shayna and Nia, or filling the SD side. Great match, the wrestling all round was good to great.


----------



## DammitChrist

Zapato said:


> *I just wanted to credit them on the little build up they did for Leon Ruff. It was obvious they were building to a three way but the little from comedy underdog to being bullied to fighting back and wanting to prove his worth; simple but good. And the guy himself warrants something for being used all over the shop when they first went into the lockdown shows.*
> 
> I assume Rhea might be heading to one of the Survivor Series teams? Either replacing Lana and standing up to Shayna and Nia, or filling the SD side. Great match, the wrestling all round was good to great.


Yep, I appreciate the fact that they had Leon Ruff go from a smiling low-carder to a punching bag for comic-relief (despite being NXT North American Champion) to a competitive rookie (that genuinely wants to prove himself against the other top talents) over a span of just 1 week.

I’m sure that the payoff with the angle involving the NXT North American title will be a good/fun one.

I’m hoping that they add Leon Ruff to the cruiserweight division soon. They can use some more good names to add depth, especially on 205 Live nowadays.


----------



## tommo010

Rhea Ripley had 5 earrings ripped out during match with Io



> Wednesday's NXT was headlined by an NXT Women's Title Match pitting champion Io Shirai against challenger Rhea Ripley. The champion walked away from the bout victorious, but neither came away unscathed.
> 
> Rhea Ripley suffered multiple contusions and abrasions on both ears after having five earrings ripped off during the match. Doctors had to remove pieces of skin from her ear to "make her ear look normal again."
> 
> Meanwhile, Io Shirai is suffering from a sore neck and whiplash. She is not medically cleared but doctors are confident she won't be out long.


----------



## CM Buck

youch


----------



## Strike Force

Not that I wish injury on anyone, but you're asking for it if you wear earrings in the ring.


----------



## Piers

Rhea deserved the win, instead we'll have a few more weeks of a non-existent champion.
Honestly, what does Io bring to the belt? She can't talk, she doesn't have a gimmick, all she does is wait for the next person to beat.

I can't believe the undisputed midgets are still on this show, what more do they have to do? Just send them to 205 Live and give room to Priest, Lumis, Kross etc


----------



## Carter84

tommo010 said:


> Rhea Ripley had 5 earrings ripped out during match with Io


Ouch, I watched yesterday and I thought one maybe two ut freakin' five, sounds painful. Her match with IO was 🔥 , easy the best singles match in nxt this year for me personally, my stream broke, so I had to wait till yesterday to watch, was a really good match and lived up to the hype. Think she deserves to go up to the main roster next year as she has done it all in nxt now, if Charlie flair ain't coming back soon, put her up after Ser Ser .


----------



## Carter84

Pretty decent show, liked how ruff won again with priest knocking him out, was a little bit funny and his underdog story is really a bit of decent creative for once, I'm glad boregano lost again, yea he is a good worker but he is so bloody boring to watch has about as much charisma as watching paint dry in slow motion.

Liked How Pat Mcafee came back and is now the top heel I nxt, man he has a gift for cutting really believable promos, ( in real life seems really nice and funny on his show said this somewhere else on here, generally heels are nice in real life and faces are dicks ) wonder how this will end up as with the returning UE back and the prinxe jaw still healing damp baler has been so unlucky with injuries when he is on the cusp of really propelling himself to the top of the industry, glad it ain't as bad as I thought.

Other matches were good raquel being touted as the ones go to main roster is silly, she is still treen in certain areas and it shows at times, rhea and someone else to start. 

7/10


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Io makes everyone look good

Shotzi, Tegan & Rhea


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330315106996072456

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Boyd

Just finished watching this past wednesday show. Honestly NXT felt like the better show of the week. And I keep up with four wrestling shows a week. All the WWE main ones and AEW. It felt like the opposite last week where NXT and Raw felt the most flat compared to Dynamite and Smackdown and this time it was the other way around for me personally.

Dexter Lumis and Cameron grimes felt interesting, Undisputed Era returns, we had the North American title scene that was present for about three segments, and also pretty decent woman's main event. Big ups to NXT for having the best wrestling show this week, raw's probably second.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Leon Ruff has got a lot of it, he just needs to bulk up!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Toni turned heel


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That Toni Storm heel turn was completely unexpected. I didn't even have that on my radar. *


----------



## Chris22

Yeah, I also did not see Toni turning on Ember at all.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Now Shotzi have to find someone else


----------



## dcruz

Where is Shotzi? She didn't come out last week to take on Candice & co. either right? I guess she might still pop up tonight...


----------



## WWEfan4eva

The night is still young


----------



## Chris22

I'm just wondering who will be on Shotzi's team now. Obviously Ember but then there's still two spots.


----------



## SAMCRO

God damn i love Thatcher, i really hope he wins the NA Title or NXT title at some point.

Really wanted Thatcher to beat Kushida to build him up for Ciampa, but Ciampa distracting him being the reason he lost is alright as it builds to their match and protected Thatcher.


----------



## SAMCRO

Chris22 said:


> I'm just wondering who will be on Shotzi's team now. Obviously Ember but then there's still two spots.


Maybe Kacy and Kayden, thats the only notable female faces thats left.


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> Maybe Kacy and Kayden, thats the only notable female faces thats left.


Not really exciting options...lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole is a f*cking GOAT on the microphone, what a promo.


----------



## SAMCRO

Chris22 said:


> Not really exciting options...lol


Whelp looks as if Rhea and Io is gonna be the two.


----------



## Chris22

Shotzi, Ember, Io & Rhea, a pretty awesome team.

Poor Indi Hartwell getting kicked to the side though lol!


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh shit Grizzled Young Vets!!


----------



## Chris22

That Xia Li & Boa video was intense, like an actual proper movie scene!


----------



## SAMCRO

So is Meiko Satomura gonna be the hooded mystery woman?


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> So is Meiko Satomura gonna be the hooded mystery woman?


I immediately thought that too although I thought she was originally signed for NXT UK though?


----------



## SAMCRO

Chris22 said:


> I immediately thought that too although I thought she was originally signed for NXT UK though?


Yeah i know, i just assume whoever it is, is gonna be Japanese and shes the only big name Japanese woman that they've signed recently.


----------



## the_hound

Chris22 said:


> I'm just wondering who will be on Shotzi's team now. Obviously Ember but then there's still two spots.


teegan


----------



## RainmakerV2

That ladder match was nuts.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Kyle O’Reilly and Pete Dunne are usually great; however in terms of selling that match fucking sucked.


----------



## the_hound

Alright_Mate said:


> Kyle O’Reilly and Pete Dunne are usually great; however in terms of selling that match fucking sucked.


of course it did


----------



## Asuka842

Not a fan of the Toni heel turn. Triple H has pulled this “turn the natural face heel out of nowhere” move way too much with natural baby faces. It’s like after Bayley left, NXT forgot how to book Women faces well. That division is really heel heavy now.

Thatcher vs. KUSHIDA was quite good. Surprised that they had Thatcher tap out, but it does put KUSHIDA over as a badass.

The NA title and strap matches should be fun.

Candice making the classic stupid heel move. Picking fights with Io and Rhea when she didn’t need to. That’s going to backfire.’

Dunne vs. KOR was brutal, I loved it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331797055363231745


----------



## Alright_Mate

the_hound said:


> of course it did


Kyle O’Reilly got up from the Bitter End after about 5 seconds.
One minute they were limping up the ladder, next minute they weren’t.
O’Reilly gets his leg worked over, next minute he is running the ropes with no hint of selling.

Both guys are enjoyable to watch, but the selling was ridiculously inconsistent.


----------



## SAMCRO

Alright_Mate said:


> Kyle O’Reilly got up from the Bitter End after about 5 seconds.
> One minute they were limping up the ladder, next minute they weren’t.
> O’Reilly gets his leg worked over, next minute he is running the ropes with no hint of selling.
> 
> Both guys are enjoyable to watch, but the selling was ridiculously inconsistent.


Lol Yeah, and Dunne didn't just hit The Bitter End on Kyle, he hit it on the barricade, and when he did that i naturally assumed Dunne had it won, but Kyle immediately no sold the finisher onto the barricade and jumped back into the ring fresh as a daisy 10 seconds later.


----------



## Reil

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i know, i just assume whoever it is, is gonna be Japanese and shes the only big name Japanese woman that they've signed recently.


It's not Meiko. Also Boa and Xia are Chinese, not Japanese.

It's going to be Karen Q, most likely. She was cleared to return a couple of months ago.



the_hound said:


> teegan


Tegan isn't going to be back for a very, very, long time. She tore her ACL again, so she's gonna be gone for awhile still. Probably another year at the minimum.


----------



## utvolzac

Is NXT serious with this Leon Ruff guy, way to bury the North American title. This guy would be undersized for 205 Live.


----------



## SAMCRO

Reil said:


> It's not Meiko. Also Boa and Xia are Chinese, not Japanese.
> 
> It's going to be Karen Q, most likely. She was cleared to return a couple of months ago.


Karen Q? Who the hells that? So we're gonna have all this build up of some mystery woman for it to turn out to be someone no one knows? When you hide someones identity and do a mystery person angle generally its a good idea to make it someone that people will go "Oh Shit!" when they're revealed, not "Wait...whos that?".


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, tonight's NXT episode was just great! 

Kevin Owens was consistently entertaining on commentary tonight, and on his Kevin Owens Show segment too.

Timothy Thatcher vs Kushida was a pretty good match, and what Tommaso Ciampa did here to screw over the former was simple but effective in terms of building up heat for his future big match.

Toni Storm's heel turn may have been unnecessary, but I'd say that she'll be hotter (both figuratively and physically) in the future now that she's a villain.

The Men's WarGames match and the Women's WarGames match both look like awesome contests on paper.

I'm stoked that the Grizzled Young Veterans are FINALLY back on NXT!! I missed seeing those guys perform on TV since they're a great tag team. Plus, I also missed hearing Zack Gibson say:

"I am Liverpool's Number One, Zack Gibson! This right here is James Drake! Together, we are GRIZZLED Young Veterans" and "SOON to be recognized as your NXT Tag Team Champions!"

The Ladder match between Kyle O'Reilly and Pete Dunne tonight was just excellent! It's so good to see both men back on NXT in singles competition since their competitive matches are always a treat to watch.


----------



## Piers

SAMCRO said:


> Karen Q? Who the hells that? So we're gonna have all this build up of some mystery woman for it to turn out to be someone no one knows? When you hide someones identity and do a mystery person angle generally its a good idea to make it someone that people will go "Oh Shit!" when they're revealed, not "Wait...whos that?".


----------



## tommo010

SAMCRO said:


> So is Meiko Satomura gonna be the hooded mystery woman?


Big problem with this is Xia and Boa are Chinese and the way this angle has played out so far points to the mystery woman being Chinese too, Karen Q is the only real option here.


----------



## dcruz

So... where is Shotzi? Does she have covid or something? Even if next week she shows up all the other women who'll supposedly be a part of her team as captain are just supposed to be okay with being attacked for weeks now without her coming out to back them cuz she's busy building a new tank?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Not a big fan of the Toni turn, they need more female faces and she was pretty likeable as a face in my opinion.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Good show.
Not sold on the Toni heel turn, but maybe it works out good enough. She should win the title soon. 
Great to so Gibson back. He is fantastic on the mic.
Very good main event. Pete Dunne still needs to change his attire, because that's still awfull.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I refuse to believe this wrestling show teaching people Japanese and Chinese are not the same lol.


----------



## Reil

Moonlight_drive said:


> Good show.
> Not sold on the Toni heel turn, but maybe it works out good enough. She should win the title soon.
> Great to so Gibson back. He is fantastic on the mic.
> Very good main event. Pete Dunne still needs to change his attire, because that's still awfull.


I doubt Toni is getting the title soon. It took Io over a year to get the title when she first turned heel.

Plus Triple H has to be VERY careful with how they book Toni. She is notorious for being incredibly lazy and unmotivated at times. And it showed since the MYC 2. Her NXT UK women's title reign was probably one of the worst NXT related title runs in history just because she constantly phoned it in.


----------



## fabi1982

Very good show again.

KO on the show is always good, liked his cocky behaviour. All matches were decent to good, main event was great!! All the promos mattered and the built to Wargames looks good. Grimes was great again, looking forward to the strap match. Toni turning heel is a good move. Heel Wargames team is perfect!! What a well rounded episode that was!!


----------



## Brad Boyd

Good show. The women's divisions on fire right now on this brand, loving it. And damn Shotzi Blackheart is really fucking hot. Anyone notice Kyle O'Reilly is terrible at selling? He flipped himself back up and outside of the ring after chair shots and kicks.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

How long will Toni be heel?

There's a lot of heels


----------



## tommo010

WWEfan4eva said:


> How long will Toni be heel?
> 
> There's a lot of heels


It's really not as lopsided as you think if anything they needed another heel.

Of those that have been used on TV in the last few week.

*Faces* 

Rhea Ripley 
Io Shirai 
Shotzi Blackheart 
Ember Moon 
Kacy Catanzaro 
Kayden Carter 

*Heels*

Candice LeRae
Dakota Kai
Toni Storm
Raquel Gonzalez
Indi Hartwell

Xia Li currently Baby but who knows where current story takes her.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Xia Li might be a Tweener at this point


----------



## Piers

Yeah people complain about too many heel women but they actually made the two sides of the division even.
Too bad some idiot decided to break up the IIconics because I would have liked to see Indi join them on the main roster later.


----------



## FamousFreddy

Another great show, so excited to see GYV! Have been hoping each week that they would show up on NXT UK - but this is even better! I hope they do well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333160231694716935


----------



## shadow_spinner

My longshot but hopeful theory is that the mysterious figure that helped Dunne win last week is AJ Hawk.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

That was a really exciting match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

_Looks at show_

Oh Kross still is out.

_welp bye._

In all seriousness, this show is stale af.


----------



## Asuka842

I’m really curious to see how they do the women’s War Games match. I feel like Toni and Shotzi should be the two that they emphasize the most in the match.


----------



## MEMS

For a real tag wrestling fan like myself it just doesn’t get much better than Imperium vs GYV. Awesome.


----------



## fabi1982

Great show for me. Hyping up the mens Wargames was well done. Grimes is always fun and Im looking forward to the strap match. Tag match was unexpected and great, gyv and imperium are really good!! Gargano on commentary was great, such a little shit 😂😂 ladder match was a lot of hurting fun and great that Io is in there as well, this match could be something special, no weak link in that match. All of these ladies dont mind some hurt!! Looking forward to the PPV!!


----------



## helgey7212

It seems kind of an odd decision to have 3 out of 4 Championships not being defended on the card...


----------



## Asuka842

helgey7212 said:


> It seems kind of an odd decision to have 3 out of 4 Championships not being defended on the card...


That’s kind of how War Games tends to be.


----------



## shadow_spinner

People are comparing NXT's "underbooked" go home show to an episode of Dynamite that was built up like a pay per view knowing damn well had NXT counterprogrammed Winter is Coming with big matches of their own, they'd just bitch about NXT being "petty" and "desperate".


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

No Takeover Wargames thread?


----------



## shadow_spinner

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> No Takeover Wargames thread?


This is implying people in this forum care about NXT like they did before October of last year. The show should be great sad people care so little.


----------



## fabi1982

Yeah show will be great no matter if there is a thread or not.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335630083436900353

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ill be at work but Ill keep an eye on it for Kross and Balor to hopefully do something. UE in another wargames in 2020, like sigh, whatever. Hopefully McAfee wins or at least something interesting happens within UE. Grimes and Lumis has gone too long. The womens wargames should be pretty sweet tho.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Even without Kross and Brock Balor I'm really excited for Takeover tonight. Every match has the potential to be great and steal the show. Raquel, Toni, and Shotzi all have the chance to bring i t to the next level for themselves with a breakout star turn tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ill be at work but Ill keep an eye on it for Kross and Balor to hopefully do something. UE in another wargames in 2020, like sigh, whatever. Hopefully McAfee wins or at least something interesting happens within UE. Grimes and Lumis has gone too long. The womens wargames should be pretty sweet tho.


Undisputed Era keeps getting WarGames matches each year because they’re (arguably) the best group that’ll deliver under that stipulation.

Their WarGames matches over the past few years have been incredible, and I don’t see why tonight is going to be any different. The Men’s WarGames match that has Undisputed Era and Pete Dunne in it sounds awesome on paper. Plus, there’s also a really solid tag team in Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch plus Pat McAfee being the dark horse too.

I don’t see why there are complaints over Undisputed Era being put in another WarGames match when doing a stipulation without that group sounds like a downgrade quality-wise.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> Undisputed Era keeps getting WarGames matches each year because they’re (arguably) the best group that’ll deliver under that stipulation.
> 
> Their WarGames matches over the past few years have been incredible, and I don’t see why tonight is going to be any different. The Men’s WarGames match that has Undisputed Era and Pete Dunne in it sounds awesome on paper. Plus, there’s also a really solid tag team in Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch plus Pat McAfee being the dark horse too.
> 
> I don’t see why there are complaints over Undisputed Era being put in another WarGames match when doing a stipulation without that group sounds like a downgrade quality-wise.



Because its called NXT for a reason and theyve been there for 4 years doing the same schtick. Now its not even against main eventers but guys like Lorcan and Burch. How could you possibly care?


----------



## Stellar

Pat McAfee pretty much is the reason why the 3 others guys are in that War Games match. He is the only one of the 4 that is interesting right now. Dunne maybe is slightly interesting. It's Undisputed Era vs. a filler team that will probably take the fall...but Pat McAfee has done well in trying to hide that. I still care to see the match because of McAfee.

The Womens War Games match should really be a lot of fun though. Lets go Team Shotzi! Curious to see how the new tank ends up.

Legit looking forward to the whole card. Even Thatcher vs. Ciampa.


----------



## DammitChrist

Southerner said:


> *Pat McAfee pretty much is the reason why the 3 others guys are in that War Games match. He is the only one of the 4 that is interesting right now. Dunne maybe is slightly interesting. It's Undisputed Era vs. a filler team that will probably take the fall...but Pat McAfee has done well in trying to hide that. I still care to see the match because of McAfee.*
> 
> The Womens War Games match should really be a lot of fun though. Lets go Team Shotzi! Curious to see how the new tank ends up.
> 
> Legit looking forward to the whole card. Even Thatcher vs. Ciampa.


I think Pete Dunne would've made it to the Men's WarGames match anyway since he competed in that stipulation back in 2018, and he has bitter history with the Undisputed Era members a couple of years ago too.

I definitely with you about Pat McAfee and Pete Dunne being the main 2 highlights of this group (with the former due to his compelling/entertaining promos while the latter is due to his violence in those physical segments that made him look like a badass) 

Yep, Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch just happen to be in this WarGames match due to the other 2 guys. They're just fortunate that they happen to be known rivals of the Undisputed Era (and an ally of Dunne too) back in 2018 with their roles flipped.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335729841770012672


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

I’m gonna watch the main event. Undisputed put on the best WarGames matches.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Raquelllllllll


----------



## rbl85

Wow this thread is dead or what ?


----------



## La Parka

Women's match just didn't do it for me. Seems like they tried to be unique for the sake of it. 

At one point you can clearly see Candice waving at Shotzi to jump off the ladder.


----------



## Chris22

I love that Raquel pinned Io, Raquel is just so impressive. Hopefully she gets a title shot out of it.

I'm excited for Finn properly being back full time too.


----------



## La Parka

rbl85 said:


> Wow this thread is dead or what ?


There's only really two matches worth watching and none that are can't miss. 

This is the worst takeover lineup I've ever seen. NXT desperately needs to rebuild its brand. Sending down some main roster talent that arent being used like Nak, Black, Ricochet, Cesaro and Bo Dallas could do wonders for NXT.


----------



## RainmakerV2

La Parka said:


> There's only really two matches worth watching and none that are can't miss.
> 
> This is the worst takeover lineup I've ever seen. NXT desperately needs to rebuild its brand. Sending down some main roster talent that arent being used like Nak, Black, Ricochet, Cesaro and Bo Dallas could do wonders for NXT.



The three non wargames matches are doooo doooo.


----------



## Reil

Chris22 said:


> I love that Raquel pinned Io, Raquel is just so impressive. Hopefully she gets a title shot out of it.
> 
> I'm excited for Finn properly being back full time too.


Raquel is almost certainly getting a title shot, but I doubt she's actually going to win the title either. They likely just need a filler challenger for Io to close out the year.


----------



## dcruz

Hope this feud is done with now and Dexter can go back to rightfully challenge (and win) the (NA?) title


----------



## Chris22

The NA Championship triple threat, I just can't bring myself to care about it.

That Kross return tease though! I'm so excited to have Kross back soon too. I've definitely missed him.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard

I liked the strap match. It reminded of my youth.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Chris22 said:


> The NA Championship triple threat, I just can't bring myself to care about it.
> 
> That Kross return tease though! I'm so excited to have Kross back soon too. I've definitely missed him.


It should be a hell of a match but I hear you. I'm trying to get excited.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chris22 said:


> The NA Championship triple threat, I just can't bring myself to care about it.
> 
> That Kross return tease though! I'm so excited to have Kross back soon too. I've definitely missed him.



Aww i turned it off til the Wargames match. There was a Kross tease? What happened. Fuck.


----------



## Chris22

RainmakerV2 said:


> Aww i turned it off til the Wargames match. There was a Kross tease? What happened. Fuck.


There was just a short video with the vulture & clock imagery. The arena lights started to flicker too.

Tick Tock!!


----------



## dcruz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335762224699363330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335762592015462401


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Ruff is definitely winning. The story makes no sense if he doesn't.


----------



## Chris22

Can we now please get a decent Gargano reign? Thanks.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I wasn't expecting that. Three time champ when no one else has won two.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335763855692210180

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

Good start so far


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

That shit was insane. Pat is truly nuts.


----------



## RapShepard

God damn is this match over indulgent, should've been over 15 minutes ago


----------



## La Parka

BOOM


----------



## RainmakerV2

UE , Gargano, and Ciampa all go over. Is this 2017 or 2020? Lame. Wake me up when Balor and Kross actually hook it up.


----------



## MEMS

Holy crap that was violent yet masterful. Some brutal spots but it's War Games. Really lived up to the shtick. 

I thought Cole was really going to be hurt taking that bitter end on the back of the chair. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335789229268488194


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> UE , Gargano, and Ciampa all go over. Is this 2017 or 2020? Lame. Wake me up when Balor and Kross actually hook it up.


Yeah, problem is none of those guys wanna get called up cause they're deathly afraid of not being booked like main event guys, which they likely wont, so they all want to stay in their safe bubble in NXT where they get booked like big deals. So that means hardly any new guys like Thatcher can stand a chance cause those guys are Triple H's favorites and he doesn't want them losing to hardly anyone.


----------



## toontownman

Brutal and Phenomenal night yet again. Some insane spots throughout the night and all the matches were solid in general. 

Ciampa/Thatcher was a bit of a dead end with a loss not being great for either. I am ok with it if this moves forward as a long term program with them both. I would take a couple more matches of them together with Thatcher ultimately coming out on top. Ciampas entrance attire continues to be killer though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Not a fan of the ending of the guys War Games, i mean why not end it with Pat being taken out by the Panama Sunrise? Looked ridiculous him kicking out, and the match just ends with a diving kneedrop to Lorcan, which granted it was onto a chair that was on Lorcan's face, but it just wasn't very exciting and felt very anti climatic compared to all the other shit that happened in the match.

Honestly Pat should have won this, i mean Cole already beat him in their last match now this time he has a posse of paid wrestlers on his side and he still lost, how you gonna have this guy constantly talk all this shit only to always lose on the big show?


----------



## sailord

toontownman said:


> Brutal and Phenomenal night yet again. Some insane spots throughout the night and all the matches were solid in general.
> 
> Ciampa/Thatcher was a bit of a dead end with a loss not being great for either. I am ok with it if this moves forward as a long term program with them both. I would take a couple more matches of them together with Thatcher ultimately coming out on top. Ciampas entrance attire continues to be killer though.


They should really make the fight pit a Thatcher type match like seems like *Dexter Lumis Match seems to be the strap match*


----------



## toontownman

sailord said:


> They should really make the fight pit a Thatcher type match like seems like *Dexter Lumis Match seems to be the strap match*


Fight pit was epic. I do hope they bring that back. Thats what they should have used for raw underground. Crowd above and below.


----------



## sailord

toontownman said:


> Fight pit was epic. I do hope they bring that back. Thats what they should have used for raw underground. Crowd above and below.


Same tho I honestly think we probably wouldn't have gotten a fight pit type match or Thatcher on nxt as early if the pandemic stuff didn't happen


----------



## Asuka842

Women’s match was a car crash in the best way possible. Candice is dead, Dakota is dead, Io is dead, damn! Interesting finish, my guess is we’ll get Io vs. Raquel at New Years Evil. And Shotzi should be the top women babyface in NXT next year, she just had “IT.”

The only SLIGHT critique I can give it that, if the heels were going to win, I wish they hadn’t outsmarted and beaten down the faces so much beforehand. Over the last month, it was like 98% heel advantage in the buildup. But that’s not a problem with the match itself.

Ciampa vs. Thatcher was a brutal fight and I loved it. But they really need to start letting Thatcher win some big matches. He’s lost every big match since the Riddle one.

Grimes vs. Lumis was fun, and Grimes is just freaking hilarious on general.

The NA title match was really good as well and nice to see Austin Theory confirmed.

The Men’s match was a WAR, DAMN!! Pat McAfee is a natural at this. Pete Dunne looked like a beast (he should be NXT Champ in the future imo) and KOR getting the pin just feels, right.

Overall, damn good show.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Cool PPV. I actually enjoyed the Triple Threat for the North American title the most. Main event was solid as well.


----------



## TripleG

This is probably the first NXT TakeOver I wasn't too fond of. 

All the matches went way longer than they should have, and it just became a slog to sit through. 

- The 1st War Games match was a car wreck without much care for logic or story. I mean every single gal went under the ring to get weapons, so this was just designed to be mess. I also lol'd at how loudly they called out the "3-2-1" during the double Tower of Doom spot. However it had its fun moments. Io is nuts, haha, and that garbage can dive was memorable. People complained about her eating the pin, but honestly, I cared so little about the build up to this, that I just chalked it up to them wanting to set up another contender for her and that was all the thought that went into it. 

- Thatcher Vs. Ciampa is the match I wish had opened up the show. It was a nice and hard hitting fight (and also weirdly more brutal than either War Games match felt) but coming after such a car crash, it was in kind of a death spot, where I went into the match tired rather than excited. It won me over and got me there, but I would have enjoyed it more if I didn't have the sensory overload of the first match. 

- The Strap Match was awful. Way too long, and I couldn't get a sense of who the face was (The sarcastic prick or the deranged psychopath with no heart?) and by around the half way point, I was just begging for it to be over. I was shocked when I read it only went 12 minutes or so because it felt so much longer. This was probably the most bored and uninterested I have ever been during an NXT TakeOver match. 

- The NA Title 3 Way was another one that went too long and became a convoluted mess by the time it was over. The Scream Team guys doing their best (or worst?) Retribution impression didn't interest me and just turned the match into a farce. Also, what was the point of having Ruff get taken out from the spot outside the ring, only to have him come back, and then have the match continue for as long as it did? I felt like the end was coming, but NOPE! It just kept going. And I could not for the life of me find a reason to care that Austin Theory was under the Ghostface mask. 

- By the time the 2nd War Games match came around, I was just done with this show but I knew it was going to go 40 minutes, at least. So I took a break and came back to it later. Just finished it up a few minutes ago. It was probably better than the first one, but having two of these matches on one card is just overkill. I felt that way last year and I felt it even more here. Also, War Games needs color. I'm sorry, but this is a match that's designed to get color and be a blood bath, and if you can't/won't do it, then you shouldn't do it (I've said the same thing about HIAC). So yeah, another match that went too long, but at least it had the story of the UE having to overcome Pat's team and get him by himself to beat the crap out of McAfee. But again, it felt like the match should have ended once UE had the 4 on 1 on Pat and then put him away, but NOPE, it went for like another 10 minutes after that! The 4 Tables with the UE members names didn't quite the right payoff (it looked like the guys in the ring put the wrong tables in the wrong spots for the wrong moments of the match). Still, it was a solid effort all around and McAfee continues to impress for a guy with so little experience under his belt. 

Look, there are worse shows that have happened, but I still feel pretty comfortable saying this was the weakest TakeOver ever. Over indulgent, the build going in was weaker than the norm, and the matches were way too long with too much going on and bodies flying all over the place all night. Hell, the match I enjoyed the most was the only non-gimmicked singles match and it felt more brutal than most of the ones with weapons and such.


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah, problem is none of those guys wanna get called up cause they're deathly afraid of not being booked like main event guys, which they likely wont, so they all want to stay in their safe bubble in NXT where they get booked like big deals. So that means hardly any new guys like Thatcher can stand a chance cause those guys are Triple H's favorites and he doesn't want them losing to hardly anyone.


Its lame to be honest. NXT used to be cool because it was always fresh. Guys like Roode, Nakamura, Owens, Drew, Alpha, Revival, etc, came in, had their run and then went up so someone new could have theirs. These guys have all been in NXT what, 4 or 5 years? Now what? Fish and O Reilly go for the tag belts AGAIN? Gargano has a mid card belt in 2020? Ciampa is beating Timothy Thatcher? Who cares? The shit is so stale and predictable. Why not let Strong turn or something and give McAfee the win to do something different? I get it. These guys dont wanna be booked by Vince and wanna stay with Uncle Hunter, thats fine, but they need to start putting some other people over or they need to go to the MR. They're getting the same 650k viewers anyway, so whats it matter?

Side Note: Wargames matches have no business being 50 minutes. Thats being excessive just to be excessive. The best old school wargames went around 25 minutes and were straight chaos. Half these wargames nowadays are 6 guys laying around while 2 do spots and kick out of finishers, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

So overall enjoyed the show but it just feels stale as hell at this point. 

Talent is there but just not being used right imo. Mainevent was crying out for a strong turn to mix things up as honestly where can UE possibly go from here (im a fan of all the guys) 

If it was up to me I'd go with 

A NA title scene of Priest Thatcher Ciampa Dunne KOR would be awesome 

Main event scene with Strong Cole Finn Kross Gargano and Lumis stalking around 

I'd also be making the cruiserweight title a lot more relevant as it adds different dynamic to the problem

Id leave the Women as they are though as enjoying what they're doing

Don't get me wrong they've been unlucky with injuries and call ups but it just feels like it needs some sort of injection. Talent is more than there but fallen completely into the WWE horrible booking trap


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah Wargames matches are way too fucking long, they need to cutdown the time between people entering the match for one, its 3 minutes it should be at the very least 2 minutes, then they need to cutdown the time of the match in general when everyones in the ring, they go on FOREVER. 50 minutes is ridiculous for anything that isn't a Rumble match or an iron man match..


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Decent show, but the War Games matches were to long.
I hated the Shotzi/Candice spot. Why the hell would you put that chair on you?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

It was okay, the non wargames matches aside from perhaps the triple threat NA title were not all that interesting.
Pat McAfee taking bumps when he didn't have to was crazy though!


----------



## Piers

Hopefully, this means the UE will move up to the main roster and leave some room for the newer stars.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335763855692210180
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should be Candice


----------



## RainmakerV2

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Hopefully, this means the UE will move up to the main roster and leave some room for the newer stars.



Thats not happening lol. Those guys are scared shitless that Vince will have them in catering for the rest of their contracts. Cole will probably interrupt Balor Wednesday and Fish and O Reilly will go for the tag belts again because I mean what the fuck, and Roddy will go along being the 4th wheel like always.


----------



## Piers

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats not happening lol. Those guys are scared shitless that Vince will have them in catering for the rest of their contracts. Cole will probably interrupt Balor Wednesday and Fish and O Reilly will go for the tag belts again because I mean what the fuck, and Roddy will go along being the 4th wheel like always.


Very exciting, yay...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336783461563179009
I don’t think Karrion Kross is returning tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar

Ciampa vs. Grimes should be good. The possibility of Thatcher distracting Ciampa enough for Grimes to steal a win.

Kross not returning tonight would be understandable. Save it for a Wednesday when there isn't much else going on. I am sure they will do some "War Games fallout" stuff. I expect Priest to go after Gargano and Theory tonight.


----------



## Mainboy

Dunne :lol


----------



## Chris22

I LOVE FINN!

I'm not fussed about him facing Priest but I'll happily watch another match with O'Reilly or a match with Dunne. I think Karrion Kross will finally return at New Year's Evil after Finn retains though.

Priest calling Scarlett "Smokeshow" though!


----------



## Piehound

I'm kinda torn on a Kross v Priest feud.
One one hand I think it has potential. 
On the other hand Kross just steamrolled everyone before and I don't think Priest's momentum should be stopped by being squashed like a bug.


----------



## Chris22

Kross is back!!!!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Did USA just cut out the ending?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

My stream died

Who won Ember or Raquel?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

WWEfan4eva said:


> My stream died
> 
> Who won Ember or Raquel?


Raquel.


----------



## Asuka842

Scarlett just screams star. They’ve got to get her more to do on the show. Also cool of them to pay off the tease of Kross’s return in the same night.

The tag match was good, and Ever Rise looked impressive.

Grimes vs. Ciampa was fun.

The Xia/Boa story is intriguing. Hopefully it has a good payoff in the end.

Sorry Shotzi, I love you but your team did not “get it done” at WG. Your team basically got punked out every week but one. Then you lost at WG despite having the numbers and weapons advantage.

The Garganos are such great asshole heels. And after that segment, the Candice/Shotzi feud had better continue.

Io vs. Toni=YES PLEASE!! Those two have great chemistry and Toni is the best option to take the belt off of Io at this point imo.

Raquel has to be in contention for rookie of the year. She’s improved so much in such a short amount of time. Also poor Ember, she’s had a rough go of it every since returning to NXT.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Sound like a good show. 
I don't know about Ember losing again.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Scarlett's outfit was crazy and I don't get what's with NXT and the women having crazy outfits? Lol especially the faces.
I am so ready for New Year's Evil, don't know if Balor retains.
Not a fan of Shotzi, but she wasn't too bad this week.
And I agree about Ember, she's a great worker, shame. Cant push everybody.
I regret missing this live.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Also, Priest needs to change his outfit! He looks like a roman reigns cosplayer!!


----------



## dcruz

Where was Dexter? Why didn't he show up in the background or whatever during the Gargano segment? 

Scarlett and Kross are obvious stars, but they kinda feel out of place in NXT. I know I've said this many times before but I really think they should've just came back next month in the Rumble or something and then main roster debut - I'm just not particularly interested in what else they could do down there, is Kross just gonna keep dominating the whole roster? Or are they gonna devalue his current stock with losses? If the injury hadn't happened it'd make sense to keep him going for a bit more but now it's kinda pointless either way imo.
And idk why Scarlett was wearing that weird outfit but I guess it did help make her appearance more impactful and her current gimmick is all about theatrics so makes sense. I just wish they would let her actually do stuff too other than just come out to either lip sync or walk around with a menacing look.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

dcruz said:


> Where was Dexter? Why didn't he show up in the background or whatever during the Gargano segment?
> 
> Scarlett and Kross are obvious stars, but they kinda feel out of place in NXT. I know I've said this many times before but I really think they should've just came back next month in the Rumble or something and then main roster debut - I'm just not particularly interested in what else they could do down there, is Kross just gonna keep dominating the whole roster? Or are they gonna devalue his current stock with losses? If the injury hadn't happened it'd make sense to keep him going for a bit more but now it's kinda pointless either way imo.
> And idk why Scarlett was wearing that weird outfit but I guess it did help make her appearance more impactful and her current gimmick is all about theatrics so makes sense. I just wish they would let her actually do stuff too other than just come out to either lip sync or walk around with a menacing look.


They need to have Scarlett wrestle and cut promos too. I mean last night she could have cut a promo with Finn and Damien Priest segment but nope...instead she just stood there. People don’t realize how good she is on the mic. I’m not saying she is in the level of The Rock, Jericho or MJF but she is really good(IMO better than Alexa Bliss)

As for Kross, the only problem I have him going to the main roster is the booking. Vince could book him poorly and that’s what I am afraid of. He needs to be an unstoppable force on the main roster. I don’t want to see him dressed as a clown or dance like a geek or job out to a bunch of geeks/mid carders. I mean with Vince, we could see him chasing the 24/7 title 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabi1982

Wow what a fallout show, other companies should really take notes how to do fallout shows. What a great NXT episode that was. All the replays and people speaking about their experience in the Wargames was very very well done. Gargano family promo was also great, I just digg this little fucker  and Candice is also just such a lovable asshole. Ciampa/Grimes was good, Thatcher at ringside was a good thing as well, I actually see Ciampa and Thatcher getting the tag titles in Q1 2021. The tag triple threat was good as well. Amber losing to have Raquel look strong was a good decision as Gonzalez seems to be the next challanger for Io.

Seing Kross again was great, Finn is just the better Mox!!

Overall just a great episode, I enjoyed it massively.


----------



## Olnoname

Damion Priest is on those guys I think should go to the main roster ASAP dude can really carry himself like a star, and his voice is just....mesmerizing


----------



## SAMCRO

Great to see Kross back, finally, not the biggest fan of how he came back though just running out and beating up Priest like that in street clothes and leaving, kinda wanted his return to be bigger and more grand so to speak.

If Raquel is gonna get this big push then she needs to get some better looking gear, it looks generic as hell, a good look/gear is a big part of the package you need, and shes wearing plain black pants and a generic top.


----------



## Brad Boyd

This has been an absolute awful week for both WWE and AEW. Lets hope Smackdowns better. I will say that NXT was more entertaining than Dynamite yesterday. It seems like everyones winding down for the holidays creatively.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Call Adam Cole up, please.


----------



## Piers

Drake looks a lot les ripped than before quarantine, damn.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

watched the clips of everything Balor, Io, and Kross related. saved a lot time.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> watched the clips of everything Balor, Io, and Kross related. saved a lot time.


I am so ready for more Io vs Toni.


----------



## Stellar

Southerner said:


> Ciampa vs. Grimes should be good. The possibility of Thatcher distracting Ciampa enough for Grimes to steal a win.
> 
> Kross not returning tonight would be understandable. Save it for a Wednesday when there isn't much else going on. I am sure they will do some "War Games fallout" stuff. I expect Priest to go after Gargano and Theory tonight.


Kross returned at the start of the show after I suggested that maybe he wont be there this week. haha. I sure got that wrong. Glad that I was wrong because...Scarlett.

Thatcher did show up to the ring but wasn't a factor in to the match. So I was half right there.

Priest did target Gargano and Theory before Kross attacked him. So I was sort of right on that. I guess that Kross vs. Priest will be a thing for awhile to keep both guys away from the titles.

I did like Io Shirais delivery toward Toni Storm.

Austin Theory may have finally found a spot that could work for him. Him getting paired with the Garganos could work.

"Swerve" Scott getting a little angry from losing a lot. I do wonder if he will get any opportunities eventually or if his time in NXT will be mostly him losing against others in random matches.

No Shotzi this week unfortunately (unless I missed it). I hope that they have something for her going forward.

Decent episode. Didn't expect a whole lot with it being right after War Games.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

How long will Candice be out?


----------



## MEMS

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Call Adam Cole up, please.


Eh not so sure. What do you think he will do up there?


----------



## SAMCRO

MEMS said:


> Eh not so sure. What do you think he will do up there?


I mean theres not much left for him on NXT, he's not gonna be in the title picture anytime soon, and his feud with Pat is likely over, whats he gonna do in NXT is the more pressing question?

I think he could do well on Smackdown going into the IC title picture and feuding with Sami Zayn, theres more options for him on the main roster than on NXT right now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MEMS said:


> Eh not so sure. What do you think he will do up there?


Same as the poster above me said, there isn't a thing for Cole to do in NXT anymore. He's won every title, he's been heel and he's been a face and virtually feuded with everyone that he should've feuded with. 

He could easily fill into the midcard title picture on either show, and if Drew has a lengthy reign eventually feud with him with their history. Way more options for Cole on the MR. Hell, he wasn't even on NXT this past episode.


----------



## MEMS

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Same as the poster above me said, there isn't a thing for Cole to do in NXT anymore. He's won every title, he's been heel and he's been a face and virtually feuded with everyone that he should've feuded with.
> 
> He could easily fill into the midcard title picture on either show, and if Drew has a lengthy reign eventually feud with him with their history. Way more options for Cole on the MR. Hell, he wasn't even on NXT this past episode.


I just hate to think of him being treated like a goofy Riddle or even worse an Aleister. I would think he's way too charismatic to wind up like that but I don't trust Vince with anyone. 

Maybe give him another run with the NXT title. Love to see him work with Kross, Priest or Dunne. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MEMS said:


> I just hate to think of him being treated like a goofy Riddle or even worse an Aleister. I would think he's way too charismatic to wind up like that but I don't trust Vince with anyone.
> 
> Maybe give him another run with the NXT title. Love to see him work with Kross, Priest or Dunne.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


The thing is he held the title for so long, well over a year so it still feels like Cole just lost the title despite losing it during the summer. It wouldn't be any time soon for him to be champ and if by chance he did, he have to do something completely different with his character. There's always a chance he'll be misused on the MR but honestly Cole is clearly better than the guys you mentioned and he's so talented that it's undeniable and he'll make anything into money. It's so many more options for Cole on the MR.


----------



## gl83

WWEfan4eva said:


> How long will Candice be out?


It depends. It usually takes about 2-3 months for a broken arm to heal or it could be years if it's like "Cowboy" Bob Orton.


----------



## MEMS

SAMCRO said:


> I mean theres not much left for him on NXT, he's not gonna be in the title picture anytime soon, and his feud with Pat is likely over, whats he gonna do in NXT is the more pressing question?
> 
> I think he could do well on Smackdown going into the IC title picture and feuding with Sami Zayn, theres more options for him on the main roster than on NXT right now.


Bad options I’m afraid. I think I’d rather see him spin his wheels in NXT meaningless programs but programs where he can be himself and 20+ minute payoff matches. He goes to SD we will see him wrestle Gable for 4 minutes every week for 2 months.

Would you rather see him put over Otis or Pete Dunne?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337841897537236993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337821384530124805

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337857689863516160


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thank God Kross is back. It is interesting how they brought him back in a more human way in street clothes defending his woman instead of some supernatural kinda way. We will see if they tinker with his character. He will beat Priest at NYE and then probably send Priest to the main roster. Whats left for Priest to do? Job to Gargano again? Balor will win at NYE and then Kross vs. Balor at the next Takeover.


----------



## fabi1982

Looking forward to Dunne/Kyle, this could be great!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338914076798431234


----------



## Stellar

Kross and Ripley. That is what I am watching for out of the preview. Well, Scarlett too of course.

Hopefully Shotzi is on the show.


----------



## shadow_spinner

The show looks very good, should be another great one as usual


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah the card for tonight on NXT blows AEW's card outta the water, soon as i saw the crap matches they had planned for AEW this week i knew i was watching NXT before i even knew what their card was, but seeing their card i made the right choice.


----------



## Chris22

Leon Ruff took a bad slip off the top rope to the outside but seems to be fine.

Austin Theory finally picks up a win.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ataxia! Theory finally used Ataxia thats so awesome, hope he keeps using it.


----------



## dcruz

Hope that means Dexter's going after the NA title again (and finally getting it)


----------



## Chris22

dcruz said:


> Hope that means Dexter's going after the NA title again (and finally getting it)


I'd also love Dexter Lumis to eventually win it but I want Gargano to hold it for a while because he hasn't had a decent singles title reign yet and I think he really needs one.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

I thought there weren't be any commercials doing the match?

PIP still counts


----------



## SAMCRO

Seriously? O'Reilly vs Balor again? Fucking seriously? He's not winning the fucking belt why we gotta do this again?


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously? O'Reilly vs Balor again? Fucking seriously? He's not winning the fucking belt why we gotta do this again?


The match will still be fire and Dunne just got to NXT, his time will come.


----------



## SAMCRO

Chris22 said:


> The match will still be fire and Dunne just got to NXT, his time will come.


I've already seen that match though, i don't imagine their second match being any different than their last one, and again we know O'Reilly aint winning so whats the point of doing this again?


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow that ending was stupid as fuck, ref is being distracted by Candice and Indi waits till the ref turns around to hit Shotzi with the trophy? That had to have been a botch, no idea why you'd purposefully do an ending making Indi look that fucking dumb.


----------



## SAMCRO

So is this the first time Kross is gonna be infront of fans on NXT? theres not a alot there but he debuted when there was no people there didn't he?


----------



## Chris22

The chest on Kross though! He looks amazing, I'm so glad he's back.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol wtf was that? Raquel pop up too early?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Please send Rhea up to the MR and stop beating her into powder. I dont get the point of this.


----------



## Asuka842

Dunne vs. KOR was a TV MOTY candidate. So epic and both guys are future NXT champ material.

Ciampa vs. Rust also really good. Rust looked very impressive.

The Xia/Boa story has been intriguing. Hopefully it has a good payoff.

Speaking of good payoffs, Shotzi had better get one in the end because she’s been getting beaten down and punked out constantly for almost two months now. In fact, the heels have been dominating the NXT Women’s division overall recently.

Speaking of which, Rhea vs. Toni was the best match they’ve had against each other to date. The shift in alignment really helped them click better. But I wasn’t a big fan of the finish, it was so damn predictable.

Also is Rhea headed to the MR soon? Because she’s been eating a bunch of big losses recently? It doesn’t make much sense if she’s staying in NXT long term imo.

Good show.


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Please send Rhea up to the MR and stop beating her into powder. I dont get the point of this.


Also didn't they do this same exact storyline with Mercedes Martinez constantly screwing Rhea over in matches? Doing the same shit again with Raquel beat for beat.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339408080619134977

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

Not gonna lie, Rhea being Asuka’s mystery partner at TLC would make me mark out.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Does O Reilly have a chance at NYE? I mean im hoping he loses then Cole turns on his ass because UE is stale as fuck and if they aint moving up then they need to change shit up.


----------



## CM Buck

Dunne vs oreilly was phenomenal and the balor KOR rematch should be amazing


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole is gonna turn on O'Reilly at NYE which means he's gonna be in NXT hell for even longer FFS. 

SN: Since this is what's likely going to happen, please let Cole be a stand alone heel and ditch TUE. Kyle needs the backing Cole doesn't.


----------



## CM Buck

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole is gonna turn on O'Reilly at NYE which means he's gonna be in NXT hell for even longer FFS.
> 
> SN: Since this is what's likely going to happen, please let Cole be a stand alone heel and ditch TUE. Kyle needs the backing Cole doesn't.


What about future shock vs Roderick after he aligns with pat?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Firefromthegods said:


> What about future shock vs Roderick after he aligns with pat?


Don't see that happening, nor any reason for it. WarGames was the end of Cole v. MacAfee.


----------



## CM Buck

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Don't see that happening, nor any reason for it. WarGames was the end of Cole v. MacAfee.


Why would Cole turn though? If anything its more likely fish and roddy attack kyle costing him the match. Well atleast it was until fish had more surgery


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Very good show.
Dunne vs KoR was awesome. I exptected that Dunne would got the win, but I'm okey with this. Dunne still needs to change his attire. 
Rhea should go to the main roster. She loses way to much in NXT. I get that the casual fans don't watch NXT, but it's not good to lose al your big matches on the way out. 
That Rust dude looked pretty good. 
Toni Storm is awesome.
Shotzi is still awful.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Firefromthegods said:


> Why would Cole turn though? If anything its more likely fish and roddy attack kyle costing him the match. Well atleast it was until fish had more surgery


Because Cole currently has no program despite still being one of the brands biggest stars and for whatever reason Trips is reluctant to call him up. A turn on Kyle gives Cole a program.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Because Cole currently has no program despite still being one of the brands biggest stars and for whatever reason Trips is reluctant to call him up. A turn on Kyle gives Cole a program.


_spidermaniseeyou.jpg_


----------



## CM Buck

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Because Cole currently has no program despite still being one of the brands biggest stars and for whatever reason Trips is reluctant to call him up. A turn on Kyle gives Cole a program.


Fair play. Given ridge will be out for a while atleast that's probably a good idea


----------



## Brad Boyd

Was an okay show. Tomasso Ciampa and whats that guys name Thrust or something? Whoever it is that Thatcher is coaching did really well, they put on a clinic. Easily the match of the night. The tag match with Kushida and Ruff was also a lot of fun. Enjoyed Shotzis promo, I also liked the tag team that were yelling at the interviewer backstage. All in all this show gave me the vibe that AEW gave me but overall Dynamite beats it by a bit. Match heavy but nothing special. 5.7/10


----------



## Piers

Loving that new The Way stable.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Loving that new The Way stable.


Yep, But I had a feeling Tegan would've been in it


----------



## Stellar

Rhea Ripley is pissed! Raquel is going to regret what she did. A little surprised that Toni won but she did have help. To me Toni needs to keep winning because before she turned heel I never believed that she stood a chance at winning anything.

Enjoyed the show.

They even gave me what I wanted: Shotzi Blackheart and in a wrestling match!

Dunne vs. KOR got me interested when I wasn't interested before the show started. What really helped was that stare between the two while everyone else was beating each other up before the match started.

I wonder if they are going to tell Balor and KOR to tone down their upcoming match compared to the one before so that no one is out for weeks again.


----------



## MEMS

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The thing is he held the title for so long, well over a year so it still feels like Cole just lost the title despite losing it during the summer. It wouldn't be any time soon for him to be champ and if by chance he did, he have to do something completely different with his character. There's always a chance he'll be misused on the MR but honestly Cole is clearly better than the guys you mentioned and he's so talented that it's undeniable and he'll make anything into money. It's so many more options for Cole on the MR.


Just watching SD. Otis just pinned Nakamura clean. THAT is exactly why I don't want Cole or anyone I enjoy in NXT going to main anytime soon. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers

Cole has done everything they were kind enough to let him do in NXT, it's time for him to move on to 205 Live.


----------



## CM Buck

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Cole has done everything they were kind enough to let him do in NXT, it's time for him to move on to 205 Live.


Technically nxt sorta absorbed 205 live. 205 live is meaningless. May as well be velocity 2.0 now


----------



## Piers

Firefromthegods said:


> Technically nxt sorta absorbed 205 live. 205 live is meaningless. May as well be velocity 2.0 now


Still a better fit for him than Raw. Can you imagine him standing next to Orton, McIntyre or Lashley ?


----------



## CM Buck

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Still a better fit for him than Raw. Can you imagine him standing next to Orton, McIntyre or Lashley ?


I've seen rey rey do that lol


----------



## Piers

Firefromthegods said:


> I've seen rey rey do that lol


Yes and it's been embarrassing. 
But he somehow managed to make it worse by bringing his geek of a son on the roster.


----------



## MEMS

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Still a better fit for him than Raw. Can you imagine him standing next to Orton, McIntyre or Lashley ?


Didn’t think size marks still existed...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MEMS said:


> Didn’t think size marks still existed...


Can never take what he says serious, mans is a delusional Cole hater. It's funny he mentioned McIntyre though, because him and Cole have had matches and Cole doesn't look out of place by any means.






Which again just furthers my point of never taking the guy serious.


----------



## tommo010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341566879828205568
Let me guess Raquel runs out distracts Ripley and Dakota wins


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Can never take what he says serious, mans is a delusional Cole hater. It's funny he mentioned McIntyre though, because him and Cole have had matches and Cole doesn't look out of place by any means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which again just furthers my point of never taking the guy serious.



He kinda does lol, and you know I like Cole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RainmakerV2 said:


> He kinda does lol, and you know I like Cole.


I don't see it, and I'm openly critical about Cole being undersized and that he should work on it. However against damn near every "Big guy" he's faced (Drew, Keith Lee etc) he never looks or feels out of place, some of it just because of him being Adam Cole and also how he works in the ring.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I don't see it, and I'm openly critical about Cole being undersized and that he should work on it. However against damn near every "Big guy" he's faced (Drew, Keith Lee etc) he never looks or feels out of place, some of it just because of him being Adam Cole and also how he works in the ring.



I would have already called him up and have him beat Sami for the IC.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is this live?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

If Maverick was just average sized I really believe he could be the face of the industry.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Hell of a promo by Thatcher. That was assertive and totally bad ass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Love me some Rhea, but it's time to write her off and get her ready for the Rumble.*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RainmakerV2 said:


> I would have already called him up and have him beat Sami for the IC.


Agreed, I'm sure COVID slowed all that down because a big part of Cole's appeal is how over he is. Hopefully after he turns on O'Reilly they have a drawn out feud, Cole gets called up either just in time for WM feud or the night after with whoever is IC Champ (Probably Big E)



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Love me some Rhea, but it's time to write her off and get her ready for the Rumble.*


Her, Adam Cole & Keith Lee were the hottest stars in the entire company after Survivor Series last year. You would think as hot as Cole & Rhea were as soon as they dropped their then respective titles, they get the call up. Here we are a year later, Lee is on the MR while Cole & Rhea are treading water in NXT.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Rhea's booking post mania has been a complete mess. She should be your biggest star on the main roster by now. I guess they're waiting to pull that trigger when the crowds come back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ham and Egger said:


> Rhea's booking post mania has been a complete mess. She should be your biggest star on the main roster by now. I guess they're waiting to pull that trigger when the crowds come back.


*With Charlotte back to dominate the entire roster again, and the RAW women's division being in the abysmal state it's in, they definitely need that super over baby face to believably be a threat to Charlotte. I see no logical reason to not have Rhea debut on RAW after the Rumble. I think Raquel should be the one to write her off NXT TV since they want to build her as the next big monster heel.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This is an amazing way to sell two powerhouses having a brawl. I haven't seen stuff like this in over a decade. Rhea also adds yet another great match to her resume for 2020. Dakota killed it too. That code red backbreaker was very innovative.*


----------



## Chan Hung

Rhea vs Gonzalez is better than any AEW women's angle today.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm not sure this pull apart got me excited for the match.


----------



## somerandomfan

I laughed more than I should have about that supporting Indi Wrestling joke.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

We support "Indi Wrestling".


----------



## Ham and Egger

I totally support Indi Wrestling! ❤


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Mercedes! Out of Retribution Hell!


----------



## Dr. Middy

I LOVE BRONSON REED

The entrance is amazing, he's a great hoss in the ring, man please push him to win the NA Title or something.


----------



## Reil

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Mercedes! Out of Retribution Hell!


Yup. Looks like she'll be Io's next challenger.

So now Io has Raquel/Toni/Mercedes to feud with.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341934137326895106

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Rust looks like one of the basham brothers with long hair, impressive work though.


----------



## Ham and Egger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Rust looks like one of the basham brothers with long hair, impressive work though.


That should tell you his trajectory within this company.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Rust looks like one of the basham brothers with long hair, impressive work though.


I actually thought that James Ellsworth returned with long hair. Hell of a wrestler though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hearing that promo from Kross.... man him vs. Cole for the NXT title was a missed opportunity. The promos alone would've carried the feud, not to mention Kross likely doesn't get hurt either.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dream is falling down the card at break neck speed. Get him off NXT if your just gonna job him out.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Good match from Dream and Cole, ironically better than both matches they had during their actual feud lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Seeing Adam Cole bitch slap dream was so satisfying.*


----------



## utvolzac

NXT is absolutely boring as fuck nowadays. Just bland generic wrestlers in meaningless matches. Outside of Kross/Scarlett and maybe that Lumis guy, this is the least entertaining the roster has ever been. Fuckin glorified indy shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2

utvolzac said:


> NXT is absolutely boring as fuck nowadays. Just bland generic wrestlers in meaningless matches. Outside of Kross/Scarlett and maybe that Lumis guy, this is the least entertaining the roster has ever been. Fuckin glorified indy shit.



Yeah, with AEW being delayed till ten they should have brought it way better this week. Oh well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *With Charlotte back to dominate the entire roster again, and the RAW women's division being in the abysmal state it's in, they definitely need that super over baby face to believably be a threat to Charlotte. I see no logical reason to not have Rhea debut on RAW after the Rumble. I think Raquel should be the one to write her off NXT TV since they want to build her as the next big monster heel.*


*I may be getting my wish

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341936108356198408*


----------



## toontownman

More of a storyline and builder episode than an action packed one. Still solid. So many things going on storyline wise but in a way that makes sense and is consistent.

NYE looks tasty. Fight Pit coming back and last man standing yes please.


----------



## Asuka842

The tag title match was very good.

Swerve vs. Atlas was also fun.

Rhea vs. Dakota was really good. Rhea’s match resume this year is VERY impressive. And yes she needed the win more. Let her and Raquel really tear it up in their LWS match.

Speaking of Dakota, I really think she should turn face again in 2021. The Women’s Division feels heel heavy right now and with Candice and Toni now heels, it feels like Kota’s heel run has run it’s course.

I hope they have good plans for Bronson and Rust because those two have a lot of potential.

Toni looking like Nazi Coco Chanel. Her promos are improving, and Mercedes return is most welcome as well.

The Gargano’s were great. They manage to walk the fine line with being weirdly wholesome with each other while overall complete douchebags. I do think they missed a chance to have Shotzi cause more mayhem. She NEEDS to get back at them major soon.

Good show overall and that NYE card looks STACKED.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ham and Egger said:


> Rhea's booking post mania has been a complete mess. She should be your biggest star on the main roster by now. *I guess they're waiting to pull that trigger when the crowds come back.*


Yep, that's exactly what they're doing with Rhea Ripley.


----------



## TL Hopper

Nxt is such a chore to get through lately. Nothing interesting and terrible storylines


----------



## tommo010

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This is an amazing way to sell two powerhouses having a brawl. I haven't seen stuff like this in over a decade. Rhea also adds yet another great match to her resume for 2020. Dakota killed it too. That code red backbreaker was very innovative.*


I love the way Rhea is selling at the moment really gives you the impression she's hurt and she's willing to look vulnerable during a match, this makes her a very convincing babyface for a powerhouse, how many powerhouse wrestlers would be willing to take that backbreaker and sell it perfectly


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

tommo010 said:


> I love the way Rhea is selling at the moment really gives you the impression she's hurt and she's willing to look vulnerable during a match, this makes her a very convincing babyface for a powerhouse, how many powerhouse wrestlers would be willing to take that backbreaker and sell it perfectly


*Rhea is the perfect wrestler. She's got the look, she's dominant, and she sells moves like she's been shot by a cannon without it looking cartoony. She had me wondering if that shoulder stomp spot legitimately hurt her because it looked so nasty and she sold it well all match.*


----------



## gl83

If NXT has any flaw in their women's division it's in regards to their Face-Heel balance. Rhea and Io are their Top Faces, but they're going to get called up in the next few months. What then, because once they're gone, there is going to be a severe lack of Top Faces. On the Heel side you got: Candice, Toni, Dakota, Raquel, a newly-returned Mercedes Martinez and Indi Hartwell. Meanwhile, on the Face side you only have Shotzi, Ember and Tegan Nox(who's knees are basically being held together by duct tape)


----------



## TheGunnShow

gl83 said:


> If NXT has any flaw in their women's division it's in regards to their Face-Heel balance. Rhea and Io are their Top Faces, but they're going to get called up in the next few months. What then, because once they're gone, there is going to be a severe lack of Top Faces. On the Heel side you got: Candice, Toni, Dakota, Raquel, a newly-returned Mercedes Martinez and Indi Hartwell. Meanwhile, on the Face side you only have Shotzi, Ember and Tegan Nox(who's knees are basically being held together by duct tape)


Rhea's probably getting called up but I doubt Io is.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Boyd

I agree that the nxt show was boring. Just a bunch of matches and no interesting promos. The gargano xmas segments were cringe. But I mean what exactly can you expect from Gargano. The guys a giant uninteresting dork.


----------



## DammitChrist

Brad Boyd said:


> I agree that the nxt show was boring. Just a bunch of matches and no interesting promos. The gargano xmas segments were cringe. But I mean what exactly can you expect from Gargano. The guys a giant uninteresting dork.


You're kidding, right? You weren't amused by those light-hearted Christmas segments featuring Johnny Gargano (one of the best talents on NXT), Candice LeRae (underrated female talent), Austin Theory (a young NXT prospect), and Indie Hartwell (who has some potential)? 

Come on, man! It was just some fun skits for the Holiday season  

Plus, that must've been the most entertaining work that I've ever seen from Austin Theory in his career so far 😂


----------



## Brad Boyd

DammitChrist said:


> You're kidding, right? You weren't amused by those light-hearted Christmas segments featuring Johnny Gargano (one of the best talents on NXT), Candice LeRae (underrated female talent), Austin Theory (a young NXT prospect), and Indie Hartwell (who has some potential)?
> 
> Come on, man! It was just some fun skits for the Holiday season
> 
> Plus, that must've been the most entertaining work that I've ever seen from Austin Theory in his career so far 😂


That part where Austin Theory was pretending to cry while eating a cookie was cringe. Gargano stealing the playstation was pretty cool though. I'll give him that. I'll also give Gargano a plus for being so naturally unlikeable so i suppose that really works for him as a heel. I literally wanna punch the guy in the face everytime I see him.


----------



## DammitChrist

Brad Boyd said:


> That part where Austin Theory was pretending to cry while eating a cookie was cringe. Gargano stealing the playstation was pretty cool though. I'll give him that.* I'll also give Gargano a plus for being so naturally unlikeable so i suppose that really works for him as a heel. I literally wanna punch the guy in the face everytime I see him.*


I can't really blame you there 

I mean, did you see how Gargano stated at the beginning that he's "here with the love of my life" but he ended up zooming the camera to his NXT North American championship instead of Candice?

What a jerk  

Plus, there's that cute pun with them supporting 'Indie' Wrestling 

There was also Theory acting like he was Gargano's son by being all excited about the protein powder making him "big and strong" like him (even though Theory is way bigger/stronger than Gargano) 😂


----------



## Bland

I quite enjoyed The Way christmas segments, my favourite moments from all shows this week in fact.


----------



## gl83

TheGunnShow said:


> Rhea's probably getting called up but I doubt Io is.


Rhea's probably getting called up at the Royal Rumble after she puts over Raquel at New Year's Evil. Io Shirai is likely getting called up after she drops the NXT Women's title later this year. I mean she has feuded with basically everyone in NXT, so there's not much left for her to do after she drops the title. Otherwise, she'll just be like Ciampa, Undisputed Era, Rhea Ripley and be spinning her wheels.


----------



## Piers

Imagine having Kross just back on NXT and putting Cole vs Dream as the main event.


----------



## Stellar

The Gargano Christmas thing was good. I liked the No Way Jose reference. No Way Jose needs to end up back in NXT just to at least feud with The Way.

Overall the show was alright. Not overly great but not horrible. I'm not going to complain because if NXT was still only on the WWE Network we probably would have gotten some recap episode with maybe a few filler matches added in.

"Swerve" Scott and vs. Jake Atlas was a fun match.

Dakota Kai vs. Rhea Ripley was my favorite from the show. I knew that Dakota was going to lose but I wanted to see how long she would stay in it.

Velveteen Dream really feels like a shell of his former self now. Putting aside all of the outside drama that he put on himself, it feels like all of the hype around him is gone. It doesn't help that he hasn't won a match in ages and probably wont ever win a feud in the future now.

Tyler Rust, I really like him so far. Bivens with Rust has my interest.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Looks like a fantastic show tonight. I hope that people don’t make others feel bad for watching this tonight.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I like how they're booking Undisputed Era 100%...I cant really explain it but you can tell logic is behind the perception


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Well done for Cole winning three year end awards already, the first half of NXT this year when he was champ was great. The show went to absolute sh*t after he lost the belt (other than his feud with Pat)


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Good promo for the title match


----------



## MEMS

Been going back and forth tonight but glad I got to see the Fin-Kyle promo and the cool Priest-Kross brawl. Both were great.


----------



## Asuka842

That Rhea/Raquel hype video was fantastic. Bringing up their real life friendship was a cool touch.

Congrats to Io on the awards, she deserves them. Same with Shotzi.


----------



## dcruz

NXT was so entertaining a while back but it's quickly becoming very unexciting to me as of late, which is quite a feat to pull considering they actually have a decent amount of top star material in there right now. The storylines are just beyond stale, they need a reshuffle imo, and hopefully that comes with the new year.


----------



## Christopher Near

Why does nxt have to do this to me lol I want o reilly to win after that promo but I dont want balor to lose yet

Kross can wait


----------



## TD Stinger

Haven't watched a full episode of NXT (or any show) in awhile but I'm gearing up for 2021.

And what a way to start:

Balor vs. O'Reilly II (I went back and watched their 1st match and it was awesome), a Last Woman Standing match with Rhea and Raquel, a Fight Pit match, and Kross vs. Priest? Not to mention Xia Li's apparent re-debut with some crazy new gimmick?

Sign me up, I'm ready.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

It’s about time Scarlett actually cut a promo. It took them this long lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345155314157404162

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow_spinner

I really need examples as to what NXT is doing that can be considered counter booking AEW. If you want to cite GAB, that was 6 months ago. Since then NXT has done their thing, any special event they've announced first. If anything AEW has tried to counter book NXT twice. They booked a special show for NXT's Takeover go home show, a title change and even brought in Sting. They are doing another special event 2 weeks while NXT is running New Years Evil (why is no one giving them any s*** for that). Plus AEW is the one bringing in legends, bringing in celebs things wrestling fans claimed they hated when WWE does so why do people clown NXT for staying the course?

One person commented a month back like "bringing in Sting and the Impact partnership overshadowed NXT" and the tone was in glee as in "victory for the good guys hahaha" If WWE wanted they could easily have main roster guys show up, have any legend show up, and celeb but they don't. Last main roster star to appear was Sasha and Bayley. NXT doesn't go above and beyond yet people claim they "counter program", when AEW does it, bringing in legends, celebs, it's ok. But NXT gets clowned at for being the wrestling show people claimed they wanted.


----------



## RainmakerV2

First time Ive been this jacked for NXT in a while.


----------



## TD Stinger

Before I used to watching NXT and AEW at the same time. Going forward I'm going to pick which show I like better and watch that show in full first before I watch the other.

And this week, you can't beat New Year's Evil. Not only 5 potential great matches but also Xia Li's returns in her wacky new gimmick. And even after 2 exhausting days of Wrestle Kingdom, can't wait.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346653325245165573


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

First time I have caught an NXT live in a fair minute. Gonna catch up on the Network before MLW's special today, fun times.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

shadow_spinner said:


> I really need examples as to what NXT is doing that can be considered counter booking AEW. If you want to cite GAB, that was 6 months ago. Since then NXT has done their thing, any special event they've announced first. If anything AEW has tried to counter book NXT twice. They booked a special show for NXT's Takeover go home show, a title change and even brought in Sting. They are doing another special event 2 weeks while NXT is running New Years Evil (why is no one giving them any s*** for that). Plus AEW is the one bringing in legends, bringing in celebs things wrestling fans claimed they hated when WWE does so why do people clown NXT for staying the course?
> 
> One person commented a month back like "bringing in Sting and the Impact partnership overshadowed NXT" and the tone was in glee as in "victory for the good guys hahaha" If WWE wanted they could easily have main roster guys show up, have any legend show up, and celeb but they don't. Last main roster star to appear was Sasha and Bayley. NXT doesn't go above and beyond yet people claim they "counter program", when AEW does it, bringing in legends, celebs, it's ok. But NXT gets clowned at for being the wrestling show people claimed they wanted.


It’s just an imaginary fanbase war people have, they are two different products in style and presentation; people seem to watch both as they as commonly trade viewers.
It's just blind WWE hate, even though the E that people bemoan don't seems to have very much care for NXT (being unsure how to use guys in main roster shows, wrestlers refusing to go to the main roster etc), though part of me sees that they miss "wars" and want to bring it back but it really is just online tribalism in the AEW fanbase, given that it's mostly amongst themselves but that might be because NXT fans have a much smaller online presence


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Do it Cole, end this man tonight.


----------



## Olnoname

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Do it Cole, end this man tonight.
> 
> View attachment 95553


Exactly what I'm expecting too, Honestly Adam Cole would he hugest douche if it comes down this and that's perfect.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This show on paper looks absolutely tremendous. I actually think they might put the title on Kyle, who will just hold it till Kross gets to him or something. 

I usually watch AEW live and NXT later on the network, but this is gonna be a hell of a difficult choice this week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Thatcher vs Ciampa have been pulled from tonight’s show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

The two main events are commercial free too? Tasty.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Thatcher vs Ciampa have been pulled from tonight’s show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After WarGames they’ve been eh


----------



## Stellar

I usually watch NXT a few days later when it's on the WWE Network but maybe ill watch it tonight instead. I can't watch both shows at the same time like others can. I'm not a good multi tasker. lol

The card does look good for tonight. The top 3 matches will probably be slugfests. I'm here for that.


----------



## sailord

Shit the match I was looking forward to the most geta pulled really enjoyed the first fight pit. Tho rest of this card should be good


----------



## toontownman

Bit of a gutter about the fight pit. This card was an all timer. Still look forward to it in a week or two instead.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

I know they ain't gonna, but I wish they'd still go on with the pit fight just throw someone else in his place. That match was really cool the first time around


----------



## TD Stinger

So apparently the Fight Pit match is off with one of Thatcher or Ciampa being hurt. That sucks. The show overall still looks great though which is a testament to how strong the card is.

I'm expecting some great things from Finn and KOR. And whether Cole turns on KOR or not I'm expecting Finn to retain.

Rhea and Raquel should be a fun spot festy match. I don't know if Rhea is going to leave NXT soon, but since Raquel got the win at War Games, no reason for her to lose here. Keep her momentum going.

Kross vs. Priest should be solid but obviously Kross is winning and this might be Priest's last NXT match after what we heard today.

And what I'm really excited for is to see Xia Li's new character.


----------



## Chris22

I also upset at the Fight Pit being pulled as I was really looking forward to it but apparently Timothy Thatcher has a minor injury and he wasn't able to be cleared for the match but it will happen in the next few weeks.


----------



## dcruz

Dexter looking... festive 😆


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn, Priest vs. Kross started solid but got really good by the stretch. Easily the best match of Kross's NXT career. The spots in the last 5 minutes were great.


----------



## dcruz

This crowd is so lethargic though, might as well have no crowd for the sinister mood


----------



## Chris22

Good match, Kross looked great in the ring.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That was a fun big hoss fight. Guys who look like grown men fighting like grown men.


----------



## Chris22

Santos Escobar feels so important.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

What happened to Kalisto?


----------



## Chris22

Kowalski's Killer said:


> What happened to Kalisto?


And didn't Curt Stallion earn a title shot against Escobar? And Metalik randomly gets one before him.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match between Escobar and Metalik. Nothing amazing but good cruiserweight action.


----------



## TD Stinger

OK the Xia Li stuff was a little cheesy but overall it was pretty cool. Her offense looked great.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Xia Li looked really stiff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Does xia have to do the Hyaaah EYAAAH sounds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Xia Li looked amazing, I just really hope it leads to a lot of success for her.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Does xia have to do the Hyaaah EYAAAH sounds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how else would people know that she's Asian?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Okay the Raquel back thing does turn me on lol.


----------



## dcruz

Xia looked like a legit badass star for once, NXT hardly ever fails with their female talent repackages tbh


----------



## Chris22

OMG! The way Rhea hit that announce table!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346991485972054016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

Already loving the LWS match


----------



## Chris22

Looks like Raquel is sending Rhea packing to the main roster.


----------



## TD Stinger

Great table spot


----------



## TD Stinger

LOL at that locker spot


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347003192983302145

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Dakota getting put in the locker and actually fitting in it lmao!!!


----------



## RapShepard

This match is kick ass


----------



## TD Stinger

Through the stage!


----------



## Chris22

Bye Rhea, see you at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## TD Stinger

Awesome match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Rhea vs Raquel was everything I wanted and more. Perfect finish and perfect way to write off Rhea for the Rumble.*


----------



## dcruz

Great match and solid sendoff to the MR (please!)


----------



## itsbeenawhile

This LWS is a banger with some creative ass spots...that handcuff spot and Dakota going in the locker was really good and as I'm typing Raquel putting Rhea through the stage was badass

Rhea has to be moving up but I think she'll win Elimination Chamber and not the Rumble


----------



## dcruz

Hope Dexter interrupts the celebration...


----------



## RainmakerV2

That match ruled.



God dang, I was hoping for a show without Gargano for one week.


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't know if that was Rhea's swan song, but if it is, hell of a match to go out on.

And now I await them changing her music and attire on the main roster.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm down for Johnny vs. Kushida and Candice vs. Shotzi in the future.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Hope Rhea goes to SmackDown

To many Women on Raw


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347006402372526081

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## validreasoning

Theory went from showing no charisma to one of most fun characters in pro wrestling full stop

The Way should be in key spot on Raw right now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346998269981949952

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Women's Dusty Tag Team Classic Tournament!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

You know what to do, Adam Cole.


----------



## Chris22

Another fire match!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Im not big on KOR but him tapping to an abdominal stretch is fuckin lame.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im not big on KOR but him tapping to an abdominal stretch is fuckin lame.


Lame as hell, and no Cole heel turn at the end.


----------



## TD Stinger

Off to AEW now but other than some small hiccups what a great show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Figured Kross would come stake his claim to end the show. Eh. Kinda a let down tbh.


----------



## Christopher Near

I dont ever want to hear anyone call balor a geek.
Nxt balor is so gritty that last shot was so cool


----------



## Piehound

Christopher Near said:


> I dont ever want to hear anyone call balor a geek.
> Nxt balor is so gritty that last shot was so cool


NXT Balor is like 100x > than main roster Balor


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347023656740921344

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

All of the matches were really good tonight, and nu-Xia looked totally badass.

But Rhea vs. Raquel was MOTN imo. They beat the holiest of Hell’s out of each other. This was the week of awesome hoss fights and that certainly was one.

I hope Rhea moves up to Raw or SD soon. There’s nothing left for her to do in NXT and that felt like a definitive send off imo.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

What a show! These quasi-Takovers, like tonight and Halloween Havoc, have been tremendous. They remind me of the old Clash of the Champions shows where you'd get something on free tv that would rival the actual pay per views. 
While the Last Woman Standing match was an early match of the year candidate, I think Gran Metalik showed us that he is the most underutilized talent in the company. His work is crisp, inventive, and exhilarating. Hopefully this wasn't a one off before he returns to jobber tag team purgatory.


----------



## Rankles75

Not gonna lie, I’m a little turned on by Raquel (wo)manhandling Rhea in the Last Woman Standing match...  Unusual for the heel to come out on top with that stipulation. I take it Rhea is headed to the main roster now?


----------



## CM Buck

Kross and priest was awesome and rhea vs raquel was a war been a fantastic week for hoss matches. Except for hammer vs kruger


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Main event was awesome. I can watch these guys wrestle 100 times. They can easily make each one feel different.


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel like when the Fight Pit got cancelled they threw Johnny and friends to make up time for the show when honestly it wasn't really needed. Like, just give 30-40 minutes to KOR vs. Balor. They could have handled that and made the match even better. And don't get me wrong I'm entertained by the Way and all but it just felt a little out of place on this show.

That was really my only negative thing about the show though. The LWS match was great. Kross vs. Priest over achieved for me. The main event, while I wish it could have been longer was really good as well. The CW match was good. And I'm very intrigued by Xia's return.


----------



## fabi1982

Just a WOW show!!


----------



## tommo010

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Does xia have to do the Hyaaah EYAAAH sounds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No particular reason and its not something new to Xia she's always done it, Its a martial arts technique called Spirit shout.The shout helps in preventing damage by tightening its core muscles, it is believed to provide extra power in offensive and defensive motion.


----------



## SAMCRO

See as i said when Kyle won the number 1 contenders match, why do Kyle vs Finn again when the result is just gonna be Balor going over again with nothing really being different except the match was much shorter than the first. Would've much rather had Dunne vs Balor, would at least be a new match up and wouldn't be so damn predictable.


----------



## Piers

Austin Theory calling Shitzi "Mike Wazowski" was hilarious.


----------



## DammitChrist

Christopher Near said:


> I dont ever want to hear anyone call balor a geek.
> Nxt balor is so gritty that last shot was so cool


Yep, after seeing Finn Balor bleed twice (looking tough in the process) and deliver 2 wrestling matches with Kyle O'Reilly that were pretty damn good, I genuinely believe that HE'S the guy who SHOULD be the world champ for a while longer.

I'm hoping that they do Finn Balor vs Pete Dunne for the NXT title at some point eventually


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

this show was like wrestlemania 17 compared to the trash that was "legends" Raw.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347641597039583232

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcruz

So, when's Dexter getting another NA title shot tho? The first time he got injured and was taken off the match, the other Grimes interfered? And he definitely had the momentum at one point to actually win it too...


----------



## toontownman

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347641597039583232
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likely add Indus Sher, the Rascalz and another couple of randoms (Kushida/Ruff, Rust/Thatcher etc) or maybe a NXT UK team if they are inbetween tapings. Not sure about the feasibility of getting them in and out of the US but if they are allowed in they can quarantine a few and have them take part in the rumble too. 

Wouldn't be surprised to see Lucha Houseparty or another main roster team involved too.

Least likely to happen but what would be cool is a sneaky New Hart Foundation Reunion with Tyson Kidd getting a protected send off with Harry Smith and Natalya by his side.


----------



## TD Stinger

Here's the Dusty Tag Bracket


----------



## SAMCRO

The only team i see winning the Dusty Classic is Grizzled Young Veterans, they're clearly the best actual tag team in the bracket. Cole and Strong is the only other team i could see winning just cause Cole's in it, but i'd hate to see yet another team whos not really a tag team win the Dusty Tag Classic, that happens too much imo, this year a true tag team should win.

I see the tournament coming down to Grizzled Young Veterans vs Imperium, theres a small chance Dain and Maverick make it to the finals but i dunno i feel like the finals should come down to two really great in ring wrestling tag teams and Dain and Maverick's not what i'd consider a good in ring tag team at this moment..


----------



## gl83

If MSK is the new name for The Rascalz, I could possibly see the finals coming down to them and the Undisputed Era.


----------



## TD Stinger

Semi finals on the right side of the bracket is for sure TUE vs. GYV. The left side I'm not too sure honestly. I'll guess this mystery team of MSK (who I'm guessing is the Rascalz) vs. Imperium.

And the finals is GYV vs. MSK.

Saw Shotzi vs. Candice and Gargano vs. Lumis was announced too. Looks like a solid card overall though I think I'll catch AEW first tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole & Strong are in a weird spot, they have no business losing to any team in this tournament but at the same time they don't need to win it. Maybe an angle gets started as to why they lose? Otherwise they are the clear runaway favorites to win.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Blackheart is one of my least favorite parts of this program, especially since all the other women are so much better. Botch-machine.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Maybe it's because he missed hella time or because it's Kross' time but Finn doesn't feel like the NXT Champion at all.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Dunne vs. Balor will be an outstanding match.


----------



## Chris22

There's something off about the way Dunne speaks on the mic...and that man bun.


----------



## Piehound

Chris22 said:


> There's something off about the way Dunne speaks on the mic...and that man bun.


I wondered if I was the only one to think this. He was better when he was mostly quite and beat people up.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole & Strong are in a weird spot, they have no business losing to any team in this tournament but at the same time they don't need to win it. Maybe an angle gets started as to why they lose? Otherwise they are the clear runaway favorites to win.


The last segment just answered that, they didnt have to save Finn so Pete Dunn and the tag champs will cause them to lose tonight most likely and then go from there


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

itsbeenawhile said:


> The last segment just answered that, they didnt have to save Finn so Pete Dunn and the tag champs will cause them to lose tonight most likely and then go from there


Yep.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Lumis, Gargano AND Theory on screen simultaneously...


----------



## dcruz

Expected  I don't mind it if Dexter wins the title next tho


----------



## dcruz

But I see they're still teasing Kushida...? Lawd


----------



## sailord

Fuck ya fight pit next week. Should be the main event


----------



## itsbeenawhile

dcruz said:


> I see they're still teasing Kushida tho? Lawd


He's just somebody for Gargano to beat before dropping the title to a deserving Lumis

On another note, I'm amped for this Fight Pit


----------



## Araragi

DO I LOOK LIKE A FREAKIN ZEBRA TO YOU?










Excited for the fight pit. Should be really good.


----------



## sailord

Very fun tag match. First time seeing msk guys


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I normally am a big jake atlas fan but this match has parts where they do the obviously choreographed jump into each other thing. I like workrate more than most people but less of that please. Had some good moments.
And MSK won anyway, at least the black dude looks pretty built.


----------



## utvolzac

This is hands down the worst field for the Dusty Classic they’ve ever thrown out there. Mostly just a bunch of bland undersized indy guys thrown together.

Thought maybe the mystery team would be someone decent but Jesus Christ what a letdown. Who the hell are these guys? The one guy is an early contender for worst look/physique of 2021.

NXT should just change its name to WWE-PWG.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

utvolzac said:


> This is hands down the worst field for the Dusty Classic they’ve ever thrown out there. Mostly just a bunch of bland undersized indy guys thrown together.
> 
> Thought maybe the mystery team would be someone decent but Jesus Christ what a letdown. Who the hell are these guys? The one guy is an early contender for worst look/physique of 2021.
> 
> NXT should just change its name to WWE-PWG.


In my opinion, they shot themselves in the foot by doing this right after NYE.


----------



## Chris22

So...Boa had to go through all the intense training aswell...to stand at ringside?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

What are they setting up Li for with a second squash ?


----------



## sailord

Li was like your soul is mine flawless victory


----------



## Piehound

Chris22 said:


> So...Boa had to go through all the intense training aswell...to stand at ringside?


I guess whoever is behind all of this is a stickler for good posture...


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Where is Bobby Fish?




WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> What are they setting up Li for with a second squash ?


I wasnt feeling that either, she didnt look strong at all


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

That interruption was surprising but also expected at the same time?


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched this after AEW but overall a solid show. The 2 last tag matches delivered and I’m very interested in the title scene right now.


----------



## Asuka842

I hope there’s a good payoff coming for Shotzi. She’s been feuding with Candice and co for months now and it feels like Candice and co have dominated like 95% of the time.

Speaking of, Shotzi and Ember could both use some big wins, so hopefully they’re allowed to do well in the tournament. Pretty good promo from Ember as well.

Ever-Rise looked great tonight.

UE vs. Breezango was really fun.

Xia Li continues to look badass.

Poor Kacy and Kayden. Toni and Mercedes are gonna kill them.

Good show overall.


----------



## toontownman

Asuka842 said:


> Poor Kacy and Kayden. Toni and Mercedes are gonna kill them.


Too true. I would have liked them to go far in the tournament as they are actually a tag team and one with huge upside. Main roster logic and priority in pushing storylines for singles wrestlers over actual tag teams likely strikes again.


----------



## RainmakerV2

utvolzac said:


> This is hands down the worst field for the Dusty Classic they’ve ever thrown out there. Mostly just a bunch of bland undersized indy guys thrown together.
> 
> Thought maybe the mystery team would be someone decent but Jesus Christ what a letdown. Who the hell are these guys? The one guy is an early contender for worst look/physique of 2021.
> 
> NXT should just change its name to WWE-PWG.


Pretty sure the N in NXT stands for nerds.


----------



## tommo010

itsbeenawhile said:


> Where is Bobby Fish?


Torn his tricep in War Games match



Chris22 said:


> So...Boa had to go through all the intense training aswell...to stand at ringside?


Boa's in ring debut be like


----------



## SAMCRO

itsbeenawhile said:


> Where is Bobby Fish?


Surprise surprise, injured once again, i swear he's been injured multiple times throughout every year he's been in NXT, the guys body is telling him its time to hang it up. I mean he injured himself just training a bit ago, now apparently he got injured again badly in the Wargames match. At some point he needs to listen to his body and realize he's not able to do this anymore.


----------



## Piers

Another solid performance from Candice who carried Shotzi throughout their match.

I like the mysterious Chinese gimmick but not sure how I should take Xia Li as a serious, badass character when she's got that anime girly tattoo on her forearm. Isn't her finisher the same as Kofi's by the way ?

I was not expecting MSK to win their match, nice surprise.

Balor vs Dunne sounds great. I don't even care who wins as we'll have a great champion either way.

Really digging Theory as a goofier character.

Man, the guys in the main event have really let themselves go. When you look at Breeze, Strong and Dango a few years ago, it's night and day. Cole has always had a pretty average look but Dango and Strong especially used to be ripped.



Chris22 said:


> So...Boa had to go through all the intense training aswell...to stand at ringside?


It's been two weeks. He will get his squash matches too after Xia gets some momentum.


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*Candice vs. Shotzi was a solid opener. I liked the call back to that battle royal a few months ago with that spot on the steps. And Shotzi's offense in this match didn't look too insane to the point where I'm wondering if she broke her neck or not.

The finish came off a bit clunky because it felt like Shotzi had to wait a little too long for Candice to get into position to hit her Neckbreaker, but all in all a solid match. I would have to think that Shotzi is a bigger project for them long term so I imagine eventually these 2 will have some kind extreme rules/street fight kind of match where Shotzi will get her win.

*Balor's promo was really good. I do really like his character of the guy who's not a total heel and gives respect to his opponents but at the same time, establishes that no one is on his level. Dunne coming out was expected and I'm all for Balor vs. Dunne being the next big title match. KOR coming out to help shows how much of a babyface he his, sticking his nose into someone else's business just to do the right thing. Some fun moving parts in all of this.

*I don't think quite get Ever-Rise yet. Or, maybe I should say I'm not overly impressed by them yet. Their characters and attitudes are fun as the goofs who are kind of in over their heads but try to make up for that by being really loud. And they're not bad in the ring. Their looks obviously leave a lot to be desired. Gibson carries the GYV on the mic and Drake is solid in the ring to pair with Gibson as well. They're an effective heel tag team.

In the end the obvious winner won in a decent match.

*There was a great video package highlighting Raquel and her dominance and hinting at what's next for her. They do these so well.

*Lumis is a very interesting character to book. Because if you strip away the gimmick, he's actually a really good, athletic wrestler who pulls off some really cool moves that you wouldn't think he would or could pull off. And then you add the gimmick and he plays the creepy guy very well. And I thought he and Johnny meshed well together here.

The problem is, with his gimmick, they feel the need to protect him to a point because he is kind of this "monster" character. But at the same time, he's not going to be a guy winning championships so they also have roll up finishes like tonight to "protect" him. It's one of those things where even though Lumis does play his character very well, you wonder if it does hold him back from being more. I would kind of like to see him one day just as a normal guy and see how far he could go.

Oh and Kushida vs. Gargano will be the next NA Title match. That sounds awesome.

*Solid video package building up the Fight Pit next week.

*MSK, the former Rascalz, had an impressive showing in their first match in NXT. Wes Lee (Desmond Xavier) really stood out for me as the best athlete on the team. All of his moves looked great. The final stretch of this match after the hot tag was really good stuff with all 4 men putting in good work. I really like MSK's finishing move as well.

*Just keep building up Xia with squash matches. There's no rush to put her in anything big yet. I loved how quick this match was. Xia just snuck in a devastating punch, so quick the announcers didn't even get it in time, and then hit her kick for the win. I loved that.

I love how they took someone like Xia who was losing all the time and told a story through video packages to transform her into something new so now she can work her way back up the card.

*The main event I thought was a pretty good face vs. face match with everyone getting a chance to shine and also incorporating the angle with Dunne, Balor, and O'Reilly. Again, I'm very curious to see where this all goes. How does this end?

KOR's already lost twice. Cole is doing the tag team thing now which is fine but you know he's destined for bigger things. And it just feels like eventually Cole is going to get sick of doing all of this for KOR (and Roddy) and eventually snap and go heel. Or, maybe Cole and everyone just stay good guys. I don't where this story is headed, and I like that.


Solid show overall with a few issues. Really looking forward to the Fight Pit next week plus the tag matches.


----------



## dcruz

itsbeenawhile said:


> He's just somebody for Gargano to beat before dropping the title to a deserving Lumis
> 
> On another note, I'm amped for this Fight Pit


I'm not even sure anymore. I rly think Dexter was gonna win the title when it was vacated if he hadn't gotten injured before that ladder match since he was better positioned at the time. Priest won and deserved a nice run, but since then even Ruff's been champ...? Dexter had a title match vs Priest and lost because, again, someone interfered (Grimes) but only now he's _somewhat_ challenging again.

Idk NXT's booking has been leaving a lot to be desired as of late and I believe that is due to the packed roster; they want to save people but still use everybody etc. So we get all these interruptions, non finishes etc making stories go around in circles. I won't be surprised if Grimes pops back up again as a part of this storyline in a repetitive manner as well.

There needs to be a significant NXT sweep with talent moving on to the (also beyond stale) main roster (who could actually use new faces to reinvigorate their shows) or soon enough most new "developing" stars won't even stand a chance.


----------



## fabi1982

Again a good show, barely any dislike, all was at least decent. Liked the new tag team, never watched TNA so no idea who the Rascalz were, but it was a fun match. Good TT matches all around, Lumis/Gargano was good, Xia is very good with her new character, Shotzi/Ms.Garagno just cant frustrate me, I just like both of them and whatever they do, I am pleased.

Lets get the first round of the female cup going next week. Fight pit should be brilliant as well!!


----------



## Chris22

I'm so excited for the Fight Pit next week!


----------



## Brad Boyd

Lol @ Ciampa "Do I look like a freakin zebra to you?!!!" Pretty poor writing for this segment but damn it could help if Thatcher and Ciampa take some acting classes.

I'll add to this and say that Jake Atlas & Isaiah Swerve tag match was pretty fun. Not too spotty, just a solid match. Xia Li looking like an absolute beast as well. The NXT Women's division is the hottest in wrestling. Unless Impact or other companies I don't follow are offering better.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Looking forward to Thatcher vs Ciampa the most.

Was the third member of The Rascalz, Trey Miguel, not picked up by NXT? Is he somewhere else since he's not on Impact now? Also, what does MSK stand for?


----------



## CM Buck

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Looking forward to Thatcher vs Ciampa the most.
> 
> Was the third member of The Rascalz, Trey Miguel, not picked up by NXT? Is he somewhere else since he's not on Impact now? Also, what does MSK stand for?


He wants to spend time with family for a bit apparently


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Brad Boyd said:


> Lol @ Ciampa "Do I look like a freakin zebra to you?!!!" Pretty poor writing for this segment but damn it could help if Thatcher and Ciampa take some acting classes.
> 
> I'll add to this and say that Jake Atlas & Isaiah Swerve tag match was pretty fun. Not too spotty, just a solid match. Xia Li lookng an absolute beast as well. The NXT Women's division is the hottest in wrestling. Unless Impact or other companies I don't follow are offering better.


Impact has a decent women's division when they're not spreading it thin for the tag thing recently. I wouldn't say it's better than NXT, which probably has one of the better woman's divisions, especially out of Japan.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350898478143201280

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

I would imagine NXT will be running a Mania week show though it will suck for them still being in the PC while the main roster will be in a stadium but not much you can really do about it.

Balor vs. Dunne seems like a lock for the Valentines Day Takeover, and the Balor vs. Kross at the Mania week Takeover.


----------



## gl83

TD Stinger said:


> I would imagine NXT will be running a Mania week show though it will suck for them still being in the PC while the main roster will be in a stadium but not much you can really do about it.
> 
> Balor vs. Dunne seems like a lock for the Valentines Day Takeover, and the Balor vs. Kross at the Mania week Takeover.



WrestleMania is going to be a 2-night thing again this year. So between the Hall of Fame, Smackdown and WrestleMania, there won't be room for a WrestleMania week Takeover.


----------



## TD Stinger

Compared to the AEW show, the NXT card looks much more impressive, mainly for the Fight Pit match. So I'll be checking this show out first on Wednesday.

Interested to see how the tag tournaments continue as well.



gl83 said:


> WrestleMania is going to be a 2-night thing again this year. So between the Hall of Fame, Smackdown and WrestleMania, there won't be room for a WrestleMania week Takeover.


Hm, good point. Seems like NXT might get shafted this year, which sucks.


----------



## gl83

TD Stinger said:


> Compared to the AEW show, the NXT card looks much more impressive, mainly for the Fight Pit match. So I'll be checking this show out first on Wednesday.
> 
> Interested to see how the tag tournaments continue as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, good point. Seems like NXT might get shafted this year, which sucks.


Would it be wishful thinking to maybe hope for something like the NXT title be defended on Night 2 and the WWE Women's tag titles be defended against the winners of the Dusty Rhodes Classic and the NXT Women's title be defended on Night 1?


----------



## TD Stinger

gl83 said:


> Would it be wishful thinking to maybe hope for something like the NXT title be defended on Night 2 and the WWE Women's tag titles be defended against the winners of the Dusty Rhodes Classic and the NXT Women's title be defended on Night 1?


Probably. I mean I know it's 2 nights but even when constrained to just the main roster it's impossible to not come up with like 16 matches.

I do think we'll see the Women's Tag Titles defended, but I see that being something like Shayna & Nia vs. The Riott Squad and/or Bayley & Carmella or something like that.

But hey, I'd love it if they got all of their brands involved. Let Balor vs. Kross happen on this show. Have Walter come over from the UK and defend his title if possible.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352014014105214978


----------



## TD Stinger

Really good opening tag match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

That is a weak Finisher by Kross


----------



## dcruz

Another squash for Kross and for what? What is the reason? It's obvious they're purposely delaying the title opportunity he's rightfully owed but it all just seems so by the numbers. I still firmly believe Kross/Scarlett belong to the main roster where he'll have credible opponents and Scarlett may finally be used too.


----------



## RainmakerV2

dcruz said:


> Another squash for Kross and for what? What is the reason? It's obvious they're purposely delaying the title opportunity he's rightfully owed but it all just seems so by the numbers. I still firmly believe Kross/Scarlett belong to the main roster where he'll have credible opponents and Scarlett may finally be used too.


Hes not fully healthy and they're biding time to the Mania Takeover.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hes not fully healthy and they're biding time to the Mania Takeover.


Same with Tegan when she gets back, Start her out slow


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I'm ready for the Fight Pit


----------



## WWEfan4eva

WTF was Ember doing?


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Damn just like 8 minutes though?


----------



## Chris22

I'm glad Timothy Thatcher won!


----------



## sailord

Nice way to get the sub


----------



## Prosper

How was the show? I wanna catch the fight pit for sure but was the rest of the show worth the watch?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

NXT lost all the people that made it great, its full of no count losers now! Nothing but boring flippy spot monkey vanilla midgets and boring no count bitches.


----------



## Asuka842

Johnny vs. KUSHIDA at the next Takeover please.

Can we just send LHP to NXT full time? They feel like such bigger deals here than they do on Raw.

Team Ninja winning was a cool upset. Even if they don’t win the whole tournament, I hope they at least go far into it. This could be a great coming out party for them. 

Io got THREE challengers gunning for her now, this could be fun.

Fight Pit is basically Thatcher’s signature match now. He’s 2-0 in them now and I love it.

Really good show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Loved the tag matches tonight. The Fight Pit didn’t reach the levels of Riddle vs. Thatch but was still fun as well.


----------



## toontownman

Oh man. I freaking LOVE the fight pit. Also props for how they presented it with the build, smoke, hype and some great camera work. Agree with the above that the first one was probably better on balance but this rocked. I don't want more titles but I would be all in with more fight pits. Basically what Raw Underground should have been. 

Solid show as usual. I didn't think I would but I am enjoy the dusty classic so far. Despite being tag team heavy it was a really enjoyable show. The Finn/UE segment was good.


----------



## sailord

They should do fight pit on the raw. I'd love to see riddle vs bobby lashley or riddle vs brock n brock vs lashley with the mma background they have. I liked how this one started at the top


----------



## toontownman

sailord said:


> They should do fight pit on the raw. I'd love to see riddle vs bobby lashley or riddle vs brock n brock vs lashley with the mma background they have. I liked how this one started at the top


While I hate having Raw/Smackdown stars coming to NXT and taking time away from others, if they were smart about it they would keep the gimmick in NXT and have main roster wrestlers like the hurt business coming to NXT to do a fight pit match. It is a good spectacle. Having one twice or three times a year probably makes sense and keeps the mystique and hype around it without hell in the celling it.


----------



## fabi1982

TD Stinger said:


> Loved the tag matches tonight. The Fight Pit didn’t reach the levels of Riddle vs. Thatch but was still fun as well.


Exactly my thoughts. Fight pit was still very good, but compared to Thatcher/Riddle it was less good. Everything else was very wrestling heavy but they gave some surprises in some of the tag matches and this is something I was not expecting. Especially Storm and Martinez losing. Definitelly a good episode of NXT.


----------



## Piers

Lucha Party going over Imperium? Really?


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*The opening Gargano/Theory vs. Kushida/Ruff tag was great. I love seeing Kushida finally get a push in NXT and in the short doses you got it in this match, him and Gargano worked very well together. And Ruff is fun to watch too, especially against a guy like Theory, with the way he uses his size disparity and athleticism to his advantage. Nice finish to the match too with Kushida's suplex. Can't wait for their Takeover match.

*Not much to say about Kross squashes at this point but I just really liked his viciousness during this match. The way he laughed off Ahsante's attempt at offense early, the suplexes he threw, etc. The Forearm still needs a little work, but this was effective.

*LHP vs. Imperium was another great one. Ever since coming to NXT Dorado and Metalik have been on a mission to have these great matches and so far they're delivering. Given their bracket I figured they would and that's exactly what happened so I'm happy for them.

*The Women's Tag to kick off the Women's Dusty Classic didn't compare to the other tag matches but was still solid. I'm happy to see talents like Kacy and Kayden get utilized as both, while maybe not fully ready for a big spot, have skill and potential. And Toni and Mercedes were really good heels to play off of their smaller opponents. Seriously, I think one of Toni's thighs is as big as Kacy. Kacy showed off more fancy moves while Kayden had some nice offense on her own.

Io getting involved does give Kacy and Kayden an assist, but it furthers Io's beef with both Toni and Mercedes and protects them in the loss. And that leads to Kacy's new finisher, which I don't even know what you call it really. It looked amazing in the air, though the landing didn't look that impactful. That's something she'll have to improve over time and I'm sure she will.

*The segments with Balor, TUE, and Dunne, were good and allowed them to further their storylines without being in the ring tonight.

*Reed vs. Rust was fine and I'm down for anything that gives Bivens TV time. It is a match with 2 guys who are still climbing the ladder so both kind of needed a win but Reed should be winning over Rust right now. And with Reed, as good as he is I just wonder what his ceiling is in NXT. Yeah he can squash guys and beat other mid and lower carders. But I have my doubts on whether they'll actually push him to the top.

*I liked Escobar's promo before the main event. This thing with Stallion though....I don't know. I mean I've seen a bit of Curt Stallion on the Indies before coming to NXT and he's a solid talent but I'd be lying if I said this is a CW match I'm really hyped for. This is a time where I wish they would just have guys like Ricochet or Murphy, people not doing much on the MR at the moment, and move them to NXT.

*This Fight Pit was definitely different than the 1st Fight Pit match. While the 1st Fight Pit felt like it was simulating an MMA Fight with some pro wrestling thrown in, this felt like the exact opposite. Which I'll be honest, that did kind of take me out of the match because it did feel so different and as much as I like Ciampa, he's just not as good as Riddle in this kind of match. That said this match was still entertaining and the finishing stretch with Ciampa hitting his big moves and Thatch surviving long enough to use that awesome Stretch Muffler was really good. I'm interested to see if both men keep feuding now or maybe the join forces.

Show was pretty good overall.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Very good show. 
They even made sure I care a little bit about boring Kushida. 
I'm a big fan of Toni Storm, but m god she needs acting lessons. 
I skipped the second tag match, because I don't care about both teams.
Storm lost her tag match, that was a suprice. Good for the other team I guess.
The main event was a good one. I like both stars and they can make a great team. I still would like for Thatcher to wear knee-pads.


----------



## Asuka842

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352332053367443457
Oh this should be fun.


----------



## TD Stinger

Asuka842 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352332053367443457
> Oh this should be fun.


Sweet. That means Ciampa/Thatch vs. Cole & Roddy in the Semi Finals. That should be a good one.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

was boring apart from main event, pls tell me they actually commit to a thatcher push.


----------



## SAMCRO

All the teams on the right side of the bracket in the mens tournament all suck in comparison to the teams on the left side, MSK is the only team on the right side i see having any kind of chance. Literally the only ones who have a chance in winning are on the left side of the bracket, so its gonna be a really predictable finals.


----------



## Brad Boyd

I like how Santos Escobar was featured a lot. He was really cocky mocking all kinds of wrestlers, I thought that was fun. Ciampa and Thatcher have pretty good chemistry. I didn't love the match, but it was a solid 7/10. I honestly felt like the first hour went by with how many matches they were. The opening tag match was great though. All in all the best ring work I've seen from wrestling I've seen this week that being WWE, AEW & MLW. All in all the dusty tournaments are exciting but damn just don't take up the whole first hour with straight matches and no promo breaks in between. That's exhausting.


----------



## Piers

What happened to the Indian giants tag team?


----------



## TD Stinger

Not a real strong looking card this week. The Dusty Tag matches don't seem near as interesting as they did last week though I'm sure they'll still be enjoyable.

Interested to see how Balor and KOR work together and if Kross get gets involved. We know we're getting Balor vs. Dunne at Takeover Valentines Day. Makes you wonder when Balor vs. Kross will happen if there's not Takeover Mania weekend.

It's NXT so it will at least be solid. But yeah, overall not a hot card tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2

NXZzzzzzzzz.


----------



## shadow_spinner

“NXT doesn’t have tag team wrestling anymore!”

NXT: well here’s four tag matches!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I'd love to see Maverick and Dain win here but I know they don't have a chance against the latest signings.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why's so many motherfuckers wrestle in jeans on this show?


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol is Curt Stallion trying to be Matthew McConaughey or something?


----------



## Chris22

It's about time Curt Stallion got his title shot.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tegan coming back worries me, this girls gonna end up crippled, never seen so many acl tears in my life in such a short period of time.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tyler Rust has a fucking awesome theme song.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Tyler Rust seems to have some issues with applying his submission finisher. Other than that he's starting to grow on me.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

SAMCRO said:


> Tegan coming back worries me, this girls gonna end up crippled, never seen so many acl tears in my life in such a short period of time.


She's not coming back til July


----------



## SAMCRO

WWEfan4eva said:


> She's not coming back til July


I know but still, she can't seem to remain healthy long before she tears her ACL, this was the 3rd ACL tear in the last 3 or 4 years, that just aint a good sign.


----------



## Chris22

I've never got the hype around Tegan Nox.


----------



## Piehound

SAMCRO said:


> I know but still, she can't seem to remain healthy long before she tears her ACL, this was the 3rd ACL tear in the last 3 or 4 years, that just aint a good sign.


I know. I'm hoping she can either stay healthy or transition to a backstage role before she gets another injury.


----------



## Chris22

McKenzie Mitchell is so pretty.


----------



## SAMCRO

So they just had the tag champs lose clean to two guys who hate each other thats never teamed before, all the while theres a huge tournament going on where the winners of that tournament get to face the tag champions, so way to make the tag champs look strong for the eventual winners of that tournament..... 

Could've easily just had Dunne interrupt the match and either cause a DQ or help Burch and Lorcan win.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel

Has there ever been an episode of NXT with four or more women's matches?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Why is Kross feuding with a cruiserweight?


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Why is Kross feuding with a cruiserweight?


Yeah, I thought it was weird when Escobar buried him on the mic last week. Came out of left field. The match doesnt make any sense unless Escobar is about to drop the belt and go up or something. Even then, its two heels and feels just, weird. But Ive said it before, I dont think Kross is really a heel. Kross is Kross. And, the match could be pretty damn badass. So, ya know, we will see.

Oh, and I dont think Ive ever seen a wrestling show full of more nerds than this episode of NXT. Like literally, holy shit. So many dudes who look like they got their asses kicked in high school daily.


----------



## SAMCRO

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Why is Kross feuding with a cruiserweight?


They're obviously scrambling to find something for him to do until Balor finishes up with Dunne, guess this is it for some weird reason. It is awful kind of Kross to wait for Dunne and Balor to finish up their business before he moves in to take back whats his.

See thats why Dunne should've won the last number 1 contenders match and not O'Reilly for a second straight time, that way Balor would've got the match with Dunne out of the way and Kross could be feuding with Balor right now. Instead we got a pointless O'Reilly and Balor rematch that we all knew Balor was once again winning, so now Kross has to spin his wheels and do this filler feud with a crusierweight for the next month.


----------



## FamousFreddy

Really enjoyed this show, every match was good - great. NXT really is the A show for me.


----------



## toontownman

SAMCRO said:


> So they just had the tag champs lose clean to two guys who hate each other thats never teamed before, all the while theres a huge tournament going on where the winners of that tournament get to face the tag champions, so way to make the tag champs look strong for the eventual winners of that tournament.....
> 
> Could've easily just had Dunne interrupt the match and either cause a DQ or help Burch and Lorcan win.


Not that I disagree. But the tag team champs won the titles from interference. They have been portrayed as weak cowardly heels since Pat was involved. They simply aren't a dominant tag team, not that they couldn't be but they have gone from the chicken shit cocky heels from the start of their turn. It is what it is at this point. I just hope it isn't leading to UE winning the dusty cup.


----------



## SAMCRO

toontownman said:


> Not that I disagree. But the tag team champs won the titles from interference. They have been portrayed as weak cowardly heels since Pat was involved. They simply aren't a dominant tag team, not that they couldn't be but they have gone from the chicken shit cocky heels from the start of their turn. It is what it is at this point. I just hope it isn't leading to UE winning the dusty cup.


Still no reason Dunne couldn't have interfered and protected them somewhat, there was no need in having them lose clean straight up, especially since Dunne immediately came out after the loss anyways.


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched the show last night after Dynamite.

It was kind of like how Dynamite was last week. Overall a fine episode but just kind of dull watching it.

Dakota and Raquel are awesome and I'm interested to see the Finals of both tournaments. Though I gotta say, it seems like they're building Kross vs. Escobar? Not sure how that's gonna go.


----------



## dcruz

Raquel and Kross are the *obvious* main title challengers (and yes Dexter for the NA too) yet it seems like the current champs keep being put in storylines and have title matches against every other possible wrestler (or repeating stuff) at this point 💀 (let alone the DQs/interferences.) And where's Xia? All that build up only for her to be MIA again? Such a mess. Call. up. the. roster! The show has become super stale due to this cut and dry booking.


----------



## TD Stinger

dcruz said:


> Raquel and Kross are the *obvious* main title challengers (and yes Dexter for the NA too) yet it seems like the current champs keep being put in storylines and have title matches against every other possible wrestler (or repeating stuff) at this point 💀 (let alone the DQs/interferences.) And where's Xia? All that build up only for her to be MIA again? Such a mess. Call. up. the. roster! The show has become super stale due to this cut and dry booking.


Well for Dexter, to me it seems more likely that he will be going after Theory while Kushida takes on Johnny. If they were building Dexter to NA title match, I don't think they do Johnny vs. Dexter on a normal episode of NXT. For Kross, I think they wanted Balor to have a longer run with the belt before doing the match with Kross but the broken jaw got in the way of that. So they're allowing Balor to work with another heel before Kross. And with Raquel, it seems like they really want to heat her up with accomplishments (winning War Games, sending Rhea out of NXT, winning the Dusty Cup potentially) before doing the match with Io because right now, that's the money match.

As for calling up guys, you should only do that if you're getting guys in return. One of the things that has hurt NXT in the past year or so is that they lost guys like Lee, Riddle, Shayna, Bianca, Angel, Priest, Rhea, etc. but Raw or SD didn't send anyone back in exchange. There are lot of guys like Black, Ricochet, Gable, etc, who aren't doing much on the main shows who would really help replenish NXT. If they can do that then absolutely move guys like Gargano, Cole, etc. up. But only if that's the case.


----------



## dcruz

TD Stinger said:


> Well for Dexter, to me it seems more likely that he will be going after Theory while Kushida takes on Johnny. If they were building Dexter to NA title match, I don't think they do Johnny vs. Dexter on a normal episode of NXT. For Kross, I think they wanted Balor to have a longer run with the belt before doing the match with Kross but the broken jaw got in the way of that. So they're allowing Balor to work with another heel before Kross. And with Raquel, it seems like they really want to heat her up with accomplishments (winning War Games, sending Rhea out of NXT, winning the Dusty Cup potentially) before doing the match with Io because right now, that's the money match.
> 
> As for calling up guys, you should only do that if you're getting guys in return. One of the things that has hurt NXT in the past year or so is that they lost guys like Lee, Riddle, Shayna, Bianca, Angel, Priest, Rhea, etc. but Raw or SD didn't send anyone back in exchange. There are lot of guys like Black, Ricochet, Gable, etc, who aren't doing much on the main shows who would really help replenish NXT. If they can do that then absolutely move guys like Gargano, Cole, etc. up. But only if that's the case.


I know why they're not giving us those matches, I just think it's foolish that they're seemingly taking so long to even properly initiate those feuds and makes the show look stagnant and predictable in the current era we're living in. It's like they're afraid there won't be more opportunities and match ups in the future when that's far from true.
I agree with sending people back in exchange, most of the shows could use with an overhaul since the Draft failed big time at giving us that (although I believe NXT could lose a handful of talent and still be fine considering their current roster).


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

so xia li lasted 1 week lul

i like that they are building Reed more seriously.

mercedes should be next for io


----------



## WWEfan4eva

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> so xia li lasted 1 week lul
> 
> i like that they are building Reed more seriously.
> 
> mercedes should be next for io


It only been a week, Give it time


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Shotzi/Ember won tonight


----------



## Brad Boyd

MSK reminds me a lot of these vanilla flippers in AEW. At least appearance wise lol


----------



## Chris22

TO Valentine's Day will be Io/Toni/Mercedes & Balor/Dunne and then the following TO will be Balor/Kross & Io/Gonzalez. I honestly never thought Gonzalez would have a real shot at becoming NXT Women's Champion but she's just came so far, they've built her so much and she's on such a roll. She's always impressed me so I'm all for it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Nice to see Marina Shaffir still sucks in the ring, god some of those spots looked so awkward with Shotzi. Where the hell did Jessamyn Duke go btw? was weird Shaffir was randomly teamed with this unknown girl and they even had a tag team tron.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

SAMCRO said:


> Nice to see Marina Shaffir still sucks in the ring, god some of those spots looked so awkward with Shotzi. Where the hell did Jessamyn Duke go btw? was weird Shaffir was randomly teamed with this unknown girl and they even had a tag team tron.







__





Why Jessamyn Duke Isn't In The WWE Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic | Fightful News






www.fightful.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> Nice to see Marina Shaffir still sucks in the ring, god some of those spots looked so awkward with Shotzi. Where the hell did Jessamyn Duke go btw? was weird Shaffir was randomly teamed with this unknown girl and they even had a tag team tron.


I know! I was interested to see how Marina would do in the match and she still looks like she doesn't have a clue. How long has she been training? I was expecting better but some spots were very awkward.


----------



## SAMCRO

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Jessamyn Duke Isn't In The WWE Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic | Fightful News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So her new role is to play video games on a upupdowndown? thats weird.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Dang, Atlas is on 205 Live lol
Anyway, the show has been fine. Nothing too bad or mind blowing, but the angle they went with Balor was cool.
Things will probably pick-up in February, to build up for the first takeover.


----------



## Reil

Chris22 said:


> I know! I was interested to see how Marina would do in the match and she still looks like she doesn't have a clue. How long has she been training? I was expecting better but some spots were very awkward.


Both her and Jessamyn were very bad in the ring. Well in the case of Marina, still is. They pretty much gave up on trying to push them as a serious threat once Kairi Sane and Io Shirai couldn't drag a good match out of them.

And Marina's been signed to a WWE contract for roughly 3 years now, to answer your question about training. However she does have an MMA background, although her career was pretty much a wash at best, a complete flop at worst.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

well shotzi's not getting called up after that performance at the rumble.

sigh.... ripley will bulldoze the raw women's division and it will just be her and charlotte hot potatoing the belt now won't it.


----------



## gl83

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> well shotzi's not getting called up after that performance at the rumble.
> 
> sigh.... ripley will bulldoze the raw women's division and it will just be her and charlotte hot potatoing the belt now won't it.


NXT people almost never do well in Royal Rumble matches. Case in point, Riddle lasting only 2 minutes or so last year and this year was in there the 3rd longest(behind Edge and Bryan) and made it to the Final 5.


----------



## dcruz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356746998691602433


----------



## rbl85

XD
If that's not desperation..... 
but at least it kind of make sense since the winner of the RR can face champs from RAW, SDL and NXT.


----------



## dcruz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356789339058036737


----------



## shadow_spinner

Should be a great show. Every match should be really good and I'm interested at what Edge will do.


----------



## Chris22

Both men's Dusty matches are gonna be awesome! There's no way Edge is gonna choose to go for the NXT Championship so while it's cool to have him on NXT I just feel like it's a bit of a waste of time. He's there for a ratings bump and that's all.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Chris22 said:


> Both men's Dusty matches are gonna be awesome! There's no way Edge is gonna choose to go for the NXT Championship so while it's cool to have him on NXT I just feel like it's a bit of a waste of time. He's there for a ratings bump and that's all.


Maybe but since he's allowed in kayfabe to challenge for the NXT title, there is nothing wrong with him doing his due diligence. It would actually be a waste for him not to appear on NXT imo


----------



## fabi1982

rbl85 said:


> XD
> If that's not desperation.....
> but at least it kind of make sense since the winner of the RR can face champs from RAW, SDL and NXT.


Why desperation? Didnt Charlotte did the same last year? And several others in the past? Why should NXT be desperate? They dont care as much about AEW as you about AEW beating NXT.


----------



## TD Stinger

shadow_spinner said:


> View attachment 96738
> 
> 
> Should be a great show. Every match should be really good and I'm interested at what Edge will do.


Looks like a fun show, though I have no idea what to expect from Stallion. If AEW didn't have their Beach Break show tonight I would catch this first. And honestly it won't surprise me if this ends up as the better show.


----------



## dcruz

fabi1982 said:


> Why desperation? Didnt Charlotte did the same last year? And several others in the past? Why should NXT be desperate? They dont care as much about AEW as you about AEW beating NXT.


If they were "desperate" they would've certainly made sure to integrate NXT a hell of a lot more in the Rumble per example, even getting Raw/SD stars to pop up in the show in recent weeks or vice versa, like how Raw stars were on SD last Friday.

This actually makes sense lol. Then again they SHOULD be treating NXT as a third brand that, even if it's not somewhat equal, at least its existence is acknowledged in the same universe as the others while doing things like this more often. The fact they hardly bother for the most part speaks volumes, don't know why that's so hard for some people to realize.


----------



## dcruz

No Saint Valentine’s Day Massacre then..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357077639052349442


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Raquel is gonna Rag Doll Kacey!


----------



## shadow_spinner

dcruz said:


> No Saint Valentine’s Day Massacre then..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357077639052349442


I think they’re not doing St. Valentines Massacre because of the school shooting that happened in Florida 3 years ago on Valentines Day. Plus all the other crap that’s happened since, it’s 2021_. _Imagine_ Valentines Day Massacre _trending on twitter that day and the optics of it. It would be in bad taste imo


----------



## Chris22

Kacy & Kayden had no chance, I think everyone knew that but it was a good match even though I still don't really see much in Kacy & Kayden. Raquel showing Nia how to properly do that kind of powerbomb though.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Kacey and Kayden make Dakota Kai look like Nia Jax and Raquel Gonzalez look like Giant Gonzalez.


----------



## Chris22

I was really starting to think Austin Theory was gonna lose that match, I'm so glad he won...and he's so hot.

Dexter Lumis outta nowhere!


----------



## dcruz

I liked this storyline better.


----------



## Chris22

dcruz said:


> I liked this storyline better.


Is it weird that I find Dexter Lumis so hot?! I'm confused. He's supposed to be creepy.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Chris22 said:


> Is it weird that I find Dexter Lumis so hot?! I'm confused. He's supposed to be creepy.


not really. You've got to consider that serial killers usually have obsessive groupies.


----------



## Chris22

Kowalski's Killer said:


> not really. You've got to consider that serial killers usually have obsessive groupies.


I totally would have gotten into Ted Bundy's car haha!


----------



## shadow_spinner

People here saying "it's obvious he's facing Roman", well maybe but sometimes we just need to let the story play out. A casual fan may not know what Edge will choose, he/she is not reading dirt sheets and listening to podcasts. WWE books their shows assuming you don't know what will happen next. WWE shouldn't just skip layers in a story just because some may have predicted the end game.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Kowalski's Killer said:


> not really. You've got to consider that serial killers usually have obsessive groupies.


Have you seen the Night Stalker documentary on Netflix? Richard Ramirez had tons of fans, young, and old.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Does this show have any male over 6'1 and 200 pounds? Im not being facetious either.


----------



## MEMS

Holy hell what a segment that was with Fin, Dunne and Edge. Epic. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS

RainmakerV2 said:


> Does this show have any male over 6'1 and 200 pounds? Im not being facetious either.


Theory is probably north of 2 bills. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## sailord

I guess dragons are now cannon in nxt


----------



## Christopher Near

You can tell edge is having fun. Edge is basically playing side missions and dlc at this point lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

MEMS said:


> Theory is probably north of 2 bills.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk




.....







Yay.


----------



## utvolzac

RainmakerV2 said:


> Does this show have any male over 6'1 and 200 pounds? Im not being facetious either.


It’s staggering how bad the physiques on some of the dudes are. At it keeps getting worse, the flabby guy from that new tag team looks like he never even seen a weight room before. And this Curt Stallion guy has less muscle than Adam Cole.

Don’t these NXT guys basically live at the Performance Center? The PC has a world class weight room and a S&C coach. How the fuck are these guys so small?


----------



## RainmakerV2

utvolzac said:


> It’s staggering how bad the physiques on some of the dudes are. At it keeps getting worse, the flabby guy from that new tag team looks like he never even seen a weight room before. And this Curt Stallion guy has less muscle than Adam Cole.
> 
> Don’t these NXT guys basically live at the Performance Center? The PC has a world class weighing room and a S&C coach. How the fuck are these guys so small?



This shit started when HBK starting booking with Hunter. Dude is trying to live vicariously through guys his size. But HBK at least looked like an athlete.


----------



## utvolzac

RainmakerV2 said:


> This shit started when HBK starting booking with Hunter. Dude is trying to live vicariously through guys his size. But HBK at least looked like an athlete.


I mean why is this Curt Stallion guy getting this much tv time. He would be a 3 minute squash jobber in any other era.

Then you got a guy like Austin Theory selling for a guy like Leon Ruff who might be 110lbs soaking wet.

I have zero faith in Triple H taking over for Vince if this is his idea of talent. Jesus Christ how far NXT has fallen.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross looked shredded there.


----------



## Chris22

utvolzac said:


> Don’t these NXT guys basically live at the Performance Center? The PC has a world class weight room and a S&C coach. How the fuck are these guys so small?


I've said this before, these guys should really all be in the absolute best shapes of their lives. If I was there and had all that equipment at my disposal I would definitely take advantage of it. Vickie Guerrero had a better body transformation & the performance centre didn't even exist.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross vs. Edge? Fuckin A.


----------



## utvolzac

Chris22 said:


> I've said this before, these guys should really all be in the absolute best shapes of their lives. If I was there and had all that equipment at my disposal I would definitely take advantage of it. Vickie Guerrero had a better body transformation & the performance centre didn't even exist.


It’s inexcusable. They don’t even have a travel schedule to deal with. It’s mind boggling.

Kross/Scarlett is the only thing saving this brand. Once he goes to the main roster, I’m done watching this glorified indy garbage.


----------



## Chris22

I don't know how I feel about the Kross/Escobar feud, I think it's because Escobar is the Cruiserweight Champion and it's just feels weird having someone like Kross feud with a 'cruiserweight' if that makes sense.

Why are they teasing all this NXT stuff with Edge when it's clear none of it will ever happen?!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

What I dont understand is WWE has resources 


Soul_Body said:


> *Re: WWE NXT Live Weekly Discussion Thread*
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they don't screw up the formula, you're in for a treat man.


Its WWE, you know those clowns will screw it up


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

RainmakerV2 said:


> Kross vs. Edge? Fuckin A.


YOU GOTTA BE JOKING ME! 🙄


----------



## RainmakerV2

So will they FINALLY break up UE now?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

RainmakerV2 said:


> So will they FINALLY break up UE now?


They either bring them up as a group and have them sink or swim or break them up and have them feud with each other in NXT for the next seven years.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kowalski's Killer said:


> They either bring them up as a group and have them sink or swim or break them up and have them feud with each other in NXT for the next seven years.



Guaranteed its the latter.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid show this week, an improvement over last week. Enjoyed most of the matches but overall the show was just a missing a spark. Though I did really like the stuff with Kross and Escboar and Kross and Edge.


----------



## helgey7212

RainmakerV2 said:


> Does this show have any male over 6'1 and 200 pounds? Im not being facetious either.


Austin Theory is 6'1" 220 lbs.
Bronson Reed is 5'11" 311 lbs.
Dexter Lumis is 6'2" 239 lbs.
Karrion Kross in 6'4" 265 lbs.
Killian Dain is 6'4" 322 lbs.
Ridge Holland is 6'1" 251 lbs.
Timothy Thatcher is 6'3" 225 lbs.


----------



## CM Buck

@RainmakerV2 the weight isn't the problem. I mean look at escobar and Dunne. They both put in the work to look ripped


----------



## Piers

Thatciampa winning was the right call.
I hope they win the tournament, same for Dakota and Raquel. 

Theory's new theme song is awful.


----------



## Asuka842

The Women’s Match was really fun. I kind of wish Team Ninja had won because they could have used it more. But still really fun and Raquel is a beast! She is what WWE WANT Nia to be.

It’s cool to see Ruff treated as a more credible threat recently, and for LHP to get to show off what they can do more.

Santos is such a good heel.

Edge appearance worked well.

They used Kross far more effectively tonight as well imo.

The ME was fantastic. And what a big win for Ciampa and Thatcher. Team Mean Bastards are so cool to watch.

Really good show overall.


----------



## fabi1982

Very good episode again. Escobar is just so much fun to look at, doesnt matter if talking or wrestlig. He is such a gem!! Kross going for the Cruiserweight title is not my best choice, but a Kross/Escobar match could be so much fun.

All tag matches were at least decent, so good for NXT to make me not FF the matches. Semi finals looking great, so good matches to follow.

Edge´s promo in NXT was far better than the one on RAW, he looked like he very much enjoyed the segment!!

Looking forward to Valentines Takeover!!


----------



## bmack086

RainmakerV2 said:


> This shit started when HBK starting booking with Hunter. Dude is trying to live vicariously through guys his size. But HBK at least looked like an athlete.



Especially mid 90s HBK - dude was jacked. The NXT roster is pretty pathetic. I don’t see anything outside of Kross coming from there. 

I mean this is your profession. You are working with your shirt off. You should be in the gym as much as humanly possible. Wtf are these guys doing with their time off?


----------



## DammitChrist

Finn Balor and Pete Dunne getting the chance to be put over verbally with Edge while being in the same ring as him was awesome!

I never knew how much I'd love to see a possible Balor vs Edge or a Dunne vs Edge match :mark:



utvolzac said:


> It’s inexcusable. They don’t even have a travel schedule to deal with. It’s mind boggling.
> 
> Kross/Scarlett is the only thing saving this brand. Once he goes to the main roster, I’m done watching this glorified indy garbage.


Hopefully, you're done watching this (good) show soon.

Guys like Tommaso Ciampa, Adam Cole, Pete Dunne, Johnny Gargano, Finn Balor, Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong, Timothy Thatcher (lately), and Cameron Grimes (whenever he's around) are the consistent highlights on NXT. They're much more entertaining to watch than your supposed "savior" tbh.

For the record, it's kinda scary how much some of you are so obsessed with size and physiques.


----------



## utvolzac

DammitChrist said:


> Finn Balor and Pete Dunne getting the chance to be put over verbally with Edge while being in the same ring as him was awesome!
> 
> I never knew how much I'd love to see a possible Balor vs Edge or a Dunne vs Edge match :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you're done watching this (good) show soon.
> 
> Guys like Tommaso Ciampa, Adam Cole, Pete Dunne, Johnny Gargano, Finn Balor, Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong, Timothy Thatcher (lately), and Cameron Grimes (whenever he's around) are the consistent highlights on NXT. They're much more entertaining to watch than your supposed "savior" tbh.
> 
> For the record, it's kinda scary how much some of you are so obsessed with size and physiques.


Kinda scary how some of you guys think these bland generic workrate guys who look like fans that just got pulled out of the crowd can draw a dime.

NXT is fucked when their tv deal comes around if they are still getting 600,000 viewers a week. Especially since USA just got NBC Sports programming.

There’s a reason why indy shows are held in front of 50 people in a high school gym. Not sure why Triple H thinks this will suddenly appeal to a mass audience.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> Finn Balor and Pete Dunne getting the chance to be put over verbally with Edge while being in the same ring as him was awesome!
> 
> I never knew how much I'd love to see a possible Balor vs Edge or a Dunne vs Edge match :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you're done watching this (good) show soon.
> 
> Guys like Tommaso Ciampa, Adam Cole, Pete Dunne, Johnny Gargano, Finn Balor, Kyle O'Reilly, Roderick Strong, Timothy Thatcher (lately), and Cameron Grimes (whenever he's around) are the consistent highlights on NXT. They're much more entertaining to watch than your supposed "savior" tbh.
> 
> For the record, it's kinda scary how much some of you are so obsessed with size and physiques.



Because look matters. Kevin Nash did 3 moves and drew money out the ass. I just watched Slamboree 1999 when WCW was going in the shits and the place fucking BLEW when he won the belt. No one cared how many moves he did in his match or what Meltzer would think of it. The wrestling business needs a lot more guys like Kevin Nash and Sid Vicious than it does Roderick Strong or Timothy Thatcher.


----------



## DammitChrist

I couldn't care less about Kevin Nash (or his huge size) tbh.

I'll happily take a Steve Austin, a Shawn Michaels, or a Bret Hart any day of the week.


----------



## RainmakerV2

DammitChrist said:


> I couldn't care less about Kevin Nash (or his huge size) tbh.
> 
> I'll happily take a Steve Austin, a Shawn Michaels, or a Bret Hart any day of the week.


And those guys you just mentioned looked like grown men who could win a fight in real life and knew where the local gym was. How can you compare that to an Adam Cole or Cameron Grimes? Like cmon. No one is saying they have to look like they eat steroids for a living like Brian Cage when hes on his cycle, but they should at least look like they lift a weight once a month.


----------



## CM Buck

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because look matters. Kevin Nash did 3 moves and drew money out the ass. I just watched Slamboree 1999 when WCW was going in the shits and the place fucking BLEW when he won the belt. No one cared how many moves he did in his match or what Meltzer would think of it. The wrestling business needs a lot more guys like Kevin Nash and Sid Vicious than it does Roderick Strong or Timothy Thatcher.


I mean nash is only popular cause of the nwo association. He didn't draw much until then. His run as diesel being a flop


----------



## BurntEnd

The problem I am having with NXT is that every episode right now is the same. The matches pretty much all flow the same, back and forth action, one person or team takes over, then a chaotic finish. The Dusty classic feels so thrown together, and honestly just seems like filler for a few weeks of tv. It also seems like they are just killing time until Kross and Balor. Which I get, as it is the best feud they can put together right now, but I don't get why you would have Kross punk out one of your champions. I can't see Santos getting much of a rub from working with Kross, unless they have him join Kross. As for Balor, I like him, I think he is a legit star, Dunne, I just don't feel the same way about. I can't get over how yellow he looks! He can go, but he just doesn't have the look or the mic ability IMO. 
It was cool seeing Edge, and I actually liked his interaction with Kross more than with Finn/Pete. But, no way he challenges for the NXT title!


----------



## Brad Boyd

Curt Stallions a geek.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Brad Boyd said:


> Curt Stallions a geek.


95 percent of the NXT roster is.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358589978092204037

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

WWE NXT preview for February 10, 2021

*Ember Moon & Shotzi Blackheart to take on Candice LeRae & Indi Hartwell in Women’s Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic








*

Is the high-octane duo of Ember Moon & Shotzi Blackheart poised to bring home the hardware? Or is Candice LeRae & Indi Hartwell’s guile too much?

We’ll find out this Wednesday night on NXT in a Women’s Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semifinal Match.

The dynamic Moon & Blackheart knocked off Marina Shafir & Zoey Stark in the first round, while The Way’s LeRae & Hartwell got here by beating Cora Jade & Gigi Dolin.

While both teams are looking to make history as the first-ever winners of the Women’s Dusty Cup, there’s likely also no love lost when these squads square off. Moon & Blackheart battled LeRae in brutal fashion in WarGames this past November, with LeRae’s side prevailing.

Will the result be the same, or can Moon & Blackheart obtain retribution on their way to TakeOver?

...

*Tommaso Ciampa & Timothy Thatcher set to clash with Grizzled Young Veterans in Dusty Cup Semifinals








*

Tommaso Ciampa and Timothy Thatcher were trying to destroy each other only a few weeks ago. Now, they’re two victories away from an NXT Tag Team Championship opportunity.

The Blackheart and “The Professor of Pain” will look to continue their improbable Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic run against The Grizzled Young Veterans with a spot in the finals on the line.

After beating mutual respect out of each other inside the NXT Fight Pit, Ciampa & Thatcher decided they made an even better team than enemies. So far, they’ve been proven right.

First disposing of Tony Nese & Ariya Daivari, Ciampa & Thatcher impressed last week by eliminating The Undisputed ERA’s Adam Cole & Roderick Strong, who entered as prohibitive tournament favorites.

Zack Gibson & James Drake will be far from a pushover, however. The Liverpool and Blackpool, England, natives are looking to punch their ticket to the finals for a second consecutive year.

Can Ciampa & Thatcher topple another more experienced duo, or will Gibson & Drake keep rolling?

...

*MSK to face Legado del Fantasma in Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Semifinals








*

MSK have shown no signs of slowing down since their red-hot arrival to NXT. Is the Dusty Cup in their future, or will Legado del Fantasma derail their dreams?

Defeating Jake Atlas & Isaiah “Swerve” Scott, then Killian Dain & Drake Maverick, Nash Carter & Wes Lee have captivated the NXT Universe in short order.

Meanwhile, Joaquin Wilde & Raul Mendoza were once again firing on all cylinders in knocking off Lucha House Party last week.

Which team is destined for a trip to TakeOver: Vengeance Day and the Dusty Cup Finals?

...

*Cameron Grimes to return this week on NXT*










The Technical Savage is back!

Cameron Grimes will return to the black-and-gold brand for the first time in nearly two months this week on NXT.

The cocksure Grimes has been equal parts impressive and agitating since his arrival in NXT. But exactly what is the next step in the cosmic career of the man determined to go TO THE MOON?

Find out Wednesday night at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## TD Stinger

Interested in all of the tag matches tonight and what final build they pull off for Takeover.


----------



## Dolorian

Hopefully we also get to see some of Io Shirai, Toni Storm and Mercedes Martinez building up for their upcoming match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, it looks like Johnny is off Takeover, which sucks. And it really sucks for Kushida.

If I'm WWE, I just grab a main roster guy for Kushida to work with for one night only at Takeover. Get a guy like Nakamura or Cesaro or someone.


----------



## gl83

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359654519483879429

Poor Johnny. KUSHIDA kicked him in the arm so hard last week, that he's now confined to a wheelchair.


----------



## TD Stinger

Awesome opener with MSK and Legado Del Phantasma. Great tag wrestling.


----------



## Mainboy

William Regel is fucking great.


----------



## TD Stinger

Garganos humor always borders on funny stupid and just stupid, lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

Good match between Shotzi & Ember vs. Candice & Indi.


----------



## Chris22

I'm so glad the winners get a Women's Tag Team Championship shot.


----------



## Piehound

LOL they making Grimes a Gamestop millionaire


----------



## TD Stinger

I freaking love Grimes man. That promo had me in stitches.


----------



## Chris22

Grimes is hilarious!


----------



## sparrowreal

Piehound said:


> LOL they making Grimes a Gamestop millionaire


If they think he can pull off a Million Dollar Man with him.....they should think it again lol, even if they try a new rich kind of type that is an eccentric (with all of that quirky demeanor shit)...its still gonna blow on their faces... I really hope that they dont end up turning him into a comedy jobber


----------



## TD Stinger

Couple of nit picks, but overall a fun show.


----------



## toontownman

Anyone didn't like tonights show? You can "kiss my grits!"

Just a pretty solid if unspectacular night. Some really great tag matches in mens and womens. The final I wanted for the Dusty Mens. Don't unfortunately see GYV winning for a heel vs heel tag match but I can hope. 

Still not really sure what the Escobar/Kross feud is about. I like that they haven't gone cowardly with Escobar and he hasn't backed down too much. Hopefully he has something up his sleeve, like a goon to debut. The show is lacking big guys now Priest is the latest to get the call to the main roster. Possible nxt uk would look more imposing if they had a worlds collide. Thats how much the pendulum has swung!

Talking of which, it seems like they are working towards a Balor vs Walter match, or at least Walter appearing. Maybe they will try and pull off a worlds collide event with NXT vs NXT UK. There are some pretty dreamy crossover matches whenever it does next happen.


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I have this pleasantly weird feeling that we MIGHT see WALTER show up this Sunday night.

We may potentially get that Finn Balor vs WALTER match that we were robbed of last year, OR we could potentially get another classic rematch with Pete Dunne vs WALTER soon. EITHER of these match-ups DESERVE to take place at Wrestlemania 37 with a live audience.

Anyway, tonight's ending for NXT just made me even more hyped for this Sunday's TakeOver event! I'm especially excited to see Finn Balor vs Pete Dunne in the main-event! It's honestly a dream match of mine. Their staredown at the end tonight was just badass as hell!

For the record, it's GREAT seeing Cameron Grimes back once again! He's an entertaining character for sure 

Plus, Grimes's rich promo here was hilarious 

Speaking of entertainment, Johnny Gargano continues being an amusing character. I just LOVE his stupid logic of having to sit on a wheelchair because Kushida "broke" his arm last week 😂

His back-and-forth exchange with William Regal was gold too!

Grizzled Young Veterans winning tonight was a cool surprise btw. I'm hoping that they win this year's tag tournament


----------



## MEMS

If you're a fan of that second W, like Edge said, then this Takeover is going to be a real treat. What a card. I can't wait. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

toontownman said:


> Talking of which, it seems like they are working towards a Balor vs Walter match, or at least Walter appearing. Maybe they will try and pull off a worlds collide event with NXT vs NXT UK. There are some pretty dreamy crossover matches whenever it does next happen.


They haven't flat out said "Walter is coming" or anything but the fact they keep alluding to that and implying that makes me think it's going to happen. Hell, maybe make that the Mania match with a few weeks of build. Title for Title, Balor vs. Walter.


----------



## MEMS

TD Stinger said:


> They haven't flat out said "Walter is coming" or anything but the fact they keep alluding to that and implying that makes me think it's going to happen. Hell, maybe make that the Mania match with a few weeks of build. Title for Title, Balor vs. Walter.


Balor vs Walter or Kross starting night 2 of mania would look GREAT


----------



## sailord

MEMS said:


> Balor vs Walter or Kross starting night 2 of mania would look GREAT


That would be great if we finally get that balor vs walter feud that was going to happen before the pandemic happened.


----------



## MEMS

sailord said:


> That would be great if we finally get that balor vs walter feud that was going to happen before the pandemic happened.


Rather see Walter, but I included Kross because that entrance really deserves a live audience. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers

That was probably the best episode I've seen in two months


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Prosper

TD Stinger said:


>


They had that man pouting and crying in the ring. Glad they didn't air that.


----------



## Dolorian

WWE NXT preview for February 17, 2021


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361676991716618243

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362162469188304896


----------



## RainmakerV2

No mention of Kross vs. Escobar on twitter or WWE.com, wtf.


----------



## Dolorian

RainmakerV2 said:


> No mention of Kross vs. Escobar on twitter or WWE.com, wtf.


WWE have gotten very lazy with their previews for the shows.


----------



## shadow_spinner

One thing I like about NXT on USA is that the post Takeover episodes are now actual episodes. People forget, on the Network, post takeover episodes were just recaps, backstage interviews and a pre show match taped before Takeover. Usually had to wait a weak for story development. Now we go strait ahead.


----------



## Chris22

I'm pretty excited for tonight's show. Kross/Escobar, Cole/Kyle and whatever Finn, Io & L.A Knight do.


----------



## TD Stinger

AEW has a pretty decent card tonight but man I really want to see the fallout from Takeover, plus I'm curious as to how they book Kross vs. Escobar. Still deciding which show I should watch first.


----------



## TD Stinger

Looks like for whatever reason, Kross vs. Escobar has been nixed for tonight. Kind of figured that when on social media they hadn't been hyping the match at all.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel

How common are episodes of NXT that have no women's matches?

Just men's matches on the show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I need Cole to kick Kyle's head off once more, kick Roddy's head off tonight too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> How common are episodes of NXT that have no women's matches?
> 
> Just men's matches on the show.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362164674540748802

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22

Yep, seems like Kross/Escobar ain't happening tonight.


----------



## Mainboy

Finn the new UE leader. Book it.


----------



## dcruz

Not them delaying this pointless Kross/Escobar thing further 😴

So who's playing in Finn's kitty litter next?


----------



## Chris22

Kross/Escobar is next week...

Dexter Lumis snatched Austin Theory and now he's missing lmao!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

NXT never done the joint Trinitron with Tegan & Shotzi


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel

BTW, what are each NXT female wrestler's gimmick/character like Rhea Ripley's heavy metal chick?


----------



## Chris22

Nia & Shayna showing up everywhere. Raquel did well on the mic in that segment too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I liked that promo to put over Raquel's size and dominance. The camera angles helped too.*


----------



## WWEfan4eva

The other 3 is having Popcorn


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris22 said:


> Nia & Shayna showing up everywhere. Raquel did well on the mic in that segment too.


Raquel is a star in NXT. I kinda marked out to see Shayna back. Why is Escobar vs Kross delayed again? Anyone know


----------



## sailord

Chan Hung said:


> Raquel is a star in NXT. I kinda marked out to see Shayna back. Why is Escobar vs Kross delayed again? Anyone know


They basically should a promo with Escobar said no one threatens him he's going home said the match will happen on his time. Then regal said if he doesn't show up next week even though The matching for the CW belt he will be stripped from it. Basically him being a heel


----------



## Chris22

L.A Knight with another great promo, the guy is money...and that is just a fact of life!


----------



## Ham and Egger

LA Knight getting a fair shake. finally!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

This is might be his last time before going to the Main Roster


----------



## Chan Hung

sailord said:


> They basically should a promo with Escobar said no one threatens him he's going home said the match will happen on his time. Then regal said if he doesn't show up next week even though The matching for the CW belt he will be stripped from it. Basically him being a heel


Thanks for the update. NXT was a pretty good show. I was flipping back and forth. What happened to the other member of UE that hasnt shown up in a while. Forgot his name.


----------



## sailord

Chan Hung said:


> Thanks for the update. NXT was a pretty good show. I was flipping back and forth. What happened to the other member of UE that hasnt shown up in a while. Forgot his name.


Bobby fish I think awhile back he got injured again. Just his body catching up with him


----------



## MEMS

WWEfan4eva said:


> This is might be his last time before going to the Main Roster
> 
> View attachment 97537


Keep him far away from main. Plenty of talent for him to make magic with in NXT. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole in one week has went from irrelevancy to the best thing in NXT, knocked it out the park tonight. Brainbuster on Kyle, then a superkick to Finn and to top it off he closes the show staking claim at the NXT Title. Good sh*t, Cole.


----------



## toontownman

Zoey Stark looked great. Solid future for her.


----------



## DammitChrist

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I need Cole to kick Kyle's head off once more, kick Roddy's head off tonight too.


You were pretty close here. Just replace Roderick Strong with Finn Balor


----------



## TD Stinger

NXT did some good things last night, but also some dumb things as well:

Candice & Indi vs. Ember & Shotzi was an example of that. This felt like a Raw segment. It was a rematch from last week. The focus was on the van in the parking lot as opposed to the match. It ended with a distraction Roll Up. Did not care for this.

Also, what are they doing with Swerve. Like, I get that the idea is that after the match he just snapped after he lost again which is cool. But then he says to Ruff "I'm sick of you getting all of these opportunities" and I'm like dude, he just beat you, of course he's getting them. Like, if you want to make him a credible heel, maybe just have him win?

Those things aside, I thought the main event was fun and did a lot of good things to build future storylines. They set up Dunne vs. Balor 2, Cole vs. Balor, KOR vs. Cole. And the thing is we really don't know where Roddy will side in all of this.

Zoey Stark had a very impressive debut. Another good prospect for this division. Kushida and Rust had a fun match. Kacy & Kayden are getting more shine.

So yeah, liked a lot of things on this show but there were just a couple of really dumb things as well.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

WWEfan4eva said:


> This is might be his last time before going to the Main Roster
> 
> View attachment 97537


If by main Roster, you mean AEW ? Once his contract is up, he's off to join his real mates....

He'll be putting over O' Reilly, Dunne, Balor and probably someone like Austin 'Nonce' Theory on the way out too


----------



## Piers

May the people you care about have as much faith in you has Nia does with her leather trousers.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

am i missing something or did kyle no sell a brainbuster onto the steps


----------



## CM Buck

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> am i missing something or did kyle no sell a brainbuster onto the steps


No he sold the hell out of it. He had people believing he had a diabetic seizure.

@Tell em' Hawk! Kyle oreilly has been his best friend for absolute years. If anything the only reason he goes to aew is for britt


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm gonna need a gif of MSK and Beth Phoenix eating popcorn in the corner.


----------



## 45banshee

GirlonCinema reviews(more like rips aparts) NXT

If anyone cares to watch. Shes done now AEW, Raw. Smackdown. Royal Rumble, MLW, now NXT. I guess ROH and Impact next.

She goes full Jim Cornette on NXT. I don't think she had one positive thing to say


----------



## toontownman

Still not really sure about the Kross vs Escobar feud. It doesnt do either any favours at the moment. 

I like they havent made Escobar a scared chicken shit heel and he has given some back but surely no one thinks he has a chance in next weeks match. Could they be introducing another member and an enforcer to LDF? Its what the stable needs given their size. I just don't think they have anyone in the PC that would fit unless they mask someone, which goes against what they are about. 

Mil Muertes would have been boss. Maybe we get Andrade though.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363187647670321153


----------



## Brad Boyd

Ember Moons theme song is ugh cringe.There's nothing that does it for me about this woman. She's bringing Shotzi down.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363232388508241935


----------



## RainmakerV2

I hope Kross vs. Escobar actually happens.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364384954877108224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364424816128905216
2 cool looking Women's matches this week. Io vs. Stark sounds awesome after Stark's debut last week. And Xia having more completive matches is something I want to see.



RainmakerV2 said:


> I hope Kross vs. Escobar actually happens.


I remember last week at some point NXT just stopped advertising the match on social media when they knew it wasn't happening. As of now it's still being advertised, so it looks like it's on. Maybe Escobar had an injury so they made it No DQ so his stablemates can help him out carry some of the load.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364367971456606208

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

*WWE NXT preview for February 24, 2021*










*Santos Escobar to face Karrion Kross in No Disqualification Match*

Time’s up for Santos Escobar. Will he survive doomsday?

The NXT Cruiserweight Champion will face Karrion Kross in a No Disqualification Non-Title Match this Wednesday night on NXT.

The strife that initially stemmed from Escobar maligning Kross’ snakebitten NXT Championship reign has grown more hostile each week as Kross and Scarlett stalk their next target. 










*Adam Cole vows to explain himself this Wednesday on NXT*

For the second time in four days, Adam Cole shocked the system. Now, he plans to offer an explanation.

Cole’s stunning few days began with superkicks to NXT Champion Finn Bálor and former Undisputed ERA stablemate Kyle O’Reilly at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day, shaking the black-and-gold brand to its core.

Cole erased any doubt about where he stood last Wednesday on NXT, decimating O’Reilly with a vicious suplex on the steel steps. O’Reilly, who was stretchered out of the Capitol Wrestling Center, suffered a neck injury and is not medically cleared, per the NXT Injury Report.

The NXT Universe has anxiously awaited word from Cole on his heinous betrayal, and this Wednesday night they’ll finally get it. What will Cole have to say?










*NXT Women’s Champion Io Shirai takes on Zoey Stark in non-title contest*

Zoey Stark turned in an eye-grabbing performance in her NXT debut, and William Regal took notice.

The NXT General Manager is rewarding Stark with a non-title bout against NXT Women’s Champion Io Shirai tomorrow night.










*Johnny Gargano to clash with Dexter Lumis in non-title match*

Johnny Gargano and company have been reunited with Austin Theory, but Dexter Lumis is still lurking.

The NXT North American Champion will square off with Lumis in a non-title match this Wednesday night on NXT.

Gargano and Theory have been at odds with the black-and-gold brand’s Tortured Artist for several weeks. The stakes grew more frightful at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day when Lumis seemingly abducted Theory right behind Gargano.

A dilapidated white van — similar to one we’ve previously seen Lumis involved with — pulled up last week on NXT, and Theory eventually reemerged in the Capitol Wrestling Center, though Lumis was nowhere to be found.

Can Johnny Wrestling finally rid The Way of their Lumis problem, or will he be Lumis’ next victim?










*Kacy Catanzaro to square off with Xia Li*

Xia Li has looked nearly unbeatable thanks to Tian Sha’s teachings, but Li has also undergone a dark transformation. Does Kacy Catanzaro have any hope of reaching her former friend, or for that matter, even surviving when they go one on one?

Under the leadership of Mei Ying, Li hasn’t lost, making short work of opponents while showcasing unbridled intensity and a newfound aggression.

Catanzaro and tag team partner Kayden Carter tried to talk some sense into Li, who responded by launching Carter off the Capitol Wrestling Center stage and delivering a devastating spinning heel kick to Catanzaro.

Last week, Li cryptically marked Catanzaro’s hand and promised to “purge” her. 










*Grizzled Young Veterans set to clash with Killian Dain & Drake Maverick*

The Grizzled Young Veterans are likely unhappy after coming up short in the Dusty Classic Finals. They’ll look to channel their aggression against Killian Dain & Drake Maverick this week on NXT.

Zack Gibson & James Drake returned to the tournament finals for a second straight year, though they could not overcome MSK at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day after a scintillating, back-and-forth encounter.

Dain & Drake ran into the same buzzsaw last month, falling to MSK in the quarterfinals.

Which team is poised to get back on track with a victory?


----------



## Skermac

I personally am most excited for xia li match


----------



## Chris22

I'm so looking forward to tonight's episode. Kross/Escobar, Xia Li, Io/Stark & Gargano/Dexter should all be great! I'll be looking forward to whatever L.A Knight does and the Cole/Balor/Dunne/Kyle stuff is just so intriguing too. There's just so much happening on NXT right now and it's all quality!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Definitely a better card than AEW tonight.


----------



## fabi1982

RainmakerV2 said:


> Definitely a better card than AEW tonight.


Bbbbbbbbut Bbbbbbbig Show?


----------



## TD Stinger

Everything on the card interests me except for the GYV vs. Drake & Dain tag match.

I'm at the point with Lumis though where I really just want to see him as a normal guy. I fee like they've taken the silent killer gimmick as far as they can to the point of where it becomes comedic instead of scary. I honestly hope one of these days they write him off after a big bump and when he's back he's just a normal dude. Because as a wrestler, he's pretty good. And he's got the look down.


----------



## La Parka

If you’re Canadian, NXT is finally live on sportsnet again.

Starting tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hoping they start out the show with either Kross vs. Escobar or Cole's explanation.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Hoping they start out the show with either Kross vs. Escobar or Cole's explanation.


Storytime with Adam Cole baybay.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364709035929403393


----------



## USAUSA1

There should be an age limit for nxt. If you over 33 years old, why are you in nxt?


----------



## TD Stinger

I liked the opening match, though I don’t know if I love all the wackiness of this Lumis angle.


----------



## MEMS

Interested in seeing how Kross works with a smaller, athletic guy.

I also think this might be his NXT finale.


----------



## MEMS

Lumis is a nice gimmick but a real boring performer.


----------



## MEMS

fabi1982 said:


> Bbbbbbbbut Bbbbbbbig Show?


Ha. Did I actually see people on the AEW board excited over that signing? Talk about a guy that should’ve left wrestling 5-6 yrs ago.


----------



## TD Stinger

I want Bivens to have his own stable. I like Rust but I want more from Bivens. Swerves aggression is nice, now he needs to start winning.


----------



## USAUSA1

Was that Jake from State Farm?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Who is this Zoey Stark girl? She won her first match last week and is getting an absurd amount of time with Io this week. They seem to be really high on her. She's getting that '02 Cena debut.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Good match between Io and Starks. Starks is still developing but man she’s already so good.

Also, damn Toni’s legs.


----------



## ABH-22

The Way is Gold, I'm loving Theory at the minute which is not something I thought i'd be saying anytime soon


----------



## Chris22

I'm really enjoying Theory & Indi.


----------



## TD Stinger

Loving what they’re doing with Xia. Though since she did it to Kacy I guess that makes her a face now.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cmon is Escobar really not gonna show.


----------



## Chris22

Kacy was already cancelled online so Xia just cancelled her in the ring.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

What happened with Kacy?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I just almost puked I was laughing so hard when Grimes punched that guy dribbling the ball.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I want both of these teams pushed hard and want neither to lose.


----------



## ABH-22

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I just almost puked I was laughing so hard when Grimes punched that guy dribbling the ball.


One of the best things going in Wrestling at the minute, he's fantastic


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid tag match. Better than I expected.


----------



## Skermac

I was very disappointed in the xia li match we didn’t even get a full match


----------



## RainmakerV2

KILL KROSS KILL


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> Good match between Io and Starks. Starks is still developing but man she’s already so good.
> 
> Also, damn Toni’s legs.


Nice thick thighs! lol


----------



## Chan Hung

So are both Escobar and Kross heels?


----------



## TD Stinger

I like this starting in the parking lot. Nice change of pace.


----------



## utvolzac

I kinda like this Escobar dude, he’s got the cartel boss gimmick working for him.

Kross needs to destroy him, but he’s got some potential with this gimmick


----------



## RainmakerV2

This match SLAPS


----------



## Chan Hung

This match so far is better than the AEW main event in my opinion


----------



## TD Stinger

This match is going much different than I thought it would and I like it. And to think we still have Cole’s promo to go.


----------



## sailord

Really enjoying this match. The champ is putting in work tho he is the cw champ


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> This match is going much different than I thought it would and I like it. And to think we still have Cole’s promo to go.


I'm liking this. I dont think NXT has as many of these as AEW which overuses the no DQ stuff


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking good no DQ match. Not sure who wins this.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy shit! That fucking suplex was nice by Kross. And add to Scarlette getting turned on is a nice touch, pun intended


----------



## TD Stinger

Sick Saito through the announce table.


----------



## RainmakerV2

What a war holy shit


----------



## ABH-22

Both those guys are LEGIT Kross needed that win though, Escobar's time will come


----------



## TD Stinger

Really fun match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Really enjoyed that main event!


----------



## Chris22

Awesome match! Escobar has been great, he feels so important too.


----------



## sailord

I really liked how this match started and that Escobar didn't just get squashed like he could have. The cw champ looked good even tho he lost​


----------



## Chan Hung

What happens next to both Escobar and Kross? Hmm


----------



## utvolzac

This is a good episode of NXT. Kross & Scarlett a fucking stars. Escobar looked good too as the ruthless heel.

Grimes is on to something with his Hillbilly Million Dollar Man gimmick.

Hell I’m even interested in this Gargano/Theory feud with Lumas. Which is the first time I’ve ever given a shit about anything Gargano related or even bothered to give Theory as second thought.

Even the Drake/Dain odd couple thing with the cheesy sitcom theme music is not bad.

This is what happens when you let them show some personality and character and don’t just have pointless matches based off how many moves or flips you can do.


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh snap here comes Finn.

Anyone know how long Cole's contract is for? I could have sworn it ends this year.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> Oh snap here comes Finn.
> 
> Anyone know how long Cole's contract is for? I could have sworn it ends this year.


Did NXT started later? Or they have more than 2 hours now?


----------



## Chan Hung

I think they do an overrun of 5-7 minutes but start when AEW starts. ^^


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man I wish Cole was about 4 inches taller and 20 pounds heavier. He has everything else.


----------



## Chan Hung

By the way, im confused so basically is Cole the heel and turned on all the members?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> I think they do an overrun of 5-7 minutes but start when AEW starts. ^^


They have luck. They get many AEW viewers at the end to pull that rating 😂


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Escobar is so fucking good it's ridiculous. He's the guy wwe should be making a Mexican star.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Man I wish Cole was about 4 inches taller and 20 pounds heavier. He has everything else.


This. If Cole was exactly as you said 20 pounds more and 4 inches taller then he would be a bigger star! Shame.


----------



## sailord

Chan Hung said:


> By the way, im confused so basically is Cole the heel and turned on all the members?


All but Bobby fish since hes out with a injury


----------



## Chan Hung

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Escobar is so fucking good it's ridiculous. He's the guy wwe should be making a Mexican star.


He's very good with this role.


----------



## Chan Hung

sailord said:


> All but Bobby fish since hes out with a injury


I forgot about that guy. I'd laugh if he turned on Fish too when Fish comes back!


----------



## TD Stinger

Didn’t love them bait and switching Cole’s promo since he promised to tell all and he did the opposite.

But I love that he destroyed Roddy too as that means he’ll be on his own and that’s the way it should be.


----------



## MEMS

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Escobar is so fucking good it's ridiculous. He's the guy wwe should be making a Mexican star.


He's amazing. Top 5 performer all around performer right now. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## utvolzac

Chan Hung said:


> This. If Cole was exactly as you said 20 pounds more and 4 inches taller then he would be a bigger star! Shame.


He can’t change his height but he could certainly step off the soul cycle and pick up some f’n iron once in awhile. He’s one of the least physically impressive main eventers I can ever remember. Finn’s a short guy too but the dude is shredded. Neville is 5’7-5’8 but the dude looks like a tank.

Cole looks like a 150lb weakling, that’s why I can’t take him seriously as a main event star.



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Escobar is so fucking good it's ridiculous. He's the guy wwe should be making a Mexican star.


He’s everything that WWE hoped Andrade would have been. They got to get him away from the CW title and 205 Live as soon as possible though before he’s tainted by that brand.


----------



## sailord

Chan Hung said:


> I forgot about that guy. I'd laugh if he turned on Fish too when Fish comes back!


It would make sense if fish sided with kyle because there were tag partners before aka redragon. That's if Bobby fish comes back.


----------



## TD Stinger

The highlight of the show.


----------



## Chris22

So...Io Vs. Toni next week!


----------



## TD Stinger

Chris22 said:


> So...Io Vs. Toni next week!


2 weeks


----------



## RainmakerV2

Toni needs to win. Io's reign is boring.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

It's segments like that, that made me an Adam Cole fan. Dude is so good at everything, he can talk, he sells emotion, he does all the little things right. Like the way he held the lowblow after hitting Roddy..... that was just perfection. So glad he's going to be on his own too, no need for him to be saddled with anybody at this point. Excited for the future Cole matches against Balor & Roddy.


----------



## toontownman

Liked the Cole shenanigans. Was intrigued to see where they were going and where they would be stringing it out to with Cole being apologetic and looking to make amends, then wham. Cole is back. 

Glad the Escobar/Kross match was competitive without being too insulting. The 3 on 1 stuff was fine but they also let Escobar shine at other points 1 on 1 with Kross while protecting him too.

I love Zoey Stark. What a dark horse signing, one to watch this and next year. 

Agree Storm needs to beat Io. They both need it.


----------



## TheGunnShow

RainmakerV2 said:


> Toni needs to win. Io's reign is boring.


Io's reign is only boring because they don't have her wrestle enough.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

RainmakerV2 said:


> Toni needs to win. Io's reign is boring.


Then when Toni wins, in a month you going to say her reign is boring


----------



## fabi1982

MEMS said:


> Ha. Did I actually see people on the AEW board excited over that signing? Talk about a guy that should’ve left wrestling 5-6 yrs ago.


Haha I was laughing my ass off as well. There will be even more struggle to come, when Khan goes after every other mediocre wrestler happend to be champ in WWE. "Hey look, wrestler x has changed, now he is in AEW"


----------



## Asuka842

Indi having the hots for Lumis and Austin being brainwashed isn’t the direction I expected them to go. But boy is it fun.

Io vs. Zoey was a bit meh early on, but it really picked up later on. If Triple H really is high on Zoey’s potential as it seems, then I can see why. Also I really want to see Io vs. Gigi/Priscilla as well.

Toni setting herself up for a fall her I suspect.

Nu-Xia is a badass.

That was Kross’s best match since coming to NXT imo.


----------



## fabi1982

Very good episode of NXT.

Liked the MSK video package, very emotional story.
Liked the Lumis stuff, and how half of The Way are fans of him instead of Gargano. Never thought this could be so much fun.
Xia murdering people is great, still interested in the end result of this story.
Escobar is such a great performer and has star written all over him. Same goes for Kross.
This Zoey girl seems to be a good prospect for the next couple years.
Cole being Cole is just beautiful to watch.


----------



## Piers

Rust is the oddest-looking man I have seen in this company in a long time.


----------



## TD Stinger

Honestly the weakest part of this show was probably the opening part of it. As a match, I liked Gargano vs. Lumis because I thought they worked a good match together. I just think all of the extra stuff around the ring got to be a bit much at times. Especially when Candice jumped on Lumis right in front of the referee. Like, is that not a DQ? Though I do enjoy The Way's comedy and I'm at least somewhat interested to see where this all goes.

I love the idea that Bivens just hides out in the training room ready to pounce on guys who might not be 100% to boost up his own client. Obviously the match never happened, but I did enjoy Swerve's beat down. He's clearly a heel now and is showing a new vicious streak. But now he needs to start winning matches.

That MSK promo got me man. Nash Carter talking about his dad got me. I do wonder if the title match is still on for next week after the GYV attack.

Io vs. Stark I thought was pretty good. And the thing is, you can tell that Stark is still getting better and that she's a bit rough around the edges. But man, she's already so talented. I can't wait to see her get even better.

And Lord man, Toni's thighs. That is all.

I really like what they're doing with Xia's character now. Now she's moving onto to some better competition so she had a little bit more of a competitive match with Kacy and I thought she did well. But what's more important is the new mean streak she's developed. She destroyed Kacy's leg to the point where the ref just called for a ref stoppage. And then to really cement her turn, she dragged Kacy up into the ring (before the bell was rung) and then gave her one final Spin Kick for good measure. More of this from Xia please. Keep having her work her way up the card in NXT.

I'll say that the GYV vs. Dain & Drake match was better than I thought it would be. Everyone here is talent but I just don't care that much about Dain & Drake as a tag team other than some of the double teams they pull off. Which is why I was happy after the match when Imperium came up to Dain and questioned what had happened to him.

Really enjoyed the street fight with Escobar and Kross. Given how strong Escobar has been booked as the CW Champion, I didn't have a problem him getting so much offense on Kross with a 3 on 1 advantage. I loved that this started in the parking lot and made it's way into the arena. Cred to LDF, they bumped their asses off for Kross. The final stretch of big moves from the Powerbomb on the outside to the Saito through the table really made for a hot finish. I'm loving this version of Kross. I don't care if he's a heel or a face. Just have him kick ass.

The Cole promo was disappointing in the sense that it was kind of a WWE trop of bait and switch. Cole promised to "tell all" but really he faked feeling sorry for what he did. He still delivered it well but I couldn't help but role my eyes at it a bit. But, I did love the brawling portion of this. After Finn was taken out and it was down to Roddy and Cole, Cole suckered you in enough before he lowered the boom on Roddy and took him out too. I'm very happy he did this as I really didn't want the UE picking sides and doing civil war. Cole needs to be on his own in this case.

I do wonder what's next for Balor. Obviously Cole wants a shot, but Dunne pinned him last week. I would think we get another Dunne vs. Balor match and then maybe Cole vs. Balor after that. I'm skeptical to whether it will happen, but I'm hoping that's a Mania match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cameron Grimes is on the way to legend status.


----------



## DammitChrist

utvolzac said:


> This is a good episode of NXT. Kross & Scarlett a fucking stars. Escobar looked good too as the ruthless heel.
> 
> Grimes is on to something with his Hillbilly Million Dollar Man gimmick.
> 
> Hell I’m even interested in this Gargano/Theory feud with Lumas. Which is the first time I’ve ever given a shit about anything Gargano related or even bothered to give Theory as second thought.
> 
> Even the Drake/Dain odd couple thing with the cheesy sitcom theme music is not bad.
> 
> *This is what happens when you let them show some personality and character and don’t just have pointless matches based off how many moves or flips you can do.*


Thrilling wrestling matches still have their place on the shows for sure though whether you want to admit it or not.



fabi1982 said:


> Haha I was laughing my ass off as well. There will be even more struggle to come, when Khan goes after every other mediocre wrestler happend to be champ in WWE. "Hey look, wrestler x has changed, now he is in AEW"



That's weird. You seem to be routinely obsessed with other fans enjoying the other show on this section.


----------



## RainmakerV2

WWEfan4eva said:


> Then when Toni wins, in a month you going to say her reign is boring



No. Im not a fan of long title reigns in general, especially when its in a division as stacked as the NXT women. I actually think flipping the title helps its prestige if the rivalry is good enough. Like if Toni won in 2 weeks then Io won it back at Takeover, Id be fine with that.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

grimes is so funny
xia isnt "doing it" for me, not sure why they chose her for a push

cole is better as heel


----------



## RainmakerV2

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> grimes is so funny
> xia isnt "doing it" for me, not sure why they chose her for a push
> 
> cole is better as heel


Didnt this whole thing with Xia Li happen after the dirt sheets reported she barged into Hunters office and gave him hell? Guess he respected her balls.


----------



## Piers

Remember when Kona Reeves had vignettes for weeks ? Where the hell is he now?


----------



## Brad Boyd

Kudos to NXT for putting out the better wrestling show of the week. Raws always the worst, Smackdown and AEW were just okay. I really like how they featured Cameron Grimes in three different segments, the Escobar/Kross match was great and Cole doing some great heel work. Some people think NXT is just a work rate centered place but that show felt much less of that and more character based stuff. I really love what they're doing with Xia Li's gimmick. She's one of my favourites right now.


----------



## Prosper

Xia Li is incredible. I'm loving her character and presence. I would rather they build her up to beat Io Shirai over Raquel Gonzalez personally.

Toni Storm is truly growing on me. What a banging body she's got. Looking forward to her title match in a couple of weeks. Io Shirai's match was pretty damn good with the Stark girl. She's really similar to AEW's Shanna.

The Street Fight was fire between Escobar and Kross. The 3 vs 1 dynamic was booked very well and Karrion's intimidation tactics as the match went on were all done to perfection. Kross looked very dominant in the end. I'm liking this Escobar guy. I thought this main event was just as good as the Archer/Fenix main event which went on simultaneously. I would have Escobar dominate the mid-card in Gargano's place as NA Champion.

With Xia Li, Toni Storm, Io Shirai, Eli Drake, Escobar, Kross and Scarlett, and the Adam Cole heel turn, I may start watching NXT every week again. I'm liking the lineup of talent being presented and even though the UE is still dominating the main event scene, it's different now with the UE break up.

NXT deserved the higher cable rating they got this week. Keep it up.


----------



## Dolorian

*WWE NXT preview for March 3, 2021*











*Nia Jax & Shayna Baszler put WWE Women’s Tag Team Titles on the line against Raquel González & Dakota Kai*

After winning the first-ever Women’s Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic, Raquel González & Dakota Kaimight not be done making history quite yet.

They’ll look to bring the WWE Women’s Tag Team Titles to NXT when they challenge Nia Jax & Shayna Baszler next Wednesday night.

González & Kai have been a force to be reckoned with since linking up a year ago, then proved their bonafides on a new level with their run through the inaugural Women’s tournament. They were especially impressive in taking out Shotzi Blackheart & Ember Moon in their finals victory at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day.

Celebrated alumni of the black-and-gold brand themselves, Jax & Baszler are one of the most physically dominant duos in WWE history. Will their NXT homecoming be triumphant or nightmarish?










*NXT Tag Team Champions Danny Burch & Oney Lorcan set to face Tommaso Ciampa & Timothy Thatcher in non-title bout*

Two of the hardest-hitting teams in NXT are set to collide.

NXT Tag Team Champions Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch will face Tommaso Ciampa & Timothy Thatcherin a non-title bout Wednesday night on NXT.

Lorcan & Burch were originally set to defend their titles against Dusty Cup winners MSK. The Grizzled Young Veterans viciously ambushed MSK last week however, putting Wes Lee out of action with a broken hand and derailing MSK’s title opportunity.

Confronting Nash Carter & Lee at the Capitol Wrestling Center, Lorcan & Burch called the injury a "blessing in disguise." The Blackheart overheard the champions' trash talk and his interest was piqued.










*The Way head to therapy tonight on NXT*

Fed up with Austin Theory's empathy for Dexter Lumis, Johnny Gargano has pledged for The Way to attend therapy tonight on NXT.

Lumis has tormented The Way for weeks now, most recently with a pivotal victory over the NXT North American Champion last week. But perhaps even more distressing for Gargano than the loss was Theory refusing to lend a hand to help him win.

Theory, who was abducted by Lumis last month at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance, said NXT's Tortured Artist was simply "misunderstood," bewildering Gargano and Candice LeRae. And to even greater horror from The Garganos, Indi Hartwell admitted to finding Lumis attractive.

Can The Way get back on the same page in therapy? And will Lumis be watching?


----------



## shadow_spinner

Next Takeover on a Thursday!


----------



## tommo010

shadow_spinner said:


> Next Takeover on a Thursday!
> View attachment 98060


I knew they wouldn't pass up on a Takeover at Mania week even though Mania is 2 nights


----------



## TD Stinger

Was honestly hoping they would save Takeover for later and just have some NXT matches at WrestleMania.


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367249685375819777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367229233865633797


----------



## Chris22

I'm hyped for LA Knight live!!


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll be watching AEW first tonight but man, PLEASE have Raquel & Dakota win. It's a crime if they don't.


----------



## Dolorian

I guess the tag title match will be the main event then. Here is hoping Raquel/Dakota get the win. Interested in seeing the interaction between Raquel and NIa, Raquel is very much everything they think Nia is.


----------



## Prescott1189

As I peep Wolfe, Aichner & Barthel watching Thatcher after the match something tells me that we could be seeing Thatcher reuniting with his Ringkampf squad. In my opinion I think he should cause him & Ciampa as a Tag Team is running his course and Ciampa works better as a singles competitor, now are we gonna see WALTER too?? Either way I'm invested in this!


----------



## Chris22

Finn/Cole next week for the NXT Championship!!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Chris22 said:


> Finn/Cole next week for the NXT Championship!!


I think KOR going to interfere


----------



## Dolorian

Tag match coming up next, let's see how it goes.


----------



## Chris22

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think KOR going to interfere


Yeah, it should be a great match though...until it ends in interference. Io/Toni next week too!


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah they are definitely doing a rematch.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

L.A. Knight is spittin' fire. That was solid gold.


----------



## Prescott1189

Lemme talk to ya! That promo he did was on point, didn't waste no time just letting people know his intentions and what he's gonna bring to the table on the NXT brand. I'm a say he's definitely gonna be the man and the breakout star to watch and that's just a fact of life! Can imagine the matches he will have with Balor, Dunne, Cole, Strong, O'Reilly, Bronson, Gargano the list goes on!! LA Knight is here to stay


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Johnny and The Way is good TV


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Regal's announcement will be a second NXT Women's title.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Balor and Strong are putting on a doctoral class in technical wrestling.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@TD Stinger Cole v. Finn next week for the title. I think Kyle costs Cole the match here but I saw something real wild on twitter that's plausible. That Cole turning on the guys was a ruse and this was their plan to help Cole get back the title by costing Balor. It won't happen but that definitely sounds like some Undisputed Era sh*t lol.


----------



## Chris22

Pretty great show tonight. LA Knight will be a huge star, The Way's therapy session was pretty funny and I like where it's going. Finn/Strong was a great match too! I'm not sure what Regal's announcement will be but Dakota & Raquel got screwed out of those titles.

I'm so looking forward to next week. Io/Toni & Finn/Cole should both be amazing!!


----------



## TD Stinger

So Raquel and Dakota lost thanks to shenangians......yay

Also, I do not want to see NXT Women's Tag Team Championship. It makes NXT look bad that they couldn't beat the real champions so now they have to make their own to play with. Just do a rematch and have Dakota & Raquel win.



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> @TD Stinger Cole v. Finn next week for the title. I think Kyle costs Cole the match here but I saw something real wild on twitter that's plausible. That Cole turning on the guys was a ruse and this was their plan to help Cole get back the title by costing Balor. It won't happen but that definitely sounds like some Undisputed Era sh*t lol.


Hm, wouldn't surprise me (as nothing in wrestling does anymore, lol). They said Kyle would be out 6 weeks though they could easily bring him back early. I don't know what happens really. There's a Takeover on 4/8. If they're doing Cole vs. Balor now, I would imagine we get Cole vs. KOR at Takeover. And I guess Balor finally faces Kross.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Hm, wouldn't surprise me (as nothing in wrestling does anymore, lol). They said Kyle would be out 6 weeks though they could easily bring him back early. I don't know what happens really. There's a Takeover on 4/8. If they're doing Cole vs. Balor now, I would imagine we get Cole vs. KOR at Takeover. And I guess Balor finally faces Kross.


If my ruse idea is correct, then it completely makes sense as to why Cole is still in TUE merch lol.


----------



## Bland

Interesting that they are teasing Imperium vs Ciampa & Thatcher, hopefully with Thatcher turning on Ciampa and joinig with Imperium, as he was in Ringkampf with Walter and Marcel in the indie so would be great to join them together again. That way Imperium can move between NXT and UK when required and if Walter ever joins NXT, Thatcher can be NA champion with Walter NXT or Thatcher can target NXT title whilst Walter continues as NXT UK Champion. Either option, hoping it means Balor vs Imperium feud restarts post WM Takeover, especially if Balor drops the title to Kross, Cole or Kyle, Balor can then face Water for UK title at NXT UK Takeover Dublin, when they can do it. 

With women's tag titles, hopefully just a Raw vs NXT feud incoming rather than NXT creating their own versions, as WWE are struggling to having enough women teams on main roster let only trying to have a competitive women's tag division IN NXT as well.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If my ruse idea is correct, then it completely makes sense as to why Cole is still in TUE merch lol.


After last night maybe Cole will keep the TUE Theme and merch and keep it for himself while everyone else gets new stuff like Roddy.


----------



## TL Hopper

I liked this week's episode a lot. LA Knight is a star


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> After last night maybe Cole will keep the TUE Theme and merch and keep it for himself while everyone else gets new stuff like Roddy.


Possibly, not a big fan of that though.


----------



## gl83

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Possibly, not a big fan of that though.


It makes sense. I mean Cole himself said that "He is the Undisputed Era". Besides the theme matches up with his entrance.


----------



## toontownman

Thatcher needs to reunite and join Imperium. Think they are only teasing though and Thatcher and Ciampa are going to feud with imperium.

Surely we are getting a million dollar man appearance as payoff to Grimes. Bonus points if we get Virgil involved.

Comedy Gargano and the way are one of the highlights of my week. I will defend Gargano to the moon  He is incredibly versatile and has excelled in every role.

Disappointed in the womens tag finish but guess its going somewhere. 

LA Knight is a good addition but honestly not into the hype just yet. I still love Bronson's entrance and how they present him. 

Talking of which Shotzi and Ember look like a legit tag team that can go far. imo that makes 4 in wwe with Lacey/Kacy, Riott Squad, Dana/Mandy (I went there) and the Iconics if they reunite. They actually appear and feel like a tag team not just randoms thrown together or a singles star with a bodyguard.

Not sure where next for LDF but still think they need an enforcer with them. I guess they have done a good job showing them being able to run a little roughshot but I think they still feel a little unbelievable to break out of the cruiserweight platform without a bigger guy to change the game when needed.

Next weeks card is freaking loaded. Toni needs to win.


----------



## dcruz

NXT has become soooo stale to me, my GOD how can you mostly be so unexciting with such solid roster. Everything is so by the numbers and the titles don't even feel important, they seem like placeholders. I think they can easily course correct but jesus are they taking their sweet time


----------



## RainmakerV2

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Possibly, not a big fan of that though.



I got somethin for youuuuuu


----------



## Zapato

Everytime I see Bronson, looks wise I keep thinking Samoa Joe. Knight’s a good feud for him and it was a good debut for him, well further reintroduction. Grimes is just golden, everything about him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

gl83 said:


> It makes sense. I mean Cole himself said that "He is the Undisputed Era". Besides the theme matches up with his entrance.


It definitely makes sense. Personally though I would like to have Cole have more of his own identity with a new theme and entrance gear.



RainmakerV2 said:


> I got somethin for youuuuuu


----------



## Brad Boyd

Fun show. A breath of fresh air from seeing how terrible Raw and Dynamite were this week. Santos Escobar, Grimes, The Way and others made it a fun easy watch. Probably a solid 7/10 for me.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

The more I watch NXT the more I love Austin Theory. He's just a ridiculous himbo, it's great to watch.


----------



## TD Stinger

Theory is the kind of guy who before was just kind of a generic meat head. Physically looks like a star, but had nothing else going on for him. This partnership with Johnny, while it has made him much more goofy, has at least gotten a chance to show his range as a performer. And that will probably help him down the road when this stuff with Johnny eventually ends.


----------



## MEMS

I’m just baffled when I watch both programs, how anyone can enjoy AEW so much more than NXT. What am I missing? What is AEW doing that is so insanely good? It’s so unimpressive to me.


----------



## Brad Boyd

They made everyone feel like stars on NXT. I don't think there was anyone who was presented that didn't feel like a star or had a role to play.



MEMS said:


> I’m just baffled when I watch both programs, how anyone can enjoy AEW so much more than NXT. What am I missing? What is AEW doing that is so insanely good? It’s so unimpressive to me.


Some AEW superfans man they'll rate the show higher than I tend to. I gave their last show a 3/10 and some folks were mind blown that I found NXT more entertaining. And whatever some of these guys prefer AEW and can't get over the scripted promos and the kid friendliness that is WWE. But I can't get over how many nobodies just randomly show up on Dynamite that have no character, no purpose, 20 minute matches and barely any promos to make sense of their undercards character & motives. Santos Escobar, Gargano even Kushida all feel like stars to me. Peter avalon, Lee Johnson, Joey Janela, hybrid2, top flight,dolph zigglers brother, and the list goes on.. give me zero reason for me to be invested in their matches. I like Dynamite some weeks, but lately NXT is actually doing better and Smackdown is a close second. MLW likely could be up there too but that's a hard league to compare.


----------



## Piers

Man, Ember needs to hit the gym.

Not really digging LA Knight's theme song but I'm glad he's on NXT.

As it was mentioned in another thread, the therapy segments with the Way were great. Reminded me of the good old days of Team Hell No.


----------



## Dolorian

*WWE NXT preview for March 10, 2021*










*Finn Bálor to defend NXT Championship against Adam Cole*

Finn Bálor knows there’s only one way he’ll get his hands on Adam Cole: by giving him an NXT Championship Match. And so The Prince is doing exactly that. Bálor will put the NXT Title on the line against Cole Wednesday night on NXT at 8/7 C on USA Network. Since stunning the NXT Universe at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day, Cole has repeatedly gotten the better of Bálor. The Prince has eaten three blindside superkicks from Cole with no chance for payback, until now.

Cole and Bálor have been linked as both rivals and unlikely allies since Bálor returned to the black-and-gold brand in 2019. Without emotional ties clouding his perception like Cole’s former Undisputed ERA allies, perhaps no one understands Cole’s motivations better. Bálor has asserted that Cole formed The UE only to obtain and keep the NXT Title. And now he’s set fire to that same brotherhood to regain the coveted prize, betraying both Kyle O'Reilly and Roderick Strong.

The Prince bested Cole in an instant classic last year to win the title for the second time. But with the challenger refocused and maybe more dangerous than ever, is Cole destined to take back the throne?










*Io Shirai puts the NXT Women’s Championship on the line against Toni Storm*

Toni Storm is convinced Io Shirai can’t beat her one on one. Now she has the chance to prove herself right. Storm will challenge Shirai for the NXT Women’s Championship on NXT Wednesday night at 8/7 C on USA Network.

Since practically the moment Storm arrived on the black-and-gold brand, she has been in hot pursuit of Shirai and her title. While she received an opportunity at NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day, she also had to contend with Mercedes Martinez in a Triple Threat Match, and The Genius of the Sky prevailed.

Continuing to provoke Shirai with trash talk, Storm enticed the champion to agree to another title defense, this time against only Storm. Has Shirai made a mistake that will lead to the end of her title reign? Or will The Genius of the Sky once again be unsolvable?










*William Regal set to make two major announcements Wednesday on NXT*

William Regal will make two major announcements this Wednesday night on NXT that will “change the landscape” of the black-and-gold brand. With WWE Official Adam Pearce playing a pivotal role in Nia Jax & Shayna Baszler’s controversial win over Raquel González & Dakota Kai to retain the WWE Women’s Tag Team Titles, Pearce and the NXT General Manager were later seen in what appeared to be a heated discussion backstage at the Capitol Wrestling Center. McKenzie Mitchell caught up with Regal, who declined to elaborate on his conversation with Pearce. However, Regal did promise his groundbreaking announcement.

It was revealed during Monday Night Raw that Regal will actually have, not one, but two major announcements! What does Regal have in store for the NXT Universe?










*Kayden Carter to square off with Xia Li*

Xia Li put Kacy Catanzaro on the shelf, and now Catanzaro’s tag team partner has vowed to seek retribution. Li will go one on one with the payback-minded Kayden Carter this Wednesday night. Catanzaro put up a worthy fight two weeks ago against Li before meeting a disastrous fate thanks to Li’s ruthlessness. With Tian Sha looking on, Li stomped Catanzaro’s leg, forcing a referee stoppage.

We’ve since learned that Catanzaro suffered a partially torn LCL with the timeline for her return unknown. Li’s brutality set Carter off, with NXT’s resident “spitfire” vowing last week to take out Li. Li has looked virtually unstoppable under Tian Sha, though Carter represents her most fearless challenger yet. Something has to give when they square off this Wednesday night!


----------



## TD Stinger

Definitely checking out NXT first tomorrow.

I expect good things from Io vs. Toni. I expect GREAT things from Balor & Cole. And the thing is, I don't expect either title to change hands, but you would think one of them will change hands. So I'm very intrigued in the outcomes tomorrow and the possible aftermath.

Also very interested in Kayden vs. Xia Li. I'm loving Xia's new character and I think a competitive match with Kayden can be really good.

I'm dreading one of Regal's announcements because I know it will be NXT Women's Tag Titles which I hate, but whatever. Other announcement is probably Takeover related.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hopefully Kross finally stakes his claim to the gold after Cole vs. Balor.


----------



## Reil

TD Stinger said:


> Definitely checking out NXT first tomorrow.
> 
> I expect good things from Io vs. Toni. I expect GREAT things from Balor & Cole. And the thing is, I don't expect either title to change hands, but you would think one of them will change hands. So I'm very intrigued in the outcomes tomorrow and the possible aftermath.


Of the two titles, it seems way more likely that Finn would lose his, if I had to pick. It's pretty obvious that Cole/KOR is the next major feud to happen, and NXT might want to throw the title on Cole until they start going at each other.

I can't realistically see Toni winning the title, as she doesn't have much momentum right now (winning only two or three singles matches since her return to NXT, along with being the weak link in the triple threat match at the latest Takeover), and she would be a pretty big downgrade from Io. Not to mention she doesn't really have anyone she can feud with either. All of the other faces are tied up in tag teams at the moment. Where there are still a handful of heels left for Io to face. Xia Li and (gonna assume she debuts as a heel, since she's a god awful babyface) Taya Valkyrie spring to mind.


----------



## MyronGainsBrah

I think Nxt has a great looking show compared to AEW this week but will the crappy explosion explanation hook everyone back to aew?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole for the big win tonight.


----------



## Prosper

This looks good. Expecting bangers from the 2 main events and hopefully we get more Escobar and Kross. Looking forward to Xia Li's next squash.


----------



## MEMS

You can’t get much better than these two title matches. Can’t wait.


----------



## Dolorian

MEMS said:


> You can’t get much better than these two title matches. Can’t wait.


Certainly looking forward to them particularly Io vs Toni.


----------



## Chris22

Could one of Regal's announcements be NXT talent performing at this year's WrestleMania? I just hope he doesn't announce another set of women's tag titles for NXT though, it's not needed.


----------



## Dolorian

Chris22 said:


> Could one of Regal's announcements be NXT talent performing at this year's WrestleMania? I just hope he doesn't announce another set of women's tag titles for NXT though, it's not needed.


I think the announcements will be the women’s tag titles and something related to TakeOver during Mania weekend.


----------



## TD Stinger

Chris22 said:


> Could one of Regal's announcements be NXT talent performing at this year's WrestleMania? I just hope he doesn't announce another set of women's tag titles for NXT though, it's not needed.


Looking like we'll have a Takeover, possibly for 2 nights, right before so Mania. Shame, I kind of just wanted a couple NXT matches at Mania and then do a Takeover after Mania.


----------



## Chris22

TD Stinger said:


> Looking like we'll have a Takeover, possibly for 2 nights, right before so Mania. Shame, I kind of just wanted a couple NXT matches at Mania and then do a Takeover after Mania.


So we could have HOF on Tuesday, NXT on Wednesday & Thursday, SmackDown on Friday, WrestleMania on Saturday & Sunday then.


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369709639374405637


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lets go Toni!


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

lets go io 😛

i wouldn't want a 2 night takeover. WM can barely be stretched out to that length.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

It's Toni Time


----------



## Dolorian

At the end of the night it will be #AndStill


----------



## TD Stinger

In recent weeks NXT has been teasing Dain and Thatcher joining Imperium. I was hoping their vignettes were leading to Walter coming into the US, even for a short run on NXT, but that doesn't seem to be happening.

Although, if Takeover is going to be 2 nights, I'd love if they could get Walter over for a title defense.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Although, if Takeover is going to be 2 nights, I'd love if they could get Walter over for a title defense.


They could definitely do that, add KLR to the mix as well. They sure could use both NXT rosters to fill the nights and try to keep the quality high throughout.


----------



## Dolorian

Cool graphics, they are really hyping both matches on social media.


----------



## Dolorian

There it is, two night TakeOver.


----------



## dcruz

I wonder how these ladies feel about the company clearly not believing they're good enough for the WWE Tag Titles (especially when WWE barely cares about those titles as it is)


----------



## TD Stinger

Women’s Tag Champs. Yeah, still don’t like it.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Women’s Tag Champs. Yeah, still don’t like it.


Yeah feels like a consolation prize.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

That's a huge women's roster and the belts don't look bad. 
It has a chance of really working and will easily eclipse the main roster's women's tag division.


----------



## Chris22

NXT Women's Tag Team Championships....does one company really need two sets for the women though? Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Dolorian

Kowalski's Killer said:


> That's a huge women's roster and the belts don't look bad.
> It has a chance of really working and will easily eclipse the main roster's women's tag division.


Oh, definitely it is just a poor way to introduce the titles.


----------



## TD Stinger

Io vs Toni now. Sweet.


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Io vs Toni now. Sweet.


Let's go...


----------



## Chris22

Kowalski's Killer said:


> That's a huge women's roster and the belts don't look bad.
> It has a chance of really working and will easily eclipse the main roster's women's tag division.


The main roster will continue to get embarrassed by NXT so I guess that's nothing new...


----------



## TD Stinger

Toni wearing pants. Heel move of the century.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> lets go io 😛
> 
> i wouldn't want a 2 night takeover. WM can barely be stretched out to that length.


I have hope. They're not going to be seven hour megashows, NXT UK should be featured, and there is usually a potential match or two that gets left off of Takeover. Two shows under three hours can and hopefully will work.


----------



## Dolorian

Ok here is hoping they get some good time on this match.


----------



## Dolorian

The chemistry between Io and Toni is not the best so far.


----------



## TD Stinger

A little clunky to start, but it really turned into a pretty good match by the end.


----------



## Dolorian

#AndStill


----------



## itsbeenawhile

They're working a tad sloppy, no?

NXT is the WWE that doesnt mind competing with Impact, AEW, ROH, etc. So I can expect to see those tag titles being booked miles better than the ones on the main roster and shitting on the Knockouts division.

Raquel & Dakota wont have the titles long though, Raquel was staring a hole through Io when she made her entrance...they should lose to Ember/Shotzi


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> A little clunky to start, but it really turned into a pretty good match by the end.


Indeed


----------



## Chris22

Toni tapped out after a decent match. I would have been happy with either result though.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

That was a Good Match

Toni will get another Match


----------



## Dolorian

itsbeenawhile said:


> Raquel & Dakota wont have the titles long though, Raquel was staring a hole through Io when she made her entrance...they should lose to Ember/Shotzi


Yeah Raquel seems like the clear option for Io to face next. Perfect match to setup for NXT TakeOver.


----------



## Dolorian

WWEfan4eva said:


> Toni will get another Match


Against Io? Don't see it, she lost in the triple threat and now tapped out clean. Io now moves on from Toni and will possibly face Raquel next.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

If Dakota/Raquel lose tonight will Raquel turn on Dakota?


----------



## Dolorian

WWEfan4eva said:


> If Dakota/Raquel lose tonigh will Raquel turn on Dakota?


Well they have to start routing Raquel towards the title picture some way.


----------



## Chris22

LA Knight is such a handsome man, freaking star quality!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Raquel seems like the clear option for Io to face next. Perfect match to setup for NXT TakeOver.


Would they have Raquel pull double duty since it's a 2 night Takeover? Raquel's ascension has really been done well because I'm more invested in her than anybody male or female right now tbh except KOR


----------



## Dolorian

itsbeenawhile said:


> Would they have Raquel pull double duty since it's a 2 night Takeover? Raquel's ascension has really been done well because I'm more invested in her than anybody male or female right now tbh except KOR


Hmm let's see what happens tonight but I really think they are considering to have Raquel be the one to dethrone Io.


----------



## TD Stinger

Really liking this match so far.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn that was a good sprint.


----------



## Dolorian

Fun little match.


----------



## Chris22

Fabian Aichner is so hot.


----------



## Dolorian

Three title matches and no title changing hands seems odd so maybe we do see a title change tonight?


----------



## Chris22

Dolorian said:


> Three title matches and no title changing hands seems odd so maybe we do see a title change tonight?


No, I think Finn is retaining too but there'll be interference.

Woah! The women's tag titles have already changed hands...


----------



## Dolorian

Chris22 said:


> No, I think Finn is retaining too but there'll be interference.


Most likely, expect something happening with undisputed era.


----------



## Dolorian

Title change


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Wasn't expecting that. Maybe Dakota and Raquel go for the main roster gold.


----------



## TD Stinger

Awesome match. But Raquel and Dakota losing their first night as champs? I don’t know about that one.


----------



## Dolorian

Raquel is definitely going after Io next. Expect Dakota to help her get the win in some way.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Their reign didnt last an hour lol...Dakota must've politicked her ass off for some form of payoff for putting Raquel on and her completely eclipsing her lol


----------



## Chris22

Austin Theory...a lot of hotties walking around that place.


----------



## Dolorian

XIa Li's entrance was nice, good presentation and mood.


----------



## Christopher Near

Dolorian said:


> #AndStill


Shes such a star


----------



## Chris22

Jordan Devlin coming to NXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Devlin/Escobar for the undisputed NXT Cruiserweight Championship at TakeOver sounds awesome!! Cutting his promo sitting in the airport too, I love it!


----------



## sailord

Fuck ya about time we get Jordan Devlin verse Santos Escobar


----------



## Dolorian

Zoey Stark getting some promotion


----------



## Chris22

Jordan Devlin has Escobar shook!


----------



## Dolorian

Christopher Near said:


> Shes such a star


Definitely


----------



## Dolorian

There it is, Io vs Raquel


----------



## Rankles75

Amazing episode this week, deserved better ratings than it’ll undoubtedly get. Balor vs Kross should be awesome if handled right, which I’m confident it will be.


----------



## FamousFreddy

I always expect a good show from NXT - but this one was fantastic. Not a dull moment!


----------



## Dolorian

Prosper said:


> Was tonight's show fire? Can't wait to watch it tomorrow.


Was quite good.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I don't really see the point in them creating NXT Women's Tag Team titles, giving them to Gonzalez and Kai... only to have them lose them like an hour later to the team they beat in the final of the Dusty Classic in the first place.

If they wanted Blackheart and Moon to be the champs they should have either just have them win the Classic or just have their match on last night's show be to crown the inaugural champions.

Giving them to one team only to have them immediately lose them is just fucking weird and pointless.

But that was my only real problem with the show. Everything else was pretty fucking solid.


----------



## Olnoname

Can't wait to see jordan devlin return


----------



## Olnoname

But can someone explain to me what Grizzled Young Vets are doing right now, there too good to be just...there you know?


----------



## MEMS

Olnoname said:


> But can someone explain to me what Grizzled Young Vets are doing right now, there too good to be just...there you know?


They’ll be wearing the gold soon, feuding with MSK.


----------



## fabi1982

Great episode of NXT this week.

I like the tag titles, especially with NXT not being just developemental anymore and the men already have 3 titles, the women can get a second title to feud about. 
Very excited about the 2 day Takeover.
Good womens match and glad Shotzi got her firs title. I cant help myself but I just like her.
Io winning was interesting, thought Toni would, but her and Raquel will be awesome.
The Way always entertains.
Cole/Finn very very good match and a nice ending as it would have been bad for either one to lose clean. And I like the showing of Kross at the end. This will be a great built towards Takeover!!

Great episode, excited for next week already!!


----------



## Olnoname

MEMS said:


> They’ll be wearing the gold soon, feuding with MSK.


I hope your right lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Dolorian said:


> Hmm let's see what happens tonight but I really think they are considering to have Raquel be the one to dethrone Io.


I don't think they are, or should be, seriously considering anybody taking the title off of Io as long as she remains on NXT.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Women’s tag match was pretty good. I actually think the NXT women’s tag titles will work out. Their women’s roster is stacked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reservoir Angel

It would have been a far bigger deal to announce that some NXT matches would be on the main WrestleMania card. Having a two-night Takeover doesn't feel like as much of a big deal somehow.

I mean if they can fill a two-night card out with solid belters then awesome but I feel like a lot of things that probably wouldn't normally be Takeover-worthy are going to be getting held back until Takeover just to fill the card out.


----------



## Dolorian

Impeccable Sin said:


> I don't think they are, or should be, seriously considering anybody taking the title off of Io as long as she remains on NXT.


We’ll see I mean if Raquel who they have been building up doesn’t beat Io then there is probably no one left to do it. As far as Io being called up, the timing doesn’t seems right at the moment with them seeking to establish Rhea and Bianca right now. Next year I could see it.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not one of the big things that happened but I hope Xia and Kayden get a chance to have a real match in the future.

Last night was really a way to extend the feud with Xia vs. Kacy & Kayden. Maybe this leads to the in ring debut of the mystery woman in a tag match.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Decent episode. Good to know we are now getting Balor vs Kross.
I still don't get the support of Gonzales. She iss't that good, but if she wins the title from IO, it should be a short reign. Hopefully Toni will get the title soon.
Cole vs Kyle could be a good match. Hopefully the whole UE feud will end after that.
I don't care for Imperium or Walter.
The tag title situation was pretty dumb. Why give it to one team and than let them drop it to another. The only plus side is that the NXT womans roster is better than the mainroster one, so there are also more and better teams.


----------



## validreasoning

Storms not getting title any time soon unless she drops significant weight. I laughed at them "covering her up" with new gear.


----------



## Brad Boyd

I did not enjoy this episode. Too many matches + not many promos= Meh show. I liked the shows seeing Cameron Grimes getting like three segments and stuff like that. I feel like the womens tag title division may eat up the shows quality a bit. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## MEMS

validreasoning said:


> Storms not getting title any time soon unless she drops significant weight. I laughed at them "covering her up" with new gear.


I am not in the business of judging bodies but her shape is crazy. Never seen such a small top half with a large bottom half.

Shes still awesome.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Whoever made Toni wear pants needs to be shot.


Anyways, I dont see how Balor vs. Kross isnt the night 2 main event..and I can actually see Balor winning here. Kross' story in NXT basically ends with a loss and hes freed up to debut at Mania or the night after. Plus, LA Knight is there now to slide right into the top heel spot. Of course Hunter may want to hold on to him and he wins too.


----------



## CM Buck

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whoever made Toni wear pants needs to be shot.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I dont see how Balor vs. Kross isnt the night 2 main event..and I can actually see Balor winning here. Kross' story in NXT basically ends with a loss and hes freed up to debut at Mania or the night after. Plus, LA Knight is there now to slide right into the top heel spot. Of course Hunter may want to hold on to him and he wins too.


Kross under Vince scares me. He will see his size and make him FOTC which in theory is good but FOTCs are scripted to say stupid shit. Kross is shot the minute a corny joke escapes his lips. It doesn't hurt drew as much because Drew is a social person by the looks. Kross strikes me as someone who only tolerates people


----------



## Prosper

Was kind of disappointed with Toni Storm and Io's match, didn't hit the level it should have hit. Raquel/Dakota losing the tag titles on night one was dumb. The Cole/Balor match was dope though and I really liked the ending with KOR's comeback and Kross staring down Balor. Takeover is gonna be 100X better than WMania. Escobar is my main guy though, he really needs to move into NA Title contention.


----------



## Dolorian

Prosper said:


> Was kind of disappointed with Toni Storm and Io's match, didn't hit the level it should have hit.


Toni was very slow in the match, not sure what it was and the chemistry wasn't the best either.


----------



## TD Stinger

I expect we'll get some good build to Takeover. Card itself, or what remains after the latest outbreak, is kind of filler after last week's big card.


----------



## validreasoning

Firefromthegods said:


> Kross under Vince scares me. He will see his size and make him FOTC which in theory is good but FOTCs are scripted to say stupid shit. Kross is shot the minute a corny joke escapes his lips. It doesn't hurt drew as much because Drew is a social person by the looks. Kross strikes me as someone who only tolerates people


Face of the company?

Bruno, Hogan, Austin, Cena..he isn't like any of those guys in terms of marketability and being able to promote your whole business around.

He isn't even like the placeholder fotcs like Backlund, Bret, Rock, HHH or Reigns.

He is closer to Warrior, Batista, Sid type in that Vince might like him, give him title run but would be looking for next guy in meantime or move back to old guy as soon as he returns.


----------



## CM Buck

validreasoning said:


> Face of the company?
> 
> Bruno, Hogan, Austin, Cena..he isn't like any of those guys in terms of marketability and being able to promote your whole business around.
> 
> He isn't even like the placeholder fotcs like Backlund, Bret, Rock, HHH or Reigns.
> 
> He is closer to Warrior, Batista, Sid type in that Vince might like him, give him title run but would be looking for next guy in meantime or move back to old guy as soon as he returns.


That's what I'm hoping. But just as a career heel/occasional situational face


----------



## Dolorian

*WWE NXT preview for March 17, 2021*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372231300157992962
Preliminary preview because WWE are once again being late with putting up the official preview.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bruh Scarlett makes me nut telepathically


----------



## Chris22

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bruh Scarlett makes me nut telepathically


She knows, she's seen it in the cards...


----------



## RainmakerV2

So neither Kross or Balor are getting pinned, so either Dunne causes a DQ or they win the belts.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Didn't Jordan Devlin get into some trouble with the Me Too movement? Did he ever clear his name?


----------



## Chris22

I'm soo hyped for Devlin/Escobar, most likely at TakeOver!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

WALTER!!!


----------



## Chris22

Devlin wasn't the only one who got a flight over! I don't even like Walter, I think he's pretty boring as a character but even I was excited when he appeared!

Fabian is so hot though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372357536649781253


----------



## Dolorian

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372357536649781253


Looking forward to it, should be a good David vs Goliath type match.


----------



## Chris22

I enjoyed LA Knight's first in ring appearance although it was really was a vehicle to continue his first feud with Bronson but he looked good.

I'm getting the vibe that Raquel knows she doesn't need Dakota anymore but Dakota is hanging on to her because she realizes this too but she needs Raquel.

Great start to Finn & Kross, they obviously weren't winning the tag titles and Finn taking the loss makes Kross look good standing over him. I'm excited.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Looks like Burch got injured legit on that.


----------



## TD Stinger

Watch the show here and there. Did the same for Dynamite. Excited to see Sarray (Sareee coming in) and I really liked Zoey vs. Dakota as well.

The stuff with Cole and KOR is very interesting and the ending was a good visual. OH AND WALTER IS BACK BITCHES


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not sure about Balor getting pinned by Lorcan.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372375201707655169

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

Zoey Stark shines again. She is a star, please keep her badass and stop making her smiley.

LA Knight looked good.

Devlin vs Escobar is a dark horse for match of the week imo. Pissed with the complete dumbness of planning with nxt uk though. We are supposed to believe he will fly back tonight to wrestle Seven tomorrow? Either way we now know the result. Disappointing, feel nxt US has screwed over the UK brand which has had fantastic and consistent booking and seven vs Devlin was a good story now wasted.

Hope Danny Burch isn't too bad.

That first chop by Walter. My God. I winced. Love it. Who will be the equalizers. Two nxt uk wrestlers (bate/seven or dragunov and a kid who have history?) 

Hope they do something like a multi team ladder tag at takeover. Seems a few different teams in the limelight now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sucks that Burch got hurt. If NXT needs it, they already have a face vs. heel team feud ready to go with MSK vs. GYV as a title program.

Really happy to see Stark getting the time she's getting, and they're making a big deal about Sarray (Sareee) coming too. Hope Gigi Dolin (Priscilla Kelly) is the next to get time to shine.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMiptIKKNh8/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Really happy to see Stark getting the time she's getting, and they're making a big deal about Sarray (Sareee) coming too. Hope Gigi Dolin (Priscilla Kelly) is the next to get time to shine.


Indeed, if they are planning to put the title on Raquel and have Io move onto the main roster they are definitely moving things to keep the women's division in a good state.


----------



## Asuka842

Dakota vs. Zoey was quite good. The latter has a lot of potential and I’m curious to see how they keep building her up.


I don’t dislike Kross. But wow does Scarlett steal the shoe every time. They need to let her do more than just be his manager.


----------



## theclaymorekick

Scarlett is fantastic, she need to be more than just a manager. And I'm very excited for Balor vs Kross.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

toontownman said:


> That first chop by Walter. My God. I winced. Love it. Who will be the equalizers. Two nxt uk wrestlers (bate/seven or dragunov and a kid who have history?)


I think the sound of Walter just straight-up chopping the soul out of a motherfucker might be one of the most satisfying sounds I have ever heard. It sounded like a goddamn bullwhip.


----------



## Olnoname

Was anyone else disappointed that the commentators didn't really sell Walter's return to NA Nxt?


----------



## Outlaw91

Olnoname said:


> Was anyone else disappointed that the commentators didn't really sell Walter's return to NA Nxt?


Hell yeah, WALTER is one of the best alive and he deserves respect. Hearing about his appearance was the only thing that made me watch the NXT replay.


----------



## Bland

Olnoname said:


> Was anyone else disappointed that the commentators didn't really sell Walter's return to NA Nxt?


Defiently as they didn't even hype Walter, was as if it was just Wolfe appeared.


----------



## fabi1982

Good NXT as always. Zoey/Dakota was the best womens wrestling match of the week. Devlin/Fantasma was great. Kross/Balor was good. Looking forward to the Walter/Ciampa match at WM TakeOver, this could be match of the WM week.


----------



## BigOrange12

I’m happy Aliyah finally has tv time.


----------



## Outlaw91

Bland said:


> Defiently as they didn't even hype Walter, was as if it was just Wolfe appeared.


Mauro would have gone crazy.


----------



## BigOrange12

Embers hair is horrendous now.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Best brand in the company now just for the fact that they can actually do a sufficient job at building up to their biggest PPV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

Outlaw91 said:


> Mauro would have gone crazy.


Exactly! I miss that man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrange12

didn’t they sign Ariel Howard, a former college basketball player to NXT?


----------



## Brad Boyd

7/10 so far best show this week. Lots of good promos we got a solid thing going with walter, escobar, kross. Im about it. But man Oreilly needs to brush up on his promos/acting. This storyline is almost going to waste because of it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Brad Boyd said:


> 7/10 so far best show this week. Lots of good promos we got a solid thing going with walter, escobar, kross. Im about it. *But man Oreilly needs to brush up on his promos/acting. *This storyline is almost going to waste because of it.


It's always been a weak point of his. It's part of the reason he was booed as a face feuding with Adam Cole in ROH. Couldn't invest into a poor talker.


----------



## BigOrange12

Is The Rocks daughter in NXT?


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

BigOrange12 said:


> Is The Rocks daughter in NXT?


Simone is still working down at the PC and is sometimes in the crowd with the other developmental wrestlers, but she’s not on TV yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrange12

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> Simone is still working down at the PC and is sometimes in the crowd with the other developmental wrestlers, but she’s not on TV yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder how good she will be at wrestling.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross vs. Lorcan, Knight vs. Reed, and Walter vs. Maverick all scheduled for tonights show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Feels like a squash, semi-squash kind of show with guys like "Walter/Drake, Kross/Lorcan, and Ember & Shotizi/Aliyah & Jessi.

Seems like the big hook of this show will be whatever comes from the Cole & KOR segment.


----------



## Piers

I thought NXT aired on Tuesdays now? Can't find a torrent on my usual sites.


----------



## Dolorian

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I thought NXT aired on Tuesdays now? Can't find a torrent on my usual sites.


Not yet I think it will be on Tuesdays afer Mania.


----------



## Stellar

Even though it does feel like some matches are squash matches all but the Women's tag title match seem interesting to me.

Reed vs. Knight probably wont be a squash. I doubt that Knight is dominating Reed. Knight will probably win from shenanigans.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm very interested to see what kind of stip comes out of the Cole & O'Reilly segment. No DQ, FCA, Unsanctioned, I Quit, etc. I could see any of them really.


----------



## Dolorian

*NXT Preview for March 24*










*NXT General Manager William Regal to issue consequences for Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly*

The conflict between Adam Cole and Kyle O’Reilly has grown beyond combustible, and a fed-up William Regal has promised a solution.

The NXT General Manager will declare consequences for the embattled rivals on NXT this Wednesday night.

What was once a seemingly unbreakable friendship between Cole and O'Reilly has spiraled to bloodlust in recent weeks. Cole shockingly betrayed O’Reilly and then put him out of action with a savage attack, and O’Reilly retaliated by costing his former ally a chance to win the prize he holds most dearly: the NXT Championship.

The issue escalated even further last week as Regal discovered both being apprehended by police after an apparent altercation. And Tuesday, Regal revealed footage he received of another unhinged incident between the rivals. 










*NXT Women’s Champion Io Shirai to team with Zoey Stark against Raquel González & Dakota Kai*

Io Shirai and Raquel González are on a collision course for NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver, but first they’ll vie for supremacy in tag team action.

The NXT Women’s Champion will team with the head-turning Zoey Stark to battle González and Dakota Kai this Wednesday night on NXT.

Seeking the toughest challenge she could find, Shirai insisted on defending her title against “Big Mami Cool” and is getting exactly what she wants in the main event of Night 1 of NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver on Wednesday, April 7 on USA Network.

While González will look to capture her first singles title, Kai also wants the potent duo to reestablish their dominance as a team after their short-lived reign as the first-ever NXT Women’s Tag Team Champions earlier this month.

In addition to The Genius of the Sky, they’ll have to contend with Stark, who has captured the attention of the NXT Universe by pushing Shirai and Kai to the limit in one-on-one battles.










*Oney Lorcan set to face Karrion Kross w/Scarlett*

Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch are no longer NXT Tag Team Champions, thanks in part to Karrion Kross’ brutality.

Lorcan won’t have to wait long for payback against Kross, as they’ll go one on one on NXT this Wednesday night.

Lorcan & Burch retained the NXT Tag Team Titles last week against the unlikely but potent pairing of Kross & Finn Bálor, who imploded. However, the successful title defense proved costly, as Burch suffered a separated shoulder courtesy of Kross.

With Lorcan & Burch unable to defend their titles, NXT General Manager William Regal had little choice but to strip them of the gold, but Lorcan isn't happy with the decision.










*Shotzi Blackheart & Ember Moon to defend NXT Women’s Tag Team Titles against The Robert Stone Brand*

Shotzi Blackheart & Ember Moon didn’t have to wait long for challengers to emerge.

The NXT Women’s Tag Team Champions will make their first title defense against Aliyah & Jessi Kamea of The Robert Stone Brand this Wednesday night on NXT.

One week after stunning Raquel González & Dakota Kai to capture the titles, Blackheart & Moon ran into Stone and company, who laid down the challenge. The champions didn’t hesitate to accept.

Can Blackheart & Moon “TCB” against The Robert Stone Brand? Tune in to NXT this Wednesday night at 8/7 C on USA Network to find out!










*Drake Maverick talks himself into clash with WALTER*

After barging into Imperium’s locker room in search of Killian Dain, Drake Maverick found himself face-to-face with the imposing WALTER, and will now battle the reigning NXT United Kingdom Champion tomorrow night on NXT.

How will Maverick fare when he squares off against The Ring General in WALTER’s first match back on the stateside black-and-gold brand? 










*LA Knight gets Colossal challenge from Bronson Reed*

LA Knight has been referred to as a Main Event caliber mega-star on the black-and-gold brand, but a Colossal challenge awaits in a showdown with Bronson Reed this Wednesday night.

LA Knight has electrified NXT with his infectious personality since his NXT TakeOver: Vengeance Day debut, and he backed up the talk with a win in his first clash with August Grey last week. The newcomer put himself on the towering Superstar’s radar by costing him in a matchup against Cameron Grimes, but Reed nearly returned the favor with a rip of LA Knight’s jacket that cut to the self-centered core of the headliner.










*NXT Cruiserweight Champion Jordan Devlin to clash with Kushida in non-title bout*

Jordan Devlin is on a mission to prove he’s the best competitor under 205 pounds that WWE has ever seen. This Wednesday night, he’ll get to test himself against one of the most skilled Superstars in the world.

Devlin made good on his promise to come to NXT last week, confronting NXT Cruiserweight Champion Santos Escobar before delivering an emphatic headbutt and the Devlin Side.

Kushida, who thrived in last year’s NXT Cruiserweight Title tournament won by Escobar, will present a tough challenge for The Irish Ace. And you can bet Escobar will be keeping a close eye on the action.


----------



## Chelsea

Kross and WALTER will destroy their opponents tonight. The women's tag team matches and Knight's battle with Reed should be good. Exciting episode.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374731935600287744


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Drake Maverick going to get squashed


----------



## Christopher Near

I really want dakota to be a champ but at the same time Io is a freaking star


----------



## Krysis

Did Raquel just f'ed IO back?


----------



## Chris22

LA Knight is such a hunk.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

I can't believe Knight got a loss this early on. I thought he'd go undefeated for a while. Hopefully he didn't piss someone off backstage.


----------



## dcruz

Why would they have him lose??



Southerner said:


> Knight will probably win from shenanigans.


I was sure this would be happening wtf 💀


----------



## dcruz

Probably the only one here but I wish Scarlett still lip synced to the whole track, it's so odd to me see her come down the ramp to her voice doing nothing before entering the ring 
Also glad to see her low key bringing back the Barb Wire-inspired outfits  she also took a bump last week! now finally wrestle again next.


----------



## Piehound

Looks like Orny smacked the crap outta Kross with a few of those shots..


----------



## Christopher Near

I'm conflicted

I want either

Dunne 
Knight or lumis to challenge gargano


----------



## dcruz

Wait what why doesn't Dexter get the title match? 😑


----------



## Chris22

dcruz said:


> Wait what why doesn't Dexter get the title match? 😑


Yeah, why go through all this shit? Just give Lumis the title shot, he's probably gonna win it all hopefully anyway.

I lost Regal half way through when he was explaining it, that's not very good. What is wrong with just having a battle royal to find the contender?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Does Knight already have heat or something? Wtf?


----------



## dcruz

Poor Drake 😬


----------



## Krysis

I'm confused with Walter schedule. Isn't he facing Rampage during Mania week?


----------



## Christopher Near

Drake got killed.

And ciampa really looks like Florida man


----------



## Chris22

Krysis said:


> I'm confused with Walter schedule. Isn't he facing Rampage during Mania week?


That match could have possibly been taped.


----------



## Piehound

Good for Ember going back to NXT. The main roster wasn't doing anything with her...


----------



## Chris22

Escobar/Devlin is now a ladder match at TakeOver!!


----------



## sailord

Fuck ya a ladder match for rhe cw belts


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Adam Cole with the promo of the year. My goodness.


----------



## MEMS

sailord said:


> Fuck ya a ladder match for rhe cw belts


I’ll be stunned if that isn’t an instant classic.


----------



## MEMS

Night 2....Are you kidding me?

Balor vs Kross
Cole vs OReilly
Escobar vs Devlin ladder match
Gargano vs Dunne (hopefully)


----------



## Chris22

MEMS said:


> Night 2....Are you kidding me?
> 
> Balor vs Kross
> Cole vs OReilly
> Escobar vs Devlin ladder match
> Gargano vs Dunne (hopefully)


Yeah, it's fucking stacked! I'm expecting Ember/Shotzi Vs. Candace/Indi tag titles match to be added to Night 2 but not sure what the fifth match for Night 1 will be though.


----------



## sailord

MEMS said:


> I’ll be stunned if that isn’t an instant classic.


Both nights are stacked. The only thing I'm worried about is night 1 being on usa because of commercials i hope they limit them would suck a match getting good then bam a commercial


----------



## Wolf Mark

Jesus Eli Drake got there and he already suffered a defeat. Seems like the WWE hates charismatic guys that they did not make. I hope he doesn't meet the same fate as EC3.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn I thought this episode of NXT was great, especially that 1st hour. Good matches and good story continuation across the board.

Honestly the only thing I didn't like was the over booking in Kushida vs. Devlin.


----------



## Asuka842

Zoey continues to show a lot of promise. I like that they’re keeping her on TV. If Toni has nothing for TK, maybe her vs. Zoey could be fun?

Io’s poor back, that table spot looked brutal.

I’m surprised they had LA Knight lose his first match. Not mad, but surprised.


----------



## RainmakerV2

La Knight losing clean like that so early just...wow. I'm still like...I dont understand.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, I'm HYPED for WALTER vs Tommaso Ciampa! :mark: :mark:

I never realized how much I wanted to see this match-up until WALTER returned to NXT last week to attack Ciampa 

For the record, wow, I HOPE that we end up getting Johnny Gargano vs Pete Dunne in a few more weeks. That's a banger waiting to happen! 

Plus, it's always a treat seeing Shawn Michaels on the show 



RainmakerV2 said:


> La Knight losing clean like that so early just...wow. I'm still like...I dont understand.


I honestly thought La Knight losing tonight (already) was kinda funny


----------



## Chelsea

A really good show! Raquel looked so impressive after destroying Io and scoring the victory for her and Dakota. That's how a dominant female heel is supposed to be! Knight/Reed was fun, even though I wanted Knight to win. The segment between Kross, Scarlett and Balor was cool, I loved the promos. I'm excited for WALTER/Ciampa, this feud has potential. I marked out for HBK bringing a ladder to the ring during the Escobar/Devlin segment, that sent me back to WM X when HBK fought Ramon for the Undisputed IC Title in a ladder match. I also enjoyed HBK's backstage interaction with Cole. The main event was great, Cole cut an amazing promo.

TakeOver looks so good, especially the 2nd night!


----------



## Piers

RainmakerV2 said:


> La Knight losing clean like that so early just...wow. I'm still like...I dont understand.


Yes who the fuck booked that ?


----------



## fabi1982

Great episode.

Kross/Balor was great. Kyle/Cole was great. Imperium looking strong and Ciampa/Walter should be a fucking banger. Zoey can be a star and the tag match was good, other tag match was not so good, but looking forward to the tag match at TakeOver very much. Kushida/Devlin was good. Not sure why LA Knight lost, but I wont give up on his push and him being an important factor in NXT.

Keep it coming, this can be some great TakeOvers!!


----------



## TD Stinger

Personally I've got no problem with Knight losing. Because while I think he's talented, I don't really care to see him as a champion or pushed that hard in NXT. So to me, I want to see him put over younger guys on the roster.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Escobar vs Devlin might be the first ladder match in a long time that I am hyped about.


----------



## MEMS

The shame of the Walter-Ciampa program is that Ciampa has lost so much credibility. Think back to how hot he was with the title. Even came back strong in the thing with Cole. But since then he’s lost to Johnny, Kross (in embarrassing fashion), and Thatcher.

He will probably put on a good performance against Walter but I wish he was booked stronger coming in.


----------



## shadow_spinner

I hope KOR and Cole have an even greater match than their Final Battle match.


----------



## Not Lying

I think that was my favorite ever promo from both Cole and KOR.
One came off like a true egomaniac heel and the other as a babyface who's seen the light. Great contrast.


----------



## Prosper

*3/24/21 NXT Review:*

-Decent showing from all 4 women in the opener. Raquel looked very dominating as she ended the match. I loved her attack on Io afterwards, made her look really good. She's got the presence, the look, the big woman offense, and the perfect sidekick in Dakota Kai, but I don't know what it is, I can't seem to get high on her like others are. There's something missing for me. I'm more of a fan of Dakota, Toni Storm and Xia Li at the moment, the latter who I would prefer to be the one beating Io for the gold. I can settle for Raquel though. Dakota/Raquel really needed this win so glad they got it. I like the Zoey Starks girl too. Like I said before, she kind of reminds me of Shanna, which is a good thing.

-I liked the Adam Cole attack at the gym on KOR. Glad they're not having Cole play the chicken shit. These 2 seem like they hate each other. LA Knight cut a pretty cool promo afterwards in the hallway.

-Bronson Reed's entrance is cool as shit, I've never actually seen him make his way to the ring. Great music. We battle-tested baby let's go. Didn't like LA Knight's entrance though. Way too generic. Good match but they had LA Knight lose 100% clean. The guy literally just debuted and he loses his first match with no interference? That's stupid. He's the best talker they got and their hottest new prospect. Terrible start after all of the shit talk in the last couple of weeks. His momentum just died right at the beginning of his run. He was one of the top 3 in NWA along with Nick Aldis and Thunder Rosa, so I thought they would bring him in hotter than this. Hopefully they change course and have him get his heat back next week.

-Nice squash for Kross. I'll never get tired of his entrance. Very intimidating. Scarlett being at his side comes off as incredible every week. Nice hard-hitting stuff here. The way Kross sold that first arm breaker from Lorcan was great. You could see the panic in his eyes at the pain but it wasn't desperation. Decent promo from Kross afterwards. Decent follow-up from Balor talking about how Kross' emotions will get the better of him at Takeover as they did in the tag title match last week. Then he goes on to say he'll drown Kross with no emotion. Nice promo content. I don't think the match itself will be anything spectacular at Takeover but I am definitely interested in seeing if they decide to crown Kross again or just move him up to the main roster to die a slow death like Black, Almas, The Viking Raiders, and Keith Lee. Hopefully he wins and stays in NXT for a while longer.

-Drake Maverick is still employed? Wow. Walter has been reigning for 720 days? Wow. His entrance is dope too. Big time squash for Walter, lasted like 10 seconds lol. Nice stuff. Not gonna lie, when my boy Ciampa's music hit I kinda popped lol. Ciampa vs Walter should be awesome. Takeover is gonna blow Mania out of the water as far as quality.

-I like Shotzi and Ember as a team but this match with the Robert Stone Brand was sloppy. Aaliyah is hot though. Great women's division in NXT, AEW needs to step up and get on NXT's level when it comes to the women.

-Didn't care for Kushida and Devlin. Escobar is my main guy in NXT though so I would like to see him retain at Takeover. Now it's gonna be a ladder match? Takeover is looking like fire so far.

-Incredible promo from both Cole and KOR to end the show, especially from Cole who is a great mic worker. As said earlier, you can feel the hatred between both guys and now that the match is unsanctioned at Takeover, we are in for a true fight. This needs blood to really come off as effective as it should. Too bad WWE is not about color anymore.

Enjoyed the watch this week. NXT really needs diversity on its men's roster though. I feel like everyone is a carbon copy of the other. A bunch of short generic white guys. Oney Lorcan and Gargano clones everywhere with the same generic ring attire. The entire roster literally wears the same black trunks. Good show though. Kross and Raquel looked good and we got some nice promos. Looking forward to Takeover.

*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## RainmakerV2

I just cant buy KOR as some badass. Looked like Macullay Culkin hit puberty and had a growth spirt last night.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

nxt gets worse and worse every week. no idea how people are excited about any feud on the show other than maybe Io/racquel. eli drake got buried after a month lol. women's tag teams and cruiserweights who no one cares about, and killer kross who is nowhere near championship feud material.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Weird that LA Knight lost. Hopefully he wins the NA title soon.


----------



## dcruz

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> nxt gets worse and worse every week. no idea how people are excited about any feud on the show other than maybe Io/racquel. eli drake got buried after a month lol. women's tag teams and cruiserweights who no one cares about, *and killer kross who is nowhere near championship feud material*.


----------



## Brad Boyd

At least this show was watchable. It doesn't get a 7 rating though because that would just give it the label as it being "good" It was fair enough and I wasn't left too bored like I was with Dynamite. Seeing Walter work with Ciampa is cool. The battle royal is looking interesting but we know it's obvious Dexter Lumis is gonna win.

*6.5/10*


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> killer kross who is nowhere near championship feud material.


Laughably bad take


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabi1982

The trolls are coming for the innocent NXT section.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

He's a Alexa Bliss Fan

If she was on NXT, He wouldn't talk shit


----------



## MEMS

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> nxt gets worse and worse every week. no idea how people are excited about any feud on the show other than maybe Io/racquel. eli drake got buried after a month lol. women's tag teams and cruiserweights who no one cares about, and killer kross who is nowhere near championship feud material.


Really? This is your post?


----------



## Brad Boyd

Just lol at everyone complaining about eli drake getting buried. What has he wrestled not even two matches so far?


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376657444588359683
Looks like Mei Ying is making her debut on this show. That'll be interesting.


----------



## Prosper

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376657444588359683
> Looks like Mei Ying is making her debut on this show. That'll be interesting.


Too soon for this in my opinion.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prosper said:


> Too soon for this in my opinion.


For Mei Ying's debut? I don't know, I don't see the need to let it go on longer than it needs to be.

NXT just introduced new tag belts, they need to create teams. This new Tian Sha gimmick has been around for about 4 months or so now. And if she's going to be a wrestler, a semi squash against these 2 is a good start. Only thing I would have done honestly is save it for Takeover.


----------



## Dolorian

*NXT preview for March 31, 2021*










*Battle Royal set to decide NXT North American Title Gauntlet Eliminator participants*

It’s a long and grueling journey to an NXT North American Title opportunity, and it begins this Wednesday in a Battle Royal clash.

Dexter Lumis, Bronson Reed, Leon Ruff, Cameron Grimes, Roderick Strong, Isaiah “Swerve” Scott, Pete Dunne, LA Knight, Kushida, Tyler Rust, Jake Atlas and Austin Theory will compete to determine who will earn a spot in the Gauntlet Eliminator Match on Night 1 of NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver. The last man standing in the Gauntlet Eliminator Match will face Johnny Gargano for the North American Title the following night.










*Kayden Carter & Kacy Catanzaro tempt fate with Tian Sha showdown*

Tian Sha let the black-and-gold brand know they will not tolerate resistance, but Kayden Carter & Kacy Catanzaro are not heeding those warnings.

Despite a pair of defeats for each against Xia Li, Carter & Catanzaro will take on Tian Sha this Wednesday on NXT. Li put Catanzaro out of action with a barbaric stomp of her knee on the ringside steel steps during their match. The upstart duo battled back with a smashing crutch attack on Boa two weeks ago, but the wrath of Tian Sha remains squarely focused on them.

Undeterred, a fired-up Carter & Catanzaro called out the powerful group last week on NXT. What will happen when they come face to face with Tian Sha this time? 










*Roderick Strong to begin new journey in showdown with Cameron Grimes*

It will be an all-new feeling for Roderick Strong, as he enters the squared circle with Cameron Grimes without the comfort of his Undisputed ERA brethren flanking his sides.

Strong will go it alone after letting Kyle O’Reilly know last week he was fed up with both O’Reilly and Adam Cole’s actions. On the other side, Grimes is riding high with an embarrassment of riches, and a statement win over Bronson Reed two weeks ago on the black-and-gold brand. The two will be put to the ultimate test with a Battle Royal also on the slate for Wednesday night.

Is Strong ready to travel TO THE MOON? Or will he begin to pave his own path?


----------



## shadow_spinner

NXT moving is for the best for everyone, no more tribalism, everyone can watch each show in peace. You may get idiots being like "NXT LOST HAHA" but that will last 2 weeks and die down and things hopefully get peaceful again.


----------



## Chelsea

shadow_spinner said:


> no more tribalism, everyone can watch each show in peace.


You're overestimating wrestling fans.  Anyway, I'll continue to watch NXT and read the other show's results later in the week, so this change doesn't affect me whatsoever.

Tonight's NXT looks promising, I'm looking forward to those three advertised matches + the other stuff.


----------



## TD Stinger

So they're doing the Battle Royal and Grimes vs. Roddy too? That's kind of weird.

Very interested to see what, if anything, we get from Mei Ying tonight if this really is a tag team match with Xia.


----------



## Chris22

Emmanuelle said:


> You're overestimating wrestling fans.  Anyway, I'll continue to watch NXT and read the other show's results later in the week, so this change doesn't affect me whatsoever.


I watch both so it doesn't really affect me either, I always NXT first anyways so that won't change. It's a good move for both shows too and although I've never been a ratings guy it will be interesting to see how they both do.



TD Stinger said:


> So they're doing the Battle Royal and Grimes vs. Roddy too? That's kind of weird.


Yeah! I didn't even realize until I saw your comment!


----------



## Prosper

TD Stinger said:


> For Mei Ying's debut? I don't know, I don't see the need to let it go on longer than it needs to be.
> 
> NXT just introduced new tag belts, they need to create teams. This new Tian Sha gimmick has been around for about 4 months or so now. And if she's going to be a wrestler, a semi squash against these 2 is a good start. Only thing I would have done honestly is save it for Takeover.


Yeah, I guess I just always saw the big reveal being in contention with women higher on the card like against an Ember Moon and Shotzi Blackheart or maybe Io Shirai herself.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377383977489629188
@MarkyWhipwreck 



Prosper said:


> Yeah, I guess I just always saw the big reveal being in contention with women higher on the card like against an Ember Moon and Shotzi Blackheart or maybe Io Shirai herself.


I get that. But the idea with them facing Kacy & Kayden is it gives them 2 acts who established on TV but also aren't too high on the card so you can have Xia & Mei look dominant (hopefully).


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Doesn't look Good for Zoey tonight


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377332755181150210

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

You can tell they’re really high on Zoey. Not only giving her consistent TV time. But throwing her in their with the top stars of the division.


----------



## Chris22

Karrion Kross is the beast we deserve!


----------



## shadow_spinner

Unpopular opinion, I see more potential in WWE success in Escobar than Andrade. i can see him going far. He carries himself like a star


----------



## Chris22

shadow_spinner said:


> Unpopular opinion, I see more potential in WWE success in Escobar than Andrade. i can see him going far. He carries himself like a star


As much as I love Andrade, I have to agree but don't forget about Garza.

I'd be happy with either Grizzled Young Veterans or Legado Del Fantasma becoming the new tag team champions. MSK need more time to develop.


----------



## Piehound

Chris22 said:


> Karrion Kross is the beast we deserve!


Honestly, that was one of the best Karrion promos I've seen. He's way better IMO without the supernatural stuff..


----------



## MEMS

shadow_spinner said:


> Unpopular opinion, I see more potential in WWE success in Escobar than Andrade. i can see him going far. He carries himself like a star


I love Andrade but I think you’re right....Escobar is a star.


----------



## the_hound

thats tayas dog btw


----------



## MEMS

OMG that Adam-Kyle video package.


----------



## Chris22

the_hound said:


> thats tayas dog btw


April 13th!


----------



## Chelsea

Great show so far. Did anyone notice that the heels won all their matches tonight? Grimes, Escobar, The Way, Raquel and Xia. And I love all of them, so I'm really happy!


----------



## ThirdMan

Well, having Raquel beat up Io all night was starting to make me think that Io might actually successfully defend the title next week. But then Io went and stood tall at the end of the show.


----------



## Chelsea

LA Knight won the battle royal to cement the fact that tonight it was heels' night! And he's also one of my favorites, so it was great!

Very excited for TakeOver.


----------



## shadow_spinner

This forum told me that LA Knight was buried after losing 1 match, silly gooses

That was an effing go home show, probably the best NXT has done since moving to USA. The ones on the network were never that great if you watched them. I can't wait for Takeover, so many great matches, both nights are packed.


----------



## Chris22

Emmanuelle said:


> LA Knight won the battle royal to cement the fact that tonight it was heels' night! And he's also one of my favorites, so it was great!
> 
> Very excited for TakeOver.


I'm happy LA Knight won too, I think some people really overreacted over his loss last week.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Glad to see they rebullt Eli after last week at least.


----------



## TD Stinger

Gotta say, the Cole/O'Reilly video package was top notch stuff. And I loved the running thread of Io & Raquel fighting all night.


----------



## Outlaw91

Every promotion should stop doing that kind of brawl angle, it makes everyone involved look very bad.
I love Io Shirai but even she looked pretty stupid out there.


----------



## Piers

Shitzi/Ember going around the place in that mini tank is the most cringe-worthy thing I have seen on NXT since the Bullfit gimmick.


----------



## Asuka842

Insane daredevil Io is best Io.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Shitzi/Ember going around the place in that mini tank is the most cringe-worthy thing I have seen on NXT since the Bullfit gimmick.



The promo they cut was double cringe.


----------



## Prosper

Eli Drake bouncing back was good, but let's not act like that was a given based off of WWE's history.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Very entertaining main event. Dexter Lumis is such a great character. The right man won. 
NXT TakeOver looks to be very good. I don't care for the Dunne/Kushida match which will take place, because of Kushida.

Also get Shotzi of tv. She still is the worst.


----------



## TD Stinger

So @MarkyWhipwreck , Roddy is so going to help Cole, isn't he?

Like, the whole thing with Roddy leaving the building sad just makes me think he's going to crawling back to Cole to help him win. Not really what I want to see, but I feel like it's going to happen.


----------



## DammitChrist

If anything, I think Roderick Strong may help out Kyle O'Reilly in some form.

Adam Cole is the same guy who gave his 'brother' the Low Blow after lying to his face just a few weeks ago.

Hell, even Wade Barrett admits on commentary that Roderick Strong did nothing wrong out of the Undisputed Era members here


----------



## sailord

DammitChrist said:


> If anything, I think Roderick Strong may help out Kyle O'Reilly in some form.
> 
> Adam Cole is the same guy who gave his 'brother' the Low Blow after lying to his face just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Hell, even Wade Barrett admits on commentary that Roderick Strong did nothing wrong out of the Undisputed Era members here


The only one who's really missing is Bobby fish I'm just curious what is he currently thinking this going down while he's injured on the sideline


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> So @MarkyWhipwreck , Roddy is so going to help Cole, isn't he?
> 
> Like, the whole thing with Roddy leaving the building sad just makes me think he's going to crawling back to Cole to help him win. Not really what I want to see, but I feel like it's going to happen.


Same thing I was thinking, Cole's been great solo so this really isn't wanted but it seems destined at this point to continue the feud.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES

The Stand and Deliver press conference was well done. Hope they do this more often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Dolorian

I will be locking this thread for today and tomorrow in order to keep the discussion for both nights of Stand & Deliver in their dedicated threads which you can find in the following links. I'll open the thread back up after the PPV is over:









NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night One...


Night 1: Wednesday, April 7 at 8/7 C on USA Network NXT Women's Champion Io Shirai vs. Raquel González Io Shirai isn’t waiting for her next challenger to step up. Instead, she’s coming to them. The Genius of the Sky will defend the NXT Women’s Championship against the dominant Raquel...




www.wrestlingforum.com













NXT TakeOver: Stand & Deliver - Night Two...


Night 2: Thursday, April 8 at 8/7 C streaming exclusively on Peacock in the U.S. and WWE Network everywhere else NXT Champion Finn Bálor vs. Karrion Kross w/Scarlett Finn Bálor has been virtually untouchable since his return to NXT, but he’s about to face his toughest test yet as NXT...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------

